# *** The "I spy Celebrities in CLs" Thread! Post pix here ***



## JetSetGo!

Old thread is here

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-celebrities-in-cls-post-pix-here-592226.html


----------



## *MJ*

Kim K...Nude Lady Daf


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LMAO: KK is our first celeb pic in our new thread.


----------



## Pfnille

Megan Fox wearing Louboutins - Lady Peeps, I believe?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Yes. She looks amazing.


----------



## Pfnille

And another one of her, Madame Butterfly it is. I'm quite loving that style!


----------



## heatherB

^ Those directly above are the Madame Butterfly Pump


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

For the 4A lovers!!!

Janet in her "4A"


----------



## Pfnille

heatherB said:


> ^ Those directly above are the Madame Butterfly Pump



Thank you - I corrected it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Megan looks so amazing, love her!


----------



## carlinha

*MJ* said:


> Kim K...Nude Lady Daf



YAY!!!   KK is rocking the CL + AMQ clutch combo also!!!


----------



## kimberang

the MB pump looks great on Megan.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## kett

I LOVE the 4A... not so much on Janet... they get lost. 

The MBP in leopard are AMAZING. God I hate myself for passing on them.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



^the framboise would look more amazing imo


----------



## CelticLuv

Pfnille said:


> And another one of her, Madame Butterfly it is. I'm quite loving that style!



I am loving this look, those MBP's are incredible!
Can anyone ID the skirt?


----------



## Indieana

KK and sisters wardrobe for a photoshoot


----------



## Indieana

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Is it just me or do those look huge on J Hud?


----------



## Indieana

BlondeBarbie said:


> Is it just me or do those look huge on J Hud?




I thought the same


----------



## SophieLov

love KK AMQ knuckle duster 

rhiannahs body is out of this world~!


----------



## Akalyah

BlondeBarbie said:


> Is it just me or do those look huge on J Hud?


 

Nope not just you.. !!


----------



## *MJ*

kett said:


> I LOVE the 4A... not so much on Janet... they get lost.
> 
> The MBP in leopard are AMAZING. *God I hate myself for passing on them.*



:true:


----------



## flowergirly

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> LMAO: KK is our first celeb pic in our new thread.


----------



## 318Platinum

BlondeBarbie said:


> Is it just me or do those look huge on J Hud?



*AGREED*!! I think she just have weird feet, because this isn't the first time i've seen a shoe look too big on her.


----------



## jenayb

SophieLov said:


> rhiannahs body is out of this world~!


 
You can do a lot with technology.....


----------



## nunumgl

*MJ* said:


> Kim K...Nude Lady Daf



I LOVE how the Lady Super-Platform Mary Jane looks on Kim K...I think they make her legs look long, and as a fellow vertically challenged person that is a good thing


----------



## SassySarah

Jennifer Love Hewitt in Armadillos


----------



## clothingguru

kett said:


> I LOVE the 4A... not so much on Janet... they get lost.
> 
> The MBP in leopard are AMAZING. *God I hate myself for passing on them.*


DIDDO


----------



## Clooky001

nunumgl said:


> I LOVE how the Lady Super-Platform Mary Jane looks on Kim K...I think they make her legs look long, and as a fellow vertically challenged person that is a good thing



I agree. I'm also vertically challenged and I've just purchased them after seeing this pic...
Let's hope it does the same for me


----------



## nunumgl

Clooky001 said:


> I agree. I'm also vertically challenged and I've just purchased them after seeing this pic...
> Let's hope it does the same for me


----------



## icecreamom

Indieana said:


> Jennifer Hudson


 
 If she keeps losing weight I'm gonna die! It seems like I keep finding the pounds that she leaves behind!!!!!


----------



## cts900

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


 

I am really not all that into R, but this is one sexy picture.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Jennifer Hudson in Lady Daf


----------



## KarenBorter

nyjaesmith said:


> Jennifer Hudson in Lady Daf




Hahahaha check out the girl behind Jennifer ... OPEN MOUTHED looking at the SHOES!


----------



## nillacobain

icecreamom said:


> If she keeps losing weight I'm gonna die! *It seems like I keep finding the pounds that she leaves behind!!!!!*


 

Same here!


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> Hahahaha check out the girl behind Jennifer ... OPEN MOUTHED looking at the SHOES!



HAHAHA! :lolots:


----------



## nillacobain

CelticLuv said:


> I am loving this look, those MBP's are incredible!
> Can anyone ID the skirt?


 

This pic is from the Emporio Armani S/S 2011 presentation... I guess she was wearing something Armani?! HTH


----------



## flowergirly

KarenBorter said:


> Hahahaha check out the girl behind Jennifer ... OPEN MOUTHED looking at the SHOES!


We definitely need to caption that pic.


----------



## jenayb




----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^^YESS!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

LOL.

And...Oh my freakin' GOSH Jennifer Hudson is tiiiny. I need to hire her trainer/dietician...

Cat.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

kett said:


> I LOVE the 4A... not so much on Janet... they get lost.
> 
> The MBP in leopard are AMAZING. God I hate myself for passing on them.



Kett intel is that the leopard MBP are coming out again this fall in the 150mm.  I had been kicking myself too for not knowing about them sooner but I will be snatching them up this fall...If you can't wait I hear there are 100mm at the Oz boutique...


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*MJ* said:


> :true:





clothingguru said:


> DIDDO



ladies see above...I understand your pain  but dry your tears we might still have a chance!


ETA: Jenay you are so freaking funny...I love me some J'hud but I really don't think the Dafs or LD's work for her IMO


----------



## chacci1

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Kett intel is that the leopard MBP are coming out again this fall in the 150mm.  I had been kicking myself too for not knowing about them sooner but I will be snatching them up this fall...If you can't wait I hear there are 100mm at the Oz boutique...




OMG!!!! I need the Leopard MBP!!!  Any idea which boutiques are getting them?  I know its still early...but I too missed out on these last year and called just about every boutique/dept store looking for them to no avail.!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

chacci1 said:


> OMG!!!! I need the Leopard MBP!!!  Any idea which boutiques are getting them?  I know its still early...but I too missed out on these last year and called just about every boutique/dept store looking for them to no avail.!



Lol girl if I knew that I'd already have my credit card lined up hahahaha .  Like you can go ahead and charge them as soon as they fly in...we are all so crazy on this forum it's really unbelievable, but I will never love a shoe maker as much as I love Christian Louboutin.  As soon as I hear anything again I will post up about it as a separate thread.  Like OMG the Leopard MBP is back hahaha


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hmm! I hadn't heard that it will be making a triumphant return!!


----------



## chacci1

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Lol girl if I knew that I'd already have my credit card lined up hahahaha .  Like you can go ahead and charge them as soon as they fly in...we are all so crazy on this forum it's really unbelievable, but I will never love a shoe maker as much as I love Christian Louboutin.  As soon as I hear anything again I will post up about it as a separate thread.  Like OMG the Leopard MBP is back hahaha




HA HA!!!  I'm laughing so hard right now!  We really are all addicts aren't we?  Funny, I was at Intermix the other day and the SA tried selling me a pair of Fendi shoes and while I love Fendi and Fendi shoes and have several pieces of clothing and shoes in my closet...I looked at her and said..."I can't, I have several pairs of Louboutins that I need to buy!".  She looked at me like I was crazy because I would't even try on the Fendi's!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

chacci1 said:


> HA HA!!!  I'm laughing so hard right now!  We really are all addicts aren't we?  Funny, I was at Intermix the other day and the SA tried selling me a pair of Fendi shoes and while I love Fendi and Fendi shoes and have several pieces of clothing and shoes in my closet...I looked at her and said..."I can't, I have several pairs of Louboutins that I need to buy!".  She looked at me like I was crazy because I would't even try on the Fendi's!



Lol - I literally burst out laughing over here too!  Like pulease you don't even know how hard it is for me to look at another shoe and I have a CL wishlist a mile long and here you come trying to sell me some Fendi... Sorry while it may seem crazy to some this is who we are...she would have had better luck selling me a Fendi bag than a shoe 


*J* - I know right. Didn't you just feel the wheels start spinning in your head.  I mean I'm terribly pressed for these shoes almost as bad as I am for the batiks...almost...anyway we better take this over to the general chat thread cause we are pulling a major hijack


:back2topic:


----------



## LavenderIce

Anne Hathaway


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


>



this pic made me laugh!


----------



## hazeltt

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Kett intel is that the leopard MBP are coming out again this fall in the 150mm.  I had been kicking myself too for not knowing about them sooner but I will be snatching them up this fall...If you can't wait I hear there are 100mm at the Oz boutique...



This better be true!!


----------



## clothingguru

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Kett intel is that the leopard MBP are coming out again this fall in the 150mm.  I had been kicking myself too for not knowing about them sooner but I will be snatching them up this fall...If you can't wait I hear there are 100mm at the Oz boutique...



This is True


----------



## 5elle

There is a really overpriced pair of Leopard MBP 150s in size 41 on eBay right now if anyone is desperate.


----------



## lovechanel920

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## jenayb

lovechanel920 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



OMG someone *please* ID this dress!


----------



## kett

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Kett intel is that the leopard MBP are coming out again this fall in the 150mm.  I had been kicking myself too for not knowing about them sooner but I will be snatching them up this fall...If you can't wait I hear there are 100mm at the Oz boutique...



Oooooohhhhhhh mmmaaannn!!! 

I will not miss those suckers the second time around. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lovechanel920

Frankie Sandford


----------



## 318Platinum

lovechanel920 said:


> Frankie Sandford



OMG!!! I LOOOOOOVE Python!!! Those are HOTT


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

kett said:


> Oooooohhhhhhh mmmaaannn!!!
> 
> I will not miss those suckers the second time around. Thanks for the heads up!



lol for you kett I might move heaven and earth since you helped me score those delicious Bal stingrays....if someone doesn't beat me too it I will definitely drop you a PM as soon as they land.  You see this riot I caused?  Thank God *clothinguru* could back me up 

Now...does anyone know the style Anne Hathaway is wearing?  I can't tell from the pictures but they look exotic????


----------



## clothingguru

VeryStylishGirl said:


> lol for you kett I might move heaven and earth since you helped me score those delicious Bal stingrays....if someone doesn't beat me too it I will definitely drop you a PM as soon as they land.  You see this riot I caused?  Thank God *clothinguru* could back me up
> 
> Now...does anyone know the style Anne Hathaway is wearing?  I can't tell from the pictures but they look exotic????



They are tie die banana's i believe.
http://celebrityfashiondirectory.com/archives/shoes/christian-louboutin-shoes/29785


----------



## MsCav2

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Lol girl if I knew that I'd already have my credit card lined up hahahaha .  Like you can go ahead and charge them as soon as they fly in...we are all so crazy on this forum it's really unbelievable, but I will never love a shoe maker as much as I love Christian Louboutin.  As soon as I hear anything again I will post up about it as a separate thread.  Like OMG the Leopard MBP is back hahaha





This is such great news!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

nyjaesmith said:


> Jennifer Hudson in Lady Daf





KarenBorter said:


> Hahahaha check out the girl behind Jennifer ... OPEN MOUTHED looking at the SHOES!





jenaywins said:


>


:lolots:Jenay that's hilarious!!! srsly though, J Hudson has lost so much weight..I'm  right now looking at her legs in those Lady Daffs..I wish I had skinnier legs!!!


VeryStylishGirl said:


> Kett intel is that the leopard MBP are coming out again this fall in the 150mm.  I had been kicking myself too for not knowing about them sooner but I will be snatching them up this fall...If you can't wait I hear there are 100mm at the Oz boutique...


I saw them at Syd boutique last week but I think they look much better with a platform.


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> OMG someone *please* ID this dress!



Me too metoo! This dress is hot!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Kylie Minogue at her gig in Dublin last night in what look like strassed Dafodilles (customised with clear straps prob to make dancing easier)


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


>



I think the young lady in the back just had a life changing moment!


----------



## 5elle

ImeldaMarkII said:


> Kylie Minogue at her gig in Dublin last night in what look like strassed Dafodilles (customised with clear straps prob to make dancing easier)



I was there too. She had some seriously towering CLs throughout the show!!


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


>



It HAD to be done! 

WINNING!


----------



## jenayb

KarenBorter said:


> It HAD to be done!
> 
> WINNING!


 
Lol!


----------



## KarenBorter

ImeldaMarkII said:


> Kylie Minogue at her gig in Dublin last night in what look like strassed Dafodilles (customised with clear straps prob to make dancing easier)



Overall gorgeous outfit ... but, is it just me or does the heel on the left shoe look like it's bent in


----------



## 318Platinum

KarenBorter said:


> Overall gorgeous outfit ... but, is it just me or does the heel on the left shoe look like it's bent in



It's her, cause it looks bent to me too!!  Poor Loubies!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Selita Ebanks
Which slings are these? Biancas?


----------



## KarenBorter

^^ sure looks like it.


----------



## jenayb

lovechanel920 said:


> Selita Ebanks
> Which slings are these? Biancas?


 
Nude Patent Bianca Slings ---- that I could KICK myself for passing up.


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> It's her, cause it looks bent to me too!!  Poor Loubies!!!


 
Oh.My.Gawd.  *WHERE* did you get your McQ clutch???? 

BTW, about the strass Dafs, is she wearing something to protect her toes?  Looks like there is something below the clear strap.


----------



## aoqtpi

^ Looks like those half-sock things to me


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Thats what I was thinking aswell, like maybe she was wearing stockings and the bunched up when she put the shoes on!


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> Oh.My.Gawd.  *WHERE* did you get your McQ clutch????
> 
> BTW, about the strass Dafs, is she wearing something to protect her toes?  Looks like there is something below the clear strap.



*Dessye* - Thank you so much!!  I got this particular clutch through my personal broker!!  It is De-Lish, isn't it? I LOVE it!! Yes, it looks as if there is some extra something from her toes up. Maybe it's toe cushions, lol?


----------



## Dessye

318Platinum said:


> *Dessye* - Thank you so much!!  I got this particular clutch through my personal broker!!  It is De-Lish, isn't it? I LOVE it!! Yes, it looks as if there is some extra something from her toes up. Maybe it's toe cushions, lol?


 
Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## 318Platinum

Dessye said:


> Wow.  Just wow.



LOL, Thank you. Do you have any McQueen? if so, I would love to see. Post on "All things McQueen Thread"


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Don't do it Dessye!!!! That thread is DANGEROUS!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lovechanel920 said:


> Frankie Sandford



Does anyone know what bag this is???

The clasp looks like LV's... Is this LV's secret new line that's supposed to be replacing Suhali?!??! I must know!!!


----------



## Jenney001

wow......love.....I want it ....


----------



## Clooky001

lovechanel920 said:


> Frankie Sandford



OMG.... These are tdf I really really need them but have to many daf and ld's, my wish list is growing... And suppose to be banned as moving - this thread is dangerous!! Lol


----------



## Pfnille

Ah, I'm spotting something red there on Mila Kunis' foot...


----------



## MadameElle

Pfnille said:


> Ah, I'm spotting something red there on Mila Kunis' foot...



Tutti Frutti


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Black Phython Frutti Frutti ..


----------



## MadameElle

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Black Phython Frutti Frutti ..



Thanks seductive...I got so excited seeing those


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> This is True


 
  Leopard MBP 150 here I come! 

Anyone know who will carrying them?


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> Leopard MBP 150 here I come!
> 
> Anyone know who will carrying them?



I want to know too .  How is sizing in these - TTS or 1/2 size down?  I asked in the sizing thread with 1 reply so far (meaghan says TTS).


----------



## Hipployta

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Kett intel is that the leopard MBP are coming out again this fall in the 150mm.  I had been kicking myself too for not knowing about them sooner but I will be snatching them up this fall...If you can't wait I hear there are 100mm at the Oz boutique...



The eBoutique sales person told me directly over the phone they are coming back...I have the 120s so I'll be being the 150s


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> I want to know too . How is sizing in these - TTS or 1/2 size down? I asked in the sizing thread with 1 reply so far (meaghan says TTS).


 
I think TTS is correct.  I remember trying on a 36.5 in the gold laminato and I believe it was a little tight in the toebox.


----------



## Hipployta

MadameElle said:


> I want to know too .  How is sizing in these - TTS or 1/2 size down?  I asked in the sizing thread with 1 reply so far (meaghan says TTS).




My TTS is 8.  In MBB I'm a 37.5 and in MBP 120 I'm at 38.5 so 150s I'm thinking 38


----------



## MadameElle

Dessye said:


> I think TTS is correct.  I remember trying on a 36.5 in the gold laminato and I believe it was a little tight in the toebox.



thanks dessye


----------



## jenayb

Pfnille said:


> Ah, I'm spotting something red there on Mila Kunis' foot...


 
I have _such_ a girl crush on her.

Also, oh Frutti Frutti... will you ever be mine?  



Dessye said:


> Leopard MBP 150 here I come!
> 
> Anyone know who will carrying them?


 
Yes... Anyone know???


----------



## Nereavi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is???
> 
> The clasp looks like LV's... Is this LV's secret new line that's supposed to be replacing Suhali?!??! I must know!!!



*Reiss Dorchester 
*

http://coolspotters.com/handbags/reiss-dorchester-buckle-detail-lock-shoulder-bag


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Leopard MBP 150 here I come!
> 
> Anyone know who will carrying them?



Madrid


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> I have _such_ a girl crush on her.
> 
> Also, oh Frutti Frutti... *will you ever be mine?*
> 
> Yes... Anyone know???



:ninja:


----------



## Dessye

clothingguru said:


> Madrid


 
Thank you, *CG*!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

Dessye said:


> Thank you, *CG*!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nereavi said:


> *Reiss Dorchester
> *
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/handbags/reiss-dorchester-buckle-detail-lock-shoulder-bag



thanks!


----------



## Pfnille

jenaywins said:


> I have _such_ a girl crush on her.



Oh, I'm so guilty of that as well. 
She's gorgeous and she seems like such a sweetheart.


----------



## jenayb

Pfnille said:


> Oh, I'm so guilty of that as well.
> She's gorgeous and she seems like such a sweetheart.


 


Super humble, super down to earth. Love her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beyonce


----------



## jenayb

^^ Dang, B is lovin' her some Daffodil action lately but um.. Girl, what are you wearing?!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Dang, B is lovin' her some Daffodil action lately but um.. Girl, what are you wearing?!


^


----------



## KarenBorter

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Dang, B is lovin' her some Daffodil action lately but um.. Girl, what are you wearing?!



hahahaha


----------



## nyjaesmith

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Dang, B is lovin' her some Daffodil action lately but um.. Girl, what are you wearing?!



 She looks cute from the waist down..........I guess.


----------



## jenayb

nyjaesmith said:


> She looks cute from the waist down..........I guess.



Geez, I was going to say from the ankles down!


----------



## pixiesparkle

clothingguru said:


> Madrid


oh please tell me they will be available somewhere else as well..I had such a bad experience with Madrid 

Beyonce - wardrobe malfunction? lol


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> oh please tell me they will be available somewhere else as well..I had such a bad experience with Madrid
> 
> Beyonce - wardrobe malfunction? lol



I think her closet exploded on her.


----------



## 318Platinum

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce



The pants look like *McQueen*, but thats about all that I can ID. Don't like her hair at all!! Looks like she just got out of bed without doing ANYTHING to it!


----------



## nyjaesmith

jenaywins said:


> Geez, I was going to say from the ankles down!



:lolots:



318Platinum said:


> The pants look like *McQueen*, but thats about all that I can ID. Don't like her hair at all!! Looks like she just got out of bed without doing ANYTHING to it!



I think they are Balmain


----------



## kemina22

Kylie Minogue is the Christmas present I always wanted in those shoes 

Selita Ebanks is making me rethink the Bianca slings....


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are Balmain



And that's another brand that I was going to say, but I couldn't think of who I was trying to say at the time, lol. They may be, but I know McQueen has a pair JUST like them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

nyjaesmith said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are Balmain



Yep, there are. Her jacket, t-shirt, and pants are Balmain. Her hair look a mess but I like all the Balmain pieces she's wearing. Maybe not all together but separately they are really nice pieces.


----------



## kett

VeryStylishGirl said:


> lol for you kett I might move heaven and earth since you helped me score those delicious Bal stingrays....if someone doesn't beat me too it I will definitely drop you a PM as soon as they land.  You see this riot I caused?



You are amazing! Thank you!


----------



## LavenderIce

Emma Heming


----------



## candyapples88

LavenderIce said:


> Emma Heming



I'm officially glad I'm getting this shoe!


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> I'm officially glad I'm getting this shoe!



I was just going to comment the same thing ... wow!


----------



## candyapples88

KarenBorter said:


> I was just going to comment the same thing ... wow!



Yes, but while you'll probably be getting yours tomorrow. I have to wait till April (no telling when in April) because I'm opting for the 140 from Nordys.


----------



## MadameElle

If anyone is here,Jennifer Hudson is on jay leno tonight wearing mago beige black


----------



## pixiesparkle

candyapples88 said:


> Yes, but while you'll probably be getting yours tomorrow. I have to wait till April (no telling when in April) because I'm opting for the 140 from Nordys.


same here! Im waiting for the 140 from JJR


----------



## lovechanel920

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is???
> 
> The clasp looks like LV's... Is this LV's secret new line that's supposed to be replacing Suhali?!??! I must know!!!


The bag is by Reiss. Reiss Dorchester Buckle Lock Shoulder Bag.


----------



## lovechanel920

Frankie Sandford


----------



## jenayb

lovechanel920 said:


> Frankie Sandford



I have no clue who she is, but ever single time you've posted her she is always effing FAB.


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> I have no clue who she is, but ever single time you've posted her she is always effing FAB.



LOL, my thoughts exactly!!! No idea who she is, but she's ALWAYS FAB!!


----------



## cts900

^^Me, three!  It should be criminal to be that flippin' pretty.


----------



## Clooky001

She's in a girl band called the Saturday's here in the UK.  She does always look lush


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> She's in a girl band called the Saturday's here in the UK.  She does always look lush



Ah, she's a UK celebrity. That explains it. 

Thanks, she is just


----------



## lovechanel920

She's got great style. And her hair is fab!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Rochelle Wiseman also from The Saturdays


----------



## jenayb

lovechanel920 said:


> Rochelle Wiseman also from The Saturdays



Crimany.

Is that velvet?


----------



## Clooky001

lovechanel920 said:


> Rochelle Wiseman also from The Saturdays



Dont think this is the best of looks!!.. Lol


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Agreed, i'm not liking it at all. The other girl looks 10 times better!


----------



## mistyknightwin

jenaywins said:


> Crimany.
> 
> Is that velvet?


 LOL!!!! I just burst out laughing....yeah it is! Let me just say I love animal print with a splash of red...


----------



## Akalyah

lovechanel920 said:


> Frankie Sandford


 
Wow she is so cute..
Makes me wanna cut my hair again


----------



## lovechanel920

Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## lovechanel920

Hayden


----------



## jancedtif

lovechanel920 said:


> Rochelle Wiseman



Who is she?


----------



## lovechanel920

jancedtif said:


> Who is she?


Member of the group The Saturdays.


----------



## lovechanel920

Jessica Szohr


----------



## 318Platinum

lovechanel920 said:


> Rochelle Wiseman also from The Saturdays



LOVE the Vivienne Westwood Belt!! Also, looks as if he is wearing Loubi Shoes!!
The girl is making me SWEAT Literally in that HOT AZZ DRESS!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

lovechanel920 said:


> Rochelle Wiseman



love this outfit!!!


----------



## belledejour

What a great combo... the dress and shoes are amazing together and not overdone!



Pfnille said:


> Ah, I'm spotting something red there on Mila Kunis' foot...


----------



## Pfnille

The very beautiful Mila Kunis at the Black Swan premiere:


----------



## Pfnille

Just saw this old photo of gorgeous Megan Fox wearing the sexy Pigalle:


----------



## 318Platinum

Pfnille said:


> The very beautiful Mila Kunis at the Black Swan premiere:



LOVE this whole look!! The dress is really Gorgy!!!


----------



## Pfnille

318Platinum said:


> LOVE this whole look!! The dress is really Gorgy!!!



I agree! It looks so cute and I love the V-shape in the back


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Does anyone know who Hayden's bag is by?  Looks like Gucci from the chain clasp but I can't really tell.  I love Mila's look here it always shocks me that shes' the voice of Meg from family guy


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita


----------



## LavenderIce

Camille Grammer


----------



## 318Platinum

LavenderIce said:


> Dita



Dita was made for Loubies!!! I love her!! SO Statuesque!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i just saw a preview of  a new show The Voice and Christina Aguilera is wearing Lady Clous..i think, i noticed the studs and the red soles)))


----------



## jancedtif

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Does anyone know who Hayden's bag is by?  Looks like Gucci from the chain clasp but I can't really tell. * I love Mila's look here it always shocks me that shes' the voice of Meg from family guy *




What?!  I never knew that!!


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Camille Grammer



Oh great - I'm Camille's shoe twin!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Oh great - I'm Camille's shoe twin!



i was just thinking the same exact thing!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> i was just thinking the same exact thing!





I totally wore them today, too!! Bleh!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

they look better on you jenay! hehe


----------



## jenayb

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> they look better on you jenay! hehe


----------



## KarenBorter

The Louboutin Blog posted what it was that Kylie was wearing with her daffs on stage

http://heelstraps.com/index.htm


----------



## KarenBorter

LavenderIce said:


> Dita



I *heart* Dita


----------



## Pfnille

LavenderIce said:


> Dita


 
You follow her on Twitter too? 
This picture is just stunning. Dita is so gorgeous.


----------



## 318Platinum

*Does anyone know what style Loubies these are on Britney?*


----------



## bling*lover

^^ I think they are called lassagi! Anyone else know?


----------



## CelticLuv

VeryStylishGirl said:


> I love Mila's look here it always shocks me that shes' the voice of Meg from family guy



I never knew that! so cool!


----------



## 318Platinum

bling*lover said:


> ^^ I think they are called lassagi! Anyone else know?



Lol, thanks! I looked it up and it is!


----------



## clothingguru

I  Milla and Dita


----------



## Dessye

bling*lover said:


> ^^ I think they are called lassagi! Anyone else know?


 
 Lassagi.


----------



## 9distelle

Rima Fakih in Lady Peep 150 Nude Patent


----------



## cl-pig

Kimora Lee Simmons @ LAX


----------



## LavenderIce

Emma Stone


----------



## LavenderIce

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## jenayb

cl-pig said:


> Kimora Lee Simmons @ LAX


 
I cannot get over her outfit. It's perfection.


----------



## Clooky001

LavenderIce said:


> Emma Stone



What are these called I love them?


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^Fine Bretelle see SAKs.com. Beautiful heel!


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> I cannot get over her outfit. It's perfection.



I agree! The perfect "casual chic" look!


----------



## kett

Kimora looks amazing.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Bey


----------



## jenayb

nyjaesmith said:


> Bey


 
 B... But what is up with her outfit choices lately?


----------



## karwood

Sofia Vergara wearing You Love:


----------



## nyjaesmith

jenaywins said:


> B... But what is up with her outfit choices lately?



lol.I like the fit minus the jacket and black bag


----------



## crazzee_shopper

karwood said:


> Sofia Vergara wearing You Love:



How is she walking on sand??!! I can't even hang with flipflops let alone platforms.


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Hudson wearing Mago:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Jennifer Hudson wearing Mago:


 
This is a very unexpected pairing for me - and I really love it!


----------



## karwood

Lisa Rinna wearing Bianca:


----------



## karwood

RHOBH's Lisa Vanderpump with her adorable Giggy wearing Maggie:


----------



## GCGDanielle

Pfnille said:


> The very beautiful Mila Kunis at the Black Swan premiere:



Can anyone ID the dress?  I love it!


----------



## karwood

GCGDanielle said:


> Can anyone ID the dress?  I love it!



Oscar de la Renta. It is from his Spring 2011 collection


----------



## GCGDanielle

karwood said:


> Oscar de la Renta



Merci!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

crazzee_shopper said:


> How is she walking on sand??!! I can't even hang with flipflops let alone platforms.



She was shooting a commercial with David Beckham. I would've walked on stilts for that opportunity


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> RHOBH's Lisa Vanderpump with her adorable Giggy wearing Maggie:



I love Lisa! I'm so glad that Cedric's out of the picture now. These Maggies look fabulous on her and make me want them even more!


----------



## GCGDanielle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> She was shooting a commercial with David Beckham. I would've walked on stilts for that opportunity


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> I cannot get over her outfit. It's perfection.



That *H*!!!! :faints:


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> That *H*!!!! :faints:


 
_Exactly_ what I am dying over.


----------



## airina666

From Wool collection fashion showcase in Sydney, Australia. Someone please ID them?


----------



## airina666

^^^ The first photo, the first model only.


----------



## 318Platinum

Hi ladies!!! Quick General Question: Does the Loubi Heels run extremely narrow and small, and for the most par, how long can YOU all wear them?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> Hi ladies!!! Quick General Question: Does the Loubi Heels run extremely narrow and small, and for the most par, how long can YOU all wear them?



My limited experience has been all over the place. I'm generally a 39 in heels and so far I've purchased 39s that are too big, 40s that are too small, and a 38 that fits perfectly (all different styles). It depends on the year and model. 

As far as wearing time - depends on the height of your heel! Some shoes are really comfortable (believe it or not, the Daffodil was REALLY comfy) and others just put pressure in the wrong places.


----------



## alyssa08

airina666 said:


> ^^^ The first photo, the first model only.



Looks like pigalle plato 140


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My limited experience has been all over the place. I'm generally a 39 in heels and so far I've purchased 39s that are too big, 40s that are too small, and a 38 that fits perfectly (all different styles). It depends on the year and model.
> 
> As far as wearing time - depends on the height of your heel! Some shoes are really comfortable (believe it or not, the Daffodil was REALLY comfy) and others just put pressure in the wrong places.



Thanks, *SCrazy*!! Are They extremely narrow? I'm just doing some background on them, but the best thing for me to do would be to try them on for myself!! Hopefully, 42 will be too big for me, and I would need a smaller size! (Wishful Thinking) We will definitely see really soon! I don't have ANY Loubies, so hopefully, I can wear them with no problems, and I can start my Loubi Journey!!


----------



## bling*lover

airina666 said:


> From Wool collection fashion showcase in Sydney, Australia. Someone please ID them?


 
At first glance I though maybe they were clichy's because I couldn't see any platform, but alyssa might be right!


----------



## sumnboutme

LavenderIce said:


> Anne Hathaway



from a while back but can someone id anne hathaway's dress please??  thanks...


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

LavenderIce said:


> Karina Smirnoff


her bridget's look really different compared to mine


----------



## AnnattheRack

ImeldaMarkII said:


> Kylie Minogue at her gig in Dublin last night in what look like strassed Dafodilles (customised with clear straps prob to make dancing easier)



I'm drooling!!!


----------



## Vodkaine

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> her bridget's look really different compared to mine



It was easy to find inspired shoes like that.. Are you seen the soles ? Spotted fake or not ?


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Bey girl  just no....

Kimora  causal chic perfection topped off with a perfect *H*


----------



## JetSetGo!

318Platinum said:


> Thanks, *SCrazy*!! Are They extremely narrow? I'm just doing some background on them, but the best thing for me to do would be to try them on for myself!! Hopefully, 42 will be too big for me, and I would need a smaller size! (Wishful Thinking) We will definitely see really soon! I don't have ANY Loubies, so hopefully, I can wear them with no problems, and I can start my Loubi Journey!!



Please use the appropriate threads for your questions. Thanks.


----------



## 318Platinum

JetSetGo! said:


> Please use the appropriate threads for your questions. Thanks.



Okay  Thanks!


----------



## nyjaesmith

J.Lo


----------



## pixiesparkle

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo


MBP 150 in purple!!! J.Lo looks so perfecttt


----------



## carlinha

wow i  jlo!!!  i was loving her dress last night and so annoyed i couldn't see what shoes she was wearing.  but now that i see, i  her outfit even more!!!


----------



## needloub

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo



She looks gorgeous....as always!


----------



## bling*lover

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo


 
She is a knock-out, the dress and the shoes _(which are amazing)_ , and all of that on JLO = Perfection


----------



## yazziestarr

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo


 is right! she looks amazing! the dress ans shoes are perfect!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> Karina Smirnoff





adctd2onlnshpng said:


> her bridget's look really different compared to mine




iirc, they came in 3 different patterns of lace...  floral, leopard, and snake print


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo



*OMG!!!
Can anyone Identify her Dress! Pleaaase *


----------



## nillacobain

Dita with an Eugenia clutch...  the clutch is not the fist thing I noticed in this pic TBH!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Kim and Kourt


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^how can any one persons ( / ) be so huge! outragous


----------



## needloub

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^how can any one persons ( / ) be so huge! outragous



 That is a funny smily!


----------



## Dessye

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^how can any one persons ( / ) be so huge! outragous


 
Well it is on the larger side like JLo's but I hear a lot of guys love it! 

BTW, is it just me or has Kourt had a lot of work done on her face?  Her looks keep changing to me


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^no jlo's is toned and perfect, kims is just sloppy and she should adjust it like everything else on her body( your right she has enhanced her nose and cheeks and i think even maybe eyes, looks crazy). I love a nice rump not into skinny but this is just a mess. hahaha


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

My opnion : Jessica Biel = toned and perfect. JLo? Not so much.


----------



## Clooky001

KK & JLo both have big butts but kims just a bit more hippy!! I love it as my butt also sticks out like a table "my mum always says you could rest a cup on it!!" lol 
And trust I've tried everything to toned up like ending up with arms & legs like madonna and im currently on a extra low calorie diet but the butt is always still there! Lol


----------



## crystalhowlett

cooky Im jealous!!!! my hands get tired of holding cups!!! I love a nice big bootyhaa! just think kims is outrageous and it could be the photo.


----------



## jenayb

*J-Lo* = perfection. 

*Dita* = OMG that GUY!!!  She went from Marilyn Manson to that!? Bravo sister - way to step your game up!!


----------



## candyapples88

Agree...Jessica Biel's body is amazing. It makes me sick!


----------



## Clooky001

crystalhowlett said:


> cooky Im jealous!!!! my hands get tired of holding cups!!! I love a nice big bootyhaa! just think kims is outrageous and it could be the photo.



Heh heh... Thx . That made me lol!! X


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I generally wouldn't call JLo "perfection" but that dress and those shoes look amazing! Anyone know the name of the designer?


----------



## needloub

Clooky001 said:


> KK & JLo both have big butts but kims just a bit more hippy!! I love it as my butt also sticks out like a table "my mum always says you could rest a cup on it!!" lol
> And trust I've tried everything to toned up like ending up with arms & legs like madonna and im currently on a extra low calorie diet *but the butt is always still there! Lol *



I am envious...I'm so flat, you don't know where my behind begins LOL!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Two-page spread in Harper's Bazaar - Vera Wang and Lady Peep sandals, Vera Wang Dress ($2495), Bulgari Earrings, and H. Stern Bracelet. 







... in the article, she says she has "an entire room dedicated to her T-shirt collection. The tops are all carefully organized by designer..." She says she has thousands. 

I wanted to do the same for my clothing and my husband bravely volunteered that we begin converting the kitchen. Who's with me?


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^I with you!!,
 I turned the smallest bedroom into a closet. But the more room the more you want to fill it! i also use my bedroom closet/half is DH's and its flooding into the spare bedroom which has to be reduced and cleared out sooner than later!


----------



## nillacobain

jenaywins said:


> *J-Lo* = perfection.
> 
> *Dita* =* OMG that GUY!!!*  She went from Marilyn Manson to that!? Bravo sister - way to step your game up!!


 

I know...! I have a huge crush on him!


----------



## Clooky001

needloub said:


> I am envious...I'm so flat, you don't know where my behind begins LOL!



Heh heh...Don't be silly I wouldn't mind a smaller ass. I think we all want what we ain't got.  x


----------



## mishybelle

I'm not loving the beige Lady Dafs with that atrocity Kourtney is wearing.


----------



## LavenderIce

Penelope Cruz


----------



## nillacobain

^I love her dress.


----------



## HermesLuv

LavenderIce said:


> Penelope Cruz



Love this entire look!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton


----------



## LavenderIce

Coco


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

LavenderIce said:


> Penelope Cruz



I love her Johnny Depp accessory 

Also KimK move over here comes coco yet ANOTHER big ol' butt this time enhanced hideously by snakeskin all over print


----------



## beduina

*Coleen Rooney in Daffodil 160*





They look much better on than on the NAP website (especially these leopard ones). Ok i'm actually considering them


----------



## carlinha

coco - no words

coleen rooney (whoever she is) looks amazing!  love the whole outfit

penelope cruz - perfection.  i want that dress!!!


----------



## skislope15

Kim k horrible outfit except for the boots, sorry ipads only letting me post link not pic

http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/undres...-fashion-faux-pas-11921.gallery?photoId=49569


----------



## needloub

LavenderIce said:


> Nicky Hilton



I need these shoes!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

coco whooaa!!! I have never seen all that back before just heard stories.......... is it real?
poor anaconda LOL


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

crystalhowlett said:


> coco whooaa!!! I have never seen all that back before just heard stories.......... is it real?
> poor anaconda LOL



Well, you know what they say... the anaconda don't want none unless you got buns, hun... so I guess it was a happy anaconda


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing Tres Decollete:


----------



## karwood

Now that is one big badunkadunk butt!



LavenderIce said:


> Coco


----------



## Pfnille

karwood said:


> Now that is one big badunkadunk butt!



Hahahhaha  I giggled like a little girl at your post. 
You're so right.


----------



## belledejour

WTF?  Is this an April fools day joke or is the circus in town?



LavenderIce said:


> Coco


----------



## clothingguru

belledejour said:


> WTF?  Is this an April fools day joke or is the circus in town?


I LOVE blakes outfit!!! And penelope!!!! Omg she is fab! I want the nude une plume!


----------



## crystalhowlett

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Well, you know what they say... the anaconda don't want none unless you got buns, hun... so I guess it was a happy anaconda


----------



## GlamazingGrace

LavenderIce said:


> Coco



Sympathizing with an inanimate object may be weird but yes, I do feel bad for those shoes for having to be paired with that outfit.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Tres Decollete:



I love her whole ensemble! Just so cute and only she can pull it off!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karwood said:


> Now that is one big badunkadunk butt!



:lolots:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

airina666 said:


> From Wool collection fashion showcase in Sydney, Australia. Someone please ID them?



First one Pigalle 120 or plato 120/140

Second one looks like the pampas bootie


----------



## FashionGoddess

Blake Lively looks cute.Tres Decollete is such a sexy shoe!


----------



## KayuuKathey

I love Lala! 

She recently wore these to the Knicks game to cheer on her hubby. I hear she got them custom-made.


----------



## beduina

carlinha said:


> coleen rooney (whoever she is) looks amazing!  love the whole outfit



She's married a to an english footballer, lover her style. She wears things i would actually wear myself


----------



## erinmiyu

say what you will about coco, i admire her chutzpah!


----------



## belledejour

Isn't she divorced?  Wayne Rooney is well known as a serial cheater.



beduina said:


> She's married a to an english footballer, lover her style. She wears things i would actually wear myself


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Tres Decollete:



The outfit is cute. I have been eyeing the Tres Decollete how are they comfort wise?


----------



## KarenBorter

clothingguru said:


> I LOVE blakes outfit!!! And penelope!!!! Omg she is fab! I want the nude une plume!



Yeah *clothingguru *I have been lusting over the Une Plume and I really didn't need to see a NUDE pair ...


----------



## KarenBorter

KayuuKathey said:


> I love Lala!
> 
> She recently wore these to the Knicks game to cheer on her hubby. I hear she got them custom-made.



I am still not sold on this style. Pretty color though.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Blake and Coleen look gorgeous!!
Coco... I wonder if it's possible for her to sleep face up?


----------



## 9distelle

Penelope Cruz feet in Lady Peep 150


----------



## Clooky001

belledejour said:


> Isn't she divorced?  Wayne Rooney is well known as a serial cheater.



She's still married - she will never leave him think she must like the lifestyle to much.. ;(


----------



## beduina

*belledejour*: *Clooky001 *beat me to it! that's right, they had a break for like 3 or something then they got back together. She could divorced him if she wanted to, she has made her own £ millions now so who knows . She must love him.


----------



## beduina

Another one from Coleen, wearing Une Plume Sling Back Wedges





p.s. someone should have let Coleen know isn't even spring yet here


----------



## nunumgl

.


----------



## nunumgl

Mila Kunis in the CL Gold Maggie at the Black Swan premiere  

http://cdni.condenast.co.uk/592x888/k_n/MKunis_GL_1dec10_pa_b_592x888.jpg


----------



## nunumgl

I'm not sure which style this CL is ... 

http://cdni.condenast.co.uk/592x888/w_z/ZSaldana_gl_8Mar11_PA_b_592x888.jpg


----------



## candyapples88

nunumgl said:


> I'm not sure which style this CL is ...
> 
> http://cdni.condenast.co.uk/592x888/w_z/ZSaldana_gl_8Mar11_PA_b_592x888.jpg



The Luxura.


----------



## lovechanel920




----------



## Clooky001

lovechanel920 said:


>



Love this look, so so stunning-who makes the jacket & dress????


----------



## karwood

Clooky001 said:


> Love this look, so so stunning-who makes the jacket & dress????



The dress is Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> The dress is Dolce and Gabbana



Thx


----------



## LavenderIce

Irina Shayk


----------



## RedBottomLover

KayuuKathey said:


> I love Lala!
> 
> She recently wore these to the Knicks game to cheer on her hubby. I hear she got them custom-made.


They're not custom made, they're the RB suede that was available in boutiques. Still beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## KarenBorter

lovechanel920 said:


>



I love this shoe ... really.


----------



## KayuuKathey

RedBottomLover said:


> They're not custom made, they're the RB suede that was available in boutiques. Still beautiful nonetheless.



Haha srry. She wore another shoe that was custom. I gotta find the photo though.. The knick colors she got. xD


----------



## Pfnille

nunumgl said:


> Mila Kunis in the CL Gold Maggie at the Black Swan premiere
> 
> http://cdni.condenast.co.uk/592x888/k_n/MKunis_GL_1dec10_pa_b_592x888.jpg



She looks so great! Such a beautiful woman.


----------



## 5elle

KayuuKathey said:


> Haha srry. She wore another shoe that was custom. I gotta find the photo though.. The knick colors she got. xD



I think you're talking about the strassed Daffodiles which again were not custom made, nor did they have orange soles. Some journalists will make up anything


----------



## Pfnille

Double up - Amanda Seyfried + Megan Fox in Louboutins:


----------



## StephieT224

lovechanel920 said:


> The bag is by Reiss. Reiss Dorchester Buckle Lock Shoulder Bag.


Thank you! Guess what bag I just ordered


----------



## StephieT224

Pfnille said:


> Double up - Amanda Seyfried + Megan Fox in Louboutins:


 
Ms. Fox better watch how she walks!


----------



## Nolia

I like Megan's dress with Amanda's heels LOL


----------



## 9distelle

Ariana Grande in Pampas Pump 150


----------



## Louboufan

Can anyone ID Megan's dress. TIA!


Pfnille said:


> Double up - Amanda Seyfried + Megan Fox in Louboutins:


----------



## ebonyone

belledejour said:


> Isn't she divorced?  Wayne Rooney is well known as a serial cheater.



No she forgave him their still together.


----------



## karwood

Louboufan said:


> Can anyone ID Megan's dress. TIA!




This is an old picture (Sept 2009), therefore the chances of finding this dress is very slim. It is Valentino from the Fall 2009 collection


----------



## alyssa08

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Tres Decollete:



oh my gosh, how cute is she!! the tres decollette looks amazing on her. I love the white D&G dress posted later too.


----------



## KayuuKathey

5elle said:


> I think you're talking about the strassed Daffodiles which again were not custom made, nor did they have orange soles. Some journalists will make up anything



Shock!


----------



## Vodkaine

Ahhhh  When will we see Blake with THE Blake ?


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Megan Fox =  she is just divine...


----------



## skislope15

karwood said:


> This is an old picture (Sept 2009), therefore the chances of finding this dress is very slim. It is Valentino from the Fall 2009 collection



Karwood you sure know your fashion!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Vodkaine said:


> Ahhhh  When will we see Blake with THE Blake ?


cool ava *Vodkaine*
TBH I'm not a fan of The Blake..maybe they'll look better on but the stock pic does nothing for me


----------



## Jönathan

Kristin Davis looking adorable in Etrier sandals. 












BTW, I love her dress!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Jönathan;18557318 said:
			
		

> Kristin Davis looking adorable in Etrier sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I love her dress!!



I love her ... her dress ... her shoes! 

I just started watching SaTC again via Neflix


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim and Khloe Kardashian 





[


----------



## CelticLuv

^ the more I see the Mago in this colorway the more I absolutely LOVE it!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Sorry too be rude and I hope I don't offend, but Khloe has some major C-Toe going on there! I love Khloe and usually love what she wears, but this is not a good look for her. The shoes are good though!


----------



## nyjaesmith

bling*lover said:


> Sorry too be rude and I hope I don't offend, but Khloe has some major C-Toe going on there! I love Khloe and usually love what she wears, but this is not a good look for her. The shoes are good though!



I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to say it.lol
Kim looks nice.


----------



## nyjaesmith

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *OMG!!!
> Can anyone Identify her Dress! Pleaaase *



Sorry for taking so long but according to J.Lo's fansite the dress is by Mark+James by Badgley Mischka


----------



## bling*lover

nyjaesmith said:


> I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to say it.lol
> Kim looks nice.


 
LOL I wasn't going to say it either, but I couldn't fight the urge!


----------



## karwood

Actress/Model Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle:


----------



## karwood

Musician Courtney Love wearing Maralena:


----------



## karwood

bling*lover said:


> LOL I wasn't going to say it either, but I couldn't fight the urge!



Oh wow! At first I though she was wearing a tuxedo-style pant suit and I was looking at the hem of the jacket. Now that I have my reading glasses on, I can now see she is wearing jumpsuit. Yup, not good.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Louboufan said:


> Can anyone ID Megan's dress. TIA!




Mandalay made something very very similar and there is one on ebay for killer price its a size 10 but they do run very small heres the link 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mandalay-Strapl...4455?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item20b838f6f7


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Actress/Model Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle:



Looks like she might be stepping out of those shoes ... huge heel gap, or it may just be the photo. The more I see this style the more I want to try it on and I am not a Pointy Toe sorta gal.


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Actress/Model Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle:



It never ceases to amaze me how some of these celebrities can walk in heels that are way too big! Even though we can clearly see the gap and know we could never walk in them ourselves w/o tripping out of them, they never seem to trip or walk out of their shoes. I would LOVE to know their secret!


----------



## KarenBorter

CelticLuv said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how some of these celebrities can walk in heels that are way too big! Even though we can clearly see the gap and know we could never walk in them ourselves w/o tripping out of them, they never seem to trip or walk out of their shoes. I would LOVE to know their secret!



I know their secret: Limo curbside. Take 10 steps. Stop. Pose. 10 Steps. Stop. Pose. Into the venue. Sit. 

The trip back out to the limo is easier ... they don't have to pose


----------



## flowergirly

Jönathan;18557318 said:
			
		

> Kristin Davis looking adorable in Etrier sandals.


That's really just a great sandal ..... lovely!


----------



## nillacobain

Jönathan;18557318 said:
			
		

> Kristin Davis looking adorable in Etrier sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I love her dress!!


 

Again, one of my fave CL styles! Also, KD always looks adorable!


----------



## heatherB

karwood said:


> Oh wow! At first I though she was wearing a tuxedo-style pant suit and I was looking at the hem of the jacket. Now that I have my reading glasses on, I can now see she is wearing jumpsuit. Yup, not good.


 
That's what I though too! I totally need glasses.


----------



## LavenderIce

Tori Spelling


----------



## LavenderIce

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ She's lost way too much weight and it's aged her terribly!


----------



## Clooky001

iloveredsoles said:


> ^^ She's lost way too much weight and it's aged her terribly!



Totally agree, she looks awkward in herself


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... and the clown make-up isn't helping in my opinion. I don't know if she's too skinny though - I mean, WAY skinnier than she was months ago but I don't think she looks unhealthy (please don't throw rotten vegetables!)


----------



## pixiesparkle

eek..I remember when she appeared in Coyote Ugly, she was quite slim back then but at least she had curves..now she just looks like a moving skeleton


----------



## 5elle

Oh dear Lord, poor Leann. Her body fat is dangerously low. It's only her muscle tone that's giving her any shape at all, I hope she is ok.


----------



## BijouBleu

:lolots::lolots: This! 



KarenBorter said:


> I know their secret: Limo curbside. Take 10 steps. Stop. Pose. 10 Steps. Stop. Pose. Into the venue. Sit.
> 
> The trip back out to the limo is easier ... they don't have to pose


----------



## Louboufan

Thanks love!


adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Mandalay made something very very similar and there is one on ebay for killer price its a size 10 but they do run very small heres the link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mandalay-Strapl...4455?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item20b838f6f7


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Actress/Model Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle:


Kerry looks B-E-A-Utiful!!! 



LavenderIce said:


> Tori Spelling



I'm really loving Tori's whole ensemble!


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... and the clown make-up isn't helping in my opinion. I don't know if she's too skinny though - I mean, WAY skinnier than she was months ago but I don't think she looks unhealthy (please don't throw rotten vegetables!)



Nah, I'll just throw fresh vegetables  Jk. But seriously I do think she has lost too much weight as well. Look at her upper left arm and her thighs and knees.  
She reminds me of Kate Bosworth.


----------



## Redsolecollect

Kate Bosworth is one of the most stunning women I've ever laid eyes on regardless of her weight, I am we'd all love to have her facial symmetry, skin, and eyes.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Actress/Model Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle:



I dont know how she can walk on these Pigalles, the gap on the back is very huge!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim and Khloe Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



sometimes I think the three sisters have all pairs of Louboutins, !!! the shoe closet must be very big!


----------



## crystalhowlett

what awful sisters not to tell u that you need the next size up!!!!:lolots: i had to tilt my laptop to see hahahaha




LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim and Khloe Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


----------



## surlygirl

i agree that the fit of khloe's jumpsuit is off ( i also thought it was a top and pants ) but the overall look with the deep wrap top and pants with the mago is fantastic! very 70s, very bianca jagger at studio 54, very mahogany! love it. giving me ideas for my maggies.


----------



## nillacobain

surlygirl said:


> i agree that *the fit of khloe's jumpsuit is off* ( i also thought it was a top and pants ) *but the overall look with the deep wrap top and pants with the mago is fantastic!* very 70s, very bianca jagger at studio 54, very mahogany! love it. giving me ideas for my maggies.


 
I agree... also loving the yellow Balenciaga clutch, it adds a bit of color to the outfit.


----------



## karwood

Renee Zellweger:


----------



## jancedtif

^I just LOVE the color of Renee's dress!  She look chic!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... and the clown make-up isn't helping in my opinion. I don't know if she's too skinny though - I mean, WAY skinnier than she was months ago but I don't think she looks unhealthy (please don't throw rotten vegetables!)



I won't throw ANY veggies lol , but I have to say she does look unhealthy.  If I walked into a room and saw her I'd say she looks older than her stated age and extremely thin. For her height she is most likely underweight. However even more disturbing is that she looks wasted/cachectic even on her visible torso and knees 

ETA: meanwhile Rene is finally back to a normal and healthy weight and looking smashing in this green dress


----------



## Jönathan

Christie Brinkley wearing Open Lips.










She looks amazing!


----------



## Pfnille

Jönathan;18586275 said:
			
		

> Christie Brinkley wearing Open Lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks amazing!



She sure does! Well done.


----------



## karwood

Kelly Brook wearing Greissimo Vichy:


----------



## karwood

TV personality/wedding planner Diann Valentine wearing Daffodile watersnake saba laminato:


----------



## crystalhowlett

too skinny, like a man in drag..



LavenderIce said:


> LeAnn Rimes


----------



## hazeltt

Is Paris wearing CLs? I can't tell what style this is. Looks like the Mago in a different colorway?


----------



## Jönathan

jancedtif said:


> ^I just LOVE the color of Renee's dress!  She look chic!



Renee's dress is beautiful. Does anyone know the designer?


----------



## 5elle

hazeltt said:


> Is Paris wearing CLs? I can't tell what style this is. Looks like the Mago in a different colorway?



These are not CL's, they're Paris' own line with the pink soles. Still cute.


----------



## Redsolecollect

crystalhowlett said:


> too skinny, like a man in drag..



I wasn't aware that slim fit build women were considered men in drag...
Apparently cellulite and lack of body definition must be in.


----------



## carlinha

Redsolecollect said:


> I wasn't aware that slim fit build women were considered men in drag...
> *Apparently cellulite and lack of body definition must be in*.



nope  but neither is anorexia


----------



## crystalhowlett

^^^   Nothing about her is healthy slim or fit at this
Point.  IMO...


----------



## KarenBorter

Jönathan;18586275 said:
			
		

> Christie Brinkley wearing Open Lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks amazing!



I love her ... she is so classy and is aging so gracefully ... I am trying to also age gracefully  I can only hope to look that good in 10 years


----------



## Nolia

Jönathan;18586275 said:
			
		

> Christie Brinkley wearing Open Lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks amazing!



 *sigh!* I'm dying for the Open Lips in snakeskin.  Netaporter exclusive... wonder if it will ever come back...


----------



## jenayb

crystalhowlett said:


> ^^^ Nothing about her is healthy slim or fit at this
> Point. IMO...


 
Nope.


----------



## *MJ*

^^Agreed...healthy is not the word that comes to mind when I look at that photo of Leanne Rimes.


----------



## AEGIS

LavenderIce said:


> Tori Spelling





i thought i liked the miss chacha....idk anymore

her son is really funny to me on their show




LavenderIce said:


> LeAnn Rimes




life is rough when you steal someone's husband sometimes.

her and tori have that in common


----------



## AEGIS

alyssa08 said:


> oh my gosh, how cute is she!! the tres decollette looks amazing on her. I love the white D&G dress posted later too.




omg adorbs!



skislope15 said:


> Kim k horrible outfit except for the boots, sorry ipads only letting me post link not pic
> 
> http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/undres...-fashion-faux-pas-11921.gallery?photoId=49569




i actually like this outfit




nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo




she is.IT. always!


----------



## Dessye

KarenBorter said:


> I love her ... she is so classy and is aging so gracefully ... I am trying to also age gracefully  I can only hope to look that good in 10 years


 
I agree.  She looks amazing.


----------



## Dessye

Redsolecollect said:


> Kate Bosworth is one of the most stunning women I've ever laid eyes on regardless of her weight, I am we'd all love to have her facial symmetry, skin, and eyes.


 
I agree that Kate Bosworth is beautiful.  But she'd be more beautiful if she'd gain weight.  She looked best during her Blue Crush days.


----------



## Dessye

VeryStylishGirl said:


> I won't throw ANY veggies lol , but I have to say she does look unhealthy. If I walked into a room and saw her *I'd say she looks older than her stated age* and extremely thin. For her height she is most likely underweight. However even more disturbing is that she looks wasted/cachectic even on her visible torso and knees
> 
> ETA: meanwhile Rene is finally back to a normal and healthy weight and looking smashing in this green dress


 
Hmmm, could you possibly be... in medicine!?   (I know you are, I'm just joking)


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> life is rough when you steal someone's husband sometimes.
> 
> her and tori have that in common



Mmmhmm!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Dessye said:


> Hmmm, could you possibly be... in medicine!?   (I know you are, I'm just joking)



Lol Dessye  I can't even help it anymore I've been presenting so much and writing so many H&Ps it's starting to slip into my everyday speech/thoughts :shame: I didn't realize I'd written that until just now.  Sorry for geeking it up in here


----------



## pixiesparkle

Jönathan;18591549 said:
			
		

> Renee's dress is beautiful. Does anyone know the designer?


Her dress is Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## LornaLou

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## jenayb

LornaLou said:


> Ashley Tisdale



Ah I love those!!


----------



## LornaLou

I do too, I always thought they were too masculine and fierce but Ashley makes them look good!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cassie


----------



## candyapples88

^^^ Is that Diddy's gf or not?? I've always wondered this. I know that's his mom with her.


----------



## nyjaesmith

candyapples88 said:


> ^^^ Is that Diddy's gf or not?? I've always wondered this. I know that's his mom with her.



Supposedly she and Diddy are dating but they aren't open with there relationship. 
OAN=Cassie looks Cute


----------



## candyapples88

Well, I've always loved her style. Her and Camilla Belle, who I believe is _very_ overlooked when it comes to her style.


----------



## cts900

dessye said:


> i agree that kate bosworth is beautiful.  But she'd be more beautiful if she'd gain weight.  She looked best during her blue crush days.



ita.


----------



## misselizabeth22

candyapples88 said:


> ^^^ Is that Diddy's gf or not?? I've always wondered this. I know that's his mom with her.



She's his "jump off'' when he's not with Kim Porter.

lol


----------



## jenayb

misselizabeth22 said:


> She's his "jump off'' when he's not with Kim Porter.
> 
> lol



HELLO lover!


----------



## carlinha

misselizabeth22 said:


> She's his "jump off'' when he's not with Kim Porter.
> 
> lol


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## bling*lover

misselizabeth22 said:


> She's his "jump off'' when he's not with Kim Porter.
> 
> lol


 

:lolots::lolots:


Anyway.... Ashley looks so cute and casual!


----------



## misselizabeth22

jenaywins said:


> HELLO lover!





Lol C and Bling..

Ashley does look fabulous!


----------



## MadameElle

carlinha said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:



Carla - what is that in your AVi...Royal blue Altadama in CROCODILE?

EDIT:  nevermind I see your new thread.  Off I go.


----------



## jancedtif

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Cassie



Who is she and why is half her head shaved?

Edit:  I see where she's Diddy's girl.


----------



## cl-pig

Kim K leaving her store dash wearing Pigalles


----------



## coutureddd

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Cassie
> 
> http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab113/Liyahloveslouboutin08/cassiejanicecombs02.jpg
> http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab113/Liyahloveslouboutin08/cassiejanicecombs04.jpg



ugh i hate her hair--time for a changee. but i love her outfit nevertheless


----------



## crystalhowlett

jenaywins said:


> HELLO lover!



I wouldn't be mad.... not at all.  

Question: what does "jump off" mean? Gf #2?


----------



## candyapples88

crystalhowlett said:


> I wouldn't be mad.... not at all.
> 
> Question: what does "jump off" mean? Gf #2?



Jump off is the girl on the side who they only have sex with. Love em and leave em type deal, or is suppose to be. I don't think it is in Diddy's case. I guess it ain't trickin' if you got it...so they say.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## jancedtif

^I still hate that "Raggedy Ann" red hair color, but she's looking better.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

is Peggy from housewives of OC wearing new CLs on "Watch what happens"tonight or are my eyes deceiving me??


----------



## Vodkaine

jancedtif said:


> ^I still hate that "Raggedy Ann" red hair color, but she's looking better.



I agree.. Basically that is a Vibrant cherry red that faded and turned out orangy. I looks cheap.. Still I like the natural / extention-free side of that do. I wished Britney could have the nerve to make such a decision we all know her mermaid cascade is not her real hair and I'm sure she would have been great with short pixie haircuts.. anyways.


----------



## kett

^^^ That picture threw me off -it looks like the leg is coming out of Beyonce's knee. hehe.


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Emma Stone


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minnillo


----------



## nillacobain

From her thread... Dita:









Source: JustJared


----------



## Vodkaine

Awww... Dita.. She is flawless


----------



## erinmiyu

oh dita


----------



## phiphi

i heart dita..


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



Her shoes and jacket are TDF!!!!


----------



## bling*lover

Dita looks like a porcelain doll, her complexion is so pale and flawless.... love her


----------



## BattyBugs

I wanna be Dita in my next life. She always looks so gorgeous and classy.


----------



## karwood

Sarah Jessica parker wearing Luxura:


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ Those are just lovely on SJP!


----------



## Jönathan

SJP looks gorgeous! 

 I love the Taupe Luxura's with her outfit.


----------



## CelticLuv

Jönathan;18586275 said:
			
		

> Christie Brinkley wearing Open Lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks amazing!



I just cannot get over how incredible GREAT she looks!! I can only wish I will look as good as her at her age...beautiful!


----------



## karwood

Country singer Kellie Pickler wearing Daffodile WS Saba Laminato:


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

LavenderIce said:


> LeAnn Rimes


Wow! she looks sick


----------



## Vodkaine

Victoria with long hair..  BUT PLEASE be careful you're 6 months pregnant !! D:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica parker wearing Luxura:



 



karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile


----------



## FlipDiver

It's amazing how Victoria B can chase after 3 boys in Daffs while preggo...


----------



## Dessye

Dita looks amazing  and Vanessa Minillo looks like she is trying not to fall in her Biancas.


----------



## Nolia

FlipDiver said:


> It's amazing how Victoria B can chase after 3 boys in Daffs while preggo...



This~  I love her style.  She's hot, got a hot husband, beautiful kids, killer shoes... HELLO!? lol


----------



## melialuvs2shop

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> is Peggy from housewives of OC wearing new CLs on "Watch what happens"tonight or are my eyes deceiving me??




thanks for reminding me...  time to go watch!


----------



## CelticLuv

FlipDiver said:


> It's amazing how Victoria B can chase after 3 boys in Daffs while preggo...



I have to admit I wore my CL's all throughout both my pregnancies. Nothing would stop me from wearing them although my heel height limit was 100. My last pregnancy I did have to stop wearing them the last month due to swollen feet....boy that was an awful month, I couldn't wait to deliver 
and then I had to wait another month till my swollen feet went away. They were very long 2 months 

VB looks great but I do hope she's careful with those 120+ heels. The guy next to her, in addition to being security, is probably also there to catch her in catch she loses her balance


----------



## 5elle

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile



Ridiculous. This is the antithesis of effortless style.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

5elle said:


> Ridiculous. This is the antithesis of effortless style.



I disagree. For me, wearing Daffs and a Birkin would be the "antithesis of effortless style," as you put it because neither Daffs or Birkins are so easily within my price range as to make them casual wear. For her, however, I think it really was as simple as throwing on a pair of pants, a jacket, a flowing top to hide the baby bump, and then picking out a random pair of black pumps and a matching bag.  And I happen to think she looks very chic and rather casual in that photo - just my two cents.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## 5elle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I disagree. For me, wearing Daffs and a Birkin would be the "antithesis of effortless style," as you put it because neither Daffs or Birkins are so easily within my price range as to make them casual wear. For her, however, I think it really was as simple as throwing on a pair of pants, a jacket, a flowing top to hide the baby bump, and then picking out a random pair of black pumps and a matching bag.  And I happen to think she looks very chic and rather casual in that photo - just my two cents.



I'm not disagreeing with you that they are not her "regular" items but every outfit I've ever seen VB wear seems to be calculated to the nth degree (and I didn't even notice the Birkin which yes, is her day-to-day bag ). Those Daffs are quite new so they seem even more deliberate given that she would have acquired them since her pregnancy.


----------



## erinmiyu

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


the photographer/assistants wearing those surgical shoe covers in the grass is cracking me up. don't wanna mess up those pretty sneakers!


----------



## jenayb

5elle said:


> Ridiculous. This is the antithesis of effortless style.


 
Yes, but I love her so...


----------



## Clooky001

I love VB she is the queen of fashion, she looks so chic all the time and I agree this is so effortless... I wore my CLs all throughmy first pregnancy but got again 2months after and I have to amit I was a swollen blob so couldn't wear them and now 8weeks and Im still swollen/fat but can just fit into them again

JLo is so HOTT if I was a man I would be in love with her...  I like her in pigalles


----------



## nillacobain

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I disagree. For me, wearing Daffs and a Birkin would be the "antithesis of effortless style," as you put it because neither Daffs or Birkins are so easily within my price range as to make them casual wear. For her, however, I think it really was as simple as throwing on a pair of pants, a jacket, a flowing top to hide the baby bump, and then picking out a random pair of black pumps and a matching bag.  And I happen to think *she looks very chic and rather casual in that photo* - just my two cents.


 

I agree.


----------



## LavenderIce

erinmiyu said:


> the photographer/assistants wearing those surgical shoe covers in the grass is cracking me up. don't wanna mess up those pretty sneakers!



I think it's to not mess up the property they are on, more than protecting their sneakers.


----------



## nunumgl

Kate Moss at a Topshop opening in Knightsbridge
http://cdni.condenast.co.uk/592x888/k_n/monochrome_kmoss_gl_11apr11_pa_592x888.jpg


----------



## carlinha

5elle said:


> Ridiculous. This is the antithesis of effortless style.



really?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i must be weird then because i think this is the epitome of effortless style!


----------



## Dessye

nunumgl said:


> Kate Moss at a Topshop opening in Knightsbridge
> http://cdni.condenast.co.uk/592x888/k_n/monochrome_kmoss_gl_11apr11_pa_592x888.jpg


 
She looks fabulous -- but what's with the extra heavy stroke of eyeliner on her left brow?


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must be weird then because i think this is the epitome of effortless style!


 
I agree.  VB always looks so perfectly put together, even when she's wearing casual!


----------



## 5elle

carlinha said:


> really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must be weird then because i think this is the epitome of effortless style!



If she was in flats rather than daffs I would agree with you.


----------



## carlinha

5elle said:


> If she was in flats rather than daffs I would agree with you.



well then we will have to agree to disagree.  i totally see nothing wrong with her wearing daffs.  heck i wear my MBBs and AMQ clutches during the daytime to run errands, go grocery shopping, etc, whereas to some, those items would probably be reserved for going out at night.

so FOR ME, her casual outfit of loose shirt, blazer, jeans, daffs and birkin are total effortless style!


----------



## KarenBorter

carlinha said:


> well then we will have to agree to disagree.  i totally see nothing wrong with her wearing daffs.  *heck i wear my MBBs and AMQ clutches during the daytime to run errands, go grocery shopping, etc, *whereas to some, those items would probably be reserved for going out at night.
> 
> so FOR ME, her casual outfit of loose shirt, blazer, jeans, daffs and birkin are total effortless style!



I am seriously going to start wearing my Bianca and my Mago to run errands, I haven't been going out nearly enough since I have gotten the shoes and want to wear them. 

That said, I think that if you got it wear it ... pregnant or not and honestly the Daff's are SO EASY to walk in due to the platform, the pitch of the shoe isn't that steep so I don't see a problem.


----------



## 5elle

carlinha said:


> well then we will have to agree to disagree.  i totally see nothing wrong with her wearing daffs.  heck i wear my MBBs and AMQ clutches during the daytime to run errands, go grocery shopping, etc, whereas to some, those items would probably be reserved for going out at night.
> 
> so FOR ME, her casual outfit of loose shirt, blazer, jeans, daffs and birkin are total effortless style!



And Carlinha you look fabulous in those outfits from what I've seen. 

I think it's because she's so pregnant that I find it "off". VB has a history of concealing her pregnancies with her outfits and this to me is just another example of the same. I love her, but I wish she would relax already


----------



## nunumgl

Dessye said:


> She looks fabulous -- but what's with the extra heavy stroke of eyeliner on her left brow?


 heheh didn't notice...not sure


----------



## nunumgl

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


 This is the nude Pigalle 120? I want...no NEED it


----------



## nunumgl

LornaLou said:


> Ashley Tisdale


 They look sooo good on her!!! I have only seen them on one other person at a shoe event at NM and it did not look good. Hmmm I have to reconsider these now...


----------



## nunumgl

karwood said:


> Kelly Brook wearing Greissimo Vichy:


 My DBF and I were at NM and he just about ran towards me with these exact greissimos and the red ones in hand and goes "oh honey, can you try these on?! They are AWESOME!!!" It was hilarious, alas they didn't have my size


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile



She looks so sweet with her kids! And her Dafs are killing me!


----------



## chacci1

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile





Gorgeous...she makes me want to wear my Daffodile's to the gym too...totally going to start rocking them wherever I go!


----------



## Dessye

nunumgl said:


> My DBF and I were at NM and he just about ran towards me with these exact greissimos and the red ones in hand and goes "oh honey, can you try these on?! They are AWESOME!!!" It was hilarious, alas they didn't have my size


 
I need to find a man like that!


----------



## cl-pig

Brandy in Pigalles


----------



## nunumgl

Dessye said:


> I need to find a man like that!



LOL I have got a good one, he is the worst enabler hehehe not really complaining


----------



## l.a_girl19

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


 
Love her outfit with the Pigalles! And her hair is amazing! I tried to get those colors(highlights) for my hair but of course it does not look as good as hers.


----------



## AEGIS

Vodkaine said:


> I agree.. Basically that is a Vibrant cherry red that faded and turned out orangy. I looks cheap.. Still I like the natural / extention-free side of that do. I wished Britney could have the nerve to make such a decision we all know her mermaid cascade is not her real hair and I'm sure she would have been great with short pixie haircuts.. anyways.




did this video ever come out?


----------



## jancedtif

Am loving Brandy in her Pigs!


----------



## Star1231

carlinha said:


> really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must be weird then because i think this is the epitome of effortless style!



Agreed.  I adore everything about VB, she's a true style icon.


----------



## nillacobain

Source: JustJared


----------



## Jönathan

Kelly Rutherford looking lovely in Very Prive


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dita..her floral outfit and radiant skin


----------



## lovechanel920

Frankie Sandford


----------



## legaldiva

Thank you so much for those pics of Kelly Rutherford in her VPs ... my third toe peeps out of the peep toe, and I have been obsessing for a whole season that ALL my VPs are the wrong fit.

Crazy.


----------



## erinmiyu

dita dita dita! i love her style so much. 

those 4As look really cool, too!


----------



## CelticLuv

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I disagree. For me, wearing Daffs and a Birkin would be the "antithesis of effortless style," as you put it because neither Daffs or Birkins are so easily within my price range as to make them casual wear. *For her, however, I think it really was as simple as throwing on a pair of pants, a jacket, a flowing top to hide the baby bump, and then picking out a random pair of black pumps and a matching bag.  And I happen to think she looks very chic and rather casual in that photo* - just my two cents.



I do agree.
I just wish she would embrace her growing baby bump rather than hide it with flowing tops...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CelticLuv said:


> I do agree.
> I just wish she would embrace her growing baby bump rather than hide it with flowing tops...



...not really my business but why? I know that some people think that a baby bump makes a woman more beautiful but it's not the universal opinion. Even at the risk of alienating the mothers here I must admit that, personally, I don't find the look flattering and I assume she feels the same way which is why she is keeping it hidden with loose clothing. (I noticed the same trend with Rachel Zoe's pregnancy.) My preferences aside - it's her body and her choice and I think she looks great.


----------



## CelticLuv

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...not really my business but why? I know that some people think that a baby bump makes a woman more beautiful but it's not the universal opinion. Even at the risk of alienating the mothers here I must admit that, personally, I don't find the look flattering and I assume she feels the same way which is why she is keeping it hidden with loose clothing. (I noticed the same trend with Rachel Zoe's pregnancy.) My preferences aside - it's her body and her choice and I think she looks great.



This is a very touchy and hot subject. I'm not going to say anything other than I was very proud of my baby bump both times. I was lucky that I only gained weight in my belly. So many told me that from the back, they'd never know I was pregnant. But that was me and not everyone is the same. IMO I do not like flowy tops, as they can make one appear larger. Now, after the baby....that's a different story.  
Anyone can wear what they want, I just know I was so happy to be pregnant and proud to show my amazing gift/blessing.

I get upset when someone says they're "hiding their baby bump". like they're ashamed of the growing baby. A growing belly is natural and required for a healthy baby.
VB always looks fab with her slight frame and I think she'd look adorable with her bump. The word "hide" bothers me when it comes to pregnancy. I do not want to start a back and forth, as I said it's a touchy hot subject, so it's just my opinion and 2 cents.


----------



## BellaShoes

The booties in post #442 are fab!


----------



## Dessye

^^^
I'm not a fan of the style but I looooovvvve the type of python ---- just gorgeous


----------



## AEGIS

who is frankie sanford?  i think she looks effortless and cool


----------



## cl-pig

Jenna Jameson in what looks like Pigalle Platos celebrating her birthday in LV


----------



## cl-pig

Kate Wash at the Elle Woman in music event wearing Pigalles


----------



## AEGIS

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_...an-OPI-Top-Secret-Meeting-0413110-580x870.jpg


https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_...an-OPI-Top-Secret-Meeting-0413110-580x870.jpg

hmm idk how to imbed photos but it's Klohe Kardashian


----------



## AEGIS

i have nothing nice to say....wait...her weave looks lovely



cl-pig said:


> Jenna Jameson in what looks like Pigalle Platos celebrating her birthday in LV


----------



## Vodkaine

AEGIS said:


> did this video ever come out?



Which video darling ? =)


----------



## iloveredsoles

cl-pig said:


> Jenna Jameson in what looks like Pigalle Platos celebrating her birthday in LV



Those are not Louboutins.


----------



## AEGIS

Vodkaine said:


> Which video darling ? =)




for the pic with beyonce and alicia keys.  i remember seeing pics of this video last year


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i have nothing nice to say....wait...her weave looks lovely



You know it doesn't.


----------



## BellaShoes

She is gross... period.


----------



## jancedtif

legaldiva said:


> Thank you so much for those pics of Kelly Rutherford in her VPs ... my third toe peeps out of the peep toe, and I have been obsessing for a whole season that ALL my VPs are the wrong fit.
> 
> Crazy.



You and me both!   I was bothered so much by my 3rd toe showing, that I almost sold my VPs.


----------



## nyjaesmith

For some reason my computer is acting really stupid and it won't let me upload pics to TPF but Khloe K. just let Elle mag inside her home to photograph her shoe closet and I have a feeling you ladies will like what you see.If you think Christina A. had a banging shoe closet wait until you see Khloe's.

I will continue trying to post the pics unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## pixiesparkle

here you go:









I'm


----------



## jenayb

^^ http://www.stylebistro.com/Daily+Dish/articles/SkBv3LOEWlM/Khloe+Kardashian+Shows+off+Sea+Red+Soles


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> You know it doesn't.




come on. im tryiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## AEGIS

klohe has got the game right.  kris taught her well....almost too well lol


----------



## jenayb




----------



## jenayb

^ What, no _red_ Calypso, Khlo?


----------



## nyjaesmith

Thanks Ladies for posting the pics.Now i will patiently wait to see Beyonce's and J.Lo's shoe closet and I will be complete


----------



## candyapples88

I wonder what she does about dust getting on the shoes......?


----------



## CelticLuv

pixiesparkle said:


> here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm



OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Nolia

Wow!! What shoes are those? (2nd row of pink, 2nd from the left)?  Looks like a hot pink strappy corset shoe?


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> Wow!! What shoes are those? (2nd row of pink, 2nd from the left)?  Looks like a hot pink strappy corset shoe?



The pink python looking one?  

That heel looks like Brian Atwood...

*Bella!!??*


----------



## FlipDiver

Damn those Kardashians...


----------



## candyapples88

FlipDiver said:


> Damn those Kardashians...



:lolots:


----------



## FlipDiver

candyapples88 said:


> I wonder what she does about dust getting on the shoes......?



She probably has a maid whose sole job is to dust her CLs all day...


----------



## candyapples88

FlipDiver said:


> She probably has a maid whose sole job is to dust her CLs all day...



Yea...was wondering. My grandpa puts a clear tarp over his clothes in his closet. Talk about anal


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> here you go:



*WHAT*



*WHAT*



*WHAT*





*WHAAAAAAAA*


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> *WHAT*
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT*
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAAAAAAAA*


----------



## pixiesparkle

I can't stop looking at her shoe closet pics :couch::couch:


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


>



i literally panicked when i saw those pics... my first thought was, "WHOSE CLOSET IS THAT??!?!!"  i forgot temporarily i was in the celeb thread :girlwhack:


----------



## Nolia

carlinha said:


> *WHAT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT*
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAAAAAAAA*



:lolots: Ahahah Carla you kill me with your smilies~


----------



## CelticLuv

FlipDiver said:


> Damn those Kardashians...



:lolots:



FlipDiver said:


> She probably has a maid whose sole job is to dust her CLs all day...



I was just going to say that  it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> i literally panicked when i saw those pics... my first thought was, "WHOSE CLOSET IS THAT??!?!!"  i forgot temporarily i was in the celeb thread :girlwhack:





Mine?! 

No...


----------



## jenayb

FlipDiver said:


> She probably has a maid whose sole job is to dust her CLs all day...



Hehe! Whose SOLE job!  hehehe


----------



## carlinha

Nolia said:


> :lolots: Ahahah Carla you kill me with your smilies~



gotta make it fun! 



jenaywins said:


> Mine?!
> 
> No...



awww shucks!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! Whose SOLE job!  hehehe



Lol how PUNNY  I swear that was an accident


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> i literally panicked when i saw those pics... my first thought was, "WHOSE CLOSET IS THAT??!?!!"  i forgot temporarily i was in the celeb thread :girlwhack:




your shoe selection rivals hers


----------



## clothingguru

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



I have the top JLo is wearing! haha! 
Its Talula Babaton


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


>



OMG!  amazing red soles collection! Amazing shoe collection!

I would like to see Kim's closet too... I think Khloe, Kim and Kourtney must have all styles of Louboutins!


----------



## iloveredsoles

jenaywins said:


> The pink python looking one?
> 
> That heel looks like Brian Atwood...
> 
> *Bella!!??*



Those are definitely Atwoods! I have them in the grey/ white version!!

EDIT: Actually, no I don't have those...mine are a little different and they are from the Fall Winter collection. These are mine;

http://brianatwood.com/super-charged-p-63.html

Here's a link for Khloe's, hers are from spring/ summer.

http://brianatwood.com/naya-bis-p-26.html


----------



## Vodkaine

AEGIS said:


> for the pic with beyonce and alicia keys.  i remember seeing pics of this video last year



Oh !! I don't think so. There is a preview on youtube.. but the whole vid is nowhere to be found with basic keywords.. é_è


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

pixiesparkle said:


> here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm


 
seriously wow! if only she wore my size... one of my friends is their neighbor. and you know I'd be trying to sneak a peak the next time I was there


----------



## karwood

Sofia Vergara wearing beige nappa MBB:


----------



## karwood

Emma Stone wearing Fine Bretelle:


----------



## FlipDiver

nunumgl said:


> Kate Moss at a Topshop opening in Knightsbridge
> http://cdni.condenast.co.uk/592x888/k_n/monochrome_kmoss_gl_11apr11_pa_592x888.jpg



She forgot her pants!


----------



## karwood

Camilla Belle wearing Luxura:


----------



## karwood

Selita Ebanks wearing Pigalle Plato:


----------



## aoqtpi

Khloe's closet!


----------



## karwood

Bridget Moynahan wearing Pigalle:


----------



## karwood

aoqtpi said:


> Khloe's closet!



I agree! That closet is freakin insane!


----------



## Cityfashionista

The Kardashians have AMAZING shoes, purses, & outfits. 

I'm not mad at them. I'm in awe of that shoe closet.


----------



## nunumgl

Cathernie Zeta-Jones


----------



## nunumgl

karwood said:


> Selita Ebanks wearing Pigalle Plato:


 
hmmm  Don't get me wrong I love the dress and the shoe...but I feel like she shoes have chosen a different color shoe


----------



## l.a_girl19

pixiesparkle said:


> here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm


----------



## aoqtpi

nunumgl said:


> hmmm  Don't get me wrong I love the dress and the shoe...but I feel like she shoes have chosen a different color shoe



ITA. They're too matchy-matchy IMO. Maybe a nude shoe would have worked better?

I love Bridget's dress!


----------



## nunumgl

aoqtpi said:


> ITA. They're too matchy-matchy IMO. Maybe a nude shoe would have worked better?
> 
> I love Bridget's dress!


 
I think you are right! a nude would have made the gorgeous dress stand out...I think a strass or glitter wuold be awesome as well


----------



## LVOEnyc

FlipDiver said:


> She forgot her pants!



haaaaa


----------



## AEGIS

im meh about the dress but about those shoes



karwood said:


> Camilla Belle wearing Luxura:


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> your shoe selection rivals hers



awww thanks babe but i have a ways to go until i get there!   a girl can dream though right?


----------



## araisin

Wow to Khloe's closet. Just wow. My first reaction was to lift my jaw off my desk. But then I actually thought...I *do* hope she donates some money to charity every year. I mean, how much does one person really need? But it's a stunning collection.


----------



## iloveredsoles

karwood said:


> Camilla Belle wearing Luxura:



Man, I am soooo feeling the Luxura's lately!! This is bad...


----------



## nillacobain

Dita:














Source: JustJared


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## KarenBorter

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



I am sorry I am just not diggin' that hair color on her  Love the shoes though


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



I thought she had taken all those extensions out last week. I hope she did not get those extensions again.


----------



## candyapples88

She's done like every single color you can think of for her hair. I wonder what's next....maybe blue???


----------



## trustlove

Dita is flawless


----------



## Stephanie***

jenaywins said:


>



#++#++32545ü3+264+26#2+#4+2 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Take care of your shoes... you are my size.... i know where your shoes live  :ninja:


----------



## FashionGoddess

nillacobain said:


> Dita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


Dita looking Fierce love her shoes!


----------



## taumax

Dita looks great! But what is with Rihanna's hair? That red is so unattractive!


----------



## iloveredsoles

I actually like the red on Rihanna...just not this tone. It looks very washed out, not as vibrant as before. It almost looks like a strawberry-red'ish...not feeling it.


----------



## Clooky001

I'm getting bored of rihanna's red hair, she's had it like it for to long now


----------



## AEGIS

sometimes i think her look is too much but i LOVE this




nillacobain said:


> Dita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


----------



## bling*lover

I wish Rhi Rhi would go back to her normal longer straight BROWN hair, she is so pretty but this hair-do just ruins her look. From the neck down though she looks good. I love the framboise LP's, it's a change to see her in something other than pigalle's!


----------



## jancedtif

I love Dita's sunnies and her shoes!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Dita is always flawless. I love Rhi's whole ensemble (minus that crazy -I'm thinking orange- hair... I agree, it's not as vibrant as before--not that I liked that either)


----------



## adriana89

nillacobain said:


> Dita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



Why are the soles of Dita's shoes different in pics 1,3 vs. pic 2? Can somebody explain?


----------



## jenayb

adriana89 said:


> Why are the soles of Dita's shoes different in pics 1,3 vs. pic 2? Can somebody explain?



They aren't different..?


----------



## bling*lover

adriana89 said:


> Why are the soles of Dita's shoes different in pics 1,3 vs. pic 2? Can somebody explain?


 
They look the same to me aswell! What is it exactly that looks different to you?


----------



## FlipDiver

adriana89 said:


> Why are the soles of Dita's shoes different in pics 1,3 vs. pic 2? Can somebody explain?



It looks different b/c of the lighting.  In the third pic, she's standing in the shade.


----------



## LVoepink

Dita looks amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christie Brinkley


----------



## LavenderIce

Eva Pigford


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Christie Brinkley



Honestly, she is just getting better with age.


----------



## hazeltt

^ I completely agree! I wish I can age that nicely!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> Honestly, she is just getting better with age.





hazeltt said:


> ^ I completely agree! I wish I can age that nicely!



I concur!


----------



## chloe speaks

^^ re: Christie B.

wow she looks terrific! I love her neutral look and the casual Louboutin and Bal pairing w/ hat. It's also a good picture. that little touch of orange...


----------



## needloub

Just simply gorgeous and effortless!



LavenderIce said:


> Christie Brinkley


----------



## BattyBugs

Cityfashionista said:


> I concur!



Me three! Or is it four?


----------



## FlipDiver

LavenderIce said:


> Christie Brinkley



Beige on beige on beige on beige...


----------



## xoxoCat

LavenderIce said:


> Christie Brinkley



That HAIR!!!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Honestly, she is just getting better with age.



OMG i agree completely.  i only hope and pray i can look that good when i am that age.  but that ain't happening cuz i don't look that good NOW


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> OMG i agree completely.  i only hope and pray i can look that good when i am that age.  but that ain't happening cuz i don't look that good NOW



Yes you do.


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Yes you do.



stop smoking that crack girl


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> stop smoking that crack girl


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LavenderIce said:


> Christie Brinkley



... maybe it's because a large chunk of my wardrobe is some variation of nude, beige, or brown and this look is very familiar to me, but I think she looks stunning in that photo. The red on the shoes, her lips, and in her hand just makes the whole look pop - I love it.


----------



## LVOEnyc

carlinha said:


> OMG i agree completely.  i only hope and pray i can look that good when i am that age.  but that ain't happening cuz i don't look that good NOW



Yessss you do.


----------



## LVOEnyc

Christie looks amazing! So natural. THAT HAIR! ahhh


----------



## CMP86

I love Christie's entire look. So beautiful.


----------



## phiphi

carlinha said:


> OMG i agree completely. i only hope and pray i can look that good when i am that age. but that ain't happening cuz i don't look that good NOW


 
holy crap! christie is flawless! i love how she made beige hot!! this is how you do neutrals right! 

*carlinha* - umm.. you do look that good now.. surely we can't _all_ be smoking crack!


----------



## needloub

While we are admiring Christie Brinkley, we just ignored the horrible outfit Eva was wearing! LOL! What in the world did she do to her hair? Love the shoes though...


----------



## Louboufan

I agree. You are beautiful and your skin is flawless!


carlinha said:


> stop smoking that crack girl


----------



## legaldiva

LavenderIce said:


> Christie Brinkley


 
Any details on this outfit?  I adore it!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

iloveredsoles said:


> Man, I am soooo feeling the Luxura's lately!! This is bad...



Girl yes I feel your pain.  When I saw SJP in these I knew it was over 



nillacobain said:


> Dita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



So utterly dead on! I don't always love Dita's style but she just nails it with this look 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



Mrs. McDonald has never looked so good!  I didn't realize Ronald was making that much bank these days, but I commend him for putting his girl out there like that


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> stop smoking that crack girl



I have to agree with everyone else here - I one day hope to look as well put-together on an every day basis as you do


----------



## amazigrace

Love Dita's look. Who is the handbag, anyone know?

*carla,* don't say those things about yourself. You're beautiful.


----------



## Vodkaine

Stephanie*** said:


> #++#++32545ü3+264+26#2+#4+2 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Take care of your shoes... you are my size.... i know where your shoes live  :ninja:



It's not KIM it's Khloe and she's a 41 =D hehe stick to your small feets !


----------



## Cityfashionista

Vodkaine said:


> It's not KIM it's Khloe and she's a 41 =D hehe stick to your small feets !



Wow!

Khloe is a 41!

I wish I was her cleaning lady.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Cityfashionista said:


> Wow!
> 
> Khloe is a 41!
> 
> I wish I was her cleaning lady.



Girl...no....you don't!  I can't imagine the kinds of insufferable behavior one must observe and put up with based on behavior shown in their show....totally not worth it


----------



## Cityfashionista

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Girl...no....you don't!  I can't imagine the kinds of insufferable behavior one must observe and put up with based on behavior shown in their show....totally not worth it


:lolots:

The way I see it if I was her maid I'd catch a case for either murder or theft.

I've never seen their show but I did catch that one with the Kim & the other sister in NYC & I saw how that fiance treated a PA he hired. 

That couldn't be me.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Cityfashionista said:


> :lolots:
> 
> *The way I see it if I was her maid I'd catch a case for either murder* or theft.
> 
> I've never seen their show but I did catch that one with the Kim & the other sister in NYC & I saw how that fiance treated a PA he hired.
> 
> That couldn't be me.




Right!  I really don't understand how an employee thinks that their wealth entitles them to treat their employees like something not worth even scraping off the soles of their well heeled shoes.  There is no way I would tolerate this behavior.  That's why I say it's not worth it because I just can't see a situation in their employ ending well


----------



## Cityfashionista

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Right!  I really don't understand how an employee thinks that their wealth entitles them to treat their employees like something not worth even scraping off the soles of their well heeled shoes.  There is no way I would tolerate this behavior.  That's why I say it's not worth it because I just can't see a situation in their employ ending well



:lolots: IKR.

I couldn't believe how awful he was to that PA. I started to take it personal. 

It got me fight ready.:boxing:


----------



## Vodkaine

Cityfashionista said:


> Wow!
> 
> Khloe is a 41!
> 
> I wish I was her cleaning lady.



she has admitted on her show, Kourtney & Khloe Take Miami that she wears a size 10 in shoes ! And she is so tall.. there's no way she could be a 37 !


----------



## imelda74

I dont have a pic but the in the commercial for Mob Wives that starts tonight, the middle wife is wearing black Triclo's I believe.  So happy i could id the style all on my own.


----------



## FlipDiver

imelda74 said:


> I dont have a pic but the in the commercial for Mob Wives that starts tonight, the middle wife is wearing black Triclo's I believe.  So happy i could id the style all on my own.



You're right! Black patent Triclo - Here's a screen freeze, haha! http://www.vh1.com/video/misc/635976/mob-wives-30-second-on-air-promo.jhtml#id=1660629 at 20 seconds (attached pic)


----------



## needloub

imelda74 said:


> I dont have a pic but the in the commercial for Mob Wives that starts tonight, the middle wife is wearing black Triclo's I believe.  So happy i could id the style all on my own.



I actually squealed when I saw the pair! LOL!


----------



## flowergirly

FlipDiver said:


> You're right! Black patent Triclo - Here's a screen freeze, haha!


I just looove those Triclo!


----------



## imelda74

mishybelle said:


> I'm not loving the beige Lady Dafs with that atrocity Kourtney is wearing.


 
im not loving that atrocity that Kourt is wearing.  What was she thinking?  I think theres a picture on yahoo with KK in the same outfit.  it doesnt work on her either.


----------



## KarenBorter

imelda74 said:


> im not loving that atrocity that Kourt is wearing.  What was she thinking?  I think theres a picture on yahoo with KK in the same outfit.  it doesnt work on her either.



I'm sick that I am shoe twins on the Mago with her ... the only thing saving me is all the lovely ladies HERE that I am shoe twins with


----------



## imelda74

I had to supress my squeal when i recognized the shoe. lol.  

About Scott and the PA, he was a total jerk to that PA and the PA did not deserve it but to lump the girls in on that isnt fair.  If you watched the entire show, you would see kim get after him for treating that PA like that.  

I dont think that the girls or Rob would treat someone like that.  Scott is a db anyway so i expect it from him.  

Love Khloes shoes but not the demin dress.  Ick.  WTF was she thinking?  lol.


----------



## Stephanie***

Vodkaine said:


> It's not KIM it's Khloe and she's a 41 =D hehe stick to your small feets !


 
Good then


----------



## karwood

Reese Witherspoon:


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> OMG i agree completely. i only hope and pray i can look that good when i am that age. but that ain't happening cuz i don't look that good NOW


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon:



She looks amazing!


----------



## jancedtif

^doesn't she?!


----------



## needloub

jancedtif said:


> ^doesn't she?!



I love everything!


----------



## phiphi

needloub said:


> She looks amazing!


 
agreed!! perfection!


----------



## amazigrace

*imelda,* good for you for identifying the triclo.
I have those shoes and think they're one of the most
beautiful ones in my collection. Mine are red!


----------



## lovechanel920

Love Reese's shoes!

Frankie Sandford


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon:



I absolutely adore and love Reese. I have always loved her and her style.
girl crush


----------



## needloub

lovechanel920 said:


> Love Reese's shoes!
> 
> Frankie Sandford



So cute!


----------



## nillacobain

VB in Daffodiles:














Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## nillacobain

VB again:
http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2011/04/blog-post_16.html


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden Panetierre


----------



## amazigrace

Dita looking adorable at Coachella.


----------



## KarenBorter

nillacobain said:


> VB in Daffodiles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip



I can now attest to the fact that she's just fine walking in those while pregnant


----------



## FashionGoddess

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Panetierre


Hayden looks cute in her VPs!


----------



## AEGIS

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Right!  I really don't understand how an employee thinks that their wealth entitles them to treat their employees like something not worth even scraping off the soles of their well heeled shoes.  There is no way I would tolerate this behavior.  That's why I say it's not worth it because I just can't see a situation in their employ ending well



i remember thinking "Scott you're not a real person.  You're not even a real businessman.  You work for you girl friends family."


----------



## Nolia

Oh wow, what style are those that Reese is wearing?!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> I can now attest to the fact that she's just fine walking in those while pregnant



I think those are the Lady Daffs? I was told the Daff didn't come in nude


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think those are the Lady Daffs? I was told the Daff didn't come in nude



I think those are the Daf because there is no strap like the LD has. She might have been able to get those custom....I wouldn't doubt it. Beyonce got the Daf in jade WS, a color that it didn't end up coming out in.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

candyapples88 said:


> I think those are the Daf because there is no strap like the LD has. She might have been able to get those custom....I wouldn't doubt it. Beyonce got the Daf in jade WS, a color that it didn't end up coming out in.



If only I had that kind of crazy budget


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> If only I had that kind of crazy budget



I know right!


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think those are the Lady Daffs? I was told the Daff didn't come in nude



yes it did... beige from madison


----------



## Layla76

The exquisite Halle Berry! Can anyone ID the style?


----------



## jancedtif

^ Can't see the pics.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> yes it did... beige from madison



Anyone have the number & a name for the Madison boutique? I wish I would've asked sooner, they're probably sold out already


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Anyone have the number & a name for the Madison boutique? I wish I would've asked sooner, they're probably sold out already



Email: madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr

212.396-1884


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

candyapples88 said:


> Email: madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> 
> 212.396-1884



Thank you CA! I just emailed them and will call first thing tomorrow. HOW DID I MISS THIS?! () I'm thinking my chances of getting them at this point are close to zero.


----------



## jancedtif

Layla76 said:


> The exquisite Halle Berry! Can anyone ID the style?



I have no clue, but Halle looks beautiful in that pink dress.  Can anyone id her dress?

Edit:  I see where it's a Roberto Cavalli dress.


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you CA! I just emailed them and will call first thing tomorrow. HOW DID I MISS THIS?! () I'm thinking my chances of getting them at this point are close to zero.



You never know! It also wouldn't hurt to ask about the LD. I personally like the LD in nude, it's my fav LD.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Layla76 said:


> The exquisite Halle Berry! Can anyone ID the style?




I have this shoe in a pink suede. 

I don't know the name of it either. :shame: It's an older style.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

candyapples88 said:


> You never know! It also wouldn't hurt to ask about the LD. I personally like the LD in nude, it's my fav LD.



I tried on the LD at Saks but I just didn't like it as much. Something about that strap just doesn't do it for me. But I do like the way it looks on others' feet.


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I tried on the LD at Saks but I just didn't like it as much. Something about that strap just doesn't do it for me. But I do like the way it looks on others' feet.



Well, you never know...it could grow on you. Especially if the Daf is unavailable


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> Oh wow, what style are those that Reese is wearing?!


 

Anna Strass


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think those are the Lady Daffs? I was told the Daff didn't come in nude



Selfridge & Motcombe had them in beige


----------



## Nhungfeller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4nbq2Hrh90&NR=1

I don't have photos and I don't know maybe someone posted before but the video is just .... incredible. It makes me love CL more.


----------



## Clooky001

Nhungfeller said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4nbq2Hrh90&NR=1
> 
> I don't have photos and I don't know maybe someone posted before but the video is just .... incredible. It makes me love CL more.



That is wicked-I love JLo


----------



## unoma

lovechanel920 said:


> Love Reese's shoes!
> 
> Frankie Sandford


 

Pls ladies, what is the name and style of her bag.
Please


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think those are the Lady Daffs? I was told the Daff didn't come in nude



Huh okay ...  I can't remember if I ever saw a Daf in Nude at the Boutique but I thought I did ... I get woozy in there  but you would know better then I honestly as I am a noob in the Louboutin world


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think those are the Lady Daffs? I was told the Daff didn't come in nude




Just looked at the pic again ... no strap  Those are Daffs.


----------



## Vodkaine

EHHRHHR.... Not thing song again ... nooooo .... *Mars attacks characters head explosion after hearing music*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... sorry to go back to this but if anyone else is interested in the Beige Daffodil (NOT Lady Daffs), the Madison boutique only has a 41.5. Just an FYI


----------



## nyjaesmith

Bey I think it's time for you to hire a new stylist(if you even have one) because this outfit is *UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nyjaesmith said:


> Bey I think it's time for you to hire a new stylist(if you even have one) because this outfit is *UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!*



I actually like the dress/shoes combo - it's the bag that makes it too busy IMO


----------



## lovechanel920

unoma said:


> Pls ladies, what is the name and style of her bag.
> Please


Prada Cervo Frame Tote

Eva Longoria (LOVE these)


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I actually like the dress/shoes combo - it's the bag that makes it too busy IMO



Totally agree, that bag has no reason to be with that outfit!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I like Beyonce's outfit, she is so pretty she makes the outfit work.


----------



## babysweetums

beyonce looks amazing! ive been starting at this photo for like 30min trying to figure out who makes her dress??!! im in love with it, anyone know? karwood i know your good at that hehe =)
from justjared:


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I actually like the dress/shoes combo - it's the bag that makes it too busy IMO



yeah I agree with this ... the bag is a tad ... too much. Nice bag, just not with this outfit. Maybe with a solid.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I actually like the dress/shoes combo - it's the bag that makes it too busy IMO



agree


----------



## FashionGoddess

babysweetums said:


> beyonce looks amazing! ive been starting at this photo for like 30min trying to figure out who makes her dress??!! im in love with it, anyone know? karwood i know your good at that hehe =)
> from justjared:


I agree she looks nice but the bag is over kill...however I love that Bey and I are shoe twins..YAY!


----------



## nyjaesmith

babysweetums said:


> beyonce looks amazing! ive been starting at this photo for like 30min trying to figure out who makes her dress??!! im in love with it, anyone know? karwood i know your good at that hehe =)
> from justjared:



Preen Fall 2010


----------



## imelda74

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon:


 
I almost bought those shoes, Reese and i would have been shoe twins.


----------



## imelda74

amazigrace said:


> *imelda,* good for you for identifying the triclo.
> I have those shoes and think they're one of the most
> beautiful ones in my collection. Mine are red!


 

Thank you.  I like the style and I love red so I imagine yours are gorgeous.


----------



## jancedtif

nyjaesmith said:


> Bey I think it's time for you to hire a new stylist(if you even have one) because this outfit is *UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!*



Amen sister!


----------



## jancedtif

nyjaesmith said:


> Jennifer Hudson


Jen looks fantastic!  I really like the bootie with her dress!


----------



## carlinha

i'm not a fan of bey's clothes/accessories, but i think she looks AMAZING!!!!  hair, skin, body....


----------



## imelda74

nyjaesmith said:


> I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to say it.lol
> Kim looks nice.


 
WTH is Kourtney wearing?  no honey, no.


----------



## imelda74

karwood said:


> TV personality/wedding planner Diann Valentine wearing Daffodile watersnake saba laminato:


The rest of her is hot mess.


----------



## imelda74

Dessye said:


> Dita looks amazing  and Vanessa Minillo looks like she is trying not to fall in her Biancas.


 
please note the bent knees.  She does look rather awkward.


----------



## babysweetums

nyjaesmith said:


> Preen Fall 2010



thanks so much, good eye!! i guess my chances of finding it are slim to none though


----------



## imelda74

LVOEnyc said:


> Dita is always flawless. I love Rhi's whole ensemble (minus that crazy -I'm thinking orange- hair... I agree, it's not as vibrant as before--not that I liked that either)


 
I think its supposed to be a red violet, but can we say retouch.  My hair color was that  color in the bowl and i was scared to death but it turned out alright b/c my girl is magic.


----------



## nyjaesmith

babysweetums said:


> thanks so much, good eye!! i guess my chances of finding it are slim to none though



Found 
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...en&group=clothing&des=333&cat=&seasProdID=52I


----------



## AEGIS

nyjaesmith said:


> Bey I think it's time for you to hire a new stylist(if you even have one) because this outfit is *UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!*




i love everything about her look. everything.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I love me some Kenya Moore! WORK!


----------



## lovechanel920

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Hudson wearing 4A:


----------



## karwood

^ Oops! I meant to post the pic below, since the previous pic had already been posted.

Again, Jennifer Hudson wearing 4A:


----------



## karwood

Kate Walsh wearing Pigalle flats:


----------



## karwood

The cast of the upcoming movie "Bridesmaids" doing a shoot for Harper Bazaars May '11 issue:






Actress Kristen Wigg wearing Balota:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> ^ Oops! I meant to post the pic below, since the previous pic had already been posted.
> 
> Again, Jennifer Hudson wearing 4A:



maybe this is just me but I really like these shoes when they're on display -- I've yet to see them and like them on someone's feet. They look clunky. Is it just me?


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> maybe this is just me but I really like these shoes when they're on display -- I've yet to see them and like them on someone's feet. They look clunky. Is it just me?



No, I agree and frankly don't really like them in stock photos OR on display.


----------



## MrsLoubou313

KarenBorter said:


> No, I agree and frankly don't really like them in stock photos OR on display.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> No, I agree and frankly don't really like them in stock photos OR on display.



I dunno... I still like them on display  But I'm a sucker for platforms so that may be why. 

... And I just want to again announce to the world that I'm Victoria Beckham's shoe twin  Had it not been for that photo...!


----------



## MrsLoubou313

Lala Vasquez
(old MTV VJ, and Carmello Anthony's fiance)


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> The cast of the upcoming movie "Bridesmaids" doing a shoot for Harper Bazaars May '11 issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Kristen Wigg wearing Balota:


 
wheeeeee!!!!  framboise suede balota!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Kim & Kourtney


----------



## lovechanel920

Rihanna


----------



## carlinha

lovechanel920 said:


> Kim & Kourtney


 
the kardashians look great!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> wheeeeee!!!! framboise suede balota!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

nyjaesmith said:


> Jennifer Hudson



I'm not sure how I feel about the booties with this outfit but JH looks AMAZING! I'm so proud of her!!


----------



## CelticLuv

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> maybe this is just me but I really like these shoes when they're on display -- I've yet to see them and like them on someone's feet. They look clunky. Is it just me?





KarenBorter said:


> No, I agree and frankly don't really like them in stock photos OR on display.



ITA, they are definitely clunky. it's a bit too much IMO.


----------



## CelticLuv

lovechanel920 said:


> Rihanna



 this shoe!


----------



## jenayb

Kourtney Kardashian in Beige Lady Daf
_*Can someone ID this dress?*_


----------



## CelticLuv

I LOVE Kourtney's entire outfit!!!!! wow!


----------



## Nolia

lovechanel920 said:


> Kim & Kourtney



LOL is he checking out Kim's bum!?


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Kourtney Kardashian in Beige Lady Daf
> _*Can someone ID this dress?*_



It is Parker, square sequin tunic in khaki:

http://www.singer22.com/pa134sqblk.html?source=shopstyle


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> It is Parker, square sequin tunic in khaki:
> 
> http://www.singer22.com/pa134sqblk.html?source=shopstyle


 


Thank you so much - I should have just PM'd you!


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> It is Parker, square sequin tunic in khaki:
> 
> http://www.singer22.com/pa134sqblk.html?source=shopstyle



Karwood, you are incredible girl!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> It is Parker, square sequin tunic in khaki:
> 
> http://www.singer22.com/pa134sqblk.html?source=shopstyle





jenaywins said:


> Thank you so much - I should have just PM'd you!



OOOH the Silver version is GORGEOUS!!

*Karwood* - do you mind if I ask if you work in the fashion industry? I'm in awe


----------



## AEGIS

cute jacket but what is that hair?



lovechanel920 said:


> Rihanna


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> maybe this is just me but I really like these shoes when they're on display -- I've yet to see them and like them on someone's feet. They look clunky. Is it just me?




ia.  i think they look so bad ass but then.... :/


----------



## surlygirl

mistyknightwin said:


> I love me some Kenya Moore! WORK!



me, too! loving your avi pic, *misty*! heeeyyyyyy, Penny!


----------



## cl-pig

Keke Palmer wearing Pigalles @ the premier of "Madea&#8217;s Big Happy Family "


----------



## Redsolecollect

carlinha said:


> yes it did... beige from madison



Beige isn't nude


----------



## mistyknightwin

surlygirl said:


> me, too! loving your avi pic, *misty*! heeeyyyyyy, Penny!


Thanks Surly! This is prob. my fav. pic of Janet...She was sooo adorable!


----------



## carlinha

Redsolecollect said:


> Beige isn't nude


 
i know that, i was simply implying a "nudish" color because *schnauzercrazy* only thought they came in black nappa.

and VB IS wearing beige nappa daffodiles, so i wanted to point out to her that this did exist.


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Kourtney Kardashian in Beige Lady Daf
> _*Can someone ID this dress?*_


 
love everything!!!  she looks amazing here!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> love everything!!!  she looks amazing here!



I know. I love it all!


----------



## bling*lover

Kourtney looks amazing, that dress is gorgeous and the lady daf works really well with it!


----------



## FlipDiver

Redsolecollect said:


> Beige isn't nude





carlinha said:


> i know that, i was simply implying a "nudish" color because *schnauzercrazy* only thought they came in black nappa.
> 
> and VB IS wearing beige nappa daffodiles, so i wanted to point out to her that this did exist.



Beige is my nude


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Beige is my nude



LUCKY! As someone else had said (I'm totally stealing this), patent white is my nude


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> LUCKY! As someone else had said (I'm totally stealing this), patent white is my nude


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jenaywins said:


> Kourtney Kardashian in Beige Lady Daf
> _*Can someone ID this dress?*_




are you getting it?  i was thinking about it for my vacay next month, but it's on pre-order and won't ship until the day before my b-day...  so no dress for NC or my bday...


----------



## jenayb

melialuvs2shop said:


> are you getting it?  i was thinking about it for my vacay next month, but it's on pre-order and won't ship until the day before my b-day...  so no dress for NC or my bday...



Not if you are babe. 

 I saw that it is on pre-order til when, June...? I'll be over it by then.


----------



## Star1231

^^It's also available at Shopbop.  

http://www.shopbop.com/batwing-tunic-parker/vp/v=1/845524441892457.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize


----------



## CelticLuv

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> LUCKY! As someone else had said (I'm totally stealing this), patent white is my nude



 I'm with you there Schnauzer! Luckily the nude Alti and nude Clichy works well for me.


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon:



hm.. wonder if this Jason Wu dress comes in any different color... I'm looking for a "tea party" dress to wear to a mad hatter bridesmaid shower. And this is totally TEA PARTY! But, of course I can't wear white... and upstage the bride...


----------



## unoma




----------



## KarenBorter

unoma said:


>



I need a gang of men to hold me up when I walk too  

Christina ... I hope you get out of your funk soon ... Love Me


----------



## unoma

KarenBorter said:


> I need a gang of men to hold me up when I walk too
> 
> Christina ... I hope you get out of your funk soon ... Love Me


 
Where do i start?'
Dress, makeup,hair style?Just plain wrong.
She need to get her act together asap.
Love the shoes thou!


----------



## KarenBorter

unoma said:


> Where do i start?'
> Dress, makeup,hair style?Just plain wrong.
> She need to get her act together asap.
> Love the shoes thou!



Yeah, she's also gaining a tad bit of weight but I think that has to do with her drinking (she's been partying quite a bit lately) ... She's a tiny thing so any change in weight is noticeable.


----------



## Vodkaine

Sarah Michelle ..  I miss her !!

http://www.whedon.info/Sarah-Michel...6.html?id_document=108635#documents_portfolio


----------



## lovechanel920

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## lovechanel920

Kate Walsh


----------



## lovechanel920

Kate Voegele


----------



## mal

KarenBorter said:


> I need a gang of men to hold me up when I walk too
> Christina ... I hope you get out of your funk soon ... Love Me


sounds like a plan! 




lovechanel920 said:


> Khloe Kardashian


----------



## imskyhigh

um.........................



lovechanel920 said:


> Khloe Kardashian


----------



## FlipDiver

lovechanel920 said:


> Khloe Kardashian



yikes...


----------



## KarenBorter

lovechanel920 said:


> Khloe Kardashian



Since I am writing notes: 

Dear Khloe ... DO NOT wear blue pants with blue shoes EVER ... in fact, just DO NOT WEAR blue pants EVER ... fire your stylist NOW ... Love Me


----------



## 5elle

KarenBorter said:


> Since I am writing notes:
> 
> Dear Khloe ... DO NOT wear blue pants with blue shoes EVER ... in fact, just DO NOT WEAR blue pants EVER ... fire your stylist NOW ... Love Me



I like the blue on blue but the silhouette is just plain weird.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks like a blue snuffelumpagus (sp?)


----------



## KarenBorter

5elle said:


> I like the blue on blue but the silhouette is just plain weird.



It's the Khloe part that's wrong with the blue on blue ... she doesn't carry that color off too well in pants (dress may be different with her coloring)


----------



## needloub

lovechanel920 said:


> Khloe Kardashian



Ummm....talk about matchy matchy. Blue nails, blue pants, blue shoes...the girl has too much time on her hands


----------



## xoxoCat

Yeah! Ugh, I hate colors that match perfectly in an outfit. The shoes and the jeans are the EXACT same shade, LOL! 


Cat.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lovechanel920 said:


> Khloe Kardashian



OK, first thing I thought when I saw this: Clydesdale. 

And my comment has nothing to do with her being a tall girl -- it's just the frilly hair on their hooves, you know?


----------



## jenayb

Star1231 said:


> ^^It's also available at Shopbop.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/batwing-tunic-parker/vp/v=1/845524441892457.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize



Thanks girl! 



lovechanel920 said:


> Khloe Kardashian



She looks like a blueberry that only got dressed on the top half.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Thanks girl!
> 
> 
> 
> *She looks like a blueberry that only got dressed on the top half.*



:lolots:


----------



## araisin

The first thing I thought after shielding my eyes from all the electirc blue was...is that Katsuya Hollywood or Katsuya across from Staples Center. Gotta love LA.



lovechanel920 said:


> Khloe Kardashian


----------



## imelda74

AEGIS said:


> she looks like a blue snuffelumpagus (sp?)


 :lolots:
i think its snuffaluffagus.  Anyway i get your point.


----------



## imelda74

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OK, first thing I thought when I saw this: Clydesdale.
> 
> And my comment has nothing to do with her being a tall girl -- it's just the frilly hair on their hooves, you know?


  I know right.


----------



## FlipDiver

imelda74 said:


> :lolots:
> i think its snuffaluffagus.  Anyway i get your point.



If there was such a thing as snuffalumpagus, it would be Khloe K in that outfit.  She looks like a Blue Fraggle Rock Kardashian.


----------



## LVOEnyc

I like the blue shoes, I like the blue pants... separately.


----------



## imelda74

Ok I have seen the Jerseylicious preview pics and Olivia is wearing a fab pair of CL boots.

And i borrowed this picture from Tracy DiMarco's Facebook page.


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> she looks like a blue snuffelumpagus (sp?)


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OK, first thing I thought when I saw this: Clydesdale.
> 
> And my comment has nothing to do with her being a tall girl -- it's just the frilly hair on their hooves, you know?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Georgina Chapman wearing Wales..I absolutely  these shoes!! They were used for Marchesa S/S 2011 Runway if I'm correct..anyone knows if they will be available in boutiques?


----------



## iloveredsoles

imelda74 said:


> Ok I have seen the Jerseylicious preview pics and Olivia is wearing a fab pair of CL boots.
> 
> And i borrowed this picture from Tracy DiMarco's Facebook page.



Those are not Louboutins.


----------



## cl-pig

Rachel Bilson @ the Tribeca film festival


----------



## september gurl

^Rachel looks sooo cute!


----------



## jamidee

imelda74 said:


> Ok I have seen the Jerseylicious preview pics and Olivia is wearing a fab pair of CL boots.
> 
> And i borrowed this picture from Tracy DiMarco's Facebook page.





is it just me... or should Tracy have NOT posed with her leg closer to the camera... anything closer to the camera looks bigger already and she's not so tiny to begin with.


----------



## NANI1972

imelda74 said:


> Ok I have seen the Jerseylicious preview pics and Olivia is wearing a fab pair of CL boots.
> 
> And i borrowed this picture from Tracy DiMarco's Facebook page.


  OMG this looks like a drag queen competition! Rue Paul has got to be thier stylist.


----------



## lovechanel920

Shantel VanSaten


----------



## lovechanel920

Camilla Belle


----------



## lovechanel920

Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## karwood

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OOOH the Silver version is GORGEOUS!!
> 
> *Karwood* - do you mind if I ask if you work in the fashion industry? I'm in awe



LOL! No, I don't work in the fashion industry. I guess I'm just good at online searching.


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> Since I am writing notes:
> 
> Dear Khloe ... DO NOT wear blue pants with blue shoes EVER ... in fact, just DO NOT WEAR blue pants EVER ... fire your stylist NOW ... Love Me



Personally, I don't think there is nothing wrong with wearing bright colored pants, just as long as they are worn  with contrasting or neutral colors. IMHO.


----------



## needloub

lovechanel920 said:


> Shantel VanSaten



Maybe she didn't need such a clunky shoe. Otherwise, I honestly love this outfit!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lovechanel920 said:


> Camilla Belle



I love this shoe more every time I see it


----------



## karwood

Christina Milian wearing Differa:


----------



## karwood

Audrina Partridge wearing Engin Spike;


----------



## lovechanel920

Jenna Dewan


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lovechanel920 said:


> Jenna Dewan



that's a lovely lavender - and I love the polish matching the dress. I wish I was this meticulous when I dressed myself


----------



## icecreamom

karwood said:


> Audrina Partridge wearing Engin Spike;


----------



## 5elle

karwood said:


> Audrina Partridge wearing Engin Spike;



I really like Audrina's style lately.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks great



karwood said:


> Christina Milian wearing Differa:


----------



## misselizabeth22

melialuvs2shop said:


> are you getting it?  i was thinking about it for my vacay next month, but it's on pre-order and won't ship until the day before my b-day...  so no dress for NC or my bday...



And you will be eating Cheesecake Factory with MOI! 

I think Khloe would've done better with a LBD, and those shoes.. 
Better than all over Blueberry. Reminds me of the bratty girl in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Nolia

karwood said:


> Audrina Partridge wearing Engin Spike;



I love this *takes notes* :okay:


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Audrina Partridge wearing Engin Spike;



WOW!!!  when did this girl go from being deathly thin to having a GINORMOUS muscle in her leg...!?!


----------



## bling*lover

lovechanel920 said:


> Jenna Dewan


 
Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> that's a lovely lavender - and I love the polish matching the dress. I wish I was this meticulous when I dressed myself



I've been seeing a lot of this matching polish and outfits lately... Is this a new trend that I'm late on again?


----------



## jancedtif

AEGIS said:


> she looks great



I agree!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I've been seeing a lot of this matching polish and outfits lately... Is this a new trend that I'm late on again?



Speaking of nail polish - you had on cute nailpolish today! I had actually meant to ask what color it was (Gawd I feel like such a stalker!! But I saw it in the picture where you're holding the Amethyste Bianca...)


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Speaking of nail polish - you had on cute nailpolish today! I had actually meant to ask what color it was (Gawd I feel like such a stalker!! But I saw it in the picture where you're holding the Amethyste Bianca...)



Hehe! 

It's the infamous Chanel Particuliere.  Loves it!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

lovechanel920 said:


> Jenna Dewan



That look is just perfect!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Audrina looks great like that!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Hehe!
> 
> It's the infamous Chanel Particuliere.  Loves it!




it was a great contrast with the shoe.

yes i am also a stalker

i love purple and gray together


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe and her BFF Malika


----------



## LavenderIce

Miranda Kerr


----------



## LavenderIce

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## KarenBorter

LavenderIce said:


> Miranda Kerr



Love this!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LavenderIce said:


> Khloe and her BFF Malika



... Not a very flattering shirt for Khloe


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LavenderIce said:


> Miranda Kerr





KarenBorter said:


> Love this!



I agree, she looks very classy. I wonder if the dress is by Vicky B, she was all over that neckline for a while  I should ask *Karwood*


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Khloe and her BFF Malika



were they performing or something?  why are they dressed identical?


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> were they performing or something?  why are they dressed identical?



I don't know.  I think they were leaving the Nicki Minaj show or the afterparty.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> were they performing or something?  why are they dressed identical?



Doesn't everyone dress just like their friends?! I remember I used to call mine the morning before school to find out what they were wearing so we could match... In fourth grade  

In my defense, it was the cool thing to do


----------



## imelda74

iloveredsoles said:


> Those are not Louboutins.


 
oh, my bad.  i saw the red sole and Im new at this so...I assumed.


----------



## imelda74

LavenderIce said:


> Khloe and her BFF Malika


 
not a flattering shirt on either.  Their belly buttons look like the Meteor Crater.


----------



## nillacobain

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I agree, she looks very classy. I wonder if the dress is by Vicky B, she was all over that neckline for a while  I should ask *Karwood*


 
Miranda's dress looks like by Roland Mouret.


----------



## LVOEnyc

LavenderIce said:


> Khloe and her BFF Malika



That's a terrible outfit for anyone, not just Khloe. Malika is beautiful but she even looks awful here


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Agree lol


----------



## karwood

nillacobain said:


> Miranda's dress looks like by Roland Mouret.



Yup She  is wearing  Roland Mouret's Galaxy dress.


----------



## karwood

Olivia Wilde wearing Altadama:


----------



## karwood

Malin Akerman wearing Louv:


----------



## karwood

Kate Walsh wearing Pigalle:


----------



## erinmiyu

karwood said:


> Kate Walsh wearing Pigalle:


ack! her pinkie toe is trying to make a break for it!


----------



## SassySarah

karwood said:


> Kate Walsh wearing Pigalle:



I have only seen her in Pigalles, never another style.


----------



## FlipDiver

erinmiyu said:


> ack! her pinkie toe is trying to make a break for it!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> it was a great contrast with the shoe.
> 
> yes i am also a stalker
> 
> i love purple and gray together



Lol that's so funn I hadn't even noticed that my nails were in the picture.


----------



## MadameElle

SassySarah said:


> I have only seen her in Pigalles, never another style.



I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## unoma

Coleen Rooney


----------



## AEGIS

1. why are they dressed alike?  are they 5?
2. why are they dressed alike and look like 2 bit whores? 




LavenderIce said:


> Khloe and her BFF Malika


----------



## Nolia

LavenderIce said:


> Khloe and her BFF Malika



Aren't those outfits a little bit... young?


----------



## mal

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... Not a very flattering shirt for Khloe


----------



## Tiffy24

LavenderIce said:


> Khloe and her BFF Malika


 
If Malika was really Khloe's BFF, she would not let her wear that shirt! It is so unflattering. This is the worse I ever saw her look.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Khloe.. that outfit is horrible!!
On the other hand, Miranda Kerr is gorgeous =) Is that a Lanvin bag she's carrying?


----------



## LVOEnyc

erinmiyu said:


> ack! her pinkie toe is trying to make a break for it!



hahahahaha


----------



## jancedtif

erinmiyu said:


> ack! her pinkie toe is trying to make a break for it!


----------



## phiphi

LavenderIce said:


> Khloe and her BFF Malika


 
there is a memo out there somewhere that being BFFs doesn't mean dressing as twinsies when you're over the age of 8. and in that awful shirt..


----------



## phiphi

erinmiyu said:


> ack! her pinkie toe is trying to make a break for it!


----------



## unoma

Beyonce
lady peep


----------



## jeshika

^ uhm. i don't understand the dots. and the christmas colors. love the shoes though.


----------



## New-New

jeshika said:


> ^ uhm. i don't understand the dots. and the christmas colors. love the shoes though.



same here. I am quite perplexed. 

But you know that outfit was expensive as hell. lol.


----------



## 5elle

unoma said:


> Beyonce
> lady peep



I love this. So chic.


----------



## Clooky001

unoma said:


> Beyonce
> lady peep



I'm not feeling the outfit but love the shoes


----------



## KarenBorter

jeshika said:


> ^ uhm. i don't understand the dots. and the christmas colors. love the shoes though.



What's going on with B's clothes lately? Seems the choices haven't been great ... the shoes, OTOH, are FABULOUS


----------



## unoma

KarenBorter said:


> What's going on with B's clothes lately? Seems the choices haven't been great ... the shoes, OTOH, are FABULOUS


 
If you dont like her clothes, then you might not like this


----------



## KarenBorter

unoma said:


> If you dont like her clothes, then you might not like this



You're correct ... too much "side boob"


----------



## jeshika

New-New said:


> same here. I am quite perplexed.
> 
> But you know that outfit was expensive as hell. lol.



HAHAHAAHA... yeah. i can put dots on a mismatched outfit too! i missed my calling as a clothing designer.


----------



## unoma

KarenBorter said:


> You're correct ... too much "side boob"


 
Boobs? How about the hair?
It need a stylist ASAP


----------



## KarenBorter

unoma said:


> Boobs? How about the hair?
> It need a stylist ASAP



I couldn't get past the side boob ... in fact I didn't even NOTICE the shoes because of that ... just horrible. 

The hair? could have been a windy day ... but no amount of wind can excuse that boob peek


----------



## New-New

jeshika said:


> HAHAHAAHA... yeah. i can put dots on a mismatched outfit too! i missed my calling as a clothing designer.



there's a fine line between just plain ugly and something being ugly in that expensive looking way. like I have a couple of versace and armani collezioni shirts that look so garish and fug but in that expensive italian way.


----------



## New-New

KarenBorter said:


> You're correct ... too much "side boob"



i've heard that side boob is the new butt cleavage.

no bueno


----------



## lovechanel920

Emma Stone in Bretelle Slingbacks


----------



## aoqtpi

^ Wow I didn't recognize her! I love that clutch!


----------



## 5elle

Emma Stone is like Rachel McAdams - they can both pull off any hair colour. Love the Fine Bretelle on her!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

unoma said:


> Beyonce
> lady peep



I actually really like it... I think she looks great. Better than in the last few photos I've seen here, at least


----------



## erinmiyu

those fine bretelles look amazing with that dress!


----------



## jancedtif

unoma said:


> Beyonce
> lady peep



Who the hell is Bey's stylist?  Does she even have one?  The style is dress looks great on her, but the color and those horrible dots?  Thank God the LPs look good on her.


----------



## jancedtif

lovechanel920 said:


> Emma Stone in Bretelle Slingbacks



Don't know her, but she looks very put together!


----------



## babysweetums

unoma said:


> If you dont like her clothes, then you might not like this



i love this outfit....like drop dead love  shows that we are all different and its impossible to please everyone


----------



## AEGIS

i really need beyonce to invest in some deep conditioner


----------



## nillacobain

unoma said:


> Beyonce
> lady peep


 

I like this outfit minus the bag.


----------



## unoma

nillacobain said:


> I like this outfit minus the bag.


 
dont like her makeup at all
she looks like a granny

But i love Jay-Z


----------



## lovechanel920

Shantel VanSanten


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

lovechanel920 said:


> Shantel VanSanten



she look stunning!!  
What color is this? pale pink?


----------



## nillacobain

CRISPEDROSA said:


> she look stunning!!
> What color is this? pale pink?


 
Looks like she's wearing pink python Altis.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nillacobain said:


> Looks like she's wearing pink python Altis.



Thanks! Those are lovely!


----------



## nyjaesmith

AEGIS said:


> i really need beyonce to invest in some deep conditioner



For a lacefront?


----------



## Clooky001

lovechanel920 said:


> Shantel VanSanten



OMG!!!! Stunning, I want these - does anyone know who stocked them?


----------



## imskyhigh

she looks flawless... though i have NO idea who she is!


----------



## sakura

Clooky001 said:


> OMG!!!! Stunning, I want these - does anyone know who stocked them?



They were a Madison boutique exclusive.


----------



## Clooky001

sakura said:


> They were a Madison boutique exclusive.



Thx


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

imskyhigh said:


> she looks flawless... though i have NO idea who she is!


 
She's on the CW show One Tree Hill


----------



## carlinha

Clooky001 said:


> OMG!!!! Stunning, I want these - does anyone know who stocked them?


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> she look stunning!!
> What color is this? pale pink?


 
i think the same color pink python also came in the bianca, and those were a miami exclusive... those were more recent, from last season perhaps?  maybe they still have a few pairs left


----------



## Clooky001

carlinha said:


> i think the same color pink python also came in the bianca, and those were a miami exclusive... those were more recent, from last season perhaps?  maybe they still have a few pairs left



Ooo.. Thx C, I'll be emailing them straight away


----------



## imskyhigh

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> She's on the CW show One Tree Hill


 
Ah! thanks  That show has cycled in so many actors that i can't keep up!


----------



## carlinha

Clooky001 said:


> Ooo.. Thx C, I'll be emailing them straight away


 
here, i found a photo, the lighting kinda sucks making it look yellower.


----------



## Clooky001

carlinha said:


> here, i found a photo, the lighting kinda sucks making it look yellower.



Thx for the pic.  I think it still looks lovely thou.  Fingers crossed they still have some


----------



## AEGIS

nyjaesmith said:


> For a lacefront?




lol it's still human hair just like extensions.


----------



## AEGIS

i need to get it together so i can wear an outfit like this




lovechanel920 said:


> Shantel VanSanten


----------



## nyjaesmith

Bey


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beyonce


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce



... love the jacket & color. It must suck having to be photographed anywhere you go. What if you're having a bad day and your roots are showing?


----------



## Clooky001

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce



I love this look, chilled cas, cool..


----------



## clothingguru

lovechanel920 said:


> Shantel VanSanten


Her and the ensemble is stunning!


----------



## New-New

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... love the jacket & color. It must suck having to be photographed anywhere you go. What if you're having a bad day and your roots are showing?


 yep. i feel you. you can't have an off day. no quick runs by quik-trip in sweats and uggs with your rollers in your head.


----------



## AEGIS

jay-z is reallly tall huh?


----------



## candyapples88

I get confused as to why Beyonce always wears John Lennon sunglasses  With her pretty face, she can wear such chic ones.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> jay-z is reallly tall huh?



.... He's definitely tall but his shoes' soles are like 1.5 inches thick so that adds to it. Their difference is like the difference between my hubby and me when I wear Daffs - I'd guess he's maybe 6'2 and around 6'3' or 6'4 with those sneakers? I think they're a cute couple.


----------



## AEGIS

candyapples88 said:


> I get confused as to why Beyonce always wears John Lennon sunglasses  With her pretty face, she can wear such chic ones.




i dont think she's actually a stylish woman


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> i dont think she's actually a stylish woman



For the most part I think she is, but when she misses...boy does she miss :doggie: (I know the dog has nothing to do with what I said in my post. I just wanted to use it...hehe)


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... He's definitely tall but his shoes' soles are like 1.5 inches thick so that adds to it. Their difference is like the difference between my hubby and me when I wear Daffs - I'd guess he's maybe 6'2 and around 6'3' or 6'4 with those sneakers? I think they're a cute couple.



isnt beyonce supposed to be 5'6/5'7 though? are you that tall? that's always been my dream height 

i could just look up this mans height lol

i put on my lady peeps and im the same height as my dh. he's like 5'10.  i love looking him in the eye he tells me to stop perpetuating a fraud


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> isnt beyonce supposed to be 5'6/5'7 though? are you that tall? that's always been my dream height
> 
> i could just look up this mans height lol
> 
> i put on my lady peeps and im the same height as my dh. he's like 5'10.  i love looking him in the eye he tells me to *stop perpetuating a fraud*



I love that line - it's hilarious 

Googled it and the consensus seems to be 6'2" - go me and my guessing 

I'm between 5'6" and 5'7" and DH is 6'3". It's nice almost being eye-to-eye for a change but he's already asked me if there are heels that will make me taller than him to not buy them


----------



## AEGIS

candyapples88 said:


> For the most part I think she is, but when she misses...boy does she miss :doggie: (I know the dog has nothing to do with what I said in my post. I just wanted to use it...hehe)




lol at the doggie. uhm....the dog is everyone trying to catch up to beyonce?





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love that line - it's hilarious
> 
> Googled it and the consensus seems to be 6'2" - go me and my guessing
> 
> I'm between 5'6" and 5'7" and DH is 6'3". It's nice almost being  eye-to-eye for a change but he's already asked me if there are heels  that will make me taller than him to not buy them




lol @ don't buy them. men are so silly sometimes


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> here, i found a photo, the lighting kinda sucks making it look yellower.



Thanks Carlinha, it isa SO right? I would like order a pair like this.


----------



## nunumgl

karwood said:


> Kate Walsh wearing Pigalle:



I love her chic dresses on private practice, but everytime my DBF catches the show with me, he always gives me a sideways glance and goes "why does she always wear really high geeks, when she can't walk in them?" Z
I think IRS hilarious when he says it, because he us sook metro lol


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love that line - it's hilarious
> 
> Googled it and the consensus seems to be 6'2" - go me and my guessing
> 
> I'm between 5'6" and 5'7" and DH is 6'3". It's nice almost being eye-to-eye for a change but he's already asked me if there are heels that will make me taller than him to not buy them



Oh I wish I had the problem of being told not to buy high heels, my hubby is 6.4 & I'm 5ft 5.1 on a good day!! :lolots: we look great together heheh... 

I live in my dafs!  
X


----------



## karwood

Emma Stone wearing Fine Bretelle for a Glamour May 2011 issue:


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> Emma Stone wearing Fine Bretelle for a Glamour May 2011 issue:



I love these, think their super cute


----------



## karwood

Emma Stone wearing Banana woodstock:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nunumgl said:


> I love her chic dresses on private practice, but everytime my DBF catches the show with me, he always gives me a sideways glance and goes "why does she always wear really high geeks, when she can't walk in them?" Z
> I think IRS hilarious when he says it, because he us sook metro lol



...having fun with that autocorrect?


----------



## mmmoussighi

AEGIS said:


> isnt beyonce supposed to be 5'6/5'7 though? are you that tall? that's always been my dream height
> 
> i could just look up this mans height lol
> 
> i put on my lady peeps and im the same height as my dh. he's like 5'10.  i love looking him in the eye he tells me to stop perpetuating a fraud


 
OMG!  I almost died when I read "Perpetuating a fraud!!!"  

Sounds like something my husband would say when I'm in heels.


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...having fun with that autocorrect?


----------



## skislope15

Oprah has on black and white gressimos on today...i feel honoured to own the same shoes as her


----------



## girlyevil

i love emma'shoes in the photoshoot, not so into the style she wore with that (gorgeous) lv dress.


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love that line - it's hilarious
> 
> Googled it and the consensus seems to be 6'2" - go me and my guessing
> 
> I'm between 5'6" and 5'7" and DH is 6'3". It's nice almost being eye-to-eye for a change but he's already asked me *if there are heels that will make me taller than him to not buy them*



haha, my dbf tells me the same thing. I think he's getting worried now that I keep eyeing the 160s.


----------



## xoxoCat

^ *sigh*. I wish I was tall enough so I could have that same worry. 

Cat.


----------



## jeshika

xoxoCat said:


> ^ *sigh*. I wish I was tall enough so I could have that same worry.
> 
> Cat.



hahahaha... i am not tall enough but i still have to worry cos dBF is uhm. vertically challenged.


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...having fun with that autocorrect?


 
:lolots:  This happens to me all the time!


----------



## Dessye

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce


 
Is it just me, or has she dropped some weight.  Regardless, she looks great!  Not a fan of the red/green dress from the other page but it is really flattering on her fantastic figure..


----------



## imelda74

Tiffy24 said:


> If Malika was really Khloe's BFF, she would not let her wear that shirt! It is so unflattering. This is the worse I ever saw her look.


 
Interestingly enough, Khloe posted about that on FB. She said Malika "made" her wear that.


----------



## imelda74

unoma said:


> If you dont like her clothes, then you might not like this


 
Impending wardrobe malfunction....

and how about some conditioner B?


----------



## shopjill

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love that line - it's hilarious
> 
> Googled it and the consensus seems to be 6'2" - go me and my guessing
> 
> I'm between 5'6" and 5'7" and DH is 6'3". It's nice almost being eye-to-eye for a change but he's already asked me if there are heels that will make me taller than him to not buy them



lol that sounds like what my dbf would say he hates when my heels make me almost the same height as him


----------



## araisin

jenaywins said:


>


 
Sorry to go back so far, but I was telling a friend about these Khloe closet shots and she said, a lot of times, for shots like these, they have "people" bring in more fancy stuff to stage it up a bit. Is it possible that *all* of these shoes aren't actually Khloe's? It did get me thinking...


----------



## jenayb

araisin said:


> Sorry to go back so far, but I was telling a friend about these Khloe closet shots and she said, a lot of times, for shots like these, they have "people" bring in more fancy stuff to stage it up a bit. Is it possible that *all* of these shoes aren't actually Khloe's? It did get me thinking...



Anything is possible, and it certainly wouldn't shock me if her collection were exaggerated for a photo shoot, but I personally have seen her wear *many* of the styles in the two photos.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Christina Aguilera on Ellen in pomice Maggie


----------



## nunumgl

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...having fun with that autocorrect?


   I wrote it from my Iphone and it just loves correcting me, I meant  *I love her chic dresses on private practice, but everytime my DBF catches the show with me, he always gives me a sideways glance and goes "Why does she always wear really high heels, when she can't walk in them?" 
I think it's hilarious when he says it, he is so metro lol !!!*


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Is it just me, or has she dropped some weight.  Regardless, she looks great!  Not a fan of the red/green dress from the other page but it is really flattering on her fantastic figure..



no she has.  whenever she is in album mode she is thinner.  you can tell when she is not bc she's heavier and that's when all the preggers rumors start


----------



## KlassicKouture

What's the name of the style Bey's wearing in this "Move Your Body" video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYP4MgxDV2U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mishybelle

mmmoussighi said:


> OMG! I almost died when I read "Perpetuating a fraud!!!"
> 
> Sounds like something my husband would say when I'm in heels.


 

LOL!! Guilty here too. Also sounds like something DBF would say when I wear a push up bra


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

KlassicKouture said:


> What's the name of the style Bey's wearing in this "Move Your Body" video?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYP4MgxDV2U&feature=player_embedded


 
Popi


----------



## surlygirl

loving that video! i love that she can dance in her high heels! my friends are always amazed that i can dance in my loubies.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *naked*! 

Isn't she adorable in that video, *surly*? Dancing in CLs is the best kind of dancing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Halle Berry


----------



## LavenderIce

Shoe triplets

Vanessa Minillo






Rachel Leigh Cook






Sophia Bush


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad


----------



## LavenderIce

Coco


----------



## LavenderIce

Hope Dworaczyk


----------



## LavenderIce

Pia Toscano


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Hudson


----------



## LavenderIce

Marissa Miller


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden Panetierre


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon in Paris


----------



## jenayb

^^ I'm sorry but is that a RED DAF in the window I see!?!?!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I'm sorry but is that a RED DAF in the window I see!?!?!


oo..I originally thought they're red Rolando..but now that you mention it they could be Daff.. 
I see something that looks like Luxura also, didn't know they came in red?


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> oo..I originally thought they're red Rolando..but now that you mention it they could be Daff..
> I see something that looks like Luxura also, didn't know they came in red?



I can't tell. 

Yep, the Lux came in UV and Red. BG.com has both, just saying.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> I can't tell.
> 
> Yep, the Lux came in UV and Red. BG.com has both, just saying.



tempting..but I really shouldn't..I wasn't supposed to get anything till Fall and I just got the Pigalle Plato few days ago..no more!!
btw, did your transaction go through on PJ site last time?


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> tempting..but I really shouldn't..I wasn't supposed to get anything till Fall and I just got the Pigalle Plato few days ago..no more!!
> btw, did your transaction go through on PJ site last time?



You know, I figured out what the issue was........ but took it as a sign not to buy them. I'm weird and superstitious like that.


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> You know, I figured out what the issue was........ but took it as a sign not to buy them. I'm weird and superstitious like that.


aww..which pair did you intend to buy?


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> aww..which pair did you intend to buy?



Nude Pigalle Plato


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> Nude Pigalle Plato


oh..It took me a while to decide if I should get them or not as well..Comfortability for one was a major issue. I initially called JJR and a few other European boutiques early last month to see if they had my size, they only had 140..so I gave up..then suddenly when they showed up on NAP and PJ in 120s I made up my mind..I'm glad I found them and they're my very first nude CLs.


----------



## jenayb

pixiesparkle said:


> oh..It took me a while to decide if I should get them or not as well..Comfortability for one was a major issue. I initially called JJR and a few other European boutiques early last month to see if they had my size, they only had 140..so I gave up..then suddenly when they showed up on NAP and PJ in 120s I made up my mind..I'm glad I found them and they're my very first nude CLs.



Congrats hon!


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Halle Berry



Whoaaaa!  Hold up!  What's the name of Halle's CLs?  TIA!


----------



## skislope15

imelda74 said:


> Impending wardrobe malfunction....
> 
> and how about some conditioner B?





LavenderIce said:


> Marissa Miller



Anyone know the name of these?


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I'm sorry but is that a RED DAF in the window I see!?!?!



could be the bianca also


----------



## pixiesparkle

Christie Brinkley on The View - Black Mago  I couldn't find pics on the net so I took some using my Iphone


----------



## maggiesze1

jancedtif said:


> Whoaaaa!  Hold up!  What's the name of Halle's CLs?  TIA!



I think they are the Leopard Print Carino Plato.


----------



## nunumgl

girlfrommoscow said:


> i just saw a preview of  a new show The Voice and Christina Aguilera is wearing Lady Clous..i think, i noticed the studs and the red soles)))



So funny, I watched the show JUST because in the previews I saw she was wearing Red Lady Clou. I actually like the show a bit! She was also wearing a CL when she went on Jay Leno recently. I think she is CL obsessed


----------



## carlinha

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks Carlinha, it isa SO right? I would like order a pair like this.



no this was actually exclusive to the miami boutique (the bianca).  the alti was sold at madison.


----------



## 9distelle

Kate Hudson


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> no this was actually exclusive to the miami boutique (the bianca).  the alti was sold at madison.



thanks *Carlinha *


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Panetierre



love her look!! she looks like a princess


----------



## LavenderIce

jancedtif said:


> Whoaaaa!  Hold up!  What's the name of Halle's CLs?  TIA!





maggiesze1 said:


> I think they are the Leopard Print Carino Plato.



Yes, sweet *Jan*, *maggiesze1* is correct, they are the Carino Plato in leopard.  Halle is Candy's shoe twin.


----------



## LavenderIce

skislope15 said:


> Anyone know the name of these?



The pair Marissa Miller is wearing?  Brandaplato.


----------



## Stephanie***

9distelle said:


> Kate Hudson



Love her shoes. Congrats to the engagement!


----------



## karwood

I just read that Victoria Beckham will be wearing a pair of custom made Louboutins for the royal wedding. I can't wait to see what they look like.


----------



## Clooky001

Sorry no it's a V old pic but what colour are her MMs , they look to dark for the taupe ones or not? 
Kim K


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Clooky001 said:


> Sorry no it's a V old pic but what colour are her MMs , they look to dark for the taupe ones or not?
> Kim K



nope they are the taupe ones  Maybe the lighting was weird when they took the photos???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

VeryStylishGirl said:


> nope they are the taupe ones  Maybe the lighting was weird when they took the photos???


 
I think these are the ones that are 2 tone w/ the cobra heel.


----------



## Clooky001

VeryStylishGirl said:


> nope they are the taupe ones  Maybe the lighting was weird when they took the photos???





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think these are the ones that are 2 tone w/ the cobra heel.



Thx stylish, naked  
I love this colour.  The taupe ones look more of a sandy colour than taupe.. Does anyone know who stocked this colour?


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think these are the ones that are 2 tone w/ the cobra heel.



These? If yes, it is the taupe and python. This pic was taken at the Madison Ave boutique on the day they arrived, Dec.10,  2010


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Clooky001 said:


> Thx stylish, naked
> I love this colour. The taupe ones look more of a sandy colour than taupe.. Does anyone know who stocked this colour?


 
I want to say one of the NY boutiques but I'm not 100% sure on it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> These? If yes, it is the taupe and python. This pic was taken at the Madison Ave boutique on the day they arrived, Dec.10, 2010


 
Yes! These are the ones I was thinking of.


----------



## Clooky001

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I want to say one of the NY boutiques but I'm not 100% sure on it.



Thx.. I'll look into it


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> These? If yes, it is the taupe and python. This pic was taken at the Madison Ave boutique on the day they arrived, Dec.10,  2010



Thx karwood  
These are my UHG shoe... I'm in love. I reckon I'll be 60 by the time I get these bad boys! :lolots:


----------



## Dessye

Clooky001 said:


> Thx karwood
> These are my UHG shoe... I'm in love. I reckon I'll be 60 by the time I get these bad boys! :lolots:


 
Nah, ...59


----------



## Clooky001

Dessye said:


> Nah, ...59



:lolots: :lolots:


----------



## pquiles

Dessye said:


> Nah, ...59


 

Dessye you're funny.


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherspoon wearing Armadillo's


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

i really like the way she dresses. she never looks like she's trying too hard  i think this fall topknots are going to be my look.



LavenderIce said:


> Lauren Conrad


----------



## FlipDiver

pixiesparkle said:


> Christie Brinkley on The View - Black Mago  I couldn't find pics on the net so I took some using my Iphone



The Magos look great on her!  I was hesitant about them at first b/c the beige part is lighter than my skin tone (camel is my nude) so I thought it would clash, but it looks great even paired with black hose.  Love them!


----------



## clothingguru

Love the banana's on kate!


----------



## po0hping

No pics, but Victoria Beckham looks like she's wearing Daffodiles at the Royal Wedding.  She looks absolutely fabulous.


----------



## maggiesze1

^ Here's the pic someone posted over in the Royal Wedding thread:


----------



## Anton

from the back


----------



## po0hping

^Thanks! This is the best picture showing off the color of the dress.  I was having an argument with my mom, she thought it was black, I think it's navy.  I also go a glimpse of her elusive bump.  Only she can pull the Dafs off at a wedding.  I keep reading that the Dafs were custom, I can't tell if they are her black ones or if they match her dress.

EDIT: In Anton's pic they look black.


----------



## skislope15

They did say she had custom loubies on


----------



## po0hping

The Dafs look like they are made from a different material then the ones I've seen on the forum.


----------



## skislope15

Have they said anything about kates shoes yet?


----------



## unoma

skislope15 said:


> They did say she had custom loubies on


 

Victoria wore a pair of specially customised Christian Louboutin heels


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^i haven't been able to find anything on Kate's shoes. It's a possibility they are Alexander McQueen's as the house did all the royal dresses for MofH and flower girls.

sorry for the fuzzy pic, but here is a closer shot of Victoria Beckham's shoes:





I think they look like Satin Daffs, in black


----------



## Clooky001

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^i haven't been able to find anything on Kate's shoes. It's a possibility they are Alexander McQueen's as the house did all the royal dresses for MofH and flower girls.
> 
> sorry for the fuzzy pic, but here is a closer shot of Victoria Beckham's shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like Satin Daffs, in black



Their not custom if so, satin dafs are sold in mount Str


----------



## Clooky001

Also heard that the majority of the party were wearing Jimmy Choo!


----------



## chloe speaks

Clooky001 said:


> Their not custom if so, satin dafs are sold in mount Str


 
I am not sooo familiar with the Daff , but what *IS* custom about them? The shape to me has a slightly lower cut vamp. What does everyone think?


----------



## Clooky001

chloe speaks said:


> I am not sooo familiar with the Daff , but what *IS* custom about them? The shape to me has a slightly lower cut vamp. What does everyone think?



I personally don't think they look any different from the normal dafs but i can't really see to well to say 100%


----------



## 5elle

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^i haven't been able to find anything on Kate's shoes. It's a possibility they are Alexander McQueen's as the house did all the royal dresses for MofH and flower girls.
> 
> sorry for the fuzzy pic, but here is a closer shot of Victoria Beckham's shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like Satin Daffs, in black



Kate's shoes are indeed Alexander McQueen - they're satin.


----------



## unoma

5elle said:


> Kate's shoes are indeed Alexander McQueen - they're satin.


 

The matching wedding shoes were also hand-made by the team at Alexander McQueen and are made of ivory duchesse satin with lace hand-embroidered.


----------



## bling*lover

VB looked AMAZING at the wedding, and there are no other words for it!!


----------



## Anton

uummm wow, nearly 7 months pregnant and no swollen feet! this lady is a machine!


----------



## unoma

Rose Byrne and Kate Hudson


----------



## misselizabeth22

bling*lover said:


> VB looked AMAZING at the wedding, and there are no other words for it!!



I totally agree!


----------



## KarenBorter

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^i haven't been able to find anything on Kate's shoes. It's a possibility they are Alexander McQueen's as the house did all the royal dresses for MofH and flower girls.
> 
> sorry for the fuzzy pic, but here is a closer shot of Victoria Beckham's shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like Satin Daffs, in black



Ooof heel gap. Custom made should have fit better IMO but maybe it's just the angle. Wonder what they were made of and I suppose they matched the color of the dress?


----------



## Cityfashionista

Anton said:


> View attachment 1392890
> 
> 
> uummm wow, nearly 7 months pregnant and no swollen feet! this lady is a machine!



OMG they're both so beautiful!


----------



## BijouBleu

She always has a heel gap, she has bunions for days. Instead of getting foot surgery, she sizes up to compensate?


----------



## Cityfashionista

unoma said:


> Rose Byrne and Kate Hudson



It's been awhile. How have you been?


----------



## Cityfashionista

BijouBleu said:


> She always has a heel gap, she has bunions for days. Instead of getting foot surgery, she sizes up to compensate?



Really? I didn't know this. So I guess she's only 99.9% perfection.


----------



## KarenBorter

BijouBleu said:


> She always has a heel gap, she has bunions for days. Instead of getting foot surgery, she sizes up to compensate?



That makes sense ... she probably has padding then to prevent slippage. Loved her outfit today though I didn't catch the wedding (i recorded from 1am pst to 7am pst) but will on Mothers Day with my mom, I did see some of it on the morning news.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I like Vic's outfit but she looks like she's going to a funeral rather than a wedding IMO - although I may think so because "in the old country" we were told not to wear black to weddings


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I like Vic's outfit but she looks like she's going to a funeral rather than a wedding IMO - although I may think so because "in the old country" we were told not to wear black to weddings



I agree it doesn't quite look like a wedding outfit but she's so gorgeous she can wear anything IMO.


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I like Vic's outfit but she looks like she's going to a funeral rather than a wedding IMO - although I may think so because "in the old country" we were told not to wear black to weddings



It was a dark navy ... but it does look black


----------



## NANI1972

Cityfashionista said:


> Really? I didn't know this. So I guess she's only 99.9% perfection.


 
Here the proof. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ia-Beckham-high-heels-holding-18-500-bag.html

Oooh, I feel the pain just looking at her bunnys! OUCH!


----------



## needloub

^^There should be a warning with that pic LOL!  I just lost my appetite!


----------



## KarenBorter

NANI1972 said:


> Here the proof. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ia-Beckham-high-heels-holding-18-500-bag.html
> 
> Oooh, I feel the pain just looking at her bunnys! OUCH!



This is what heels will do eventually, to *SOME PEOPLE *over time if worn daily. Yikes it's a wonder she can walk in heels at all ... that looks painful


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> I agree it doesn't quite look like a wedding outfit but she's so gorgeous she can wear anything IMO.





KarenBorter said:


> It was a dark navy ... but it does look black



Again, I really, really like it -- I wish I could wear a hat like that 

I have a friend who's a well known designer of hats and I love her designs but I can't imagine myself in them.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> Here the proof. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ia-Beckham-high-heels-holding-18-500-bag.html
> 
> Oooh, I feel the pain just looking at her bunnys! OUCH!





needloub said:


> ^^There should be a warning with that pic LOL!  I just lost my appetite!





KarenBorter said:


> This is what heels will do eventually, to *SOME PEOPLE *over time if worn daily. Yikes it's a wonder she can walk in heels at all ... that looks painful



 My mother-in-law scares me by telling me I'll get collapsed arches one day. And now this?!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My mother-in-law scares me by telling me I'll get collapsed arches one day. And now this?!



Well that depends on how long you wear them for ... I mean, I have worn heels all my life and, at 47, I still have a super high arch. I don't wear them every day though, that's for sure. I think it depends on your bones and how strong they are (just my opinion) and would think that more malleable bones would tend to fall or distort like that. 

I can't get that picture out of my head now. LOL


----------



## BijouBleu

Here's my rationale.............it can all be surgically repaired (a friend of mine actually just had the collapsing arch issue fixed, she her CL are still having a flaming love affair post surgery ). I've also worn heels since I was 9, no collapsed arches here.



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My mother-in-law scares me by telling me I'll get collapsed arches one day. And now this?!


----------



## Cityfashionista

NANI1972 said:


> Here the proof. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ia-Beckham-high-heels-holding-18-500-bag.html
> 
> Oooh, I feel the pain just looking at her bunnys! OUCH!



Wow!  that looks painful!


----------



## Cityfashionista

BijouBleu said:


> Here's my rationale.............it can all be surgically repaired (a friend of mine actually just had the collapsing arch issue fixed, she her CL are still having a flaming love affair post surgery ). I've also worn heels since I was 9, no collapsed arches here.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> My mother-in-law scares me by telling me I'll get collapsed arches one day. And now this?!



You ladies have me in fear.


----------



## karwood

maggiesze1 said:


> ^ Here's the pic someone posted over in the Royal Wedding thread:



I have to say I was a bit disappointed when I saw Victoria Beckham was wearing her black nappa Daff. When I read her CL would be custom made, I was expecting to see a one of a kind pair of CLs. Besides the shoes, she still does look very lovely. BTW, the dress she is wearing is navy not black.


----------



## karwood

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Again, *I really, really like it -- I wish I could wear a hat like that *
> 
> I have a friend who's a well known designer of hats and I love her designs but I can't imagine myself in them.



The Kentucky Derby is next Saturday


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> The Kentucky Derby is next Saturday









... I'm ready


----------



## karwood

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm ready


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Clooky001 said:


> Thx stylish, naked
> I love this colour.  The taupe ones look more of a sandy colour than taupe.. Does anyone know who stocked this colour?



Oppsies...:shame: thanks for the catch  I had been stalking a pair of taupe CLs for so long I've got taupe on the brain


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> I have to say I was a bit disappointed when I saw Victoria Beckham was wearing her black nappa Daff. When I read her CL would be custom made, I was expecting to see a one of a kind pair of CLs. Besides the shoes, she still does look very lovely. BTW, the dress she is wearing is navy not black.



It looks like her CL were customized after all. A friend just told me she was wearing navy blue nappa Daffodile, not black nappa.


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> It looks like her CL were customized after all. A friend just told me she was wearing navy blue nappa Daffodile, not black nappa.



Yanno? She probably could have worn the black nappa with that outfit and no one would have known but knowing VB she had the suit delivered to Msr. Louboutin to exact color match.


----------



## karwood

Rihanna wearing Pigalles:


----------



## CMP86

VB looks stunning! Not everyone swells during pregnancy. I'm 41 and a half weeks and I haven't had any swelling in my feet at all.


----------



## NANI1972

WOW! Rihanna looks so pretty! I can't believe I am actually liking what she is wearing! The dress is gorgy. Oh Ri Ri, it's a proud moment!


----------



## candyapples88

Ri sure does love her nude piggies!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I love Rhi's dresss!! and her hair for once is not messy  the perfect outfit!


----------



## KarenBorter

pixiesparkle said:


> I love Rhi's dresss!! and her hair for once is not messy  the perfect outfit!



I agree *pixiesparkle *this is the first outfit in many lately that I really liked and liked her hair like this a lot!


----------



## Hipployta

LavenderIce said:


> Khloe and her BFF Malika



People are still wearing that American Apparel bodysuit? That thing has been in so many photo shoots and magazine covers in the last year I thought it was done to death by now


----------



## Anton

from the royal wedding, Crown Princess Marie-Chantal wearing a Chanel Couture outfit, Philip Treacy hat and Christian Louboutin shoes. (dont know which style)


----------



## BellaShoes

I thought Victoria Beckham looked stunning at the Wedding... I was a little disappointed to find the specially made CL's were simply Navy Nappa Daffs....


----------



## hazeltt

^ I think she dressed appropriately for the event. I think she was really conservative with the Daffs pushing the envelope a bit.


----------



## KarenBorter

Anton said:


> View attachment 1393686
> View attachment 1393687
> 
> from the royal wedding, Crown Princess Marie-Chantal wearing a Chanel Couture outfit, Philip Treacy hat and Christian Louboutin shoes. (dont know which style)



Gorgeous. My mom asked me to DVR the event so she could re watch it with me on Mother's day. I am looking forward to watching the entrance of the guests ... will be looking at feet as well as fashion.


----------



## nyjaesmith

J.Lo


----------



## cl-pig

Pamela Anderson attended the Horse-drawn Carriage Industry protest on the streets of Manhattan


----------



## clothingguru

VB is AMAZING and David....is .... scrumptious!


----------



## belledejour

I have to disagree.  There were some spectacularly dressed guests, but she was not one of them.  Her "dress" looks like a basic rain poncho... and an ugly one at that.  No shape to it whatsoever.  And the heels (7 inch platforms... higher than the stock versions from what I've been told) are totally inappropriate for a wedding in a church IMHO and should only be worn for clubbing.



bling*lover said:


> VB looked AMAZING at the wedding, and there are no other words for it!!


----------



## jeNYC

^ i thought her dress was boring but i don't put a limit on how high my shoes should be when i attend a wedding (even in the church for a ceremony)...2 inches or 6 inches, whatever looks good.


----------



## FlipDiver

belledejour said:


> I have to disagree.  There were some spectacularly dressed guests, but she was not one of them.  Her "dress" looks like a basic rain poncho... and an ugly one at that.  No shape to it whatsoever.  And the heels (7 inch platforms... higher than the stock versions from what I've been told) are totally inappropriate for a wedding in a church IMHO and should only be worn for clubbing.



It's probably harder for VB to dress bc she seems like the type of preggo lady who tries to hide her belly in a big sack dress rather than a cute maternity dress that accentuates her baby bump.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I didn't think the dress was bad. The fact that everyone was supposed to cover their arms and she did not is a bit of a no-no in my opinion.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

.... wait, why was everyone supposed to cover their arms? Because they were in the presence of the queen () or because it was a church? 

And I also don't think it's inappropriate to wear Daffs to a church - but maybe it's because I own Daffs and wore them to a church wedding


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... wait, why was everyone supposed to cover their arms? Because they were in the presence of the queen () or because it was a church?
> 
> And I also don't think it's inappropriate to wear Daffs to a church - but maybe it's because I own Daffs and wore them to a church wedding


I think it's a bit of the royal rule as well as the church..I remember the commentators for BBC saying before the wedding started that guests are expected to follow a certain dress code like no short skirts, not revealing and wearing a hat/fascinator (like most did) as well as wearing heels that aren't too high..The point is it doesn't matter what one would consider appropriate, it's what the Royal family and the church considers appropriate for such occasion.
I personally think VB's outfit was ok (I would be lying if I say I didn't expect more from her, but she's pregger so..) but the Daffs were a tad too much for the occasion..She probably should've opted for a pair of Jimmy Choo (he sure would've won the popular shoe designer award at the wedding if there was one) or something with a more classic design and shorter heels


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Maybe she's a conscientious objector to the whole royalty/nobility thing?  I sure don't see the point of treating "them" differently just because of their last name but that's completely off topic. I thought she looked nice and quite elegant for someone that pregnant and I love Daffs


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Maybe she's a conscientious objector to the whole royalty/nobility thing?  I sure don't see the point of treating "them" differently just because of their last name but that's completely off topic. I thought she looked nice and quite elegant for someone that pregnant and I love Daffs


I totally agree that they shouldn't receive any special treatments because they're "royalty"..they were born into a luxurious life, much more fortunate than most of us and certainly haven't done much to earn the respect that they automatically get..However, since the royal family has been around for many many years, they have traditions to uphold and as such, I think a guest invited to the royal wedding should respect that..not that VB did anything wrong, noone seemed to be offended by her footwear choice so it's all good~

On a side note, I spotted another pair of red sole at the wedding besides VB's..well not exactly at the wedding, but one of the staffs who were ushering the bridesmaids into the car with Pippa outside the Goring Hotel wore a pair of CLs..I only saw the sole, didn't have a clear look at the style Did anyone notice that?


----------



## unoma

Christina Aguilera in MBP


----------



## unoma

Lala Vazquez Anthony


----------



## unoma

Victoria Beckham


----------



## 9distelle

Katy Perry


----------



## isparkle

Great shoes on Katy Perry! Thos are the exact ones I want. Those are Lady Peep right?


----------



## belledejour

It is customary to cover ones arms in church, especially at certain occasions such as a wedding.  I personally wouldn't use her being pregnant as an excuse for her outfit. Pregnant women are beautiful and still have lots of choices in what to wear.  A rain tarp and stripper heels would not be my first choice in a church.  Add to her outfit that ridiculous hat that was attached to the side of her head and I think she was one of the worst dressed there.  IMHO someone like Mrs. Rowan Atkinson looked incredible, class and style AND appropriate as did Sophie Winkleman.   



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> .... wait, why was everyone supposed to cover their arms? Because they were in the presence of the queen () or because it was a church?
> 
> And I also don't think it's inappropriate to wear Daffs to a church - but maybe it's because I own Daffs and wore them to a church wedding


----------



## CelticLuv

FlipDiver said:


> It's probably harder for VB to dress bc she seems like the type of preggo lady who tries to hide her belly in a big sack dress rather than a cute maternity dress that accentuates her baby bump.



ITA!
VB looked beautiful, no doubt, but I am honestly not loving that dress (no shape to it whatsoever and not flattering). as you said Flip, it literally looks like a sack, an expensive well-made sack dress at that


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

unoma said:


> Victoria Beckham



Love Dafs !!!


----------



## 5elle

Count me in on the side that thought VB was dressed completely inappropriately for the Royal wedding and to be honest, slightly uncouth. Also a prime example of being fashion forward yet not looking terribly nice. 

On the other hand seeing her out and about in her beige Dafs she looks absolutely lovely. Context is everything.


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> It looks like her CL were customized after all. A friend just told me she was wearing navy blue nappa Daffodile, not black nappa.



This is official, she was wearing navy blue CROCODILE Daffodile  BTW, I think her outfit was understated and elegant. She obviously did not want show off her baby bump, especially at very a highly-publicized event.


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Hudson wearing Zipito:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> This is official, she was wearing navy blue CROCODILE Daffodile  BTW, I think her outfit was understated and elegant. She obviously did not want show off the baby off, especially at very highly-publicized event.


 


Go big or go home!! 

I still am of the opinion that she looked fabulous.


----------



## LVoepink

VB looked amazing!


----------



## HermesLuv

I agree, I think VB looked gorgeous!


----------



## inspiredgem

I agree that VB looked stunning BUT does the woman ever smile?  Seriously, if I was married to David Beckham you couldn't wipe the smirk off my face.


----------



## surlygirl

karwood said:


> Jennifer Hudson wearing Zipito:



Love this dress! Any idea on who makes it?!



jenaywins said:


> Go big or go home!!
> 
> I still am of the opinion that she looked fabulous.



I agree. I thought she looked great, but I am a huge fan of tiny hats!


----------



## needloub

VB looked elegant IMO!  Simple elegance to be honest!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> This is official, she was wearing navy blue CROCODILE Daffodile  BTW, I think her outfit was understated and elegant. She obviously did not want show off her baby bump, especially at very a highly-publicized event.


 

I agree. She looked fab.


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> Love this dress! Any idea on who makes it?!



She is wearing a Victoria Beckham dress, part of the 2011 spring collection. It is the sleeveless obi seamed-fitted dress in blush jersey:

http://www.victoriabeckham.com/dresses/sleeveless-obi-seamed-fitted-749.html


----------



## mal

inspiredgem said:


> I agree that VB looked stunning BUT does the woman ever smile? Seriously, if I was married to David Beckham you couldn't wipe the smirk off my face.


----------



## babysweetums

unoma said:


> Victoria Beckham



grrrr i hate her!!! how can she still be wearing leather skinny pants at 7months preg???? they have to have a customised elastic waistband.....im 6.5months and havnt even looked at my skinny jeans in like 6 weeks  and to add my 2 cents to her wedding outfit i think she looked amazing and completly appropriate...shes only human and no doubt if she wore something tighter every curve and bump on her body would be blown up under a microscope and gossiped about and anaylyzed by every website on the web...which is something no pregnant woman wants to endure lol!!! give her a break


----------



## misselizabeth22

jenaywins said:


> Go big or go home!!
> 
> I still am of the opinion that she looked fabulous.



ITA!!!


----------



## skislope15

I thought that only your shoulders had to be covered in the church wedding? Pippa's MOH dress was short sleeved as well....I think it was only important that the bride wore sleeves....maybe I'm wrong though




belledejour said:


> It is customary to cover ones arms in church, especially at certain occasions such as a wedding. I personally wouldn't use her being pregnant as an excuse for her outfit. Pregnant women are beautiful and still have lots of choices in what to wear. A rain tarp and stripper heels would not be my first choice in a church. Add to her outfit that ridiculous hat that was attached to the side of her head and I think she was one of the worst dressed there. IMHO someone like Mrs. Rowan Atkinson looked incredible, class and style AND appropriate as did Sophie Winkleman.


----------



## NANI1972

cl-pig said:


> Brandy in Pigalles


 
Are these 100 or 120? Thankya!


----------



## nillacobain

Reese









Source: JustJared


----------



## New-New

nillacobain said:


> Reese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


totes like this outfit

it's very classic


----------



## AEGIS

http://fashionbombdaily.com/wp-cont...weds-at-10th-annual-Tribeca-Film-Festival.jpg


fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Selita-Ebanks-at-premiere-of-Newlyweds-at-10th-annual-Tribeca-Film-Festival.jpg
selita ebanks in zigounettes


----------



## karwood

Kirstie Alley wearing New Ali:


----------



## hazeltt

unoma said:


> Victoria Beckham



She looks stunning! You wouldn't even know she's pregnant.


----------



## citylicious

I also think Victoria looked great!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna wearing "Balota"


----------



## BellaShoes

karwood said:


> This is official, she was wearing navy blue CROCODILE Daffodile  BTW, I think her outfit was understated and elegant. She obviously did not want show off her baby bump, especially at very a highly-publicized event.



BRAVO!!!!! Thanks for the added intel Karwood, I thought it was odd her specially made CL's were a kid Daffodile... and they were!!! Rockin the Croc! NICE!


----------



## BellaShoes

unoma said:


> Victoria Beckham



She is splendid....


----------



## coutureddd

Gwyneth Paltrow @ The Met Gala


----------



## mal

nani1972 said:


> are these 100 or 120? Thankya!


120


----------



## BijouBleu

If your mama taught you that if you have nothing nice to say, then say nothing at all, but you saw a girl rocking Pippi Longstocking's hair, what would you do?

I do love the look of the black suede balota.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna wearing "Balota"


----------



## needloub

BijouBleu said:


> If your mama taught you that if you have nothing nice to say, then say nothing at all, but you saw a girl rocking Pippi Longstocking's hair, what would you do?
> 
> I do love the look of the black suede balota.



LOL! I am waiting for her to attach her braid to her flying bird as shown in _Avatar_!


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> This is official, she was wearing navy blue CROCODILE Daffodile  BTW, I think her outfit was understated and elegant. She obviously did not want show off her baby bump, especially at very a highly-publicized event.


Thanks for the intel Kar! now that makes more sense of her SO..cos it's croc!!


coutureddd said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow @ The Met Gala


hot hot hot!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

needloub said:


> LOL! I am waiting for her to attach her braid to her flying bird as shown in _Avatar_!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I know she's not really a celeb but she's wearing CLs!!
Jecca Craig - Prince William's ex-gf at the Royal Wedding
i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/04/29/article-1381912-0BD3B6BB00000578-175_306x867.jpg


----------



## Jönathan

nillacobain said:


> Reese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



Reese looks adorable!!  I really love the Fastwist ankle boots and that coat is really cute!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Kirstie!!! I guess I haven't been watching DWTS but she looks great! Way to go!

VB, perfect and chic as always


----------



## araisin

coutureddd said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow @ The Met Gala


 
Are those nude satin Very Prives? I drooled on my keyboard a little.


----------



## carlinha

gwynie is perfection!!!! 

*araisin*, those are nude satin hyper prives, came out several seasons ago


----------



## nillacobain

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna wearing "Balota"


 

The dress is just amazing... but not with Balotas. Sorry.


----------



## nillacobain

carlinha said:


> gwynie is perfection!!!!
> 
> *araisin*, those are nude satin hyper prives, came out several seasons ago


 

I agree. And those nude satin HPs...


----------



## unoma

Abbey Clancy (Footballer girlfriend) had a baby only seven weeks ago


----------



## KarenBorter

Jönathan;18839764 said:
			
		

> Reese looks adorable!!  I really love the Fastwist ankle boots and that coat is really cute!



I am quickly falling in love with the Fastwist boot. I keep hovering my cursor over the "add to cart" on various shoe sites.


----------



## Koca

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna wearing "Balota"



I love rihanna's hairstyle not so much the color


----------



## 9distelle

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Jönathan

KarenBorter said:


> I am quickly falling in love with the Fastwist boot. I keep hovering my cursor over the "add to cart" on various shoe sites.



You should totally get a pair!! Sorry I don't mean to be an enabler! 
I think they look super cute with opaque tights like Reese was wearing.


----------



## AEGIS

unoma said:


> Abbey Clancy (Footballer girlfriend) had a baby only seven weeks ago



she's trying waaaaay too hard


----------



## icecreamom




----------



## karwood

Karolina Kurkova wearing Daffodile:


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing Anna:


----------



## karwood

Cassie wearing Pigalili:


----------



## karwood

Renee Zellweger wearing Pigalle Plato:


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> Cassie wearing Pigalili:



I need these shoes...!


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Anna:



Oof I hope she didn't fall stepping on her train like that


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Renee Zellweger wearing Pigalle Plato:



I would NOT want to be the person on the receiving end of that look


----------



## LVoepink

love blake's dress!


----------



## aoqtpi

LVoepink said:


> love blake's dress!



Ditto!


----------



## skislope15

Forget her shoes....Karwood what kind are you wearing????
Your avatar is TDF



karwood said:


> Cassie wearing Pigalili:


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing Galaxy Pass. I wish she did not ditch her blonde locks to be a redhead.


----------



## karwood

skislope15 said:


> Forget her shoes....Karwood what kind are you wearing????
> Your avatar is TDF



LOL!  Thank you! I'm wearing Pampas.


----------



## skislope15

they are beautiful karwood....

does blake every not look good? man I wish I had her stylist for a week


----------



## needloub

^She always looks good right? I thought she doesn't have a stylist and dresses herself amazingly well...


----------



## coutureddd

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Galaxy Pass. I wish she did not ditch her blonde locks to be a redhead.
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/Celebrities/blake-lively-042611-5.jpg



I heard its just for a movie--thank goodness it's temporary, I'm totally not feeling the red.


----------



## FashionGoddess

clooky001 said:


> i need these shoes...! :d


+1...I love Cassie's shoes!


----------



## Clooky001

FashionGoddess said:


> +1...I love Cassie's shoes!



So yummy....one day they will be mine! :lolots:


----------



## FashionGoddess

Clooky001 said:


> So yummy....one day they will be mine! :lolots:


Clooky001 you should get them...I've seen this shoe IRL my friend owns this pair...and the shoe took over the entire room!


----------



## Clooky001

FashionGoddess said:


> Clooky001 you should get them...I've seen this shoe IRL my friend owns this pair...and the shoe took over the entire room!



Black or silver?


----------



## FashionGoddess

Clooky001 said:


> Black or silver?


Black!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

unoma said:


> Abbey Clancy (Footballer girlfriend) had a baby only seven weeks ago


 

That's just not right.   Someday maybe I will post a picture of me 7 weeks after having a baby.  But it sure won't be pretty.


----------



## araisin

^^^^ Totally agree!! Can you imagine looking like that everyday, let alone 7 weeks after giving birth?? Amazing.


----------



## araisin

karwood said:


> Renee Zellweger wearing Pigalle Plato:


 
I want these shoes!!! I just bought the nude patent Biancas. But truth be told, these were probably my first choice. Are they all gone everywhere?


----------



## surlygirl

karwood said:


> She is wearing a Victoria Beckham dress, part of the 2011 spring collection. It is the sleeveless obi seamed-fitted dress in blush jersey:
> 
> http://www.victoriabeckham.com/dresses/sleeveless-obi-seamed-fitted-749.html



thanks, *kar*!!! guess I'll be looking for an inspired by look!


----------



## karwood

Model Chanel Iman wearing Pigalili:


----------



## karwood

Reese Witherspoon wearing Yolanda:


----------



## BlondeBarbie

She looks so gorgeous there!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Reese looks really fab in that blue dress. 

Rihanna with Mr Louboutin


----------



## araisin

I'd venture to say that CL nude is Reese's TRUE nude. They practically disappear into her skin. I love!


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing Yolanda:



She looks so hot, can anyone ID this dress please...


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> Model Chanel Iman wearing Pigalili:



Love love love pigalili - silver or black?????


----------



## clothingguru

coutureddd said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow @ The Met Gala


Love her and the dress!


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Galaxy Pass. I wish she did not ditch her blonde locks to be a redhead.


GOSH I LOVE HER! Like i have never NOT liked anything she has worn! I love this dress! I LOVE her blond personally but i think the red is cute too!


----------



## BijouBleu

needloub said:


> ^She always looks good right? I thought she doesn't have a stylist and dresses herself amazingly well...



I believe she just admitted at the Met Gala to getting advice (sometimes) from "Karl and Christian", I presume for fashion and shoes respectively?


----------



## carlinha

beyonce in 1EN8 (new FW 11 style)


----------



## coutureddd

here's a quite impressive video of beyonce dancing in her CLs with the kids

video embed isn't working, but here is the link


----------



## imelda74

I think VB looked great.  I have to admire her for wearing those daffs...anywhere :worthy: but 7 months pregnant? :worthy::worthy::worthy:
also...she was being respectful IMHO because she didnt show off her bump.  This day was not about her or her bump.  I saw this outfit as a great sign of respect to Will and Kate.  

I am liking Blake's red.  I was kind of tired of the blonde.  She would look amazing even wearing a paper sack...of course with a pair of CL's on her feet.  Duh. lol.  

Reese is my idol.  She is so classy and always looks great.  I may or may not be shoe twins with her on the Ana Strass soon.  

That was quite the look that RZ was giving out.  Either that or she had just ate a lemon.  lol.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing Yolanda:



Va-va-voom! She looks amazing!


----------



## karwood

Clooky001 said:


> She looks so hot, can anyone ID this dress please...



The dress is Monique Lhuillier


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> The dress is Monique Lhuillier



Thx


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Model Chanel Iman wearing Pigalili:


I hope I can afford these one day...
 Chanel carrying Chanel.. if they weren't 7k I'd snatch them in a heartbeat


----------



## beduina

*Coleen Rooney wearing Ariellita*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Galaxy Pass. I wish she did not ditch her blonde locks to be a redhead.



OMG! Blake is fabulous!


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing Yolanda:



I    her haircut!! I may have to copy it 
She looks stunning here!!


----------



## CelticLuv

beduina said:


> *Coleen Rooney wearing Ariellita*
> 
> View attachment 1396796
> View attachment 1396797
> View attachment 1396798



I'm just not feeling this style. My first thought when I saw the 2nd pic was a kid walking on make-shift can stilts


----------



## capv29

Right on CelticLuv! There is no way to better describe those shoes 



CelticLuv said:


> I'm just not feeling this style. My first thought when I saw the 2nd pic was a kid walking on make-shift can stilts


----------



## unoma

Amy Childs wearing Pampas :wondering


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Galaxy Pass. I wish she did not ditch her blonde locks to be a redhead.



she is channeling serious little mermaid vibes in this outfit!


----------



## karwood

Ciara wearing Daffodile:


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Lopez. The name of this style has slipped my mind. Hopefully someone can chime in.


----------



## karwood

Clooky001 said:


> She looks so hot, can anyone ID this dress please...



Oops! I was wrong, she is wearing Stella McCartney


----------



## amazigrace

This is a pic of Anna Wintour's daughter, Bee Shaffer, wearing greissimos. She's beautiful, isn't she? Okay, now look at Anna Wintour's little toe in her shoes. I actually laughed out loud!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

amazigrace said:


> This is a pic of Anna Wintour's daughter, Bee Shaffer, wearing greissimos. She's beautiful, isn't she? Okay, now look at Anna Wintour's little toe in her shoes. I actually laughed out loud!!


Yes, her daughter is very pretty! I haven't seen a pic of her father but I assume she got her looks from him..and  at Anna Wintour's little toe!!


----------



## AEGIS

beduina said:


> *Coleen Rooney wearing Ariellita*
> 
> View attachment 1396796
> View attachment 1396797
> View attachment 1396798




goyard
lv
chanel
cl

this woman is a walking billboard for high end brands.  but i guess when both of your grandfathers started NFL franchises, you got it like that.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks BEAUTIFUL!!!



karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Anna:







skislope15 said:


> they are beautiful karwood....
> 
> does blake every not look good? man I wish I had her stylist for a week




lol sometimes she does. she is usually a hit but she has her misses.  she is lucky that she is tall and lean


----------



## karwood

Emma Roberts (Left) wearing Daffodile:


----------



## jeshika

AEGIS said:


> goyard
> lv
> chanel
> cl
> 
> this woman is a walking billboard for high end brands.  but i guess when both of your grandfathers started NFL franchises, you got it like that.



i thought coleen rooney is famous for being wayne rooney's wife?


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> goyard
> lv
> chanel
> cl
> 
> this woman is a walking billboard for high end brands.  but i guess when both of your *grandfathers started NFL franchises*, you got it like that.



I think you are confusing her with  actress Rooney Mara, who is the great-granddaughter of Pittsburgh Steelers founder Art Rooney, Sr. and New York Giants founder Tim Mara. She will also be starring in the upcoming movie _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_.

Coleen Rooney is known for being the wife of Manchester United and England football star Wayne Rooney.


----------



## AEGIS

jeshika said:


> i thought coleen rooney is famous for being wayne rooney's wife?




doot doot. you're right. i did. lol


----------



## jenayb

Must.... Resist... Black... Pampas....


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> Must.... Resist... Black... Pampas....



I think *KarenBorter* posted she saw  the black Pampas at the SCP boutique. I thought she was mistaken because I had heard they were only available in white, beige and cognac. Now I see the black Pampas were not an urban myth after all. ush:


----------



## flowergirly

CelticLuv said:


> I'm just not feeling this style. My first thought when I saw the 2nd pic was a kid walking on make-shift can stilts



I think you have a future in footwear design!


----------



## flowergirly

pixiesparkle said:


> ..and  at Anna Wintour's little toe!!


Who let that toe out of it's cage?!

Footwear faux paus ..... curling out of the shoe/over the edge toes, _ewww_!


----------



## aoqtpi

unoma said:


> Amy Childs wearing Pampas :wondering



OMG I need these shoes now!



amazigrace said:


> This is a pic of Anna Wintour's daughter, Bee  Shaffer, wearing greissimos. She's beautiful, isn't she? Okay, now look  at Anna Wintour's little toe in her shoes. I actually laughed out  loud!!



I can't believe she didn't feel her toe doing that!



jenaywins said:


> Must.... Resist... Black... Pampas....



 Ditto!


----------



## KarenBorter

amazigrace said:


> This is a pic of Anna Wintour's daughter, Bee Shaffer, wearing greissimos. She's beautiful, isn't she? Okay, *now look at Anna Wintour's little toe in her shoes*. I actually laughed out loud!!



Great now that's ALL that I can see


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> I think *KarenBorter* posted she saw  the black Pampas at the SCP boutique. I thought she was mistaken because I had heard they were only available in white, beige and cognac. Now I see the black Pampas were not an urban myth after all. ush:



Yeah, I THOUGHT I did but like I said, age ... memory ... lot's of beautiful shoes 

Not an urban myth at all.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I think *KarenBorter* posted she saw the black Pampas at the SCP boutique. I thought she was mistaken because I had heard they were only available in white, beige and cognac. Now I see the black Pampas were not an urban myth after all. ush:


 
If they are indeed a myth, they are the most fabulous myth I have ever seen!


----------



## mal

amazigrace said:


> This is a pic of Anna Wintour's daughter, Bee Shaffer, wearing greissimos. She's beautiful, isn't she? Okay, now look at Anna Wintour's little toe in her shoes. I actually laughed out loud!!


:lolots:


----------



## karwood

Lisa Rinna wearing Fernando:


----------



## karwood

Elizabeth Hurley wearing NP:


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Elizabeth Hurley wearing NP:


^ i LOVE her


----------



## candyapples88

Rih in Chiara


----------



## LVOEnyc

amazigrace said:


> This is a pic of Anna Wintour's daughter, Bee Shaffer, wearing greissimos. She's beautiful, isn't she? Okay, now look at Anna Wintour's little toe in her shoes. I actually laughed out loud!!



Laughed out loud. We're all human, huh? Even the fashion queen herself!


----------



## LVOEnyc

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing Yolanda:



Reese only gets better with age. She's absolutely fabulous in my opinion, coming from a fellow Southern belle!


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Elizabeth Hurley wearing NP:



LOVE the cork NP's. ooooh, how I wish these will make it on the sales


----------



## CelticLuv

candyapples88 said:


> Rih in Chiara



this hair color and style is just making her look really old/worn out. I hope she changes it soon!


----------



## New-New

CelticLuv said:


> this hair color and style is just making her look really old/worn out. I hope she changes it soon!


that hair was nevah the business. who told her that foolishness was cute?

loving the givenchy bag.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

unoma said:


> Amy Childs wearing Pampas :wondering



Love Pampas!


----------



## karwood

Lea Michele wearing Pampas. I think I need these in black as well


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> Lea Michele wearing Pampas. I think I need these in black as well



I agree  They'd look amazing on you in black!

...and what's up with the gap on her shoe? That's like a whole size too big


----------



## karwood

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I agree  They'd look amazing on you in black!
> 
> ...and what's up with the gap on her shoe? That's like a whole size too big



I agree, they do look too big on her.


----------



## claudis_candy

karwood said:


> I agree, they do look too big on her.



Is she possible to walk in them?? I dont think so..


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Lea Michele wearing Pampas. I think I need these in black as well



These shoes are gorgeous! IDK how in the world she is walking in them! I can't even see any type of padding.


----------



## cl-pig

NANI1972 said:


> Are these 100 or 120? Thankya!



They look like 120's to me!


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Pin Up:


----------



## FlipDiver

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Pin Up:


----------



## karwood

Christina Aguilera wearing Candy flats:


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Pin Up:



These pin ups are AMAZING


----------



## FlipDiver

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Candy flats:



Those are cute on her!


----------



## clothingguru

Can someone tell me if these are bibi's or bianca's on her?:
http://coolspotters.com/brands/chri...bi-platform-pumps/media/740372#medium-1244892


----------



## mal

karwood said:


> Lea Michele wearing Pampas. I think I need these in black as well


Oh, you do!!!



karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Pin Up:


 Holy Goddess of Perfection


----------



## *MJ*

clothingguru said:


> Can someone tell me if these are bibi's or bianca's on her?:
> http://coolspotters.com/brands/chri...bi-platform-pumps/media/740372#medium-1244892



Looks like the Tanzanite Bibis


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ashanti wearing Daffodil


----------



## Clooky001

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ashanti wearing Daffodil



I keep debating whether I need this colour daf!...mmm..


----------



## clothingguru

*MJ* said:


> Looks like the Tanzanite Bibis


Thank you! I want them!


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> Can someone tell me if these are bibi's or bianca's on her?:
> http://coolspotters.com/brands/chri...bi-platform-pumps/media/740372#medium-1244892





*MJ* said:


> Looks like the Tanzanite Bibis



Actually, those are the Bibi in Tourterelle suede. Tanzanite is the blue suede.


----------



## FlipDiver

*MJ* said:


> Looks like the Tanzanite Bibis



I thought Tanzanite was blue?  These look beige to me?


----------



## karwood

mal said:


> Oh, you do!!!


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Actually, those are the Bibi in Tourterelle suede. Tanzanite is the blue suede.



Oh ok thanks so much! Are those the ones you have Kar?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> I keep debating whether I need this colour daf!...mmm..



Yes, you need them because they're amazing


----------



## karwood

FlipDiver said:


> I thought Tanzanite was blue?  These look beige to me?




This is an old picture. It was taken on 2/13/2011. Back then the suede Bibi was only available in these colors: coffee, black, UV, rust, tanzanite(blue) and tourterelle (gray)


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> Oh ok thanks so much! Are those the ones you have Kar?




No, I have the Bibi in UV, black and coffee. The Tourterelle was only available in EU. I think *sophe* got a pair.


----------



## *MJ*

karwood said:


> Actually, those are the Bibi in Tourterelle suede. Tanzanite is the blue suede.


 

Oops! Sorry!! the wrong pic popped up for me...serves me right surfing tpf on my iPhone!! :shame:


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Yes, you need them because they're amazing



Maybe...


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> I keep debating whether I need this colour daf!...mmm..





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Yes, you need them because they're amazing



Stop it. I want them, passed on them, like literally had my size on my feet in Saks, and am kicking myself for it. ush:


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> No, I have the Bibi in UV, black and coffee. The Tourterelle was only available in EU. I think *sophe* got a pair.


Oh ok . Thanks hun!


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> Stop it. I want them, passed on them, like literally had my size on my feet in Saks, and am kicking myself for it. ush:



Me too...! Had a stress attack at my SA yesterday as a pair of LP batiks I ordered from Paris got sold!!!!  and she offered me these again to try and compensate... And now I'm


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> Me too...! Had a stress attack at my SA yesterday as a pair of LP batiks I ordered from Paris got sold!!!!  and she offered me these again to try and compensate... And now I'm



I'm sorry to hear about the Batiks, hon!


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the Batiks, hon!


----------



## imelda74

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Reese looks really fab in that blue dress.
> 
> Rihanna with Mr Louboutin


 
How do I get invited to a little soiree like this?


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Pin Up:


 

A couple of pics:










Source: JustJared


----------



## 9distelle

Hofit Golan


----------



## clothingguru

nillacobain said:


> A couple of pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


Can anyone ID her dress for me please? I really love the color! Thanks!
Is it RM by roland?


----------



## nillacobain

clothingguru said:


> Can anyone ID her dress for me please? I really love the color! Thanks!
> Is it RM by roland?


 
It looks like a Roland Mouret dress to me.


----------



## clothingguru

nillacobain said:


> It looks like a Roland Mouret dress to me.



Thats what i thought it looked like too. Ill search. Thanks!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ashanti wearing Daffodil



Love those!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

claudis_candy said:


> Is she possible to walk in them?? I dont think so..



I was thinking same...


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> Can anyone ID her dress for me please? I really love the color! Thanks!
> Is it RM by roland?



It is Roland Mouret


Jennifer Aniston wearing Anna. Dress : Vivienne Westwood Gold Label:


----------



## karwood

Cindy Crawford wearing Lady Peep for Mexico's Vogue June 2011 issue:


----------



## karwood

Reese Witherspoon wearing VP. Dress by Zac Posen


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Love her, she is perfection!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing VP. Dress by Zac Posen



I LOVEEE the dress and the color!


----------



## karwood

Reese Witherspoon wearing Somewhere:


----------



## surlygirl

awwww ... whenever i think about getting rid of my somewheres, someone posts a pic of them in this thread! usually it's *Lav *posting the Duffster, but Reese will do just nicely. Thanks, *kar*!!!


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> awwww ... whenever i think about getting rid of my somewheres, someone posts a pic of them in this thread! usually it's *Lav *posting the Duffster, but Reese will do just nicely. Thanks, *kar*!!!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing VP. Dress by Zac Posen


 


karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing Somewhere:


 
I love that she only really wears classics typically.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karwood said:


> Cindy Crawford wearing Lady Peep for Mexico's Vogue June 2011 issue:



what an amazing pic! thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Dita von Teese was on Chelsea Handler last night looking oh so elegant in red.  The highlight of her ensemble being, of course, red Lady Peeps.  

I'm not clever enough to do video captures, but perhaps someone else is?


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing VP. Dress by Zac Posen


 


karwood said:


> It is Roland Mouret
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston wearing Anna. Dress : Vivienne Westwood Gold Label:


 
*Kar*, the celebrity dress encyclopedia


----------



## jancedtif

Reese has been looking splendid lately!!! I love all her looks!


----------



## Dessye

^^^
ITA!   I love her style.


----------



## karwood

seattlegirl1880 said:


> Dita von Teese was on Chelsea Handler last night looking oh so elegant in red.  The highlight of her ensemble being, of course, red Lady Peeps.
> 
> I'm not clever enough to do video captures, but perhaps someone else is?


----------



## karwood

Kate Hudson wearing LP python batik. Dress: Oscar de la Renta:


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> It is Roland Mouret


thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


>


 
She looks amazing!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

You Rock Karwood! Love it.
I love the assistant in the background carrying her gloves and purse!
Nice to have help


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> Cindy Crawford wearing Lady Peep for Mexico's Vogue June 2011 issue:



WHOA nice legs!


----------



## BellaShoes

Kate Hudson looks amazing!

Cindy Crawford's LP's are fab! They look like an exotic?!


----------



## fashionista89

Hilarie Burton (aka Peyton on One Tree Hill..or Sara on White Collar)
at the USA network upfronts:





Nude VP's?


----------



## jeshika

fashionista89 said:


> Hilarie Burton (aka Peyton on One Tree Hill..or Sara on White Collar)
> at the USA network upfronts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VP's?



i love her character on White Collar!


----------



## Faraasha

jeshika said:


> i love her character on White Collar!



Me too!... She's awesome...


----------



## 9distelle

Genesis Rodriguez


----------



## oxox

fashionista89 said:


> Hilarie Burton (aka Peyton on One Tree Hill..or Sara on White Collar)
> at the USA network upfronts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VP's?



She's looking beautiful! Haven't seen photos of her in ages. Still as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


>



I got stuck last night in the Dita thread on this forum ... like SUPER stuck. I love her style and, as I get older, I think I am going to start adopting this style. There is a picture there in her wedding dress when she married Marilyn Manson and it's just GORGEOUS ... Msr. Louboutin is in one of the photos too. Must be nice to be a Muse eh?


----------



## FlipDiver

KarenBorter said:


> I got stuck last night in the Dita thread on this forum ... like SUPER stuck. I love her style and, as I get older, I think I am going to start adopting this style. There is a picture there in her wedding dress when she married Marilyn Manson and it's just GORGEOUS ... Msr. Louboutin is in one of the photos too. Must be nice to be a Muse eh?



If he hasn't already, Msr. Louboutin should make a Dita shoe, not Blake


----------



## KarenBorter

FlipDiver said:


> If he hasn't already, Msr. Louboutin should make a Dita shoe, not Blake



That Blake shoe ... I UGLY I am sorry. The colors are horrible. I might like it more in a single color or a dual alternating color but it just ... ugh. Along the lines of the Police shoe IMO. 


Also, as "honored" as Blake must be, I would have to think to myself (if I were her) "I inspired THAT?!"


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing VP. Dress by Zac Posen



I like that outfit! Reese was fabulous!


----------



## imelda74

Even Brit has a better shoe that Blake.  I agree, the "Blake" is horrible.  
I love Ditas style, so 50's housewife.  I can totally see her vacuuming in her Pinups. lol.  I love it, so June Cleaver.  I too am thinking of adopting her style.  
Is that how Dita got famous, marrying marilyn manson?


----------



## needloub

^Dita was definitely famous even before she married Marilyn Manson. Her burlesque shows are out of this world!!


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> That Blake shoe ... I UGLY I am sorry. The colors are horrible. I might like it more in a single color or a dual alternating color but it just ... ugh. Along the lines of the Police shoe IMO.
> 
> 
> Also, as "honored" as Blake must be, I would have to think to myself (if I were her) "I inspired THAT?!"



I totally agree


----------



## aoqtpi

KarenBorter said:


> That Blake shoe ... I UGLY I am sorry. The colors are horrible. I might like it more in a single color or a dual alternating color but it just ... ugh. Along the lines of the Police shoe IMO.
> 
> 
> Also, as "honored" as Blake must be, I would have to think to myself (if I were her) *"I inspired THAT?!"*





She didn't actually inspire it; she was in his atelier and he showed her the shoe, asking for her opinion. When she said that she liked it, he named it after her.


----------



## cl-pig

Gisele Bundchen -2011 Global Environment Citizen Awards on Friday (May 6) at The Harvard Club in NYC wearing nude Pigalles.


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> She didn't actually inspire it; she was in his atelier and he showed her the shoe, asking for her opinion. When she said that she liked it, he named it after her.



So I was told today ... still


----------



## oxox

aoqtpi said:


> She didn't actually inspire it; she was in his atelier and he showed her the shoe, asking for her opinion. When she said that she liked it, he named it after her.



I bet she's wishing she picked another shoe!


----------



## Hipployta

FlipDiver said:


> If he hasn't already, Msr. Louboutin should make a Dita shoe, not Blake



He makes Dita tons of custom shoes so I don't think he believes one is enough. 



KarenBorter said:


> I got stuck last night in the Dita thread on this forum ... like SUPER stuck. I love her style and, as I get older, I think I am going to start adopting this style. There is a picture there in her wedding dress when she married Marilyn Manson and it's just GORGEOUS ... Msr. Louboutin is in one of the photos too. Must be nice to be a Muse eh?



Why older? Come over to the pin up lifestyle today...I'll even give you websites to shop at.


----------



## KarenBorter

Hipployta said:


> Why older? Come over to the pin up lifestyle today...I'll even give you websites to shop at.



Oh I meant ... NOW that I am older  at 47 I could totally rock that look!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KarenBorter said:


> Oh I meant ... NOW that I am older  at 47 I could totally rock that look!



Karen.... ... the lace Biancas... you did it! They're gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Karen.... ... the lace Biancas... you did it! They're gorgeous! Congrats!



I did  and I did another one too ... I did a quicky reveal thread. I had to get an almond cake into the oven for Mother's Day heh.


----------



## FlipDiver

Hipployta said:


> He makes Dita tons of custom shoes so I don't think he believes one is enough.



I mean a Dita shoe that is available for us commoners to purchase


----------



## AEGIS

FlipDiver said:


> I mean a Dita shoe that is available for us commoners to purchase




the blake loooks sooo cheapush:


----------



## pixiesparkle

AEGIS said:


> the blake loooks sooo cheapush:


I agree! I think it's quite ugly too tbh..there's nothing elegant or attractive about it ..I wonder how Msr Louboutin came up with that style, considering his shoes are "inspired" by shoes worn by show girls back in the days, they certainly would not ever wear the Blake to perform


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cl-pig said:


> Gisele Bundchen -2011 Global Environment Citizen Awards on Friday (May 6) at The Harvard Club in NYC wearing nude Pigalles.



Love those!


----------



## imelda74

Hipployta said:


> He makes Dita tons of custom shoes so I don't think he believes one is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Why older? Come over to the pin up lifestyle today...I'll even give you websites to shop at.


 
Yes, please.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## BellaShoes

Rihanna's shoes and bag are a perfect match!! Hard to do with nudes...


----------



## Hipployta

imelda74 said:


> Yes, please.



You would like some sites?


----------



## FullyLoaded

pixiesparkle said:


> I hope I can afford these one day...
> Chanel carrying Chanel.. if they weren't 7k I'd snatch them in a heartbeat


 
What's the name of that Chanel? I can't afford it, but I'd love to see a better picture.


----------



## KarenBorter

Love that outfit on Rhi .. I still wish she would make that hair color different. I like the color she had when it was more vibrant and on the pinkish/raspberry side then the orange side.


----------



## alyssa08

her bag!  what designer?


----------



## coutureddd

Chris Brown's GF Karrueche Tran


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

coutureddd said:


> Chris Brown's GF Karrueche Tran



suede Lady Dafs??


----------



## Clooky001

CRISPEDROSA said:


> suede Lady Dafs??



Yep their coming in red, indigo & caramel £635


----------



## karwood

Penelope Cruz wearing Open Lips for British GQ June 2011 issue:


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Minnillo wearing Pigalles:


----------



## karwood

Marisa Miller wearing Hyper Prive:


----------



## karwood

Sarah Jessica Parker :


----------



## nillacobain

Dita:












Source: JustJared


----------



## karwood

Rachel Bilson wearing Pigalle and Blake Lively wearing Pharaone:


----------



## KlassicKouture

Oh Dita...


----------



## karwood

Kate Hudson wearing Lady Peep:


----------



## aoqtpi

Vanessa's dress is fantastic! I must find something similar ASAP!


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Rachel Bilson wearing Pigalle and Blake Lively wearing Pharaone:



What no blake?


----------



## Clooky001

KarenBorter said:


> What no blake?



:lolots:


----------



## clothingguru

LOVE THIS PIC OF THE BATIKS: 
http://coolspotters.com/shoes/chris...p-peep-toe-pumps/photos_videos#medium-1236350

and


Heidi Klum in Batik LP


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Rachel Bilson wearing Pigalle and Blake Lively wearing Pharaone:




At first glance, I thought Blake was Misha Barton. A little reminiscent of the OC.


----------



## najda

alyssa08 said:


> her bag!  what designer?


Judging from this picture, It's a Miu Miu


----------



## mal

Kate!  So pretty


----------



## BellaShoes

clothingguru said:


> LOVE THIS PIC OF THE BATIKS:
> http://coolspotters.com/shoes/chris...p-peep-toe-pumps/photos_videos#medium-1236350
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Heidi Klum in Batik LP



OMG!!! I love the Batiks!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I have been SOOOOOO self conscious to take my LP Batiks out for a spin.... seeing Heidi Klum in them at 5'9 1/2 (I am 5'10) has inspired me!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is another angle of Kate on the Tonight Show...


----------



## BellaShoes

Another outfit with the Lady Peeps...


----------



## BellaShoes

And last one... Purple Lady Peeps... apparently 150mm and pregnant is all the rage!


----------



## BellaShoes

One of the celebrities who shall remain nameless (the tallest of the three)... and her closet.


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker :



*Karwood *I am new to CLs ... which style is this? and I just love the entire outfit the skirt is TDF.


----------



## BellaShoes

I love SJP's skirt!


----------



## Jönathan

Rachel Bilson wearing Pigalles





She's so adorable!!  I hope her new TV pilot "Hart Of Dixie" gets picked up for the fall season on CW.


----------



## candyapples88

Jönathan;18903592 said:
			
		

> Rachel Bilson wearing Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so adorable!!  I hope her new TV pilot "Hart Of Dixie" gets picked up for the fall season on CW.



She is very adorable! I'm curious to see these mini-film-commercial thingies that her and Karl Lagerfeld have done with Magnum ice cream....sounds weird, I know


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Jönathan;18903592 said:
			
		

> Rachel Bilson wearing Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so adorable!!  I hope her new TV pilot "Hart Of Dixie" gets picked up for the fall season on CW.



She looks wonderful here!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Rachel Bilson wearing Pigalle and Blake Lively wearing Pharaone:



Blake is always perfect!! I want her dress + bag + shoes!
RB looks good too!


----------



## chloe speaks

needloub said:


> ^Dita was definitely famous even before she married Marilyn Manson. Her burlesque shows are out of this world!!


 
^^Oh yes. Her whole lifestyle image is amazingly Burlesque. 

I read that she charges $250,000 for private events. And most of all I love her paparazzi shots, always put together, always noteworthy - you NEVER see her holding a Starbucks mochachino in a ripped sweatpants in the parking lot


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing ostrich Bibi:


----------



## september gurl

Rachel Bilson is too cute!

OMG! I love Sarah Jessica Parker's skirt!!


----------



## Jönathan

^^ Blake looks lovely!


----------



## needloub

chloe speaks said:


> ^^Oh yes. Her whole lifestyle image is amazingly Burlesque.
> 
> I read that she charges $250,000 for private events. And most of all I love her paparazzi shots, always put together, always noteworthy - you NEVER see her holding a Starbucks mochachino in a ripped sweatpants in the parking lot



Don't you just hate it?!? LOL! She always looks sooo put together...just perfect!


----------



## karwood

Sophia Bush wearing VP:


----------



## karwood

Giselle Bundchen and Melania ***** wearing Pigalle:


----------



## jancedtif

Giselle looks fabulous!!


----------



## candyapples88

Fergie in...I think it's the jade suede Dafs!!!!

Edit: Or maybe the "emerald" color...??


----------



## heatherB

karwood said:


> Giselle Bundchen and Melania ***** wearing Pigalle:


 
Actually, it looks like Giselle might be wearing satin chiara.


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Giselle Bundchen and Melania ***** wearing Pigalle:


 
She looks amazing!


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Lopez wearing Eugenie:


----------



## karwood

heatherB said:


> Actually, it looks like Giselle might be wearing satin chiara.



You are right.


----------



## clothingguru

candyapples88 said:


> Fergie in...I think it's the jade suede Dafs!!!!
> 
> Edit: Or maybe the "emerald" color...??
> 
> View attachment 1401684




OMG I LOVE THE JADE SUEDE!!! I want the LP to be made in JADE SUEDE sooo bad!


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> Jennifer Lopez wearing Eugenie:



Her dress is gorgeous! Not sure abut those straps but love the chiffon! And the bust of it! Is it marchesa?


----------



## Clooky001

clothingguru said:


> OMG I LOVE THE JADE SUEDE!!! I want the LP to be made in JADE SUEDE sooo bad!



Me too...


----------



## mal

chloe speaks said:


> ^^Oh yes. Her whole lifestyle image is amazingly Burlesque.
> 
> I read that she charges $250,000 for private events. And most of all I love her paparazzi shots, always put together, always noteworthy - you NEVER see her holding a Starbucks mochachino in a ripped sweatpants in the parking lot


she is


----------



## candyapples88

clothingguru said:


> OMG I LOVE THE JADE SUEDE!!! I want the LP to be made in JADE SUEDE sooo bad!



I know...I'm eyeing the Miss Clichy in the jade


----------



## clothingguru

candyapples88 said:


> I know...I'm eyeing the Miss Clichy in the jade


^^ GOSH THE JADE JUST STEALS MY HEART MORE THAN ANY COLOR!


----------



## karwood

clothingguru said:


> Her dress is gorgeous! Not sure abut those straps but love the chiffon! And the bust of it! *Is it marchesa?*



No, it's not Marchesa. The dress is Jenny Packham


----------



## karwood

Rihanna wearing Balota. Dress by BCBG Max Azria :


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> No, it's not Marchesa. The dress is Jenny Packham



Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

karwood said:


> Rihanna wearing Balota. Dress by BCBG Max Azria :







It's always either a hit or miss with her isn't it?


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> It's always either a hit or miss with her isn't it?



Epic facepalm.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Jennifer Lopez wearing Eugenie:



My UHG!


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Jennifer Lopez wearing Eugenie:


OMG I love love love her dress and the Eugenies!!! Does anyone know where I can find this dress?


----------



## karwood

pixiesparkle said:


> OMG I love love love her dress and the Eugenies!!! *Does anyone know where I can find this dress?*



http://www.jennypackhamshop.com/blogs/news/3184162-jennifer-lopez


----------



## pr1nc355

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Candy flats:


 
I love the Candys with this outfit.  Christina's wearing all CL's this season on "The Voice".  A little O/T, but I remember her from way back in the day (like 1999!), and I think she's grown quite nicely into her womanly curves.


----------



## pr1nc355

lovechanel920 said:


> Selita Ebanks
> Which slings are these? Biancas?


 
Awwww man!  I saw these in Madrid when I was there last Fall.  I wanted them sooooo badly, but they didn't have my size


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Rihanna wearing Balota. Dress by BCBG Max Azria :



get rid of that collar and that dress is really pretty


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Jennifer Lopez wearing Eugenie:


 
Eugenies!!!!  I wish I had a pair!


----------



## Butterrfly

^^ me too, they're just fab!


----------



## Hipployta

Nolia said:


> It's always either a hit or miss with her isn't it?




OMG THE PICARD HEAD IN HANDS...I use it for ridiculous things too...I have so many pictures of it LOL


----------



## bling*lover

Fergie wearing daffs


----------



## karwood

LaLa Vaszquez wearing Aragna:


----------



## lumkeikei

bling*lover said:


> Fergie wearing daffs



are those jade suede daffs?


----------



## lumkeikei

All these pictures of the Daffs are making me want one...
However I think it is only good on those who have mile long legs!!
I don't think it will look good on me because I have short thick calves... oh well...


----------



## AEGIS

lumkeikei said:


> All these pictures of the Daffs are making me want one...
> However I think it is only good on those who have mile long legs!!
> I don't think it will look good on me because I have short thick calves... oh well...



 i think they should look fine on someone with short legs bc they'll make your legs look longer.  and bc the platform is so thick, the thickness of your calves should be fine.  in fact on uber skinny people i find that it looks a bit odd and heavy.  i think you need some meat to wear it. like it's not killing you to lift up your leg 

but that's just me


----------



## flowergirly

heatherB said:


> Actually, it looks like Giselle might be wearing satin *chiara*.


I'm lusting for those!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

The Braxtons (all wearing Louboutins except for Toni)


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> i think they should look fine on someone with short legs bc they'll make your legs look longer. and bc the platform is so thick, the thickness of your calves should be fine. in fact on uber skinny people i find that it looks a bit odd and heavy. i think you need some meat to wear it. like it's not killing you to lift up your leg
> 
> but that's just me


 
ITA with you.  This is the problem I have.  I don't have uber skinny legs but I'm short and my ankles are so tiny so it does look hefty on me like I'm lifting anvils


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SongbirdDiva said:


> The Braxtons (all wearing Louboutins except for Toni)



WOW! They look stunning! Love all five pairs ( YSL Palais inclusive!)


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bling*lover said:


> Fergie wearing daffs



OMG! Jade Daffs!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing ostrich Bibi:



Why she is always perfect? Blake is wonderful. I would like to get those ostrich bibis from last season!


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> i think they should look fine on someone with short legs bc they'll make your legs look longer.  and bc the platform is so thick, the thickness of your calves should be fine.  in fact on uber skinny people i find that it looks a bit odd and heavy.  i think you need some meat to wear it. *like it's not killing you to lift up your leg*
> 
> but that's just me



:lolots:


----------



## karwood

Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Lucifer Bow:


----------



## AEGIS

she makes them look very bleh



karwood said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Lucifer Bow:




they all look GREAT! i like their show.  it's hilarious



SongbirdDiva said:


> The Braxtons (all wearing Louboutins except for Toni)


----------



## NANI1972

karwood said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Lucifer Bow:


 
Lucifer bows *le sigh*


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

SongbirdDiva said:


> The Braxtons (all wearing Louboutins except for Toni)



Wow everyone looks so beautiful here.  What I woudn't give for a little bit of that curvy booty lol 



karwood said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Lucifer Bow:



Seriously Gwen - I mean d@mn Gina!  She is literally looking killer here


----------



## clothingguru

karwood said:


> gwyneth paltrow wearing lucifer bow:



love!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Lucifer Bow:



Love her style!


----------



## misselizabeth22

karwood said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Lucifer Bow:



She looks amazing!!!  her!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I love Gwenyth, she's soo fab!!! I actually think the black lucifer bow will go better with the dress though because of the plunging neckline


----------



## pixiesparkle

lumkeikei said:


> are those jade suede daffs?


no..they're actually Jade Watersnake Daffs


----------



## icecreamom

karwood said:


> Giselle Bundchen and Melania ***** wearing Pigalle:



I went to Madison las Saturday and Melania was there!!! maybe she was buying these!


----------



## FlipDiver

icecreamom said:


> I went to Madison las Saturday and Melania was there!!! maybe she was buying these!



Wow! What was she wearing? Who was she with? What did she buy? So many questions!


----------



## candyapples88

icecreamom said:


> I went to Madison las Saturday and Melania was there!!! maybe she was buying these!



I wish so badly that he will open a store in SF. Not for the celeb sightings, but just for the convenience!


----------



## icecreamom

^ hahaha she was by herself, wearing all black, black loose top and black leather leggings, couldn't see the shoes she was wearing cuz she was trying on so many shoes! + all the SA were after her... and an old lady walked in after and started hugging and chatting with her, I know she took 3 boxes, one of them had Jade Croc Biancas for sure, I was with DF who thought I was nuts and had no idea who Melania was, the only thing he noticed was the Black Benz SClass V12 with the driver waiting right on the main entrance and how she joked when she handed her CC to the SA


----------



## icecreamom

It was a lot of fun, too bad they didn't have the shoes I was looking for!


----------



## candyapples88

icecreamom said:


> ^ hahaha she was by herself, wearing all black, black loose top and black leather leggings, couldn't see the shoes she was wearing cuz she was trying on so many shoes! + all the SA were after her... and an old lady walked in after and started hugging and chatting with her, I know she took 3 boxes, one of them had Jade Croc Biancas for sure, I was with DF who thought I was nuts and had no idea who Melania was, the only thing he noticed was the Black Benz SClass V12 with the driver waiting right on the main entrance and how she joked when she handed her CC to the SA



How fun! Jade croc Bs  Btw...I've decided on the getting the City Bal bag...just not sure what color yet!


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing a yet  TBD style of CL. ALthough, by the look of the platform, I'm guessing they are Daffs:


----------



## AEGIS

man...can you imagine wearing a yet to be named shoe?!


----------



## araisin

Checking this thread regularly (it's my fave), I've discovered the famous ladies who really adore CL. Here's who I'm noticing over and over. I would love to hear the others.

JLo, Kate Hudson, Gwenyth Paltrow, Blake Lively, Dita, The Kardashians.

Who else wears CLs pretty religiously?


----------



## FlipDiver

araisin said:


> Checking this thread regularly (it's my fave), I've discovered the famous ladies who really adore CL. Here's who I'm noticing over and over. I would love to hear the others.
> 
> JLo, Kate Hudson, Gwenyth Paltrow, Blake Lively, Dita, The Kardashians.
> 
> Who else wears CLs pretty religiously?



V Beck, Rihanna... hmmm...


----------



## candyapples88

J. Hudson


----------



## FlipDiver

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing a yet  TBD style of CL. ALthough, by the look of the platform, I'm guessing they are Daffs:





AEGIS said:


> man...can you imagine wearing a yet to be named shoe?!



I don't think it's not yet named, just that we can't determine what style she's wearing b/c her skirt is covering it?


----------



## Jönathan

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Love her!!!


----------



## Jönathan

bling*lover said:


> ^^ Love her!!!



Sarah is adorable! Are those Lastic Booties she's wearing? Can anyone confirm the style??


----------



## bling*lover

Jönathan;18923989 said:
			
		

> Sarah is adorable! Are those Lastic Booties she's wearing? Can anyone confirm the style??


 
Yes they are


----------



## Jönathan

bling*lover said:


> Yes they are




Thanks bling!


----------



## Jönathan

Sophia Bush wearing Very Prive




Such a cute dress. Anyone recognize the designer?


----------



## 5elle

Jönathan;18924288 said:
			
		

> Sophia Bush wearing Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute dress. Anyone recognize the designer?



Rose gold toe nude VPs


----------



## KarenBorter

araisin said:


> Checking this thread regularly (it's my fave), I've discovered the famous ladies who really adore CL. Here's who I'm noticing over and over. I would love to hear the others.
> 
> JLo, Kate Hudson, Gwenyth Paltrow, Blake Lively, Dita, The Kardashians.
> 
> Who else wears CLs pretty religiously?



christina aguilera


----------



## Jönathan

5elle said:


> Rose gold toe nude VPs



Thanks, I was actually asking about her dress too.


----------



## 5elle

Jönathan;18925521 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I was actually asking about her dress too.



Oh not sure who designed the dress, sorry...just drooling over the extremely HTF VPs


----------



## Miss_Q

Jönathan;18924288 said:
			
		

> Sophia Bush wearing Very Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute dress. Anyone recognize the designer?


 

Luca Luca


----------



## Jönathan

^Thanks Miss_Q!


----------



## Dessye

Jönathan;18923989 said:
			
		

> Sarah is adorable! Are those Lastic Booties she's wearing? Can anyone confirm the style??


 
Wow, you're good!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Dessye said:


> Wow, you're good!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

Gisele Bundchen in satin VPs?


----------



## Nolia

Gisele Bundchen in satin VPs?


----------



## Vodkaine

Lots of celebs are sporting VB designs nowadays.. It's true that it's always very chic and well cut. I'm happy to see her dream came true


----------



## hazeltt

It's amazing how these models keep their figures after giving birth!


----------



## Star1231

araisin said:


> Checking this thread regularly (it's my fave), I've discovered the famous ladies who really adore CL. Here's who I'm noticing over and over. I would love to hear the others.
> 
> JLo, Kate Hudson, Gwenyth Paltrow, Blake Lively, Dita, The Kardashians.
> 
> Who else wears CLs pretty religiously?



Reese Witherspoon


----------



## nillacobain

hazeltt said:


> It's amazing how these models keep their figures after giving birth!


 

I agree!


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing croc Daffodile:


----------



## karwood

Cheryl Cole wearing Mago:


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> man...can you imagine wearing a yet to be named shoe?!





FlipDiver said:


> *I don't think it's not yet named, just that we can't determine what style she's wearing b/c her skirt is covering it?*



Exactly my point.


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the croc Daffs.... and Cheryl Coles capri pants!


----------



## imelda74

Hipployta said:


> You would like some sites?


 
I would,  please.  Thank you so much.


----------



## BellaShoes

Does anyone know who makes the capri pants?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## imelda74

araisin said:


> Checking this thread regularly (it's my fave), I've discovered the famous ladies who really adore CL. Here's who I'm noticing over and over. I would love to hear the others.
> 
> JLo, Kate Hudson, Gwenyth Paltrow, Blake Lively, Dita, The Kardashians.
> 
> Who else wears CLs pretty religiously?


 
Gail and Tracy from Jerseylicious.  Semi-celebs?


----------



## Jönathan

Eva Longoria wearing Bilbao wedges.


----------



## CelticLuv

hazeltt said:


> It's amazing how these models keep their figures after giving birth!



I totally agree! I wish I knew their secret. oh wait....personal trainers and cooks on hand.  If I had my own cook making me what I "should" be eating instead of my rush to eat anything during work lunch and late dinner rushing home from work, making sure the kids eat, I have a strong feeling my baby weight would've come off a lot quicker :lolots:


----------



## CelticLuv

Jönathan;18958477 said:
			
		

> Eva Longoria wearing Bilbao wedges.



those look GREAT on her!


----------



## AEGIS

i dont like what she is doing with the luxura



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


----------



## pixiesparkle

I love Cheryl Cole's outfit!!  need to get me some royal blue pants!! =P


----------



## karwood

pixiesparkle said:


> I love Cheryl Cole's outfit!!  need to get me some royal blue pants!! =P



http://us.asos.com/ASOS-ASOS-Jet-Po...G9ja2V0LVNsaW0tQ3JvcHBlZC1Ucm91c2Vycy9Qcm9kLw..


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> http://us.asos.com/ASOS-ASOS-Jet-Po...G9ja2V0LVNsaW0tQ3JvcHBlZC1Ucm91c2Vycy9Qcm9kLw..


oh no..they don't have my size anymore!! I find it really hard to shop Asos clothing..The nice styles are always sold out and they rarely restock!! the smallest size for the normal range is size 6 and they're still too big for me so I have to shop the Petite range..the size 4/6 fit but then the length is too short..plus Petite range has very little styles to choose from..what a dilemma!


----------



## karwood

Selita Ebanks wearing Lady Daf:


----------



## candyapples88

pixiesparkle said:


> oh no..they don't have my size anymore!! I find it really hard to shop Asos clothing..The nice styles are always sold out and they rarely restock!! the smallest size for the normal range is size 6 and they're still too big for me so I have to shop the Petite range..the size 4/6 fit but then the length is too short..plus Petite range has very little styles to choose from..what a dilemma!



You can get RB pants on the J Brand website & they restock their supply once every few weeks. The RB pants have been pretty popular for them, as they're doing a whole bright color theme now with their jeans in various colors.


----------



## Hipployta

imelda74 said:


> I would,  please.  Thank you so much.



modcloth.com
stopstaringclothing.com
pinupgirlclothing.com
mybabyjo.com
heartbreakerclothing.com
bettiepageclothing.com
vivienofholloway.com
tarastarlet.com


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Does anyone know who makes the capri pants?
> 
> www3.pictures.zimbio.com/bg/Cheryl+departs+Cannes+K2tOVlGi_9cl.jpg



Cheryl Cole's pants are Joseph bright blue ange cotton cropped pants :

http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...nts&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-X5ldAjHXAZtyJ1FM1QOBQA

However, there are more affordable versions, like the ones I posted from ASOS.com.


----------



## karwood

Christina Aguilera wearing Lady Peep:


----------



## jenayb

I just don't understand Rihanna's style these days.


----------



## karwood

Britney Spears wearing Pigalle Spike for the Harper Bazaar June/July 2011 issue:


----------



## karwood

Christina Aguilera wearing Lady Clou:


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> Britney Spears wearing Pigalle Spike for the Harper Bazaar June/July 2011 issue:



I love when BritBrit gets all cleaned up!


----------



## jancedtif

^She does look fantastic!!


----------



## babysweetums

karwood said:


> Britney Spears wearing Pigalle Spike for the Harper Bazaar June/July 2011 issue:



britney forever!!  loove her


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Britney Spears wearing Pigalle Spike for the Harper Bazaar June/July 2011 issue:



 Britney


----------



## BellaShoes

Gosh, Britney sure did clean up! She looks fab!

Christina needs to get herself on the same regime, her hair and recent style makes me sad...

*Karwood*!!! Thanks for the great references on the pants!!!!!


----------



## chacci1

Karwood--Thanks for always posting these fab. pics!!

Britney looks amazing!  She is such a great success story!  So happy for her!


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Britney Spears wearing Pigalle Spike for the Harper Bazaar June/July 2011 issue:



she looks great here! I am loving that dress on her!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Selita Ebanks wearing Lady Daf:



Lady Dafs are super FAB!


----------



## Louboufan

I agree. Her style has been off for the past 1.5yrs.


jenaywins said:


> I just don't understand Rihanna's style these days.


----------



## 5elle

Rihanna's doing her own thing and I like it. It's not my style but I really admire that she doesn't care about convention. Interesting to see the Luxuras worn in an unconventional way.


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> I just don't understand Rihanna's style these days.



Me too


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> Britney Spears wearing Pigalle Spike for the Harper Bazaar June/July 2011 issue:



 Britney


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Lady Peep:



She was looking really stunning a little while back, but now..I just don't no!!....


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> I love when BritBrit gets all cleaned up!



agreed! she looks great! looks like the new (ok new-ish) guy is doing her a world of good!


----------



## lovechanel920

Shantel VanSanten


----------



## 9distelle

Alessandra Torresani


----------



## 5elle

9distelle said:


> Alessandra Torresani



Beautiful ADs but I'm clearly getting OCD regarding Loubies as that scratched heel is upsetting me.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks great with photoshop and when other people dress her



karwood said:


> Britney Spears wearing Pigalle Spike for the Harper Bazaar June/July 2011 issue:


----------



## 5elle

AEGIS said:


> she looks great with photoshop and when other people dress her



Don't we all


----------



## AEGIS

5elle said:


> Don't we all




lol..you are so right. i wish i could be photoshopped just in life


----------



## babysweetums

5elle said:


> Rihanna's doing her own thing and I like it. It's not my style but I really admire that she doesn't care about convention. Interesting to see the Luxuras worn in an unconventional way.



i totally agree!! i love and am always inspired by a risktaker!! how boring would the world be if we all dresses "safely" i wish there were more celebs like her


----------



## jenayb

5elle said:


> Rihanna's doing her own thing and I like it. It's not my style but I really admire that she doesn't care about convention. Interesting to see the Luxuras worn in an unconventional way.


 
Sometimes I wonder if she does it for the sake of attention...


----------



## candyapples88

Christina in Candy...


----------



## candyapples88

Ludicris' wife wearing Daf...


----------



## 5elle

jenaywins said:


> Sometimes I wonder if she does it for the sake of attention...



Probably? I must confess I might have done the same


----------



## jenayb

5elle said:


> Probably? I must confess I might have done the same


----------



## babysweetums

xxx


----------



## BellaShoes

Dang! Ludacris' wife is HOT!

Oh *Christina*, where did you find those damn leggings? I thought we had seen the last of them....


----------



## jancedtif

^Yep Luda's wife is hot!  And I too am sad that Christina found those leggings, but I love her shoes!!


----------



## jenayb

Christine is sooooo gorgy, but she has such a petite frame that she just doesn't carry a bit of extra weight well. 

Luda's wife is a bombshell! Dayum!


----------



## imelda74

Hipployta said:


> modcloth.com
> stopstaringclothing.com
> pinupgirlclothing.com
> mybabyjo.com
> heartbreakerclothing.com
> bettiepageclothing.com
> vivienofholloway.com
> tarastarlet.com


 
Thank you so much, youre a doll. 

xoxo Jo


----------



## imelda74

BellaShoes said:


> Dang! Ludacris' wife is HOT!
> 
> Oh *Christina*, where did you find those damn leggings? I thought we had seen the last of them....


 
From Lilo?


----------



## 9distelle

Amber Rose


----------



## CelticLuv

candyapples88 said:


> Christina in Candy...



shoe twins! I love my Candy's! They are the best style combination of naughty (studs) and nice (lace)


----------



## CelticLuv

9distelle said:


> Amber Rose



LOVE the shoes...gorgeous! Amber, on the other hand,....not so much


----------



## karwood

Rachel McAdams wearing Maudissima:


----------



## soleilbrun

True, Christina's leggings hurt my feelings!

As for Luda's wife:  She is amazing!  What did his old wife look like?  Unfortunately, her photos finds me at a not so good moment.  I had an epiphany recently and I'm ready to admit some things.

I, soleilbrun, have never nor will ever be thick, phat, have junk in my trunk, have a bid bedonkadonk(?), etc.  No amount of working out will ever change that.  I am me but a girl can dream.


----------



## karwood

Jada Pinkett Smith wearing Toutenboucle:


----------



## Ms.parker123

Jada is so fly for a 40+ women, with 2 kids.


----------



## erinmiyu

^^she's very pretty, but for me she always looks sort of unhappy.


----------



## Elise499

Jada and Rachel both look amazing, I love their shoes !


----------



## candyapples88

CelticLuv said:


> shoe twins! I love my Candy's! They are the best style combination of naughty (studs) and nice (lace)



I want a pair


----------



## candyapples88

soleilbrun said:


> True, Christina's leggings hurt my feelings!
> 
> As for Luda's wife:  She is amazing!  What did his old wife look like?  Unfortunately, her photos finds me at a not so good moment.  I had an epiphany recently and I'm ready to admit some things.
> 
> I, soleilbrun, have never nor will ever be thick, phat, have junk in my trunk, have a bid bedonkadonk(?), etc.  No amount of working out will ever change that.  I am me but a girl can dream.



I'm not sure how old she is, but I know that she is currently in med-school at some FL university!


----------



## soleilbrun

candyapples88 said:


> I'm not sure how old she is, but I know that she is currently in med-school at some FL university!


 
She's gorgeous and smart! Go Luda


----------



## candyapples88

soleilbrun said:


> She's gorgeous and smart! Go Luda



Btw...I'm sure your body is gorgeous just the way it is


----------



## soleilbrun

candyapples88 said:


> Btw...I'm sure your body is gorgeous just the way it is


 
Thank you


----------



## needloub

Jada looks awesome! She doesn't look unhappy. I always think she makes that face because her husband is so hot and smart, her kids are talented, and she knows she looks good...female swagger LOL!


----------



## soulchiq

Pfnille said:


> And another one of her, Madame Butterfly it is. I'm quite loving that style!


Off topic, but anyone know where I can find a mini clutch like the one she's holding?


----------



## karwood

Gwen Stefani wearing Boulima. I think the outfit would have looked better if the jumpsuit was hemmed correctly.


----------



## karwood

Jessica Szohr wearing Dahlia:


----------



## CelticLuv

Pfnille said:


> And another one of her, Madame Butterfly it is. I'm quite loving that style!



any thoughts on who makes the skirt? thanks!


----------



## Pfnille

CelticLuv said:


> any thoughts on who makes the skirt? thanks!



I'm pretty sure that she's wearing all Armani - except for the shoes.


----------



## karwood

CelticLuv said:


> any thoughts on who makes the skirt? thanks!





Pfnille said:


> I'm pretty sure that she's wearing all Armani - except for the shoes.



She is wearing Emporio Armani Womenswear


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Gwen Stefani wearing Boulima. I think the outfit would have looked better if the jumpsuit was hemmed correctly.



Gosh in my mind she can do no wrong.


----------



## BellaShoes

Gwen looks fabulous! What happened to Gavin? Gwen seems not to age and Gavin is aging enough for the both of them 

Rachel McAdams looks lovely...

*Karwood*, thanks for keeping us in the hottest celeb pics!


----------



## pixiesparkle

BellaShoes said:


> Gosh, Britney sure did clean up! She looks fab!
> 
> Christina needs to get herself on the same regime, her hair and recent style makes me sad...


My thoughts exactly! Christina looked so fab in Burlesque I thought she had finally got back on track until I saw her at the Grammys..=/


candyapples88 said:


> Christina in Candy...


those leggings...but the ostrich candy pumps 


karwood said:


> Rachel McAdams wearing Maudissima:


ohhh I just adore her..she's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## imelda74

9distelle said:


> Alessandra Torresani


 
love love LOVE these shoes   and


----------



## imelda74

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you


 
Love your name,  My daughters middle name is Soleil.  She is my sunshine.


----------



## imelda74

karwood said:


> Gwen Stefani wearing Boulima. I think the outfit would have looked better if the jumpsuit was hemmed correctly.


 
According to Yahoo, she blew Angie away..Iman has this in gold and I am liking the gold one better but Gwen looks fab.


----------



## unoma

Coleen Rooney


----------



## karwood

Keira Knightly wearing Change of Guard. Flaunt issue #115:


----------



## nyjaesmith

Model Jessica White and Celeb Stylist June Ambrose


----------



## shoes4me

unoma said:


> Coleen Rooney



especially from the back she looks all shoes and feet


----------



## soleilbrun

imelda74 said:


> Love your name,  My daughters middle name is Soleil.  She is my sunshine.


 In college a friend of mine called me chocolate sunshine and this was the closest translation I came up with at the time.  Now I know it's not that close to the original.  I think that is a great middle name: X sunshine X, great choice.


----------



## karwood

Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing VP:


----------



## soleilbrun

Do we know who gwen is wearing? I love me a jumpsuit.


----------



## candyapples88

soleilbrun said:


> Do we know who gwen is wearing? I love me a jumpsuit.



Idk...but I do know that H&M has some _very_ cute jumpsuits right now. Just bought me one the other day!


----------



## karwood

soleilbrun said:


> Do we know who gwen is wearing? I love me a jumpsuit.



Stella McCartney. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...840816&010=B1GQW&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B1GQW


----------



## icecreamom

*Kar* is like a fashion bible ... she has all the answers !


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yeah, what gives, *K*! Tell us how you always know! :worthy:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^I'm sure she'll tell you, but then she'll have to kill you  Secrets like that cannot be loose in the world


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^I'm sure she'll tell you, but then she'll have to kill you  Secrets like that cannot be loose in the world


----------



## shaggy360

Anyone mentioned the new series "Behind Mansion Walls"? The trailer shows a pair of gold Pigalle Plato 120s (I think!)

http://investigation.discovery.com/videos/behind-mansion-walls-all-new-series-june-6th.html


----------



## nyjaesmith

Janet Jackson


----------



## BellaShoes

^Holy smokes a Daff with a BiBi heel?


----------



## nyjaesmith

One more.


----------



## candyapples88

BellaShoes said:


> ^Holy smokes a Daff with a BiBi heel?



I think it's called the Daffy...


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> ^Holy smokes a Daff with a BiBi heel?



Yep. The Daffy!


----------



## soleilbrun

karwood said:


> Stella McCartney.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...840816&010=B1GQW&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B1GQW


 
Just followed the link and saw the price. Holly molly! Maybe jumpsuits aren't all that.  I think I'll head on over to H&M.  I'll start saving now and maybe by the time I retire I can find that on ebay for a good price


----------



## BellaShoes

Daffy? That is a whole lotta shoe!


----------



## mal

BellaShoes said:


> ^Holy smokes a Daff with a BiBi heel?


----------



## Jönathan

karwood said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing VP:



Sarah looks gorgeous. I can't wait for her new show "Ringer" to start this fall on CW.


----------



## KarenBorter

I may have to get a Daffy too ... ugh. I saw that style but if I can pick one up in Black I am ALL over it.


----------



## imelda74

soleilbrun said:


> In college a friend of mine called me chocolate sunshine and this was the closest translation I came up with at the time. Now I know it's not that close to the original. I think that is a great middle name: X sunshine X, great choice.


 
Thanks, if you ever meet her, you will know right away how fitting that name is for her.  first name Natalie.  It rolls so well off the tongue, Natalie Soleil.


----------



## AEGIS

wife? when did that happen?




candyapples88 said:


> Ludicris' wife wearing Daf...


----------



## AEGIS

CelticLuv said:


> shoe twins! I love my Candy's! They are the best style combination of naughty (studs) and nice (lace)



i knooow. i love mine. i should wear them more. i have them in black but one day i will have the red with gold studs



candyapples88 said:


> I'm not sure how old she is, but I know that she is currently in med-school at some FL university!



hmm she dropped out a long time ago. seems like when she met luda actually.


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> i knooow. i love mine. i should wear them more. i have them in black but one day i will have the red with gold studs
> 
> 
> 
> hmm she dropped out a long time ago. seems like when she met luda actually.



I heard she reenrolled...but who knows really


----------



## imelda74

I saw an episode of Khloe and Lamar and they actually showed Khloes closet and I almost fainted.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

candyapples88 said:


> I think it's called the Daffy...



I like so much this style!


----------



## AEGIS

candyapples88 said:


> I heard she reenrolled...but who knows really




oh that would be great if she did! either way--it is great that he married an intelligent woman and not just some groupie skeezeer


----------



## jancedtif

nyjaesmith said:


> Janet Jackson


 
I don't really like the fit of her outfit, but I'm really liking the color combo!


----------



## phiphi

Jönathan;18995737 said:
			
		

> Sarah looks gorgeous. I can't wait for her new show "Ringer" to start this fall on CW.


 
omg i know right!? i can't wait to see that show too! SMG is perfection.


----------



## needloub

I am digging the Daffy!! I think I prefer the thicker heel...


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Lady Daf:


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Lady Daf:



I slipped on my LD's last night to walk around the house in. I really do love this style and she looks so pretty in them 

Oh, *karwood, *I just watched the episode the other night where your Carrie quote comes from. I am currently working thru the entire series of SaTC again on Netflix


----------



## karwood

Jamie Chung wearing Rolando:


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay *Karwood*.... do you know who KK's dress is by? LOVE!


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> I slipped on my LD's last night to walk around the house in. I really do love this style and she looks so pretty in them
> 
> Oh, *karwood, *I just watched the episode the other night where your Carrie quote comes from. I am currently working thru the entire series of SaTC again on Netflix



It is definitely one of my favorite lines from SATC


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Okay *Karwood*.... do you know who KK's dress is by? LOVE!



It's by Karen Zambos. It is the Elena tunic

http://www.singer22.com/11s313.html?source=googleaffiliate


----------



## babysweetums

kourtneys dress is super cute  but it would never work as a dress for you or me bella lol!!http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/Karen_Zambos_Elena_Tunic_p/11s613.htm


----------



## BellaShoes

^ paired with lissie leggings or capri's though? FAB!!!

Here is a link to the style itself, it is sleeveless with a large keyhole cut out back!

http://www.shopbop.com/elena-top-karen-zambos-vintage/vp/v=1/845524441897034.htm


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> oh that would be great if she did! either way--it is great that he married an intelligent woman and not just some groupie skeezeer



Amen!


----------



## unoma

karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Lady Daf:


 


Kim Kardashian

Are they sharing the shoes 

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/05/19/article-0-0C24668600000578-411_468x742.jpg

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/05/19/article-0-0C24BA9C00000578-614_224x609.jpg


----------



## unoma

karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Lady Daf:


 


Kim Kardashian

Are they sharing the shoes 
i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/05/19/article-0-0C24BA9C00000578-614_224x609.jpg


----------



## karwood

unoma said:


> Kim Kardashian
> 
> Are they sharing the shoes
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/05/19/article-0-0C24668600000578-411_468x742.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/05/19/article-0-0C24BA9C00000578-614_224x609.jpg



I'm very certain they both could afford to buy their own pair of Lady Daf.


----------



## candyapples88

Kim in Lady Daf again...


----------



## karwood

Gwen Stefani wearing Lady Peep Sling:


----------



## unoma

karwood said:


> I'm very certain they both could afford to buy their own pair of Lady Daf.


 
In keeping up with the kardashians i saw Kourtney borrowing kim CC bag


----------



## unoma

unoma said:


> In keeping up with the kardashians i saw Kourtney borrowing kim CC bag


 
I WANT ONE


----------



## mishybelle

Just saw pics of the Halte... can't wait to see RiRi rock them.


----------



## unoma

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## unoma

unoma said:


> i want one


 
Simon Cowell's ex girlfriend Terri Seymour


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Jamie Chung wearing Rolando:



She has come a long way from _The Real World San Diego_. Love those Rolando's!


----------



## karwood

unoma said:


> Simon Cowell's ex girlfriend Terri Seymour



Looks like someone here is doing a search for Lady Daf You should be searching for a pair to buy for yourself.


----------



## candyapples88

unoma said:


> Khloe Kardashian



I love Khloe and the outfit ain't _so_ bad, but homegirl has major camel toe!!


----------



## karwood

candyapples88 said:


> I love Khloe and the outfit ain't _so_ bad, but homegirl has major camel toe!!



I saw this picture yesterday and I could not bring myself to post the pic here. Those denims don't look good on her, especially in the _one_ area.


----------



## nillacobain

Dita  - Fifis or Samiras strass? I think she is wearing a Maykimay clutch as well.








Source: JustJared


----------



## unoma

karwood said:


> I saw this picture yesterday and I could not bring myself to post the pic here. Those denims don't look good on her, especially in the _one_ area.


 
Can she breathe in those Jeans? Cant belive she squeeze into them.
Prety girl, like red jeans but not liking the outfit at allush:


----------



## unoma

karwood said:


> Looks like someone here is doing a search for Lady Daf You should be searching for a pair to buy for yourself.


 
Cant blame a girl for looking
I REALLY REALLY WANT ONE


----------



## karwood

unoma said:


> Cant blame a girl for looking
> I REALLY REALLY WANT ONE



What's stopping you from buying a pair, if you "REALLY REALLY WANT" a pair? If you don't buy a pair now, you will regret it when they are all sold out.


----------



## unoma

karwood said:


> What's stopping you from buying a pair, if you "REALLY REALLY WANT" a pair? If you don't buy a pair now, you will regret it when they are all sold out.


 
My size is 41.5 or 42. Very hard to find


----------



## candyapples88

karwood said:


> I saw this picture yesterday and I could not bring myself to post the pic here. Those denims don't look good on her, especially in the _one_ area.



I know...and it's crazy because I don't feel her body is all bad. Just those pants...those pants


----------



## babysweetums

if you want to distract yourself from the camel toe just look at the ring...


----------



## AEGIS

she's the best dressed kardashian about 75% of the time. Kim and her "size 2" self needs to stop wearing such clingy clothing



karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Lady Daf:





candyapples88 said:


> Kim in Lady Daf again...



these work for her especially since she's dating a giant



babysweetums said:


> if you want to distract yourself from the camel toe just look at the ring...




her ring is the size of a small child.


----------



## candyapples88

Gwen in Lady Peep sling...


----------



## KarenBorter

candyapples88 said:


> Gwen in Lady Peep sling...



I love this entire outfit and I love the colorway of the shoes ... so pretty!


----------



## New-New

KarenBorter said:


> I love this entire outfit and I love the colorway of the shoes ... so pretty!



I'm not a fan of how the dress just smushes and unflatters her rack.

The girls need to be out more.


----------



## shoes4me

unoma said:


> Khloe Kardashian



it wouldn´t be a bad outfit imho, if she´d just chosen the pants two sizes larger...

beautiful shoes, anyway


----------



## surlygirl

karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Lady Daf:



love the yellow clutch! can anyone identify? thanks much.


----------



## karwood

TV Personality Giuliana Rancic wearing Ronda Dina:


----------



## BellaShoes

*Surly*, everything I am finding just simply says vintage.... with the basketweave, perhaps BV?


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> love the yellow clutch! can anyone identify? thanks much.



The clutch is vintage


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> TV Personality Giuliana Rancic wearing Ronda Dina:



OMG what pretty feminine shoes! What year were these?


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> OMG what pretty feminine shoes! What year were these?



I think these came out in F/W 2009.


----------



## FlipDiver

candyapples88 said:


> Gwen in Lady Peep sling...



I love Gwen but it kinda looks like she's paying tribute to Bride of Frankenstein here... the dress, the hair, the heavy eye makeup...


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> I think these came out in F/W 2009.



Thank you *karwood* those are so adorable!


----------



## surlygirl

BellaShoes said:


> *Surly*, everything I am finding just simply says vintage.... with the basketweave, perhaps BV?





karwood said:


> The clutch is vintage



Thanks, loves. It's fab!


----------



## karwood

Zoe Saldana carrying and wearing Pigalles. Dress: D&G:


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> Zoe Saldana carrying and wearing Pigalles. Dress: D&G:



gosh, the woman is teeny tiny! so jelly...


----------



## BellaShoes

Love that *Karwood *added the dress designer already... I guess she knows that will be the next question...


----------



## bling*lover

Heidi Klum


----------



## FashionGoddess

karwood said:


> Zoe Saldana carrying and wearing Pigalles. Dress: D&G:


I love Zoe's..She looks Hot! Thanks Karwood for the info on the dress!


----------



## FlipDiver

Lady Gaga is on SNL right now wearing Daffs!!! 

Even my husband said "Look, Lady Gaga is wearing Louboutins!"


----------



## imelda74

bling*lover said:


> Heidi Klum


 
Noooo....not the escalator!!! What did those shoes do to you Heidi?


----------



## carlinha

imelda74 said:


> Noooo....not the escalator!!! What did those shoes do to you Heidi?



i never had a problem with my heels and escalators 

i feel like the regular heel thickness is wider than the escalator grating... maybe the fifi thinner heel can be a problem, but not the regular heels for me.


----------



## imelda74

carlinha said:


> i never had a problem with my heels and escalators
> 
> i feel like the regular heel thickness is wider than the escalator grating... maybe the fifi thinner heel can be a problem, but not the regular heels for me.


 
My decolts have a super thin heel so...yeah and Im afraid of escalators anyway....lol


----------



## pixiesparkle

imelda74 said:


> My decolts have a super thin heel so...yeah and Im afraid of escalators anyway....lol


My fifi heels got stuck once..it was anything but pleasant..lol


----------



## 9distelle

Christian Serratos


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> Christian Serratos



I love those shoes! I would like could buy them 

But I think those are a bit bigger to her right?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

candyapples88 said:


> I know...and it's crazy because I don't feel her body is all bad. Just those pants...those pants



completely agree...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Lady Daf:



I like so much her outfit!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay Heidi's black jeans are perfection, any ideas?


----------



## Stacy31

bling*lover said:


> Heidi Klum


 

Can someone identify these shoes?  Alti? Bianca? Something else?


----------



## karwood

Stacy31 said:


> Can someone identify these shoes?  Alti? Bianca? Something else?




They are Bianca


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Love that *Karwood *added the dress designer already... I guess she knows that will be the next question...



I definitely knew  it was coming


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Minnillo wearing Bianca:


----------



## 9distelle

Nagore Aramburu


----------



## jeshika

9distelle said:


> Nagore Aramburu



don't get the shoes with that dress...


----------



## needloub

FlipDiver said:


> Lady Gaga is on SNL right now wearing Daffs!!!
> 
> Even my husband said "Look, Lady Gaga is wearing Louboutins!"



Hahaha! My hubby said the same thing!


----------



## 9distelle

Carlota Ruiz


----------



## jeshika

9distelle said:


> Carlota Ruiz


 
jennys!


----------



## karwood

Fergie wearing Daffodile:


----------



## karwood

Rihanna  wearing Pigalle :


----------



## karwood

Kylie Minogue wearing Change of Guard:


----------



## karwood

Janet Jackson wearing Daffy:


----------



## karwood

Keri Hilson wearing Balota:


----------



## Tiffy24

Terrible quality pics I know, but I had to post them. Lady Gaga on SNL last night wearing dafs in a skit with Justin Timberlake. Can someone ID the dress, lol?


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> Rihanna  wearing Pigalle :



I LOVE the hairstyle on her. not so much the color... but baby steps, i guess?


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Fergie wearing Daffodile:



fergie looks amazing... i love the dress, the shoes AND the AMQ clutch!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Beyonce


----------



## carlinha

nyjaesmith said:


> Beyonce



for once i like how beyonce looks!


----------



## imskyhigh

^ agreed. my eyesight is definitely going though  -  what material are her shoes??


----------



## karwood

imskyhigh said:


> ^ agreed. my eyesight is definitely going though  -  what material are her shoes??



These are the Jenny Glitter York. It's glittered  fabric:


----------



## foosy

I had this conversation with a friend and she said nobody was wearing louboutins at the Cannes film festival. I said it could not be, but when I searched for images, I did not find any, because most actresses wore long gowns. Any pictures of louboutins at this 64th Cannes film festival?


----------



## AEGIS

i was just thinking i should get rid of mine...nm after seeing this!



candyapples88 said:


> Gwen in Lady Peep sling...


----------



## AEGIS

loooove



karwood said:


> Vanessa Minnillo wearing Bianca:


----------



## candyapples88

foosy said:


> I had this conversation with a friend and she said nobody was wearing louboutins at the Cannes film festival. I said it could not be, but when I searched for images, I did not find any, because most actresses wore long gowns. Any pictures of louboutins at this 64th Cannes film festival?



If you go back a few pages you will see some.


----------



## 9distelle

Leila Bekhti shoe detail


----------



## MissPrivé

surlygirl said:


> love the yellow clutch! can anyone identify? thanks much.


 
It's vintage


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Rihanna wearing Pigalle :


 

I think this is the very first time I like Rihanna's outfit. She looks very sofisticated.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> Nagore Aramburu



Xavi Alonso`s wife looks really nice! I love her suede framboise bananas


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Kylie Minogue wearing Change of Guard:



she looks awesome!! nice shoes


----------



## legaldiva

What color/fabric Biancas is Vanessa Minnillo wearing?


----------



## karwood

legaldiva said:


> What color/fabric Biancas is Vanessa Minnillo wearing?



It looks very much like  she is wearing the Bianca cobra tamponato Corda. If yes,  I know Madison got these in early January and the  retail price was  $ 1395.


----------



## CsharpM

Taboo - Louis Flat Pik Pik


----------



## jenayb

legaldiva said:


> What color/fabric Biancas is Vanessa Minnillo wearing?


 


karwood said:


> It looks very much like she is wearing the Bianca cobra tamponato Corda. If yes, I know Madison got these in early January and the retail price was $ 1395.


 
There is also what appears to be a black and white tweed material which NM LV just received in. Could be what she is wearing............... Certainlylooks like it. Here is a dingy pic my SA text me:


----------



## Nolia

VB in Daffs at Simon Fuller's Walk of Fame Star Ceremony


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> It looks very much like  she is wearing the Bianca cobra tamponato Corda. If yes,  I know Madison got these in early January and the  retail price was  $ 1395.





jenaywins said:


> There is also what appears to be a black and white tweed material which NM LV just received in. Could be what she is wearing............... Certainlylooks like it. Here is a dingy pic my SA text me:


.   



These are the Biancas I was referring about, but yours also looks quite similar to ones she is wearing.


----------



## chacci1

Nolia said:


> VB in Daffs at Simon Fuller's Walk of Fame Star Ceremony




Wow...she actually looks really good here!  Amazing what a smile on her face actually does!!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Biancas I was referring about, but yours also looks quite similar to ones she is wearing.


 
Regardless, those certainly are beautiful!


----------



## jancedtif

jenaywins said:


> There is also what appears to be a black and white tweed material which NM LV just received in. Could be what she is wearing............... Certainlylooks like it. Here is a dingy pic my SA text me:



*Jenay*, do you know how much the white tweed Biancas are?  TIA!


----------



## mal

Nolia said:


> VB in Daffs at Simon Fuller's Walk of Fame Star Ceremony


----------



## BellaShoes

Karwood, those Biancas are fantastic!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

she's wearing those nude Daffs everywhere  LOVE IT!


----------



## jenayb

jancedtif said:


> *Jenay*, do you know how much the white tweed Biancas are?  TIA!



Let me text my SA babe. I'm going to guess $895 - $995.


----------



## carlinha

jancedtif said:


> *Jenay*, do you know how much the white tweed Biancas are?  TIA!



not *jenay* but they're $795.  let me know if you need a NM SA!


----------



## 9distelle

Aubrey O'Day


----------



## candyapples88

9distelle said:


> Aubrey O'Day



Why is she wearing a bra, or "swim suit" top that is 2x too big for her


----------



## 5elle

candyapples88 said:


> Why is she wearing a bra, or "swim suit" top that is 2x too big for her



Looks ill-fitting rather than too big to me. Love that gingham fabric on her feet though


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nolia said:


> VB in Daffs at Simon Fuller's Walk of Fame Star Ceremony



Love how she looks


----------



## karwood

Nolia said:


> VB in Daffs at Simon Fuller's Walk of Fame Star Ceremony



I absolutely love VB! She is definitely one of my fashion icons!

Another celebrity sporting the beige Daffodile, singer Ciara:


----------



## karwood

She may not be recognizable  in the USA, but the shoes most definitely are. EU Actress Natasha Yarovenko wearing  Daffodile Burma Acqua AB:


----------



## karwood

Nicki Minaj wearing Gril:


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Lady Page:


----------



## karwood

Jessica Biel wearing Chiara:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Lady Page:



*Karwood* -- off topic but I just wanted to let you know that I'm always so impressed that you manage to find all of these photos and your knowledge of current fashion is absolutely phenomenal! WOW!

...Although it's not my style, I generally really like Dita von Teese (as far as being put together every single day no matter the occasion, she's definitely someone I aspire to emulate) but I don't think the cut of this dress flatters her at all.


----------



## karwood

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> *Karwood* -- off topic but I just wanted to let you know that I'm always so impressed that you manage to find all of these photos and your knowledge of current fashion is absolutely phenomenal! WOW!
> 
> .




Awww! Thank you so much!


----------



## skislope15

These are TDF!!!



karwood said:


> She may not be recognizable in the USA, but the shoes most definitely are. EU Actress Natasha Yarovenko wearing Daffodile Burma Acqua AB:


----------



## nyjaesmith

NeNe Leakes


----------



## Ms.parker123

I would love to see what Nene leakes louboutin collection looks like all together. She owns a lot.


----------



## 5elle

karwood said:


> She may not be recognizable  in the USA, but the shoes most definitely are. EU Actress Natasha Yarovenko wearing  Daffodile Burma Acqua AB:



She's not from the EU but I take your point, fabulous look.


----------



## expensive shoes

Nikki minaj's gril shoe, is that new or old?  I love them!


----------



## karwood

5elle said:


> She's not from the EU but I take your point, fabulous look.



She is mostly famous in Spain, although she is originally from  Alma-Ata, Kazakhstan, Russia.


----------



## 5elle

karwood said:


> She is mostly famous in Spain, although she is originally from  Alma-Ata, Kazakhstan, Russia.



Yes, exactly. I should start paying more attention to her, she looks immaculate.


----------



## HermesLuv

Nolia said:


> VB in Daffs at Simon Fuller's Walk of Fame Star Ceremony


 

VB is absolute perfection!!! 

Aubrey is a disaster


----------



## 9distelle

Hofit Golan


----------



## LavenderIce

expensive shoes said:


> Nikki minaj's gril shoe, is that new or old?  I love them!



I think it's a newer style.  I saw it at Nordstrom.


----------



## mishybelle

9distelle said:


> Aubrey O'Day


 
Hmm, maybe Aubrey was hoping if she oversized the top, her bottom half would look smaller. Too bad it just looks ridiculous...


----------



## jancedtif

jenaywins said:


> Let me text my SA babe. I'm going to guess $895 - $995.



Thanks *Jenay*!!



carlinha said:


> not *jenay* but they're $795.  let me know if you need a NM SA!



Thank you *Carlinha*!!!  I'm trying to resist them, but I'll let you know if I do!


----------



## surlygirl

*jan *- I tried those on at NM, and while I love the Bianca style the fabric makes them very stiff. just a heads up if you decide to get them!


----------



## bling*lover

Avril Lavigne wearing Bianca


----------



## FlipDiver

bling*lover said:


> Avril Lavigne wearing Bianca



Her style is strange.  She tries to be this youthful, punk rock alt emo girl with ripped jeans, hoodies and streaked hair, but then wears Loubs and has LV monogram luggage.  And is that an Hermes bag?


----------



## bling*lover

FlipDiver said:


> Her style is strange. She tries to be this youthful, punk rock alt emo girl with ripped jeans, hoodies and streaked hair, but then wears Loubs and has LV monogram luggage. And is that an Hermes bag?


 
It is a Hermes Kelly bag. And honestly I don't get her style at all either!! Interesting though how she matches her bag color to her hair color


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

FlipDiver said:


> Her style is strange.  She tries to be this youthful, punk rock alt emo girl with ripped jeans, hoodies and streaked hair, but then wears Loubs and has LV monogram luggage.  And is that an Hermes bag?



I could not agree more! That H bag just looks so sad in conjunction with this outfit and the matching hair streak .  I think the CLs work with the outfit (punk with an edge of class) but she so doesn't strike me as a woman that would own shoes like this


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> *jan *- I tried those on at NM, and while I love the Bianca style the fabric makes them very stiff. just a heads up if you decide to get them!



Thank you so much for this info! :hugs;



bling*lover said:


> Avril Lavigne wearing Bianca



Yeah ... I'm not digging this look.


----------



## bling*lover

I don't like Avril's look at all either, mainly because i'm not sure what kind of look it is exactly that she is going for. I had to post those pics though when I saw them because I was a little shocked to see her in those shoes! I don't ever recall seeing her in heels before, I could be wrong though!


----------



## FlipDiver

bling*lover said:


> I don't like Avril's look at all either, mainly because i'm not sure what kind of look it is exactly that she is going for. I had to post those pics though when I saw them because I was a little shocked to see her in those shoes! I don't ever recall seeing her in heels before, I could be wrong though!



She's worn CLs before, and she usually looks like a confused little girl trying on her mom's clothes.  Someone like V Becks looks like she was born wearing sky high heels, but the same shoes look so unnatural and out of place on Avril:


----------



## bling*lover

FlipDiver said:


> She's worn CLs before, and she usually looks like a confused little girl trying on her mom's clothes. Someone like V Becks looks like she was born wearing sky high heels, but the same shoes look so unnatural and out of place on Avril:


 
Well there you go, you learn something new everyday. I will say though that the vp spikes would seem to fit her personality a little more!


----------



## BellaShoes

Not feeling Avril with a Hermes and CL's... really odd for her style/genre


----------



## BellaShoes

Mother Monster in black kid Daff's in 'bring it on down to liquorville'... SNL

Love me some GaGa.....


----------



## needloub

Maybe Avril has been hanging with the Kardashian sisters LOL! I have to agree though the combo looks strange...the only person who can rock the "punk" style with some class is Gwen Stefani IMO


----------



## AEGIS

VeryStylishGirl said:


> I could not agree more! That H bag just looks so sad in conjunction with this outfit and the matching hair streak .  I think the CLs work with the outfit (punk with an edge of class) but she so doesn't strike me as a woman that would own shoes like this




i think her look is really affected. like nobody believes you and that look anymore avril. you are a grown woman with a grown bank account by the looks of the bag. just stop it. we don't believe you. you need more people.


----------



## CMP86

I don't like Avril's look but I want her Kelly! That bag is amazing! I love the vibrant lime green.


----------



## 5elle

I don't get all the Avril hate. I don't think she's going for any kind of standard look and people get so out of place when they can't stereotype someone. She's being herself, which is punky and she has high end items that she's worked hard for. Her style is not my style and I'm guessing not most people's on TPF but really, the Biancas look amazing on her and the Kelly is not even in a conventional colour. She dresses uniquely because she's in a unique position


----------



## bling*lover

5elle said:


> I don't get all the Avril hate. I don't think she's going for any kind of standard look and people get so out of place when they can't stereotype someone. She's being herself, which is punky and she has high end items that she's worked hard for. Her style is not my style and I'm guessing not most people's on TPF but really, the Biancas look amazing on her and *the Kelly is not even in a conventional colour*. She dresses uniquely because she's in a unique position


 
I said that aswell in the Hermes thread about the color I think that it isn't so bad because the color would seem to fit her personality a little more. And as for her wearing CL's I like the pic of her in the VP spikes, they are more her I think. Just my opinion though!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

FlipDiver said:


> Her style is strange.  She tries to be this youthful, punk rock alt emo girl with ripped jeans, hoodies and streaked hair, but then wears Loubs and has LV monogram luggage.  And is that an Hermes bag?



I thought same...
:giggles: her hair color combines with her H bag


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> She may not be recognizable  in the USA, but the shoes most definitely are. EU Actress Natasha Yarovenko wearing  Daffodile Burma Acqua AB:



just WOW!  those shoes are a dream


----------



## chacci1

CRISPEDROSA said:


> just WOW!  those shoes are a dream



Totally agree!!!!  Shoes are stunning!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I think maybe she's going through an identity crisis, she did spend the majority of her teens/early twenties in the spotlight, and is experimenting with what works/doesn't work for her. 

And when I had "fun" hair colors (I think lime green was one of the only ones I didn't do) I loved matching certain parts of my outfit to my hair color. Just me though.


----------



## 9distelle

Patricia Heaton


----------



## nillacobain

FlipDiver said:


> Her style is strange. She tries to be this youthful, punk rock alt emo girl with ripped jeans, hoodies and streaked hair, but then wears Loubs and has LV monogram luggage. And is that an Hermes bag?


----------



## cl-pig

Kate Walsh at the 2011 Fifi Awards


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Vivienne Westwood:


----------



## karwood

Halle Berry wearing Anna. Dress: Halston:


----------



## candyapples88

Halle is perfection. She still looks the same after 15 years.


----------



## karwood

Eve wearing Greissimo:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Halle Berry wearing Anna. Dress: Halston:


 
Now THAT'S a cutout!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

karwood said:


> Heidi Klum wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Vivienne Westwood:



I adore her dress. Her shoes looks like Alti Pump to me


----------



## candyapples88

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I adore her dress. Her shoes looks like Alti Pump to me



It does look like the Alti pump...


----------



## nillacobain

candyapples88 said:


> *Halle is perfection*. She still looks the same after 15 years.


 

I agree but she always wears the same LBD ... Hallie, we got that you got an amazing body! Now please wear something different. Also, if you look at the runway pic that dress was not designed to sit under your belly... 

*envy mode off*

The Annas look great on her feet... ! I love this style... but I can't do strappy shoes like those...


----------



## karwood

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I adore her dress. Her shoes looks like Alti Pump to me



I think you are right. From the pic, her right shoe look very pointy, like the PP, and the  left shoe does however look like AP.



candyapples88 said:


> It does look like the Alti pump...



You guys are really lining up to call out on  my mistake.


----------



## misselizabeth22

^

Its all good girl!


----------



## candyapples88

karwood said:


> I think you are right. From the pic, her right shoe look very pointy, like the PP, and the  left shoe does however look like AP.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are really lining up to call out on  my mistake.



No, never calling out...just agreeing. I thought it was Pigalle as well, until Alti was brought up


----------



## Stilts

Is there a style thread for Halle under the celebrity style forum? I agree that she plays it safe often, but so do Lauren Conrad and Jennifer Aniston and those three basically always look good. 




nillacobain said:


> I agree but she always wears the same LBD ... Hallie, we got that you got an amazing body! Now please wear something different. Also, if you look at the runway pic that dress was not designed to sit under your belly...
> 
> *envy mode off*
> 
> The Annas look great on her feet... ! I love this style... but I can't do strappy shoes like those...


----------



## nillacobain

Dita in her beloved Roccia VP w/burgundy tip:













Source: JustJared


----------



## nillacobain

Stilts said:


> Is there a style thread for Halle under the celebrity style forum? I agree that she plays it safe often, but so do Lauren Conrad and Jennifer Aniston and those three basically always look good.


 
Here it is:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/halle-berry-out-and-about-296580.html


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

karwood said:


> Halle Berry wearing Anna. Dress: Halston:


 
my gosh she looks amazing! i would have to have my feet amputated if i ever tried to wear strappy shoes like that.


----------



## FashionGoddess

candyapples88 said:


> Halle is perfection. She still looks the same after 15 years.


....Hot!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Halle looks amazing!  And speaking of amazing, I have to hand it to you *Karwood*, you are like the fashion knowledge guru! :worthy:


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Halle looks amazing! And speaking of amazing, I have to hand it to you *Karwood*, you are like the fashion knowledge guru! :worthy:


 
Right? I love how *kar* just automatically posts who the dress is by now - lol!


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> Eve wearing Greissimo:





wow a classic example of just bc you match doesn't mean you look good


----------



## pixiesparkle

nillacobain said:


> Dita in her beloved Roccia VP w/burgundy tip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


she's perfection!! I love her jacket..does anyone know who designs it? *calling out to our fashion guru *kar **:giggles:


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

karwood said:


> Eve wearing Greissimo:



 Too much going on


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Right? I love how *kar* just automatically posts who the dress is by now - lol!



I caught that too....guess shes tired of us always asking


----------



## calisurf

There were people asking about a pair of blue capri pants (someone was wearing them with the blue magos)

Just saw/got these from Anthro. Wanted to pass along, sorry if it's not the right place. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E


----------



## 5elle

calisurf said:


> There were people asking about a pair of blue capri pants (someone was wearing them with the blue magos)
> 
> Just saw/got these from Anthro. Wanted to pass along, sorry if it's not the right place.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...uct=true&fromCategoryPage=true&templateType=E



Cheryl Cole - I think they were discussed further in the Celeb ID forum.


----------



## FlipDiver

Ice T's wife Coco wearing purple Pigalles (?) for her "Thong Thursday" pic - NSFW!

http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/27/coco-thong-thursday-ice-t-twitter/


----------



## nillacobain

FlipDiver said:


> Ice T's wife Coco wearing purple Pigalles (?) for her "Thong Thursday" pic - NSFW!
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/27/coco-thong-thursday-ice-t-twitter/


----------



## karwood

Charlize Theron wearing Alta Trott:


----------



## karwood

Pia Toscano wearing Halte:


----------



## karwood

Eve wearing Lady Daf:


----------



## AEGIS

she wears this well




karwood said:


> Eve wearing Lady Daf:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Oooh I found one! 

Chanel Iman

Dress: Dolce & Gabbana Spring/Summer 2011 RTW

Bag: Chanel Classic flap bag in goatskin embellished with swarovski strass; 2011

Shoes: CL Pigalili Pot Purri Strass 120s 







EDIT: I'm not Karwood - I totally used CoolSpotters.com to do that


----------



## babysweetums

pigalilis  ^


----------



## mal

karwood said:


> Pia Toscano wearing Halte:


Oh, my!


----------



## SpoiledPrincess

AEGIS said:


> she wears this well



I was thinking the exact same thing. The first outfit was no bueno! But I kind of like this one.


----------



## AllThingsFab101

karwood said:


> Pia Toscano wearing Halte:


 

Hi! 

Does anyone know the price of the Halte Black and Halte Nude? 

Thank you very much in advance 

:tpfrox:


----------



## 5elle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oooh I found one!
> 
> Chanel Iman
> 
> Dress: Dolce & Gabbana Spring/Summer 2011 RTW
> 
> Bag: Chanel Classic flap bag in goatskin embellished with swarovski strass; 2011
> 
> Shoes: CL Pigalili Pot Purri Strass 120s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm not Karwood - I totally used CoolSpotters.com to do that



D&G white lace, strassed Chanel and Pigalli...I die


----------



## Stephanie***

babysweetums said:


> pigalilis  ^



You should get those! They'd look unbelievable hot on you, kim!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oooh I found one!
> 
> Chanel Iman
> 
> Dress: Dolce & Gabbana Spring/Summer 2011 RTW
> 
> Bag: Chanel Classic flap bag in goatskin embellished with swarovski strass; 2011
> 
> Shoes: CL Pigalili Pot Purri Strass 120s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm not Karwood - I totally used CoolSpotters.com to do that



total madness... I would die for those shoes and her bag too


----------



## cts900

karwood said:


> Eve wearing Lady Daf:



I loooooove me some E-Vee-E!


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oooh I found one!
> 
> Chanel Iman
> 
> Dress: Dolce & Gabbana Spring/Summer 2011 RTW
> 
> Bag: Chanel Classic flap bag in goatskin embellished with swarovski strass; 2011
> 
> Shoes: CL Pigalili Pot Purri Strass 120s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm not Karwood - I totally used CoolSpotters.com to do that



She looks perfect!


----------



## karwood

January Jones in Allure magazine June 2011 wearing:

 Lucifer Bow:






 Balota:


----------



## 5elle

karwood said:


> January Jones in Allure magazine June 2011 wearing:
> 
> Lucifer Bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balota:



WOW!


----------



## Clooky001

Stunning!!!! 




karwood said:


> January Jones in Allure magazine June 2011 wearing:
> 
> Lucifer Bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balota:


----------



## BellaShoes

Why is January Jones everywhere right now? Madmen doesn't come back until Jan 2012?


----------



## Jönathan

Blake Lively


----------



## carlinha

^sigh, i wish i had her damn body.  i'll take even just the legs!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> ^sigh, i wish i had her damn body.  i'll take even just the legs!!!!



Amen, sister! The cork slings make them look even longer


----------



## pixiesparkle

Ashley Tisdale in 4A booties! Out of all the celebs spotted wearing this style so far Ashley is my fav


----------



## 9distelle

Wendy Williams


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ She has always looked like a man in drag to me. 

 Now, why can't I say something nice instead? I like the color of her dress.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

pixiesparkle said:


> Ashley Tisdale in 4A booties! Out of all the celebs spotted wearing this style so far Ashley is my fav



I like those booties!


----------



## oxox

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ She has always looked like a man in drag to me.
> 
> Now, why can't I say something nice instead? I like the color of her dress.



:lolots:

She has nice shoes!


----------



## PeepToe

carlinha said:


> ^sigh, i wish i had her damn body.  i'll take even just the legs!!!!



You and me both. I think I need to keep looking at her pics and maybe I'll hit up the gym more! Love her


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Why is January Jones everywhere right now? Madmen doesn't come back until Jan 2012?



i think it's cos the X-Men movie is coming out soon and isn't her baby daddy supposedly some supermodel's husband? supposedly. denied by all parties, of course.


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> ^sigh, i wish i had her damn body.  i'll take even just the legs!!!!



Agreed!


----------



## FlipDiver

Jönathan;19081496 said:
			
		

> Blake Lively



That poor Chanel is stuffed to capacity...


----------



## babysweetums

blakes outfit is totally gorgeous...perfection!! i love that skirt shes wearing


----------



## Jönathan

Christina Aguilera on Regis & Kelly from this morning.

Kelly is wearing a gorgeous pair of Charlotte Olympia pumps.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/1xj7HZy848A


----------



## citylicious

Jönathan;19081496 said:
			
		

> Blake Lively


 
Love this outfit, does anyone know what skirt/top she is wearing? TIA


----------



## BellaShoes

Blake looks gorgeous but overheated... is that pic from Monaco? Her legs go on forever!

Christina looked a little unstable in her LP's... no?

Yep, forgot January is in Xmen...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thats it ... I'm no longer eating. Blake looks amazing!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I'm with you, *naked*! no snacks for *surly*!!! :snack:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I think that photo may be of her in Cannes so she's close to Monaco but still a few hours away. The French Rivera is the perfect place to live -- it's warm but not too hot and rarely ever humid (and Monaco even more so - no income tax ). I spent about three months living in Monaco when I was younger...  I'd buy a place up in the mountains in a heartbeat

EDIT: I was referencing Blake


----------



## karwood

ITA, Blake is gorgeous!!! It's a no wonder she is now Leonardo Di Caprio new squeeze.

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Dress: Rachel Roy


----------



## karwood

Rihanna wearing Pigalle Plato:


----------



## karwood

Fergie wearing

Pigalle:






Pigalle Spike:


----------



## aoqtpi

Not loving the two-tone HAC (? looks bigger than a Birkin to me) on Fergie... love both colours separately though!


----------



## cl-pig

Lady Gaga at a starbucks.


----------



## hazeltt

cl-pig said:


> Lady Gaga at a starbucks.



Yikes!


----------



## jenayb

cl-pig said:


> Lady Gaga at a starbucks.



That's also what I wear to Starbucks.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> That's also what I wear to Starbucks.


----------



## Nolia

karwood said:


> Rihanna wearing Pigalle Plato:



WHY?! Rihanna, why do you do that..? 




jenaywins said:


> That's also what I wear to Starbucks.


----------



## Redsolecollect

lady gaga daffs are higher than the retail ones


----------



## karwood

Maggie Q. Dress: AMQ Folklore fin mini dress,


----------



## nillacobain

jenaywins said:


> That's also what I wear to Starbucks.


----------



## NANI1972

karwood said:


> Maggie Q. Dress: AMQ Folklore fin mini dress,


 Oh my! I love this dress!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> That's also what I wear to Starbucks.


 

I actually prefer my local clothing optional starbucks, you just have to be realllly carefull not to spill any coffee on yourself.


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> Maggie Q. Dress: AMQ Folklore fin mini dress,



She looks fantastic! I hope I age this gracefully!


----------



## karwood

aoqtpi said:


> She looks fantastic! *I hope I age this gracefully!*



She just turned 32 years old. :wondering


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> She just turned 32 years old.:wondering



I know, but she looks like she's still 20, KWIM? And I'm sure she'll look 30 when she's 50 

ETA: Just realized I had her confused with Kelly Hu and originally thought she was in her 40s :shame:


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> That's also what I wear to Starbucks.


 
why so much clothing? someone is modest



karwood said:


> She just turned 32 years old. :wondering


 
lol 32 is old to me. but im in mid 20s i hyperventilate at the thought of turning 30 while my DH just laughs at me when i do. probably bc i think i need to be a real grown up at 30 lol


----------



## mmmoussighi

LOL I'm 32.


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> why so much clothing? someone is modest
> 
> 
> 
> *lol 32 is old to me*. but im in mid 20s i hyperventilate at the thought of turning 30 while my DH just laughs at me when i do. probably bc i think i need to be a real grown up at 30 lol



 WOW! I am 42, so you must think I'm ancient.


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> WOW! I am 42, so you must think I'm ancient.


 

lol...no i don't think generally other women older than me are old...it's just the idea of ME being 30 is like 

...however i will glady take all the perks that come with being older...like a killer shoe collection


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> WOW! I am 42, so you must think I'm ancient.


 
That smilie is killing me!!


----------



## PeepToe

jenaywins said:


> That's also what I wear to Starbucks.



Can we get some outfit pics?


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Can we get some outfit pics?


 
Lol!!


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> WOW! I am 42, so you must think I'm ancient.



On a side note, from the pictures I've seen, you've aged just as gracefully, *Kar*! Your legs look AMAZING; I wish mine looked half as good!


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> lol...no i don't think generally other women older than me are old...it's just the idea of ME being 30 is like
> 
> ...however i will glady take all the perks that come with being older...like a killer shoe collection



I will be 30 this year...


----------



## gigilevangi

WOW. I personally do not think that "aged" is anywhere close to be applicable to 42, not even speaking of 32. I'm 28 BTW, and it's really not that scary to get close to my 30s.
I think you can say that Helen Mirren has aged gracefully, but not about someone who's just in their mid 40s.


----------



## phiphi

karwood said:


> WOW! I am 42, so you must think I'm ancient.


 
omg *kar*..


----------



## PeepToe

gigilevangi said:


> WOW. I personally do not think that "aged" is anywhere close to be applicable to 42, not even speaking of 32. I'm 28 BTW, and it's really not that scary to get close to my 30s.
> I think you can say that Helen Mirren has aged gracefully, but not about someone who's just in their mid 40s.



ITA


----------



## xlovely

karwood said:


> WOW! I am 42, so you must think I'm ancient.



I literally spat out my water just now, in the library.. during finals week


----------



## laleeza

karwood said:


> WOW! I am 42, so you must think I'm ancient.



Lol! No doubt. and I've got a year on you karwood.  Maybe time to see if msr louboutin will start a line of canes that match the shoes?


----------



## cl-pig

not a celeb per se (more of a WAG)-Winona De Jong at a footballer charity event in London
Dress:-Spring 2011 Emilio Pucci
Clutch- VB


----------



## chacci1

cl-pig said:


> not a celeb per se (more of a WAG)-Winona De Jong at a footballer charity event in London
> Dress:-Spring 2011 Emilio Pucci
> Clutch- VB





UGH!!!!  I NEED THOSE PIGALLILI'S!!!!!  (Does anyone think I can make a 36.5 work if my US size is a 37.5??).  Desperate!


----------



## Clooky001

AEGIS said:


> lol...no i don't think generally other women older than me are old...it's just the idea of ME being 30 is like
> 
> ...however i will glady take all the perks that come with being older...like a killer shoe collection



I'm scared of the big 30 too-my hubby turnt 30 earlier this year & I never let him forget! Heheh x  

I like to think I'm still in my mid 20s but just turnt 27 so late 20s it is!!! 

I was watching dragen den a while back & some girls were on there trying to get their wellies with heels indorsed... They asked what market their aiming these at & they replied " the fashion forward festival loving girls...age between 18-25" WTH!!!...so apparently I'm to old to go to the festivals this year!!... That really hit me...silly stupid little girls, as if I would be wearing their horrible wellies anyway!...heheh.. Just a tad bit bitter! Lol x


----------



## jancedtif

cl-pig said:


> not a celeb per se (more of a WAG)-Winona De Jong at a footballer charity event in London
> Dress:-Spring 2011 Emilio Pucci
> Clutch- VB



What a good looking couple!  I love her dress and shoes!


----------



## BellaShoes

karwood said:


> WOW! I am 42, so you must think I'm ancient.



Kar!! I am in the 40's club with you! I am 40


----------



## BellaShoes

cl-pig said:


> Lady Gaga at a starbucks.



I love it, GaGa is wearing a GaGa tee!!! Love her!


----------



## Dessye

laleeza said:


> Lol! No doubt. and I've got a year on you karwood.  Maybe time to see if msr louboutin will start a line of canes that match the shoes?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cl-pig said:


> not a celeb per se (more of a WAG)-Winona De Jong at a footballer charity event in London
> Dress:-Spring 2011 Emilio Pucci
> Clutch- VB



OMG !!  Love those !!! they are so so beautiful!! They must be cost a kidney


----------



## nillacobain

laleeza said:


> Lol! No doubt. and I've got a year on you karwood. Maybe time to see if msr louboutin will start a line of canes that match the shoes?


 
:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## karwood

laleeza said:


> Lol! No doubt. and I've got a year on you karwood.  Maybe time to see if msr louboutin will start a line of canes that match the shoes?



LOL! No canes for me!  I'll be wearing my CLs in a matching-red mobility scooter!


----------



## karwood

Anyhoo, Back to Topic:

Zoe Saldana wearing 3 Fibbia in C Magazine summer issue:


----------



## karwood

Kellie Pickler wearing Daffodile WS saba laminato:


----------



## karwood

Amber Rose wearing Daffodile:


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing croc Daffodile for the Glamour July 2011 issue:


----------



## karwood

Another, Blake Lively wearing Devalavi:


----------



## AEGIS

the daf is the IT shoe huh? im surprised in blake lively's nude photos she wasn't wear cl's tbh


----------



## AEGIS

the pigalli's look like they could seriously injure someone



cl-pig said:


> not a celeb per se (more of a WAG)-Winona De Jong at a footballer charity event in London
> Dress:-Spring 2011 Emilio Pucci
> Clutch- VB


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Another, Blake Lively wearing Devalavi:


oh boy..what I'd give to have her mile long legs..


----------



## aoqtpi

pixiesparkle said:


> oh boy..what I'd give to have her mile long legs..



Was just about to post this. Oh my. So envious of her legs!


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively  wearing Attention. She is literally getting alot of  "Attention": new movie, new Chanel Mademoiselle handbag ad launch and new BF, Leonardo DiCaprio!


----------



## pixiesparkle

AEGIS said:


> the daf is the IT shoe huh? *im surprised in blake lively's nude photos she wasn't wear cl's tbh*


when I first read your comment I thought she had a nude photoshoot for a magazine but then I stumbled across some headlines which led me to Perez Hilton's website..are you referring to the nude photos leaked rumoured to be Blake Lively's?


----------



## karwood

pixiesparkle said:


> when I first read your comment I thought she had a nude photoshoot for a magazine but then I stumbled across some headlines which led me to Perez Hilton's website..are you referring to the nude photos leaked rumoured to be Blake Lively's?



Be careful! Some of these sites have viruses/spyware that will infect your computer. They will use "rumours" like these to lure people to click into their sites.


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing croc Daffodile for the Glamour July 2011 issue:





karwood said:


> Another, Blake Lively wearing Devalavi:



GREAT Photos of Blake! It almost doesn't look like her (if I had just run across the pictures in a magazine I wouldn't have immediately guessed it was Blake).
She looks incredible and those croc daff's


----------



## AEGIS

pixiesparkle said:


> when I first read your comment I thought she had a nude photoshoot for a magazine but then I stumbled across some headlines which led me to Perez Hilton's website..are you referring to the nude photos leaked rumoured to be Blake Lively's?


 
yeah.  idk if it's a rumor.  that is her face imo.  she looks trashy--the way she looked in The Town.  

i mean are nude pics even a big deal anymore?  just say they're yours and move on


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Be careful! Some of these sites have viruses/spyware that will infect your computer. They will use "rumours" like these to lure people to click into their sites.


Thank you for your warning. I'm quite cautious usually so I won't click on random sites..the article I found was on People Magazine website.


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> WOW! I am 42, so you must think I'm ancient.



I am 47 (48 at the end of the year) so I must be dead


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Another, Blake Lively wearing Devalavi:



This style is really growing on me ... I wonder though, I haven't seen her in the shoe named after her ... not once


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

KarenBorter said:


> I am 47 (48 at the end of the year) so I must be dead



you definitely look younger 
when I  that age I want a body like yours )))


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing croc Daffodile for the Glamour July 2011 issue:



the pics are not clear but I can see .... croc??


----------



## AEGIS

CRISPEDROSA said:


> the pics are not clear but I can see .... croc??


 
yes.  it.is.amazing


----------



## AEGIS

KarenBorter said:


> This style is really growing on me ... I wonder though, I haven't seen her in the shoe named after her ... not once


 
it's unremarkable and blake knows it


----------



## laleeza

karwood said:


> LOL! No canes for me! I'll be wearing my CLs in a matching-red mobility scooter!


 
:lolots: that's perfect!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ local cynic to the scene: she's everywhere, her nude shots have been "leaked," and she is being seen with a new high-profile man because of that movie. Publicists hard at work. And now back to your regularly scheduled programming. 

... Like the croc but not a fan of the color of those Daffs.


----------



## PeepToe

I love  Blake.


----------



## nillacobain

Dita in Dame de Fes (?) - as usual it's hard to concentrate on her shoes when HE's in the pics! 






Source: JustJared


----------



## PeepToe

nillacobain said:


> Dita in Dame de Fes (?) - as usual it's hard to concentrate on her shoes when HE's in the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



Who is HE!?


----------



## carlinha

i officially HATE blake lively.  she's wearing my dream croc daffodiles which WILL NOT be going into production for the general public, AS USUAL


----------



## Jadpe

I want him! And her shoes and looks lol :giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> i officially HATE blake lively. she's wearing my dream croc daffodiles which WILL NOT be going into production for the general public, AS USUAL


 
it won't? can you special order it?


----------



## karwood

Kelly Rowland wearing Lady Daf:


----------



## karwood

NBC Today Show anchor Meredith Viera wearing Lady Peep:


----------



## PeepToe

karwood said:


> Kelly Rowland wearing Lady Daf:



I love the shoes...the outfit, not so much. I think this is when age appropriate dressing should come in. This looks like something my 12 year old sister would try to wear.


----------



## chacci1

I NEEEEDDDD  BLAKE'S DAFF'S......LIKE NOW!!!  I swear I think I'm going to just make my own croc Daff's in that color if I have too!!!!!  (Not that I know where to begin)


----------



## Louboufan

GORGEOUS! I love her style! Karwood, who is the designer of the pants and shirt?


karwood said:


> Another, Blake Lively wearing Devalavi:


----------



## karwood

Louboufan said:


> GORGEOUS! I love her style! Karwood, who is the designer of the pants and shirt?



The blouse and bra is Stella McCartney and the white denims are American Apparel.


----------



## Louboufan

Thank you! I knew you would know! Are they Spring or Prefall?


karwood said:


> The blouse and bra is Stella McCartney and the white denims are American Apparel.


----------



## aoqtpi

chacci1 said:


> I NEEEEDDDD  BLAKE'S DAFF'S......LIKE NOW!!!  I swear I think I'm going to just make my own croc Daff's in that color if I have too!!!!!  (Not that I know where to begin)



Step 1: Raise a baby croc


----------



## karwood

Louboufan said:


> Thank you! I knew you would know! Are they Spring or Prefall?



The Stella McCartney blouse is from Fall 2011 collection. The denim are the American Apparel Four-Way Stretch High-Waist Side Zipper Pant Lite


----------



## Louboufan

karwood said:


> The Stella McCartney blouse is from Fall 2011 collection. The denim are the American Apparel Four-Way Stretch High-Waist Side Zipper Pant Lite


Thank you! You are amazing! Do you know the price of the shirt?


----------



## karwood

Louboufan said:


> Thank you! You are amazing! Do you know the price of the shirt?



That I do not know, but  it will certainly be at  least $500.


----------



## Louboufan

karwood said:


> That I do not know, but it will certainly be at least $500.


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Step 1: Raise a baby croc



:lolots:


----------



## chacci1

aoqtpi said:


> Step 1: Raise a baby croc


:lolots:


Ok....good 1st step here......keep the steps coming...I'm taking notes!!!  (Or maybe I can just go down to Florida where there are so many of them????)


----------



## chacci1

nillacobain said:


> Dita in Dame de Fes (?) - as usual it's hard to concentrate on her shoes when HE's in the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



ummmm...Dita who????  Who is that fine looking man next to her??


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Amber Rose wearing Daffodile:


 
I  Wiz Kalifa!!


----------



## FlipDiver

nillacobain said:


> Dita in Dame de Fes (?) - as usual it's hard to concentrate on her shoes when HE's in the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



Wow, I've never seen Dita in flats.  Still gorgeous


----------



## PeepToe

chacci1 said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> Ok....good 1st step here......keep the steps coming...I'm taking notes!!!  (Or maybe I can just go down to Florida where there are so many of them????)



That you can! My sister know someone who raises them and you can buy a baby for $150 lol! What a steal to start making your own croc dafs!


----------



## aoqtpi

chacci1 said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> Ok....good 1st step here......keep the steps coming...I'm taking notes!!!  (Or maybe I can just go down to Florida where there are so many of them????)




Even better! I heard they're a nuisance down there!


----------



## hazeltt

Blake Lively


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Step 1: Raise a baby croc





KarenBorter said:


> :lolots:





chacci1 said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> Ok....good 1st step here......keep the steps coming...I'm taking notes!!!  (Or maybe I can just go down to Florida where there are so many of them????)





PeepToe said:


> That you can! My sister know someone who raises them and you can buy a baby for $150 lol! What a steal to start making your own croc dafs!





aoqtpi said:


> Even better! I heard they're a nuisance down there!








... WAAAAY ahead of you ladies


----------



## hazeltt

hazeltt said:


> Blake Lively



Sorry for the double post. Didn't check beforehand. *kar* is always one step ahead!


----------



## inspiredgem

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... WAAAAY ahead of you ladies


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... WAAAAY ahead of you ladies



Ahahahaha!


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... WAAAAY ahead of you ladies



Too funny!


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Too funny!



Oh my god, you ladies are killing me! How is it that I live in fl and I have never picked up a gator?!? I do have one in my backyard in the pond though! He could make a couple pairs at least!


----------



## aoqtpi

PeepToe said:


> Oh my god, you ladies are killing me! How is it that I live in fl and I have never picked up a gator?!? I do have one in my backyard in the pond though! He could make a couple pairs at least!



Oh my goodness, in your backyard?! I assume he's wild? Does he cause any problems?


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Oh my goodness, in your backyard?! I assume he's wild? Does he cause any problems?



Yea he is wild. We havnt had an issues thus far. He usually is sunbathing and leaves for the "winter"


----------



## karwood

hazeltt said:


> Sorry for the double post. Didn't check beforehand. *kar* is always one step ahead!



No need to apologize. FYI, the shoes in the second pic are not CL, they are Celine.


----------



## foosy

Since Blake Lively, seems to be the 'hot' topic, here are some more of her escapades in red soles with Leonardo DiCaprio:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1392784/Blake-Lively-Leonardo-DiCaprios-secret-date-French-Riviera.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## AEGIS

kim kardashian in rachel roy dress and black dafs.  she should buy a lot of these shoes since her fiance is soo much taller than her

kim in lagasi


----------



## nillacobain

PeepToe said:


> Who is HE!?


 


chacci1 said:


> ummmm...Dita who???? Who is that fine looking man next to her??


 

He's Louis-Marie de Castelbajac and he's designer Jean-Charles de Castelbajac's son!


----------



## Nolia

These maybe repeats and old stuff, but just stumbled across shoerazzi~

Jennifer Lopez in Nude Pigalle






Eva Longoria in Double Moc





Dita Von Teese in Fifi Strass





Katy Perry in Numero Prive





Ashley Olsen in Croc Pigalles





Jennifer Hudson in Zipito





Kim Kardashian in Super Dombasle


----------



## aoqtpi

Oooh, love the Double Moc!


----------



## jenayb

The more I see the Super Dombasle, the more I need it in my life.


----------



## eldebrang

foosy said:


> Since Blake Lively, seems to be the 'hot' topic, here are some more of her escapades in red soles with Leonardo DiCaprio:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1392784/Blake-Lively-Leonardo-DiCaprios-secret-date-French-Riviera.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


Not liking her! Sorryyy


----------



## imskyhigh

I (strangely) agree! I HATED it at first sight, but seeing it on KK kinda... maybe... makes me think its... really cute!!??



jenaywins said:


> The more I see the Super Dombasle, the more I need it in my life.


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> The more I see the Super Dombasle, the more I need it in my life.





imskyhigh said:


> I (strangely) agree! I HATED it at first sight, but seeing it on KK kinda... maybe... makes me think its... really cute!!??



I feel this way about the Daffs.  *slaps hand* BAD!


----------



## aoqtpi

Super Dombasle looks better on, but I'm still not convinced... I feel that way about Daf/LD as well...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I hated the Daffs... I really, really did... And then I tried those suckers on and all I can say is "from my cold, dead hands"


----------



## imelda74

PeepToe said:


> Oh my god, you ladies are killing me! How is it that I live in fl and I have never picked up a gator?!? I do have one in my backyard in the pond though! He could make a couple pairs at least!


 
According to one of the videos of Msr. Louboutin, it takes one gator to make one shoe.  So you need at least a pair, especially for Dafs.  I'm just saying.  

And ladies holding crocs,  I hope their little mouths are somehow taped shut. For your own safety.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

imelda74 said:


> According to one of the videos of Msr. Louboutin, it takes one gator to make one shoe.  So you need at least a pair, especially for Dafs.  I'm just saying.
> 
> And ladies holding crocs,  I hope their little mouths are somehow taped shut. For your own safety.



Awewsome -- *aoqtpi*: you and I have enough for one pair - I hope you can fit into a size 39 

And it's really easy holding their mouths shut - the muscles aren't well developed so even a hair scrunchy would do it. It's keeping them open that's the tricky part 

Oh, and I know this isn't AnimalPlanet but I just wanted to clarify that mine was a gator - crocs have a differently shaped head.


----------



## imelda74

Im told i will be 37 in September.


----------



## 5elle

I'm utterly shocked at how good Super Dombasle looks on...here we go down the slippery slope.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing croc Daffodile for the Glamour July 2011 issue:



She looks very nice but I'm really not a fan of those high platforms.


----------



## aoqtpi

imelda74 said:


> According to one of the videos of Msr. Louboutin, *it takes one gator to make one shoe*.  So you need at least a pair, especially for Dafs.  I'm just saying.
> 
> And ladies holding crocs,  I hope their little mouths are somehow taped shut. For your own safety.



Wow, really? But gators are so big...


----------



## PeepToe

aoqtpi said:


> Wow, really? But gators are so big...


I have heard this also. They have to process the skin so much, I would think that only some of it can be used. But, I am only guessing. We should all just do a gator hunt here in FL or LA and make ourselves some shoes LOL....That would really be a sight to see


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> The more I see the Super Dombasle, the more I need it in my life.



I have them in red patent & I love them... Perfect for summer! &#57430;


----------



## Dessye

All this talk about gators and crocs makes me sad.  I like gators and crocs and I have two pairs of croc shoes...


----------



## icecreamom

karwood said:


> Another, Blake Lively wearing Devalavi:


 Are those jeans white? I'm on the AA site (disturbing BTW) and they have cream but no white...


----------



## icecreamom

Dessye said:


> All this talk about gators and crocs makes me sad.  I like gators and crocs and I have two pairs of croc shoes...


 
I felt bad two, I played with a baby one and felt guilty of thinking about him as a future pair of shoes... I think I'm going to hell


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> All this talk about gators and crocs makes me sad.  I like gators and crocs and I have two pairs of croc shoes...


Population control! Seriously, if they wernt caught and "taken care of" to control the population, we would have serious issues down here and wherever else they are!


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> Population control! Seriously, if they wernt caught and "taken care of" to control the population, we would have serious issues down here and wherever else they are!


 
That makes me feel a tiny bit better.


----------



## jeNYC

Where are these available???


----------



## LavenderIce

jeNYC said:


> Where are these available???



Your best bet is ebay at this point.  Those are from FW09.


----------



## carlinha

aoqtpi said:


> Wow, really? But gators are so big...


 
i think they can only use certain parts, i think the underbelly.


----------



## cl-pig

Kim Kardashian in Beverly Hills


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> i think they can only use certain parts, i think the underbelly.



Ahh, makes sense! Thanks for the clarification. I hope the rest of the gator/croc doesn't go to waste!


----------



## CLFan#1

[/QUOTE]

Does anyone know who makes Blake's top in this picture?


----------



## aoqtpi

> CLFan#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know who makes Blake's top in this picture?
Click to expand...


Karwood posted on p115




karwood said:


> The blouse and bra is Stella McCartney and the white denims are American Apparel.


----------



## BellaShoes

Dessye said:


> All this talk about gators and crocs makes me sad.  I like gators and crocs and I have two pairs of croc shoes...



Me too Dessye, I am in total denial when I wear exotics and try not to think of the beforehand... it makes me REALLY blue :cry:


----------



## babysweetums

if the gator populatuon is so out of control that it is necessary for people to hunt and kill them them why are there a-holes breeding them?


----------



## babysweetums

btw im finding all this "lets hunt and kill some gators and make shoes" really offensive ao perhaps its time for a mod to come in and remind people to stay on topic...xx


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Blake looks fantastic in those Glamour July pics!


----------



## imelda74

5elle said:


> I'm utterly shocked at how good Super Dombasle looks on...here we go down the slippery slope.


 

Wheeeeeeeee!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

babysweetums said:


> btw im finding all this "lets hunt and kill some gators and make shoes" really offensive ao perhaps its time for a mod to come in and remind people to stay on topic...xx



 ....you DO know that people who are talking about gators are joking, right? Many of us own (and adore) pets and I, for one, have donated well over 100 pro bono hours to animal defense so I'm pretty sure none of us are in our backyards skinning actual gators. I, for one, am offended that because our humor is offensive to your sensibilities, we should be censored. In fact, I even thought we were all done with that topic until you rather sanctimoniously brought it up.

As far as being off topic - we were discussing ways of obtaining Blake Lively's shoes as they are not going to be made available to the public. It wasn't exactly a realistic option as, last I checked, none of us were cobblers but most of us don't have her legs either and yet we discussed that too.

One more thing, you ARE aware that croc Daffodiles are made of actual, formerly breathing crocodiles? And the nappa ones from the skin of formerly breathing sheep? And that they're killed and skinned in order to get that skin off the carcass so it can be used on your shoes? Just checking. Telling us not to talk about it doesn't negate the fact that they are killed so we can wear their skins. 

I thought this was a forum about shoes and bags where women (and some men) go to relax and have fun - life's too short to get so up in arms about everything.


----------



## imelda74

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ....you DO know that people who are talking about gators are joking, right? Many of us own (and adore) pets and I, for one, have donated well over 100 pro bono hours to animal defense so I'm pretty sure none of us are in our backyards skinning actual gators. I, for one, am offended that because our humor is offensive to your sensibilities, we should be censored. In fact, I even thought we were all done with that topic until you rather sanctimoniously brought it up.
> 
> As far as being off topic - we were discussing ways of obtaining Blake Lively's shoes as they are not going to be made available to the public. It wasn't exactly a realistic option as, last I checked, none of us were cobblers but most of us don't have her legs either and yet we discussed that too.
> 
> One more thing, you ARE aware that croc Daffodiles are made of actual, formerly breathing crocodiles? And the nappa ones from the skin of formerly breathing sheep? And that they're killed and skinned in order to get that skin off the carcass so it can be used on your shoes? Just checking. Telling us not to talk about it doesn't negate the fact that they are killed so we can wear their skins.
> 
> I thought this was a forum about shoes and bags where women (and some men) go to relax and have fun - life's too short to get so up in arms about everything.


 
Well put.  I hope that i am that articulate and can write an argument like that after law school.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ....you DO know that people who are talking about gators are joking, right? Many of us own (and adore) pets and I, for one, have donated well over 100 pro bono hours to animal defense so I'm pretty sure none of us are in our backyards skinning actual gators. I, for one, am offended that because our humor is offensive to your sensibilities, we should be censored. In fact, I even thought we were all done with that topic until you rather sanctimoniously brought it up.
> 
> As far as being off topic - we were discussing ways of obtaining Blake Lively's shoes as they are not going to be made available to the public. It wasn't exactly a realistic option as, last I checked, none of us were cobblers but most of us don't have her legs either and yet we discussed that too.
> 
> One more thing, you ARE aware that croc Daffodiles are made of actual, formerly breathing crocodiles? And the nappa ones from the skin of formerly breathing sheep? And that they're killed and skinned in order to get that skin off the carcass so it can be used on your shoes? Just checking. Telling us not to talk about it doesn't negate the fact that they are killed so we can wear their skins.
> 
> I thought this was a forum about shoes and bags where women (and some men) go to relax and have fun - life's too short to get so up in arms about everything.


 
 ITA.


----------



## AEGIS

well damn

:tumbleweed:


----------



## PeepToe

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ....you DO know that people who are talking about gators are joking, right? Many of us own (and adore) pets and I, for one, have donated well over 100 pro bono hours to animal defense so I'm pretty sure none of us are in our backyards skinning actual gators. I, for one, am offended that because our humor is offensive to your sensibilities, we should be censored. In fact, I even thought we were all done with that topic until you rather sanctimoniously brought it up.
> 
> As far as being off topic - we were discussing ways of obtaining Blake Lively's shoes as they are not going to be made available to the public. It wasn't exactly a realistic option as, last I checked, none of us were cobblers but most of us don't have her legs either and yet we discussed that too.
> 
> One more thing, you ARE aware that croc Daffodiles are made of actual, formerly breathing crocodiles? And the nappa ones from the skin of formerly breathing sheep? And that they're killed and skinned in order to get that skin off the carcass so it can be used on your shoes? Just checking. Telling us not to talk about it doesn't negate the fact that they are killed so we can wear their skins.
> 
> I thought this was a forum about shoes and bags where women (and some men) go to relax and have fun - life's too short to get so up in arms about everything.


:urock::urock: I really hope that someone rocking CL's, made from various animal skins regardless of the style is not so easily offended. Or maybe you shouldn't be wearing leather shoes?


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> These maybe repeats and old stuff, but just stumbled across shoerazzi~
> 
> Jennifer Lopez in Nude Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eva Longoria in Double Moc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dita Von Teese in Fifi Strass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katy Perry in Numero Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley Olsen in Croc Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Hudson in Zipito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian in Super Dombasle


 Ashley Olsen really really wanted those shoes.  I hope she super glued her foot into them.  I can't see any other way she can walk in them.


----------



## bling*lover

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ....you DO know that people who are talking about gators are joking, right? Many of us own (and adore) pets and I, for one, have donated well over 100 pro bono hours to animal defense so I'm pretty sure none of us are in our backyards skinning actual gators. I, for one, am offended that because our humor is offensive to your sensibilities, we should be censored. In fact, I even thought we were all done with that topic until you rather sanctimoniously brought it up.
> 
> As far as being off topic - we were discussing ways of obtaining Blake Lively's shoes as they are not going to be made available to the public. It wasn't exactly a realistic option as, last I checked, none of us were cobblers but most of us don't have her legs either and yet we discussed that too.
> 
> One more thing, you ARE aware that croc Daffodiles are made of actual, formerly breathing crocodiles? And the nappa ones from the skin of formerly breathing sheep? And that they're killed and skinned in order to get that skin off the carcass so it can be used on your shoes? Just checking. Telling us not to talk about it doesn't negate the fact that they are killed so we can wear their skins.
> 
> I thought this was a forum about shoes and bags where women (and some men) go to relax and have fun - life's too short to get so up in arms about everything.


 
 No offence intended to anybody, but that was very well said. 

_Anyway....._ Blake is so fabulous, I wonder if one can buy a pair of legs like that???


----------



## babysweetums

that would be a good post SC but i based my suggestion to the mods about ending the conversation because i started a thread discussing that very same topic in this forum (it was called the "christian louboutin conscience thread" do a search for it) and it was shut down because it was deemed offensive which i still find absolutly insane.....so i assumed the mods shouldnt let that conversation go down here either especiallyfor like the past 5 pages

just to clarify i dont think ANYONE should be censored....ever, but since sadly, i was, the same rules should apply to everyone


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> All this talk about gators and crocs makes me sad.  I like gators and crocs and I have two pairs of croc shoes...



Me too. I know I've been jesting about it, but I love animals and it pains me that they have to die sometimes (I was a vegetarian for ten years for this reason). I've come to accept that sometimes it's necessary though. And at least (for the most part) animals killed by humans are killed in a humane way. Whenever I feed Otto his worms I think about how awful it must be for them. Like, half of the worm is outside his mouth flailing around and the other half is being chewed. Poor thing! - Sorry for that image  It's even worse when I think about cute lil seals being mauled by polar bears (I spent most of yesterday researching polar bears for work)

Okay, enough of this 

:back2topic: Every time I see that pic of Blake with the Delavi (think I spelled that wrong) I am in awe. DAYUM. There is NOTHING wrong with her outfit or body!


----------



## chacci1

babysweetums said:


> btw im finding all this "lets hunt and kill some gators and make shoes" really offensive ao perhaps its time for a mod to come in and remind people to stay on topic...xx





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ....you DO know that people who are talking about gators are joking, right? Many of us own (and adore) pets and I, for one, have donated well over 100 pro bono hours to animal defense so I'm pretty sure none of us are in our backyards skinning actual gators. I, for one, am offended that because our humor is offensive to your sensibilities, we should be censored. In fact, I even thought we were all done with that topic until you rather sanctimoniously brought it up.
> 
> As far as being off topic - we were discussing ways of obtaining Blake Lively's shoes as they are not going to be made available to the public. It wasn't exactly a realistic option as, last I checked, none of us were cobblers but most of us don't have her legs either and yet we discussed that too.
> 
> One more thing, you ARE aware that croc Daffodiles are made of actual, formerly breathing crocodiles? And the nappa ones from the skin of formerly breathing sheep? And that they're killed and skinned in order to get that skin off the carcass so it can be used on your shoes? Just checking. Telling us not to talk about it doesn't negate the fact that they are killed so we can wear their skins.
> 
> I thought this was a forum about shoes and bags where women (and some men) go to relax and have fun - life's too short to get so up in arms about everything.



EXCELLENT POST SCHNAUZER!  Last I checked this was a forum and forums are meant for people to come in and chat.  And yes, that could potentially mean that at any given time someone may say something that you do not agree with.  If that's the case, unless it's directed at you personally, just stay off the topic.  America is a free country and freedome of speech is one thing we all enjoy!  

BACK TO TOPIC....I WOULD STILL LOVE BLAKE'S CROCS!!!!  And yes, I may even consider a S.O. for them.  I'm sorry if that would offend anyone who is a croc lover.


----------



## babysweetums

chacci1 said:


> EXCELLENT POST SCHNAUZER!  Last I checked this was a forum and forums are meant for people to come in and chat.  And yes, that could potentially mean that at any given time someone may say something that you do not agree with.  If that's the case, unless it's directed at you personally, just stay off the topic.  America is a free country and freedome of speech is one thing we all enjoy!
> 
> BACK TO TOPIC....I WOULD STILL LOVE BLAKE'S CROCS!!!!  And yes, I may even consider a S.O. for them.  I'm sorry if that would offend anyone who is a croc lover.



ooh how naive, sadly TPF doesnt work like that....i was censored for discussing this topic...it would be great if this forum was about freedom of speech but its not, its about keeping the majority of people happy at that cost


----------



## chacci1

babysweetums said:


> ooh how naive, sadly TPF doesnt work like that....i was censored for discussing this topic...it would be great if this forum was about freedom of speech but its not, its about keeping the majority of people happy at that cost



Last thing I would call myself is naive.  Unfortunately right now, if anyone is censoring, it is you.  Let's just all continue to have fun on this forum and leave personal biases out!  I DON'T THINK ANYONE INTENTIONALLY COMES ON HERE OR MAKES A COMMENT ON HERE TO OFFEND ANYONE.

NOW, BACK TO TOPIC!!! 
:back2topic:


----------



## PeepToe

babysweetums said:


> that would be a good post SC but i based my suggestion to the mods about ending the conversation because i started a thread discussing that very same topic in this forum (it was called the "christian louboutin conscience thread" do a search for it) and it was shut down because it was deemed offensive which i still find absolutly insane.....so i assumed the mods shouldnt let that conversation go down here either especiallyfor like the past 5 pages
> 
> just to clarify i dont think ANYONE should be censored....ever, but since sadly, i was, the same rules should apply to everyone


I do understand where your coming from. But to me, it seems extremely hypocritical to wear leather shoes of any kind or carry a leather bag and then have issues with exotics. Or eat meat in general. Have you ever been to a chicken farm? Its disgusting. Most cows are raised just to slaughter, skin, and eat. I guess people will turn a blind eye to some issues and not others. I dont think you were so much being censored in your post, it was 11 pages long. But nothing good can come out of a conversation like this. Which is most likely why it was shut down.

Back on topic though....I still think Blake is amazing. I think I am going to not eat so much today


----------



## Stilts

.


----------



## Stilts

.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies! Two pages of chatter and no pics?? :back2topic:


----------



## BellaShoes

Did we see Fergie's yellow pigalles yet?


----------



## BellaShoes

Christina at the Grove in LA


----------



## BellaShoes

Kim K in metal nude AD's (Monaco)


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Kim K in metal nude AD's (Monaco)
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+GpKzdPgN_GMl.jpg
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+nb1uMfTjTSYl.jpg



uhm. how do they hold hands?


----------



## Nolia

BellaShoes said:


> Kim K in metal nude AD's (Monaco)
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+GpKzdPgN_GMl.jpg
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+nb1uMfTjTSYl.jpg



Oh WHAT?!  I always thought Kim was super tall?!  Unless that guy is like 7ft, how tall is KK??


----------



## icecreamom

^ Loving Kim's look 
Very pretty, nothing is glued to her body, very loose and feminine... this is rare.


----------



## BellaShoes

I love that Beyonce is rockin' Lady Daff's as a casual look!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Nolia said:


> Oh WHAT?!  I always thought Kim was super tall?!  Unless that guy is like 7ft, how tall is KK??



NOOOO, Kim is the short one! Khloe is something like 5'10 but Kim is 5'1 I think?


----------



## MBKitty

KK looks beautiful in these pics! I love it.

I am 5' (but not nearly as skinny as her) and DH is 6'5".  I think she they said she is 5'2" and he is 6'9"...but DH always jokes that it looks like he's taking his daughter somewhere when we walk together! I just showed him this pic and he started laughing...I think he feels better that we aren't the only ones!

I know it's probably a made for TV romance, but I am an optimist and they look happy so I hope it lasts...


----------



## jancedtif

BellaShoes said:


> Kim K in metal nude AD's (Monaco)
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+GpKzdPgN_GMl.jpg
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+nb1uMfTjTSYl.jpg



Love her dress!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

BellaShoes said:


> Did we see Fergie's yellow pigalles yet?
> 
> shoezanne.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/fergiepigalle1-187x300.jpg


I think this pic was posted a while back..still I can't get enough of her yellow pigalles..gorg!!


BellaShoes said:


> Kim K in metal nude AD's (Monaco)
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+GpKzdPgN_GMl.jpg
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+nb1uMfTjTSYl.jpg


He's like a giant towering over her lol..I love love love the colour of her ADs! it's almost like a rose pink shade. Are they available in stores?


----------



## 5elle

imelda74 said:


> Wheeeeeeeee!


----------



## HermesLuv

BellaShoes said:


> Kim K in metal nude AD's (Monaco)
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+GpKzdPgN_GMl.jpg
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+nb1uMfTjTSYl.jpg



This is probably one of the best looks I've seen on her... hair, makeup, dress, and shoes=flawless


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> uhm. how do they hold hands?


----------



## Stilts

HermesLuv said:


> This is probably one of the best looks I've seen on her... hair, makeup, dress, and shoes=flawless



I agree! Possibly a new stylist? Love looks great on her!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> Kim K in metal nude AD's (Monaco)
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+GpKzdPgN_GMl.jpg
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+nb1uMfTjTSYl.jpg



love her entire outfit!!


----------



## BellaShoes

It's a love fest for a Kardashian! Love has done her some good... as it does for all of us.


----------



## needloub

BellaShoes said:


> Christina at the Grove in LA
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/Christina+Aguilera+Grove+Interview+EXTRA+bMzjUusWr62l.jpg



The gentleman in the background is looking at the best part of her outfit...her amazing shoes!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BellaShoes said:


> Kim K in metal nude AD's (Monaco)
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+GpKzdPgN_GMl.jpg
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+nb1uMfTjTSYl.jpg



he is ginormous!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bling*lover said:


> No offence intended to anybody, but that was very well said.
> 
> _Anyway....._ *Blake is so fabulous, I wonder if one can buy a pair of legs like that??? *



haha I am waitlisting for her legs!!!! and I'm willing to put up a kidney for sale too


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> Christina at the Grove in LA
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/Christina+Aguilera+Grove+Interview+EXTRA+bMzjUusWr62l.jpg


 
Her hair is really scaring me in this pic, the shoes however, are fabulous!



BellaShoes said:


> Kim K in metal nude AD's (Monaco)
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+GpKzdPgN_GMl.jpg
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+nb1uMfTjTSYl.jpg


 
Kim looks flawless here! How do they kiss, its a long way down for him!



BellaShoes said:


> I love that Beyonce is rockin' Lady Daff's as a casual look!!!
> 
> upscalehype.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Beyonce-Knowles-Isabel-Marant-Keni-Quilted-Leather-Biker-Jacket-Black-Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Daf-Platform-Pumps-Jay-Z-Persol-Sunglasses-Balmain-Tiger-Star-Zip-Hoodie-Grey-Adidas-Sneakers.jpg


 
I love Beyonce and while i'm not very keen on her sunglasses the LD's look awesome with a casual outfit!


----------



## karwood

Mila Kunis wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Givenchy:


----------



## karwood

Paris Hilton wearing Bianca. Dress: Isabel Marant:


----------



## karwood

icecreamom said:


> Are those jeans white? I'm on the AA site (disturbing BTW) and they have cream but no white...



When you click on the "creme" color, the color does whiter on the model than it does in the color selection. 

http://store.americanapparel.net/rsart400.html?cid=153


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Mila Kunis wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Givenchy:


:cloud: She's so gorgeous!!!



karwood said:


> KK wearing Pigalle Spike:


I know many ladies here are pro at this but it really amazes me how celebs are able to wear high heels for so many hours and some wear them almost everyday (like KK here)..I can hardly stay on my Pigalle spikes 100 for more than a few hours, KK is on 120 and it seems like she's wearing flats!


----------



## unoma

Coleen Rooney 

love the baby dress


----------



## unoma

Saturdays : Girl Band
Frankie Sandford and Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## 5elle

pixiesparkle said:


> :cloud: She's so gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> I know many ladies here are pro at this but it really amazes me how celebs are able to wear high heels for so many hours and some wear them almost everyday (like KK here)..I can hardly stay on my Pigalle spikes 100 for more than a few hours, KK is on 120 and it seems like she's wearing flats!



Well I doubt they are even on their feet for a few hours tbh. They're celebs - drivers and VIP lounges.


----------



## AEGIS

amanda bynes looking a mess in change of guard


----------



## AEGIS

drew barrymore in chanel


----------



## AEGIS

Malikka Hatch


----------



## AEGIS

kim...you know...looking like herself


----------



## CelticLuv

AEGIS said:


> amanda bynes looking a mess in change of guard



:lolots:
the color and style of those shoes just does not mesh with her dress.


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing Bibi. Dress: Michael Kors:


----------



## Stilts

Blake is master of the hand-on-the-hip stance.  

Mila looks amazing! 




karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Bibi. Dress: Michael Kors:


----------



## karwood

Lily Collins wearing Loubout. Dress: D&G:


----------



## icecreamom

karwood said:


> When you click on the "creme" color, the color does whiter on the model than it does in the color selection.
> 
> http://store.americanapparel.net/rsart400.html?cid=153


 
Thanks *Kar*, never bought AA before  I didn't even know that they were popular for their "excentric" forms of advertising... My boss lectured me because he thought I was surfing porn on my work computer 
He than read the name on the top of the site and told me... Ohhh it's AA! that's what they are known for... I was the only person in my office that didn't :shame:


----------



## SophieLov

OMG amanda!!! No NO Noo!! :lolots:

Blakes dress and bibis are both pretty I would never think to wear them
Together though,


----------



## karwood

Kristen Stewart wearing Chiara. Dress: Balmain:


----------



## karwood

icecreamom said:


> Thanks *Kar*, never bought AA before  I didn't even know that they were popular for their "excentric" forms of advertising... My boss lectured me because he thought I was surfing porn on my work computer
> He than read the name on the top of the site and told me... Ohhh it's AA! that's what they are known for... I was the only person in my office that didn't :shame:



I agree. Also, the CEO of AA, Dov Charney, has been accused of sexual harrassment by his employees.


----------



## karwood

Reese Witherspoon wearing Yolanda: Dress: Vivienne Westwood:


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Kristen Stewart wearing Chiara. Dress: Balmain:



is that the top of her black strapless bra peeking out of the dress or is that part of the dress?


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing Yolanda: Dress: Vivienne Westwood:



LOOOOOVE her!!!
(though I thought she looked a little tired during her special award yesterday)


----------



## karwood

CelticLuv said:


> is that the top of her black strapless bra peeking out of the dress or is that part of the dress?



Every pic I have seen of her in this dress, the black "bra" is peeking out. I honestly think this dress was created with a black "built-in" bustier  and it is to be slightly seen.


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Every pic I have seen of her in this dress, the black "bra" is peeking out. I honestly think this dress was created with a black "built-in" bustier  and it is to be slightly seen.



thanks luv! knew I could count on you for an answer


----------



## hannahc123

nicola roberts in jem.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## karwood

The Kardashian Sistas! Kourtney wearing Lady Daf and Khloe wearing Sobek:


----------



## aoqtpi

^ Is she wearing tights? Her feet look really pale in comparison to her face...

ETA: NM, her hands are the same colour.


----------



## AEGIS

aoqtpi said:


> ^ Is she wearing tights? Her feet look really pale in comparison to her face...
> 
> ETA: NM, her hands are the same colour.


 
she's the pale blond Kardashian


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> she's the pale blond Kardashian



Lol yes, I remember the episode she was talking about that! But, I do love that colour of the Sobeks!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Blake looks fab as always 
the Sobek is nice but I don't think they really go with Khloe K's outfit =S


----------



## immashoesaddict

Can anyone ID Khloe's bag ..


----------



## karwood

immashoesaddict said:


> Can anyone ID Khloe's bag ..



It looks like Givenchy Antigona handbag


----------



## immashoesaddict

karwood said:


> It looks like Givenchy Antigona handbag


 

Thank you Kar ..hmmm nice match for my lova


----------



## Suzanelk

Can anyone id Kourtney's dress?


----------



## AEGIS

Suzanelk said:


> Can anyone id Kourtney's dress?


 

it's rachel roy


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> The Kardashian Sistas! Kourtney wearing Lady Daf and Khloe wearing Sobek:



LD looks great on Kourtney, maybe it is for her brown legs but I like it!


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> The Kardashian Sistas! Kourtney wearing Lady Daf and Khloe wearing Sobek:



Love Kourtney in the Lady Daf's!! Although, is this "her nude" (I'm still unsure how the whole nude thing should work) I was thinking it shouldn't be lighter than skin, but should almost match?


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Another, Blake Lively wearing Devalavi:



Am I crazy for loving that shirt? cause ohh I love it!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

The Kardashian sisters look fabulous as usual.


----------



## 5elle

jamidee said:


> Love Kourtney in the Lady Daf's!! Although, is this "her nude" (I'm still unsure how the whole nude thing should work) I was thinking it shouldn't be lighter than skin, but should almost match?



Lady Daffs are beige rather than nude. And anyone can wear any colour - the concept of nude is that it matches your skin to elongate your legs but it's not a requirement.


----------



## karwood

KK wearing Larissa:


----------



## karwood

Model Miranda Kerr wearing Decollete. Dress: Christian Dior:


----------



## karwood

KK wearing Daffodile. Top: AMQ, Skirt: Azzedine Alaia. Just because I have feeling someone is going to ask, leopard clutch is Givenchy.


----------



## karwood

Miranda Cosgrove wearing Pigalle. Dress: Loewe:


----------



## AEGIS

oopsie karwood already posted


----------



## karwood

Naomi Watts wearing LP. Dress: Calvin Klein


----------



## karwood

Designer Erin Fetherston wearing Bianca. Dress: One of her own designs from her Resort 2011 collection:


----------



## Redsolecollect

kloe kardashian is so damn ugly.


----------



## nalexis2121

Redsolecollect said:


> kloe kardashian is so damn ugly.



omg i just bust out laughing


----------



## daniigo

Suzanelk said:


> Can anyone id Kourtney's dress?



Can anyone ID the transvestite standing next to Kourtney????


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> KK wearing Daffodile. Top: AMQ, Skirt: Azzedine Alaia. *Just because I have feeling someone is going to ask, leopard clutch is Givenchy.*


 

LOL


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Kristen Stewart wearing Chiara. Dress: Balmain:


 

Not liking this shoes/dress combo....... mmmmhhhh not a fan of Chiaras.


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing Yolanda: Dress: Vivienne Westwood:


 
She must love her Yolanda (sure they are the perfect nude for her) but not liking them with this dress. I guess I'm being picky today!


----------



## eggpudding

hannahc123 said:


> nicola roberts in jem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Dear lord what happened to her??! She looks anorexic.


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Designer Erin Fetherston wearing Bianca. Dress: One of her own designs from her Resort 2011 collection:



*what a cute dress!!* I'm as pale/fair as her and even though the color almost fades her out (I think her platinum hair color adds to it), I must find this dress!

edit: on her website it says the dress is from her new Resort 2012 collection. 
https://www.erinfetherston.com/#/articles/ and https://www.erinfetherston.com/#/articles/resort_2012 (the model even has CL's on). Considering they do not offer a price, I'm going to guess that it's out of my price range


----------



## CelticLuv

Redsolecollect said:


> kloe kardashian is so damn ugly.





daniigo said:


> Can anyone ID the transvestite standing next to Kourtney????



that's not very nice and actually uncalled for 
there is no reason for it.


----------



## bling*lover

CelticLuv said:


> that's not very nice and actually uncalled for
> there is no reason for it.


 
Took the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## SophieLov

I agree! ^^


----------



## candyapples88

celticluv said:


> that's not very nice and actually uncalled for
> There is no reason for it.



ita!


----------



## karwood

CelticLuv said:


> *what a cute dress!!* I'm as pale/fair as her and even though the color almost fades her out (I think her platinum hair color adds to it), I must find this dress!
> 
> edit: on her website it says the dress is from her new Resort 2012 collection.
> https://www.erinfetherston.com/#/articles/ and https://www.erinfetherston.com/#/articles/resort_2012 (the model even has CL's on). Considering they do not offer a price, I'm going to guess that it's out of my price range



I realized I had mis-typed when it was too late to edit. :shame:




CelticLuv said:


> that's not very nice and actually uncalled for
> there is no reason for it.



ITA! Those comments were  juvenile.


----------



## LavenderIce

Diane Von Furstenberg


----------



## LavenderIce

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## Clooky001

BellaShoes said:


> Kim K in metal nude AD's (Monaco)
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+GpKzdPgN_GMl.jpg
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Amberlounge+Fashion+Monaco2011+Arrivals+nb1uMfTjTSYl.jpg



Can someone ID this dress please? &#57431; I love it


----------



## roussel

I love DVF!! So classy lady


----------



## AEGIS

ok ladies we can dislike shoes and outfits but there is no need for such mean comments.


----------



## karwood

Clooky001 said:


> Can someone ID this dress please? &#57431; I love it



Lanvin


----------



## AEGIS

while i dont love the shoes, i like how she's wearing them.  does she really need to wear the hood up though? like really? it's obfuscating her necklace.



LavenderIce said:


> Karolina Kurkova


----------



## karwood

Actress Carey Mulligan wearing Fastwist:


----------



## Miss T.

karwood said:


> Model Miranda Kerr wearing Decollete. Dress: Christian Dior:



Am loving the subtle colors here!


----------



## AEGIS

how underwhelming



karwood said:


> Actress Carey Mulligan wearing Fastwist:


----------



## Miss T.

karwood said:


> Another, Blake Lively wearing Devalavi:



Wow, I just can´t get enough of this shot. It is perfection!


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> Lanvin



Thx karwood - your a super star &#57430;


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> ok ladies we can dislike shoes and outfits but there is no need for such mean comments.



This all day!


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> Actress Carey Mulligan wearing Fastwist:



The shoes seem too heavy for that dress, IMHO


----------



## laureenthemean

I know it's easy to get carried away with criticizing or making fun of celebs but let's try not to stoop to name-calling.  Please be respectful.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Designer Erin Fetherston wearing Bianca. Dress: One of her own designs from her Resort 2011 collection:



I love everything...her hair, her dress, her shoes!!


----------



## karwood

VS Model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Stella McCartney:


----------



## nyjaesmith

J.Lo


----------



## AEGIS

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo




2011 is her year.  she is looking fab!


----------



## Nolia

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo



That dress is breathtaking!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo


 
I NEED this dress (or a reasonably priced one similar to it).


----------



## chacci1

J. Lo. looks amazing!!  Her body is sick!!


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> 2011 is her year.  she is looking fab!



Or the entire past decade 
She looks stunning as usual. Too beautiful for words. Everything is perfect...the hair pulled back, the make-up, color of the dress, and the nude shoes


----------



## bling*lover

needloub said:


> Or the entire past decade
> She looks stunning as usual. Too beautiful for words. Everything is perfect...the hair pulled back, the make-up, color of the dress, and the nude shoes


 
ita, J.LO is Fab!


----------



## bling*lover

Not technically a celeb, but I thought you might all like to watch this, it is a video of Poker player Beth Shak's closet but its mostly full of CL's. Hope you enjoy. 
Mods feel free to remove if this isn't a good place for this!

http://shoes.tv/video/closet-confessionals-beth-shak


----------



## Stilts

AEGIS said:


> 2011 is her year.  she is looking fab!



I agree! Winning most beautiful, etc. This really is her year. 

BTW it seems like she loves those biancas.  Inspiring me to take mine out for a spin tonight


----------



## Stilts

nillacobain said:


> Not liking this shoes/dress combo....... mmmmhhhh not a fan of Chiaras.



Agreed would have preferred something open toe with those and maybe not black for a summer event and award show of this nature


----------



## karwood

mmmoussighi said:


> I NEED this dress (or a reasonably priced one similar to it).



This dress is stunning! It is  Temperley London from the Autumn/Winter 2011/2012 collection


----------



## babysweetums

jlos earrings are insane


----------



## AEGIS

xx factor judge Tulisa  in Roseppa


----------



## CelticLuv

bling*lover said:


> Not technically a celeb, but I thought you might all like to watch this, it is a video of Poker player Beth Shak's closet but its mostly full of CL's. Hope you enjoy.
> Mods feel free to remove if this isn't a good place for this!
> 
> http://shoes.tv/video/closet-confessionals-beth-shak



can anyone tell me what material the VP's are at the 5:50 mark? thank you! they are gorgeous!


----------



## erinmiyu

CelticLuv said:


> can anyone tell me what material the VP's are at the 5:50 mark? thank you! they are gorgeous!


i remember seeing pigalles show up like that on ebay and found out the material was "kubrick". it looks almost like the new baseball leather, too. hth!


----------



## karwood

erinmiyu said:


> i remember seeing pigalles show up like that on ebay and found out the material was "kubrick". it looks almost like the new baseball leather, too. hth!



You are right, they are the _Yoze Kubrick_. They are sequined on leather. I think they came out in late 2007 to early 2008.


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Dress: Capretta. Blazer: DASH.


----------



## karwood

More pics of the Kardashian sistas. Kloe wearing Larrisa. SKirt: HL. Blose:Givenchy:






Kloe wearing Lipspikes and Kourtney wearing Mago:


----------



## AEGIS

this color is lovely on her skin!



karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Dress: Capretta. Blazer: DASH.


 
i saw this pic earlier but didnt know what her shoes were. karwood to the rescue!

apparently she didnt wear a bra with her shirt and had a nip slip



karwood said:


> More pics of the Kardashian sistas. Kloe wearing Larrisa. SKirt: HL. Blose:Givenchy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kloe wearing Lipspikes and Kourtney wearing Mago:


 

*prays that I get blue magos during the sale season*


----------



## CelticLuv

erinmiyu said:


> i remember seeing pigalles show up like that on ebay and found out the material was "kubrick". it looks almost like the new baseball leather, too. hth!





karwood said:


> You are right, they are the _Yoze Kubrick_. They are sequined on leather. I think they came out in late 2007 to early 2008.



that material is so unique! thank you ladies!


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Dress: Capretta. Blazer: DASH.



When did the KK sisters have their own DASH line? I thought they just had their own boutiques named DASH.


----------



## AEGIS

hazeltt said:


> When did the KK sisters have their own DASH line? I thought they just had their own boutiques named DASH.




they sell it on QVC and it is all crappola. 

people look up to them stylistically so idk why they wouldn't devote themselves to try to do a good line a la jessica simpson.

they seem to be a jack of all trades master of none sort of group


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

The KK sisters are getting too overrated but I don't mind raiding their closets!


----------



## hazeltt

AEGIS said:


> this color is lovely on her skin!
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this pic earlier but didnt know what her shoes were. karwood to the rescue!
> 
> apparently she didnt wear a bra with her shirt and had a nip slip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **prays that I get blue magos during the sale season**



me too! *fingers crossed!*

btw, something looks off in the outfit where Kourtney is wearing them.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ahhh yes, prior to the Nip Slip heard round the world... poor Khloe's nipple was showing the entire 6 minute interview on Fox :cry: What would possess her to wear a sheer blouse without a bra or nipple covers?


----------



## AEGIS

hazeltt said:


> me too! *fingers crossed!*
> 
> btw, something looks off in the outfit where Kourtney is wearing them.




what do you think it is?  i used to not like the shoe bc i didnt think i needed bright blue shoes bt then i realized i absolutely do


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Ahhh yes, prior to the Nip Slip heard round the world... poor Khloe's nipple was showing the entire 6 minute interview on Fox :cry: What would possess her to wear a sheer blouse without a bra or nipple covers?



If by nipple covers you mean a bra!!


----------



## hazeltt

AEGIS said:


> what do you think it is?  i used to not like the shoe bc i didnt think i needed bright blue shoes bt then i realized i absolutely do



I'm not exactly sure but I would prefer the black Magos with that dress to make it classier. I think the blue Magos work better with a whiter dress. 

And I feel the same way about the blue Mago. Once I got the black, I knew I needed the blue in my life too!


----------



## AEGIS

are these bibi's? they're probably the daffs


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> are these bibi's? they're probably the daffs


 
hmmm I'm thinking they're dafs because I was just looking @ that gorg color on NAP. But I see what you mean because the platform doesn't look so high as usual, but it's probably the cam angle. Judging how tiny they look, I bet her gargantuan DF is taking the pic! :giggles:


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> are these bibi's? they're probably the daffs



Look like Dafs to me - toe looks pointier than a Bibi


----------



## Clooky001

AEGIS said:


> are these bibi's? they're probably the daffs



I agree def daffs


----------



## TiinaBina

looks like the newly released daffys


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> are these bibi's? they're probably the daffs


 
Chartreuse Daffodil.


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> If by nipple covers you mean a bra!!


 
:giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

kimora lee simmons in pigalle spike, ysl sunglasses, mcqueen scaf, and birkin going to the airport.


----------



## Nolia

BellaShoes said:


> Ahhh yes, prior to the Nip Slip heard round the world... poor Khloe's nipple was showing the entire 6 minute interview on Fox :cry: What would possess her to wear a sheer blouse without a bra or nipple covers?



I actually like the fit of these clothes on her.  Usually her outfits make her look lumpy but I was about to say this one was really nice...  Of course, nipples have to ruin everything LOL


----------



## CelticLuv

AEGIS said:


> kimora lee simmons in pigalle spike, ysl sunglasses, mcqueen scaf, and birkin going to the airport.



I thought denim pants and denim shoes was a no-no? 
or is it different for the denim pigalle studs? I have a pair coming my way and I'm trying to think of outfits I can wear with them.


----------



## KarenBorter

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... WAAAAY ahead of you ladies



ahahahahahaha of COURSE you would be doing that already


----------



## AEGIS

CelticLuv said:


> I thought denim pants and denim shoes was a no-no?
> or is it different for the denim pigalle studs? I have a pair coming my way and I'm trying to think of outfits I can wear with them.



i dont think so at all.  funny--your post and this pic made me think i might need some in my life


----------



## chacci1

I still can't believe I don't have those Chartreuse Daff's in my life!!!!


----------



## needloub

CelticLuv said:


> I thought denim pants and denim shoes was a no-no?
> or is it different for the denim pigalle studs? I have a pair coming my way and I'm trying to think of outfits I can wear with them.



I hope not. I still love the denim Greissimo's so I can wear them with my dark denim skinny jeans


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> :giggles:



This smiley is so cute!!


----------



## Clooky001

CelticLuv said:


> I thought denim pants and denim shoes was a no-no?
> or is it different for the denim pigalle studs? I have a pair coming my way and I'm trying to think of outfits I can wear with them.



I wear mine denim spike pigalles with jeans..they look good &#58388;


----------



## cagla

chacci1 said:


> I still can't believe I don't have those Chartreuse Daff's in my life!!!!




Totally agree!!!

Must find out where to get them in the EU


----------



## chacci1

cagla said:


> Totally agree!!!
> 
> Must find out where to get them in the EU




Sadly, I think they were made exclusively for net-a-porter.  I checked with US boutiques and JJR and they only ordered Daffy in this color and did not even know that the Daffodil was made in this color.  
And, NAP is sold out!  

Let me know if you find out differently!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> If by nipple covers you mean a bra!!



Silly! I mean those little nipple pasties


----------



## xsunnyd

chacci1 said:


> Sadly, I think they were made exclusively for net-a-porter.  I checked with US boutiques and JJR and they only ordered Daffy in this color and did not even know that the Daffodil was made in this color.
> And, NAP is sold out!
> 
> Let me know if you find out differently!



I believe there are some on eBay! But the only thing is - they're awfully over priced.


----------



## Dessye

hazeltt said:


> This smiley is so cute!!


 
It's one of my favourites hehe


----------



## chacci1

xsunnyd said:


> I believe there are some on eBay! But the only thing is - they're awfully over priced.



I did see those!  I was ready to purchase today, but unfortunately, my size is not avail!!!  (may be a good thing considering i've already bought too many lately).

And besides...there is a gorg. chartreuse one sitting on the Louboutin e-commerce sight right now that i have my eye on!  Ha ha


----------



## AEGIS

LC in Vivaeva and the clothes are from her new line Paper Crown


----------



## AEGIS

KK in piggie spikes


----------



## AEGIS

Anne Hatheway in D&G and CL banana woodstock/tie dye


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> KK in piggie spikes



I like it!


----------



## xsunnyd

chacci1 said:


> I did see those!  I was ready to purchase today, but unfortunately, my size is not avail!!!  (may be a good thing considering i've already bought too many lately).
> 
> And besides...there is a gorg. chartreuse one sitting on the Louboutin e-commerce sight right now that i have my eye on!  Ha ha



Okay! Good luck! Net-a-Porter UK has them in quite a few sizes left if anyone else was still interested. I re-call a few people asking about them.

But okay. That was my last Off Topic response.


----------



## karwood

Zoe Kravitz taking a break from her Devalavi:


----------



## CelticLuv

needloub said:


> I hope not. I still love the denim Greissimo's so I can wear them with my dark denim skinny jeans





Clooky001 said:


> I wear mine denim spike pigalles with jeans..they look good &#58388;



thanks ladies! now I'll feel confident and great wearing them with my skinny jeans too!!


----------



## chacci1

xsunnyd said:


> Okay! Good luck! Net-a-Porter UK has them in quite a few sizes left if anyone else was still interested. I re-call a few people asking about them.
> 
> But okay. That was my last Off Topic response.




Something Chartreuse and fabulous is on it's way to me!!!!   :giggles:


----------



## Dukeprincess

karwood said:


> Zoe Kravitz taking a break from her Devalavi:



I am so jealous she has these.


----------



## AEGIS

Olivia Munn in a Shoshanna Dress and MBB


----------



## karwood

Sarah Jessica Parker wearing 1en8. Dress: L'Wren Scott:


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Hudson wearing Lux:


----------



## needloub

^The color of the Lux is so gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

Paula Abdul wearing Ambertina. Dress: Leanne Marshall, the winner of Project Runway season 5:


----------



## AEGIS

[i dont think i have EVER seen Paula look so good. omgoodness!


QUOTE=karwood;19186463]Paula Abdul wearing Ambertina. Dress: Leanne Marshall, the winner of Project Runway season 5:






[/QUOTE]


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Paula Abdul wearing Ambertina. Dress: Leanne Marshall, the winner of Project Runway season 5:



this dress is something i would totally wear!!!!


----------



## Nolia

Can't wait to see this movie.  Story of my life ... well if I were a BAD Teacher LOL. 
Could someone ID these shoes?  I know it's not the Coussinet but looks similar.


----------



## MikaelaN

^ coussin


----------



## Nolia

MikaelaN said:


> ^ coussin



Oh duh. LOL


----------



## BellaShoes

Paula's dress is fabulous!

Cameron looks great although she her work out regime has her heading towards to masculine ala Madonna.. IMHO


----------



## MBKitty

BellaShoes said:


> Cameron looks great although she her work out regime has her heading towards to masculine ala Madonna.. IMHO



I agree! It's so sad because she was (and could still be!) so beautiful if she looked more feminine!


----------



## expensive shoes

I like camerons shoes


----------



## nillacobain

AEGIS said:


> Olivia Munn in a Shoshanna Dress and MBB


 
Not a shoe/dress combo I would wear but she looks amazing!!!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing 1en8. Dress: L'Wren Scott:


 

She's stunning... as usual!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Paula Abdul looks fantastic, love that pink dress


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Jennifer Hudson wearing Lux:



Wow! Those shoes look great on her! Red plus brown skin  and her outfit too!


----------



## BellaShoes

SJP is remarkable... she looks like it takes no effort yet always fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Jennifer Hudson looks great!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Paula's dress is fabulous!
> 
> Cameron looks great although she her work out regime has her heading towards to masculine ala Madonna.. IMHO



I think they use the same trainer, Tracey Anderson. Gwyneth Paltrow does as well. 

I saw CD wearing Gray Suede Feticha booties in the commercial for the movie.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous! Where was she performing?


karwood said:


> Jennifer Hudson wearing Lux:


----------



## AEGIS

Paris Hilton in Bianca's


----------



## AEGIS

P.Hilton in Isabel Marant Horai Dress & Nude Bianca's


----------



## AEGIS

ciara in 120 pigalle spike


----------



## Louboufan

Ciara looks pretty! Is this a recent pic?


AEGIS said:


> ciara in 120 pigalle spike


----------



## needloub

Ciara's body is sick! I need to work out!


----------



## AEGIS

Louboufan said:


> Ciara looks pretty! Is this a recent pic?




idk. i got it from one of my other forums.


----------



## expensive shoes

Louboufan said:


> Ciara looks pretty! Is this a recent pic?


 
yeah its new


----------



## aoqtpi

needloub said:


> Ciara's body is sick! I need to work out!



Ditto! I could never wear a cropped top like that!


----------



## AllThingsFab101

Nolia said:


> Can't wait to see this movie.  Story of my life ... well if I were a BAD Teacher LOL.
> Could someone ID these shoes?  I know it's not the Coussinet but looks similar.


They're the Christian Louboutin Coussin Caged Ankle Boots. They're $1595.00. I hope that helps


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## AEGIS

^i am so confused by that entire look.  is she auditioning for a role in Jurassic Park V?


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LavenderIce

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minillo


----------



## Nolia

I usually like JLo's style, but this outfit was a little "roadkill". =/  It would've been so much classier with an ivory dress or jumpsuit.  WAYYY too much print all at one, especially with those boots.  Everything seems to be competing with each other.



LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


----------



## aoqtpi

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



Ugh, don't like this at all! To me OTK snakeskin boots look like a snake is eating the person's leg!




LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



LOVE this look. OMG I need to work out. And find a job that pays me enough to buy *H*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



She looks perfect here, love her dress, bag and shoes


----------



## AEGIS

perfection



LavenderIce said:


> Vanessa Minillo


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



Here she looks like a snake  , too much snake skin


----------



## AEGIS

good job getting the side shot.  i figured she was wearing cl's but could never see it bc of her long skirt



LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


----------



## needloub

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



I love THIS look....what was she thinking with the all-over animal print?


----------



## CelticLuv

LavenderIce said:


> Ashley Tisdale



these shoes are just too big for her tiny, skinny frame.


----------



## LavenderIce

Blake Lively


----------



## hazeltt

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



I love how she's so carefree when walking down those stairs. I would be holding onto the handrail for dear life in those heels.


----------



## CMP86

J.Lo looks like she was wearing one of the snakes from Anaconda.


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> ^i am so confused by that entire look.  is she auditioning for a role in Jurassic Park V?



This just made me laugh so much


----------



## needloub

CMP86 said:


> J.Lo looks like she was wearing one of the snakes from Anaconda.




Maybe the she is promoting the sequel? LOL!


----------



## BellaShoes

Blake looks fab as always....

Vanessa, perfection from head to toe...

JLO... call 911, a snake got her!


----------



## BellaShoes

side note.... have you ever googled 'python eating' ... dear God, I wish I hadn't. :cry:


----------



## pixiesparkle

BellaShoes said:


> side note.... have you ever googled 'python eating' ... dear God, I wish I hadn't. :cry:


I haven't but now I'm tempted to...still scared though =/


----------



## Stilts

CMP86 said:


> J.Lo looks like she was wearing one of the snakes from Anaconda.


----------



## imelda74

karwood said:


> The Kardashian Sistas! Kourtney wearing Lady Daf and Khloe wearing Sobek:


 
I love the Sisters Kardashian but lately Khloe is off.  Is it me or does Khloe need longer pants?  Just about 3 inches would do wonders.


----------



## imelda74

karwood said:


> KK wearing Larissa:


 
Love the shoes.  Again with the too short pants.  Khloe, honey, i think you can afford a few more inches on your pants or wear capris.  
And that lipstick is horrendous. Other than that...love KK


----------



## AEGIS

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## AEGIS

Jada Pinkett-Smith in Bianca


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> Jada Pinkett-Smith in Bianca



I like it but wish her pants fit better... Otherwise, "hammer time!"


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing sequined Fifi . Skirt and Top: Marc Jacobs:


----------



## karwood

KK wearing Daffodile:


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Lopez wearing Pigalle. Dress: Herve Leger:


----------



## AEGIS

Tamar Braxton in Toutenkaboucle for a photoshoot


----------



## karwood

Nikki M. James wearing Lady Lynch. I absolutely loved her in  "The Book of Mormon".


----------



## karwood

Taylor Swift wearing Double Noued. Dress: D&G:


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I love love love Taylors look!! That dress is fabulous!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Jennifer Hudson


 
oh no @ her weave/wig. What in the world? These shoes have grown on me...I would have never paired them with a denim mini tho? Again..what in the world?


----------



## Suzanelk

AEGIS said:


> Paris Hilton in Bianca's



Can someone please id top and skirt? Sorry for being off topic. A link to buy too please 

Thanks! I think she looks great here


----------



## karwood

Suzanelk said:


> Can someone please id top and skirt? Sorry for being off topic. A link to buy too please
> 
> Thanks! I think she looks great here




The skirt is the Avoir skirt by Hakaan

http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?designerid=505&productid=33430

I'm still not sure who the blouse is from.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Beyonce in Daffodil (ignore the lady in the background falling )


----------



## AEGIS

Danielle Linkeker in Victoria Beckham and Bianca's [maybe the gray python?] and a cheap looking hat. a spectator would've looked nicer


----------



## aoqtpi

nyjaesmith said:


> Beyonce in Daffodil (ignore the lady in the background falling )



It's funny that it looks like that lady is wear flats and B is doing fine in her Dafs


----------



## Stacy31

LavenderIce said:


> Vanessa Minillo


 

Are these es cubells?


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Danielle Linkeker in Victoria Beckham and Bianca's [maybe the gray python?] and a cheap looking hat. a spectator would've looked nicer



Actually her CL are Feticha not Bianca


----------



## karwood

Stacy31 said:


> Are these es cubells?



yes


----------



## AEGIS

thanks! now i see it from the side.  i was going by the pics where i couldn't see the entire shoe. hmm..the fetchia is cute.




karwood said:


> Actually her CL are Feticha not Bianca


----------



## PeepToe

nyjaesmith said:


> Beyonce in Daffodil (ignore the lady in the background falling )



Omg


----------



## Nolia

nyjaesmith said:


> Beyonce in Daffodil (ignore the lady in the background falling )



HAHAH That is TOO funny.


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG! That woman falling behind Beyonce! And her husband just kept on snapping pics!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Bahaha! I can just hear her! "Beyonceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!"


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Zoe Kravitz taking a break from her Devalavi:



OMG Zoe is grown?!  Where the hell has time gone?!



LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



I'm mad for this entire look!  Jennifer looks perfect!



karwood said:


> Nikki M. James wearing Lady Lynch. I absolutely loved her in  "The Book of Mormon".



Gorgeous gown, and of course I love the shoes too!


----------



## candyapples88

Kim in Daf. Love her earrings...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Redsolecollect said:


> kloe kardashian is so damn ugly.


 


nalexis2121 said:


> omg i just bust out laughing


 


daniigo said:


> Can anyone ID the transvestite standing next to Kourtney????


 
Y'all are CRAZY, but I do have to admit that she looks mannish in the face!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

nyjaesmith said:


> Beyonce in Daffodil (ignore the lady in the background falling )



that is too funny. it made me laugh out loud at work, my co-workers are like "what the heck?" :lolots:




AEGIS said:


> Danielle Linkeker in Victoria Beckham and Bianca's [maybe the gray python?] and a cheap looking hat. a spectator would've looked nicer



LOVE this dress! I must find.


----------



## karwood

CelticLuv said:


> LOVE this dress! I must find.



http://www.victoriabeckham.com/

Ref: SS/11 # 89 V-neck bell dress Rib jersey blush or black


----------



## nyjaesmith

Janet Jackson in Balota


----------



## pixiesparkle

nyjaesmith said:


> Janet Jackson in Balota


 eek....


----------



## needloub

^ooh, you don't like shoes paired with the "Hammer" pants?!?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

AEGIS said:


> Jada Pinkett-Smith in Bianca



No to the ill-fitting pants. 

Curious, caan anyone ID her bag, please?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

BellaShoes said:


> side note.... have you ever googled 'python eating' ... dear God, I wish I hadn't. :cry:



So, curiosity killed the cat (I could not resist) and.... :cry:

Bad, mean python's, bad bad bad!  Leave the animals alone before I make you into another pair of shoes (totally kidding ladies)!


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> http://www.victoriabeckham.com/
> 
> Ref: SS/11 # 89 V-neck bell dress Rib jersey blush or black



thank you sweetie! 
Karwood, you are our resident Fasionista!


----------



## karwood

QueenOfHeels said:


> No to the ill-fitting pants.
> 
> Curious, caan anyone ID her bag, please?



Thomas Wylde "Death" crocodile handbag


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> Thomas Wylde "Death" crocodile handbag



 *karwood*! Always such a TPF angel!


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> eek....


 
I agree.  :weird:


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Thomas Wylde "Death" crocodile handbag


 
OK, seriously *Kar* you have to open an online business!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Dessye said:


> OK, seriously *Kar* you have to open an online business!



Totally second *Dessye* on this *Kar*!  No question, you rock girl!


----------



## Nolia

Old pic of Xtina wearing Altis, but what is Oprah wearing?


----------



## BellaShoes

^Looks like Camel Hyper Prives.....


----------



## BellaShoes

candyapples88 said:


> Kim in Daf. Love her earrings...



Is that a DVF or BV clutch? CUTE!


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Is that a DVF or BV clutch? CUTE!



It is BV EMPIRE INTRECCIATO AYERS STRETCH KNOT CLUTCH


----------



## FashionGoddess

karwood said:


> It is BV EMPIRE INTRECCIATO AYERS STRETCH KNOT CLUTCH


You are the best Karwood!


----------



## karwood

FashionGoddess said:


> You are the best Karwood!


----------



## YaYa3

seriously, *K,* how do you KNOW all this?  i'm overwhelmed with your knowledge.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Dessye said:


> I agree.  :weird:


this is totally off topic but congratssss on your lilac/blue Maggies (from your signature)!!! I think we looked at the same listing that Aegis posted here, correct? When the seller ended the listing and created a new one with BIN price I knew it must have been b/c someone had made an offer..I actually saw the new listing before you (I assume) hit the BIN button but I decided to let them go to someone who really wants them! they 'were' my UHG but not so much anymore 

:back2topic:I love the old pic of Christian..she looked so gorgeous and elegant! not that she isn't now but she can look much better


----------



## Dessye

pixiesparkle said:


> this is totally off topic but congratssss on your lilac/blue Maggies (from your signature)!!! I think we looked at the same listing that Aegis posted here, correct? When the seller ended the listing and created a new one with BIN price I knew it must have been b/c someone had made an offer..I actually saw the new listing before you (I assume) hit the BIN button but I decided to let them go to someone who really wants them! they 'were' my UHG but not so much anymore
> 
> :back2topic:I love the old pic of Christian..she looked so gorgeous and elegant! not that she isn't now but she can look much better


 
Thanks, sweetie!  I'm VERY appreciative


----------



## AEGIS

pixiesparkle said:


> this is totally off topic but congratssss on your lilac/blue Maggies (from your signature)!!! I think we looked at the same listing that Aegis posted here, correct? When the seller ended the listing and created a new one with BIN price I knew it must have been b/c someone had made an offer..I actually saw the new listing before you (I assume) hit the BIN button but I decided to let them go to someone who really wants them! they 'were' my UHG but not so much anymore
> 
> :back2topic:I love the old pic of Christian..she looked so gorgeous and elegant! not that she isn't now but she can look much better




that is so nice of you pixie! i will keep a look out so that you can get them too


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing 8 Mignon. Dress: AZZEDINE ALAÏA (?):







Another pic of Blake Lively wearing Fifi Strass. Dress: Chanel Spring 2009 Couture:


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing 8 Mignon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic of Blake Lively wearing Fifi Strass. Dress: Chanel Couture:



Pure perfection!


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Blake is always put together.


----------



## jancedtif

YaYa3 said:


> seriously, *K,* how do you KNOW all this?  i'm overwhelmed with your knowledge.



I'm sure if she told us, she'd have to kill us!


----------



## batwoodfan

Nolia said:


> Old pic of Xtina wearing Altis, but what is Oprah wearing?


 
Christina is wearing Black Patent Bianca pumps (thicker external platform than the Alti)
Oprah is wearing Nude Patent Very Prive pumps (a go-to shoe for Oprah, she wore them on her Final show - http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Oprah-Takes-the-Stage-for-the-Last-Time-Video/topic/oprahshow )


----------



## LavenderIce

Beyonce


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing 8 Mignon. Dress: AZZEDINE ALAÏA (?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic of Blake Lively wearing Fifi Strass. Dress: Chanel Spring 2009 Couture:



I don't really like the sheer overlay of the dress...maybe it is just too long.


----------



## karwood

jancedtif said:


> I'm sure if she told us, she'd have to kill us!


----------



## Hipployta

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



Oh...a JLo outfit I like...wow.


----------



## AEGIS

she is sooo baaaaad.  her all reptile outfit was her one misstep this week.



LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



She is not wearing CL, they are  Casadei 'Blade' pumps. However, she still  rockin  in that Rachel Zoe "Cameron" tuxedo jacket.


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood said:


> She is not wearing CL, they are  Casadei 'Blade' pumps. However, she still  rockin  in that Rachel Zoe "Cameron" tuxedo jacket.



Thanks karwood.  She wore white Pigalles earlier this week and I wasn't sure if these were CL or not.  Wanted to redeem posting the all snake ensemble.  Guess I gotta redeem myself for posting a non-CL.


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> Beyonce



I saw all the pic shots taken of Beyonce at the airport in Nice and I felt bad for that lady, who tripped and fell right behind Beyonce. I have to say I like her outfit, although some people have criticized the Daffodile are a bit too heavy to b worn with summery dress.

In case anyone is wondering, the dress is by Parker, Bustier Swing dress:

http://www.intermixonline.com/product/dresses/all+dresses/bustier+swing+dress.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## PeepToe

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing 8 Mignon. Dress: AZZEDINE ALAÏA (?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic of Blake Lively wearing Fifi Strass. Dress: Chanel Spring 2009 Couture:


I love her a little more everytime I see her!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing 8 Mignon. Dress: AZZEDINE ALAÏA (?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic of Blake Lively wearing Fifi Strass. Dress: Chanel Spring 2009 Couture:


 
8 Mignon!!!


----------



## karwood

After seeing a better view of this dress in this pic, the dress is by  Missoni. It is not by Azzedine Alaia, as I had posted earlier. Sorry for my mistake:shame:


----------



## karwood

Ellen Pompeo wearing Bambou. Dress: Sportmax


----------



## karwood

Molly Sims wearing NP. Dress: J Mendel;


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Chiara  . Dress: Zac Posen:


----------



## aoqtpi

*Kar*, you never cease to amaze me with your ability to recognize the work of various designers. You are amazing! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> After seeing a better view of this dress in this pic, the dress is by  Missoni. It is not by Azzedine Alaia, as I had posted earlier. Sorry for my mistake:shame:




Love how she looks! I´m jealous of her legS!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love how she looks! I´m jealous of her legS!


 
Seriously. Blake is perfect.


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> After seeing a better view of this dress in this pic, the dress is by  Missoni. It is not by Azzedine Alaia, as I had posted earlier. Sorry for my mistake:shame:



I wish I had her relationship with Msr. L!


----------



## skislope15

hazeltt said:


> I wish I had her relationship with Msr. L!



And mr dicaprio lol


----------



## AEGIS

KK in Pumice Maggies


----------



## cl-pig

karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Chiara  . Dress: Zac Posen:



On closer inspection and looking at other snaps- they look to be pigalles!


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> KK in Pumice Maggies



I really love this casual chic look! And her bag


----------



## aoqtpi

^ Ditto!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> KK in Pumice Maggies



Hmm. Did she take her extensions out?


----------



## MikaelaN

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. Did she take her extensions out?



She got a haircut very recently.


----------



## jenayb

MikaelaN said:


> She got a haircut very recently.



Oh! I did not know. 

Did she cut _her_ hair or her extensions?


----------



## MikaelaN

jenaywins said:


> Oh! I did not know.
> 
> Did she cut _her_ hair or her extensions?



I don't believe she ever had extensions.  The only Kardashian I know of that had extensions was Kourtney when she decided to cut her hair short a couple of years ago and ended up regretting it so she wore extensions everyday.  Long wavy hair is kind of their thing so they rarely ever cut it more than a couple of inches.


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> Oh! I did not know.
> 
> Did she cut _her_ hair or her extensions?



I believe those are still her extensions, just shorter ones! Last time I saw Kim's real hair it was MUCH thinner! But I love the whole look here!


----------



## pixiesparkle

heiress-ox said:


> I believe those are still her extensions, just shorter ones! Last time I saw Kim's real hair it was MUCH thinner! But I love the whole look here!


I agree! This hair length is perfect for her b/c it makes her look taller in a way..the previous long hair on her petite frame was a bit overpowering


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> I believe those are still her extensions, just shorter ones! Last time I saw Kim's real hair it was MUCH thinner! But I love the whole look here!



I believe so, too. I recall seeing her without extensions as well and you're right, it was much thinner. 

Anyhow, now that that's settled.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I believe so, too. I recall seeing her without extensions as well and you're right, it was much thinner.
> 
> Anyhow, now that that's settled.




I def. agree.  Her ends are still very weave like.  It's like when people ask me if I cut my hair...and I go...no....I just have a shorter weave


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> I def. agree.  Her ends are still very weave like.  It's like when people ask me if I cut my hair...and I go...no....I just have a shorter weave


----------



## AEGIS

MikaelaN said:


> I don't believe she ever had extensions. The only Kardashian I know of that had extensions was Kourtney when she decided to cut her hair short a couple of years ago and ended up regretting it so she wore extensions everyday. Long wavy hair is kind of their thing so they rarely ever cut it more than a couple of inches.




oh no dear.  they all wear weaves and lace wigs and closures and everything weave and fake hair related.  i remember there was an episode on keeping up with the kardashians and her weave was on the floor.  they get their hair from extensions plus in LA. 

their hair is their thing but they weave it up esp. to emphasize it.  most celebrities do bc upkeep of their natural can become strenuous. kims hair is all hers like her butt is all hers.

this is kim sans weave. her hair is naturally thin. and usually you can see her tracks.  sometimes her blending or hairline is off.  but her weave is usually on point.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yes! I've seen that pic before!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


>




it's true.  i dont like to cut my own hair so people are like why is your weave shorter than your hair? i do this  and tell them to leave me alone.


----------



## AEGIS

In case anyone is wondering Kim is wearing Current/Elliott jeans. TOP: Elisabeth & James


----------



## jenayb

^^ We are all looking at her hair apparently!!.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

double post


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> ^^ We are all looking at her hair apparently!!.



maybe you were... I was looking at other parts


----------



## MikaelaN

AEGIS said:


> oh no dear.  they all wear weaves and lace wigs and closures and everything weave and fake hair related.  i remember there was an episode on keeping up with the kardashians and her weave was on the floor.  they get their hair from extensions plus in LA.
> 
> their hair is their thing but they weave it up esp. to emphasize it.  most celebrities do bc upkeep of their natural can become strenuous. kims hair is all hers like her butt is all hers.
> 
> this is kim sans weave. her hair is naturally thin. and usually you can see her tracks.  sometimes her blending or hairline is off.  but her weave is usually on point.



Ahhhhh I see...my mistake!  Haha I always thought her hair was real!


----------



## jenayb

MikaelaN said:


> Ahhhhh I see...my mistake!  Haha I always thought her hair was real!



I wish I had hair like hers - extension or no extension!


----------



## pixiesparkle

AEGIS said:


> oh no dear.  they all wear weaves and lace wigs and closures and everything weave and fake hair related.  i remember there was an episode on keeping up with the kardashians and her weave was on the floor.  they get their hair from extensions plus in LA.
> 
> their hair is their thing but they weave it up esp. to emphasize it.  most celebrities do bc upkeep of their natural can become strenuous. kims hair is all hers like her butt is all hers.
> 
> this is kim sans weave. her hair is naturally thin. and usually you can see her tracks.  sometimes her blending or hairline is off.  but her weave is usually on point.


oh wow..her real hair is really thin!! thanks for the pic Aegis! I've always thought their hair were all naturally long and thick like that..so exotic!! but I guess not..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

pixiesparkle said:


> oh wow..her real hair is really thin!! thanks for the pic Aegis! I've always thought their hair were all naturally long and thick like that..so exotic!! but I guess not..


 
It might be naturally thick if she wasn't a celebrity getting it done constantly, putting extensions in, taking extensions out etc etc.

I'm sure there's probably also some chemical services going on for smoothing and what not as well.

Basically, all the stress being put on her hair is a recipe for breakage and hair falling out.


----------



## karwood

Myleene Klass wearing Greissimos:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> Myleene Klass wearing Greissimos:



you know, that is the PERFECT outfit for those shoes IMO... But how often do I see myself dressing up like the candy-striper Coke girl?


----------



## GCGDanielle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> you know, that is the PERFECT outfit for those shoes IMO... But how often do I see myself dressing up like the candy-striper Coke girl?



The latest memo I have says every other Friday...


----------



## needloub

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> you know, that is the PERFECT outfit for those shoes IMO... But how often do I see myself dressing up like the candy-striper Coke girl?





You're right...the whole outfit works well together!


----------



## skislope15

Kar is that Alice + Olivia with a crinoline or a completely different dress? i have it in bk/wt and never thought about the idea of wearing a crinoline



karwood said:


> Myleene Klass wearing Greissimos:


----------



## Clooky001

I need a weave-my hair is the same as hers, naturally darkest brown/black very shinny & smooth (not one kink I it, don't ever need to straighten it) but mega mega thin...;( can't ever get any volume to it! The only time it looks good is if I curl it!  Need to thicken it up badly... But I had the effort you have with exstions!! X




AEGIS said:


> oh no dear.  they all wear weaves and lace wigs and closures and everything weave and fake hair related.  i remember there was an episode on keeping up with the kardashians and her weave was on the floor.  they get their hair from extensions plus in LA.
> 
> their hair is their thing but they weave it up esp. to emphasize it.  most celebrities do bc upkeep of their natural can become strenuous. kims hair is all hers like her butt is all hers.
> 
> this is kim sans weave. her hair is naturally thin. and usually you can see her tracks.  sometimes her blending or hairline is off.  but her weave is usually on point.





AEGIS said:


> it's true.  i dont like to cut my own hair so people are like why is your weave shorter than your hair? i do this  and tell them to leave me alone.





jenaywins said:


> I wish I had hair like hers - extension or no extension!


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> you know, that is the PERFECT outfit for those shoes IMO... But how often do I see myself dressing up like the candy-striper Coke girl?




i have a variation of that outfit tres skanky


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

AEGIS said:


> KK in Pumice Maggies


 
Love the bag and shoes ~~ Great Job Kim K.


----------



## AEGIS

Kim in Dafs and I'm assuming HL






now khloe in pumice maggies.


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ I LOVE the Pumice Maggies


----------



## QueenOfHeels

AEGIS said:


> Kim in Dafs and I'm assuming HL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now khloe in pumice maggies.



LOVE both outfit's on Kim & Khloe K.! Bravo ladies!


----------



## BellaShoes

I know I have said it already but worth mentioning again... KK wears Love well.... she has never looked so good.


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> I know I have said it already but worth mentioning again... KK wears Love well.... she has never looked so good.


 
Totally agree, I said that same thing the other day in the Hermes celebs thread!


----------



## hazeltt

From the KK style thread


----------



## aoqtpi

Pomice (pumice?) Maggies


----------



## needloub

I think KK is more in love with getting married  but she does look beautiful as usual.


----------



## jeshika

Doutzen Kroes in Very Galaxy in Platine


----------



## 9distelle

Fallon Goodson


----------



## 5elle

jeshika said:


> Doutzen Kroes in Very Galaxy in Platine



Gorgeous! So surprised they did not airbrush the soles


----------



## karwood

skislope15 said:


> Kar is that Alice + Olivia with a crinoline or a completely different dress? i have it in bk/wt and never thought about the idea of wearing a crinoline



Sorry for not replying, I was out of town attending a wedding. This is not the Alice + Olivia "Emmie" dress. The only intel I have on Myleene's dress is that it is a vintage prom dress.


----------



## karwood

QueenOfHeels said:


> LOVE both outfit's on Kim & Khloe K.! Bravo ladies!



I agree. Loving the Kaufman Franco tunic on Khloe.


Another Khloe pic, this time she is wearing  Toutenkaboucle. Sweater: Helmut Lang:


----------



## 5elle

karwood said:


> I agree. Loving the Kaufman Franco tunic on Khloe.
> 
> 
> Another Khloe pic, this time she is wearing  Toutenkaboucle. Sweater: Helmut Lang:



She looks beautiful here. Love when she wears softer colours.


----------



## karwood

Not sure what she was thinking with this outfit. Heidi Klum wearing Daffodile. Top and leggings: Manish Arora.


----------



## karwood

KK wearing Astraqueen. Scarf: AMQ. Jacket: Rick Owens:


----------



## AEGIS

is she in costume? like she's that x-men character that only wore the body paint? is she trying out one of her elaborate holloween costumes before the holidays?  so many questions...



karwood said:


> Not sure what she was thinking with this outfit. Heidi Klum wearing Daffodile. Top and leggings: Manish Arora.


----------



## AEGIS

Lala Vasquez in Sass&Bide jumpsuit and Dafs


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> is she in costume? like she's that x-men character that only wore the body paint? is she trying out one of her elaborate holloween costumes before the holidays?  so many questions...



Nope, it is not a costume. It is a real ready-to-wear outfit from the  popular Indian designer, Manish Arora. He is somewhat regarded as  "the John Galliano of India".


----------



## PeepToe

karwood said:


> Not sure what she was thinking with this outfit. Heidi Klum wearing Daffodile. Top and leggings: Manish Arora.



Heidi can wear a trash bag and still looking smokin hot.


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Heidi Klum


----------



## Stephanie***

LavenderIce said:


> More of Heidi Klum



I'm a fan of Michelle Hunziker  (the blonde on the right) she's such a beauty! she's 34!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna look like her that age!


----------



## karwood

Stephanie*** said:


> I'm a fan of Michelle Hunziker  (the blonde on the right) she's such a beauty!* she's 34!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna look like her that age!*



D'oh! ush:


----------



## CelticLuv

Stephanie*** said:


> I'm a fan of Michelle Hunziker  (the blonde on the right) she's such a beauty! she's 34!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna look like her that age!





karwood said:


> D'oh! ush:



Double D'oh! ush: ush:


----------



## Stephanie***

karwood said:


> D'oh! ush:



lol 

come on! you gotta admit that she looks good! haha

she's so pretty

http://www.abendblatt.de/multimedia/archive/00187/hunziker_gottschalk_187406c.jpg


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

needloub said:


> i think kk is more in love with getting married  but she does look beautiful as usual.


 
ita


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Myleene Klass wearing Greissimos:


 
Makes me want the gingham gressimos even more!


----------



## PeepToe

karwood said:


> D'oh! ush:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> oh no dear.  they all wear weaves and lace wigs and closures and everything weave and fake hair related.  i remember there was an episode on keeping up with the kardashians and her weave was on the floor.  they get their hair from extensions plus in LA.
> 
> their hair is their thing but they weave it up esp. to emphasize it.  most celebrities do bc upkeep of their natural can become strenuous. kims hair is all hers like her butt is all hers.
> 
> this is kim sans weave. her hair is naturally thin. and usually you can see her tracks.  sometimes her blending or hairline is off.  but her weave is usually on point.


 

I remember seeing this picture and thinking how badly damaged her hair is. Her hair didn't use to look like that, but I am assuming that in the pics below it is all her real hair:


----------



## PeepToe

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I remember seeing this picture and thinking how badly damaged her hair is. Her hair didn't use to look like that, but I am assuming that in the pics below it is all her real hair:



Geez, she looks like a completely different person


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Don't know if these have been posted yet. Rihanna and Jesscia Alba both in nude glitter balotas.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## glamourgirlnikk

PeepToe said:


> Geez, she looks like a completely different person


 
I know right. I can't believe she says that she has never had plastic surgery!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

karwood said:


> Not sure what she was thinking with this outfit. Heidi Klum wearing Daffodile. Top and leggings: Manish Arora.



I thought she was Celine Dion at first glance


----------



## Hipployta

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I remember seeing this picture and thinking how badly damaged her hair is. Her hair didn't use to look like that, but I am assuming that in the pics below it is all her real hair:



Wow...has she denied having plastic surgery because I can't really see how LOL

Totally obvious


----------



## jeshika

PeepToe said:


> Geez, she looks like a completely different person





glamourgirlnikk said:


> I know right. I can't believe she says that she has never had plastic surgery!



:giggles::giggles::giggles:

*whispers* "Liar!"


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I don't get why "stars" deny going under the knife. If I did it and it came out well, I'd be bragging


----------



## PeepToe

jeshika said:


> :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> 
> *whispers* "Liar!"



 side note, I'm loving your new avi!!!


----------



## Louboufan

I love Heidi!


LavenderIce said:


> More of Heidi Klum


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jeshika said:


> :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> 
> *whispers* "Liar!"


----------



## AllThingsFab101

hazeltt said:


> from the kk style thread


 
love kim's dress!!!


----------



## jeshika

PeepToe said:


> side note, I'm loving your new avi!!!



thanks *Peep*!


----------



## soleilbrun

karwood said:


> D'oh! ush:


 
I second that!


----------



## karwood

Liv Tyler wearing Devalavi. Dress: DKNY:


----------



## karwood

Eva Longoria wearing Bilbao. Dress: Voom:


----------



## karwood

Singer Florence Welch in Vogue Germany July 2011 issue, wearing Balota. Dress:Emilio Pucci:


----------



## Hipployta

karwood said:


> Singer Florence Welch in Vogue Germany July 2011 issue, wearing Balota. Dress:Emilio Pucci:



In this image I actually like and want the Balota...I never knew I was so easily influenced LOL


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Trench coat: Valentino:


----------



## AEGIS

whooooaaaaa!! i actually like this a lot!



karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Trench coat: Valentino:


----------



## eldebrang

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Trench coat: Valentino:


What color is this? Never seen this color before. Does anybody know what store got these?


----------



## eldebrang

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I remember seeing this picture and thinking how badly damaged her hair is. Her hair didn't use to look like that, but I am assuming that in the pics below it is all her real hair:


I always thought it was her real hair and wondered why my hair never looked that healthy!!


----------



## eldebrang

SongbirdDiva said:


> I thought she was Celine Dion at first glance


Never seen this color either!! where are these celebs getting these from? Why haven't we seen these before? Whyyy!!!!


----------



## eldebrang

karwood said:


> KK wearing Astraqueen. Scarf: AMQ. Jacket: Rick Owens:


I mean do they buy these Hermes bags in bulk? They all have one of each Hermes bag!!!!!!


----------



## eldebrang

needloub said:


> I think KK is more in love with getting married  but she does look beautiful as usual.


Agree! I don't see them being together for more than a year!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

eldebrang said:


> I always thought it was her real hair and wondered why my hair never looked that healthy!!


 
In most pictures her hair was/is flawless. You would be surprised to know how celebs wear extensions and wigs!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Trench coat: Valentino:


 

Haven't seen them in this color


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

eldebrang said:


> I mean do they buy these Hermes bags in bulk? They all have one of each Hermes bag!!!!!!


 
either
 1) They all buy their own
 2) The purses are sent to them, i.e. 'free celeb swag'
 3) They share purses


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> either
> 1) They all buy their own
> 2) The purses are sent to them, i.e. 'free celeb swag'
> 3) They share purses



Hermes has never given away free bags regardless of the celebrity's status... they're exclusive like that


----------



## Elise499

eldebrang said:


> What color is this? Never seen this color before. Does anybody know what store got these?



These are costum-made unfortunately


----------



## karwood

Liv Tyler wearing Pigalle. Dress; Stella McCartney:






Another pic of Liv in the same dress, but this time , she is wearing Devalavi:


----------



## karwood

Kirstie Alley wearing Sobek:


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hipployta said:


> Wow...has she denied having plastic surgery because I can't really see how LOL
> 
> Totally obvious


I was just about to ask..In the 2nd pic it's so obvious that her you know what are no where near as huge as they are now..I actually thought they were real!


----------



## eldebrang

Elise499 said:


> These are costum-made unfortunately



I want custom made Louboutins too


----------



## eldebrang

glamourgirlnikk said:


> either
> 1) They all buy their own
> 2) The purses are sent to them, i.e. 'free celeb swag'
> 3) They share purses



Option 2 is pretty frustrtrating!! Getting free Hermes just because you are famous for having tons of bags and shoes in the first place...


----------



## eldebrang

glamourgirlnikk said:


> In most pictures her hair was/is flawless. You would be surprised to know how celebs wear extensions and wigs!



 I guess I will never know that unless I am willing to spend a ton of money on my hair which I am not


----------



## NANI1972

karwood said:


> Liv Tyler wearing Pigalle. Dress; Stella McCartney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic of Liv in the same dress, but this time , she is wearing Devalavi:


 I am a big fan of Liv. She looks amazing in these last few posts!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

NANI1972 said:


> I am a big fan of Liv. She looks amazing in these last few posts!



Agreed! She's really upping the style ante--love it!


----------



## HermesLuv

eldebrang said:


> Option 2 is pretty frustrtrating!! Getting free Hermes just because you are famous for having tons of bags and shoes in the first place...


 

Hermes does not give away bags to celebrities... Thankfully, they have to pay just like us!


----------



## Stephanie***

Verena Kerth (german celeb and ex-girlfriend of soccer Oliver Kahn)
Studded Pigalles







big pic
http://i54.tinypic.com/2vmgccg.jpg






Can't believe my eyes: are those sing sing's?

EDIT: yes they are

http://www4.images.coolspotters.com...ouboutin-sing-sing-striped-wedges-gallery.jpg


----------



## needloub

NANI1972 said:


> I am a big fan of Liv. She looks amazing in these last few posts!



Totally agree as well! She looks so put together!


----------



## Brownie_89

eldebrang said:


> I mean do they buy these Hermes bags in bulk? They all have one of each Hermes bag!!!!!!



I read somewhere when KK went to Paris she spent over $20,000 (or it may even be $40,000) in the Hermes store.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Brownie_89 said:


> I read somewhere when KK went to Paris she spent over $20,000 (or it may even be $40,000) in the Hermes store.



it was $100,000 and the bags were like 20 - 40k each I believe


----------



## nyjaesmith

Janet Jackson in what looks to be Daffodil Ankle boot


----------



## karwood

nyjaesmith said:


> Janet Jackson in what looks to be *Daffodil Ankle boot*




Daff Booty


----------



## karwood

Naomi Campbell wearin Splash Fur. Denim: Her own denim line with Fiorucci Jeans.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Naomi Campbell wearin Splash Fur. Denim: Her own denim line with Fiorucci Jeans.



Not cute!


----------



## aoqtpi

^ Agreed.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> Naomi Campbell wearin Splash Fur. Denim: Her own denim line with Fiorucci Jeans.



Not even sure *how* I do feel/should feel about the new CL Splash Fur's from the F/W 11 Collection.... 

Could they even work?! Maybe with skinny jeans and an oversized cashmere sweater for fall??  With this outfit however, they are a total fashion faux pas in the making, that's for sure!  I mean, Naomi Campbell doesn't exactly have the best fashion sense IMHO


----------



## surlygirl

i like the fur shoes! maybe it's the tank with the fur?

re: janet ... those jacksons will wear a hat, won't they?


----------



## needloub

surlygirl said:


> i like the fur shoes! maybe it's the tank with the fur?
> 
> re: janet ... those jacksons will wear a hat, won't they?



No, it's just the fur


----------



## karwood

Kirstie Alley wearing Henry. She is really looking good lately.


----------



## jancedtif

^she is!!


----------



## needloub

^^ I agree! I hope Kirstie continues to work hard at her weight loss!


----------



## surlygirl

needloub said:


> No, it's just the fur



i stand by the fur shoes. they're just so fluffy! :giggles:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

eldebrang said:


> Option 2 is pretty frustrtrating!! Getting free Hermes just because you are famous for having tons of bags and shoes in the first place...


 
I know, but designers use celebs as walking billboards and magazine ads.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Brownie_89 said:


> I read somewhere when KK went to Paris she spent over $20,000 (or it may even be $40,000) in the Hermes store.


 


dirtyaddiction said:


> it was $100,000 and the bags were like 20 - 40k each I believe


 
If I was worth $35 million I too could drop $100k on purses


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Naomi Campbell wearin Splash Fur. Denim: Her own denim line with Fiorucci Jeans.


 

I don't like these at all. I wonder what they look like without the fur?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Kirstie Alley wearing Henry. She is really looking good lately.


 

How much weight has she lost and is she still with Jenny Craig?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

HermesLuv said:


> Hermes does not give away bags to celebrities... Thankfully, they have to pay just like us!


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Hermes has never given away free bags regardless of the celebrity's status... they're exclusive like that


 
Didn't know this, thanks for the info.


----------



## MsCav2

Are those Emerald Kid Daffs for S/S 2012 ? 





Elise499 said:


> These are costum-made unfortunately


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

surlygirl said:


> i like the fur shoes! maybe it's the tank with the fur?
> 
> re: janet ... those jacksons will wear a hat, won't they?



Me too


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Trench coat: Valentino:



I´ve never seen those Dafs in green


----------



## 9distelle

Kym Johnson


----------



## Elise499

MsCav2 said:


> Are those Emerald Kid Daffs for S/S 2012 ?



The NY Press office told me these are custom-made, so I don't think they'll be in the S/S 2012 collection for now.


----------



## Jönathan

Eva Longoria looking absolutely lovely in Bilbao wedges.


----------



## karwood

MsCav2 said:


> Are those Emerald Kid Daffs for S/S 2012 ?





Elise499 said:


> These are *costum-made* unfortunately




What *Elise* means by *custom-made* is that they were exclusively made for Lady Gaga. In other words, this individual pair of Daffodile in this particular color is not part of any collection. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## karwood

glamourgirlnikk said:


> How much weight has she lost and is she still with Jenny Craig?



She's been off Jenny Craig's for over a year, at least. I've heard she has launched her own weight loss program, Organic Liason, which I assume  is what she is doing. Also, she lost weight when she was recently on  _Dancing with the Stars_.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

QueenOfHeels said:


> Agreed! She's really upping the style ante--love it!


 

Yes! She is doing it for me too! So long! lol


----------



## needloub

Jönathan;19296133 said:
			
		

> Eva Longoria looking absolutely lovely in Bilbao wedges.



Eva is too cute!


----------



## karwood

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Michael Kors Spring 2011:


----------



## GCGDanielle

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Michael Kors Spring 2011:


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Michael Kors Spring 2011:



Sweet summer perfection!


----------



## 9distelle

Patricia Heaton


----------



## CelticLuv

^ I can't even begin to imagine how she is walking in them without tripping!


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Michael Kors Spring 2011:



Beautiful!!


----------



## hazeltt

9distelle said:


> Patricia Heaton



Haven't seen her for so long! She looks great!


----------



## poptarts

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Michael Kors Spring 2011:



She looks fabulous and both the dress/shoes are gorgeous but I think a strappy would've been better with this dress.


----------



## Dessye

poptarts said:


> She looks fabulous and both the dress/shoes are gorgeous but I think a strappy would've been better with this dress.



ITA!  Full length dresses in a single color look better with strappy sandals IMO.


----------



## karwood

Eva Mendes wearing Sobek. Dress: Thierry Mugler.


----------



## karwood

Amber Heard wearing Pampas.


----------



## AEGIS

Jennifer Williams in b/w greissimo


----------



## AEGIS

Model Jessica White in Exclu. wish I could exclude this look from my memory






random but in the background of this photo to the right is a woman wearing Annes Folles


----------



## Hipployta

What on earth is she wearing? Do these people not have stylists?



AEGIS said:


> Model Jessica White in Exclu. wish I could exclude this look from my memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random but in the background of this photo to the right is a woman wearing Annes Folles


----------



## Elise499

karwood said:


> What *Elise* means by *custom-made* is that they were exclusively made for Lady Gaga. In other words, this individual pair of Daffodile in this particular color is not part of any collection. Hope that makes sense.



Thank you, I didn't explain very well !


----------



## nillacobain

Not sure if these have already been posted











celebrity-gossip


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Amber Heard wearing Pampas.



Those pampas are


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nillacobain said:


> Not sure if these have already been posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celebrity-gossip



... are these the Pomice Maggies?


----------



## ElisaBr13

Yes they are 




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... are these the Pomice Maggies?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... are these the Pomice Maggies?



YES!  

....you should totally get them *SCrazy*!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> Eva Mendes wearing Sobek. Dress: Thierry Mugler.



Very pretty, Eva always seems to dress like a modern day princess IMO, lovely!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> Amber Heard wearing Pampas.



Very classy!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

AEGIS said:


> Jennifer Williams in b/w greissimo



Love her LWD with the b/w greissimo's!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

AEGIS said:


> Model Jessica White in Exclu. wish I could exclude this look from my memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random but in the background of this photo to the right is a woman wearing Annes Folles



Umm....definitely a reserved-for-the-runway look, but she _does_ pull it off regardless! The dress looks fantastic with the White Exclu's IMHO!


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... are these the Pomice Maggies?




yeah i posted these a few pages back.  i would tell you to let me know if you find them in a 39 but i know you'll just keep them for yourself and size up


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ElisaBr13 said:


> Yes they are





QueenOfHeels said:


> YES!
> 
> ....you should totally get them *SCrazy*!



I most definitely should -- right as soon as that money tree sprouts  I'll keep an eye out but at this pace, I'll be getting a quarter horse... as in literally, a quarter of a horse 'cause that's all I'll be able to afford


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> yeah i posted these a few pages back.  i would tell you to let me know if you find them in a 39 but i know you'll just keep them for yourself and size up



What do you mean size up? They're totally my size -- the black on black are a 39 and fit wonderfully  That said, you can have the first pair -- I need to save. That four letter word isn't in my vocabulary yet but I'm working on it


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> What do you mean size up? They're totally my size -- the black on black are a 39 and fit wonderfully  That said, you can have the first pair -- I need to save. That four letter word isn't in my vocabulary yet but I'm working on it




oh i thought you were a 38.5...so many numbers floating around, i forget
i hate the S word....stupid 4 letter word   I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> oh i thought you were a 38.5...so many numbers floating around, i forget
> i hate the S word....stupid 4 letter word   I can't find them anywhere.



Well, I'm US 38.5 but 39 in CLs generally... Plus I like to pad so that I'm "gellin" (that commercial drives me NUUUUTS). Everything pops up on the 'Bay eventually -- I'll let you know  

And um... KK looks nice? There... I'm back on topic


----------



## icecreamom

Jönathan;19296133 said:
			
		

> Eva Longoria looking absolutely lovely in Bilbao wedges.


 Is this a skirt or a dress? I really like the print and the wide of the waistband, but the top not too much. Any ideas?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

icecreamom said:


> Is this a skirt or a dress? I really like the print and the wide of the waistband, but the top not too much. Any ideas?


 
I believe this is a dress.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

karwood said:


> Eva Mendes wearing Sobek. Dress: Thierry Mugler.



   Eva is just stunning.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

icecreamom said:


> Is this a skirt or a dress? I really like the print and the wide of the waistband, but the top not too much. Any ideas?



It's a dress and it's by the company Voom.


----------



## icecreamom

Michelleka2 said:


> It's a dress and it's by the company Voom.


 Thanks!


----------



## Flip88

karwood said:


> Kirstie Alley wearing Sobek:



so cute


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Daffodile at a filming for Project Runway season 9:


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Daffodile at a filming for Project Runway season 9:



ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!  Kim K. is looking SOOO polished & pulled together lately, it's ridiculous!! Good for her!!


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Aniston wearing Chiara:


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> Jennifer Aniston wearing Chiara:



LOVE!


----------



## karwood

Christina Aguilera wearing Maggie. Those leggings are not doing her any favors.


----------



## candyapples88

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Maggie. Those leggings are not doing her any favors.



No, but she seems to be losing a little bit of weight which is good.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Maggie. Those leggings are not doing her any favors.


 
Everything looks a mess except for the shoes!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Daffodile at a filming for Project Runway season 9:



KK is a really beautiful woman but she always looks so top heavy.  If you look at the line of her bust here it looks so smushed up in that dress especially if you compare her to Nina Garcia sitting to the right...



karwood said:


> Jennifer Aniston wearing Chiara:



This picture has aged her in an unflattering way...I love how this outfit is all business though!



karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Maggie. Those leggings are not doing her any favors.



I like the hat a lot!  You know everyone keeps saying that CA is fat this and fat that, but the truth is even though she does look a touch plump because of those leggings she really isn't fat.  She still smaller than the average woman and it's so shocking that people really don't see that IMO.  However I do agree she seems to be lacking a little of her glamour here...I think her hat is cute though   I want these pomice Maggies now...I like that nudish color a lot!


Shoutout to Kar for always posting such amazing photos!


----------



## karwood

candyapples88 said:


> No, but she seems to be losing a little bit of weight which is good.



I did not think she was fat to begin with. I just don't think these legging are flattering on her.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I was actually wondering how long the charade about not having any cosmetic surgery will go on -- I mean, her eyes are starting to get that telltale "cat" look... Maybe if she loosened the ponytail a little  Anyway, I like all the shoes on this page... thanks Karwood for the eye candy


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Maggie. Those leggings are not doing her any favors.


 

I think everyone is saying she looks "fat" b/c she is short and people are used to seeing her around 105-110 lbs. It looks like she only gained about 10 lbs which I think came from all that drinking.


----------



## candyapples88

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I think everyone is saying she looks "fat" b/c she is short and people are used to seeing her around 105-110 lbs. It looks like she only gained about 10 lbs which I think came from all that drinking.



It's not that she's fat, but she doesn't carry weight well in her face. Her body is fine...but she's just one of those people who also gets a rounder face with weight gain. Some people can gain a ton a weight and not an ounce of it goes to their face. Because of that, I think she looks better a little slimmer. But that's just what I see and she still looks good either way.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I was actually wondering how long the charade about not having any cosmetic surgery will go on -- I mean, her eyes are starting to get that telltale "cat" look... Maybe if she loosened the ponytail a little  Anyway, I like all the shoes on this page... thanks Karwood for the eye candy


 

Same thing I was thinking! When she first became famous she was pretty and she looked like her dad and now she looks like her mom. In that picture she has on too much makeup and her lace front wig is not applied right, it is too tight and is pulling her skin back and along with the surgeries she is starting to look KRAZY! I hope she stops so she doesn't end up looking like 'the cat woman'!

Aside from all that I must admit that she has style and her clothes almost always look fab!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Even if she weight 105-110lbs when she was at her smallest that would make her underweight for her height. That is the healthy weight of a 12-13 yoa child not an adult woman. I know celebs job is to be beautiful but she's still a beautiful woman and lets not forget also a mother.  Having children changes a body. I mean even Jessica Alba talked about it when she made a guest appearance on Project Runway. This reminds me so much of when everyone was giving Britney Spears a hard time about her weight gain, but if you went through a divorce and split from your children I would challenge any lady to come out of that situation with her figure or otherwise unscathyed


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I've never had kids but I think a lot depends on genetics and/or body type. My mom was a size 0 for most of her life, including after having two kids. She never dieted (in fact, the woman eats like a horse) and didn't exercise (there were no gyms in the old country). Also, women deal differently with stress -- some eat because it's comforting and others turn to anorexia because their need for control is so great especially during times of stress. I'm not commenting on her body one way or the other - just saying that it's hard to pigeonhole. And as far as people ripping into this or that celebrity for their weight - I guess because they're served up as these "sexpots" and "one of the most beautiful women on the planet," the public feels justified in taking them apart due to the media hype. I mean, if you're going to emphasize your sexuality (and, consequently, your body), you've got to expect backlash. I don't remember the last time someone ripped into Gloria Steinem for her weight


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Same thing I was thinking! When she first became famous she was pretty and she looked like her dad and now she looks like her mom. In that picture she has on too much makeup and her lace front wig is not applied right, it is too tight and is pulling her skin back and along with the surgeries she is starting to look KRAZY! I hope she stops so she doesn't end up looking like 'the cat woman'!
> 
> Aside from all that I must admit that she has style and her clothes almost always look fab!



That woman SCARES. ME. Like, literally gives me nightmares. 

I'm actually not a fan of the way KK dresses -- I think she overemphasizes her assets because, honestly, not EVERYTHING needs to be skin-tight. I remember one outfit - granted, only because she was wearing McQueen - where I could see every outline, including where her Spanx ended... BUT I will admit that I wish I had enough patience to get so glammed up every day. More power to ya!!


----------



## coutureddd

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Maggie. Those leggings are not doing her any favors.
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/Celebrities/christina-aguilera-studio-visit-05.jpg



ugh, WHAT IS WITH THAT HAIR. i just feel like she doesn't really dress for her new size. on the voice she's always wearing baggy things that just make her look bigger, which im sure in real life she isn't that big at all. love the shoes though.


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ *I've never had kids but I think a lot depends on genetics and/or body type.*  And as far as people ripping into this or that celebrity for their weight - *I guess because they're served up as these "sexpots" and "one of the most beautiful women on the planet," the public feels justified in taking them apart due to the media hype. I mean, if you're going to emphasize your sexuality (and, consequently, your body), you've got to expect backlash. *I don't remember the last time someone ripped into Gloria Steinem for her weight




exactly.  the who "she's had kids" is bunk.  

but back to topic


why are those maggies taunting me so?


----------



## karwood

Amber Rose wearing Mrs 150. Romper: D&G:


----------



## Clooky001

I think CA looks fine the size she is, I would give anything to get to that size at present!  I'm 5.1ft & have always weighed in at around 120 (very curvy KK curvy) i was happy never worried about my weight but since having my 2 babies I'm now having to shift a whopping 30pounds!!!! I took the piss & stupidly ate anything & everything that didn't move! 
I actually feel for the celebs, their in the limelight every day & constintally being criticised about their weight, when really they have only put a few pounds on... I have my friends bday event tomorrow & I'm already trying to think of an excuse why not to go...I hate the thought of people saying "god hasn't she got fat"  &#58371;
I'm massively contradicting myself here cause I sit there & say "oh god ain't she got fat"  heheheh...
At least I'll be rocking it in my sexy as hell shoes-Strass Daff &#57606;


----------



## karwood

*Ladies, my post in regards to Christina Aguilera was not to implicate she is "fat", but that the leggings were not flattering on her. Personally, I don't see legging as "pants", but as a thicker-material version of hosiery. When I wear leggings out in public, I always wear it  with either a shirt or a blouse that cuts at mid-thigh. I would not be commenting on Christina's outfit, if she had worn a slightly longer shirt. I hope this makes sense.*

:back2topic:


Fergie wearing Pigalle Spike:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Even if she weight 105-110lbs when she was at her smallest that would make her underweight for her height. That is the healthy weight of a 12-13 yoa child not an adult woman. I know celebs job is to be beautiful but she's still a beautiful woman and lets not forget also a mother.  Having children changes a body. I mean even Jessica Alba talked about it when she made a guest appearance on Project Runway. This reminds me so much of when everyone was giving Britney Spears a hard time about her weight gain, but if you went through a divorce and split from your children I would challenge any lady to come out of that situation with her figure or otherwise unscathyed


 
Christina is 5'2" and at her regular weight she was actually 100lbs. (I gave her a few extra). 105 - 110 lbs may be the ideal weight of a 12-13 yr old, but that's what a lot women in Hollywood are weighing. Blake Lively is 5'9" and weighs 123 lbs., Kelly Ripa is 5'2" and weighs 95 lbs! We all know how in Hollywood 'thin is in', but when some people take it to the extreme and are praised for it, it becomes the norm sadly.



candyapples88 said:


> It's not that she's fat, but she doesn't carry weight well in her face. Her body is fine...but she's just one of those people who also gets a rounder face with weight gain. Some people can gain a ton a weight and not an ounce of it goes to their face. Because of that, I think she looks better a little slimmer. But that's just what I see and she still looks good either way.


 
I agree with you she's not fat, but by Hollywood's standards she is. After she had her baby she lost the weight, but I think she gained some lbs from the slcohol drinking.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Fergie wearing Pigalle Spike:


 
When did she dye her hair back blond and cut it?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Amber Rose wearing Mrs 150. Romper: D&G:


 
Does anybody know makes that metallic skirt on the girl in the back?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> *Ladies, my post in regards to Christina Aguilera was not to implicate she is "fat", but that the leggings were not flattering on her. Personally, I don't see legging as "pants", but as a thicker-material version of hosiery. When I wear leggings out in public, I always it wear with either a shirt or a blouse that cuts at mid-thigh. I would not be commenting on Christina's outfit, if she had worn a slightly longer shirt. I hope this makes sense.*


 
Tights aren't pants.


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> *Ladies, my post in regards to Christina Aguilera was not to implicate she is "fat", but that the leggings were not flattering on her. Personally, I don't see legging as "pants", but as a thicker-material version of hosiery. When I wear leggings out in public, I always wear it  with either a shirt or a blouse that cuts at mid-thigh. I would not be commenting on Christina's outfit, if she had worn a slightly longer shirt. I hope this makes sense.*
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> 
> Fergie wearing Pigalle Spike:




She has great legs! I just wish she didn't mess with her face.


----------



## hazeltt

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Tights aren't pants.


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Tights aren't pants.



My point exactly!


----------



## babysweetums

^ita i always think its weird when i see girls wear leggings with a shirt that doesnt at least cover their crotch


----------



## dhampir2005

I think she looked good at 105-110. She's what 5'1? 5'2? I remember the scale that the doctor always uses for me is that at 5'0 the "ideal" weight is 100lbs. For every inch beyond that height you add 5 lbs. Lol I only know this because everytime the doctor busts out the chart to point out "you're 5'6.... you weigh.... you're underweight!!!" and proceeds to berate me. I weigh about 108-110 now but I've always been pretty skinny  so not curvy 



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Even if she weight 105-110lbs when she was at her smallest that would make her underweight for her height. That is the healthy weight of a 12-13 yoa child not an adult woman. I know celebs job is to be beautiful but she's still a beautiful woman and lets not forget also a mother.  Having children changes a body. I mean even Jessica Alba talked about it when she made a guest appearance on Project Runway. This reminds me so much of when everyone was giving Britney Spears a hard time about her weight gain, but if you went through a divorce and split from your children I would challenge any lady to come out of that situation with her figure or otherwise unscathyed


----------



## dhampir2005

I agree! That woman scares me so much! It seriously deters me from too much face work. 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That woman SCARES. ME. Like, literally gives me nightmares.
> 
> I'm actually not a fan of the way KK dresses -- I think she overemphasizes her assets because, honestly, not EVERYTHING needs to be skin-tight. I remember one outfit - granted, only because she was wearing McQueen - where I could see every outline, including where her Spanx ended... BUT I will admit that I wish I had enough patience to get so glammed up every day. More power to ya!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Blasphemy!!!  Okay to be honest I have worn tights as "pants" with a very long tunic. Guilty as charged. But no I would never wear tights with a normal length shirt  



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Tights aren't pants.


----------



## candyapples88

karwood said:


> *Ladies, my post in regards to Christina Aguilera was not to implicate she is "fat", but that the leggings were not flattering on her. Personally, I don't see legging as "pants", but as a thicker-material version of hosiery. When I wear leggings out in public, I always wear it  with either a shirt or a blouse that cuts at mid-thigh. I would not be commenting on Christina's outfit, if she had worn a slightly longer shirt. I hope this makes sense.*
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> 
> Fergie wearing Pigalle Spike:



Are these 100s?


----------



## AEGIS

hazeltt said:


> She has great legs! I just wish she didn't mess with her face.




what was more so the meth.....


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

babysweetums said:


> ^ita i always think its weird when i see girls wear leggings with a shirt that doesnt at least cover their crotch


 


karwood said:


> My point exactly!


 


hazeltt said:


>


 


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Tights aren't pants.


 
I have actually seen people(men and women) wear stockings as leggings.....and I'm not talking about the opaque kind!!!


----------



## hazeltt

candyapples88 said:


> Are these 100s?



I think so. They don't look high enough to be 120s.


----------



## hazeltt

AEGIS said:


> what was more so the meth.....


----------



## AEGIS

hazeltt said:


>




i think she's def. had work done but the haggardness of her face is due to her meth use imo.  meth is no joke and makes you look soo old so quick.  she had to do something to go back to her old face.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

dhampir2005 said:


> I think she looked good at 105-110. She's what 5'1? 5'2? I remember the scale that the doctor always uses for me is that at 5'0 the "ideal" weight is 100lbs. For every inch beyond that height you add 5 lbs. Lol I only know this because everytime the doctor busts out the chart to point out "you're 5'6.... you weigh.... you're underweight!!!" and proceeds to berate me. I weigh about 108-110 now but I've always been pretty skinny  so not curvy



There's no such thing as ideal weight.  The correct way to see if someone is underweight or overweight is to calculate their BMI.  BMI has a healthy range for each person according to their height and is equilibrated in this respect.  I never said CA looked bad at 105 or 110lbs but she was probably at the border of her lowest healthy BMI and that may be why your physician is concerned because you are 20 right (I think I read this on another thread) and in an "at-risk" group for things like anorexia, bulemia, and a host of other psychiatric risks.  I wouldn't berate but I would caution and counsel.  Well I'd rather have a thin patient than an overweight one since obesity comes with many risks factors but so does being too thin so I can see where he's coming from being in the medical profession myself.  However, the point I was making initially was that even with the small amount of weight Christina has put on she is no where near fat. 

P.S. That was not meant to be a lecture it just looks long  

PPS *Kar* I definitely didn't think you were saying she's fat just responding to comments that were or have been...


----------



## laureenthemean

Let's stay on topic, please.  I have already had to post a few warnings in this thread.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

^^^ sorry I didn't see them apologies!, but I do think the Gloria Steinheim comment was funny!


----------



## dhampir2005

YES! I am finally guessed to be below my age . unfortunately I'm 23. Yes I just turned 23 at the end of april thus vaulting me into the Asian "when are you getting married?" territory . I wish my Doctor would get off my case since my weight drops every summer and picks up 5-10 lbs every winter. I didn't take it be a lecture . 

Indeed I think because she's so petite even a 3lb weight gain looks like a lot on her. I do agree with the other tpfer who mentioned that because she gains weight quickly to her face, she seems to be "heavier" than normal, but that's just how her weight distributes. But yes... leggings are a no for "pants." If worn with a long shirt that hits below the butt they're fine, but not with the shirt she's wearing. I may be underweight but even on me that is not a flattering look! 



VeryStylishGirl said:


> There's no such thing as ideal weight.  The correct way to see if someone is underweight or overweight is to calculate their BMI.  BMI has a healthy range for each person according to their height and is equilibrated in this respect.  I never said CA looked bad at 105 or 110lbs but she was probably at the border of her lowest healthy BMI and that may be why your physician is concerned because you are 20 right (I think I read this on another thread) and in an "at-risk" group for things like anorexia, bulemia, and a host of other psychiatric risks.  I wouldn't berate but I would caution and counsel.  Well I'd rather have a thin patient than an overweight one since obesity comes with many risks factors but so does being too thin so I can see where he's coming from being in the medical profession myself.  However, the point I was making initially was that even with the small amount of weight Christina has put on she is no where near fat.
> 
> P.S. That was not meant to be a lecture it just looks long
> 
> PPS *Kar* I definitely didn't think you were saying she's fat just responding to comments that were or have been...


----------



## Echoes

karwood said:


> Eva Mendes wearing Sobek. Dress: Thierry Mugler.



I was just coming here to post that shot.


*THIS* is what style and class look like.

A few more shots of her here:  http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/sNcP...Campaign+Angel+Thierry/RqLMP6b0r3X/Eva+Mendes


Pretty sure these are CL too, but I don't know any of the style names.

http://www4.pictures.fp.stylebistro.com/Eva+Mendes+Heels+Peep+Toe+Pumps+bHWNpTZ83GOl.jpg


She strikes me as a mix between Cindy Crawford and Raquel Welch.


----------



## icecreamom

:useless:


----------



## aoqtpi

^ Okay! 

I don't remember seeing these posted, so please forgive me if you've seen them before





Now I want purple Bibis so badly!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

^^^^I love Blake's style and that blue looks gorgeous on her.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> i think she's def. had work done but the haggardness of her face is due to her meth use imo.  meth is no joke and makes you look soo old so quick.  she had to do something to go back to her old face.


 

I never knew she was on meth!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Alex Curran in big kiss studded flats


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ashanti in blue patent pigalles


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Alex Curran in big kiss studded flats



Karwood... is that jacket Balmain?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Ashanti in blue patent pigalles




...and I think I see a price sticker on that shoe!


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...and I think I see a price sticker on that shoe!




hot mess.


----------



## AEGIS

Shauni O'Neal & Evelyne in MB


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> Shauni O'Neal & Evelyne in MB



maybe I have no imagination but I like the dress on Shauni and I like the shoes but together... I'm just not crazy about the combo. (Everyone's a critic )


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...and I think I see a price sticker on that shoe!



Hehe! I was just noticing that!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Karwood... is that jacket Balmain?


 
yes it's Balmain


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Shauni O'Neal & Evelyne in MB


 

I don't like that blue dress and the leopard heels together


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> yes it's Balmain



YESSS! (happy dance)


----------



## AEGIS

I like the blue and the leopard.  i think it's unexpected since most people usually do red and since leopard is "supposed" to be a neutral, i think it works.


----------



## hazeltt

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Ashanti in blue patent pigalles



Did she forget to remove the price tag? There seems to be white sticker on the sole. Or is that just the reflection from the light?


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> I like the blue and the leopard.  i think it's unexpected since most people usually do red and since leopard is "supposed" to be a neutral, i think it works.



I like the blue and leopard too. It looks surprisingly good IMO.


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Michael Kors Spring 2011:


 Im going to see Transformers 3 in a few days..she's so pretty!



karwood said:


> Eva Mendes wearing Sobek. Dress: Thierry Mugler.


this is a perfect outfit to go with the Sobeks! Eva Mendes always looks so stunning and elegant


karwood said:


> Jennifer Aniston wearing Chiara:


 Im such a big fan of Friends, everytime I see Jen I scream "RACHELLLL" =) she's beautiful!! Brad Pitt doesn't know what he's missing..lol



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Alex Curran in big kiss studded flats


yum~~


glamourgirlnikk said:


> Ashanti in blue patent pigalles


I think I see the price sticker on that too..


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

hazeltt said:


> Did she forget to remove the price tag? There seems to be white sticker on the sole. Or is that just the reflection from the light?


 
yes its the price tag


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> I like the blue and the leopard.  i think it's unexpected since most people usually do red and since leopard is "supposed" to be a neutral, i think it works.


 
I like the blue and leopard together, but IMO I would like it better if the dress didn't have so much going on.


----------



## nillacobain

AEGIS said:


> I like the blue and the leopard. i think it's unexpected since most people usually do red and since leopard is "supposed" to be a neutral, i think it works.


 

I agree!


----------



## AEGIS

Teyana Taylor @ the LV boutique opening in LV wearing 4A (?)


----------



## AEGIS

Ciara not wearing pants and nude Daffs


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> Teyana Taylor @ the LV boutique opening in LV wearing 4A (?)



OOOH I like her! And I like the 4A. Thumbs up


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> Ciara not wearing pants and nude Daffs



I know it's short but I don't think she needs pants -- and my shoe twin has the PERFECT legs for the Daffs! I'm honestly more concerned about the accident the guy next to her was in and how terrible it was for him to have lost his pant legs half-way... Poor fella -- at least he's smiling through it


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I know it's short but I don't think she needs pants -- and my shoe twin has the PERFECT legs for the Daffs! I'm honestly more concerned about the accident the guy next to her was in and how terrible it was for him to have lost his pant legs half-way... Poor fella -- at least he's smiling through it




omg i didnt notice his manpri's! i was all about ciara.  SC i think you can see her bum! she needs at least shorts.  Her cici is out!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> omg i didnt notice his manpri's! i was all about ciara.  SC i think you can see her bum! she needs at least shorts.  Her cici is out!



I dunno -- I rocked some short skirts when I was wild, reckless and young so I  honestly have no problem with the skirt  

...How do you not notice his pants?! I mean I know you were looking at her cici and all 

EDIT: Plus at first I was like, "Is that Kanye?! What a douche!"


----------



## hazeltt

AEGIS said:


> Teyana Taylor @ the LV boutique opening in LV wearing 4A (?)



At first glance I though this was Rihanna because of the big hair


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I dunno -- I rocked some short skirts when I was wild, reckless and young so I  honestly have no problem with the skirt
> 
> ...How do you not notice his pants?! I mean I know you were looking at her cici and all
> 
> EDIT: Plus at first I was like, "Is that Kanye?! What a douche!"




i did too. my friends would be like can you raise your armss?! im like no, i can dance with my hands at my side and just sway back and forth, it's fine

i honestly didnt even notice the man. i was so focused on cici and her cici and of course the dafs.


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I dunno -- I rocked some short skirts when I was wild, reckless and young so I  honestly have no problem with the skirt
> 
> ...How do you not notice his pants?! I mean I know you were looking at her cici and all
> 
> EDIT: Plus at first I was like, "Is that Kanye?! What a douche!"



I like it too. At least the top part isn't too revealing.


----------



## FlipDiver

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I know it's short but I don't think she needs pants -- and my shoe twin has the PERFECT legs for the Daffs! I'm honestly more concerned about *the accident the guy next to her was in and how terrible it was for him to have lost his pant legs half-way*... Poor fella -- at least he's smiling through it


----------



## AEGIS

kim in dafs


----------



## AEGIS

and kim in dafs again


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> i did too. *my friends would be like can you raise your armss?! im like no, i can dance with my hands at my side and just sway back and forth*, it's fine
> 
> i honestly didnt even notice the man. i was so focused on cici and her cici and of course the dafs.



 You kill me. Some of my best dance moves


----------



## JadoreCL

i think Kourtney pulls off the Change of the Guard shoe GREAT in blue. It's gorgeous


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> kim in dafs



His facial expression in the 2nd photo...  I've got no words. 

She poses so hard even when she's not posing that I sometimes wonder if she's going to pull a muscle. I think she needs to teach him a few tricks


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

JadoreCL said:


> i think Kourtney pulls off the Change of the Guard shoe GREAT in blue. It's gorgeous



wow... I'm getting REALLY critical all of a sudden (I blame it on it being early morning - yes, noon is early ) but those shoes will FOREVER remind me of a Clydesdale and that's not necessarily a good look in my eyes


----------



## JadoreCL

Really?? I think they are GORGEOUS. I just got them in black, I must say I like them a lot better in black rather than in blue since the shoe itself is crazy enough already. but to each their own!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wow... I'm getting REALLY critical all of a sudden (I blame it on it being early morning - yes, noon is early ) but those shoes will FOREVER remind me of a Clydesdale and that's not necessarily a good look in my eyes


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

JadoreCL said:


> Really?? I think they are GORGEOUS. I just got them in black, I must say I like them a lot better in black rather than in blue since the shoe itself is crazy enough already. but to each their own!



Posts photos in the CL thread - I don't think I've seen the black yet


----------



## Echoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> wow... I'm getting REALLY critical all of a sudden (I blame it on it being early morning - yes, noon is early ) but those shoes will FOREVER remind me of a Clydesdale and that's not necessarily a good look in my eyes




Yeah, they're pretty bad.  Definitely not one of CL's best efforts.  More like Chinese Laundry.

And I will NEVER get the fascination some people seem to have with the "K" sisters.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Echoes said:


> Yeah, they're pretty bad.  Definitely not one of CL's best efforts.  More like Chinese Laundry.
> 
> *And I will NEVER get the fascination some people seem to have with the "K" sisters*.



+1! I just can't get over the fact that they're really only famous because of a golden shower but the power of media hype is a scary, scary thing!


----------



## KarenBorter

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Ashanti in blue patent pigalles



what's with the tag on the bottom of her shoe?! I get the idea of "sale shoes" .. a little bit of peanut butter will take that right off


----------



## BellaShoes

KK and her Fiance look so odd in height difference, she is sooo teeny tiny!!!


----------



## Louboufan

I love her! Karwood is the Romper Pre-Fall or Fall 2011?


karwood said:


> Amber Rose wearing Mrs 150. Romper: D&G:


----------



## karwood

Louboufan said:


> I love her! Karwood is the Romper Pre-Fall or Fall 2011?



It's from the Spring RTW 2011 collection


----------



## karwood

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Karwood... is that jacket Balmain?



Sory for the late response, I was out of of town all weekend attending a wedding. Yes, it is Balmain from _2010_ RTW Spring Collection.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> Sory for the late response, I was out of of town all weekend attending a wedding. Yes, it is Balmain from _2010_ RTW Spring Collection.



thank you!! You never cease to amaze!


----------



## AEGIS

LaLa Vaszques in idk. Dress by maria hohan


----------



## karwood

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Stella McCartney


----------



## AEGIS

she has been looking amazing on her press tour. amazing.



karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Stella McCartney


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Stella McCartney



^ I agree. This look is perfect to me - shows off her amazing body but isn't too slutty in my opinion. I'd totally wear that  Also makes me reconsider the pointy toe ban


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Stella McCartney



I wish I had legs as long as hers! Look how big her stride is!


----------



## karwood

Alicia Keys wearing Daffodile:


----------



## karwood

Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle. Dress: Michael Kors:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Alicia Keys wearing Daffodile:


 

She looks great for recently giving birth, but I am not liking those pants.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> LaLa Vaszques in idk. Dress by maria hohan


 

Don't really like the dress and those glasses are making me laugh!!!!




karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Stella McCartney


 

She looks gorgeous and the nudes make her already long legs look even longer!!! From the previews I've seen she is not a bad actress.

Question: how do I get the pics to big instead of as attachments?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Teyana Taylor @ the LV boutique opening in LV wearing 4A (?)


 

Ummm....I like the purple in her hair? Why is she famous again?




AEGIS said:


> Ciara not wearing pants and nude Daffs


 
I'm sorry, but that dress is TOO short! It looks like it comes just below her butt and it looks to me like it should be a shirt. I guess if your albums aren't selling and you gotta get publicity some how....and what is going on with the dude standing next to her? His shirt is almost unbuttoned down to his navel, he has his sleeves scrunched up and he has on knickerbockers!!!


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> *LaLa Vaszques in idk*. Dress by maria hohan



I'm guessing "idk" means "I don't know". The CL style she is wearing is _Aragna_.


----------



## AEGIS

^yup. i figured someone would know.  i've seen them on her before. thanks kar!


----------



## AEGIS

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Ummm....I like the purple in her hair? Why is she famous again?




no idea.  she was on sweet 16.


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> Alicia Keys wearing Daffodile:



Not loving this look.

This, on the other hand... 



karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Stella McCartney


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> kim in dafs


 
Gosh he is sooo tall next to her and that is some shiny fabric she's wearing!



AEGIS said:


> and kim in dafs again


 
I like the dress, but it looks weird around the middle. Are they still endorsing the quick trim diet pills?

Sidenote: While googling the name of the diet pills I cam across this. When will it stop?!?!

http://sillybandz.com/kardashian-silly-bandz.html



JadoreCL said:


> i think Kourtney pulls off the Change of the Guard shoe GREAT in blue. It's gorgeous


 
I too think they make your feet clydesdale horses' feet, but out of all the colors the black looks the best.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Echoes said:


> Yeah, they're pretty bad.  Definitely not one of CL's best efforts.  More like Chinese Laundry.
> 
> And I will NEVER get the fascination some people seem to have with the "K" sisters.


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> +1! I just can't get over the fact that they're really only famous because of a golden shower but the power of media hype is a scary, scary thing!


 
+2....I thought by now their 15 mins would've been up.



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Posts photos in the CL thread - I don't think I've seen the black yet


 The only celebs that I have seen wear the change of guard are the Kardashians, Nicki Minaj and Amanda Bynes. I don't think they were too popular, but I kind of liked the misfits.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> no idea.  she was on sweet 16.



I went back to see who you were talking about and realized that my comment was missing a word: instead of I like her... it was supposed to be I like her shoes  I actually have no idea who she is. I always thought the 4A was pretty overwhelming but I think she paired it perfectly


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> +2....I thought by now their 15 mins would've been up.
> 
> 
> The only celebs that I have seen wear the change of guard are the Kardashians, Nicki Minaj and Amanda Bynes. I don't think they were too popular, but I kind of liked the misfits.



... they're not for the faint of heart, I'll agree


----------



## AEGIS

i apologize for all the kim photos but she is always photographed.  her hustle/fame whoring is serious.

her in nude piggies









http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab113/Liyahloveslouboutin08/kkardashiankris062511_14.jpg


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Stella McCartney



OMFG, I LOVE this!! 

Picture-perfect!!


----------



## Echoes

AEGIS said:


> i apologize for all the kim photos but she is always photographed.  her hustle/fame whoring is serious.



Wish she'd take the pillow out of her pantyhose.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> i apologize for all the kim photos but she is always photographed.  *her hustle/fame whoring is serious.*
> 
> her in nude piggies


 
too funny!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Echoes said:


> Wish she'd take the pillow out of her pantyhose.


----------



## mile2424

like the nude pigalles


----------



## nickynamfon

Echoes said:


> Wish she'd take the pillow out of her pantyhose.


----------



## nickynamfon

I'm not sure you guys have already posted this yet but this is another image for 'change of guard'


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Stella McCartney


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nickynamfon said:


> I'm not sure you guys have already posted this yet but this is another image for 'change of guard'



I like everything in that pic


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Stella McCartney




Stunning!


----------



## chloe speaks

apologize if already posted, Cameron Diaz in The Bad Teacher:


----------



## foxcieyello

This movie was OK, but I kept looking at her shoes.  All the loubies made me want to be a teacher (LOL)



chloe speaks said:


> apologize if already posted, Cameron Diaz in The Bad Teacher:


----------



## AEGIS

foxcieyello said:


> This movie was OK, but I kept looking at her shoes.  *All the loubies made me want to be a teacher* (LOL)





the average teacher aint in loubs that's for sure so don't do it for that lol


----------



## aoqtpi

nickynamfon said:


> I'm not sure you guys have already posted this yet but this is another image for 'change of guard'



Forgive my ignorance, but who are these people?


----------



## Echoes

aoqtpi said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but who are these people?




No idea.  I've been asking for a long time for people to mention who these so-called celebrities are, where they're from and why anyone should care about them.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

nickynamfon said:


> I'm not sure you guys have already posted this yet but this is another image for 'change of guard'


 

Could they be socialites?


----------



## karwood

Kirstie Alley wearing Henry. Dress: Roland Mouret:


----------



## karwood

Echoes said:


> No idea.  I've been asking for a long time for people to mention who these so-called celebrities are, where they're from and why anyone should care about them.



I only post pics of _celebrities_ wearing CLs, not pics of random people wearing CLs. If I don't recognize the person I see in the pic, then I won't post. As for my pics I posted, here are the names of the celebrities and why they are famous:


Kirstie Alley is American actress known for her role in the TV show Cheers. She most recently appeared as a contestant on the popular TV show_ Dancing with Stars_

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley is best known for being a Victoria Secret's model and for replacing Megan Fox as the lead female character in the upcoming film _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_

Alicia Keys  is an American recording artist, musician and actress.

Amber Rose is  is an American model. She is best known for her high-profile relationships with rapper Kanye West .


----------



## AEGIS

aoqtpi said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but who are these people?




i believe those people are from an event at a CL store w/brad g.... i think.  it's some event.  i remember bc i saw photos of them on another blog.

but tbh...just bc you don't know who someone is doesn't mean they're not more famous than well..you. like karwood said--if i recognize the person--i assume someone else will as well.  some of them are on reality tv so they're not A level stars but again--more famous than you and me.

you don't really have to care about any stranger do you?


this isn't directed at you specifically aoqtpi btw.


----------



## Louboufan

karwood said:


> It's from the Spring RTW 2011 collection


 Thank you!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> Kirstie Alley wearing Henry. Dress: Roland Mouret:



The woman is looking SO GOOD after her hard-earned weight loss since DWTS!  Congrats Kirstie to an amazing career resurgence, personal style revolution, and an amazing new (and healthy) body!


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> i believe those people are from an event at a CL store w/brad g.... i think.  it's some event.  i remember bc i saw photos of them on another blog.
> 
> but tbh...just bc you don't know who someone is doesn't mean they're not more famous than well..you. like karwood said--if i recognize the person--i assume someone else will as well.  some of them are on reality tv so they're not A level stars but again--more famous than you and me.
> 
> you don't really have to care about any stranger do you?
> 
> 
> this isn't directed at you specifically aoqtpi btw.



Oh, I wasn't making a comment on their level of fame, I was just wondering who they were   Thanks for your closing comment


----------



## Echoes

karwood said:


> I only post pics of _celebrities_ wearing CLs, not pics of random people wearing CLs. If I don't recognize the person I see in the pic, then I won't post.




But see, that's my point.  "Celebrity" doesn't always mean everybody knows who they are or what they do.

Kirstie has been around since the mid-70s.  Almost everybody knows her.  Rose is only recently becoming known, but I'm not sure for what.  I've heard her name a few times, but have probably never seen any of her work.  The other two you mentioned, I've never heard of at all.  They may be known to you, but to millions of others, they're just 'random people'.


----------



## AEGIS

google is also our friend.


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> google is also our friend.




 Hopefully no one will ask  "Who is Google?"


----------



## jenayb

I don't even know why this is even being discussed. 

There are lots of times where celebrities are posted in this thread who are well known to others, unknown to me. Frankly, I enjoy just seeing their outfits and Louboutins so what is the difference?

ETA: *K* this is not directed at you.


----------



## NANI1972

karwood said:


> Hopefully no one will ask "Who is Google?"


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Tony Braxton Super Dombasie


----------



## karwood

Actress Penelope Cruz wearing VP. Dress: Roksanda Ilincic Fall 2011.


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Hopefully no one will ask "Who is Google?"


----------



## nickynamfon

I apologize if the image I posted is not related to the topic.


----------



## Bag-terfly

karwood said:


> Kirstie Alley wearing Henry. Dress: Roland Mouret:



She looks fabulous!!  Glad to be shoe twins with her.


----------



## skislope15

dirtyaddiction said:


> Tony Braxton Super Dombasie



She is always wearing loubies.... Must be nice to go bankrupt or millions twice and still wear brand names


----------



## AEGIS

Are these Biancas?  

Chelse Kane [she was on Dancing with the Stars...I think she came in second] in a Lela Rose for Ann Taylor Loft Dress


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> She is always wearing loubies.... Must be nice to go bankrupt or millions twice and still wear brand names



  the second time was due to her illness no? and the insurance she had for her show not covering the loss?


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> the second time was due to her illness no? and the insurance she had for her show not covering the loss?



It said the 2nd time she had to cancel a bunch of shows in vegas but her bankrupcy was for 50 mil, she had 10 million in assests....i dont see how a few shows in vegas would have made her 40 million....the first time was all her fault....


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> It said the 2nd time she had to cancel a bunch of shows in vegas but her bankrupcy was for 50 mil, she had 10 million in assests....i dont see how a few shows in vegas would have made her 40 million....the first time was all her fault....




yeah i know the first time was her fault.  she probably wouldn't have made 40 million but the cost of cancelling shoes [set, peoples salary, advanced tickets, cost of finding replacement, etc.] probably cost that and they probably had a clause that severely punished her monetarily for cancelling.


----------



## foxcieyello

AEGIS said:


> the average teacher aint in loubs that's for sure so don't do it for that lol



LOL yea that's what i thought


----------



## rdgldy

AEGIS said:


> the average teacher aint in loubs that's for sure so don't do it for that lol



but there are a few of us....


----------



## AEGIS

rdgldy said:


> but there are a few of us....




yeah you guys are the fly ones


----------



## rdgldy

AEGIS said:


> yeah you guys are the fly ones


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dirtyaddiction said:


> Tony Braxton Super Dombasie


 
I love how Toni is the oldest, but also the shortest and Tamar Gucci Kelis sandals, but not sure if sequins, suede and python all go together......well maybe at a Beyonce concert.


----------



## AEGIS

Leighton Meester in Salsbourg & a Marc by marc jacobs dress


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> Leighton Meester in Salsbourg & a Marc by marc jacobs dress



Leighton is so pretty but I find myself shaking my head at her fashion choices so often...


----------



## AEGIS

Paris Hilton in I Heart Ronson dress and idk....(karwood can you identify please?


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## Jönathan

aoqtpi said:


> Leighton is so pretty but I find myself shaking my head at her fashion choices so often...



I totally agree!

I love Leighton, but sometimes I think she's trying too hard to compete with Blake Lively.


----------



## aoqtpi

^ I really like that look! So casual and cute!


----------



## candyapples88

AEGIS said:


> Paris Hilton in I Heart Ronson dress and idk....(karwood can you identify please?



Every time I see a pic of her now, she's always wearing closed-toe heels.


----------



## hazeltt

AEGIS said:


> Leighton Meester in Salsbourg & a Marc by marc jacobs dress




I don't know but I'm kind of liking this outfit on Leighton. I think she pulls it off quite well. It's a bit quirky and not something we usually see.


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> Leighton Meester in Salsbourg & a Marc by marc jacobs dress



I almost feel like I am on _Fashion Police_. Does anyone know the segment of _Bit?! Stole My Look_ (almost like who wore it better)? My vote is for The First Lady


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Garner


----------



## LavenderIce

Nene Leakes


----------



## annamoon

Paris got a lot of bad press about the condition of her feet and toes and mabey thats why she is always in closed shoes now. 

I always thought she has cute feet and used to wear sandals most of the time.




candyapples88 said:


> Every time I see a pic of her now, she's always wearing closed-toe heels.


----------



## 9distelle

Mechelle Epps


----------



## CelticLuv

AEGIS said:


> yeah i know the first time was her fault.  she probably wouldn't have made 40 million *but the cost of cancelling shoes* [set, peoples salary, advanced tickets, cost of finding replacement, etc.] probably cost that and they probably had a clause that severely punished her monetarily for cancelling.



*Aegis*, I love your Freudian slip...talking about Toni Braxton's shows and you wrote shoes. I can tell what was on _your _mind


----------



## Stilts

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Stella McCartney



She's so GORGE! And Eva Mendes looks great in that TM dress as well.


----------



## AEGIS

CelticLuv said:


> *Aegis*, I love your Freudian slip...talking about Toni Braxton's shows and you wrote shoes. I can tell what was on _your _mind




omg!!! look what yall have turned me into!


----------



## karwood

VS model Selita Ebanks wearing Markesling. Dress: Marchesa:


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

LavenderIce said:


> Nene Leakes


 

whoa nene! Va-va voom? something's just off here to me; the different stripe patterns from bust to bodice are wreaking havoc on her curves imho. fab shoes though lol are these lady peeps?


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> VS model Selita Ebanks wearing Markesling. Dress: Marchesa:



Saw these I think Friday at Robertson fyi ... they are GORGEOUS


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Paris Hilton in I Heart Ronson dress and idk....(karwood can you identify please?




She is wearing Bianca


----------



## karwood

CelticLuv said:


> *Aegis*, I love your Freudian slip...talking about Toni Braxton's shows and you wrote shoes. I can tell what was on _your _mind



That's what happens when you spend 24/7/365 on TPF chatting about  CL shoes the whole entire time


----------



## lumkeikei

I think i saw Lady Gaga wearing white Daff on a Japanese talk show.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> VS model Selita Ebanks wearing Markesling. Dress: Marchesa:


 
My goodness I absolutely *love* these!  

Same price as the black nappa?


----------



## needloub

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> whoa nene! Va-va voom? something's just off here to me; the different stripe patterns from bust to bodice are wreaking havoc on her curves imho. fab shoes though lol are these lady peeps?



Looks like it to me! They are gorgeous, right?


----------



## jeshika

Jönathan;19333083 said:
			
		

> I totally agree!
> *
> I love Leighton, but sometimes I think she's trying too hard to compete with Blake Lively.*



 it's a pity really, because she is so gorgeous in her own right.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Leighton Meester in Salsbourg & a Marc by marc jacobs dress


 
The shoes that Leighton is wearing this dress makes it too much




AEGIS said:


> Paris Hilton in I Heart Ronson dress and idk....(karwood can you identify please?


 

Wow, Paris has really toned it down.




AEGIS said:


>


 

Ummm....it's a nice casual look, but no matter how "amazing" she looks somedays I feel like she will always be the Jane Brady of the family.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> VS model Selita Ebanks wearing Markesling. Dress: Marchesa:


 
Love that color on her.



LavenderIce said:


> Nene Leakes


 
Nene looks amazing in that color, and so do her tatas!



lumkeikei said:


> I think i saw Lady Gaga wearing white Daff on a Japanese talk show.


 
another custom made pair? Someone please find pics b/c I would like to see how daffs look in white.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Kim K.


----------



## KarenBorter

nyjaesmith said:


> Kim K.



Not loving that look


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

KarenBorter said:


> Not loving that look


 
^^I 2nd that opinion. The jumper is already doing the absolute most. Throw in the bag and it's absolutely over the top. She could have at least chosen a more plain shoe, with less platform? I'm reaching...

Sidenote-With every passing pic, she looks more and more like her mother. In the artificial way...not the genetic way.


----------



## aoqtpi

Agreed

Leopard + fringe + huge platform = not cute (in my books)


----------



## candyapples88

nyjaesmith said:


> Kim K.



LOL, I must be weird because I actually like this look...


----------



## chacci1

karwood said:


> VS model Selita Ebanks wearing Markesling. Dress: Marchesa:



I bought this leopard markesling and returned it. It looked beautiful from the side.  Hated them from the front. I also felt like they were not very flattering on my leg.  But, the shoe, while just looking at it... Was gorgeous!  The black looked much better on me.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> My goodness I absolutely *love* these!
> 
> Same price as the black nappa?



No.  More than the black nappa. The leopard is $1495.   HTH!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> No. More than the black nappa. The leopard is $1495. HTH!


 
A fair price to pay.  

Thanks hon!


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> VS model Selita Ebanks wearing Markesling. Dress: Marchesa:



Oh my I love these shoes...so sexy x


----------



## AEGIS

Kourt K in Bec and Bridge. IMO she is the best dressed Kardashian


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> Kourt K in Bec and Bridge. IMO she is the best dressed Kardashian



... not with those 1970s mom shorts...


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... not with those 1970s mom shorts...





i like em  you should love em...look how short they are!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> i like em  you should love em...look how short they are!



... short and unflattering. I like short stuff when it makes my butt/stomach look better. As in hiding my imperfections and NOT making my butt look flatter and my stomach look more round thankyouverymuch


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... short and unflattering. I like short stuff when it makes my butt/stomach look better. As in hiding my imperfections and NOT making my butt look flatter and my stomach look more round thankyouverymuch




you couldn't have a round stomach if you tried! you are wonderfully lithe


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> you couldn't have a round stomach if you tried! you are wonderfully lithe



Thank you for the compliment -- that's a very sweet thing of you to say


----------



## karwood

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Camisole and Pants: The Row:


----------



## karwood

Singer Adele wearing Miss Tack:


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Camisole and Pants: The Row:



OMFG , LOVE! 

Now ^^that's my kinda style!  :sunnies


----------



## mal

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Camisole and Pants: The Row:


 


QueenOfHeels said:


> OMFG , LOVE!
> 
> Now ^^that's my kinda style!  :sunnies


Agreed!
*Karwood*, are those 140s?


----------



## AEGIS

Rihanna @ BET Awards afterparty


----------



## AEGIS

Letoya Luckette [former Destiney's Child member and solo r&b singer] in lady Dafs


----------



## Clooky001

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Camisole and Pants: The Row:



I love this...so classy & Feminine &#57606;


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Lady Daffs 



AEGIS said:


> Letoya Luckette [former Destiney's Child member and solo r&b singer] in Dafs



Absolutely agree. That's a very classy look. I need to work on that 


Clooky001 said:


> I love this...so classy & Feminine &#57606;


----------



## araisin

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Camisole and Pants: The Row:


IMO, you can have all the dresses, the gowns, all of it. This look, to me, is *IT*. The pants fit so beautifully and look so chic and expensive. The cami is lovely (no bra, I'm sure -- sooo jealous!). And, of course, the shoes. I think my lust-after pair of CLs are the nude pigalle plato 140s. Very comfy, actually (I tried on the gold glitters and they were so comfy!). I have the nude Biancas, but if I really get honest with myself, I would rather have the nude PP 140s. Love them.

Pardon me while I get back to staring and drooling over this entire look.


----------



## karwood

I wish she was wearing a different pair of CLs with this dress. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Antonio Berardi:


----------



## needloub

araisin said:


> IMO, you can have all the dresses, the gowns, all of it. This look, to me, is *IT*. The pants fit so beautifully and look so chic and expensive. The cami is lovely (no bra, I'm sure -- sooo jealous!). And, of course, the shoes. I think my lust-after pair of CLs are the nude pigalle plato 140s. Very comfy, actually (I tried on the gold glitters and they were so comfy!). I have the nude Biancas, but if I really get honest with myself, I would rather have the nude PP 140s. Love them.
> 
> Pardon me while I get back to staring and drooling over this entire look.



Totally agree with you! So chic and effortless!


----------



## araisin

karwood said:


> I wish she was wearing a different pair of CLs with this dress. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Antonio Berardi:


 I agree, Karwood. This dress screams for some open-toe strappy numbers!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> I wish she was wearing a different pair of CLs with this dress. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Antonio Berardi:



ITA with you karwood!  However, if I were Rosie (and had access to her wardrobe) I would have paired these with the CL Very Mix in Volcano (surely she could have had early VIP access to them?! )--between the gold hardware and the red strass they would match the color and style of her dress _perfectly_ IMHO!! 

*NOTE/EDIT: *Not sure if I spoke too soon on the Very Mix being called Volcano--not sure of the exact color name for this style, but I just wanted to attach a pic of the Red/Gold Very Mix so that there would not be any confusion as to which colorway I was referring to, HTH!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

QueenOfHeels said:


> ITA with you karwood!  However, if I were Rosie (and had access to her wardrobe) I would have paired these with the CL Very Mix in Volcano (surely she could have had early VIP access to them?! )--between the gold hardware and the red strass they would match the color and style of her dress _perfectly_ IMHO!!



^^that or the CL Amber's in Volcano Strass!  Those would be my top two picks 

*NOTE/EDIT:* I had to post a pic of these as well, since they are just too gorgeous not to have a pretty picture to look at....and what better than a pic of our lovely *Carlinha* in her CL Amber's in Volcano Strass?! I would have posted a stock pic, but compared to *Car's*, they just wouldn't do the shoe justice!!  

*PHOTO CREDITS:* CL Amber's in Volcano compliments of *Carlinha *


----------



## carlinha

QueenOfHeels said:


> ^^that or the CL Amber's in Volcano Strass!  Those would be my top two picks
> 
> *NOTE/EDIT:* I had to post a pic of these as well, since they are just too gorgeous not to have a pretty picture to look at....and what better than a pic of our lovely *Carlinha* in her CL Amber's in Volcano Strass?! I would have posted a stock pic, but compared to *Car's*, they just wouldn't do the shoe justice!!
> 
> *PHOTO CREDITS:* CL Amber's in Volcano compliments of *Carlinha *



awww thanks so much for the kind words babe   the Amber Volcano strass are one of my favorite pairs ever


----------



## mal

^^^You are not welcome here


----------



## FlipDiver

mal said:


> ^^^You are not welcome here



Seriously!! Haha I keep getting email updates that someone posted in the thread and I just lawlz...


----------



## mal

mal said:


> ^^^You are not welcome here


 


FlipDiver said:


> Seriously!! Haha I keep getting email updates that someone posted in the thread and I just lawlz...


not you, C  
scum-sucking seller of fake CLs


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Kourt K in Bec and Bridge. IMO she is the best dressed Kardashian


 

ITA. Her style seems like it comes natural. A leopard jumper, a long one at that, with sky high platforms and a fringe purse is too much. She should of just had a simple black purse and black flip flops.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Camisole and Pants: The Row:


 

Effortlessly chic!



AEGIS said:


> Rihanna @ BET Awards afterparty


 
Love it, but over the Ronald Mcdonald hair.



AEGIS said:


> Letoya Luckette [former Destiney's Child member and solo r&b singer] in lady Dafs


 
She looks amazing.



karwood said:


> I wish she was wearing a different pair of CLs with this dress. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Antonio Berardi:


 
I think I am getting tired of seeing her wear these shoes.


----------



## 9distelle

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Camisole and Pants: The Row:



Sheer Perfection!! Any thoughts on the pants designer? (kar?)


----------



## FlipDiver

AEGIS said:


> Kourt K in Bec and Bridge. IMO she is the best dressed Kardashian



It looks like the K sisters are staring at their reflection in the store window.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

CelticLuv said:


> Sheer Perfection!! Any thoughts on the pants designer? (kar?)



*CelticLuv*, In post #2436, Kar specifies that they are by The Row, HTH!


----------



## sobe2009

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Camisole and Pants: The Row:



Love it!!! Just perfect


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

9distelle said:


> Taraji P. Henson



complete random useless newsflash: she lived in my building while filming something a few months back  She was renting the unit from a basketball player who got traded. I'm sad to report that I didn't see a single CL on her then... but then again, we didn't see her very often. Ours is a tiny building so we know where everyone is 'cause all the neighbors are nosy like that 

She looks cute -- I like that coral color but I don't know if I would've matched it with the glitter


----------



## CelticLuv

QueenOfHeels said:


> *CelticLuv*, In post #2436, Kar specifies that they are by The Row, HTH!



dang it, I completely missed that!! ush: thanks Queen!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

CelticLuv said:


> dang it, I completely missed that!! ush: thanks Queen!



Aww, no worries *CelticLuv*!  Glad I could help!


----------



## needloub

9distelle said:


> Taraji P. Henson



Love it all!


----------



## carlinha

mal said:


> ^^^You are not welcome here





FlipDiver said:


> Seriously!! Haha I keep getting email updates that someone posted in the thread and I just lawlz...





mal said:


> not you, C
> scum-sucking seller of fake CLs



thanks ladies!  these people DISGUST me.  and what makes me more upset is how they come in here and steal people's photos and remove watermarks and place their own!  :censor:


----------



## QueenOfHeels

carlinha said:


> awww thanks so much for the kind words babe   the Amber Volcano strass are one of my favorite pairs ever



Awww, of course *car*! I had to do you and your lovely CL Amber Volcano Strass shoes justice!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Nene Leakes wearing Batik python lady peeps



In lady dafs






Love that green color and the batik pythons, but I don't like the coral dress with black dafs.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Nene Leakes wearing beige MBB's




Audrina Patridge wearing black engin 




Jessica Gomes wearing nude engin


----------



## AEGIS

kELLY Rowland in RB Daffs & Victoria Beckham dress


----------



## jancedtif

9distelle said:


> Taraji P. Henson



Umm...Taraji=Fierce!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> kELLY Rowland in RB Daffs & Victoria Beckham dress



Not sure if I like these two colours together... Love that dress though!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Not sure if I like these two colours together... Love that dress though!



I was thinking the same thing but then I thought "maybe I have no imagination?" and kept quiet. But honestly, I'm glad I'm not the only one that said "what the what?" at the pairing


----------



## AEGIS

aoqtpi said:


> Not sure if I like these two colours together... Love that dress though!




 i like it. it's like colorblocking. good contrasting colors.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> i like it. it's like colorblocking. good contrasting colors.



Maybe. Like I said, no imagination on me  

I guess I like colorblocking when the colors contrast because they're so closely spaced together -- like if the top was that mustard color and the skirt would've been the color of the Daffs... Otherwise, it reminds me of me when I'm dressing in the dark


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Maybe. Like I said, no imagination on me
> 
> I guess I like colorblocking when the colors contrast because they're so closely spaced together -- like if the top was that mustard color and the skirt would've been the color of the Daffs... Otherwise, it reminds me of me when I'm dressing in the dark




well you're stylish in the dark

i wanna start doing this.  i just got comfortable with mixing patterns. that took awhile. im like if i got these fab shoes i need to step it up


----------



## bling*lover

AEGIS said:


> kELLY Rowland in RB Daffs & Victoria Beckham dress


 
The dress is lovely, the shoes are gorgeous but i'm not too sure about the colors together. Each to their own it's not the most horrible celebrity outfit i've ever seen. That dress in black or even white or something maybe would have been better!


----------



## 9distelle

Penelope Cruz


----------



## aoqtpi

9distelle said:


> Penelope Cruz



What material is this? It kind of looks like they're shedding


----------



## CelticLuv

aoqtpi said:


> What material is this? It kind of looks like they're shedding



you're right, it almost looks like eel is shedding (if it even is eel)!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen for StyleMint.com! (P.S. For any of you who haven't had the opportunity to check out their latest new t-shirt line and style website, go check it out now, it's awesome! They officially launch tomorrow! )

^^Apologies in advance as I still have a tendency to get them confused, but I believe Ashley is the one on the left wearing CL Pigalle 120mm's. HOWEVER, I am having trouble viewing the soles since (so I can properly identify) the pic is taken from an angle, so I am not 100% sure if these are Louboutin's. Help, *karwood*, please?  I don't want to mess up!  I just know that she is a huge CL fan and I believe either her or Mary-Kate wore the Pigalle 120mm's in Croc  to the Met Gala this year in honor of the late Alexander McQueen.

P.S. I believe her shorts are Levi's, no? I love them! Does anyone know where to find them? TIA!


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Camisole and Pants: The Row:


this outfit is just so perfect!! she looks chic and elegant at the same time..I love how she makes the most out of these PP, she's worn them to at least 3 movie premieres 



karwood said:


> I wish she was wearing a different pair of CLs with this dress. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Antonio Berardi:


ITA! as much as I love these nude PP, they don't really go well with this dress..she looks absolutely stunning though..oh those killer legs..


QueenOfHeels said:


> Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen for StyleMint.com! (P.S. For any of you who haven't had the opportunity to check out their latest new t-shirt line and style website, go check it out now, it's awesome! They officially launch tomorrow!)
> 
> ^^Apologies in advance as I still have a tendency to get them confused, but I believe Ashley is the one on the left wearing CL Pigalle 120mm's. HOWEVER, I am having trouble viewing the soles since (so I can properly identify) the pic is taken from an angle, so I am not 100% sure if these are Louboutin's. Help, *karwood*, please? I don't want to mess up! I just know that she is a huge CL fan and I believe either her or Mary-Kate wore the Pigalle 120mm's in Croc  to the Met Gala this year in honor of the late Alexander McQueen.
> 
> P.S. I believe her shorts are Levi's, no? I love them! Does anyone know where to find them? TIA!


It was Ashley Olsen who wore the Croc Pigalle to the Met Gala..I remember distinctly because she wore a vintage Dior gown with very..very..puffy sleeves that reminds me of the Swiss Guards


----------



## karwood

QueenOfHeels said:


> Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen for StyleMint.com! (P.S. For any of you who haven't had the opportunity to check out their latest new t-shirt line and style website, go check it out now, it's awesome! They officially launch tomorrow! )
> 
> ^^Apologies in advance as I still have a tendency to get them confused, but I believe Ashley is the one on the left wearing CL Pigalle 120mm's. HOWEVER, I am having trouble viewing the soles since (so I can properly identify) the pic is taken from an angle, so I am not 100% sure if these are Louboutin's. Help, *karwood*, please?  I don't want to mess up!  I just know that she is a huge CL fan and I believe either her or Mary-Kate wore the Pigalle 120mm's in Croc  to the Met Gala this year in honor of the late Alexander McQueen.
> 
> P.S. I believe her shorts are Levi's, no? I love them! Does anyone know where to find them? TIA!



Ashley is not wearing CL in this pic. She is wearing Manolo Blahnik. The denim shorts are from their own line, Elizabeth and James.


----------



## karwood

aoqtpi said:


> What material is this? It kind of looks like they're shedding



They are cork:


----------



## karwood

Christina Aguilera wearing Aurora Borealis strass Very Riche . Dress: Herve Leger:


----------



## QueenOfHeels

karwood said:


> Ashley is not wearing CL in this pic. She is wearing Manolo Blahnik. The denim shorts are from their own line, Elizabeth and James.



Thank you so very much *karwood* for the clarification!   I was partially second-guessing myself. :shame: So sorry for any confusion I may have caused/messing up the thread!


----------



## karwood

QueenOfHeels said:


> Thank you so very much *karwood* for the clarification!   I was partially second-guessing myself. :shame: So sorry for any confusion I may have caused/messing up the thread!



Don't feel bad. We've all made mistakes before.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> kELLY Rowland in RB Daffs & Victoria Beckham dress


 
Maybe if the yellow was a bit 'sunnier' I would like it more, but love the shoes.


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> They are cork:



Thanks! I thought they were but I wasn't aware the material peeled like that.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Aurora Borealis strass Very Riche . Dress: Herve Leger:



My dream shoe


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> They are cork:



That is different cork then I have seen of all the corks I have seen in CL shoes ... what year was this Kar do you know?


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Aurora Borealis strass Very Riche . Dress: Herve Leger:



Love the entire look


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> kELLY Rowland in RB Daffs & Victoria Beckham dress


 

I like this look too (the wig, another story)! I think the colors are wonderful for summer. Orange looks amazeeeee on brown skin and then you travel down those mile long legs and get another treat with the pop of blue!


----------



## karwood

KarenBorter said:


> That is different cork then I have seen of all the corks I have seen in CL shoes ... *what year was this Kar do you know?*



To the best of my recollection, I think they were part of S/S 2008 collection.


----------



## AEGIS

KLS in piggies
love the colorblocking w/her bag and the pop of yellow on her nails


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I like this look too (the wig, another story)! I think the colors are wonderful for summer. *Orange looks amazeeeee on brown skin *and then you travel down those mile long legs and get another treat with the pop of blue!




i know...i need to buy more of it.


----------



## PeepToe

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Aurora Borealis strass Very Riche . Dress: Herve Leger:


I love this look on her. But, I wish she would lighten up on the make up a little. She always looks tired/drunk to me.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> KLS in piggies
> love the colorblocking w/her bag and the pop of yellow on her nails



Is that Kimora Lee?! She has lost a TON of weight! Looks great!


----------



## nickynamfon

AEGIS said:


> KLS in piggies
> love the colorblocking w/her bag and the pop of yellow on her nails



She looks amazing! I love this look.


----------



## needloub

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Is that Kimora Lee?! She has lost a TON of weight! Looks great!



She did lose a lot of weight, right? She looks so good!


----------



## AEGIS

Raven Symone in Biancas and LaQuan Smith dress


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Is that Kimora Lee?! She has lost a TON of weight! Looks great!




yup.  she even lost her neck fat.


----------



## PeepToe

AEGIS said:


> Raven Symone in Biancas and LaQuan Smith dress


She lost a lot of weight to didn't she?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> yup.  she even lost her neck fat.



 I noticed! She looks like another woman, honestly...  I wonder how she did it?


----------



## AEGIS

PeepToe said:


> She lost a lot of weight to didn't she?



yup.  she is 1/3 of her former self



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I noticed! She looks like another woman, honestly...  I wonder how she did it?




she probably stopped eating.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> yup.  she is 1/3 of her former self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she probably stopped eating.



I don't want to go too off topic but that would make her skin sag... I'm sensing some work was done in addition to working out (I'm assuming yoga as her muscles aren't too defined) but the doc that did it did it REALLY well. She looks about a decade younger IMO


----------



## AEGIS

American female rapper Trina.  in RB Dafs. not sure about the gun in her hand....maybe she's filming a video?


----------



## surlygirl

lol, *AEGIS*! "not sure about the gun in her hand ... " 

this completely tickled me! many thanks to you.


----------



## AEGIS

Bee leaving airport in Daffs

wow that seems to be what everyone is wearing


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> lol, *AEGIS*! "not sure about the gun in her hand ... "
> 
> this completely tickled me! many thanks to you.




i mean i was just so confused. and there was no explanation. the blog post was about her yelling at people who thought she was pregnant when she had just gained weight.  so im like is she gonna shoot them? idk.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> American female rapper Trina.  in RB Dafs. not sure about the gun in her hand....maybe she's filming a video?



I LOVE Trina!  I named my cat after her even, hehe. 

But um yeah. Between the gun and the silver briefcase... She is definitely filming or something.


----------



## AEGIS

Are these poisedons?


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I LOVE Trina!  I named my cat after her even, hehe.
> 
> But um yeah. Between the gun and the silver briefcase... She is definitely filming or something.




that is hilarious actually.  every time you mention some random rapper that you love i quietly giggle to myself

i put what she did since it was requested that we explain who people are lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I LOVE Trina!  I named my cat after her even, hehe.
> 
> But um yeah. Between the gun and the silver briefcase... She is definitely filming or something.





AEGIS said:


> that is hilarious actually.  every time you mention some random rapper that you love i quietly giggle to myself
> 
> i put what she did since it was requested that we explain who people are lol



You mention Trina and I get warm fuzzies of memories of high school with my bestie  We had a whole compilation of songs we'd play when going out and it was on constant rotation. Makes me want to start digging around for my old CDs and play it again just to feel that young & carefree again


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> that is hilarious actually.  every time you mention some random rapper that you love i quietly giggle to myself
> 
> i put what she did since it was requested that we explain who people are lol



Lol! I actually, like, audibly laughed when I read "American female rapper." 

I knew exactly what you were referring to.  

But yeah... Randomness -- I am a HUGE rap/hip hop fan. Guess that is the Cali in me?


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You mention Trina and I get warm fuzzies of memories of high school with my bestie  We had a whole compilation of songs we'd play when going out and it was on constant rotation. Makes me want to start digging around for my old CDs and play it again just to feel that young & carefree again



OT - you know dang well that you had some Trick Daddy on that compilation.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> OT - you know dang well that you had some Trick Daddy on that compilation.



Don't be effin' wit mah cheese!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> OT - you know dang well that you had some Trick Daddy on that compilation.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Don't be effin' wit mah cheese!




*death* @ Trick Daddy reference.


----------



## jenayb




----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> KLS in piggies
> love the colorblocking w/her bag and the pop of yellow on her nails



Love this look! I guess I'm more comfortable with colourblocking when the colours are in closer proximity to each other?


----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


> Bee leaving airport in Daffs
> 
> wow that seems to be what everyone is wearing


She likes to wear these a lot in airports! 

Hey what the what?! Where is the lady that's suppose to be following behind her and falling on her face?!


----------



## sakura

karwood said:


> They are cork:





aoqtpi said:


> Thanks! I thought they were but I wasn't aware the material peeled like that.



The cork isn't peeling.  They are actually gold flecks in the material.


----------



## aoqtpi

sakura said:


> The cork isn't peeling.  They are actually gold flecks in the material.



Sorry, I was referring to this part:


----------



## KarenBorter

aoqtpi said:


> Sorry, I was referring to this part:



She probably didn't treat them ... also look at those HEELS they are diiiiiirrrrrrrty. I bet these are well worn. They certainly look well loved.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> KLS in piggies
> love the colorblocking w/her bag and the pop of yellow on her nails


 


AEGIS said:


> Raven Symone in Biancas and LaQuan Smith dress


 

looks like somebody or some people rather has been on that Kanye workout plan! Kimora in that dress is FIERCE and Raven looks great also!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Eva the Diva in blue Magos


----------



## araisin

AEGIS said:


> Raven Symone in Biancas and LaQuan Smith dress


 What color are her Biancas? And are they patent? She looks fab!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Eva the Diva in blue Magos



Ten stars from me -- I love the bright blue dress and the pink lipstick. And perfect pairing with the Magos


----------



## AEGIS

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Eva the Diva in blue Magos




every time i see this pic her hair color upsets me to no end.  it is so unflattering.


----------



## Redsolecollect

Those are not biancas by Raven, they are ysl tribtoos.


----------



## AEGIS

Singer Amerie and her engagement photos.  these look like cl's


----------



## LavenderIce

AEGIS said:


> Singer Amerie and her engagement photos.  these look like cl's



Who is she engaged to?  I've seen her photographed in Pigalles and Rolandos, so I think those are CLs.  Looks like Pigalles.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ten stars from me -- I love the bright blue dress and the pink lipstick. And perfect pairing with the Magos


 


AEGIS said:


> every time i see this pic her hair color upsets me to no end.  it is so unflattering.


 
Eva always looks a ten to me, but I think she should go back to the darker blonde/gold haircolor b/c platinum blonde is too bright for her skin color.



LavenderIce said:


> Who is she engaged to?  I've seen her photographed in Pigalles and Rolandos, so I think those are CLs.  Looks like Pigalles.


 
I think he is her manager....


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Throwback pic: Kourtney in Formenteras


----------



## karwood

I hope everyone  is having a very fun and happy 4th of July weekend!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Here one pic before I leave for a wedding. Fergie wearing Monica boots:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> I hope everyone  is having a very fun and happy 4th of July weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here one pic before I leave for a wedding. Fergie wearing Monica boots:


 
Is she wearing shorts?

Have fun at the wedding!


----------



## AEGIS

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Throwback pic: Kourtney in Formenteras




they look so fresh faced and natural. long gone are those days!


----------



## AEGIS

LaLa in Bianca Slingbacks and Camilla and Marc Hillside Asymmetrical Stripe Frock with Belt


----------



## nalexis2121

Jennifer Hudson at the Essence Music Festival in New Orleans, Louisiana

I forgot the name of this style shoe (call out for help lol *KAR WOOOOOOD*)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nalexis2121 said:


> Jennifer Hudson at the Essence Music Festival in New Orleans, Louisiana
> 
> I forgot the name of this style shoe (call out for help lol *KAR WOOOOOOD*)



The Luxura in red. Woohoo New Awwwlins!


----------



## hazeltt

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Throwback pic: Kourtney in Formenteras



Khloe looks so much younger in this pic without all the make-up, same with Kourtney.


----------



## hazeltt

nalexis2121 said:


> Jennifer Hudson at the Essence Music Festival in New Orleans, Louisiana
> 
> I forgot the name of this style shoe (call out for help lol *KAR WOOOOOOD*)



That's a great shoe but I'm not feeling it with this outfit.


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> I hope everyone  is having a very fun and happy 4th of July weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here one pic before I leave for a wedding. Fergie wearing Monica boots:



Have fun at the wedding!


----------



## nalexis2121

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The Luxura in red. Woohoo New Awwwlins!


 i just knew you would appreciate the fact that it was in "new awwwlins" lol


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> LaLa in Bianca Slingbacks and Camilla and Marc Hillside Asymmetrical Stripe Frock with Belt


 

She is starting to look like Kim K.



nalexis2121 said:


> Jennifer Hudson at the Essence Music Festival in New Orleans, Louisiana
> 
> I forgot the name of this style shoe (call out for help lol *KAR WOOOOOOD*)


 

I don't like the shoes and the dress together. The shoe is too 'chunky' for a dress with that silhouette.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Paris in declics I think....


----------



## hazeltt

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Paris in declics I think....



I think they're New Simples. *Kar*?


----------



## BellaShoes

*glamour*, it looks like Fergie is wearing jeggings...


----------



## BellaShoes

Paris is wearing new simples, looks like 100's though


----------



## Hipployta

Ah they are cute. When I get married (again) I'm doing engagement and wedding photo albums before the wedding like how they do in Korea, Taiwan, and China. They are so awesome. 



AEGIS said:


> Singer Amerie and her engagement photos.  these look like cl's


----------



## xlovely

Hipployta said:


> Ah they are cute. When I get married (again) I'm doing engagement and wedding photo albums before the wedding like how they do in Korea, Taiwan, and China. They are so awesome.



Ahaha I remember my mom made me do one of those when I was in high school, it was so tiring and they made me wear a wig


----------



## AEGIS

oldie ...lauren conrad


----------



## BijouBleu

nalexis2121 said:


> Jennifer Hudson at the Essence Music Festival in New Orleans, Louisiana
> 
> I forgot the name of this style shoe (call out for help lol *KAR WOOOOOOD*)



I believe that's the *Lux*.


----------



## AEGIS

Reality TV personality from 'Basketball Wives" Evelyne L. in looks like a glitter Greissimo or maybe Jenny?


----------



## nalexis2121

evelyn lozada in LP gold/pink spikes


----------



## nalexis2121

Trina in RB Daf again


----------



## nalexis2121

Trina-  in CL ?? i forgot this style but ive seen it at Saks (anyone know this style?)


----------



## nalexis2121

trina in more CL's


----------



## xlovely

nalexis2121 said:


> Trina-  in CL ?? i forgot this style but ive seen it at Saks (anyone know this style?)



Miss Fast?


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile:


----------



## karwood

Adrienne Bailon wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Moschino:


----------



## AEGIS

she looks like a poor mans j.lo here



karwood said:


> Adrienne Bailon wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Moschino:


----------



## AEGIS

Nene Leaks in Toutenbouckle [i know i spelled that incorrectly]


----------



## AEGIS

Reality TV personality Jennifer Williams in...?


----------



## AEGIS

Selita Ebanks in leopard Marksling


----------



## BellaShoes

^OHHHH, are those the Giuseppe Zanotti wedges in the background (behind Nene)?!


----------



## AEGIS

BellaShoes said:


> ^OHHHH, are those the Giuseppe Zanotti wedges in the background (behind Nene)?!




looks like it.


----------



## LavenderIce

AEGIS said:


> Reality TV personality Jennifer Williams in...?



They are called Miss America


----------



## AEGIS

LavenderIce said:


> They are called Miss America




thanks! there's a pair on ebay right now actually. a good 4th of july shoe


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

nalexis2121 said:


> Jennifer Hudson at the Essence Music Festival in New Orleans, Louisiana
> 
> I forgot the name of this style shoe (call out for help lol *KAR WOOOOOOD*)


 

Love her shoes ans wow does she look thin.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile:



Maybe she is trying the "sock trick"!  j/k


----------



## Miss T.

needloub said:


> Maybe she is trying the "sock trick"!  j/k



^^


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Dress: Alice+Olivia "Charlotte" dress:


----------



## bling*lover

karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Dress: Alice+Olivia "Charlotte" dress:


 
Kourt looks really good here. I love this dress on her!


----------



## GaGirl31

nalexis2121 said:


> Jennifer Hudson at the Essence Music Festival in New Orleans, Louisiana
> 
> I forgot the name of this style shoe (call out for help lol *KAR WOOOOOOD*)


It's Luxura


----------



## karwood

Actress Leslie Bibb wearing Lady Page. Dress: Prabal Gurung.


----------



## karwood

Model Daisy Lowe wearing Very Mix. Dress: Jean Paul Gaultier:


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing 3 Fibbia. Dress: Elizabeth and James "Lark" dress:


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Actress Leslie Bibb wearing Lady Page. Dress: Prabal Gurung.


 
This dress is amazing. I love it, especially the back.


----------



## karwood

Beyonce wearing leopard MBP for her new promo pics:


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> Beyonce wearing leopard MBP for her new promo pics:



Oops! Forgot to post the dress is Jean Paul Gaultier S2011CTR


----------



## karwood

Another Beyonce promo pic. Here she is wearing suede jade Toutenkaboucle. Jacket: Gucci F2011RTW.


----------



## skislope15

Mel B looking rather pregnant

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x346/skislope15/melb.jpg


----------



## NANI1972

skislope15 said:


> Mel B looking rather pregnant
> 
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x346/skislope15/melb.jpg


EGAD! Noooooooooo leggings are NOT pants!


----------



## needloub

nillacobain said:


> This dress is amazing. I love it, especially the back.



I love the back as well!


----------



## BellaShoes

Va Va Voom Beyonce!


----------



## 318Platinum

Lady Gaga in (I guess a Custom) Daffodile? I have NEVER seen this color, so I assume that it is a Custom. It is beautiful!!! 

Photo Credit:: ladygagaonline.net


----------



## LavenderIce

Mila Kunis


----------



## LavenderIce

Miranda Kerr


----------



## karwood

Actress Emma Watson wearing Coroclic. Dress: Balmain.


----------



## KarenBorter

karwood said:


> Actress Emma Watson wearing Coroclic. Dress: Balmain.



Is it just me or does that top shot look like the shoes are a full size too big on her?


----------



## karwood

Christina Aguilera wearing Daffodile. Dress: Givenchy.


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Pigalle with a 50's retro glam outfit:


----------



## karwood

Khloe Kardashian wearing LP. Dress: Alexander McQueen:


----------



## heiress-ox

KarenBorter said:


> Is it just me or does that top shot look like the shoes are a full size too big on her?



IA, I will never understand why tons of celebs seem to wear shoes that are too big, especially CLs, I could never function!


----------



## karwood

Khloe Kardashian wearing Gazolina. Dress: Stella McCartney "Dorothy" crimson fern print dress.


----------



## aoqtpi

LavenderIce said:


> Mila Kunis



This woman is HOT!




KarenBorter said:


> Is it just me or does that top shot look like the shoes are a full size too big on her?



That's what I was thinking. Also, I don't love them with this outfit.


----------



## AEGIS

kourtney


----------



## jancedtif

^I'm not sure how I feel about this look.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I, for one, am excited about that look. It clearly means the circus is in town


----------



## jancedtif

^


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> kourtney



i love everything!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
separately


----------



## rdgldy

^agreed!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I, for one, am excited about that look. It clearly means the circus is in town


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> i love everything!!!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> separately


----------



## karwood

Brooklyn Decker wearing Pigalili. Dress: Jay Ahr.


----------



## AEGIS

i was JUST remarking to my DH that she has lost weight and looks sooo different from her movie role.  maybe she had to eat more for the role.



karwood said:


> Brooklyn Decker wearing Pigalili. Dress: Jay Ahr.


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> Brooklyn Decker wearing Pigalili. Dress: Jay Ahr.



  LOVE THESE SHUZZZZ!


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> kourtney




I know I'm in the minority here, but I like her outfit. I think the Nieves Lavi jumpsuit looks pretty paired with the beige Daffs.


----------



## Ms.parker123

It Kourtey jumpsuit was a short mini dress, I think I would love it. But the bottom half (pants) arent doing it for me!


----------



## heiress-ox

karwood said:


> Brooklyn Decker wearing Pigalili. Dress: Jay Ahr.



The Pigalilis are just something else


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ re: the Kardashian look -- I can honestly say I have never seen ANYONE - model or hollywood star or ordinary woman - look good in that romper thing... whether shorts or pants. It's just such an unflattering look IMO. Plus, it's inconvenient when nature calls. Why on earth would someone wear one willingly?!


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ re: the Kardashian look -- I can honestly say I have never seen ANYONE - model or hollywood star or ordinary woman - look good in that romper thing... whether shorts or pants. It's just such an unflattering look IMO. Plus, *it's inconvenient when nature calls*. Why on earth would someone wear one willingly?!





I never thought of that!


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ re: the Kardashian look -- I can honestly say I have never seen ANYONE - model or hollywood star or ordinary woman - look good in that romper thing... whether shorts or pants. It's just such an unflattering look IMO. Plus, it's inconvenient when nature calls. Why on earth would someone wear one willingly?!




i own a couple myself and have always wished for a flap

i like rompers but i like some 70 style. big hair, big sunglasses. no subtlety.

and it's great for lazy dressers such as myself .


----------



## karwood

Tennis player Serena Williams wearing Jenny. Dress jacket: Rachel Roy.


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile:


----------



## mal

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I, for one, am excited about that look. It clearly means the circus is in town


----------



## AEGIS

I'm so proud of myself for recognizing that serena was wearing those last night when she was walking on stage! I'm on here too much. But she amazing! Her booty is the authentic version of what kim k has paid for.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile:



Are they velvet?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Pigalle with a 50's retro glam outfit:


 
kim looks great here-i love love love a belted, past the knee pencil skirt with pointy toed pumps


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> I'm so proud of myself for recognizing that serena was wearing those last night when she was walking on stage! I'm on here too much. But she amazing! Her booty is the authentic version of what kim k has paid for.


 

I concur! Common is an idiot for dumping that-her body is amazing, she's getting less "buff" and more curvy/womanly by the day lol Those Jenny's look great on her, ankle injury is clearly healed!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile:


 

this hat is giving Princess Beatrice's hat a run for it's money as far as ridiculousness goes

Side bar: Kar-your avi is giving me life this morning


----------



## heiress-ox

*Paris Hilton* wearing *Black Patent Biancas*, not sure who the dress is by, but maybe the lovely* Kar *will be able to ID it 











I like when I see Paris in something other than the Simple or New Simple styles!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile:


 
Well, I guess that's one interpretation of the floppy hat...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Well, I guess that's one interpretation of the floppy hat...



Meh. I think she's lost her edge. Now if she hadn't made a hole in the side and still wore it like that... THAT is a look I can get behind! She sings about being "Born This Way" and yet she demolished a quarter of the hat for no good reason. Hypocrite.

EDIT: and where is the "TIGHTS ARE NOOOOOT PANTS!" police?!


----------



## NANI1972

heiress-ox said:


> *Paris Hilton* wearing *Black Patent Biancas*, not sure who the dress is by, but maybe the lovely* Kar *will be able to ID it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like when I see Paris in something other than the Simple or New Simple styles!


  Is Paris prego?

Annnnd "TIGHTS ARE NOOOOOT PANTS!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pull over Gaga bc you have committed a fashion crime!

wiat! are those even tights?! It's looks like control top panyhose? WTH?


----------



## Rachie4

jenaywins said:


> Well, I guess that's one interpretation of the floppy hat...



She seems to be channeling Dumb Donald from Fat Albert:


----------



## KarenBorter

heiress-ox said:


> *Paris Hilton* wearing *Black Patent Biancas*, not sure who the dress is by, but maybe the lovely* Kar *will be able to ID it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like when I see Paris in something other than the Simple or New Simple styles!



Um ... did I miss a baby announcement? Or is the dress just buckling?!

Some news on this around the web: 

http://celebrities.ninemsn.com.au/blog.aspx?blogentryid=847043&showcomments=true

http://www.hollybaby.com/2011/07/13/paris-hilton-pregnant-baby/#267154-1-071311_parisFNP_EW_0213036

and finally

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...is-Hilton-thought-pregnant-piling-pounds.html


----------



## jenayb

Rachie4 said:


> She seems to be channeling Dumb Donald from Fat Albert:


----------



## label24

Diughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this woman is so cheap.... More than  a shoe of  steve maden  



heiress-ox said:


> *paris hilton* wearing *black patent biancas*, not sure who the dress is by, but maybe the lovely* kar *will be able to id it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like when i see paris in something other than the simple or new simple styles!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Tennis player Serena Williams wearing Jenny. Dress jacket: Rachel Roy.


 

She looked amazing!!! That shade of pink looks amazing on her.


karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile:


 
WTF????



NANI1972 said:


> Is Paris prego?
> 
> 
> Annnnd "TIGHTS ARE NOOOOOT PANTS!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pull over Gaga bc you have committed a fashion crime!
> 
> wiat! are those even tights?! It's looks like control top panyhose? WTH?



She sure looks preggers.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

label24 said:


> Diughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this woman is so cheap.... More than  a shoe of  steve maden


 
How is she cheap and are you saying she has on Steve Maddens?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> I'm so proud of myself for recognizing that serena was wearing those last night when she was walking on stage! I'm on here too much. But she amazing! *Her booty is the authentic version of what kim k has paid for*.


----------



## NANI1972

label24 said:


> *Diughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh* this woman is so cheap.... More than a shoe of steve maden


 


glamourgirlnikk said:


> How is she cheap and are you saying she has on Steve Maddens?


 

I think she's trying to say that SM shoes are cheap and so is Paris.

I'd like to know what the first word means?


----------



## Echoes

It doesn't mean anything.  It's an expression of disgust like "Arrrggghhhh".

I think the other reference was 'She's the Steve Madden of celebrities', in other words,  a cheap knockoff.


----------



## Echoes

Guess this Angie Harmon picture got lost in the void;


----------



## NANI1972

^ I think she is really a naturally gorgeous woman. However she looks really emaciated to me. Maybe it's the digital retouches done to the pic?


----------



## 318Platinum

^ yes, that photo looks touched to death to me. I don't know why they would touch it, because she's always been a beautiful woman, but it looks really touched up from her shoulders down.  , BTW, the Pigalles are HOTT!!


----------



## nillacobain

From her thread... Reese:











Source: JustJared


----------



## Clooky001

AEGIS said:


> kourtney



I actually like this outfit


----------



## 318Platinum

nillacobain said:


> From her thread... Reese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



ICK!! I'm sorry, but these are the Loubies that ALL should avoid!! Reese, HOW COULD YOU STOOP SO LOW??!! LITERALLY!


----------



## 5elle

Echoes said:


> Guess this Angie Harmon picture got lost in the void;



Sickenenly photoshopped, the lines are not even natural.


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Tennis player Serena Williams wearing Jenny. Dress jacket: Rachel Roy.



Serena looks amazing!



AEGIS said:


> I'm so proud of myself for recognizing that serena was wearing those last night when she was walking on stage! I'm on here too much. But she amazing! *Her booty is the authentic version of what kim k has paid for.*


----------



## jenayb

nillacobain said:


> From her thread... Reese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



OMG her Celine!!!! 



318Platinum said:


> ICK!! I'm sorry, but these are the Loubies that ALL should avoid!! Reese, HOW COULD YOU STOOP SO LOW??!! LITERALLY!



Why?  That is her style - she is very conservative.


----------



## hazeltt

nillacobain said:


> From her thread... Reese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



Looking at these pics makes me want to get a Celine stat!


----------



## jancedtif

^Ain't that the truth!  I've been trying to resist this bag, cause it looks like a face to me, but I melt a bit more every time I see it!  Oh and I like her shoes!


----------



## AEGIS

jancedtif said:


> ^Ain't that the truth!  I've been trying to resist this bag, cause it looks like a face to me, but I melt a bit more every time I see it!  Oh and I like her shoes!




lmao..ohmgee it does!!


----------



## AEGIS

eva in blue mago


----------



## AEGIS

"model"/video 'vixen'/ho Dollica Bryant in pumice maggies


----------



## AEGIS

"model"/video 'vixen'/ho Rosa Acosta in Lady Daffs


----------



## AEGIS

Foxy Brown in Saba Daf


----------



## PeepToe

AEGIS said:


> "model"/video 'vixen'/ho Rosa Acosta in Lady Daffs



/ho


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> OMG her Celine!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  That is her style - she is very conservative.



I had no idea. I just personally feel if you are going to wear a heel that small, you would do better with flats. This shoe just looks awkward to me, but if that is her style, I guess it's great for her. I just never saw her as the type of woman that wears that heel height.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> OMG her Celine!!!!



+infinity

I'm literally drooling.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> +infinity
> 
> I'm literally drooling.



I mean, Celine has been on my to-acquire radar for months now but...... Dang Gina.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> eva in blue mago


 
Shoes are gorgeous of course, but I have seen Eva look better.



AEGIS said:


> "model"/video 'vixen'/ho Dollica Bryant in pumice maggies


 
Don't really like the shoes with that dress and I also heard her and Rosa got the Kim K special....



AEGIS said:


> "model"/video 'vixen'/ho Rosa Acosta in Lady Daffs


 
She actually looks nice.


Do you know what event this is?


----------



## AEGIS

^Pharrell William's Qream Launch Party


----------



## AEGIS

Rosie H. in D&G spring '11 & piggie p.'s


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> Rosie H. in D&G spring '11 & piggie p.'s



I LOVE her style, but are these the ONLY Louboutins she owns?? I have seen her in ONLY these Pigalles and no other shoes.  I need that dress, BTW!!


----------



## KarenBorter

I personally thing that Reese's shoes go great with that jean. In fact, I was thinking that I need a 100mm shoe to wear in black (I have the nude AD's in the 100mm) ... The ONLY thing I don't dig about that heel is it's slightly inset (or appears to be) ... 

I am all for sky high heels but sometimes I like to run around (which is why I like my 140's LOL)


----------



## AEGIS

KarenBorter said:


> I personally thing that Reese's shoes go great with that jean. In fact, I was thinking that I need a 100mm shoe to wear in black (I have the nude AD's in the 100mm) ... The ONLY thing I don't dig about that heel is it's slightly inset (or appears to be) ...
> 
> *I am all for sky high heels but sometimes I like to run around (which is why I like my 140's LOL*)




ur a mess.  i am considering lucifer bows in the 45mm tbh bc i figure then i can wear them all the time for loooong stretches. not everyone wants to be 6 feet tall all the time.


----------



## mmmoussighi

That's hot!



Echoes said:


> Guess this Angie Harmon picture got lost in the void;


----------



## shoeaddict1979

nillacobain said:


> From her thread... Reese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


 
I love reese!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

KarenBorter said:


> I personally thing that Reese's shoes go great with that jean. In fact, I was thinking that I need a 100mm shoe to wear in black (I have the nude AD's in the 100mm) ... The ONLY thing I don't dig about that heel is it's slightly inset (or appears to be) ...
> 
> I am all for sky high heels but sometimes I like to run around (which is why I like my 140's LOL)


 
wow! 140s! that is so impressive. how do you do it?! i can't go higher than 100mm. but i agree with you, it's good to have a range of different heights depending on the occasion.


----------



## 5elle

KarenBorter said:


> I personally thing that Reese's shoes go great with that jean. In fact, I was thinking that I need a 100mm shoe to wear in black (I have the nude AD's in the 100mm) ... The ONLY thing I don't dig about that heel is it's slightly inset (or appears to be) ...
> 
> I am all for sky high heels but sometimes I like to run around (which is why I like my 140's LOL)



Reese's are the 85mm heel which yes, is inset. They are SOOO comfortable because of the inset! Like slippers!


----------



## 5elle

318Platinum said:


> I had no idea. I just personally feel if you are going to wear a heel that small, you would do better with flats. This shoe just looks awkward to me, but if that is her style, I guess it's great for her. I just never saw her as the type of woman that wears that heel height.



It's an exceptionally comfortable shoe and is better for your posture than a flat. I love how pretty and dainty they are on her. She's definitely not the kind of woman to wear 140s on a daily basis.


----------



## KarenBorter

AEGIS said:


> ur a mess.  i am considering lucifer bows in the 45mm tbh bc i figure then i can wear them all the time for loooong stretches. not everyone wants to be 6 feet tall all the time.



I'm 5'8" so close  haha ... I know it's it bit daunting in the 160mm shoes it's a loooooooooooong way down ...


----------



## KarenBorter

5elle said:


> Reese's are the 85mm heel which yes, is inset. They are SOOO comfortable because of the inset! Like slippers!



Huh interesting ... *5elle* ... well maybe when I am at Robertson today I will try on a pair with inset heels. Just to see. Personally I think my low end is 100mm. 

I have to say that I love Reese's style and it seems that she keeps to lower heels maybe the highest I have seen (here) is a 120 MAYBE.


----------



## 318Platinum

Range is good, but I guess not everyone can walk in 140 or 160 for that matter. Some people are just more comfortable closer to the ground. The higher for me, the better . Are those Altadamas on Reese, or is it another style?

But to get back on topic, here is Rapper Lil' Wayne in Louboutins (I forget the style)


----------



## cl-pig

Rosie at the Transformers press confrence in Osaka. Wearing Pigalles. Dress by Marios Schwab


----------



## AEGIS

^hmm i have a leather skirt. now i kinda want to add a slip underneath it.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Justin Bieber Pik Pik Sneakers


----------



## surlygirl

awww, biebs.


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Range is good, but I guess not everyone can walk in 140 or 160 for that matter. Some people are just more comfortable closer to the ground. The higher for me, the better . Are those Altadamas on Reese, or is it another style?
> 
> But to get back on topic, here is Rapper Lil' Wayne in Louboutins (I forget the style)



Um is he wearing a shirt that says Neiman-Marcus on it!? 

wth.


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> Um is he wearing a shirt that says Neiman-Marcus on it!?
> 
> wth.



Hahaha, I was asking myself the exact same thing when I saw it!! Hmmmm, very odd I find this shirt. ;-P


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Hahaha, I was asking myself the exact same thing when I saw it!! Hmmmm, very odd I find this shirt. ;-P



Lol!! I looked and was like... Hmm.


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## AEGIS

cousinette ?


----------



## BellaShoes

I cannot believe how much better Kim looks since she found looooove!


----------



## SassySarah

BellaShoes said:


> I cannot believe how much better Kim looks since she found looooove!



Yes and she's also wearing colors now!


----------



## surlygirl

grrr ... i do not need or want otk cl boots. and darn you khloe kardashian-odom for making me think that i do. especially in the middle of july in dc! sorry, rant over. :shame:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


>


 

Is she somewhere cold?



AEGIS said:


> cousinette ?


 

Love the caged booties!!! Yes she is finally wearing colors and that lacefront is horrible.


----------



## BellaShoes

I am sorry, but I don't get the Bieber thing.


----------



## BellaShoes

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Is she somewhere cold?



hehehe, I wore my Egoutinas today!!! It was 58 in San Francisco!  Maybe she is here!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> I am sorry, but I don't get the Bieber thing.



+1

...I thought the trend for androgynous singers that sang falsetto was over after the 80s?


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> I am sorry, but I don't get the Bieber thing.



I honestly think the cut off age to "understand" the Beibs is 16.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

318Platinum said:


> Range is good, but I guess not everyone can walk in 140 or 160 for that matter. Some people are just more comfortable closer to the ground. The higher for me, the better . Are those Altadamas on Reese, or is it another style?
> 
> But to get back on topic, here is Rapper Lil' Wayne in Louboutins (I forget the style)


 
interesting shirt



cl-pig said:


> Rosie at the Transformers press confrence in Osaka. Wearing Pigalles. Dress by Marios Schwab


 
She has on another pair of Loubies


----------



## BijouBleu

The only thing I thought when I saw him was "pull your d*mn pants up"!!



jenaywins said:


> I honestly think the cut off age to "understand" the Beibs is 16.





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> +1
> 
> ...I thought the trend for androgynous singers that sang falsetto was over after the 80s?





BellaShoes said:


> hehehe, I wore my Egoutinas today!!! It was 58 in San Francisco!  Maybe she is here!


----------



## needloub

surlygirl said:


> grrr ... i do not need or want otk cl boots. and darn you khloe kardashian-odom for making me think that i do. especially in the middle of july in dc! sorry, rant over. :shame:



I hear ya! Every time I see her in those boots, I say to myself that I need those! It's the middle of summer and I am thinking about boots!


----------



## AEGIS

BellaShoes said:


> I am sorry, but I don't get the Bieber thing.




i do. just like JTT when i was younger or any other boy band. 

be still my beating heart for nysnc


----------



## 318Platinum

glamourgirlnikk said:


> interesting shirt
> 
> 
> 
> She has on another pair of Loubies



LOL WOOOHOOO, another pair of Pigalles in Black Patent!!! What a change!!  No, but they're HOTT! I thought about getting a pair, BUT not Black!!! I need to add color to my loubie Collection thus far.


----------



## AEGIS

Ciara.  don't like the daffs with this look. but her hair looks great and her body is bomb.com


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> Ciara.  don't like the daffs with this look. but her hair looks great and her body is bomb.com



I love the entire look. Beautiful dress!


----------



## AEGIS

Jamie Chung @ PURE nightclub in LV in Black Mini Bout


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## needloub

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love the entire look. Beautiful dress!



I like the whole ensemble with the Daff's as well! Her body is rockin'!


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Jamie Chung @ PURE nightclub in LV in Black Mini Bout



 She not wearing CL. She is wearing Sergio Rossi "Cachet". She has worn these same shoes to previous events. You will they are the same style  she is wearing in the pics you posted.


----------



## needloub

^She has come a long way since _The Real World, San Diego_!


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> She not wearing CL. She is wearing Sergio Rossi "Cachet". She has worn these same shoes to previous events. You will there are no red soles.



didn't know about the previous events.  i thought i saw the red in the peep toe part.  i see now that it her actual toe lol


----------



## AEGIS

needloub said:


> ^She has come a long way since _The Real World, San Diego_!




she was on the real world? wow--what a transition.


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> didn't know about the previous events.  i thought i saw the red in the peep toe part.  i see now that it her actual toe lol



Here is a better of pic of her from the same event you posted pics of. You can  see that there are no red soles.


----------



## AEGIS

^didn't see that pic obvi.   thanks for the correction


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile:


----------



## karwood

Christie Brinkley wearing Beauty:


----------



## skislope15

karwood said:


> She not wearing CL. She is wearing Sergio Rossi "Cachet". She has worn these same shoes to previous events. You will they are the same style  she is wearing in the pics you posted.



Karwood any intel on this dress?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> She not wearing CL. She is wearing Sergio Rossi "Cachet". She has worn these same shoes to previous events. You will they are the same style  she is wearing in the pics you posted.



I think these are the same shoes I tried on at Saks in purple... They're super hot on!


----------



## AEGIS

^did you end up getting them SC? i remember your post about them.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> ^did you end up getting them SC? i remember your post about them.



No, I was a "good girl" and spent it on horses instead


----------



## SassySarah

Christie Brinkley look stunning!


----------



## BellaShoes

AEGIS said:


> i do. just like JTT when i was younger or any other boy band.
> 
> be still my beating heart for nysnc



Well, now JT is a different story....


----------



## BellaShoes

AEGIS said:


> Jamie Chung @ PURE nightclub in LV in Black Mini Bout



Those look like Sergio Rossi Cachets, I think the Mini Bout shows a bit of red through the peep, no?


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehe, just saw that *karwood* caught the Sergio Rossi's too.... I only spotted them because I have them in various colors and love them!


----------



## Echoes

karwood said:


> Christie Brinkley wearing Beauty:




She still shows more class and style than most of the 'new' celebrities.


----------



## flowergirly

karwood said:


> Christie Brinkley wearing Beauty:


Wow .... great Brinkley, great Beauty!


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> Ciara.  don't like the daffs with this look. but her hair looks great and her body is bomb.com



OMG, I am loving it Ciara!! She is Hawt! I don't think I have ever seen her look this great! Thanks for posting these pics, *AEGIS*!!!   I think I want to do this to my hair now! Have wanted some highlights for a minute now, and this looks FAB!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> OMG, I am loving it Ciara!! She is Hawt! I don't think I have ever seen her look this great! Thanks for posting these pics, *AEGIS*!!!   I think I want to do this to my hair now! Have wanted some highlights for a minute now, and this looks FAB!





do it!!! you would look great i bet! great hair to match those legs!!


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile:



I think this is the most low-key outfit I've seen her in!


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> do it!!! you would look great i bet! great hair to match those legs!!



HAHA, Thanks, Hun !! I am definitely going to give it a try for an event that is coming up on Oct 1st! I know it's a LONG little while, but It gives me time to see what I really want to do. We will see.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Christie Brinkley wearing Beauty:



She IS a beauty!


----------



## 9distelle

Serena Williams


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile:


 

She looks great here. Nice dress.


----------



## nillacobain

BellaShoes said:


> Those look like Sergio Rossi Cachets, I think the Mini Bout shows a bit of red through the peep, no?


 

OT, but what's going on w/Ellen Pompeo's breast?


----------



## eldebrang

AEGIS said:


> Foxy Brown in Saba Daf


Ok I have a question for you ladies. How do these celebrities like V Beckham or Beyonce walk on Daffodils  when they are at the airport or going to gamess? I mean I own Daffodils and think they are pretty comfortable. But after wearing them for a night my feet kinda hurt. I have been wearing high heels for years but still do not understand how these people can wear them going to shoppinggg!!!! Can please someone help mee!!!!!!! Thnxxx


----------



## nillacobain

eldebrang said:


> Ok I have a question for you ladies. How do these celebrities like V Beckham or Beyonce walk on Daffodils when they are at the airport or going to gamess? I mean I own Daffodils and think they are pretty comfortable. But after wearing them for a night my feet kinda hurt. I have been wearing high heels for years but still do not understand how these people can wear them going to shoppinggg!!!! Can please someone help mee!!!!!!! Thnxxx


 

I guess they silently suffer in the name of fashion?! LOL j/k... I think that they usually have a car waiting for them outside the boutiques while they're shopping, etc... so they don't actually walk too much.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

eldebrang said:


> Ok I have a question for you ladies. How do these celebrities like V Beckham or Beyonce walk on Daffodils  when they are at the airport or going to gamess? I mean I own Daffodils and think they are pretty comfortable. But after wearing them for a night my feet kinda hurt. I have been wearing high heels for years but still do not understand how these people can wear them going to shoppinggg!!!! Can please someone help mee!!!!!!! Thnxxx



I've flown in my beige Daffodils and my feet weren't hurt or swollen  I think the Daff is one of my more comfortable pairs, all things considered. What I do for international flights is pack a pair of soft slippers to change into and make sure to massage my legs and walk every two-three hours to avoid swelling but it's not a big deal when flying within the US. I would NOT fly in the Brian Atwood Drama though - the pitch on those babies is torture after two hours or so.


----------



## eldebrang

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've flown in my beige Daffodils and my feet weren't hurt or swollen  I think the Daff is one of my more comfortable pairs, all things considered. What I do for international flights is pack a pair of soft slippers to change into and make sure to massage my legs and walk every two-three hours to avoid swelling but it's not a big deal when flying within the US. I would NOT fly in the Brian Atwood Drama though - the pitch on those babies is torture after two hours or so.




Wowwww, did you reallyyyy? I mean I can't imagine walking at the airport for miles on those shoes, especially because the airport floors are kinda slippery! The only 6 inch shoes that I can walk on for hours are my Super Dombasless


----------



## BellaShoes

eldebrang said:


> Ok I have a question for you ladies. How do these celebrities like V Beckham or Beyonce walk on Daffodils  when they are at the airport or going to gamess? I mean I own Daffodils and think they are pretty comfortable. But after wearing them for a night my feet kinda hurt. I have been wearing high heels for years but still do not understand how these people can wear them going to shoppinggg!!!! Can please someone help mee!!!!!!! Thnxxx



Personally, at the airports, I think they pull them out for the Papparazzi and then off they go... as for games, you are sitting the entire time.. It's not like Beyonce has to hoof up and down stairs. She enters at the floor level unlike us common folk.


----------



## eldebrang

BellaShoes said:


> Personally, at the airports, I think they pull them out for the Papparazzi and then off they go... as for games, you are sitting the entire time.. It's not like Beyonce has to hoof up and down stairs. She enters at the floor level unlike us common folk.


Honestly I can't imagine V Beckham taking on and off her Daffodils at an airport. She seems to be much cooler than that


----------



## karwood

Emma Stone wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Giambattista Valli F2011:


----------



## LavenderIce

Mila Kunis


----------



## LavenderIce

Lala Vasquez


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

LavenderIce said:


> Mila Kunis


 

she's so gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

^ Agreed! Love her!


----------



## AEGIS

Trina in 150mm [nude] glitter Balotas


----------



## hazeltt

AEGIS said:


> Trina in 150mm [nude] glitter Balotas



It's the first time I've seen the Balotas paired with skinny jeans and it looks great!


----------



## karwood

Emma Stone wearing Metalipps. Dress: Tom Ford:


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Emma Stone wearing Metalipps. Dress: Tom Ford:


I love her dress!!! the Metalipps are gorg but in the 2nd pic the colour of the suede looks kind of odd and they look way too big on her


----------



## BellaShoes

Mila is gorgeous!

Love KK's Zanotti wedges....


----------



## BellaShoes

That's a fun outfit on Trina!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Emma Stone wearing Metalipps. Dress: Tom Ford:



Don't know how she can walk on them! Those shoes look big!


----------



## katsnd4spd

AEGIS said:


> ur a mess.  i am considering lucifer bows in the 45mm tbh bc i figure then i can wear them all the time for loooong stretches. not everyone wants to be 6 feet tall all the time.


I have the Lucifer in the 45 mm and LOVE them!!!!  You won't regret it.  I wore them in Philly last week and everyone kept stopping me to ask me about the shoes.  I can't walk in 5 inch heels, but the lower heel still was a show stopper!


----------



## AEGIS

Dress: Cushnie et Ochs Pre-fall 2011 line


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> Dress: Cushnie et Ochs Pre-fall 2011 line



Great dress and we're shoe twins but must she make the "I'm the ultimate bad-*ss" face in EVERY photo? Come on, smile - you're wearing a fantastic pair of shoes!!


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> Emma Stone wearing Metalipps. Dress: Tom Ford:



Not loving what's going on with the dress at her hips... other than that it's a beautiful dress!


----------



## cl-pig

Amanda Anka (daughter of singer Paul Anka) with Jason Bateman at the UK Premier of "Horrible Bosses" in London

Rihanna in Cork Plato's out and about in NYC


----------



## needloub

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Great dress and we're shoe twins but must she make the "I'm the ultimate bad-*ss" face in EVERY photo? Come on, smile - you're wearing a fantastic pair of shoes!!



With that body, she is a bad a$$


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile:


 
I must say she actually looks kind of normal and chic....wait is her hair blonde on one side and gray on the other???



karwood said:


> Christie Brinkley wearing Beauty:


 
How old is she again? She looks amazing, but I don't believe that she has never had any plastic surgery or botox/fillers.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Ciara.  don't like the daffs with this look. but her hair looks great and her body is bomb.com


 
I think she looks great, but maybe a strappy sandal would of been better. 



AEGIS said:


> Jamie Chung @ PURE nightclub in LV in Black Mini Bout


 
She's not in CL's, but she looks great as well.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Emma Stone wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Giambattista Valli F2011:


 
What is that pink pouch thing????



LavenderIce said:


> Mila Kunis


 
Mila looks so pretty!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Trina in 150mm [nude] glitter Balotas


 

Love the glitter balotas!!! She has really come a long way.



AEGIS said:


> Dress: Cushnie et Ochs Pre-fall 2011 line


 
She looks great again, but I wish she would've added a pop of color instead wearing nude shoes.



cl-pig said:


> Amanda Anka (daughter of singer Paul Anka) with Jason Bateman at the UK Premier of "Horrible Bosses" in London
> 
> She looks sexy!!
> 
> Rihanna in Cork Plato's out and about in NYC


 
Redhead RiRi looks casual and chic.


----------



## Echoes

Lindsay  wearing $1200 CLs arriving at court where she is about to plead poverty and claim she is unable to afford court ordered counseling.


----------



## nillacobain

Echoes said:


> Lindsay wearing $1200 CLs arriving at court where she is about to plead poverty and claim she is unable to afford court ordered counseling.


 

 LOL you made my day!


----------



## jenayb

Echoes said:


> Lindsay wearing $1200 CLs arriving at court where she is about to plead poverty and claim she is unable to afford court ordered counseling.


 
Does the LA Superior Court accept Barneys charge?


----------



## hazeltt

Echoes said:


> Lindsay  wearing $1200 CLs arriving at court where she is about to plead poverty and claim she is unable to afford court ordered counseling.





jenaywins said:


> Does the LA Superior Court accept Barneys charge?


----------



## DTowngirl12

Echoes said:


> Lindsay  wearing $1200 CLs arriving at court where she is about to plead poverty and claim she is unable to afford court ordered counseling.



Sigh... she used to be SO pretty and now she's just like.. a body with no spirit  Those Madam Butterflies are sooo gorgeous though, tried them on and they were so comfortable!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> Does the LA Superior Court accept Barneys charge?



Hey now, be nice... she may have stolen them


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Hey now, be nice... she may have stolen them



Ok ok, touche.


----------



## BellaShoes

:giggles:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Echoes said:


> Lindsay  wearing $1200 CLs arriving at court where she is about to plead poverty and claim she is unable to afford court ordered counseling.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BellaShoes said:


> Hey now, be nice... she may have stolen them


----------



## jenayb

I haven't seen these posted yet...... Custom strass Salsbourg!?  

Dita Von Teese


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I haven't seen these posted yet...... Custom strass Salsbourg!?
> 
> Dita Von Teese



tassels, tassels everywhere


----------



## purseinsanity

Echoes said:


> Lindsay  wearing $1200 CLs arriving at court where she is about to plead poverty and claim she is unable to afford court ordered counseling.





jenaywins said:


> Does the LA Superior Court accept Barneys charge?





BellaShoes said:


> Hey now, be nice... she may have stolen them


----------



## pixiesparkle

jenaywins said:


> I haven't seen these posted yet...... Custom strass Salsbourg!?
> 
> Dita Von Teese


Sparkle sparkle sparkle~~~ I think I'm blind!!


----------



## nillacobain

SMG in her beloved nude VPs w/burgundy tip:




Source: JustJared


----------



## heiress-ox

nillacobain said:


> SMG in her beloved nude VPs w/burgundy tip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



Those Nude VPs were money well spent for her!


----------



## AEGIS

Rihanna in cork piggies ....or are they piggie plato?


----------



## AEGIS

Idk what style this is

Katherine McPhee in Alice & Olivia


----------



## BellaShoes

^Are they the nude patent Maudissima??

seen here on SMG in Nude Satin...?





stock photo:


----------



## rdgldy

Look like mauds to me.  I love SMG's dress!!


----------



## needloub

^They really don't show that much toe cleavage. I thought they were the nude patent Decollete's....


----------



## indypup

I also thought Decollete at first, but the heel looks too thin... Fifi?  Or maybe even Elisa?  The nude looks absolutely gorgeous on her, regardless!


----------



## oxox

My first thought was that they were Fifis.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Kelly Rowland


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> Rihanna in cork piggies ....or are they piggie plato?



Looks Pigalle 120


----------



## nillacobain

BellaShoes said:


> ^Are they the nude patent Maudissima??
> 
> seen here on SMG in Nude Satin...?
> www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/485427/sarah-michelle-gellar-gallery.jpg
> 
> stock photo:
> styleshoesbox.com/images/cl/2011696221973.jpg


 
SMG is wearing the original Maudissim*o* that had a Decollete heel.


----------



## karwood

Rihanna wearing Daddy flats. Maxi dress:  Torn by Ronni Kobo "Sharon" maxi dress.


----------



## karwood

Hilary Duff wearing Big Stack.


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Hilary Duff wearing Big Stack.



I love this shoe but the super thin heel scares me a little.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Jennifer Lopez in Balota


----------



## candyapples88

KK in glitter york Jenny


----------



## karwood

Katie Holmes wearing Haite in Vogue Spain's August 2011 issue. Dress: Stella McCartney 2011W.


----------



## Nolia

candyapples88 said:


> KK in glitter york Jenny



She proportions things well on her body... she makes herself look SOOO tall ... then I notice the car in the background is huge.


----------



## AEGIS

Kim in Saba Daf


----------



## AEGIS

Kim in Karung Boulima


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Kim in Saba Daf




Actually, she is wearing Lady Daf Roccia Python, not the Watersnake Saba Laminato.


----------



## karwood

Lauren  Bosworth wearing Rolando. Blouse and Skirt: Noon by Noor.


----------



## babysweetums

welcome back kar! we missed you in here...thanks for always posting the latest and greatest pics


----------



## babysweetums

kims white dress with those lady daffs is sooo cute, fits her great, i love it!! but its a shame she put her extensions back in i prefer her hair not sooooooo long!


----------



## AEGIS

babysweetums said:


> kims white dress with those lady daffs is sooo cute, fits her great, i love it!! but its a shame she put her extensions back in i prefer her hair not sooooooo long!




those were likely extensions too. just shorter extensions


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Lauren  Bosworth wearing Rolando. Blouse and Skirt: Noon by Noor.



This is the same pair worn by Lauren Conrad a while back. I now think they share the same bags ...and shoes.


----------



## flowergirly

Echoes said:


> Lindsay  wearing $1200 CLs arriving at court where she is about to plead poverty and claim she is unable to afford court ordered counseling.


Ugh. Just read something about what a despicable person she is -- wish she'd steal other footwear brands.


----------



## LavenderIce

Drew Berrymore


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim, Kourtney, Khloe Kardashian; Robin Antin


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## chloe speaks

jenaywins said:


> I haven't seen these posted yet...... Custom strass Salsbourg!?
> 
> Dita Von Teese


  Dita is amazing...and is there anything this lady is wearing which IS NOT custom  ?


----------



## cts900

I know this is OT but I _love_ your new avi, *kar*.


----------



## Echoes

I'll never understand the rabid obsession with the Kardashi-Lassies.  They're just not appealing.  They have no talent, they do nothing but strut.  Oh well.


Drew -- fine from the knees up, fine from the knees down, but not together.  Green satin heels don't go well with khaki shorts and a striped pull-over top.

Again ...................  Oh well.


----------



## Vodkaine

jenaywins said:


> I haven't seen these posted yet...... Custom strass Salsbourg!?
> 
> Dita Von Teese



Yep !!

Originally she was wearing another style, also custom made.. but since they got broken.. she has some Salsbourg as a replacement !


----------



## nillacobain

Vodkaine said:


> Yep !!
> 
> Originally she was wearing another style, also custom made.. but since they got broken.. she has some Salsbourg as a replacement !


 

I remember her tweeting (sp?) about the broken customs.


----------



## hazeltt

LavenderIce said:


> Kim, Kourtney, Khloe Kardashian; Robin Antin



Is Kim wearing the glitter york Jenny? It looks more like the powder pink ws.


----------



## LavenderIce

hazeltt said:


> Is Kim wearing the glitter york Jenny? It looks more like the powder pink ws.



Looks like the powder pink watersnake Jenny to me too.


----------



## needloub

LavenderIce said:


> Kourtney Kardashian



I am not huge fan of this particular style, but it works for me in this instance!


----------



## drnadsmd

Where is Kourtney's dress from?!


----------



## AEGIS

Katy Perry


----------



## Echoes

^^  Interesting - Fun n' flirty, but why did she screw up her hair?  The cut is fine, but I wish she'd stayed brunette.


----------



## needloub

Echoes said:


> ^^  Interesting - Fun n' flirty, but why did she screw up her hair?  The cut is fine, but I wish she'd stayed brunette.



I wish she would stay brunette as well but I guess she is changing things up a bit...


----------



## AEGIS

needloub said:


> I wish she would stay brunette as well but I guess she is changing things up a bit...





she is actually a natural blond.  that is likely why last month she went red to transition back to her natural hair color.


----------



## 5elle

Echoes said:


> ^^  Interesting - Fun n' flirty, but why did she screw up her hair?  The cut is fine, but I wish she'd stayed brunette.



No, she's going back to blonde (her natural color) and you can't really do that in a fell swoop.


----------



## AEGIS

Ana de la Reguera in Gucci.  I am not sure if these are CL but I THINK i see a little red on her heels.


----------



## 5elle

AEGIS said:


> she is actually a natural blond.  that is likely why last month she went red to transition back to her natural hair color.



Great minds think alike


----------



## Echoes

With those dark eyebrows?  OK.




> I THINK i see a little red on her heels.



I was going to say "What heels?", but then I found about an inch peeking out.    (Although I have no idea who she is)


----------



## 5elle

AEGIS said:


> Ana de la Reguera in Gucci.  I am not sure if these are CL but I THINK i see a little red on her heels.



I saw another picture somewhere and I think they are Jennys (if Jenny comes in black patent?)

ETA just did a search http://www.spitsnieuws.nl/archives/foto-video/2011/07/even-voorstellen-ana-de-la-reguera


----------



## 5elle

Echoes said:


> With those dark eyebrows?  OK.



Makeup my dear


----------



## cts900

5elle said:


> Makeup my dear



You were reading my mind .



Echoes said:


> With those dark eyebrows?  OK.
> 
> I was going to say "What heels?", but then I found about an inch peeking out.    (*Although I have no idea who she is*)



Nor do I, but I would love to have a rear-end that looked like that.


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> You were reading my mind .
> 
> 
> 
> Nor do I, but I would love to have a rear-end that looked like that.




dont i ever! idk who she is but she's at a premiere with her bum out...i figure it was worth a post


----------



## 5elle

^^ Gucci is killing it with those dresses. Rosie H-W was wearing similar to one of the Transformers premieres...tdf


----------



## AEGIS

5elle said:


> ^^ Gucci is killing it with those dresses. Rosie H-W was wearing similar to one of the Transformers premieres...tdf




yes i am not sure who wore it best tbh. rosie looks GREAT in hers.  it might come down to who has a nicer bum tbh


----------



## jancedtif

AEGIS said:


> Ana de la Reguera in Gucci.  I am not sure if these are CL but I THINK i see a little red on her heels.



I'd kill for her eyebrows!


----------



## Echoes

> Anabell Gardoqui "Ana" de la Reguera (born April 8, 1977) is a Mexican[1] actress who has starred in telenovelas, films and the HBO television series Eastbound & Down.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ana_de_la_Reguera


----------



## Vodkaine

Echoes said:


> ^^  Interesting - Fun n' flirty, but why did she screw up her hair?  The cut is fine, but I wish she'd stayed brunette.



Yep...
She's a natural blonde.. just like Dita and Emma Stone. Isn't it weird when you realise they look so good with darker locks ?


----------



## NANI1972

drnadsmd said:


> Where is Kourtney's dress from?!


 I believe it is Herve Leger.


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> she is actually a natural blond.  that is likely why last month she went red to transition back to her natural hair color.



Yeah, I remember seeing her background and rise to fame on _E_. It's funny how we prefer certain stars without their natural hair color (ie. Sofia Vergara, etc.)


----------



## LavenderIce

Mel B.


----------



## pixiesparkle

hazeltt said:


> Is Kim wearing the glitter york Jenny? It looks more like the powder pink ws.


I'm pretty sure they're glitter york Jenny..there's a clearer pics of the shoes in this article http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-night-Reality-star-lets-hair-Sin-City.html
besides, I don't think she'd wear heels made from watersnake to a nightclub..it's too delicate!



Vodkaine said:


> Yep...
> She's a natural blonde.. just like Dita and Emma Stone. Isn't it weird when you realise they look so good with darker locks ?


 I knew about Emma Stone but I would never have guessed that Dita and Katy are naturally blonde at all..


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LavenderIce said:


> Mel B.



WOW!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LavenderIce said:


> Kim, Kourtney, Khloe Kardashian; Robin Antin



Love Kim`s shoes!! Looks like phyton right?


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Mel B.



Loving Mel B's look!


----------



## Vodkaine

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm pretty sure they're glitter york Jenny..there's a clearer pics of the shoes in this article http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-night-Reality-star-lets-hair-Sin-City.html
> besides, I don't think she'd wear heels made from watersnake to a nightclub..it's too delicate!
> 
> 
> I knew about Emma Stone but I would never have guessed that Dita and Katy are naturally blonde at all..



Off topic .. but here's a gallery of Blonde Dita =) http://welovedita.tumblr.com/post/6416688780/living89dreams-young-and-blonde-dita-lol-love


----------



## nillacobain

I don't think these have been posted here?! 

SJP








source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/02...ie-convention/


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nillacobain said:


> I don't think these have been posted here?!
> 
> SJP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/02...ie-convention/



Which pair is she wearing? Looks like a black Boulima?


----------



## BijouBleu

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Which pair is she wearing? Looks like a black Boulima?



Yep


----------



## 318Platinum

Vodkaine said:


> Off topic .. but here's a gallery of Blonde Dita =) http://welovedita.tumblr.com/post/6416688780/living89dreams-young-and-blonde-dita-lol-love



WOW!!! She looks great!! She reminds me of the young Christina Applegate!  I love Miss Dita!! I have NEVER seen her look bad or otherwise.


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Sanaa Lathan @ ComiCon


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Holly Robinson-Pete


----------



## 318Platinum

My *FAVORITE* Singer Amy Winehouse in a pair of Lady Bow Slingbacks! I'm still heartbroken about her passing. A True talent gone WAY too soon.


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> My *FAVORITE* Singer Amy Winehouse in a pair of Lady Bow Slingbacks! I'm still heartbroken about her passing. A True talent gone WAY too soon.



You know, a pair of these *just* popped up on eBay UK. So coincidental.


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> You know, a pair of these *just* popped up on eBay UK. So coincidental.



that is crazy!! When I first saw them, I thought that they were a Madame Butterfly style. I wonder if anyone will buy them on TPF?


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> that is crazy!! When I first saw them, I thought that they were a Madame Butterfly style. I wonder if anyone will buy them on TPF?



I hope so! They are beautiful!!


----------



## 9distelle

Ana de la Reguera


----------



## nillacobain

Old pic of Dita 



(Source: thereisnohopeforme)


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Rolando. Jumpsuit:  Nuj Novakhett.


----------



## karwood

Christie Brinkley wearing Bambou. Dress: Dior.


----------



## moshi_moshi

drnadsmd said:


> Where is Kourtney's dress from?!


 
yes can someone please id kourtney's dress?  TIA!


----------



## Echoes

Christie just blows the rest of them away.  She's in a completely different class.


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> I believe it is Herve Leger.


 
NM wrong K, sorry I get them confused bc basically I try to ignore that they exist.


----------



## needloub

Echoes said:


> Christie just blows the rest of them away.  She's in a completely different class.



She looks amazing! So chic!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^ that's okay.... i just really like that dress...and i have tried every google search combo possible... i just want to know if it's in my price range or completely unattainable, lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> Christie Brinkley wearing Bambou. Dress: Dior.



She looks fantastic!!!


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Christie Brinkley wearing Bambou. Dress: Dior.



Such a pretty shade of blue on Christie!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LavenderIce said:


> Kim, Kourtney, Khloe Kardashian; Robin Antin


 

Kourtney's dress is pretty



AEGIS said:


> Katy Perry


 
Wow, she looks soo different



NANI1972 said:


> NM wrong K, sorry I get them confused bc basically I try to ignore that they exist.


----------



## 9distelle

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## pixiesparkle

9distelle said:


> Lisa Vanderpump


eek..the dye job on these Grenadine WS ADs is probably the worst I've seen!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Rolando. Jumpsuit:  Nuj Novakhett.



lately Kourtney got an style that I love


----------



## nyjaesmith

Estelle in Kasha
Michelle Williams in Pigalle?
Beyonce in Lady Daf


----------



## karwood

drnadsmd said:


> Where is Kourtney's dress from?!





moshi_moshi said:


> yes can someone please id kourtney's dress?  TIA!



I thought the dress  had been ID, otherwise I would had posted sooner. Anyways, Kourtney's dress is from *Nuj Novakhett* . It is from his Spring 2011 collection. This dress is not available to purchase online, but do I know this designers clothing is available for purchase at Kardashian sisters's boutiques. DASH

http://www.nujnovakhett.com/Main_Menu.html


----------



## karwood

Olivia Munn wearing Bianca. Top: Tucker Skirt: ASOS.


----------



## karwood

Denise Richards wearing Bibi. Blouse and Shorts: Alice + Olivia.


----------



## karwood

Denise Richards wearing WS Altadama. Skirt: Alice +Olivia:


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Rolando. Jacket, blouse and shorts: Bec & Bridge. Purse:Hermes:


----------



## karwood

Rihanna appearing in Glamour's magazine September 2011 issue.


CL Chulumo. Dress: Vionnet F2011RTW






CL Pigalle. Jumpsuit: Yves Saint Laurent F2011RTW:






CL Pigalle. Dress: Marc Jacobs F2011RTW:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Olivia Munn wearing Bianca. Top: Tucker Skirt: ASOS.


 
I've just never understood the allure of Olivia Munn.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> I've just never understood the allure of Olivia Munn.



I love her on that TV show "Perfect Couples".


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> I thought the dress  had been ID, otherwise I would had posted sooner. Anyways, Kourtney's dress is from *Nuj Novakhett* . It is from his Spring 2011 collection. This dress is not available to purchase online, but do I know this designers clothing is available for purchase at Kardashian sisters's boutiques. DASH
> 
> http://www.nujnovakhett.com/Main_Menu.html



Here is a funny pic of Kourtney in the same outfit:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I love her on that TV show "Perfect Couples".



Oh I didn't even know she was an actress! All we really watch is Family Guy.


----------



## karwood

Keri Hilson wearing Bibi. Pants: J Brand. Purse: Gucci F2011 Initial Embossed Houndstooth Bag:


----------



## karwood

Denise Richards wearing WS Altadama. Dress: Alice+Olivia.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> Denise Richards wearing WS Altadama. Dress: Alice+Olivia.



Other than the Cocker Spaniel on her head, she looks fantastic 

I love purple & ivory together, I don't know why


----------



## drnadsmd

moshi_moshi said:


> ^ that's okay.... i just really like that dress...and i have tried every google search combo possible... i just want to know if it's in my price range or completely unattainable, lol



hahaha.. i did the same! her dress is so cool!


----------



## drnadsmd

karwood said:


> Here is a funny pic of Kourtney in the same outfit:



hahahaha I love it! 

...im ashamed to admit this, but one of my guilty pleasures is watching the Kardashian shows. And Kourt is my FAVORITE!!!


----------



## karwood

Actress Gillian Jacob wearing Clic Clac. Dress:  Rebecca Minkoff "Clara" dress.


----------



## amazigrace

*kar,* so great to see you! You are
such a wealth of info on clothes and CLs!


----------



## heiress-ox

karwood said:


> Keri Hilson wearing Bibi. Pants: J Brand. Purse: Gucci F2011 Initial Embossed Houndstooth Bag:



I like this for a casual look!


----------



## AEGIS

her legs look great! my friends and i always talk about how she is 90s pretty



karwood said:


> Denise Richards wearing WS Altadama. Dress: Alice+Olivia.


----------



## BellaShoes

karwood said:


> Denise Richards wearing WS Altadama. Dress: Alice+Olivia.



Two words to Charlie.... _duh, winning_! 

Denise looks amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Rolando. Jacket, blouse and shorts: Bec & Bridge. Purse:Hermes:



OMG! She is so teeny... in heels, she barely hits the top of the back tail lights of the Escalade!


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing RB WS Daffodile. Suit: vintage Thierry Mugler:


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing red velvet Daffodile:


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing red velvet Daffodile:



I'm guessing she owns this style in every colour and material.


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing RB WS Daffodile. Suit: vintage Thierry Mugler:



LOVE IT LOVE IT!!! H2T!!!  I want the RB WS Daffodile SOOOO bad!!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing red velvet Daffodile:


 
Daffs are just stunning in red velvet!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing red velvet Daffodile:



The outfit...   The shoes...


----------



## pixiesparkle

I actually really like her outfit w the RB WS Daff ^^


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

^^^helloooo thicky thick! lol her body looks great, dress n shoes kinda blah blah bland but hopefully she's got something else in store for the rest of summer lol


----------



## karwood

Olivia Wilde wearing Paola:


----------



## moshi_moshi

karwood said:


> I thought the dress had been ID, otherwise I would had posted sooner. Anyways, Kourtney's dress is from *Nuj Novakhett* . It is from his Spring 2011 collection. This dress is not available to purchase online, but do I know this designers clothing is available for purchase at Kardashian sisters's boutiques. DASH
> 
> http://www.nujnovakhett.com/Main_Menu.html


 
YAY!!  thanks *Kar*!!  you rule!!


----------



## karwood

moshi_moshi said:


> YAY!!  thanks *Kar*!!  you rule!!



Glad I could help! 

Kim Kardashian wearing Lady Clou. Skirt: Preen. Necklace: Bing Bang by Anna Sheffield:


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Rolando. Maxi dress: Robert Rodriguez.


----------



## karwood

Miranda Kerr wearing  Toutenkaboucle. Dress: Lover from the "Dance for One" Southern Hemisphere AW2011 collection


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt


 
I just LOVE her hair.


----------



## karwood

Anne Hathaway in Harper Bazaar's August 2011 issue:

In both pics, she is wearing Pigalle 45.

Sweater and Skirt: Givenchy by Ricardo Tisci F2011RTW:






Coat: Prada F2011RTW;


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Now that Alexander McQueen has passed away, I think the most innovative designer working today is Riccardo Tisci... I just love his work


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing red velvet Daffodile:



Love all her shoes!! But not her style


----------



## BellaShoes

I love GaGa.... she is fabulous on a whole different level... and before you judge, I am not talking _Brinkley, Turlington, Crawford_ fabulous... a different fabulous, I love her :worthy:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

9distelle said:


> Lisa Vanderpump


 
The dye job on this collection was horrible.



karwood said:


> I thought the dress  had been ID, otherwise I would had posted sooner. Anyways, Kourtney's dress is from *Nuj Novakhett* . It is from his Spring 2011 collection. This dress is not available to purchase online, but do I know this designers clothing is available for purchase at Kardashian sisters's boutiques. DASH
> 
> http://www.nujnovakhett.com/Main_Menu.html


 
Thanks!



karwood said:


> Denise Richards wearing Bibi. Blouse and Shorts: Alice + Olivia.


 
I love those shorts!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Rihanna appearing in Glamour's magazine September 2011 issue.
> 
> 
> CL Chulumo. Dress: Vionnet F2011RTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Pigalle. Jumpsuit: Yves Saint Laurent F2011RTW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Pigalle. Dress: Marc Jacobs F2011RTW:


 
She looks gorgeous in all the photos



karwood said:


> Denise Richards wearing WS Altadama. Dress: Alice+Olivia.


 
That purple is so pretty.



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Other than the Cocker Spaniel on her head, she looks fantastic
> 
> I love purple & ivory together, I don't know why


 
:giggles:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing RB WS Daffodile. Suit: vintage Thierry Mugler:


 
For some odd reason I sctually kind of like this whole ensemble. It's kind of like a contemporary, but weird spin on the suits from the 80s.



karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing red velvet Daffodile:


 
Hope he puts these in future collections.



LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt


 
She looks nice.


----------



## TiinaBina

karwood said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> Kim Kardashian wearing Lady Clou. Skirt: Preen. Necklace: Bing Bang by Anna Sheffield:


do you know who makes that black waist belt? she wears it quite often...


----------



## TiinaBina

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Other than the Cocker Spaniel on her head, she looks fantastic
> 
> I love purple & ivory together, I don't know why


 
cockerspaniel!


----------



## TiinaBina

hazeltt said:


> I'm guessing she owns this style in every colour and material.


i thought the same thing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna


----------



## Nolia

LavenderIce said:


> Rihanna



Those are pretty but too small on her! XD


----------



## karwood

TiinaBina said:


> do you know who makes that black waist belt? she wears it quite often...




Are you referring to the same belt she is wearing in both pics? If yes, it is by Alaia. 

Just in case anyone is wondering, she wearing CL Daffodile and the dress is Rachel Roy from the Resort 2010 collection.


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing custom-made emerald satin Declic. Dress: vintage:


----------



## karwood

Denise Richards wearing strass Fifi. Dress: Alice+Olivia "Rusell" dress.


----------



## BellaShoes

OK... what gives, why is Denise Richards EVERYWHERE right now?


----------



## BellaShoes

I love that Rihanna regularly hangs on it shoe stores!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> OK... what gives, why is Denise Richards EVERYWHERE right now?



She just adopted a new baby/is speaking out about Charlie/is on a huge publicity stunt. 

What else has she got?  

(besides those damn ADs that I need in my lifeeeeeeeeeee :worthy


----------



## BellaShoes

^Ummmm, besides, Heather Locklear's then-current-now-ex husband ush:


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> ^Ummmm, besides, Heather Locklear's then-current-now-ex husband ush:



They are still together!?  Oh heck!


----------



## BellaShoes

Think so.... not much of a BFF, eh?


----------



## BellaShoes

Back to shoes!!!


----------



## AEGIS

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1454046&d=1311859913


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Now that Alexander McQueen has passed away, I think the most innovative designer working today is Riccardo Tisci... I just love his work



interesting how Alexander McQueen got his start at the same designer house (Givenchy!)

McQueen (who had his roots as a true tailor) said that working for Givenchy made him learn how to "soften" and it made him grow as a designer


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> OK... what gives, why is Denise Richards EVERYWHERE right now?



She has a book out.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> interesting how Alexander McQueen got his start at the same designer house (Givenchy!)
> 
> McQueen (who had his roots as a true tailor) said that working for Givenchy made him learn how to "soften" and it made him grow as a designer



I have nothing truly poignant to add. I think being at Givenchy made him reign his more wilder impulses in a little and gave him a glimpse of the commercial side of fashion which he then incorporated into his own line after he left Givenchy...and I think it contributed to his success. Riccardo didn't even want the Givenchy job and I think the history of the house is having the same effect on his more creative side but as he wasn't as edgy to begin with (I can't help but think of the Rape of the Highlands), I think he is a better fit for the fashion house. I think he has infused it with just the right amount of edge and charisma while keeping it classy and sophisticated - and that takes immense talent IMO.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I have nothing truly poignant to add. I think being at Givenchy made him reign his more wilder impulses in a little and gave him a glimpse of the commercial side of fashion which he then incorporated into his own line after he left Givenchy...and I think it contributed to his success. Riccardo didn't even want the Givenchy job and I think the history of the house is having the same effect on his more creative side but as he wasn't as edgy to begin with (I can't help but think of the Rape of the Highlands), I think he is a better fit for the fashion house. I think he has infused it with just the right amount of edge and charisma while keeping it classy and sophisticated - and that takes immense talent IMO.



:worthy:


----------



## AEGIS

Olivia Wilde in i think these are Paola...a name I really love and want to name my child


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Olivia Wilde in i think these are Paola...a name I really love and want to name my child



You should try doing a search. The last two pics of celebs you posted have already been posted here. I doubt anyone here would want see a repeat of all  the Denise Richard's pics  



karwood said:


> Olivia Wilde wearing Paola:





karwood said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> Kim Kardashian wearing Lady Clou. Skirt: Preen. Necklace: Bing Bang by Anna Sheffield:


----------



## karwood

Kristin Cavallari wearing Bibi.


----------



## heiress-ox

Cher Lloyd wearing Maggie


----------



## AEGIS

that's a lot going on.



heiress-ox said:


> Cher Lloyd wearing Maggie


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> that's a lot going on.



I agree... she is always a bit too much, but I do love the Maggies though!


----------



## cl-pig

Kim K in Pigalles cake tasting in LA for her upcoming wedding


----------



## BellaShoes

^GAAAAAAA!!! I am so tired of them.


----------



## heiress-ox

cl-pig said:


> Kim K in Pigalles cake tasting in LA for her upcoming wedding



Even though it's simple I love this outfit, Kim looks great (as usual) and it's something that D&G dress is something I'd definitely wear!


----------



## cl-pig

Faith Ford @ the  Hallmark TCA  forum wearing ?
Not sure what is the name of this one (if they are CL's)


----------



## RedBottomLover

BellaShoes said:


> ^GAAAAAAA!!! I am so tired of them.


ME TOO! When will their 15 minutes EVER be up?


----------



## 9distelle

Ariadne Ioannou


----------



## cts900

^^I do NOT support side boob.


----------



## 9distelle

Denise Richards


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> ^^I do NOT support side boob.



It does, indeed, look unsupported


----------



## inspiredgem

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It does, indeed, look unsupported




Yikes -that dress also looks to have a pretty high slit on the side.


----------



## BellaShoes

At this rate, Denise Richards could actually be a Kardashian.


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It does, indeed, look unsupported


:giggles:


----------



## karwood

cl-pig said:


> Faith Ford @ the  Hallmark TCA  forum wearing ?
> Not sure what is the name of this one (if they are CL's)



Those shoes are not CL, they are Giuseppe Zanotti.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=214941&LSsid=oGj7akNVsTg


----------



## AEGIS

Jennifer Hudson and leopard Maggies


----------



## Nadin22

AEGIS said:


> Jennifer Hudson and leopard Maggies



She looks great!


----------



## cts900

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It does, indeed, look unsupported


----------



## 9distelle

Rihanna @ Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## jancedtif

^Not loving that look, plus her shoes look to be too small.

Edit:  I hate her look and her shoes ARE too small.


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Jennifer Hudson and leopard Maggies



A friend of mine just  wore this very same Lela Rose dress to a surprise birthday party this past Saturday. It is ahhhhh-mazing IRL!


----------



## karwood

Jessica Alba wearing Super Dombasle. Dress: Dolce and Gabbana:


----------



## karwood

Model Jessica Stam wearing Vicky Jane while posing for the cover of _Flare_magazine Sept 2011 issue. Dress: Vionnet F2011RTW.


----------



## indypup

^ I want those!


----------



## TiinaBina

karwood said:


> Are you referring to the same belt she is wearing in both pics? If yes, it is by Alaia.
> 
> Just in case anyone is wondering, she wearing CL Daffodile and the dress is Rachel Roy from the Resort 2010 collection.


yes maam...thank you!!!


----------



## karwood

Hairstylist and TV star of Bravo's _Tabitha's Salon Takeover_, Tabitha Coffey, wearing Stardust.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

^^^^those shoes are just wow


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Model Jessica Stam wearing Vicky Jane while posing for the cover of _Flare_magazine Sept 2011 issue. Dress: Vionnet F2011RTW.



I just loved this shoot! She looks gorgeous on the cover.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

verystylishgirl said:


> ^^^^those shoes are just wow



+1


----------



## sophinette007

She is really gorgeous!!!!! I wish I had been such a nice looking pregnant woman (but definitely wasn't the case lol plus prenatal clothes are really ugly here)



karwood said:


> Jessica Alba wearing Super Dombasle. Dress: Dolce and Gabbana:


----------



## sophinette007

karwood said:


> Hairstylist and TV star of Bravo's _Tabitha's Salon Takeover_, Tabitha Coffey, wearing Stardust.
> 
> Not a fan of this printed python tregging with the shoes but I definitely love the Stardust


----------



## archygirl

jancedtif said:


> ^Not loving that look, plus her shoes look to be too small.
> 
> Edit:  I hate her look and her shoes ARE too small.


 
Yes, shoes are too small, but I think she was trying them on. Outfit was what she wore to store, sadly!


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Dress: Zac Posen PF2011:


----------



## AEGIS

JLo in lady peeps and Temperley London Dress


----------



## BellaShoes

Jessica Alba looks amazing!


----------



## mmmoussighi

AEGIS said:


> JLo in lady peeps and Temperley London Dress


 
I LOVE this dress.  Does anyone know if/where I can get one?


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> JLo in lady peeps and Temperley London Dress



I remember this pic! Just perfection!


----------



## Jönathan

Sarah Michelle Gellar filming an episode of "Ringer"


----------



## needloub

^Love the look of those boots!!


----------



## Jönathan

needloub said:


> ^Love the look of those boots!!



I agree, do you know the name of that style?


----------



## needloub

Jönathan;19575061 said:
			
		

> I agree, do you know the name of that style?



I have no idea


----------



## chacci1

Jönathan;19575061 said:
			
		

> I agree, do you know the name of that style?



Believe it's th Bibi boot


----------



## ChrisyAM15

^^ you are correct Chacci those are the Bibi Botta
http://www.barneys.com/Bibi-Botta/501277850,default,pd.html


----------



## needloub

Thanks ladies! I love those boots!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous boot... but the look on that girls face!


----------



## skislope15

karwood said:


> A friend of mine just  wore this very same Lela Rose dress to a surprise birthday party this past Saturday. It is ahhhhh-mazing IRL!



Love the dress, not so much a fan of the $2495 price tag


----------



## Echoes

heiress-ox said:


> Cher Lloyd wearing Maggie




What happened to the side of her head?  Surgery or something?




BellaShoes said:


> ^GAAAAAAA!!! I am so tired of them.





RedBottomLover said:


> ME TOO! When will their 15 minutes EVER be up?



Not as long as people keep posting pictures of them.  If people would stop obsessing over them they'd go away.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> Jennifer Hudson and leopard Maggies



Love those Maggies


----------



## LavenderIce

Terri Seymour


----------



## LavenderIce

Miranda Kerr


----------



## LavenderIce

Gwenyth Paltrow


----------



## LavenderIce

Mila Kunis


----------



## LavenderIce

Andie MacDowell


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Echoes said:


> *Not as long as people keep posting pictures of them*.  If people would stop obsessing over them they'd go away.



...yes, I think it's the posters here who single-handedly keep them going


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...yes, I think it's the posters here who single-handedly keep them going


----------



## aoqtpi

LavenderIce said:


> Mila Kunis



Can't quite tell what these are - Maggies? My first thought was Pigalles but I'm pretty sure that's wrong

Either way, I love this woman and she looks fabulous! I loved her Russian interview this morning!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Can't quite tell what these are - Maggies? My first thought was Pigalles but I'm pretty sure that's wrong
> 
> Either way, I love this woman and she looks fabulous! I loved her Russian interview this morning!


 
Neither - it's the Metalip.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=j6fssOJ


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Neither - it's the Metalip.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=j6fssOJ



Ooohh, thanks *J'enay*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Can't quite tell what these are - Maggies? My first thought was Pigalles but I'm pretty sure that's wrong
> 
> Either way, I love this woman and she looks fabulous! I loved her Russian interview this morning!



I had to google that out of curiosity  

Yes, she may be Ukrainian but it's almost the same thing - we get the attitude along with the vodka in breastmilk


----------



## LavenderIce

Camille Grammer


----------



## CelticLuv

LavenderIce said:


> Camille Grammer



the Almeria's are my favorite pair of wedges, so comfortable!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

LavenderIce said:


> Miranda Kerr


I love Miranda Kerr  she's absolutely gorgeous!!!


LavenderIce said:


> Mila Kunis


lol @ Mila Kunis' Russian interview..I didn't even know she speaks Russian! back to the Metalipps  I haven't seen this colourway available in stores yet..has anyone seen them?


----------



## expensive shoes

pixiesparkle said:


> I love Miranda Kerr  she's absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> lol @ Mila Kunis' Russian interview..I didn't even know she speaks Russian! back to the Metalipps  I haven't seen this colourway available in stores yet..has anyone seen them?



No, I was calling around and everyone was acting like I made this colorway up  I will keep looking and post what I find out


----------



## chacci1

expensive shoes said:


> No, I was calling around and everyone was acting like I made this colorway up  I will keep looking and post what I find out



Yep.  You're right!  This color does exist. I believe the boutiques are getting this color. Ive looked at so many lookbooks.  However, I definitely think NAP is getting this colorway and possibly Horatio.  HTH!


----------



## expensive shoes

chacci1 said:


> Yep.  You're right!  This color does exist. I believe the boutiques are getting this color. Ive looked at so many lookbooks.  However, I definitely think NAP is getting this colorway and possibly Horatio.  HTH!



I think your right because I have seen it on the preview page on NAP, when you click on cl, your correct about horatio I think because some other boutiques, Miami,LA,Vegas, don't know of this colorway when I called, I am excited about this though! They are beautiful


----------



## chacci1

expensive shoes said:


> I think your right because I have seen it on the preview page on NAP, when you click on cl, your correct about horatio I think because some other boutiques, Miami,LA,Vegas, don't know of this colorway when I called, I am excited about this though! They are beautiful



I love this shoe too, but only in this colorway and maybe the leopard.  I am totally on board with you!!!  I can't wait until this comes out!!


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...yes, I think it's the posters here who single-handedly keep them going




im so influential...without me their empire crumbles!! crumbles!!  i ruin nations with my keystrokes lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> im so influential...without me their empire crumbles!! crumbles!!  i ruin nations with my keystrokes lol



 may you wield your power with benevolence


----------



## AEGIS

I will wield my power with more pics

Kimora in Piggies.  the color of her birkin is lovely.


----------



## AEGIS

are those cl's on the twin on the left?  i cannot tell and i surely cannot tell tia and tamara mowry apart lol


----------



## BellaShoes

^They both look like Brian Atwood... Maniac and Donna


----------



## BellaShoes

pixiesparkle said:


> I love Miranda Kerr  she's absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> lol @ Mila Kunis' Russian interview..I didn't even know she speaks Russian! back to the Metalipps  I haven't seen this colourway available in stores yet..has anyone seen them?



She is actually Ukranian, born in the Ukraine as well.... and not to mention gorgeous!

I adore her, such a girl crush


----------



## LavenderIce

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> are those cl's on the twin on the left?  i cannot tell and i surely cannot tell tia and tamara mowry apart lol



A quick way to tell them apart is that Tamara, on the left, has the mole on her left cheek


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> are those cl's on the twin on the left?  i cannot tell and i surely cannot tell tia and tamara mowry apart lol





BellaShoes said:


> ^They both look like Brian Atwood... Maniac and Donna



Lol, I was just coming here to say they look like the nude patent Maniac and grey suede Donna. 



LavenderIce said:


> Ashley Tisdale



*Paging Karwood! Paging Karwood!*



Who is Ashley's dress by!?


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian



The Very Mix is the Very Last thing I would have paired with that dress.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^I see what you did there - clever!!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian



damn this woman and her Very Mix... time for me to steal them from her! :greengrin:


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> damn this woman and her Very Mix... time for me to steal them from her! :greengrin:



 *C*, unless your feet have mysteriously grown a size and a half... i don't think those Very Mixes will fit you!

(yes i am aware that the fact that i know what size Kim K. wears is very sad.)


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> damn this woman and her Very Mix... time for me to steal them from her! :greengrin:



It's funny you post a photo of the Very Mix, because I was just thinking that maybe I should get me a pair just like this. Not sure if it's sold out or not, but I am sure I could get them special order???


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

318Platinum said:


> It's funny you post a photo of the Very Mix, because I was just thinking that maybe I should get me a pair just like this. Not sure if it's sold out or not, but I am sure I could get them special order???



Trust me, we wouldn't all be drooling over HER shoes if we could buy them


----------



## 318Platinum

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Trust me, we wouldn't all be drooling over HER shoes if we could buy them



LOL, well that tells me what I needed to hear. I saw the other day that ecomm has a pair of the Very Mix Vulcan, I believe? I think it was a 40, but whatever the size, It wasn't mine!!! lol


----------



## chacci1

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian



Ugggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!   That's all I have to say. I can't take seeing the very mix anymore!  What was I thinking when i passed on these?????  Ok deep breath now.....


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> LOL, well that tells me what I needed to hear. I saw the other day that ecomm has a pair of the Very Mix Vulcan, I believe? I think it was a 40, but whatever the size, It wasn't mine!!! lol



No. No volcano very mix yet!!  They are coming. You saw volcano strass Fifi. Very different than the very mix!


----------



## hannahc123

jenaywins said:


> Who is Ashley's dress by!?


 
Its by All Saints and is currently on sale!


----------



## icecreamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ...yes, I think it's the posters here who single-handedly keep them going


 Yes, we are cool and powerful like that  LOL


----------



## jenayb

hannahc123 said:


> Its by All Saints and is currently on sale!



Thanks hon! Link?


----------



## Miss_Q

jenaywins said:


> Thanks hon! Link?


 
http://www.us.allsaints.com/women/dresses/aztec-mini-dress/dust|coral/wdk043-2478


----------



## karwood

Rachel Bilson wearing leopard Miss Clichy. Blouse and Pants: Erdem RST2012.

Just in case someone needs to know, Kristin Bell is wearing Versus F2011 and Casadei pumps.


----------



## karwood

Jamie King wearin Lucifer Bow. Dress: Valentino F2011:


----------



## karwood

AnnaLynn McCord wearing Kasha.


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Rachel Bilson wearing leopard Miss Clichy. Blouse and Pants: Erdem RST2012.
> 
> Just in case someone needs to know, Kristin Bell is wearing Versus F2011 and Casadei pumps.



Leopard Miss Clichy


----------



## karwood

Eva Longoria wearing Miss Clichy:


----------



## jenayb

Miss_Q said:


> http://www.us.allsaints.com/women/dresses/aztec-mini-dress/dust|coral/wdk043-2478


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

LavenderIce said:


> Ashley Tisdale


 
is this a prorata slingback? *Kar?* tia!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> is this a prorata slingback? *Kar?* tia!


 
Not Karwood, but those are the Horatio.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Not Karwood, but those are the Horatio.


 
lol thank you! Kar's like the "google" of tpf but I need all the help I can get!


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> No. No volcano very mix yet!!  They are coming. You saw volcano strass Fifi. Very different than the very mix!



Yes, it was Very Mix. I just checked the site and now, they don't have the  Vulcan anymore, they have Red with Gold studs. See, here's the link.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/very-mix-strass-18838.html


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> Yes, it was Very Mix. I just checked the site and now, they don't have the Vulcan anymore, they have Red with Gold studs. See, here's the link.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/very-mix-strass-18838.html


 
Yeah well, that's all fine and good but how about.................

  

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/daffodile-strass.html

Lol!


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> Yes, it was Very Mix. I just checked the site and now, they don't have the  Vulcan anymore, they have Red with Gold studs. See, here's the link.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/very-mix-strass-18838.html



Yes!!!!  I was wrong!!!  I can't believe they are in so early!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

karwood said:


> Rachel Bilson wearing leopard Miss Clichy. Blouse and Pants: Erdem RST2012.
> 
> Just in case someone needs to know, Kristin Bell is wearing Versus F2011 and Casadei pumps.



Ha! I have both of those pairs - except my Casadei is black lace not satin. Now if only I earned the same paychecks


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:


> Yeah well, that's all fine and good but how about.................
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/daffodile-strass.html
> 
> Lol!



LOL, I saw that as well, and I'm really pissed because I don't see my size at all!! maybe I need to call up JJR and see if they have any over there, but the Custom fees would be RIDONKULOUS!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:


> Yes!!!!  I was wrong!!!  I can't believe they are in so early!!!



They're RED HOTT, but I would like another color, something not Red perhaps? It's really beautiful, though.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> AnnaLynn McCord wearing Kasha.



Is she starring in _Step Up 4_?


----------



## AEGIS

these shoes call to me



karwood said:


> Jamie King wearin Lucifer Bow. Dress: Valentino F2011:


----------



## chacci1

318Platinum said:


> They're RED HOTT, but I would like another color, something not Red perhaps? It's really beautiful, though.



Yes..me too!!  I do like the Red, but I don't think I LOVE the Red!  How about the Volcano strass???  Would you like those??  They are too die for!!!


----------



## fbj3936

Julie Chen on Big Brother was wearing blue Mago tonight, sorry can't find pic.


----------



## carlinha

does anyone know who makes this dress worn by Miranda Kerr, posted several pages back?   in advance!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> does anyone know who makes this dress worn by Miranda Kerr, posted several pages back?   in advance!



I wanted to know the same thing!!! I want it and I want it NOW!!!!  You have great taste, Lady!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

carlinha said:


> does anyone know who makes this dress worn by Miranda Kerr, posted several pages back?  in advance!


 
Love this dress aswell: It's by Camilla:
http://www.camilla.com.au/collections/labyrinth/abyss/


----------



## 9distelle

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## karwood

Ciara wearing Daffodile. Dress: Christopher Kane F2011:


----------



## karwood

Emma Stone wearing Bambou.


----------



## GCGDanielle

karwood said:


> Emma Stone wearing Bambou.



She is so beautiful 
  Dress ID por favor?


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> Emma Stone wearing Bambou.



The dress is by  L'Agence from their F2011 collection. In their lookbook, they only show this dress in the pattern fabric.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Ciara wearing Daffodile. Dress: Christopher Kane F2011:



We get it Ciara...you're body is sick!  I'm digging the shoes, but just not the dress...


----------



## Echoes

needloub said:


> We get it Ciara...you're body is sick!




Are you implying she has some kind of medical problem?


----------



## ChrisyAM15

needloub said:


> We get it Ciara...you're body is sick! I'm digging the shoes, but just not the dress...


 


Echoes said:


> Are you implying she has some kind of medical problem?


 
No she means her body is Hot!!!

Wow!! Ciara is amazing!! I have a girl crush on her!!!
Love the Daffodiles on her!!


----------



## needloub

ChrisyAM15 said:


> No she means her body is Hot!!!
> 
> Wow!! Ciara is amazing!! I have a girl crush on her!!!
> Love the Daffodiles on her!!




She really motivates me to work out! I made that comment right after exercising, so I was a bit jelly (ie. jealous)


----------



## karwood

Nicole Scherzinger wearing Bianca. Dress: Dolce & Gabbana F2011RTW:


----------



## karwood

Angela Simmons wearing Daffodile. She is best known as the daughter of hip-hop legend Rev Run and co-owner of  Pastry Footwear with her sister Vanessa Simmons.  Dress: A sample from her forthcoming new fashion line _Angela Renee _.


----------



## Star1231

Nicole is a gorgeous woman, love the entire ensemble.


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> Angela Simmons wearing Daffodile. She is best known as the daughter of hip-hop legend Rev Run and co-owner of  Pastry Footwear with her sister Vanessa Simmons.  Dress: A sample from her forthcoming new fashion line _Angela Renee _.






hahaha.  i thought about posting this pic and then didn't want to deal with the explanatory paragraph. lol...

idk how i feel about this fashion line.  nothing seems unique.  we have seen the dress she is wearing.


----------



## AEGIS

the cast of Basketball Wives LA in their promo pic







1. Is this a black Balota?

2.  Cousinette ?

4. a Zebra Daff


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> the cast of Basketball Wives LA in their promo pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is this a black Balota?
> 
> 2.  Cousinette ?
> 
> 4. a Zebra Daff


 
Definitely will be alot of CLs on this show! 

Off topic, but can anyone ID the shoes on the girl second in from the right (the sparkly ones/with gold platform) I always see them faked and around, but never knew the actual designer lol


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> Definitely will be alot of CLs on this show!
> 
> Off topic, but can anyone ID the shoes on the girl second in from the right (the sparkly ones/with gold platform) I always see them faked and around, but never knew the actual designer lol




the originals are gianmarco lorenzi and are 3k or so


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> the originals are gianmarco lorenzi and are 3k or so



Thank you  but a little out of my price range haha!


----------



## 9distelle

Kelly Brook


----------



## cts900

fbj3936 said:


> Julie Chen on Big Brother was wearing blue Mago tonight, sorry can't find pic.



I am so grateful that you weren't able to...that look was not my favorite.


----------



## AEGIS

Riri


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> the cast of Basketball Wives LA in their promo pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is this a black Balota?
> 
> 2.  Cousinette ?
> 
> 4. a Zebra Daff



I'm sorry but... That is an incredibly unattractive group of women.


----------



## surlygirl

cts900 said:


> I am so grateful that you weren't able to...that look was not my favorite.



It was awful, wasn't it?! I usually don't comment on the misses, but good grief, Julie Chen!


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry but... That is an incredibly unattractive group of women.



I hate to say, I concur haha!


----------



## heiress-ox

As I was scrolling through perez I found these from an awards show currently taking place:

Blake Lively in Gucci Dress and Desert Python Pigalle 120











Fergie in Pigalle (it looks like Black on Black Spikes, I think)






Demi Lovato in BCBG dress and Suede Jenny Pump (I think if not then Greiss)


----------



## BellaShoes

Is it just me or do Fergie and Blake's toes look very unhappy....


----------



## heiress-ox

And because a post wouldn't be complete without some Kim Kardashian (I mean we rarely see her nowadays) here she is in a Givenchy dress paired with Black Patent Pigalles


----------



## hazeltt

heiress-ox said:


> As I was scrolling through perez I found these from an awards show currently taking place:
> 
> Blake Lively in Gucci Dress and Desert Python Pigalle 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fergie in Pigalle (it looks like Black on Black Spikes, I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demi Lovato in BCBG dress and Suede Jenny Pump (I think if not then Greiss)



The suede looks kinda dirty on the chartreuse Jennys.


----------



## pixiesparkle

heiress-ox said:


> And because a post wouldn't be complete without some Kim Kardashian (I mean we rarely see her nowadays) here she is in a Givenchy dress paired with Black Patent Pigalles


I actually quite like this outfit and my my my aint she photogenic!!! she looks so perfect it's almost like the photo has been photoshopped


----------



## hazeltt

BellaShoes said:


> Is it just me or do Fergie and Blake's toes look very unhappy....



I don't think anyone's toes would be happy in 120 Pigalles.


----------



## heiress-ox

hazeltt said:


> I don't think anyone's toes would be happy in 120 Pigalles.



My thought's exactly, except *Stilly's* seem to be


----------



## AEGIS

Kardashians/Jenners


----------



## AEGIS

are these ronda dinas?


----------



## AEGIS

Kendall Jenner...she is so pretty


----------



## purseinsanity

AEGIS said:


> Kendall Jenner...she is so pretty



She is, but she's eerily looking too much like post-surgical Kris!


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> are these ronda dinas?




Not CL . Her shoes are Alexander McQueen.

Just in case someone does ask, dress is Lanvin RST2012


----------



## DC-Cutie

jenaywins said:


> Lol, I was just coming here to say they look like the nude patent Maniac and grey suede Donna.
> 
> 
> 
> *Paging Karwood! Paging Karwood!*
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ashley's dress by!?


 
not sure if your question has been answered, but it's All Saints.  i pruchased  it this weekend!


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry but... That is an incredibly unattractive group of women.



ITA. It's a no wonder why I have never heard or seen these "ladies" before.


----------



## amazigrace

karwood said:


> Ciara wearing Daffodile. Dress: Christopher Kane F2011:



 I'm dying laughing imagining myself in this dress with my belly button showing. I mean, come on. Who wears clothes like this???


----------



## jenayb

DC-Cutie said:


> not sure if your question has been answered, but it's All Saints. i pruchased it this weekend!


 
Thanks! I'd love to see mod pics!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> ITA. It's a no wonder why I have never heard or seen these "ladies" before.


 
Yep. "Ladies."


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> Kardashians/Jenners



I find it amusing that the younger the Kardashian/Jenner girl, the taller!


----------



## hayesld

And Kourtney from Teen Choice in what looks like Python Rolandos


----------



## beagly911

So how many CL's does Ann Curry have???  I liked her Maggo's this morning, the dress not so much...she looked like a nun.


----------



## karwood

Actress Sarah Hyland, ABC's _Modern Family_, wearing Lady Peep. Dress: D&G:


----------



## karwood

Actress Elizabeth Banks wearing Lady Peep. Dress: J Mendel RST2012.


----------



## needloub

^Love this pop of color with the nude LP's! They match her skin tone so well!


----------



## eldebrang

karwood said:


> Nicole Scherzinger wearing Bianca. Dress: Dolce & Gabbana F2011RTW:


She is sooooo hot


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


>



Just a heads up *Jenay*, that sequined dress from allsaints is all kind of heavy! It's like rocks were sewn on it...


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Just a heads up *Jenay*, that sequined dress from allsaints is all kind of heavy! It's like rocks were sewn on it...



OMG really!?


----------



## karwood

Katie Holmes wearing Super Wallis. Sweater: Anthropologie: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...S-SWEATERS-PULLOVERS&templateType=subCategory


----------



## karwood

Anne Hathaway wearing nude glitter Pigalle Plato. Dress: Alexander McQueen RST2012


----------



## YaYa3

*karwood,* i just LOVE you!  what a wealth of knowledge you are ... and a very nice person as well!


----------



## mishybelle

I found this pic from Elise's blog and couldn't resist posting it here (not sure if it was posted earlier). Denise Richards is so, um, tan here. Maybe she's using that bodybuilder tan stuff.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^wow, she looks SOOOO much better pale


----------



## jeshika

mishybelle said:


> I found this pic from Elise's blog and couldn't resist posting it here (not sure if it was posted earlier). Denise Richards is so, um, tan here. Maybe she's using that bodybuilder tan stuff.



she's so shiny!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> she's so shiny!


----------



## cts900

mishybelle said:


> I found this pic from Elise's blog and couldn't resist posting it here (not sure if it was posted earlier). Denise Richards is so, um, tan here. Maybe she's using that bodybuilder tan stuff.





jeshika said:


> she's so shiny!





BellaShoes said:


>



  Does he look in the mirror and think she looks good that shade?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Actress Elizabeth Banks wearing Lady Peep. Dress: J Mendel RST2012.


 
gorgeous



karwood said:


> Actress Sarah Hyland, ABC's _Modern Family_, wearing Lady Peep. Dress: D&G:


 
Wow, time has really passed. I remember when she was on Lipstick Jungle.


----------



## LavenderIce

Adriana Lima


----------



## l.a_girl19

mishybelle said:


> I found this pic from Elise's blog and couldn't resist posting it here (not sure if it was posted earlier). Denise Richards is so, um, tan here. Maybe she's using that bodybuilder tan stuff.



its like she went from pale to super dark. Maybe she could have done it gradually? lol


----------



## karwood

YaYa3 said:


> *karwood,* i just LOVE you!  what a wealth of knowledge you are ... and a very nice person as well!



Awww, thank you! I love you too, my sweet YaYa!


----------



## heiress-ox

LavenderIce said:


> Adriana Lima



Adriana Lima is so gorgeous, I love this look!


----------



## l.a_girl19

mishybelle said:


> I found this pic from Elise's blog and couldn't resist posting it here (not sure if it was posted earlier). Denise Richards is so, um, tan here. Maybe she's using that bodybuilder tan stuff.



what a coincidence. Denise Richards is in Montreal right now and I was at the spa today and the owner of the spa was telling me that Denise Richards called them for an appointment to do a spray tan at the hotel she is staying at lol The woman she sent over was so excited to go do it! It was super cute because she was all nervous


----------



## karwood

Rose McGowan wearing Differa. Dress: Alberta Ferretti . Necklace: Adeler:


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

karwood said:


> Rose McGowan wearing Differa. Dress: Alberta Ferretti . Necklace: Adeler:


 

she actually looks nice with a little color, the orange is giving her a warm little glow. not sure how i'm feeling about the shoe choice...too bulky?


----------



## aoqtpi

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> she actually looks nice with a little color, the orange is giving her a warm little glow. not sure how i'm feeling about the shoe choice...too bulky?



Agreed.

Also, I miss her old face. She was so pretty! Now she looks kind of ... odd...


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing 8 Mignon. Dress: AZZEDINE ALAÏA (?):


 
Wanted to add some additional photos... LOVE this shoe!


----------



## AEGIS

Lauren Conrad in ALice & Olivia


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to add some additional photos... LOVE this shoe!



These ARE gorgeous!!!!  i don't need them... i don't need them... i don't need them...


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> These ARE gorgeous!!!!  i don't need them... i don't need them... i don't need them...


----------



## AEGIS

Kim in black/black spike piggie spikes


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to add some additional photos... LOVE this shoe!



These are so beautiful! When are they hitting the stores?


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> These are so beautiful! When are they hitting the stores?



This particular colourway/heel height will be exclusive to SCP and the eComm; however, per Amy, only ONE of each size will go to each, so there will be two sizes nationwide. This is what I was told today so someone please correct me if I was misinformed.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> This particular colourway/heel height will be exclusive to SCP and the eComm; however, per Amy, only ONE of each size will go to each, so there will be two sizes nationwide. This is what I was told today so someone please correct me if I was misinformed.



Thank you! I will keep my eyes peeled on eComm! I'll be counting on you for lovely mod pics though!


----------



## LVoepink

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to add some additional photos... LOVE this shoe!


 
amazing shoes!!


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## AEGIS

beyansay in lady peep


----------



## archygirl

AEGIS said:


> beyansay in lady peep


 
I thought her name was Beyonce? She looks fab!


----------



## buzzytoes

karwood said:


> Rose McGowan wearing Differa. Dress: Alberta Ferretti . Necklace: Adeler:


 
WTF did she do to her face?? She doesn't even look like herself any more?? Love that dress but I think the tie in the front hits her kind of weird.


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> This particular colourway/heel height will be exclusive to SCP and the eComm; however, per Amy, only ONE of each size will go to each, so there will be two sizes nationwide. This is what I was told today so someone please correct me if I was misinformed.



You are absolutely correct!!  There will only be 2 shoes avail in each size in the entire U.S.  (in this color at least). Vegas forum shops will be receiving black and red. And ecomm may be getting amethyst (to be confirmed)


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> You are absolutely correct!! There will only be 2 shoes avail in each size in the entire U.S. (in this color at least). Vegas forum shops will be receiving black and red. And ecomm may be getting amethyst (to be confirmed)


 
Amy is processing my order & shipping today! I feel pretty blessed to have snagged one of my size! 

I can't wait to see yours babe!


----------



## poppyseed

LavenderIce said:


> Ashley Tisdale


 
Is this All Saints dress...?


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Amy is processing my order & shipping today! I feel pretty blessed to have snagged one of my size!
> 
> I can't wait to see yours babe!



Yeah!!!!  She called me and cofirmed that the 37 was mine!!!!  I too feel so lucky!!  I still can't believe I pre ordered the wrong size and I can't believe the woman who pre ordered the 37 didn't want them!!  My lucky day!  You'll see yours before me though. I'm out of town all next week so won't actually see them till I get back!  So glad that you got yours!!


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


>



Love this look and LOVE those shoes!


----------



## jenayb

chacci1 said:


> Yeah!!!! She called me and cofirmed that the 37 was mine!!!! I too feel so lucky!! I still can't believe I pre ordered the wrong size and I can't believe the woman who pre ordered the 37 didn't want them!! My lucky day! You'll see yours before me though. I'm out of town all next week so won't actually see them till I get back! So glad that you got yours!!


 
Oh whew! I was wondering if you were going to be able to snag a different size! Honestly, the other 37 may have been passed up on because she did not realize that this is going to be a tough shoe to find...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

poppyseed said:


> Is this All Saints dress...?


 
Yes.


----------



## AEGIS

archygirl said:


> I thought her name was Beyonce? She looks fab!




lol it is. i just wanted to be a jerk


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> beyansay in lady peep


 
Bey is super hit or miss for me but daaaaaaaaaaang Gina - she looks GOOD here!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Oh whew! I was wondering if you were going to be able to snag a different size! Honestly, the other 37 may have been passed up on because she did not realize that this is going to be a tough shoe to find...



Exactly!  I was thinking that too....she may not know what she walked away from!  I'm just glad that she did.   He he.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Amy is processing my order & shipping today! I feel pretty blessed to have snagged one of my size!
> 
> I can't wait to see yours babe!


 
LOVE these so much, but good think you got our size, so I'm not tempted! can't wait to see  them *jenay!!!!*


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> LOVE these so much, but good think you got our size, so I'm not tempted! can't wait to see  them *jenay!!!!*



Thank you honey!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Thank you honey!


 
I suppose I could go up 1/2 a size


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I suppose I could go up 1/2 a size



Hehe.


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Dress: Versace F2011:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Dress: Versace F2011:


 
This is literally the most tame I have ever seen her look!


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ It's nice to see Lady Gaga looking so...normal, I wonder what happened?!


----------



## karwood

Hilary Duff wearing Big Lips. Dress: Yigal Azrouël. Bracelet: Kendra Scott


----------



## NANI1972

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Dress: Versace F2011:


 OhMyGah! Seriously this is the best I have ever seen her look! It's great to see her NOT putting so much effort into looking bad.


----------



## beagly911

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Dress: Versace F2011:


Does she not look to be "walking" out of the left shoe???  Kind of surprised she didn't take another fall!!


----------



## beagly911

karwood said:


> Hilary Duff wearing Big Lips. Dress: Yigal Azrouël. Bracelet: Kendra Scott


 
Even still "young"...she has not aged well at this point IMHO!! too many lumps, bumped not only on the body but especially the legs and ankles...and I'm no runway model...but not her best


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Does she not look to be "walking" out of the left shoe??? Kind of surprised she didn't take another fall!!


 
But truly one of her more "controlled" "normal" outfits.  I do think she looks hawt!...instead of the usual mess she is!!


----------



## AEGIS

are this dorcet?


----------



## poptarts

While I think Hilary has a beautiful figure; those super thin heels she seems to prefer doesn't really flatter her legs.


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> are this dorcet?



Why yes they are, they're the Big Dorcet 120, I actually really like them after seeing them IRL. I've always admired the CLs with this type of heel, but I am scared I would snap them :shame:


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> Why yes they are, they're the Big Dorcet 120, I actually really like them after seeing them IRL. I've always admired the CLs with this type of heel, but I am scared I would snap them :shame:




what the hell was that grammar in my last sentence? yikes!  


but yes that type of heel is so sexy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I finally FOUND ONE!!! (cue touchdown dance)

Paula Abdul wearing the Watersnake Saba Laminato Daffodil -- such gorgeous shoes


----------



## AEGIS

TV Personality Toya Carter in nude lady daffs.  I really like her outfit







Hip-hop rapper Diamond also in the same shoe.  i think this is a cute look too


----------



## AEGIS

nm


----------



## oxox

Rihanna lost the side show Bob hair!!!


----------



## daniigo

beagly911 said:


> Even still "young"...she has not aged well at this point IMHO!! too many lumps, bumped not only on the body but especially the legs and ankles...and I'm no runway model...but not her best



The fact is she is a very nice, and very very average girl. Just because anyone has the money to be stoked in Leger and Louboutins doesn't mean they can pull it off or come anywhere near the designers vision. She looks like a cute enough average girl in very expensive clothes.

This can best be exemplified by the Kardashians. Many of the threads and posts saying they are "Gorgeous" are viral seeds from E channel online professional spam PR. ...which absolutely exists....And the problem is it works to the demo they are trying to reach.

I've never seen the level of theater of the absurd spin and non-reality that exists in 2011, and I've been in the major leagues of the entertainment industry for 25 years. If you look at an apple, its an apple. It's not an orange.


----------



## daniigo

karwood said:


> Actress Elizabeth Banks wearing Lady Peep. Dress: J Mendel RST2012.



Now THAT is gorgeous!...........and brains to boot...a graduate of Penn.


----------



## AEGIS

R&B singer and former Destiney's Child member, LaToya Luckette in Lady Peep b/b spike







lady behind her has CLs too


----------



## hazeltt

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



Does she have any makeup on? She looks much older than she is here and she's only 22.


----------



## jancedtif

AEGIS said:


> R&B singer and former Destiney's Child member, LaToya Luckette in Lady Peep b/b spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady behind her has CLs too



Love this dress!  Can anyone id?  TIA!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> R&B singer and former Destiney's Child member, LaToya Luckette in Lady Peep b/b spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady behind her has CLs too


 
Pretty



AEGIS said:


> TV Personality Toya Carter in nude lady daffs.  I really like her outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hip-hop rapper Diamond also in the same shoe.  i think this is a cute look too


 
I am not liking Trina's outfit...too much going on.



karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Dress: Versace F2011:


 
The dress and shoes are great, but her hair.....


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> beyansay in lady peep


 
I love that dress. Does anybody know who it is by?



LavenderIce said:


> Adriana Lima


 
She is sooo gorgeous! Are those trash?



karwood said:


> Rose McGowan wearing Differa. Dress: Alberta Ferretti . Necklace: Adeler:


 
WTF happened to her face? Doesn't even look like the same person!


----------



## 318Platinum

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I love that dress. Does anybody know who it is by?
> 
> 
> 
> She is sooo gorgeous! Are those trash?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF happened to her face? Doesn't even look like the same person!



LMAO  I was thinking the same thing about Rose!!! If it didn't say "Rose McGowan", I would have NEVER guessed that was her!!! She is *REALLY* lookin' Different!!!


----------



## eve415

@ glamourgirlnikk and 318Platinum

Beyonce's wearing Geometric Woven Dress from Love Culture: and its only $24.00. 

Here is the link to purchase it:
http://www.loveculture.com/Item/ItemDetailView.aspx?StyleId=1036247


----------



## 318Platinum

eve415 said:


> @ glamourgirlnikk and 318Platinum
> 
> Beyonce's wearing Geometric Woven Dress from Love Culture: and its only $24.00.
> 
> Here is the link to purchase it:
> http://www.loveculture.com/Item/ItemDetailView.aspx?StyleId=1036247



WOW!!! Thanks for the link!! I have been looking for a dress for an event that I'm going to, and this will do! lol. Now, do you think that this dress that Bey is wearing is Designer, and the link is a dress that is re-created variation, or is it the actual dress? Either way, I still love it, and I'm getting it, but it looks a tad bit different on the link.


*UPDATE!!!!!!*  Sadly, I just went there to purchase, and they are SOLD OUT of ALL SIZES!!!! :censor:  Too good to be true, I guess.


----------



## eve415

318Platinum said:


> LMAO  I was thinking the same thing about Rose!!! If it didn't say "Rose McGowan", I would have NEVER guessed that was her!!! She is *REALLY* lookin' Different!!!





318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! Thanks for the link!! I have been looking for a dress for an event that I'm going to, and this will do! lol. Now, do you think that this dress that Bey is wearing is Designer, and the link is a dress that is re-created variation, or is it the actual dress? Either way, I still love it, and I'm getting it, but it looks a tad bit different on the link.



According to my friends website she is wearing the same exact dress. 
http://fashionbombdaily.com/2011/08...-colorful-geometric-woven-one-shoulder-dress/

I love mixing high's a low's and a hot pair of CL's will complement the dress. In fact your Daf's would look great with the dress


----------



## eve415

318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! Thanks for the link!! I have been looking for a dress for an event that I'm going to, and this will do! lol. Now, do you think that this dress that Bey is wearing is Designer, and the link is a dress that is re-created variation, or is it the actual dress? Either way, I still love it, and I'm getting it, but it looks a tad bit different on the link.
> 
> 
> *UPDATE!!!!!!*  Sadly, I just went there to purchase, and they are SOLD OUT of ALL SIZES!!!! :censor:  Too good to be true, I guess.



Awww, that sucks. They have another dress with a similar pattern and it's pretty cute. Visit the Fashion Bomb link, she has a lot of good suggestions on what to wear to different events. Hopefully you can find something that you like.


----------



## AEGIS

eve415 said:


> @ glamourgirlnikk and 318Platinum
> 
> Beyonce's wearing Geometric Woven Dress from Love Culture: and its only $24.00.
> 
> Here is the link to purchase it:
> http://www.loveculture.com/Item/ItemDetailView.aspx?StyleId=1036247




i know fashionbomb/claire says it's the dress but the pattern is slightly different


----------



## 318Platinum

eve415 said:


> According to my friends website she is wearing the same exact dress.
> http://fashionbombdaily.com/2011/08...-colorful-geometric-woven-one-shoulder-dress/
> 
> I love mixing high's a low's and a hot pair of CL's will complement the dress. In fact your Daf's would look great with the dress



Yeah, me too. I just was wondering. And I was going to wear the dress with the Daffs . Great minds think alike!! It would have been HOTT, but I'm going to give them a call monday to see if maybe they have some in the warehouse or a return or something. I believe in low clothing and High accessories.


----------



## skislope15

beagly911 said:


> Even still "young"...she has not aged well at this point IMHO!! too many lumps, bumped not only on the body but especially the legs and ankles...and I'm no runway model...but not her best



It may not be the most flattering pic of her because shes pregnant, not sure how far along yet though


----------



## flowergirly

karwood said:


> Actress Elizabeth Banks wearing Lady Peep. Dress: J Mendel RST2012.



Little late to the party, but...

Wow Elizabeth Banks looks fantastic!


----------



## jeshika

glamourgirlnikk said:


> WTF happened to her face? Doesn't even look like the same person!



I remember reading somewhere that she was involved in an accident awhile ago and her glasses cut her face open so she had to have work done.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> I remember reading somewhere that she was involved in an accident awhile ago and her glasses cut her face open so she had to have work done.



Really! I did not know that! Well I must say that she looks absolutely amazing - especially if it were necessary reconstructive surgery!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I don't meant to sound callous -- ok, maybe I do -- but that explains about 1/25th of the work she's had done. I also know quite a few people who've had rhinoplasty because of a "deviated septum"  

I wish mine was even a bit deviated so I can pull that same line on my insurance company and pass it off as non-cosmetic  but the truth is just that I have a big schnoz


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I don't meant to sound callous -- ok, maybe I do -- but that explains about 1/25th of the work she's had done. I also know quite a few people who've had rhinoplasty because of a "deviated septum"
> 
> I wish mine was even a bit deviated so I can pull that same line on my insurance company and pass it off as non-cosmetic  but the truth is just that I have a big schnoz



I'm Polish. My nose could rule a small country.


----------



## imelda74

jenaywins said:


> I'm Polish. My nose could rule a small country.


 
First off, Jenay you look great.  

Second, I am Polish also and while my nose isnt huge, its not awesome. lol.


----------



## jenayb

imelda74 said:


> First off, Jenay you look great.
> 
> Second, I am Polish also and while my nose isnt huge, its not awesome. lol.



Lol! Thanks honey.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I'm Polish. My nose could rule a small country.



I'm Russian. My nose could run the entire Soviet block


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm Russian. My nose could run the entire Soviet block


----------



## purseinsanity

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm Russian. My nose could run the entire Soviet block



 I don't know what's worse...a big nose or a non existing one?  My (now 6 years old!) DD can't wear sunglasses because she has no nose to hold it up!  "Button nose" is putting it mildly.


----------



## 9distelle

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


Every CLs look great on her feet! She have stunning big dark painted toenails


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm Russian. My nose could run the entire Soviet block



im haitian.  idk what that has to do with anything but i wanted to join in on the fun



purseinsanity said:


> I don't know what's worse...a big nose or a non existing one?  My (now 6 years old!) DD can't wear sunglasses because she has no nose to hold it up!  "Button nose" is putting it mildly.




aww that sounds cute


----------



## Hipployta

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Dress: Versace F2011:



Wow...Gaga looks so...normal.  She looks good...but normal. 

Also I just realized that if traipsing around in a one-shoulder Versace dress and 6.5 inch heels looks normal on her she truly does dress a bit out there LOL


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Gah I want a black & white tuxedo jacket so badly!

Actress Cherrie Ying wearing the Lady Peep Sling in Black/White/Red






Sorry for the crap pic - found it in Glamour and couldn't find another on the web.


----------



## nickynamfon

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Gah I want a black & white tuxedo jacket so badly!
> 
> Actress Cherrie Ying wearing the Lady Peep Sling in Black/White/Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crap pic - found it in Glamour and couldn't find another on the web.



OOOOooooo I like her blazer and also her Lady Peep sling. I'm still debating whether I should get those pair!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

nickynamfon said:


> OOOOooooo I like her blazer and also her Lady Peep sling. I'm still debating whether I should get those pair!



I think it's a very classy looking shoe although I'm generally not a fan of the sling (yeah, and I just bought one ). I also really like how she paired it with a sort of "blank canvas" that made the shoes really stand out. I think the LP will look terrific on you.


----------



## nickynamfon

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think it's a very classy looking shoe although I'm generally not a fan of the sling (yeah, and I just bought one ). I also really like how she paired it with a sort of "blank canvas" that made the shoes really stand out. I think the LP will look terrific on you.



Yeah I agree with you about the 'blank canvas' it really makes the shoes stand out. I'm a bit in love with the "white look" at the moment.

Thank you Schnauzer  I have LP (not the sling ones) in Black patent and nude already and now I so need something sling but I'm still contemplating whether I should get. Oh well...anyway I shouldn't be talking about this in this thread hehehe sorry girls...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jeshika said:


> I remember reading somewhere that she was involved in an accident awhile ago and her glasses cut her face open so she had to have work done.


 
Oh no! Thankfully she's okay. I thought that she was just another star who got too much plastic surgery.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Gah I want a black & white tuxedo jacket so badly!
> 
> Actress Cherrie Ying wearing the Lady Peep Sling in Black/White/Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crap pic - found it in Glamour and couldn't find another on the web.


 
Is this the mag w/ Riri on the cover? I love the lady peep slings!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Is this the mag w/ Riri on the cover? I love the lady peep slings!



Yup! We got home and I had about 7 different magazines in our box so I'm browsing them at my leisure


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

hazeltt said:


> Does she have any makeup on? She looks much older than she is here and she's only 22.


 
It doesn't look like she has makeup on, but I think it's also the way she is dressed that is kind of making her look older. I really liked the short hair on her.


----------



## jenayb

purseinsanity said:


> I don't know what's worse...a big nose or a non existing one? My (now 6 years old!) DD can't wear sunglasses because she has no nose to hold it up! "Button nose" is putting it mildly.


 
Lol! Bless her little heart - how adorable!


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think it's a very classy looking shoe although I'm generally not a fan of the sling (yeah, and I just bought one ). I also really like how she paired it with a sort of "blank canvas" that made the shoes really stand out. I think the LP will look terrific on you.




thanks for that pic.  the 2 out of the 3 pics ive seen of people wearing this has been of them in white so white must be the way to go.  mine have never been worn.


----------



## Louboufan

ITA! I loved the short hair on her. She looks so average with long hair.


glamourgirlnikk said:


> It doesn't look like she has makeup on, but I think it's also the way she is dressed that is kind of making her look older. I really liked the short hair on her.


----------



## laurenam

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Gah I want a black & white tuxedo jacket so badly!
> 
> Actress Cherrie Ying wearing the Lady Peep Sling in Black/White/Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crap pic - found it in Glamour and couldn't find another on the web.


 

I do not need....I do not need....I DO NOT NEED!!!! 

::sigh::


I NEED THESE!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickynamfon

laurenam said:


> I do not need....I do not need....I DO NOT NEED!!!!
> 
> ::sigh::
> 
> 
> I NEED THESE!!!!!!!!



That's what I'm saying the same thing to myself for LP sling in this color


----------



## melialuvs2shop

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I don't meant to sound callous -- ok, maybe I do -- but that explains about 1/25th of the work she's had done. I also know quite a few people who've had *rhinoplasty because of a "deviated septum"*
> 
> I wish mine was even a bit deviated so I can pull that same line on my insurance company and pass it off as non-cosmetic  but the truth is just that I have a big schnoz




i never understood this excuse... i had a deviated septum and had surgery in 2005 and the appearance of my nose did not change the slightest bit


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

melialuvs2shop said:


> i never understood this excuse... i had a deviated septum and had surgery in 2005 and the appearance of my nose did not change the slightest bit :no good:



I'm not a plastic surgeon but I know a few who've had it done and the reason  that excuse works is because the doc has to open up the nose anyway to fix the deviated septum and while he's up there, to then fix the top is easy-peasy  Whether you want him/her to do it is up to you, however.


----------



## purseinsanity

AEGIS said:


> im haitian.  idk what that has to do with anything but i wanted to join in on the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww that sounds cute





jenaywins said:


> Lol! Bless her little heart - how adorable!



  She's my little cutie pie!


----------



## Dessye

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I'm not a plastic surgeon but I know a few who've had it done and the reason that excuse works is because the doc has to open up the nose anyway to fix the deviated septum and *while he's up there*, to then fix the top is easy-peasy  Whether you want him/her to do it is up to you, however.


 
Exactly.  Honestly, I don't buy the deviated septum excuse


----------



## laurenam

nickynamfon said:


> That's what I'm saying the same thing to myself for LP sling in this color


 
I saw these in Vegas right when they came out and now I'm kicking myself!!


----------



## nickynamfon

laurenam said:


> I saw these in Vegas right when they came out and now I'm kicking myself!!



There's a pair in my size on *bay right now but then I'm contemplating whether I should get and now I think I should not get them as I already have black and nude LP.


----------



## laurenam

nickynamfon said:


> There's a pair in my size on *bay right now but then I'm contemplating whether I should get and now I think I should not get them as I already have black and nude LP.


 
YESS!!!! I'd jump if I had the chance!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Lady Gaga wearing black nappa Daffs and NOT wearing any meat / prosthetic devices... 








... I'm just musing here because I really love the Daff but is it getting played out?


----------



## Hipployta

Looking comparatively normal again...although this is like something I would wear and I'm now wondering if I looked dressed up all the time? 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Lady Gaga wearing black nappa Daffs and NOT wearing any meat / prosthetic devices...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm just musing here because I really love the Daff but is it getting played out?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Lady Gaga wearing black nappa Daffs and NOT wearing any meat / prosthetic devices...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm just musing here because I really love the Daff but is it getting played out?


 
Yikes!  She needs a deep conditioning treatment! Yowza!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Hipployta said:


> Looking comparatively normal again...although this is like something I would wear and I'm now wondering if I looked dressed up all the time?



I don't know how true this is but I was skimming something earlier and *may* have read that she is soon going to be promoting a clothing line, which may explain her shift toward "normal" clothing. I should probably google this.


----------



## juicyjeans

Christina Aguilera's "Louboutin Library" from the Cosmo UK Travel Edition August 2011






Her collection and closet are GORGE  ... strange enough she is wearing YSL's for the photo shoot???


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Demi Lovato in Bambou







Mila Kunis in Vivaeva


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


>



Those pants aren't flattering on her  Other than that, I love her outfit!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


>



Intense workout schedule my butt. She is putting on weight.


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> Intense workout schedule my butt. She is putting on weight.



Wow, all that cake tasting...


----------



## AEGIS

aoqtpi said:


> Those pants aren't flattering on her  Other than that, I love her outfit!




elastic waist pants with a tucked in top prove to me that she's given up on life.  not sexy.


----------



## eldebrang

jenaywins said:


> Intense workout schedule my butt. She is putting on weight.




It seems like she is wearing kind of short tights inside her pantss. What is that for? To make her butt bigger or smallerrr


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> Those pants aren't flattering on her  Other than that, I love her outfit!



ITA.  With her body, one should never wear that style of high waisted pant with tucked in top   It seems that Kimmie goes up and down in weight all the time.


----------



## BellaShoes

KK has always had the backside!!  I have never seen someone look so different from back to front...


----------



## dc419

Lol, I agree with you! she looks so diff from the front and from the back!



BellaShoes said:


> KK has always had the backside!!  I have never seen someone look so different from back to front...


----------



## AEGIS

BellaShoes said:


> KK has always had the backside!!  I have never seen someone look so different from back to front...




well she got it when she paid for it i guess.  wasn't always that lumpy and dumpy


----------



## pixiesparkle

I think Kim K looks fine from the front in that outfit but the photo of her back side is very unflattering..I imagined that a celeb bride-to-be would be losing weight due to all the wedding prep stress rather than putting on weight though..could she be preggo?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^even if she was preggo, if she was working out she'd still have some muscle definition and I just don't see it with any of them unless it's been photoshopped in. I don't really follow the whole K mania but looking at those photos, I'm guessing the girl expects to be on a liquid diet for a week before the wedding rather than putting in the work at the gym. That said, what's the obsession with looking thin for the "big day"?! You'll just put it all back on and then some if it's not really part of your lifestyle


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^even if she was preggo, if she was working out she'd still have some muscle definition and I just don't see it with any of them unless it's been photoshopped in. I don't really follow the whole K mania but looking at those photos, I'm guessing the girl expects to be on a liquid diet for a week before the wedding rather than putting in the work at the gym. That said, what's the obsession with looking thin for the "big day"?! You'll just put it all back on and then some if it's not really part of your lifestyle


I guess you're right..I could never go on an extreme diet to lose weight within a short period of time, it's just too hard and the sudden fluctuation is bad for the body


----------



## moshi_moshi

i like k's top! but those pants leave something to be desired 

ita *SC*... imho it's great to lose a few lbs before you get married but those extreme diets just seem like a dissapointment waiting to happen to me...you always put most of it back on.


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


>


 
Ok, I've had two children, I'm in my mid 40's and I'm a former athlelete, and I still work out...IMHO those those hips and thighs do not have a regular workout schedule, again my humble opinion...I do like the shirt and could think of many outfits to use it with.


----------



## surlygirl

AEGIS said:


> elastic waist pants with a tucked in top prove to me that *she's given up on life*.  not sexy.



:giggles: this made me laugh. clearly, it's a kry for help. lol.


----------



## imelda74

Dear Kimmie, 
LOVE the top but those high-waisted too-tight pants are not your friend.  Please take them off and never wear them again.  Also there is no shame in going a size up, nobody will notice.  

Kourt,
please put on some pants.  Perhaps Kim will lend you hers?  I know they will fit you better than they fit her.  

Khloe,
It was really mean of you to dare Kim to wear those pants.  Funny, but mean.  

K, thanks 
Karla


----------



## Luv n bags

eldebrang said:


> It seems like she is wearing kind of short tights inside her pantss. What is that for? To make her butt bigger or smallerrr


 
Maybe it is one of those "booty-pop" underpants.


----------



## xoxoCat

I think that enough bashing on Mrs. KK...I know if I were a celebrity, not all my photos would be flattering. I still find her beautiful!!


----------



## eldebrang

tigertrixie said:


> Maybe it is one of those "booty-pop" underpants.




Has anyone tried those? I am curious to see them on. Although if my butt wil look like Kim's than no thanks


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


>



I do like KK's Acne blouse. 


Sorry for posting another pic of a Kardashian, but I think it will be inevitable this week, especially with "the" weddding coming up this Saturday.

Khloe Kardashian wearing Big Dorcet. Dress: Kardashian Kollection.


----------



## karwood

Just in  case "someone" does not know, KK is not wearing CL. Although they somewhat do look like the Canon/Margot, they are still not CLs. Both shoes and jumpsuit are from the Kardashian Kollection.


----------



## shaggy360

Anne Hathaway wore Black Biancas on Regis & Kelly today!


----------



## amazigrace

*kar,* I love her Acne blouse, too!


----------



## AEGIS

Tika Sumpter


----------



## hayesld

Anne's Biancas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RUI3cKeAb8


----------



## PeepToe

AEGIS said:


> Tika Sumpter



She is beautiful.


----------



## karwood

Kerry Washington, appearing on tonight's episode 4 of Project Runway, wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Zuhair Murad F2011.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Never realized how tiny LaLa was!


----------



## surlygirl

<--- i  kerry washington.


----------



## kett

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I'm just musing here because I really love the Daff but is it getting played out?




Yes.

But I love her outfit!


----------



## AEGIS

Kourt in h&m dress








she loves this style. probably bc the heel height doesn't seem really high.  she has a very nice figure but this is not very flattering














Kourt in super bombasale


----------



## aoqtpi

^ I'm really not a fan of high-waisted pants/shorts... I really like her lace top though!


----------



## laurenam

^^I love her striped blazer. Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## Hipployta

laurenam said:


> ^^I love her striped blazer. Anyone know who makes it?



My nearest guess is this Givenchy blazer. The link has some cute alternatives to it

http://intheircloset.com/givenchy-ottoman-stitch-stripe-jacket


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> My nearest guess is this Givenchy blazer. The link has some cute alternatives to it
> 
> http://intheircloset.com/givenchy-ottoman-stitch-stripe-jacket


 
That is not the same blazer.

*Karwood!?!  *


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna 

She's wearing Antonio Berardi Resort 2012


----------



## jenayb

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna
> 
> She's wearing Antonio Berardi Resort 2012


 
Hehe! She looks like a birdie! :giggles:


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! She looks like a birdie! :giggles:



Chirp! Chirp! (that means I still like her shoes LOL)


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Chirp! Chirp! (that means I still like her shoes LOL)


 
Hehe - I do, too!


----------



## AEGIS

Rihanna looks cute


KimKay: Skirt is exclusive for intermix. Top: Quail   Clutch: Bottega Veneta


----------



## rock_girl

karwood said:


> Kerry Washington, appearing on tonight's episode 4 of Project Runway, wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Zuhair Murad F2011.


 
Anyone know the designer(s) of Nina's shirt and shoes?  I  them!!!  Thanks much.


----------



## AEGIS

rock_girl said:


> Anyone know the designer(s) of Nina's shirt and shoes?  I  them!!!  Thanks much.




her top is Aquilano.Rimondi Fall 2011


----------



## AEGIS

more kardashians since it's kim's wedding weekend they are EVERYWHERE.  here she is in her wedding rehearsal outfit.  why she is wearing these black shoes idk


kim in lagassi


----------



## mishybelle

^love her BV clutch though!!!


----------



## AEGIS

the Tis in a Joie dress


----------



## rock_girl

AEGIS said:


> her top is Aquilano.Rimondi Fall 2011


 
Thanks *AEGIS*!!


----------



## hazeltt

AEGIS said:


> more kardashians since it's kim's wedding weekend they are EVERYWHERE.  here she is in her wedding rehearsal outfit.  why she is wearing these black shoes idk
> 
> 
> kim in lagassi



I agree. I don't like the shoes with this outfit.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> I agree. I don't like the shoes with this outfit.


 
You know, I'm going to have to go against the grain here and say that I like it! I always love white with a black bag+shoes. It's a striking, unexpected contrast!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> You know, I'm going to have to go against the grain here and say that I like it! I always love white with a black bag+shoes. It's a striking, unexpected contrast!



I love black + white too but with this dress and jacket, I would go for a pump to elongate the legs.


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> I love black + white too but with this dress and jacket, I would go for a pump to elongate the legs.


 
... I would have left the jacket at home.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> ... I would have left the jacket at home.



Completely and 100% agree


----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


> the Tis in a Joie dress


 Oooh love this dress!


----------



## AEGIS

do not shoot me


----------



## AEGIS

Lala in that ubiquitous D&G print in piggie plato and singer LaToya to her left in barbie pink Claudia...don't see those worn often


i am not commenting on serena and how much of a HAM she looks


----------



## AEGIS

i know im posting a lot but im vegging out and blog surfing lol

singer Monica in daffs


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> *do not shoot me*



Not you, but I do want to shoot me


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> i know im posting a lot but im vegging out and blog surfing lol
> 
> singer Monica in daffs



I like everything but the belt... Overkill


----------



## adeana

Kourtney makes me wish i had picked up a pair of bloody marys when they were on sale.  Half the pics i see of her she is wearing them.  They look great.


----------



## Nolia

When I first saw this I thought, "She looks like the Change of Guard!!" :lolots:










LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna
> 
> She's wearing Antonio Berardi Resort 2012


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> When I first saw this I thought, "She looks like the Change of Guard!!" :lolots:



OMG she does!!!


----------



## eggpudding

^


----------



## AEGIS

Nolia said:


> When I first saw this I thought, "She looks like the Change of Guard!!" :lolots:




and this


----------



## adeana

Omg!!


----------



## hazeltt

AEGIS said:


> and this



Awww, too cute!


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> and this



This is more accurate!


----------



## xoxoCat

nolia said:


> when i first saw this i thought, "she looks like the change of guard!!" :lolots:



lol!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> do not shoot me



I'm not liking the blazer and shoes with this dress...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

AEGIS said:


> and this



bahahahahaha


----------



## karwood

adeana said:


> Kourtney makes me wish i had picked up a pair of *bloody marys* when they were on sale.  Half the pics i see of her she is wearing them.  They look great.



You mean the Miss Fortune?


----------



## adeana

karwood said:


> You mean the Miss Fortune?



Yes, i do *Kar*!  Thanks, that is what happens when you are away from here...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kourtney has a great CL collection


----------



## flowergirly

AEGIS said:


> more kardashians since it's kim's wedding weekend they are EVERYWHERE...



Kar-papp-ians are out in force this weekend.

Reality stars around the world forced to live an un-papped few days.


----------



## Vodkaine

Who takes the bids about Kim K wedding shoes ?? =D


----------



## imelda74

Good point.  I think we all know or are fairly certain they will be CL.  I say....Chiara.


----------



## 318Platinum

I read that they were Giuseppe Zanottis. I just want to see the shoes, thats it !!lol


----------



## MBKitty

I also read somewhere they were Zanotti's...I can't wait to see them either.


----------



## xoxoCat

She's wearing 4 pairs of Louboutins throughout the night, according to People!


----------



## AEGIS

Louise Redknapp in McQ & mago


----------



## LavenderIce

Monica Bellucci


----------



## Louboufan

Ita!


schnauzercrazy said:


> i like everything but the belt... Overkill


----------



## ChrisyAM15

LavenderIce said:


> Monica Bellucci


 
Love Monica!!
She always looks amazing!!


----------



## skislope15

318Platinum said:


> I read that they were Giuseppe Zanottis. I just want to see the shoes, thats it !!lol


 
I heard that too, they also said this am that included in the swag bag that they gave away (so tacky for a wedding) was a gift certificate for a free pair of jimmy choos. No mention of louboutin at all yet


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## Nolia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



Sometimes she comes off really polished but her hair looks so unhealthy in this pic. =/


----------



## 318Platinum

skislope15 said:


> I heard that too, they also said this am that included in the swag bag that they gave away (so tacky for a wedding) was a gift certificate for a free pair of jimmy choos. No mention of louboutin at all yet



LOL. A SWAG BAG??? What did she think this event was, the 2011 VMAs or something??? I have never tried on Jimmy Choos or even went into their store, but I think I want to venture out to other designers now. We all know that this will not last very long, so I don't even know why she went through all of the trouble throwing a wedding together, when ti will end up in the gutter? I can see it now " we just were in two different directions in our life", and "we just grew apart" - K Kardashian. I wanted to see Loubies, but now, I am not too sure if I even want to see anything from the wedding since it is talking so long to see anything from it.


----------



## skislope15

318Platinum said:


> LOL. A SWAG BAG??? What did she think this event was, the 2011 VMAs or something??? I have never tried on Jimmy Choos or even went into their store, but I think I want to venture out to other designers now. We all know that this will not last very long, so I don't even know why she went through all of the trouble throwing a wedding together, when ti will end up in the gutter? I can see it now " we just were in two different directions in our life", and "we just grew apart" - K Kardashian. I wanted to see Loubies, but now, I am not too sure if I even want to see anything from the wedding since it is talking so long to see anything from it.


 
they were talking about it on the today show Ken Baker and Kathy Lee were talking about what was in the bag, candles and stuff. There were apparentely 2 sets, one given out at the party before and one at the wedding. I don't know why she wouldn't wear Loubies, that's all you ever see her in anymore. I just don't see this one lasting, she talks about wanting kids but I don't see her keeping her career and having kids. Whose going to want to see a preggers kardashian on the cover of maxim or something? Swag bags at a wedding is just beyond tacky IMO


----------



## AEGIS

Keri Hilson in black daffs


----------



## AEGIS

a swag bag isn't tacky.  i usually  a small gift or token when attending weddings.  the phrase 'swag bag' is tacky when in relation to a wedding but the idea of giving your guests a gift is quite common in America.


----------



## amazigrace

I agree with you, *318Platinum*. I think it's so tacky at a wedding. I've never
heard of such a thing - never been to a wedding where they gave them, either.
To each his/her own, I guess.


----------



## BellaShoes

318Platinum said:


> LOL. A SWAG BAG??? What did she think this event was, the 2011 VMAs or something??? I have never tried on Jimmy Choos or even went into their store, but I think I want to venture out to other designers now. We all know that this will not last very long, so I don't even know why she went through all of the trouble throwing a wedding together, when ti will end up in the gutter? I can see it now " we just were in two different directions in our life", and "*we just grew apart*" - K Kardashian. I wanted to see Loubies, but now, I am not too sure if I even want to see anything from the wedding since it is talking so long to see anything from it.



Grew apart.... he is 6'9 and she is 5'2 , how much further part can they get?


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Grew apart.... he is 6'9 and she is 5'2 , how much further part can they get?



:giggles:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JLo


----------



## r6girl2005

Eva Mendes wearing MBP Leopard 150. She's so beautiful However, the caption reads that she's wearing Jaime Mascaro (Spanish shoe designer).


----------



## kittenslingerie

Although I love those leather pants on JLo, I don't get why she would have chosen them for her figure. They make her hips and butt look bigger then they actually are, which really is overkill since she's naturally endowed. Love the spiked pigs on her though.


----------



## nillacobain

AEGIS said:


> Louise Redknapp in McQ & mago


 

Amazing outfit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

skislope15 said:


> I heard that too, they also said this am that included in the swag bag that they gave away (so tacky for a wedding) was a gift certificate for a free pair of jimmy choos. No mention of louboutin at all yet


 
Jillian Barbarie was on E! yesterday and said the swag bag included a gift certificate for Shoe Dazzle.  No mention of Jimmy Choo.  I can see Shoe Dazzle being chosen, since everything else mentioned in the bag was Kardashian Related - OPI polish, fragrance, something from Dash, a candle with her initials and some other tacky crap!  Who wants to be wrapped in a pashmina with Mr. & Mrs. Humphries


----------



## pixiesparkle

r6girl2005 said:


> Eva Mendes wearing MBP Leopard 150. She's so beautiful However, the caption reads that she's wearing Jaime Mascaro (Spanish shoe designer).


I can see that the soles are red but I don't think they're MBP Leopard 150..these are closed toe


kittenslingerie said:


> Although I love those leather pants on JLo, I don't get why she would have chosen them for her figure. They make her hips and butt look bigger then they actually are, which really is overkill since she's naturally endowed. Love the spiked pigs on her though.


I actually really love the pants on her! She has a nice big behind yet her legs are still slim and the piggie spikes elongate her legs even more


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiesparkle said:


> I actually really love the pants on her! She has a nice big behind yet her legs are still slim and the piggie spikes elongate her legs even more


 
ITA!  I think she looks great !


----------



## r6girl2005

If they aren't, my bad! They look so similar! 



pixiesparkle said:


> I can see that the soles are red but I don't think they're MBP Leopard 150..these are closed toe


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> JLo


 
is she gettin' into a tricked out smart car???


----------



## LizzielovesCL

IMO a Swag Bag is uber tacky!! What are these thinking of???


----------



## BijouBleu

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> is she gettin' into a tricked out smart car???



I believe that's the Fiat 500?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

BijouBleu said:


> I believe that's the Fiat 500?


 

Lol they look almost identical-3 of my neighbors drive them-totally messes up the parking spots on the block. I haven't heard of a Fiat since reading Sweet Valley High when I was a tween! I guess this is the new 21st century one? Well excuse me Jenny from the Block lol can she fit all her junk in that trunk?


----------



## jeshika

LavenderIce said:


> Monica Bellucci



oh she is so gorgeous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> oh she is so gorgeous!



+1. And the fact that she's married to the ultimate bad boy is icing


----------



## ebonyone

The gifts at weddings are called favors not swag bags.


----------



## BellaShoes

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> is she gettin' into a tricked out smart car???



It _IS_ the new Fiat 500 in Pepper white... DH and I saw this car in Italy before it hits the States, fell in love on the spot!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> It _IS_ the new Fiat 500 in Pepper white... DH and I saw this car in Italy before it hits the States, fell in love on the spot!
> 
> wikicarspedia.com/wp-content/uploads/Fiat500_release-4e1fd767e56e5.jpg


 
saw one on the road over the weekend!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:


> Keri Hilson in black daffs



Hot shoes; not so hot wig!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna wearing YSL jumpsuit and CL bag


----------



## Bag-terfly

^Love that jumpsuit!!  She looks fabulous!!


----------



## needloub

^Love the jumpsuit as well!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

She looks great in this jumpsuit!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ciara in Leopard Maggies


----------



## needloub

^She looks great...she is my workout muse!


----------



## MDM




----------



## hazeltt

MDM said:


>



Dita always looks so fab and classy!


----------



## karwood

Anne Hathaway wearing Rollerball. Sweater: Christopher Kane F 2011:


----------



## karwood

Zoe Saldana wearing Pigalle. Dress: Valentino. Clutch: Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## karwood

Khloe Kardashian wearing Lagassi. Sweater: 360 Sweater:


----------



## karwood

Nicole Richie wearing Sablina. Dress: Winter Kate. Purse: House of Harlow 1960 "Rey" velvet bag:


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum, in tonight's episode of Project Runway, wearing leopard ponyhair Bianca:


----------



## AEGIS

i wanted to add the back of Zoe's dress bc I think it's soo pretty and unexpected imo.


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> Heidi Klum, in tonight's episode of Project Runway, wearing leopard ponyhair Bianca:



don't think i've ever seen t.gunn in sneakers.....


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ciara in Leopard Maggies



omg i want!


----------



## icecreamom

karwood said:


> Anne Hathaway wearing Rollerball. Sweater: Christopher Kane F 2011:



I just love this woman.


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovin' Heidi's whole look!


----------



## rdgldy

AEGIS said:


> don't think i've ever seen t.gunn in sneakers.....


Watching now-it had to do with the challenge.


----------



## AEGIS

rdgldy said:


> Watching now-it had to do with the challenge.




figured bc i see them on a track.  tim gun is not a Nike man lol.  but he's casual and Heidi is in 160mm? weird


----------



## rdgldy

She claims to design them, but I'm pretty sure she never wears them!!!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> omg i want!



Um, hello! Don't _want_... *Buy*!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Janet Jackson on the set of her 2nd photoshoot for the 2011 Blackglama Campaign in Suede Daff Boots. For some reason, the heel looks longer on here than on my Daffs. lol """ *I can't figure out the Photo Post process to save my life!!!*"""


----------



## poppyseed

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ciara in Leopard Maggies


 

I love her pants!!well and the legs to go with them


----------



## poppyseed

After seeing Bad Teacher I badly want these in black!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## karwood

BellaShoes said:


> Lovin' Heidi's whole look!



Heidi's pants and jacket are  by Thomas Wylde


----------



## karwood

poppyseed said:


> I love her pants!!well and the legs to go with them




Rag and Bone:

http://www.barneys.com/Skinny-Pant/...GAN&utm_medium=Skimlinks&utm_campaign=Primary


----------



## karwood

Rihanna wearing Macala. Jumpsuit: Lanvin RST2010 (yes, 2010. Not a typo):


----------



## ChrisyAM15

The Macala are gorgeous!!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Um, hello! Don't _want_... *Buy*!!!




i am thisclose.  wait--where are they selling 140mm pony hair version?  i went to saks to see if they had the purple/gray maggie but they didn't.  that was my number one seed for this season but now this leopard


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i am thisclose. wait--where are they selling 140mm pony hair version? i went to saks to see if they had the purple/gray maggie but they didn't. that was my number one seed for this season but now this leopard


 
I got my Leopard 140 from Robertson.


----------



## poppyseed

karwood said:


> Rag and Bone:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Skinny-Pant/...GAN&utm_medium=Skimlinks&utm_campaign=Primary


 

Wow, you are amazing!


----------



## hazeltt

karwood said:


> Rag and Bone:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Skinny-Pant/...GAN&utm_medium=Skimlinks&utm_campaign=Primary



At this price I rather get another pair of CLs


----------



## AEGIS

Tamar Braxton


----------



## AEGIS

Dirty Money singer Dawn Richardson in Ambertina....she looks yucky


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> Dirty Money singer Dawn Richardson in Ambertina....she looks yucky



She looks a hot mess! I remember the days when she was on Making the Band, she looked a lot better!


----------



## Dukeprincess

heiress-ox said:


> She looks a hot mess! I remember the days when she was on Making the Band, she looked a lot better!



She really did.  She and Q were sooo cute.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Tamar Braxton



For real... Why is she even "famous?"


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> For real... Why is she even "famous?"




she's quietly hilarious....if the Kardashian/Jenners can be famous off a sex tape so can the Braxtons....and nobody had to get nakey.  At least she has a legit talent.

..and she is the executive producer of their show...i suspect she's coming out with her album soon enough


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> she's quietly hilarious....if the Kardashian/Jenners can be famous off a sex tape so can the Braxtons....and nobody had to get nakey.  At least she has a legit talent.
> 
> ..and she is the executive producer of their show...i suspect she's coming out with her album soon enough



I've never seen the show.


----------



## AEGIS

Jessica Chastain in Dior & nude biancas


----------



## nillacobain

MDM said:


>


 
Lovely!


----------



## nillacobain

Dita in MBs:














Source: OnCelebrity


----------



## jancedtif

^Lovely!


----------



## karwood

Kelly Rowland wearing Lady Peep Spike. Dress: Falguni & Shane Peacock  F2011:


----------



## karwood

Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Alex. Dress:  Giambattista Valli FCTR 2011:


----------



## karwood

laurenam said:


> ^^I love her striped blazer. Anyone know who makes it?



I just saw your post today. Kourtney's blazer is by McGinn. I can't locate the blazer on their site(not the best) or any other site, but  the style # is MS11-030. You can inquire at http://www.mcginncollection.com/


----------



## chacci1

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Alex. Dress:  Giambattista Valli FCTR 2011:



OMG! As much as I love SJP....I just can't get there with these shoes!  I swear though, when I thought which celebrity I would first see these on, I could have sworn it would have been J.Lo......either way...I just can't get there!  
The rest of her looks great though!


----------



## Nolia

karwood said:


> Kelly Rowland wearing Lady Peep Spike. Dress: Falguni & Shane Peacock  F2011:



Those look really good actually on fifteen glance. :O



karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Alex. Dress:  Giambattista Valli FCTR 2011:



Hmm, I'm surprised that the Alex looks good on a foot.  SJP has too much going on with this outfit though.  Red is a bold statement and so is this shoe.  I think it would've looked so much nicer with a more "nude" outfit.


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Alex. Dress:  Giambattista Valli FCTR 2011:




i find that cape so unnecessary as well as the shoes


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Alex. Dress:  Giambattista Valli FCTR 2011:



 for the pic, *kar*! at first i thought she had some growth coming out of her feet... not gonna lie!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Rebecca Black in lace Fifi*


----------



## LouboutinHottie

beagly911 said:


> Even still "young"...she has not aged well at this point IMHO!! too many lumps, bumped not only on the body but especially the legs and ankles...and I'm no runway model...but not her best



She's pregnant too, gotta remember that.


----------



## karwood

LeAnn Rimes wearing Toutenkaboucle. Blouse: Rachel Zoe. Denim: J Brand:


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> i find that cape so unnecessary as well as the shoes



I agree, I find the cape to be a bit too Little Red Riding Hood.




jeshika said:


> for the pic, *kar*! at first i thought she had some growth coming out of her feet... not gonna lie!



I have to say, I really don't like the Alex. They look like costume feet props. The paws on the shoes are much bigger than I expected.


----------



## 5elle

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Alex. Dress:  Giambattista Valli FCTR 2011:



Whoah! That's gutsy - love it! Completely appropriate for the event she's at too - dramatic and statement-making. This is not dinner on a Saturday night. Kudos SJP!


----------



## domates

nillacobain said:


> Dita in MBs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: OnCelebrity


is her dress vintage?


----------



## moshi_moshi

karwood said:


> Khloe Kardashian wearing Lagassi. Sweater: 360 Sweater:


 
i love this sweater!!  thanks for the info as always *Kar*!


----------



## roussel

Hmmm... I must confess I'm intrigued by the Alex now and I kinda like it on SJP's feet. I think they go with her outfit too.. ala Red Riding hood meets the big bad wolf. But just like what Kar said the paws are bigger than what I thought


----------



## myu3160

karwood said:


> Kelly Rowland wearing Lady Peep Spike. Dress: Falguni & Shane Peacock F2011:


 She looks stunning!


----------



## myu3160

karwood said:


> Zoe Saldana wearing Pigalle. Dress: Valentino. Clutch: Salvatore Ferragamo


 Love this!! She looks so well put together!


----------



## karwood

moshi_moshi said:


> i love this sweater!!  thanks for the info as always *Kar*!



Oops! :shame: I was IDing another sweater that was 360 Brand and I accidentally typed the incorrect info for this sweater. I got my wires crossed. Actually, the sweater Khloe is wearing by K-DASH. Available at QVC:

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ardashian-Oversized-Cowl-Neck-Striped-Sweater


----------



## karwood

Demi Lovato wearing anthracite Maggie. Dress: Mandalay:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Alex. Dress: Giambattista Valli FCTR 2011:


 
The shoes match up with her skin tone so well that it actually looks like she has paws.


----------



## beagly911

LouboutinHottie said:


> She's pregnant too, gotta remember that.


 
Didn't know that when I posted but have since found that out, it makes sense now!  Pregnant...ok - I have a few "lumps and bumps" from my 3 pregnancies! haha!! More lumps and bumps than I'd like but they were worth the outcome!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

beagly911 said:


> Didn't know that when I posted but have since found that out, it makes sense now!  Pregnant...ok - I have a few "lumps and bumps" from my 3 pregnancies! haha!! More lumps and bumps than I'd like but they were worth the outcome!



Yeah it does. but no worries lol it was announced not too long ago


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> The shoes match up with her skin tone so well that it actually looks like she has paws.



That's what I thought it was


----------



## moshi_moshi

karwood said:


> Oops! :shame: I was IDing another sweater that was 360 Brand and I accidentally typed the incorrect info for this sweater. I got my wires crossed. Actually, the sweater Khloe is wearing by K-DASH. Available at QVC:
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ardashian-Oversized-Cowl-Neck-Striped-Sweater



Thats okay! Oddly enough when i typed 360 into google sweaters similar to that showed up anyway... Thanks for the new link, i might have to pick it up now


----------



## AEGIS

LaLa Vasquez promoting the 2nd season of her show


----------



## AEGIS

Kelley Rowland...switched dresses but same shoes as posted by Kar.  her makeup is super heavy


----------



## AEGIS

Cheryl in Emilio Pucci & 120 piggie


----------



## BellaShoes

I just cannot get over those ridiculous lion feet shoes! And with SJP's coloring, they look like her feet!


----------



## BellaShoes

Kelly Rowland looks AHHHHMAZING!


----------



## eve415

AEGIS said:


> LaLa Vasquez promoting the 2nd season of her show



Lala, looks amazing. Her makeup, skin and hair look just flawless. She's had an amazing transformation since way back when she was a DJ on a game show on BET, does anyone remember that? She used to have green braids and lots of piercings!!!


----------



## AEGIS

eve415 said:


> Lala, looks amazing. Her makeup, skin and hair look just flawless. She's had an amazing transformation since way back when she was a DJ on a game show on BET, does anyone remember that? She used to have green braids and lots of piercings!!!




her friendship with kimkay has helped her tremendously


----------



## coutureddd

eve415 said:


> Lala, looks amazing. Her makeup, skin and hair look just flawless. She's had an amazing transformation since way back when she was a DJ on a game show on BET, does anyone remember that? She used to have green braids and lots of piercings!!!



agree 100% -- she looks AMAZING!


----------



## HermesLuv

AEGIS said:


> her friendship with kimkay has helped her tremendously



So true! She looks so much better now.


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> The shoes match up with her skin tone so well that it actually looks like she has paws.



  OMG, no kidding!!!!


----------



## 9distelle

Rocsi


----------



## laurenam

^ I'm not trying to be mean, but she should have worn some spanks.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> LaLa Vasquez promoting the 2nd season of her show


 

wonder if she got her DVF dress shortened. She def has come a long way. because when she was @ Howard undergrad, her sense of style....


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Alex. Dress: Giambattista Valli FCTR 2011:


 
'K, to me this just looks weird


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> wonder if she got her DVF dress shortened. She def has come a long way. because when she was @ Howard undergrad, her sense of style....


 

I thought her dress was dvf but didn't wanna be crunk and wrong lol
I did not know she was a bison. She looked a hot mess until two years ago.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Kim & Kourtney K









Her dress is AMQ.

Stolen from the Kim K celeb thread


----------



## eve415

LouboutinHottie said:


> Kim & Kourtney K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dress is AMQ.
> 
> Stolen from the Kim K celeb thread



Do all three of them ever wear any other shoes besides CL's? On a lighter note, Kourt outfit is TDF!!!


----------



## AEGIS

eve415 said:


> Do all three of them ever wear any other shoes besides CL's? On a lighter note, Kourt outfit is TDF!!!



u know INStyle did a survey of their closets and I was surprised by how few Cls they own in relation to their other shoes.  I think they're just always photographed in them.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

eve415 said:


> Do all three of them ever wear any other shoes besides CL's? On a lighter note, Kourt outfit is TDF!!!



 I guess not


----------



## eve415

AEGIS said:


> u know INStyle did a survey of their closets and I was surprised by how few Cls they own in relation to their other shoes.  I think they're just always photographed in them.



That's crazy!!! I swear mama Kris is on this site making sure they stay relevant....


----------



## karwood

Kristin Cavallari wearing Miss ChaCha. Corset and tulle skirt: Maria Lucia Hohan.


----------



## indypup

I'm going to steal Kristin's shoes.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

indypup said:


> I'm going to steal Kristin's shoes.



and I'm going to steal her dress. stealing buddies :ninja:


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Kristin Cavallari wearing Miss ChaCha. Corset and tulle skirt: Maria Lucia Hohan.



I hope she doesn't lose any more weight because she is starting to look like a bobble head....


----------



## jenayb

indypup said:


> I'm going to steal Kristin's shoes.



And I'm going to steal them from you.


----------



## indypup

jenaywins said:


> And I'm going to steal them from you.



NOOOO! *runs and adds alarm to closet before stealing shoes*


----------



## jenayb




----------



## AEGIS

Princess Beatrice [photo on the right] in Elie Saab & Strass [fifi?]


----------



## Louboufan

You think so? She has a nice shape and it is not extremely disproportional.


laurenam said:


> ^ I'm not trying to be mean, but she should have worn some spanks.


----------



## aoqtpi

needloub said:


> I hope she doesn't lose any more weight because she is *starting to look like a bobble head*....



 ITA!


----------



## imelda74

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Lol they look almost identical-3 of my neighbors drive them-totally messes up the parking spots on the block. I haven't heard of a Fiat since reading Sweet Valley High when I was a tween! I guess this is the new 21st century one? Well excuse me Jenny from the Block lol can she fit all her junk in that trunk?


 
Lol thats how I even knew what a Fiat was.  Had no clue what it looked like but I figured it was small.  I had a Triumph Spitfire pictured in my head.  lol.


----------



## imelda74

jenaywins said:


> The shoes match up with her skin tone so well that it actually looks like she has paws.


 
ITA.  I sure hope those have a lot of toe room given how big the "toes" on the shoe are.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Slash and his wife Perla um... classing up this wedding vow renewal photo


----------



## indypup

^Either those are fake CL or they're not CL... shape looks totally weird to me!


----------



## misselizabeth22

I wasn't sure, but the shape did look a bit odd to me.. She has a ton of them, I saw it on cribs. lol :shame:


----------



## NANI1972

^I was thinking the same thing, if they are suppose to be Pigallili the heel looks too short and the shape is odd.......


----------



## AEGIS

misselizabeth22 said:


> Slash and his wife Perla um... classing up this wedding vow renewal photo




they def. look like the fake pigallili's or fake piggie spikes that i have seen on ebay.  not enough studs. shape is not as elegant. studs looks cheap.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> they def. look like the fake pigallili's or fake piggie spikes that i have seen on ebay.  not enough studs. shape is not as elegant. studs looks cheap.



Also there isn't a lot of toe cleavage either, the colour seems off too. Isn't the heel supposed to be *straight*? This one looks more curved, but not shaped. If it is real I didn't know Pigalili came with one or more shaped heel.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

another pic  I think they're fake.


----------



## HermesLuv

definitely fake


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## jeshika

indeed!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Emma Stone* in Pigalle Plato




*Jennifer Hudson* in Maggie




*Rachel Bilson* in Miss Clichy? or Bianca? can't tell from this view.




*I totally forget who this is* in Lucifer Bow




*Adriana Lima* in either Eco or Winter Trash please correct me if I'm wrong.




*Sofia Vergara* in Bianca


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Yuck at Slash's wife


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

LouboutinHottie said:


> *Emma Stone* in Pigalle Plato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jennifer Hudson* in Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel Bilson* in Miss Clichy? or Bianca? can't tell from this view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I totally forget who this is* in Lucifer Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Adriana Lima* in either Eco or Winter Trash please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sofia Vergara* in Bianca


 
Rachel's wearing Miss Clichy-Schnauz has those I think. And that's Jaime/James King-she looks so much thinner than she used to be, hope she's okay. Adriana Lima looks gorgyyyyy!

Thanks for all the pics Loub!


----------



## poppyseed

Oooh I love Jennifer Hudson's dress!!She looks great!


----------



## karwood

Sofia Vergara (right) wearing leopard ponyhair *Bibi*. Dress: Yigal Azrouel.


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing nude patent Lady Peep sling. Dress: Victoria Beckham Collection A/W10.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Slash's wife is Yuck!!!


----------



## mishybelle

Kim should have worn spanx just to smooth things out. That charmeuse-like fabric rarely flatters anyone... 

Kelly Osbourne once said on Fashion Police that spanx should be mandatory for everyone on the red carpet; whether you are stick thin or not. I agree


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing nude patent Lady Peep sling. Dress: Victoria Beckham Collection A/W10.




Kim has also worn that dress in the back lol

fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Kim-Kardashian-Alexander-Mc.jpg


----------



## chacci1

LouboutinHottie said:


> another pic  I think they're fake.



Totally fake!!!!


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Kim has also worn that dress in the back lol
> 
> fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Kim-Kardashian-Alexander-Mc.jpg



huh?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

chacci1 said:


> Totally fake!!!!



ikr


----------



## LouboutinHottie

mishybelle said:


> Kim should have worn spanx just to smooth things out. That charmeuse-like fabric rarely flatters anyone...
> 
> Kelly Osbourne once said on Fashion Police that spanx should be mandatory for everyone on the red carpet; whether you are stick thin or not. I agree



ITA, she looks lumpy there when she's not.


----------



## karwood

eve415 said:


> Do all three of them ever wear any other shoes besides CL's? *On a lighter note, Kourt outfit is TDF*!!!



FYI, Kourtney's short are by Sachin+Babi and they are currently on sale at ShopBop: 
http://www.shopbop.com/sophie-short...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=13783

The marigold crepe silk blouse is HONOR by Giovanna Randall: http://honornyc.com/#!/press


----------



## karwood

Nicki Minaj wearing Bambou for the Glamour magazine's October 2011 issue. Crimson silk and wool coat with fox fur: Vionnet A/W 2011. Sunglasses: Tom Ford:


----------



## jenayb

^ Wow! Red Suede Bambou! 

Who had those..?


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> huh?




the girl in the background is wearing one of kim's dresses.  i recognized it bc when kim wore it she wore it with nude maggies.

just a weird thing i remembered.


----------



## NY_Mami

I don't know where else to post this.... but Phillipe Blond wearing the Supervic in the invite for their Fashion Week show....


----------



## LouboutinHottie

WOW Nicki looks FAB!!!! I love everything about that outfit.


----------



## NY_Mami

jenaywins said:


> ^ Wow! Red Suede Bambou!
> 
> Who had those..?


 
Emma Stone....


----------



## jenayb

NY_Mami said:


> Emma Stone....



:giggles:

No, I meant who sells them.


----------



## NY_Mami

jenaywins said:


> :giggles:
> 
> No, I meant who sells them.


 
Oh lol.....


----------



## purseinsanity

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yuck at Slash's wife



Why in the world do people who can afford the real thing buy these pieces of crap???


----------



## 318Platinum

purseinsanity said:


> Why in the world do people who can afford the real thing buy these pieces of crap???



My only guess is maybe she doesn't realize that they are fake? There are some people out there that can't tell the difference. I am still unsure about a LOT of styles, so I stay away from the Bay for now and Department stores, seeing as people buy the real shoes, and send the FAKE copies back for a refund. Hmph!


----------



## eve415

karwood said:


> FYI, Kourtney's short are by Sachin+Babi and they are currently on sale at ShopBop:
> http://www.shopbop.com/sophie-short...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=13783
> 
> The marigold crepe silk blouse is HONOR by Giovanna Randall: http://honornyc.com/#!/press



Thank you Karwood, I will be picking up the shorts!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

purseinsanity said:


> Why in the world do people who can afford the real thing buy these pieces of crap???



Some people are just cheap, and unwilling. My dad can afford designer stuff, but he'd never actually buy it for example.


----------



## purseinsanity

LouboutinHottie said:


> Some people are just cheap, and unwilling. My dad can afford designer stuff, but he'd never actually buy it for example.



I can understand if people don't want to buy really expensive things or can't afford to...just don't knowingly wear fake things, you know?  But the best that you can afford!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> she loves this style. probably bc the heel height doesn't seem really high.  she has a very nice figure but this is not very flattering



Can someone (*Kar*) ID her shorts, belt, and top?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

purseinsanity said:


> I can understand if people don't want to buy really expensive things or can't afford to...just don't knowingly wear fake things, you know?  But the best that you can afford!



ITA, you know there's always inspired pieces at Townshoes and Aldo for example, it doesn't HAVE to be a louboutin knockoff, people lose respect for you when you wear fakes. Inspired pieces actually look good compared to the fake thing.


----------



## karwood

LouboutinHottie said:


> Can someone (*Kar*) ID her shorts, belt, and top?




Top: McGinn "Chloe" blouse
Shorts: Amanda Uprichard
Belt: Chloe


----------



## LouboutinHottie

karwood said:


> Top: McGinn "Chloe" blouse
> Shorts: Amanda Uprichard
> Belt: Chloe



Thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

LouboutinHottie said:


> Can someone (*Kar*) ID her shorts, belt, and top?



Shirt  McGuinn Shorts  Amanda Uprichard
 Belt  Chloe




kar can give you more details but you can start your search with that


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> Shirt  McGuinn Shorts  Amanda Uprichard
> Belt  Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kar can give you more details but you can start your search with that



lol kar already replied hon but thanks anyways


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum , seen on _Jay Leno_ last night, wearing Bianca. Dress: Thomas Wylde. Jewelry: Wildlife by Heidi Klum.


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Shirt &#8211; McGuinn Shorts &#8211; Amanda Uprichard
> Belt &#8211; Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kar can give you more details but you can start your search with that



Not sure if this is a typo, but the brand is McGinn, not McGuinn.

http://www.mcginncollection.com/


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> u know INStyle did a survey of their closets and I was surprised by how few Cls they own in relation to their other shoes.  I think they're just always photographed in them.



Just saw this!

In case anyone is interested, 
Kourt has 153 pairs of shoes, 20 of which are Louboutins
Kim has 318 pairs of shoes, 63 of which are Louboutins
Khloe has 235 pairs of shoes, 71 of which are Louboutins

The article also said that whenever the three of them see a shoe they like, they get it in size 5, 7 and 9!


----------



## badbananagirl

I have way more louboutins than any of them


----------



## AEGIS

badbananagirl said:


> I have way more louboutins than any of them




i was thinking some of the women on this forum def. do.


----------



## AEGIS

LouboutinHottie said:


> lol kar already replied hon but thanks anyways




oopsie..i just went to the notification and responded.  didn't look in the thread


----------



## karwood

Actress Evan Rachel Wood wearing Bibi. Dress: Alessandra Rich F2011:


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing Meree. Sweater: Autumn Cashmere. Purse: Chanel:


----------



## karwood

Another, Evan Rachel Wood wearing Bibi. Vest: Dolce and Gabbana:


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Mago. Skirt: Rachel Roy. Top: Vintage. Clutch: Proenza Shouler:


----------



## karwood

aoqtpi said:


> Just saw this!
> 
> In case anyone is interested,
> Kourt has 153 pairs of shoes, 20 of which are Louboutins
> Kim has 318 pairs of shoes, 63 of which are Louboutins
> Khloe has 235 pairs of shoes, 71 of which are Louboutins
> 
> The article also said that whenever the three of them see a shoe they like, they get it in size 5, 7 and 9!



Speaking of this article, here is the pic of Kourtney taken from the Instyle Sept '11 issue. She is wearing Daffodile. Dress: Laura Smalls. Belt: Vintage.

I am also totally loving that Celine handbag propped on the chair


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Meree. Sweater: Autumn Cashmere. Purse: Chanel:



Love these shoes!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

AEGIS said:


> oopsie..i just went to the notification and responded.  didn't look in the thread



Haha  no problem


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> ^ Wow! Red Suede Bambou!
> 
> Who had those..?



Saks had them


----------



## Louboufan

Always looks so dang good! I love her style.


karwood said:


> Heidi Klum , seen on _Jay Leno_ last night, wearing Bianca. Dress: Thomas Wylde. Jewelry: Wildlife by Heidi Klum.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I love Kourtney's outfit! matches so well with the RB Mago.


----------



## BellaShoes

LOVE the leopard Celine bag!


----------



## AEGIS

Lala in red pigalle plato


----------



## AEGIS

LaToya Luckette is nude daffs


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> LaToya Luckette is nude daffs



Ok, who is she?


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Ok, who is she?




r&b singer. former original member of destiny's child


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> r&b singer. former original member of destiny's child



Oh yeah duh!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Meree. Sweater: Autumn Cashmere. Purse: Chanel:



This outfit is super super cute!!! Love her!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Speaking of this article, here is the pic of Kourtney taken from the Instyle Sept '11 issue. She is wearing Daffodile. Dress: Laura Smalls. Belt: Vintage.
> 
> I am also totally loving that Celine handbag propped on the chair



Love this photo!! her closet is really amazing!! I love her Celine tote too.


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Meree. Sweater: Autumn Cashmere. Purse: Chanel:



LOVE this Boy Chanel Tote!! Not sure at $4,500, though.  Would bite the bullet for this one, as I don't like the quilted Chanel at ALL!!! Thanks for this pic, Kar!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## AEGIS

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham




im glad david is carrying Harper 7.


----------



## HermesLuv

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham



Love this photo! She looks great!


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> Lala in red pigalle plato



Her dress reminds me of a nightshirt that one would wear to bed...


----------



## beduina

She's not a "celebrity" but, I had to post this one... British footballer David Bentley's girlfriend, Kimberley Mills in Lady Clou 

[URL="


----------



## needloub

beduina said:


> I have to post this one, British footballer David Bentley's girlfriend, Kimberley Mills in Lady Clou
> 
> [URL="



A mess!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham



I thought she wasn't allowed to wear heels anymore because of a slipped disc


----------



## inspiredgem

beduina said:


> She's not a "celebrity" but, I had to post this one... British footballer David Bentley's girlfriend, Kimberley Mills in Lady Clou


Oooh, I think this may explain what happened to these 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWD-LOUBOUT...23644?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588f97f91c


----------



## heiress-ox

beduina said:


> She's not a "celebrity" but, I had to post this one... British footballer David Bentley's girlfriend, Kimberley Mills in Lady Clou
> 
> [URL="



Haha oh my what a hot mess! Or shall we say still wearing one Lady Clou!


----------



## heiress-ox

needloub said:


> Her dress reminds me of a nightshirt that one would wear to bed...



me too!


----------



## AEGIS

beduina said:


> She's not a "celebrity" but, I had to post this one... British footballer David Bentley's girlfriend, Kimberley Mills in Lady Clou






this is freakin hilarious


----------



## eve415

inspiredgem said:


> Oooh, I think this may explain what happened to these
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWD-LOUBOUT...23644?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588f97f91c



I can't believe this auction actually has 34 bidders and is over $100. How can you possibly salvage this? Damn shame to whoever did this, they need to be locked up in a mental institute.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beduina said:


> She's not a "celebrity" but, I had to post this one... British footballer David Bentley's girlfriend, Kimberley Mills in Lady Clou
> 
> [URL="



whoa.... what happened to her? is she sick or just drunk???


----------



## needloub

heiress-ox said:


> me too!


----------



## beduina

CEC.LV4eva said:


> whoa.... what happened to her? is she sick or just drunk???



I believe she had one too many drinks  her left shoe is less than a metre away behind her. Even if you are that drunk how can you end up nearly barefoot?  Now, shame on that guy for not getting the other shoe back


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> whoa.... what happened to her? is she sick or just drunk???


 
Well I have one guess since she only has one shoe...hmmm really do you want this to be your picture of imfamy???  I thnk not, IMHO!!  Not that I haven't had a night or two of one too many but I've always had both shoes on and I'm able to stand up straight.  I wish her luck and all the best with her BF!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beduina said:


> I believe she had one too many drinks  her left shoe is less than a metre away behind her. Even if you are that drunk how can you end up nearly barefoot?  Now, shame on that guy for not getting the other shoe back



yeah... He looks pretty angry, probably cuz he forgot the shoe


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

beagly911 said:


> Well I have one guess since she only has one shoe...hmmm really do you want this to be your picture of imfamy???  I thnk not, IMHO!!  Not that I haven't had a night or two of one too many but I've always had both shoes on and I'm able to stand up straight.  I wish her luck and all the best with her BF!



haha all the best to her


----------



## Flip88

beduina said:


> She's not a "celebrity" but, I had to post this one... British footballer David Bentley's girlfriend, Kimberley Mills in Lady Clou
> 
> [URL="



A total mess indeed


----------



## chloe speaks

beduina said:


> She's not a "celebrity" but, I had to post this one... British footballer David Bentley's girlfriend, Kimberley Mills in (a) Lady Clou (not Lady Clous)



you said it best beduina!


----------



## hazeltt

inspiredgem said:


> Oooh, I think this may explain what happened to these
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWD-LOUBOUT...23644?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588f97f91c



Oh my! I wonder what he/she was thinking...


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham


 

She looks great


----------



## BellaShoes

Seriously... who snaps right back after Baby? Victoria looks fab!


----------



## daniigo

Originally Posted by aoqtpi View Post
Just saw this!

"In case anyone is interested,
Kourt has 153 pairs of shoes, 20 of which are Louboutins
Kim has 318 pairs of shoes, 63 of which are Louboutins
Khloe has 235 pairs of shoes, 71 of which are Louboutins

The article also said that whenever the three of them see a shoe they like, they get it in size 5, 7 and 9!"




Which tells you how well the shoes are built, or that there is a cobbler in Calabasas making about $200G's a year fixing blown out heels.   Just saying!


----------



## daniigo

LouboutinHottie said:


> *Emma Stone* in Pigalle Plato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jennifer Hudson* in Maggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rachel Bilson* in Miss Clichy? or Bianca? can't tell from this view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I totally forget who this is* in Lucifer Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Adriana Lima* in either Eco or Winter Trash please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sofia Vergara* in Bianca





That gorgeous talented doll is Jaime King.............but you remember the Kardashians ....right?????


----------



## 5elle

BellaShoes said:


> Seriously... who snaps right back after Baby? Victoria looks fab!



Hardly a snap-back if the stories of her locking herself away on a strict diet with tons of Tracy Anderson are to be believed. She looks amazing though.


----------



## DariaD

double post.


----------



## DariaD

Jessica Simpson wearing black Super Dombasle on Kabo holidays.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

inspiredgem said:


> Oooh, I think this may explain what happened to these
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWD-LOUBOUT...23644?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588f97f91c



WTF?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

daniigo said:


> That gorgeous talented doll is Jaime King.............but you remember the Kardashians ....right?????



yeeees of course


----------



## AEGIS

Ciara is otk boots


----------



## needloub

^Oh Ciara


----------



## bling*lover

AEGIS said:


> Ciara is otk boots


 
Yikes, she could seriously be wearing those as pants instead!


----------



## aoqtpi

^ Agreed! Don't like this look at all


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I third that.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Kim looking (not her best) in the Super Dombasle.


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ I know those sheer overlays are supposed to be really "in", but this just misses the mark for me, especially with the super dombasles


----------



## karwood

I hope everyone is having a good Labor Day weekend.

Kate Bosworth wearing Alta Rita Diams. Dress: Chanel Resort 2012:


----------



## karwood

Nicole Scherzinger wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Kristian Aadnevik F2011.


----------



## 5elle

karwood said:


> I hope everyone is having a good Labor Day weekend.
> 
> Kate Bosworth wearing Alta Rita Diams. Dress: Chanel Resort 2012:



She is frighteningly thin but that aside I love this look.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ I know those sheer overlays are supposed to be really "in", but this just misses the mark for me, especially with the super dombasles



agree


----------



## eve415

Lala V. in Roccia Python Declic?
sandrarose.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/IMG_6099.jpg
fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Lala-Luda-Day-Weekend-Snakeskin-Pumps.jpg


----------



## eve415

eve415 said:


> Lala V. in Roccia Python Declic?
> sandrarose.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/IMG_6099.jpg
> fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Lala-Luda-Day-Weekend-Snakeskin-Pumps.jpg


----------



## Rubypout

UK Daytime TV presenter Holly Willoughby wearing Amethyst Bambou with a DVF dress


----------



## NY_Mami

beduina said:


> She's not a "celebrity" but, I had to post this one... British footballer David Bentley's girlfriend, Kimberley Mills in Lady Clou


 
That Lonely Lady Clou is in the back by herself.... lol....


----------



## .pursefiend.

LouboutinHottie said:


> Kim & Kourtney K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dress is AMQ.
> 
> Stolen from the Kim K celeb thread


 
which CLs is Kourt wearing?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

.pursefiend. said:


> which CLs is Kourt wearing?



Looks like the Ron Ron or Declic.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ I know those sheer overlays are supposed to be really "in", but this just misses the mark for me, especially with the super dombasles



I think it's the vest for me, the dombasle look alright, but the vest just makes it look horrible. and KimK usually looks AMAZING.


----------



## .pursefiend.

LouboutinHottie said:


> Looks like the Ron Ron or Declic.


 
thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

emma watson in black/black piggie spikes and McQ


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## amazigrace

Am I the only one getting tired of seeing pics of the Kardashians? I like them okay, but just seems like they're SO over-exposed and there are so many other beautiful women out
there who dress better than they do. Just my humble opinion - don't anyone blast me now!


----------



## laurenam

amazigrace said:


> Am I the only one getting tired of seeing pics of the Kardashians? I like them okay, but just seems like they're SO over-exposed and there are so many other beautiful women out
> there who dress better than they do. Just my humble opinion - don't anyone blast me now!


 
Agreed! I like them, but not enough to see them every day. I don't even see my husband every day!!


----------



## 5elle

amazigrace said:


> Am I the only one getting tired of seeing pics of the Kardashians? I like them okay, but just seems like they're SO over-exposed and there are so many other beautiful women out
> there who dress better than they do. Just my humble opinion - don't anyone blast me now!



Nope completely sick of them. What happened the Kardashian ban we implemented a while back? They're putting me off my CLs.


----------



## indypup

.pursefiend. said:


> which CLs is Kourt wearing?



Kourtney is wearing Roccia Python Rolandos. 

Looks like Lala's pythons might be Biancas?


----------



## eve415

5elle said:


> Nope completely sick of them. What happened the Kardashian ban we implemented a while back? They're putting me off my CLs.



I second the motion. Now all in favor...


----------



## amazigrace

Ugh, and now they're all three on Letterman.
Does it ever stop???


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


>



Din't Khloe just have on, like, the same outfit as Kim only in dusty pink the other day? What's up with the tulip skirts with the tie neck, romance blouses? Did I miss the memo?


----------



## eve415

jenaywins said:


> Din't Khloe just have on, like, the same outfit as Kim only in dusty pink the other day? What's up with the tulip skirts with the tie neck, romance blouses? Did I miss the memo?



Both pieces are from their Kardashian Kollection @ Sears. Let's see if any of them will still be wearing their junk a month from now. And am I the only one that's bothered by the fact they misspell words just so it can begin with K? It's like duh we get it....


----------



## jenayb

eve415 said:


> Both pieces are from their Kardashian Kollection @ Sears. Let's see how long this lasts



Ah ha!! Now THAT explains a lot.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Ah ha!! Now THAT explains a lot.




lol i guess they're trying to convince us their crap clothes are worth buying


----------



## .pursefiend.

indypup said:


> Kourtney is wearing Roccia Python Rolandos.
> 
> Looks like Lala's pythons might be Biancas?


 

thank you! time to go research those


----------



## Rubypout

Holly Willoughby in Leopard Pigalle


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> emma watson in black/black piggie spikes and McQ


 
I love this lil girl..she's so not little anymore lol but she looks so adorable!


----------



## karwood

amazigrace said:


> Am I the only one getting tired of seeing pics of the Kardashians? I like them okay, but just seems like they're SO over-exposed and there are so many other beautiful women out
> there who dress better than they do. Just my humble opinion - don't anyone blast me now!





5elle said:


> Nope completely sick of them. What happened the Kardashian ban we implemented a while back? They're putting me off my CLs.



I would also like to add that we stop posting pic of "Basketball Wives" and other "celebrities" that need an explanation of who they are. The "Basketball Wives" are famous for ONLY being married to an NBA players. At least the Kardashians are business entrepreneurs and  are earning their own money.


----------



## karwood

Cameron Diaz wearing Panier. Jeans: AG Adriano Goldschmied Stilt Jean. Handbag: Tod's:


----------



## amazigrace

karwood said:


> I would also like to add that we stop posting pic of "Basketball Wives" and other "celebrities" that needs an explanation of who they are. The "Basketball Wives" are famous for ONLY being married to an NBA players. At least the Kardashians are business entrepreneurs and  are earning their own money.



I agree with you, *karwood!* Basketball wives???? Please!

Cameron always looks so amazing! Love her style.


----------



## karwood

amazigrace said:


> *I agree with you, karwood! Basketball wives???? Please!*
> 
> Cameron always looks so amazing! Love her style.



IMHO, that's like digging  into the bottom of the barrel and searching for any pics of any random person wearing CL, just to be able to post "something" on the "Celebs and CL" thread.


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> I would also like to add that we stop posting pic of "Basketball Wives" and other "celebrities" that need an explanation of who they are. The "Basketball Wives" are famous for ONLY being married to an NBA players. At least the Kardashians are business entrepreneurs and  are earning their own money.




they're famous for a sex tape. let's not pretend it's anything more or anything less bc of their "entrepreneurship"/famewhoring. 

the idea of fame is so subjective, it's really not that serious.  at the end of the day...it's pictures on the internet. not that deep.


----------



## amazigrace

I agree again, *karwood!* I love to see pictures of true famous people we all know and love - like the ones you post. And by the way, I really appreciate how you always post who made their clothes, too. Let's see more of the 'real' stars, and stop with all the others no one knows. 

Before slapping me around, just remember this is only MY opinion, and I'm certainly not trying to speak for anyone else. I just like to know who the person is when he/she is posted in this thread.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Fame and celebrity are very subjective terms. Pop culture of the moment relies heavily on Reality TV and that includes the Baskbetball Wives, the Footballer Wives, and yes, even the Kardashians. 

Tpf is made up of a variety of cultures, nationalities, ages, genders, and interests. In whatever category a combination of the aforementioned characteristics places me...I'd rather see pics of Evelyn Lozada than Christie Brinkley. That doesn't mean I can't respect or appreciate Ms. Brinkley in her CLs. What binds us all is shoes and the love of a designer. 

If I may offer a solution, if you're not a fan, beyond the obvious not posting a pic, simply don't comment or take the time to read the post. I think to put a ban on a category of celebrities because someone somewhere doesn't think they're worthy is marginalizing to members.

And if I may hop down off of my soapbox...can we get back to viewing/criticising/envying some celebs and shoes!


----------



## chacci1

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Fame and celebrity are very subjective terms. Pop culture of the moment relies heavily on Reality TV and that includes the Baskbetball Wives, the Footballer Wives, and yes, even the Kardashians.
> 
> Tpf is made up of a variety of cultures, nationalities, ages, genders, and interests. In whatever category a combination of the aforementioned characteristics places me...I'd rather see pics of Evelyn Lozada than Christie Brinkley. That doesn't mean I can't respect or appreciate Ms. Brinkley in her CLs. What binds us all is shoes and the love of a designer.
> 
> If I may offer a solution, if you're not a fan, beyond the obvious not posting a pic, simply don't comment or take the time to read the post. I think to put a ban on a category of celebrities because someone somewhere doesn't think they're worthy is marginalizing to members.
> 
> And if I may hop down off of my soapbox...can we get back to viewing/criticising/envying some celebs and shoes!


----------



## LavenderIce

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Fame and celebrity are very subjective terms. Pop culture of the moment relies heavily on Reality TV and that includes the Baskbetball Wives, the Footballer Wives, and yes, even the Kardashians.
> 
> Tpf is made up of a variety of cultures, nationalities, ages, genders, and interests. In whatever category a combination of the aforementioned characteristics places me...I'd rather see pics of Evelyn Lozada than Christie Brinkley. That doesn't mean I can't respect or appreciate Ms. Brinkley in her CLs. What binds us all is shoes and the love of a designer.
> 
> *If I may offer a solution, if you're not a fan, beyond the obvious not posting a pic, simply don't comment or take the time to read the post. I think to put a ban on a category of celebrities because someone somewhere doesn't think they're worthy is marginalizing to members.*
> 
> And if I may hop down off of my soapbox...can we get back to viewing/criticising/envying some celebs and shoes!



ITA *Choco*!  There aren't any rules for this thread on what does or does not define a celebrity.  Sure, there are some I like to see more than others, but no matter what, it's all about seeing CLs for me.


----------



## rilokiley

AEGIS said:


> they're famous for a sex tape. let's not pretend it's anything more or anything less bc of their "entrepreneurship"/famewhoring.
> 
> *the idea of fame is so subjective, it's really not that serious.  at the end of the day...it's pictures on the internet. not that deep.*



ITA.  If you don't like who is being posted or think that they are not celebrity-worthy, who cares?  Keep it movin...




ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Fame and celebrity are very subjective terms. Pop culture of the moment relies heavily on Reality TV and that includes the Baskbetball Wives, the Footballer Wives, and yes, even the Kardashians.
> 
> Tpf is made up of a variety of cultures, nationalities, ages, genders, and interests. In whatever category a combination of the aforementioned characteristics places me...I'd rather see pics of Evelyn Lozada than Christie Brinkley. That doesn't mean I can't respect or appreciate Ms. Brinkley in her CLs. What binds us all is shoes and the love of a designer.
> 
> *If I may offer a solution, if you're not a fan, beyond the obvious not posting a pic, simply don't comment or take the time to read the post. I think to put a ban on a category of celebrities because someone somewhere doesn't think they're worthy is marginalizing to members.*
> 
> And if I may hop down off of my soapbox...can we get back to viewing/criticising/envying some celebs and shoes!



Well said.  I think it would be ridiculous to police who can or can't be posted in this thread.  Just because you've never heard of them doesn't mean they shouldn't be posted here.  




LavenderIce said:


> ITA *Choco*!  There aren't any rules for this thread on what does or does not define a celebrity.  Sure, there are some I like to see more than others, but no matter what, it's all about seeing CLs for me.



Yup!


----------



## AEGIS

Back to topic....former vj/reality tv star/and an actual basketball wife...Lala Vasquez in black/silver Pigalle Plato


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> Back to topic....former vj/reality tv star/and an actual basketball wife...Lala Vasquez in black/silver Pigalle Plato



WOW, That looks NOTHING like her!!! She has come a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG way since her TRL/MTV days!!!! 

UPDATE:: OK, I see it now! It's just at first glance for me, I didn't know that was her. lol


----------



## Star1231

I love Lala's dress.  Anyone have an ID?


----------



## AEGIS

Star1231 said:


> I love Lala's dress.  Anyone have an ID?




stella mccartney


----------



## mishybelle

Lala's dress is so awesome! It totally tricked my eyes... I need one!


----------



## myu3160

aegis said:


> they're famous for a sex tape. Let's not pretend it's anything more or anything less bc of their "entrepreneurship"/famewhoring.
> 
> The idea of fame is so subjective, it's really not that serious. At the end of the day...it's pictures on the internet. Not that deep.


 

ita!


----------



## needloub

mishybelle said:


> Lala's dress is so awesome! It totally tricked my eyes... I need one!



It tricks the eyes to make her seem slimmer. Love it!


----------



## Star1231

^^Right! Kate Winslet wore it a few days ago.


----------



## jenayb

Star1231 said:


> ^^Right! Kate Winslet wore it a few days ago.





Oh hi!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Rubypout said:


> Holly Willoughby in Leopard Pigalle


 
Yay for lovely Holly!! Loved the other pic of her you posted earlier too!


----------



## karwood

Selita Ebanks wearing Rom booties. Dress: Missoni:


----------



## Rubypout

poppyseed said:


> Yay for lovely Holly!! Loved the other pic of her you posted earlier too!



Agreed! I love her style. She has Bambou on again today, this week has been 'This Morning' Loubi watch whilst I've been exercising :giggles:


----------



## laurenam

karwood said:


> Selita Ebanks wearing Rom booties. Dress: Missoni:


 

Love the shirt in the background. LOL.


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Very Noeud:


----------



## karwood

laurenam said:


> Love the shirt in the background. LOL.



LOL! I did not notice the t-shirt in the background.


----------



## karwood

Eva Longoria wearing Numero Prive. Tunic: Akiko:


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Very Noeud:



Love this pair! It looks so good against her pale skin!


----------



## karwood

Actress Malin Akerman wearing Boulima. Dress: Missoni RST 2012:


----------



## karwood

Singer Adele wearing Miss Tack. Dress: Clements Ribeiro F2011


----------



## karwood

Actress Camilla Belle wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Missoni for Target:


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Very Noeud:




Dress: Elie Saab FRTW2011


----------



## Star1231

jenaywins said:


> Oh hi!!!!




Jenay!!!  Hi beautiful!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

mishybelle said:


> Lala's dress is so awesome! It totally tricked my eyes... I need one!




me too!  i _so _need me a dress with black side panels!!!


----------



## jenayb

Star1231 said:


> Jenay!!! Hi beautiful!!!


 
Oh hi!!! 

Um, can I just say.... Go away, AZ summer!! I'm over you!!!


----------



## skislope15

These look really huge on the back of her feet



karwood said:


> Actress Malin Akerman wearing Boulima. Dress: Missoni RST 2012:


----------



## lumkeikei

Here is a screen shot of Lisa Vanderpump's custom Louboutin on 2nd season ep.1.


----------



## Raffaluv

karwood said:


> IMHO, that's like digging into the bottom of the barrel and searching for any pics of any random person wearing CL, just to be able to post "something" on the "Celebs and CL" thread.


 

Wow, I'm sorry but this is mean.  It's not as if anyone is getting paid to post pics in this thread. 
I thought it was all about the shoes?!  
Perhaps that person just happens to be into that "celeb" & wants to share?!  I never come in this thread & i'll see myself out now....yikes! 
As others have said it's all subjective - IMHO you gotta give people a break, life is much too short. :tpfrox:


----------



## amazigrace

I'm not sure about those Lisa Vanderpump custom CLs.
Are they just a little over-done? And maybe heavy?


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Very Noeud:


 
Amazing as usual.


----------



## nillacobain

Close-up of Dita's VNs:





Source: JustJared


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

lumkeikei said:


> Here is a screen shot of Lisa Vanderpump's custom Louboutin on 2nd season ep.1.


 
Lisa is one of my fave housewives of allll time (she reminds me of Joan/Jackie Collins) but these shoes... doin' the most!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I agree with you two. Lisa's shoes were fugly!!!


----------



## karwood

Raffaluv said:


> Wow, I'm sorry but this is mean.  It's not as if anyone is getting paid to post pics in this thread.
> I thought it was all about the shoes?!
> Perhaps that person just happens to be into that "celeb" & wants to share?!  I never come in this thread & i'll see myself out now....yikes!
> As others have said it's all subjective - IMHO you gotta give people a break, life is much too short. :tpfrox:



Everyone is entitled to their opinion. If you anything else you would like to share with me, please do not hesitate to send me a PM.

:back2topic:

Model Elisa Sednaoui wearing Bye Bye.


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Lisa is one of my fave housewives of allll time (she reminds me of Joan/Jackie Collins) but these shoes... doin' the most!




they look really chunky


----------



## AEGIS

kelly rowland on the set of her new video in Leopard Mamanouk booties


----------



## Star1231

jenaywins said:


> Oh hi!!!
> 
> Um, can I just say.... Go away, AZ summer!! I'm over you!!!



I hear you!!  I just came back into town after a few weeks in TX and I was miserably hot there, but not as bad as here!


----------



## Raffaluv

*Totally* agree with you, just taken aback. I'm done, like I said - life is much too short! 
:back2topic:   





karwood said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. If you anything else you would like to share with me, please do not hesitate to send me a PM.
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> Model Elisa Sednaoui wearing Bye Bye.


----------



## amazigrace

Model Elisa Sednaoui wearing Bye Bye.



Ooohh, I want these bye-byes! SO beautiful!

LOL - those barfing smilies are too life-like!!!


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> kelly rowland on the set of her new video in Leopard Mamanouk booties



These are actually the leopard Daff bootie.


----------



## AEGIS

chacci1 said:


> These are actually the leopard Daff bootie.




thanks chacci! i thought i saw a platform.  do you have these in the leopard?


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Actress Camilla Belle wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Missoni for Target:



Love this look! Mixing high with low...def my style!


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> thanks chacci! i thought i saw a platform.  do you have these in the leopard?



I did have them in the leopard but ended up returning them. They were just too much for me!  However, I kept them in the black suede (in my avi).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> Model Elisa Sednaoui wearing Bye Bye.



Are these in stores yet?


----------



## purseinsanity

amazigrace said:


> I'm not sure about those Lisa Vanderpump custom CLs.
> Are they just a little over-done? And maybe heavy?



I can't say I'm loving them.  They look tacky, IMO.


----------



## purseinsanity

karwood said:


> Actress Malin Akerman wearing Boulima. Dress: Missoni RST 2012:



Is it just me or are those shoes huge on her?  The gap behind her ankle looks enormous!


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> kelly rowland on the set of her new video in Leopard Mamanouk booties


 
Love this shot!! And want the boots!


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham wearing Vicky. Dress: Victoria Beckham:


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Are these in stores yet?



I have not seen or heard of the Bye Bye arriving to any stores/boutiques yet. There are several fall styles that still have not made it out to any of the stores yet. Since the atelier did take a vacation break in August, some styles will take longer to arrive than others.


----------



## karwood

purseinsanity said:


> Is it just me or are those shoes huge on her?  The gap behind her ankle looks enormous!



Some celebrities "borrow"  clothes and shoes from stylists. I'm guessing her stylist did not have the right size shoes available for her to wear.


----------



## amazigrace

Wow! Victoria looks so unlike herself. The hair, the dress - just not
her usual beautiful and put together self.


----------



## poppyseed

I agree she looks totally different than usual...not sure what it is exactly though...Love the colour combo of the bright purple with the grey!


----------



## BattyBugs

She is slouching, which is totally unlike her. I love the dress and the boots, but they just seem a bit off (to me) together.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Vicky. Dress: Victoria Beckham:


 


amazigrace said:


> Wow! Victoria looks so unlike herself. The hair, the dress - just not
> her usual beautiful and put together self.


 
I agree! And I swear I see a stain on her dress! Do you see it?


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> I agree! And I swear I see a stain on her dress! Do you see it?



She was seen carrying  baby Harper before the other pics were taken. Maybe there was a little accident on her dress. I agree, she does not look her best.  I think the dress needs to  be shorten just a bit. IMO, it's a bit too long and looks a bit too frumpy.


----------



## amazigrace

Not to belabor Victoria's outfit, but here's
another pic that looks better. I agree, maybe
the baby is the problem! She actually looks
cute here, but I think her dress is too long
and frumpy - for her! But look at that damn
flat tummy and how young Harper is.

*jenay,* that stain looks like formula! LOL!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> She was seen carrying baby Harper before the other pics were taken. Maybe there was a little accident on her dress. I agree, she does not look her best. I think the dress needs to be shorten just a bit. IMO, it's a bit too long and looks a bit too frumpy.


 
Ahh. Yes it does look like a little bit of spit up.


----------



## jenayb

amazigrace said:


> Not to belabor Victoria's outfit, but here's
> another pic that looks better. I agree, maybe
> the baby is the problem! She actually looks
> cute here, but I think her dress is too long
> and frumpy - for her! But look at that damn
> flat tummy and how young Harper is.
> 
> *jenay,* that stain looks like formula! LOL!


 
Yes!!! Formula!! It does!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> I have not seen or heard of the Bye Bye arriving to any stores/boutiques yet. There are several fall styles that still have not made it out to any of the stores yet. Since the atelier did take a vacation break in August, some styles will take longer to arrive than others.



Thank you


----------



## candyapples88

karwood said:


> Actress Camilla Belle wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Missoni for Target:



I absolute love her


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I agree!! She is awesome!! :sunnies


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> She was seen carrying baby Harper before the other pics were taken. Maybe there was a little accident on her dress. I agree, she does not look her best.* I think the dress needs to be shorten just a bit. IMO, it's a bit too long and looks a bit too frumpy.*


 

I agree w/Kar. The dress is too long for those boots but I love the color combo.


----------



## nillacobain

amazigrace said:


> Not to belabor Victoria's outfit, but here's
> another pic that looks better. I agree, maybe
> the baby is the problem! She actually looks
> cute here, but I think her dress is too long
> and frumpy - for her! *But look at that damn*
> *flat tummy and how young Harper is.*
> 
> *jenay,* that stain looks like formula! LOL!


 

ush: Arghhhh


----------



## karwood

Sophia Bush wearing Bibi. Blouse and skirt: Rebecca Taylor FRTW2011:


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I meant Victoria Beckham, is Awesome@!!! Not Camila Belle.


----------



## karwood

Malin Akerman wearing Pampas:


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham wearing Daf Booty:


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Sophia Bush wearing Bibi. Blouse and skirt: Rebecca Taylor FRTW2011:



Bad combo!


----------



## AEGIS

M.Fox w/ a sweet charity clutch


----------



## amazigrace

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daf Booty:



I love how she carries her little baby around NYC.


----------



## imelda74

jenaywins said:


> oh hi!!! :d
> 
> um, can i just say.... Go away, az summer!! I'm over you!!!


 
ita.


----------



## jenayb

imelda74 said:


> ita.



Omg it is amazing out right now!! We are driving with our sun roof open as we speak!!!'


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daf Booty:



Three words.........I LOVE IT !!!!  Now I hate I cancelled my Daf Botty order. Just have WAAAAY too much Black right now.


----------



## Vodkaine

It's not safe to me.. to carry a baby with these.. é_è


----------



## PeepToe

Vodkaine said:


> It's not safe to me.. to carry a baby with these.. é_è



I thought the same thing. I can carry my 18 month old around in my dafs. I have to walk super slow to balance myself properly though. But I am not VB being hounded in the NYC streets. It seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Star1231

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daf Booty:



This is making me nervous.  I'm confident holding my 8.5 month old in my 120mm's but with anything higher, he's going to DH or in the stroller.


----------



## ellieroma

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daf Booty:



the booties look incredible!! 
If only i had the funds and the balance to own them


----------



## Vodkaine

Balance is one thing.. but when the even floors of NYC street are against you.. I mean.. She cannot even look her fee, is she's holding the baby. Although i'm in awe with her skills I just would not do that with a 2 months old x)


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham wearing Daf botty. Dress: Victoria by Victoria Beckham Spring 2012. Handbag: Victoria Beckham Collection


----------



## karwood

Actress Madeline Carroll wearing Ziggy.


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! The Ziggy look fantastic with that dress!!!!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Oh NO victoria, the booties and the pink dress. But Madeline Carroll looks amazing. Her shoes are TDF


----------



## heiress-ox

#1 I love VB but I am not a fan of that dresswith the Daf booty

But... 

This is my first time seeing the Ziggy on and it looks absolutely amazing with that dress! Thanks *Kar*!


----------



## AEGIS

Music Artist Trina [on the right] in leopard pony Markesling


----------



## AEGIS

tv host & radio personality Wendy Williams w/Vivienne Tam in lace pigalle


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Actress Madeline Carroll wearing Ziggy.



YES!!! This is Heaven!!! I actually want these now!  Great Combo, girl!


----------



## gymangel812

karwood said:


> Actress Madeline Carroll wearing Ziggy.



Can anyone id that dress?


----------



## AEGIS

KimK


----------



## AEGIS

KourtK.  she is loving her mago's of late. idk how i feel about them with so much blie though.






and again


----------



## AEGIS

Vodkaine said:


> It's not safe to me.. to carry a baby with these.. é_è




ive never seen a pic of her falling and she didn't fall. she probably is not walking far.  i expect to see beyonce wearing sky high heels and carrying her baby.  for some women--heels are their flats.  

as much as she wanted a daughter--i am sure she is being cautious


----------



## nillacobain

AEGIS said:


> *ive never seen a pic of her falling and she didn't fall. *she probably is not walking far. i expect to see beyonce wearing sky high heels and carrying her baby. for some women--heels are their flats.
> 
> *as much as she wanted a daughter--i am sure she is being cautious*


 

I was about to post the same thing.


----------



## 5elle

AEGIS said:


> KimK



You know the ignore poster function? I need an ignore Kardashian function...just can't deal.


----------



## 5elle

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daf botty. Dress: Victoria by Victoria Beckham Spring 2012. Handbag: Victoria Beckham Collection



No Vicky, I love you, but no.


----------



## 5elle

karwood said:


> Actress Madeline Carroll wearing Ziggy.



Work it


----------



## AEGIS

5elle said:


> You know the ignore poster function? I need an ignore Kardashian function...just can't deal.




yeah...you can just scroll


----------



## 5elle

AEGIS said:


> yeah...you can just scroll



Yep...been doing it for months now.


----------



## Rubypout

Holly Willoughby's daily dose of CL - Leopard Pigalle & DVF dress


----------



## roussel

I love the ziggy even more!


----------



## Marrion

Rosanna Davidson


----------



## LavenderIce

Stacy Keibler


----------



## jeshika

^her bun makes her look so much taller than him! :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Stacy Keibler



This is just such an odd, unexpected pairing to me!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Jessica Capshaw


----------



## BellaShoes

Is that George's new GF?  not feeling it...


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Is that George's new GF?  not feeling it...



Yep. Stacy Keibler or however you spell it. Meh.


----------



## BattyBugs

I saw the Ziggy in person today. It is amazing IRL! I wanted to try it on, but my SA told me that all but the display pair had been shipped to the NM's in California. :cry:


----------



## needloub

LavenderIce said:


> Stacy Keibler



She has legs for days!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Music Artist Trina [on the right] in leopard pony Markesling



I have NEVER seen Trina look so amazing.

Somewhere, Mr. Carter is crying his eyes out.


----------



## flowergirly

jeshika said:


> ^her bun makes her look so much taller than him! :giggles:


She towers over him ... he'd need the Manhattan phone book to stand on to kiss her.


----------



## heiress-ox

*Kim K in Blue Suede Daffy*
*I think I need this shoe to break out of my black rut - not sure if it's Navy Blue but the flash makes it almost look RB 





*Kourtney K in Black Spike Pigalle*


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> *Kim K in Blue Suede Daffy*
> *I think I need this shoe to break out of my black rut - not sure if it's Navy Blue but the flash makes it almost look RB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kourtney K in Black Spike Pigalle*




is kourt elvis?


----------



## jeshika

AEGIS said:


> is kourt elvis?





she's try so hard!


----------



## AEGIS

more Kardashians.  they're shooting their show and calling the paps.  it's gonna happen.
black suede Daffy


----------



## karwood

Renee Zellweger wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Carolina Herrera:


----------



## karwood

Cat Deeley wearing Josefa. Dress by Worth:


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> more Kardashians. they're shooting their show and calling the paps. it's gonna happen.
> black suede Daffy


 

can anyone ID this dress? It doesn't look the best on her...but maybe on me  TIA!


----------



## karwood

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> can anyone ID this dress? It doesn't look the best on her...but maybe on me  TIA!



Rachel Roy. It is available on the RR site, but in the mulberry color only:

http://www.rachelroy.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-rachelroy-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=110172848


----------



## Ms.parker123

The black suede dafs look so comfy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beyonce


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Boulima. Dress: Vera Wang:


----------



## AEGIS

that dress hides her belly well



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce



I am really digging Solange Knowles head-to-toe J.Crew outfit.


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> I am really digging Solange Knowles head-to-toe J.Crew outfit.



My thoughts exactly!! If you ask me, I think Solange looks better than Beyonce in this pic!!


----------



## needloub

Solange has a lot of style!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> My thoughts exactly!! If you ask me, I think Solange looks better than Beyonce in this pic!!




they look so different i cant even compare.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

karwood said:


> Rachel Roy. It is available on the RR site, but in the mulberry color only:
> 
> http://www.rachelroy.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-rachelroy-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=110172848


 

thank you Kar! That mulberry is pretty but I think I should give "Rach" a call and see if she'll get me the camel color haha! Now where did I put that number?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> is kourt elvis?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Actress Madeline Carroll wearing Ziggy.



Those booties are really amazing! and very special!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

IMO the Ziggys are cute, but def.not for everyday though!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

karwood said:


> Cat Deeley wearing Josefa. Dress by Worth:


 
I love the Josephas in this colorway!


----------



## AEGIS

BattyBugs said:


> I love the Josephas in this colorway!




i do too.  she looks lovely.


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> they look so different i cant even compare.



I'm just not feeling this Sequin deal on Beyonce at all. Two totally different looks, like you said. BTW, Solange needs to get back to work because I love her music!!


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> I'm just not feeling this Sequin deal on Beyonce at all. Two totally different looks, like you said. BTW, Solange needs to get back to work because I love her music!!




i loved her album! Cosmic Journey is my song!


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Vicky. Dress: Victoria Beckham:



These were her Christian Louboutin for Victoria Beckham boot... usually when it's written like that it becomes part of the designer, in this case victoria beckhams, collection... is that what happened? I didn't think Louboutin did that sort of thing? I'm confused.. so anyone want to explain.. feel free


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> KimK



I'm loving that leopard jumpsuit, even though I'm not a jumpsuit person...but how old is Kylie now!? she's dressing like she's 30!! be a kid!


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> can anyone ID this dress? It doesn't look the best on her...but maybe on me  TIA!




I'm sure it'll look SOO MUCH BETTER AND WAY MORE FABULOUS ON YOU... that's one thing I don't get...why her body is a big deal. I'm just not that big of a fan, there are so many other women around that I have body envy of... but definitely not her. 

here's another pic of the dress (just imagine the daffys with it! ) 





...NOT CUTE. You can see her spanx and tummy. :weird:


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Boulima. Dress: Vera Wang:




I have to admit (Even though I hate to!) that I'm loving the colored lipstick choices she's been choosing lately. So much more classic/exotic.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Szhor


----------



## jamidee

Another Kardashian Kollection dress (a much more flattering one) and I'm guessing black suede daffys ... Can't see the heel, but they look suede to me?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

318Platinum said:


> WOW, That looks NOTHING like her!!! She has come a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG way since her TRL/MTV days!!!!
> 
> UPDATE:: OK, I see it now! It's just at first glance for me, I didn't know that was her. lol


 
ITA! From her MTV days I wouldv'e never taken Lala to be a "glam girl". She looks nice though.



karwood said:


> Selita Ebanks wearing Rom booties. Dress: Missoni:


 
That shirt is hilarious



laurenam said:


> Love the shirt in the background. LOL.


 
Dito!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Very Noeud:


 
She looks amazing as always



karwood said:


> Actress Malin Akerman wearing Boulima. Dress: Missoni RST 2012:


 
I don't understand how people are able to walk in shoes that are too big.



karwood said:


> Singer Adele wearing Miss Tack. Dress: Clements Ribeiro F2011


 
She loks great.



karwood said:


> Actress Camilla Belle wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Missoni for Target:


 
Wow, I remember when she was like 11!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Actress Madeline Carroll wearing Ziggy.


 
This combo is amazing!!!



AEGIS said:


> Music Artist Trina [on the right] in leopard pony Markesling


 


AEGIS said:


> tv host & radio personality Wendy Williams w/Vivienne Tam in lace pigalle


 
Her and Trina have come a long way!!!



AEGIS said:


> KourtK.  she is loving her mago's of late. idk how i feel about them with so much blie though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again


 
That 1st outfit is hideous, but the mago's are gorgeous! 



LavenderIce said:


> Stacy Keibler


 
She looks so tall....


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

heiress-ox said:


> *Kim K in Blue Suede Daffy*
> *I think I need this shoe to break out of my black rut - not sure if it's Navy Blue but the flash makes it almost look RB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kourtney K in Black Spike Pigalle*


 
WTF is going on w/ Kourt's head???



AEGIS said:


> more Kardashians.  *they're shooting their show and calling the paps*.  it's gonna happen.
> black suede Daffy
> 
> Are people still watching that mess?


 


LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce


 
I don't like that dress, it's too much. 



LavenderIce said:


> Jessica Szhor


 
Those blue dresses are so pretty!



jamidee said:


> Another Kardashian Kollection dress (a much more flattering one) and I'm guessing black suede daffys ... Can't see the heel, but they look suede to me?


 
She actually looks normal/pretty in this picture.


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Jessica Szhor in Herve Leger


----------



## AEGIS

Actress/comedienne Aisha Tyler in Maudissima [?]


----------



## AEGIS

Jessica again


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Taraji P. Henson in HL & Lady Daf


----------



## AEGIS

Reality TV star Jennifer Williams in Ziggy


----------



## karwood

Another Jessica Szohr wearing tourterelle suede Bibi. Dress: Marchesa RST2011:


----------



## karwood

Fashion designer, Georgina Chapman, wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Marchesa F2011:


----------



## karwood

Khloe Kardashian wearing Bridget Back. Blazer: Kardashian Kollection:


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> I'm sure it'll look SOO MUCH BETTER AND WAY MORE FABULOUS ON YOU... that's one thing I don't get...why her body is a big deal. I'm just not that big of a fan, there are so many other women around that I have body envy of... but definitely not her.
> 
> here's another pic of the dress (just imagine the daffys with it! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...NOT CUTE. You can see her spanx and tummy. :weird:


 

thanks Jam! you are toooo sweet! I agree though-with this cut and sleeve, the dress isn't supposed to be skin tight like this. it's warping her shape. why pay for the boobs if you're just gonna smash them down like that?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Reality TV star Jennifer Williams in Ziggy


 
this is the 2nd ziggy pic I've seen and I'm lovin it! it's such a fun shoe, hope to see more looks with it this season!


----------



## myu3160

AEGIS said:


> Actress Jessica Szhor in Herve Leger


 Love this look


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> Actress Jessica Szhor in Herve Leger



Love the dress and the colour of those Bibis is so necessary in my life!


----------



## Ms.parker123

So im def going to get the ziggy now.. I agree w/Choco it really is a fun shoe!!!


----------



## karwood

gymangel812 said:


> Can anyone id that dress?



I just got around to reading all my quote notifications in my inbox.  The dress that Madeline Carroll is wearing  is by Twenty Cluny. The dress is available also in white and black. As I recall, I think the dress cost $580.:

http://www.twentycluny.com/twentycluny.php


----------



## gymangel812

thank you, you're such a wealth on information 


karwood said:


> I just got around to reading all my quote notifications in my inbox.  The dress that Madeline Carroll is wearing  is by Twenty Cluny. The dress is available also in white and black. As I recall, I think the dress cost $580.:
> 
> http://www.twentycluny.com/twentycluny.php


----------



## Louboufan

Me too!


myu3160 said:


> Love this look


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> Actress Jessica Szhor in Herve Leger



I wasn't usually a fan of Jessica Szhor, but she looks great lately at NY Fashion week I love her new hair cut & the Tourterelle Bibi!




AEGIS said:


> Reality TV star Jennifer Williams in Ziggy



I love seeing the Ziggy's out & about, they look great on Jen, they're a good shoe for her!


----------



## daniigo

http://image.com.com/tv/images/processed/default/eb/4f/338225.jpg


http://image.com.com/tv/images/processed/default/eb/4f/338225.jpg


karwood said:


> Khloe Kardashian wearing Bridget Back. Blazer: Kardashian Kollection:





I'll take Kylie in those Bridget's......THANK YOU!


----------



## daniigo

jamidee said:


> I'm sure it'll look SOO MUCH BETTER AND WAY MORE FABULOUS ON YOU... that's one thing I don't get...why her body is a big deal. I'm just not that big of a fan, there are so many other women around that I have body envy of... but definitely not her.
> 
> here's another pic of the dress (just imagine the daffys with it! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...NOT CUTE. You can see her spanx and tummy. :weird:




No .....just imagine the strength of the thread in that garment. Army Corps of Engineers certified thread to be exact.


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> this is the 2nd ziggy pic I've seen and I'm lovin it! it's such a fun shoe, hope to see more looks with it this season!




IA. i thought it was too over the top but it works really well


----------



## Vodkaine

AEGIS said:


> ive never seen a pic of her falling and she didn't fall. she probably is not walking far.  i expect to see beyonce wearing sky high heels and carrying her baby.  for some women--heels are their flats.
> 
> as much as she wanted a daughter--i am sure she is being cautious



You cannot tell me that you can beat gravity even if you master high heels and feel cool walking miles in them. For example Lady Gaga struts in HIGH heeless botts or whatever it is.. and she fell many times in public though I do not doubt she tries her best.. The only matter to me, in the pic, other than her ankles, would be the baby..


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Actress Taraji P. Henson in HL & Lady Daf


 
I don't like the lady dafs with this dress.



AEGIS said:


> Reality TV star Jennifer Williams in Ziggy


 
I NEED a pair of ziggies!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## jamidee

ladylouboutin08 said:


> rihanna




i love this outfit!


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> I just got around to reading all my quote notifications in my inbox.  The dress that Madeline Carroll is wearing  is by Twenty Cluny. The dress is available also in white and black. As I recall, I think the dress cost $580.:
> 
> http://www.twentycluny.com/twentycluny.php


They must have added quite a bit of length for her... I love the black.. it looks liquid!


----------



## jamidee

J.Lo in Temperley London and Lady Peep





Heidi Klum in Bianca


----------



## jamidee

Amanda Kerr in suede Louboutin Booties, but I'm not sure of the style name. I'm sure one of you wonderful ladies know so feel free to help me out!


----------



## jamidee

terri seymour in Lady Daffodil


----------



## Nolia

jamidee said:


> Amanda Kerr in suede Louboutin Booties, but I'm not sure of the style name. I'm sure one of you wonderful ladies know so feel free to help me out!



OMG Fynn is huge!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

karwood said:


> Fashion designer, Georgina Chapman, wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Marchesa F2011:



could that possibly be the alti?  i'm playing catch-up on my phone and i can't tell if the fuzziness is making the toe look less pointy or what


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> OMG Fynn is huge!!




Yes! and I think I spy (though not Louboutin) some red soles on his tennis! Like fabulous momma, like fabulous son!


----------



## jamidee

melialuvs2shop said:


> could that possibly be the alti?  i'm playing catch-up on my phone and i can't tell if the fuzziness is making the toe look less pointy or what



Yes, that's the alti. Not Pigalle Plato.


----------



## karwood

The Ziggy are certainly making quite a number of appearances this week. Model Jessica Stam wearing Ziggy.


----------



## karwood

jamidee said:


> Yes, that's the alti. Not Pigalle Plato.



I stand corrected.


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Jumpsuit: Kardashian Kollection.


----------



## iloveredsoles

^^ is it just me or have all the Kardashian sister's worn this look!?


----------



## myu3160

daniigo said:


> http://image.com.com/tv/images/processed/default/eb/4f/338225.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take Kylie in those Bridget's......THANK YOU!


 

O my.. I totally agree. LOL


----------



## myu3160

karwood said:


> The Ziggy are certainly making quite a number of appearances this week. Model Jessica Stam wearing Ziggy.


 Gosh they look fantastic on her.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I am kind of contemplating the Ziggys now!!


----------



## needloub

^So am I!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

it's nice to see people re-wear their shoes

Lala in Pigalle Plato


----------



## AEGIS

iloveredsoles said:


> ^^ is it just me or have all the Kardashian sister's worn this look!?




they have all worn this incredibly cheap looking jumper.


----------



## Marisa783

iloveredsoles said:


> ^^ is it just me or have all the Kardashian sister's worn this look!?



yes they have...it's from their collection for Sears


----------



## AEGIS

Sophia Bush in a Tibi Dress & Bibi's


----------



## iloveredsoles

AEGIS said:


> they have all worn this incredibly cheap looking jumper.



lol. thought so!


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Mia W. in Gucci & Pigalle Plato


----------



## AEGIS

Ciara looking GAWJEUS in Alexandre Vauthier


----------



## myu3160

AEGIS said:


> Ciara looking GAWJEUS in Alexandre Vauthier


 Omg!! I need that outfit in my life!


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> it's nice to see people re-wear their shoes
> 
> Lala in Pigalle Plato



That dress is awful for her figure...or is it the bra she chose?



AEGIS said:


> Ciara looking GAWJEUS in Alexandre Vauthier



Her body is sick! I need to hit the gym! :boxing:


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Actress Mia W. in Gucci & Pigalle Plato



I think that's just the Pigalle - no Plato.


----------



## GSDlover

AEGIS said:


> Ciara looking GAWJEUS in Alexandre Vauthier




WOW!!!!  Stunning.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I think that's just the Pigalle - no Plato.




idk why i wrote that....so obvi. im gonna blame it on catching a red eye this morning and then flying back home in the afternoon.


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Boulima. Dress: Vera Wang:


I really like her in this dress and her makeup! it suits her well.. maybe it's because of the camera angle but she looks a lot skinnier than usual



jamidee said:


> Amanda Kerr in suede Louboutin Booties, but I'm not sure of the style name. I'm sure one of you wonderful ladies know so feel free to help me out!


gorgeous outfit as always!! I'm a big Miranda fan 


karwood said:


> The Ziggy are certainly making quite a number of appearances this week. Model Jessica Stam wearing Ziggy.


she looks fab!! this version of the Ziggy must be more popular than the Brown version because I haven't seen them on anyone


AEGIS said:


> Actress Mia W. in Gucci & Pigalle Plato


pls correct me if I'm wrong but don't these look more like Pigalle than Pigalle Plato? I can't see the platform


AEGIS said:


> Ciara looking GAWJEUS in Alexandre Vauthier


wowww!!! she looks incredible in this diress!! and those legss


----------



## coutureddd

AEGIS said:


> Ciara looking GAWJEUS in Alexandre Vauthier
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/24cxyc6.png



she looks AMAZING!


----------



## 9distelle

Bar Refaeli


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile. Dress: Victoria Beckham Spring 2011:


----------



## laurenam

^ Love the pockets on the dress. I couldn't pull it off, but Victoria does. 

TOT, but her hair coloring is so pretty.


----------



## karwood

Stylist June Ambrose wearing Daffy. Dress: Naeem Khan Spring RTW 2011:


----------



## karwood

Mischa Barton wearing Tsar. Byrdie Bell wearing Pigalle.


----------



## karwood

Kate Bosworth wearing Super Vic. Dress: Antonio Berardi:


----------



## karwood

Actress Edie Falco wearing Henry. Dress: Theia:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile. Dress: Victoria Beckham Spring 2011:



She looks lovely!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile. Dress: Victoria Beckham Spring 2011:


 
i love VB!  dress, shoes, everything!  wish her collection was more affordable


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love VB as well.. She's flawless!!


----------



## nillacobain

moshi_moshi said:


> i love VB! dress, shoes, everything! wish her collection was more affordable


 

Did you see her Victoria by Victoria Beckham's dresses? A bit cheaper than her first line dresses. 

http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2011/09/victoria-by-victoria-beckham-spring.html


----------



## moshi_moshi

nillacobain said:


> Did you see her Victoria by Victoria Beckham's dresses? A bit cheaper than her first line dresses.
> 
> http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2011/09/victoria-by-victoria-beckham-spring.html


 
no i didn't!  i love it!!!  i wonder who will be carrying this line?


----------



## myu3160

nillacobain said:


> Did you see her Victoria by Victoria Beckham's dresses? A bit cheaper than her first line dresses.
> 
> http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2011/09/victoria-by-victoria-beckham-spring.html


 

I'm in love with #1 and #5


----------



## karwood

Kate Moss wearing Pigalle. Dress: vintage:


----------



## AEGIS

keri hilson in Maggie


----------



## AEGIS

Never saw this pic of the other K's from Kim's rehearsal dinner


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Leather Top: Anthony Franco. Skirt: Rachel Roy. Clutch: Jimmy Choo.


----------



## AEGIS

Kim in Daffodil as well


----------



## karwood

Camilla Belle wearing Loubout. Outfit: Marchesa:


----------



## karwood

Bar Rafaeli wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Marchesa:


----------



## karwood

Actress Gretchen Mol wearing Rhonda Dina:


----------



## bling*lover

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile. Dress: Victoria Beckham Spring 2011:


 
Absolutely gorgeous  the whole ensemble is perfection. I hope she keeps the long hair, it looks so much better on her than the short hair does!

*Kar* you are awesome, thanks for always posting such great pics x


----------



## beagly911

karwood said:


> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Leather Top: Anthony Franco. Skirt: Rachel Roy. Clutch: Jimmy Choo.


 Is it just me or does this make her proportions look way off!?!?!?!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gosh, Bar Rafaeli is just gorgeous...


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Is it just me or does this make her proportions look way off!?!?!?!


 In particular the skirt...just doesn't seem right or flattering


----------



## BattyBugs

I agree, Beagly. The skirt seems "off."


----------



## BellaShoes

I think maybe KK's top was super tight and her bubble skirt was too much...?


----------



## karwood

bling*lover said:


> *Kar* you are awesome, thanks for always posting such great pics x





Emmy Rossum wearing Alta Spritney. Dress: Christian Dior


----------



## amazigrace

^^^ So adorable!


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Aisha Tyler in Maudissima


----------



## AEGIS

Reality TV personality Chrissy in Daffodil


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> Kate Bosworth wearing Super Vic. Dress: Antonio Berardi:




i wanted to show a pic of her hair bc i think it is equally as lovely as her Cls


----------



## iloveredsoles

AEGIS said:


> Actress Aisha Tyler in Maudissima



looks a little off to be the Maudissima


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Maybe it's tres decollete? with the straps removed??? lol


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Is it just me or does this make her proportions look way off!?!?!?!




i think it looks better when she is not in motion


----------



## Dessye

.


----------



## AEGIS

Tennis Player Serena [far left] and female rapper Trina [far right] @ KimK's wedding


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> Actress Aisha Tyler in Maudissima



DH will be so happy you posted this!  He love, love, loves her.


----------



## needloub

^LOL! She is definitely my celebrity girl crush...she's not only beautiful, she is also smart and witty!


----------



## AEGIS

Heidi Klum in Christian Siriano & cl pigalle


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Tennis Player Serena [far left] and female rapper Trina [far right] @ KimK's wedding



What's up with Trina lately? She's REALLY switching her game up...


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> What's up with Trina lately? She's REALLY switching her game up...




idk....well dressed trina confuses me lol

i guess she is "diamond princess" no more 

i do need her to send serena some sort of memo

friends don't let friends look a hot mess in public


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> idk....well dressed trina confuses me lol
> 
> i guess she is "diamond princess" no more
> 
> i do need her to send serena some sort of memo
> 
> friends don't let friends look a hot mess in public



YESS!!!! Dangit that is EXACTLY what I was picturing when I wrote that post -- the Diamond Princess album cover with that awful baby blue background.  

... Ehem. And the white fur bikini. :weird: 

But yeah. I can't swallow well-dressed Trina. All I can think of is Nan lyrics...


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> Heidi Klum in Christian Siriano & cl pigalle



Can't believe that woman has had 4 kids. I hate her . She looks even slimmer these days.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I kind of like the new Trina. She lives in Miami. I have see a couple of times already when I visit the CL boutique.


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> i think it looks better when she is not in motion


 

Oooh, I do love Kim's dress


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> Tennis Player Serena [far left] and female rapper Trina [far right] @ KimK's wedding



LOVING Trina's Dress!!!!!! Yes, girl, you betta WORK!!! Serena's dress is pretty too, but she needs to LOSE THAT HAIR!!! Can anyone I.D. Trina's gown?


----------



## mishybelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Maybe it's tres decollete? with the straps removed??? lol


 
Or perhaps the older version... the ones Sarah Michelle Gellar infamously wore? I remember seeing an old photo of SMG wearing a blush satin version and her toes look a mess. It was the older version prior to the recent Maudissima's with the off center cut. Or I could be totally wrong!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Serena's dress looks like something I'd wear to church on Easter Sunday, not KimK's wedding.


----------



## amazigrace

Seren's hair is horrible! I think she's too big for such big hair.
But, Heidi, wow!


----------



## karwood

I hope everyone had a good weekend.

Taylor Swift wearing Volpi. Dress: Elie Saab Resort 2012:


----------



## karwood

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Super Vic. Dress: Burberry:


----------



## karwood

_Glee_'s actress Naya Rivera wearing Lady Peep Sling. Dress: Lloyd Klein:


----------



## karwood

Sofia Vergara wearing Daffodile:


----------



## karwood

Anna Faris wearing Pik Pik Pik:


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Comedian Kevin Hart in Rollerboy Spikes and his gf in Lady Peep






Reality Star Jennifer Williams in Ziggy






Reality Star Jennifer Williams and notorious jumpoff Dollicia Bryan, "girlfriend" of Rob Kardashian


----------



## needloub

^Kevin Hart is too funny and I love the outfit Jennifer is rockin' with her Ziggy's!


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Super Vic. Dress: Burberry:



If I could die and come back someone else... it'd be her.  WITH mariah carry's closet... Not the stuff in it.. just the closet. Please and thank you


----------



## Ms.parker123

What is the name of the shoe Jennifer is wearing in the media-takeout picture. Wow they look hot!!


----------



## karwood

Ms.parker123 said:


> What is the name of the shoe Jennifer is wearing in the media-takeout picture. Wow they look hot!!



She is wearing the Daffodile Brodee


----------



## karwood

Kristin Cavallari wearing Bibi. Dress: Nightcap "Priscilla" lace mini dress:


----------



## jenayb

I didn't know the Brodee was the HOTTEST new Louboutin.


----------



## karwood

jenaywins said:


> I didn't know the Brodee was the HOTTEST new Louboutin.



I think the Ziggy is more popular than the Brodee.


----------



## karwood

Singer Eliza Doolittle wearing Daffy. Shirt and skirt: House of Holland AW2011:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> I think the Ziggy is more popular than the Brodee.


 
Agreed - surprisingly IMO, too! Although having seen the Brodee in person....


----------



## surlygirl

i think it's so cute that both kevin hart and his girlfriend are wearing cls ... and i'll take the dress & the glitter lady peeps, please.


----------



## heiress-ox

karwood said:


> I think the Ziggy is more popular than the Brodee.



I agree - that website must be misinformed


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Kim in Pigalle and Kourtney in Daffodile


----------



## amazigrace

I'm sorry, but I hate my butt right now because I think
it's too big. But I'm here to say it isn't near as big as
Kim's. I wonder what that says about me?


----------



## surlygirl

*surly's *butt >>> kim k's butt >>> *amazing's *butt :giggles:


----------



## NANI1972

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Kim in Pigalle and Kourtney in Daffodile


Dammmmmmmmn Gina!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I didn't know the Brodee was the HOTTEST new Louboutin.




it's mediatakeout....don't actually read anything they write lol
they are not know for their accuracy on anything


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

heiress-ox said:


> I agree - that website must be misinformed


 
It's not a fashion website, but a gossip blog site so naturally they wouldn't know anything about fashion. I posted the pics b/c they are the only celebs that I have seen this shoe.


----------



## heiress-ox

glamourgirlnikk said:


> It's not a fashion website, but a gossip blog site so naturally they wouldn't know anything about fashion. I posted the pics b/c they are the only celebs that I have seen this shoe.



yes, that's what I figured  Thank you for the pictures though, I hadn't seen the new Dafs in action before that


----------



## karwood

Actress Julie Bowen wearing desert python VP. Julie Bowen and Lea Michele are both wearing Michael Kors dresses.


----------



## Alice1979

karwood said:


> _Glee_'s actress Naya Rivera wearing Lady Peep Sling. Dress: Lloyd Klein:



Those look like blk satin Jenny to me.


----------



## karwood

Alice1979 said:


> Those look like blk satin Jenny to me.



Your eyes are obviously better than mine. I could not even see the knots on the shoes in pic. This is probably a  sign  that I should get an upgrade on my eyeglass prescription.


----------



## l.a_girl19

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Reality Star Jennifer Williams and notorious jumpoff Dollicia Bryan, "girlfriend" of Rob Kardashian



This pic makes me sad:cry:Their DBs look perfect. Why did my pair have to be messed up???!!!!!


----------



## DariaD

Robert Pattinson wearing Louboutins. 
Two beautiful things at once, oh dear


----------



## MissSB

DariaD said:


> Robert Pattinson wearing Louboutins.
> Two beautiful things at once, oh dear


Love it!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

l.a_girl19 said:


> This pic makes me sad:cry:Their DBs look perfect. Why did my pair have to be messed up???!!!!!


 
Do you still have yours?


----------



## l.a_girl19

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Do you still have yours?



No. I returned them but I posted pictures that my friend took of them before she returned them for me. I think I posted them in the chat thread. The quality was TERRIBLE.


----------



## erinmiyu

DariaD said:


> Robert Pattinson wearing Louboutins.
> Two beautiful things at once, oh dear


le sigh! hello pretties!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beyonce


----------



## juicyjeans

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce



I  her! She and her baby bump look fab


----------



## heiress-ox

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce



I always have had a soft spot for Queen B, she looks amazing here


----------



## AEGIS

where are her pants? [beyonce?]


----------



## grtlegs

AEGIS said:


> where are her pants? [beyonce?]



Anyone out there ID the dress?...


----------



## needloub

I agree! Where are Beyonce's pants?


----------



## pixiesparkle

l.a_girl19 said:


> This pic makes me sad:cry:Their DBs look perfect. Why did my pair have to be messed up???!!!!!


awww noo I'm sorry that happened to you. If you're still keen on a pair, Sydney CL boutique still has a few pairs left..they're 26xxAUD here but you can claim tax back so it isn't too bad. 

On another note, from far they do look amazing but I saw them in person and I have to say personally I don't like them..Yes the craftsmanship is amazing but the materials look kinda cheap 



DariaD said:


> Robert Pattinson wearing Louboutins.
> Two beautiful things at once, oh dear


Indeed



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce


She looks amazing pregger!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> No. I returned them but I posted pictures that my friend took of them before she returned them for me. I think I posted them in the chat thread. The quality was TERRIBLE.





Even without the defects, they were horrific.


----------



## nillacobain

DariaD said:


> Robert Pattinson wearing Louboutins.
> Two beautiful things at once, oh dear


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Even without the defects, they were horrific.





pixiesparkle said:


> awww noo I'm sorry that happened to you. If you're still keen on a pair, Sydney CL boutique still has a few pairs left..they're 26xxAUD here but you can claim tax back so it isn't too bad.
> 
> On another note, from far they do look amazing but I saw them in person and I have to say personally I don't like them..Yes the craftsmanship is amazing but the materials look kinda cheap




That actually makes me feel a lot better LOL Thank you!!!


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion wearing Bianca

(Vionnet dress, Bottega Veneta bag)


----------



## poppyseed

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce


 
If I could have one thing she's wearing it would be the legs


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

MsFrida said:


> Celine Dion wearing Bianca
> 
> (Vionnet dress, Bottega Veneta bag)


 
i'm sorry...Celine..you look great but dayummmmm baldy in the back. I could wear whatever CLs I wantedddddd. Holla!


----------



## AEGIS

Model Jessica White


----------



## carlinha

DariaD said:


> Robert Pattinson wearing Louboutins.
> Two beautiful things at once, oh dear



oh dear lord 



surlygirl said:


> *surly's *butt >>> kim k's butt >>> *amazing's *butt :giggles:





amazigrace said:


> I'm sorry, but I hate my butt right now because I think
> it's too big. But I'm here to say it isn't near as big as
> Kim's. I wonder what that says about me?



 you ladies crack me up but i bet $100 that KK's butt is WAYYYY bigger than both of yours combined!


----------



## AEGIS

Kim in CL handbag and spike alti?


----------



## Louboufan

Me too!


poppyseed said:


> Oooh, I do love Kim's dress


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Kim in CL handbag and spike alti?


 
- That is Khloe
- Looks like the Pigalle, not Alti.


----------



## jeshika

AEGIS said:


> Kim in CL handbag and spike alti?



i don't understand the point of the ombre hair?!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> - That is Khloe
> - Looks like the Pigalle, not Alti.




i don't think it's the pigalle...there appears to be a platform


----------



## AEGIS

jeshika said:


> i don't understand the point of the ombre hair?!




as someone w/ombre hair...i like it.


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> i don't think it's the pigalle...there appears to be a platform



I think Khloe looks great!  She'd prob my favorite Kardashian!


----------



## AEGIS

Charlize in Chloe & hola chica


----------



## gymangel812

AEGIS said:


> as someone w/ombre hair...i like it.


ditto LOL


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

juicyjeans said:


> I  her! She and her baby bump look fab



ITA!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

grtlegs said:


> Anyone out there ID the dress?...


 
Beyonce - Roberto Cavalli
KK - Milly

Not sure which one you were talking about


----------



## AEGIS

Rosario Dawson in Alessandra Rich & red daffy


----------



## AEGIS

Christina Hendrix in Johanna Johnson


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce


 
Is she trying to pass off that tunic as a dress?



MsFrida said:


> Celine Dion wearing Bianca
> 
> (Vionnet dress, Bottega Veneta bag)


 
Look at the wittle cheeks on that baby!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Model Jessica White


 
Interesting.....



jeshika said:


> i don't understand the point of the ombre hair?!


 
+1


----------



## juicyjeans

AEGIS said:


> Rosario Dawson in Alessandra Rich & red daffy



Rosario looks fab


----------



## AEGIS

Nicole Scherzinger in Daff


----------



## beduina

*Coleen Rooney*

[URL="

 [URL="


----------



## karwood

Fergie wearing Banana. Dress: Zuhair Murad Cruise 2012 RTW:


----------



## karwood

Eva Longoria wearing Decollete. Dress: Salvatore Ferragamo:


----------



## karwood

Lea Michele wearing Anna. Dress: Katherine Kidd:


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Love Hewitt wearing Lady Clou. Dress: Herve Leger:


----------



## karwood

Demi Lovato wearing Bibi. Dress: Vivienne Westwood:


----------



## needloub

I don't like the dress/shoe combo on Fergie!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh no, fergie's hair.... I am so sad.


----------



## needloub

^I didn't even recognize her!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I LOVE Fergie's short do!!


----------



## Nolia

karwood said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt wearing Lady Clou. Dress: Herve Leger:



I think this is Clou Noeud?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Nicole Scherzinger in Daff


 
I love her hair! I don't think I have ever seen a picture of her having a bad hair day.



karwood said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt wearing Lady Clou. Dress: Herve Leger:


 
She looks good, but I am not crazy about her hair.



karwood said:


> Fergie wearing Banana. Dress: Zuhair Murad Cruise 2012 RTW:


 
This whole look is.....


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Demi's lipstick color is gorgeous


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Nolia said:


> I think this is Clou Noeud?


 
they are


----------



## myu3160

AEGIS said:


> Nicole Scherzinger in Daff



Love this casual yet dressy look!


----------



## jenayb

Malin Akerman in Boulima


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Demi Lovato wearing Bibi. Dress: Vivienne Westwood:


 

I don't think this dress/shoes combo is particulary flattering on her. I love her hair though.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I LOVE Fergie's short do!!




i think it makes her look a lot younger


----------



## 9distelle

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## needloub

myu3160 said:


> Love this casual yet dressy look!



So do I!! She looks beautiful...as usual!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I really like Fergie's short hair!!


----------



## AEGIS

upload isnt working


----------



## jamidee

amazigrace said:


> I'm sorry, but I hate my butt right now because I think
> it's too big. But I'm here to say it isn't near as big as
> Kim's. I wonder what that says about me?




I think it says you're normal! Kimk's butt is


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Fergie wearing Banana. Dress: Zuhair Murad Cruise 2012 RTW:



Wow, the banana do NOT go with that beautiful gown. ITA ...love her hair.


----------



## AEGIS

American Idol winner Jordin Sparks [in Joli Noeud maybe?]


----------



## 318Platinum

9distelle said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt



LOVE the shoes, but the bottom of JLH's feet look DUSTY AND CRUSTY!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Oh no, fergie's hair.... I am so sad.



She didn't cut it. It's just bunned up and hidden to look like she snipped it all off.


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Looks good though, I like the color change it does make her look younger. The hair color she had been having for a while now was aweful!


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> LOVE the shoes, but the bottom of JLH's feet look DUSTY AND CRUSTY!



ditto, ew but so sad I missed out on the Clou Noeuds!


----------



## AEGIS

the 'dashians


----------



## 5elle

karwood said:


> Eva Longoria wearing Decollete. Dress: Salvatore Ferragamo:



Not usually a fan of her style but this is beyond elegant.


----------



## 5elle

318Platinum said:


> LOVE the shoes, but the bottom of JLH's feet look DUSTY AND CRUSTY!



Yes, I suspect spray tan is to blame.


----------



## 318Platinum

5elle said:


> Yes, I suspect spray tan is to blame.





AEGIS said:


> the 'dashians





heiress-ox said:


> ditto, ew but so sad I missed out on the Clou Noeuds!




*5elle *and *Heiress* - That would explain the very odd color!!! I never thought about that! lol  I LOVE this style, too! I wish I could have gotten them, but I'm just not a fan of slingbacks, but these are on my list of slingbacks that I would wear!!! 

*AEGIS* - I actually LOVE that Black Beaded Fringe White top that the middle one is wearing!! With the jacket, Hmmmmm  I find it to be cute.


----------



## AEGIS

Lady Gaga in Moschino and Daff


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Ashley Greene w/a CL clutch


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> American Idol winner Jordin Sparks [in Joli Noeud maybe?]


 
um, where did the rest of Jordin Sparks go? seriously. But she looks good and not bobble head-ish lol


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> American Idol winner Jordin Sparks [in Joli Noeud maybe?]



WOW! Go her! She has lost SOME WEIGHT! And her legs/booty are amazing!


----------



## jamidee

Rosario Dawson Suede Daffy





Hailey Steinfield


----------



## jamidee

Kimmy K Beige Maggie


----------



## jamidee

Loubi loubi loubi (like always)


----------



## needloub

So happy that Lady Gaga is toning down her outfits at times! KK looks so good when she dresses casually. Love the pop of yellow and salmon pink!


----------



## MissSB

KK loves those jeans, I wonder what brand they are?


----------



## heiress-ox

I agree, KK looks great when she's not so done up & more casual! I love all of those looks


----------



## Ms.parker123

I really love the 2nd outfit Kim has on. The color of Birkin goes really well with the cardigan.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

MissSB said:


> KK loves those jeans, I wonder what brand they are?


 

Jet by John Eshaya

 feelin' good cuz I could finally ID something haha!


----------



## beduina

An oldie but, i don't think it has been posted before

Shakira in Herve Leger and Maggie
[URL="


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> Loubi loubi loubi (like always)





jamidee said:


> Kimmy K Beige Maggie



LOVE LOVE LOVE that color on the Birkin!!!! I'm not sure what it is, but I am all for it!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i love that middle KK outfit, the yellow and pink contrast is perfect!

is that birkin the soleil color?


----------



## jamidee

MissSB said:


> KK loves those jeans, I wonder what brand they are?




They are jet jeans.


----------



## amazigrace

*Moshi,* yes, I think it's soleil. Gorgeous, huh?


----------



## MissSB

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Jet by John Eshaya
> 
> feelin' good cuz I could finally ID something haha!





jamidee said:


> They are jet jeans.



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## HermesLuv

moshi_moshi said:


> i love that middle KK outfit, the yellow and pink contrast is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> is that birkin the soleil color?







amazigrace said:


> Moshi, yes, I think it's soleil. Gorgeous, huh?



That Birkin color is Lime.. so gorge!


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> the 'dashians



they all look great here... but does somebody tell them to all stand like that?


----------



## cl-pig

Anna Kendrick wearing Pigalles for her appearance on Fox and Friends


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> they all look great here... but does somebody tell them to all stand like that?



:giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

KLS in 1EN8


----------



## laurenam

Ooooo...I have a girl crush on Ashley Greene!! She is stunning!! :kiss:



AEGIS said:


> Actress Ashley Greene w/a CL clutch


----------



## AEGIS

Kristen Cavallari in Bibi


----------



## karwood

Demi Moore wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Chanel Resort 2012:


----------



## karwood

Anna Kendrick wearing 8 Mignon. Dress: George Hobeika F/W 11-12:


----------



## karwood

Anna Faris wearing Boulima. Dress: Moschino Fall RTW 2011:


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

karwood said:


> Demi Moore wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Chanel Resort 2012:


 
I was listening to the radio this morning on my drive to work and the dj's were talking about how thin she's gotten and how she's lost all her muscle mass. I've never seen her look like this b4  



karwood said:


> Anna Faris wearing Boulima. Dress: Moschino Fall RTW 2011:


 
she looks so pretty here! great dress/shoe pairing!


----------



## karwood

Actress Lily Collins wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Chanel:


----------



## Star1231

Wow, Demi is looking gaunt.  Hope everything's okay...


----------



## karwood

Actress Anna Paquin wearing Be a Girl. Dress: J. Mendel Spring 2008:


----------



## karwood

Lily Collins wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Versace Resort 2012:


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> KLS in 1EN8



Wow. Kimora lost some major weight!


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Anna Faris wearing Boulima. Dress: Moschino Fall RTW 2011:



I wasn't really a fan before but with the below the knee dress length Boulima really grew on me


----------



## myu3160

laurenam said:


> Ooooo...I have a girl crush on Ashley Greene!! She is stunning!! :kiss:



Hahaha same!!


----------



## 9distelle

Skyler Samuels wearing Banana


----------



## jamidee

Ciara Rag& Bone and Givenchy




Kate Boswork Dress:Chanel




Sofia Vergara <---I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS WOMAN.


----------



## AEGIS

JHud...what are these boots?


----------



## AEGIS

oo--a CL who wore it best! Both ladies in Moschino


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Lady Gaga wore it best. I love the accessories.


----------



## AEGIS

KimKay on her way bowling


----------



## bling*lover

AEGIS said:


> KimKay on her way bowling


 
OH Kimmy


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> oo--a CL who wore it best! Both ladies in Moschino





glamourgirlnikk said:


> Lady Gaga wore it best. I love the accessories.



agree lady gaga looks amazing!!!



AEGIS said:


> KimKay on her way bowling



what the heck is this monstrosity?!?! :weird:


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Actress Anna Paquin wearing Be a Girl. Dress: J. Mendel Spring 2008:


 
I love that she's wearing an old style but this dress isn't doing her any favor.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> KimKay on her way bowling


 
Kimmy is going H.A.M. w/ this attention-whoring thing! Who wears something like that to go bowling????


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Gaga looks very classy!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> oo--a CL who wore it best! Both ladies in Moschino


 
I'm gonna go against the grain w/ Anna-I feel like Lady Gaga is still in costume lol this is just her "Breakfast @ Tiffany's" get up and while she looks glamorous and great...I think Anna looks more realistic...simply chic


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> KimKay on her way bowling



Hmm... she looks like she's on her way to a biker convention or a dominatrix gang bang?:weird:

Can anyone ID the shirt? I'm confused by it and want to check it out.


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm gonna go against the grain w/ Anna-I feel like Lady Gaga is still in costume lol this is just her "Breakfast @ Tiffany's" get up and while she looks glamorous and great...I think Anna looks more realistic...simply chic



I totally agree. Plus, the Boulima's make this outfit. It's so pinup- chic... if there's such a thing. This outfit makes me want to lose 10 pounds off my hips, purchase a long dress, and the shoes.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> KimKay on her way bowling



She should stand like this for photo opps tho... her figure doesn't look so bad. :giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Hmm... she looks like she's on her way to a biker convention or a *dominatrix gang bang*?:weird:
> 
> Can anyone ID the shirt? I'm confused by it and want to check it out.



omfg i just died!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Hmm... she looks like she's on her way to a biker convention or a *dominatrix gang bang*?:weird:
> 
> Can anyone ID the shirt? I'm confused by it and want to check it out.



omfg i just died!!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> She should stand like this for photo opps tho... her figure doesn't look so bad. :giggles:



Maybe she is most comfortable/confident with less clothes on?? Either way, I am actually liking the shirt a bit, BUT definitely not for me, well at least right now!! lol


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> Maybe she is most comfortable/confident with less clothes on?? Either way, I am actually liking the shirt a bit, BUT definitely not for me, well at least right now!! lol



It's definitely an interesting one. But with leather pants? It's all a little too whips and chains IMO. Definitely not family friendly bowling alley attire...I'm still going with Bowling alley is a code word.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> It's definitely an interesting one. But with leather pants? It's all a little too whips and chains IMO



OH ITA!!! AND BOWLING????? Gurl, PLEASE!! It's giving me Korner-Chic!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> oo--a CL who wore it best! Both ladies in Moschino



Lady Gaga!!! Her accessories go with the Moschino spirit


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

9distelle said:


> Skyler Samuels wearing Banana



dunno who she is, but she sure is pretty


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jamidee said:


> Hmm... she looks like she's on her way to a biker convention or a *dominatrix gang bang*?:weird:
> 
> Can anyone ID the shirt? I'm confused by it and want to check it out.


----------



## xoxoCat

Lol bowling.


----------



## AEGIS

Keri Hilson in Daffodils ...looking....uhmm...yeah...like herself


----------



## needloub

^Maybe she is meeting KK at the bowling alley


----------



## AEGIS

needloub said:


> ^Maybe she is meeting KK at the bowling alley


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> ^Maybe she is meeting KK at the bowling alley



OMG I was JUST thinking that!!


----------



## jamidee

needloub said:


> ^Maybe she is meeting KK at the bowling alley


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


>





jenaywins said:


> OMG I was JUST thinking that!!





jamidee said:


>



I couldn't help myself...my mind went there!  

Crazy minds unite!!


----------



## jamidee

Time to bring some class back to this thread. 





Julianne Hough Lucifer Bow




Hough again in Bianca


----------



## jamidee

Emma Stone Pigalle Plato


----------



## jamidee

Rachel Bilson in Miss Clichy


----------



## AEGIS

Ciara in Pigalle....and a body suit...but it kinda sorta works


----------



## icecreamom

AEGIS said:


> JHud...what are these boots?



I love the dress! It's simple yet so classy and cute! Me need, me need to know if can afford LOL. Any ideas on who makes it? Thanks


----------



## AEGIS

Kim in Super Bombasle


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Ciara in Pigalle....and a body suit...but it kinda sorta works



Uh. What does the back look like?


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> Kim in Super Bombasle



i really dislike everything about this, sorry KK


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Uh. What does the back look like?




i was too scared to look


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> i really dislike everything about this, sorry KK



the chanel?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Ciara in Pigalle....and a body suit...but it kinda sorta works



ohhh nooooo. that dress is awesome, but with a slip underneath.... not a body suit. that's just strange.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Kim in Super Bombasle



This is just bad. This look doesn't suit her at all. Leave the retro hippy look to Nicole Richie. && whats with her maxie dress obsession lately? Never see the woman in pants anymore.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i was too scared to look


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> the chanel?



LOL okay, not the Chanel, I was blinded by everything else I didn't take note of it :giggles:


----------



## Louboufan

Love this Emilio Pucci dress!


AEGIS said:


> Ciara in Pigalle....and a body suit...but it kinda sorta works


----------



## Hipployta

jamidee said:


> I totally agree. Plus, the Boulima's make this outfit. It's so pinup- chic... if there's such a thing. This outfit makes me want to lose 10 pounds off my hips, purchase a long dress, and the shoes.



No need to lose weight. Go to Bettiepageclothing.com and look up the Audrey dress in flare (circle skirt). It is of course available in pencil too. If I was at home I'd share a photo of me in both cuts


----------



## Hipployta

karwood said:


> Anna Faris wearing Boulima. Dress: Moschino Fall RTW 2011:



I'm still sad over the Boulima I had to return because my foot is too wide at the ball to fit *pout*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heiress-ox said:


> i really dislike everything about this, sorry KK



ITA, at least I love her hair


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> Kim in Super Bombasle



What is this F**kery!!!!!?? CLEARLY having money doesn't make everyone look better!! SMH! EVERYTHING is atrocious, right down to the Chanel !! (I absolutely DESPISE the Quilted look) LaLa needed to do an interFRIENDtion with this one, lol. Maybe she just didn't care this day????


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> What is this F**kery!!!!!?? CLEARLY having money doesn't make everyone look better!! SMH! EVERYTHING is atrocious, right down to the Chanel !! (*I absolutely DESPISE the Quilted look*) LaLa needed to do an interFRIENDtion with this one, lol. Maybe she just didn't care this day????




BLASPHEMY! 


lol...j/k...not everything is for everyone.       i love love love quilted chanel


----------



## AEGIS

Louis Redknapp [i believe she is a UK presenter or something] in Stella McCartney dress


----------



## jamidee

Hipployta said:


> No need to lose weight. Go to Bettiepageclothing.com and look up the Audrey dress in flare (circle skirt). It is of course available in pencil too. If I was at home I'd share a photo of me in both cuts



Thanks girl!! I definitely want to see pics so post post post!


----------



## BellaShoes

I adore that Stella McCartney dress but prefer the white version Kate Winslet wore...


----------



## jeshika

AEGIS said:


> BLASPHEMY!
> 
> 
> lol...j/k...not everything is for everyone.       i love love love quilted chanel



 

 *AEGIS* you are too funny!


----------



## 9distelle

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> BLASPHEMY!
> 
> 
> lol...j/k...not everything is for everyone.       i love love love quilted chanel



LOL, I know, I know, I MUST be weird, but I would rather any style that isn't quilted. I LOVE the Boy Chanel, and I also LOVE the Croc Chanel Jumbos or just the exotics, period but I just can't do the quilted. it reminds me too much of those Polyester/Nylon blend jackets and vests kids wear to school when it is late Fall/Winter. WEIRD, I know


----------



## 9distelle

Michelle Harper


----------



## karwood

Happy Sunday! Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far.

Ciara wearing Daffodile. Top: Jean Paul Gaultier Resort 2012:


----------



## karwood

Ashley Tisdale wearing Piros. Skirt: Alice +Olivia:


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Ashley Tisdale wearing Piros. Skirt: Alice +Olivia:




I want piros sooo badly. If anyone sees a 40 lying around.. let me know!


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Dress:  Nuj Novakhett:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Nice suit...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karwood said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far.
> 
> Ciara wearing Daffodile. Top: Jean Paul Gaultier Resort 2012:



Is that a dress or a scarf? lol


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Fetilo. Dress: Alexis Mabille Spring 2011:


----------



## Jönathan

Julianne Hough wearing Rolando


----------



## erinmiyu

karwood said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far.
> 
> Ciara wearing Daffodile. Top: Jean Paul Gaultier Resort 2012:



so chic from the front and hideous from behind :/


----------



## Nolia

Old photo, but are these Loubies?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> Old photo, but are these Loubies?



Hmmm... Is this a real photo or CG??? lol If it's a CG, maybe it's the Orniron but with an "elongated" toe with photoshopping?!??!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

needloub said:


> ^Maybe she is meeting KK at the bowling alley


 
I thought the same thing when I saw the pic!



AEGIS said:


> Kim in Super Bombasle


 
This whole ensemble is hideous!



318Platinum said:


> *What is this F**kery!!!!!??* CLEARLY having money doesn't make everyone look better!! SMH! EVERYTHING is atrocious, right down to the Chanel !! (I absolutely DESPISE the Quilted look) LaLa needed to do an interFRIENDtion with this one, lol. Maybe she just didn't care this day????


----------



## AEGIS

wow--i didn't think she could look unattractive.  i was wrong.




			
				Jönathan;20057251 said:
			
		

> Julianne Hough wearing Rolando


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Tracey Ellis Ross....looking a bit dusty. I guess she was trying to look edgy and saggy w/o a bra at the same time


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Actress Tracey Ellis Ross....looking a bit dusty. I guess she was trying to look edgy and saggy w/o a bra at the same time



Um. And who are these..... "people..." again...???


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I know, I know, I MUST be weird, but I would rather any style that isn't quilted. I LOVE the Boy Chanel, and I also LOVE the Croc Chanel Jumbos or just the exotics, period but I just can't do the quilted. it reminds me too much of those Polyester/Nylon blend jackets and vests kids wear to school when it is late Fall/Winter. WEIRD, I know


Are you talking about "bubble/puffer jackets"?



karwood said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far.
> 
> Ciara wearing Daffodile. Top: Jean Paul Gaultier Resort 2012:


 
interesting.....




			
				Jönathan;20057251 said:
			
		

> Julianne Hough wearing Rolando


 
A brown polka dot top + the matching =


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Actress Tracey Ellis Ross....looking a bit dusty. I guess she was trying to look edgy and saggy w/o a bra at the same time


 
I love Tracee! The dress is okay, but I don't like them with the Tina boots and what the F**K does her brother have on and why are their shoes and clothes dirty????


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Um. And who are these..... "people..." again...???




I said she was an actress in the description but if you need more detail...

Tracee is an actress who was on the popular show 'Girlfriends' who is also the daughter of Diana Ross.  To the left of her is her brother Evan who is also an actor who starred in the acclaimed indie movie 'Moslem'.  I do not know who the other woman is.


----------



## AEGIS

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I love Tracee! The dress is okay, but I don't like them with the Tina boots and what the F**K does her brother have on and why are their shoes and clothes dirty????




idk it's very strange considering they were on a red carpet   did they hike to get to the show?


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Fetilo. Dress: Alexis Mabille Spring 2011:


----------



## nillacobain

AEGIS said:


>


 
I rarely comment their outfits because: 1) I don't like their style/sense of fashion; 2) I don't like to say mean things........ but they are always SO SO SO over the top.


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Dita Von Teese wearing Fetilo. Dress: Alexis Mabille Spring 2011:


 

(I think she's also wearing a CL clutch......Loubi Bow?!)


----------



## AEGIS

Stylist June Ambrose in Daf Boot.  I really love this look.  It's hard to look effortless in these boots


----------



## needloub

^Is she styling "Erkel" from _Family Matters_?


----------



## PeepToe

AEGIS said:


> I said she was an actress in the description but if you need more detail...
> 
> Tracee is an actress who was on the popular show 'Girlfriends' who is also the daughter of Diana Ross.  To the left of her is her brother Evan who is also an actor who starred in the acclaimed indie movie 'Moslem'.  I do not know who the other woman is.



And she is hilarious.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


>



I hate both of these looks... Kourt even manages to look a little fat here?!:weird:


----------



## needloub

PeepToe said:


> And she is hilarious.



I love her and her style (most of the time )! Can't wait to see her back on tv in a few weeks!


----------



## AEGIS

needloub said:


> ^Is she styling "Erkel" from _Family Matters_?




yeah for her new show


----------



## AEGIS

Jlo in black/black spike pigalle


----------



## beagly911

Ok, Jlo not so bad but I'm starting to feel my age on some of the "fashion" out there at times...Khloe and the head band just killed the look, KK - well not comment.  I guess I'm just a classic look girl...with a pop of edge!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


>


 
Why does Kourtney look like she is trying out for Flashdance and Kim does not even look like a real person....she looks like her wax figure!



nillacobain said:


> I rarely comment their outfits because: 1) I don't like their style/sense of fashion; 2) I don't like to say mean things........ but *they are always SO SO SO over the top*.


 
I'll say 10% of the time they get it right, but the other 90% it's a free for all for worst dressed.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Stylist June Ambrose in Daf Boot.  I really love this look.  It's hard to look effortless in these boots


 
Her hair looks fab and she is an AMAZING stylist. 

sidenote: I think Misa should get a show too



PeepToe said:


> And she is hilarious.


 
I wish they would bring Girlfriends back


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> Jlo in black/black spike pigalle



TWO CDCs on ONE wrist??? WOW. I LOVE the Spiked Pigalles, but I need to see if they agree with my feet first!!


----------



## nillacobain

ERW:










Source: JustJared


----------



## Hipployta

jamidee said:


> Thanks girl!! I definitely want to see pics so post post post!



I found a photo of the leopard version of the pencil dress...apparently I haven't taken any photos in the swing versions I have in red and black...but here's my photo





And here's a link to them on the website...be sure to click the slideshow
http://www.bettiepageclothing.com/a...Number=&searchPriceRange1=&searchPriceRange2=
http://www.bettiepageclothing.com/a...Number=&searchPriceRange1=&searchPriceRange2=


----------



## PeepToe

nillacobain said:


> ERW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



What happened to her hair???


----------



## nillacobain

PeepToe said:


> What happened to her hair???


 
She chopped her hair off a couple of months ago.


----------



## needloub

^I actually like her short haircut. She has a beautiful face so she can do both short and long....she's definitely a chameleon.


----------



## l.a_girl19

nillacobain said:


> ERW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



Love her!! I am not sure if I like that hair cut on her though


----------



## indypup

OMG I love ERW's Metalipp!!   Definitely one of my favorites of the season.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> Time to bring some class back to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julianne Hough Lucifer Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hough again in Bianca


 
Is it just me or is Julianne dressing a bit mature for her age? She's giving me Christie Brinkley here...but on her, at like 21 it just looks homely. Guess everyone can't be Blake Lively 



karwood said:


> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far.
> 
> Ciara wearing Daffodile. Top: Jean Paul Gaultier Resort 2012:


 
that's a mess. just...a mess.



AEGIS said:


> Actress Tracey Ellis Ross....looking a bit dusty. I guess she was trying to look edgy and saggy w/o a bra at the same time


 
I love me some Joan...but geesh, this looks like it's from that store Rave lol she usually dresses a lotttt more stylishly than this. And Evan...looks sick. Are men not using chapstick anymore?



AEGIS said:


> Stylist June Ambrose in Daf Boot. I really love this look. It's hard to look effortless in these boots


 
whew! I was beginning to feel dispair! Thank you June for bringing some fashion to the blog! You look amazing! Heeeeyyy Steve!


----------



## jamidee

Hipployta said:


> I found a photo of the leopard version of the pencil dress...apparently I haven't taken any photos in the swing versions I have in red and black...but here's my photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a link to them on the website...be sure to click the slideshow
> http://www.bettiepageclothing.com/a...Number=&searchPriceRange1=&searchPriceRange2=
> http://www.bettiepageclothing.com/a...Number=&searchPriceRange1=&searchPriceRange2=



I totally agree. Blake lively rocks my world. RARELY does she wear something I don't like. Now, if only I had all her money so I could be blake lively+dita von teese+sofia vergara all wrapped into one!


----------



## jamidee

Hipployta said:


> I found a photo of the leopard version of the pencil dress...apparently I haven't taken any photos in the swing versions I have in red and black...but here's my photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a link to them on the website...be sure to click the slideshow
> http://www.bettiepageclothing.com/a...Number=&searchPriceRange1=&searchPriceRange2=
> http://www.bettiepageclothing.com/a...Number=&searchPriceRange1=&searchPriceRange2=



awe, very pretty!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> Jlo in black/black spike pigalle



I love everything on this look . Would love to know the ID's on her pants.


----------



## jamidee

Princess Beatrice


----------



## Suzanelk

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I love everything on this look . Would love to know the ID's on her pants.



I second this


----------



## chacci1

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I love everything on this look . Would love to know the ID's on her pants.



I believe they may be Balmain??


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Princess Beatrice


 
Bea has always looked like a cartoon character to me. 




chacci1 said:


> I believe they may be Balmain??


 
*Chacc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Bea has always looked like a cartoon character to me.
> 
> haha I totally agree. I didn't see it until you said it, but she looks like a disney character!


----------



## Ms.parker123

chacci1 said:


> I believe they may be Balmain??


 
or by Chloe


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chacci1 said:


> I believe they may be Balmain??



Thanks Chacci 

Balmain ....


----------



## AEGIS

Ciara is all over the place this week at Paris FashionWeek


----------



## Louboufan

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Her hair looks fab and she is an AMAZING stylist.
> 
> sidenote: I think Misa should get a show too
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would bring Girlfriends back


Me too!


----------



## chacci1

jenaywins said:


> Bea has always looked like a cartoon character to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chacc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## AEGIS

KK in black maggies.  I love this look.  That person in the background has cl loafers on


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> KK in black maggies.  I love this look.  That person in the background has cl loafers on



i love this look also  i looove maggies


----------



## AEGIS

Stylist June Ambrose in Daffy and dress by Tracey Reese


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

nillacobain said:


> ERW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


 
I love everything!



Hipployta said:


> I found a photo of the leopard version of the pencil dress...apparently I haven't taken any photos in the swing versions I have in red and black...but here's my photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a link to them on the website...be sure to click the slideshow
> http://www.bettiepageclothing.com/a...Number=&searchPriceRange1=&searchPriceRange2=
> http://www.bettiepageclothing.com/a...Number=&searchPriceRange1=&searchPriceRange2=


 
You look pretty!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Ciara is all over the place this week at Paris FashionWeek


 
Better....I guess...



AEGIS said:


> KK in black maggies.  I love this look.  That person in the background has cl loafers on


 
Like it....but the makeup  I don't understand why people do the "5 shades lighter" concealer thing....



AEGIS said:


> Stylist June Ambrose in Daffy and dress by Tracey Reese


 
Ms, Ambrose is definitely bold. I don't think I could pulloff stripes and leopard.


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> Ciara is all over the place this week at Paris FashionWeek


 
If it weren't for this pic.... I would've forgotten that there was a nude Daffodile.... I need.....


----------



## 9distelle

Colleen Rooney


----------



## pixiesparkle

AEGIS said:


> Jlo in black/black spike pigalle


I love JLo!! she's so fab and her Prada sunnies are gorg!! they're everywhere these days


----------



## moshi_moshi

AEGIS said:


> KK in black maggies. I love this look. That person in the background has cl loafers on


 
i love this look but the makeup is just 

i have also decided that I need a pair of lady daffs...


----------



## AEGIS

moshi_moshi said:


> i love this look but the makeup is just
> 
> i have also decided that I need a pair of lady daffs...




i decided i need a pair of daff/daffy/lady daff too

the kind i want is unfortunately sold out...so i need to watch ebay


----------



## moshi_moshi

AEGIS said:


> i decided i need a pair of daff/daffy/lady daff too
> 
> the kind i want is unfortunately sold out...so i need to watch ebay


 
i love regular daffs but i don't think they'll stay on my foot... i would love a nude pair of lady daffs...or the red suede i keep seeing on ebay...

what size are you looking for, i'll keep my eyes peeled for you!


----------



## AEGIS

moshi_moshi said:


> i love regular daffs but i don't think they'll stay on my foot... i would love a nude pair of lady daffs...or the red suede i keep seeing on ebay...
> 
> what size are you looking for, i'll keep my eyes peeled for you!




38.5/39 i want that red daffy that June Ambrose is in....sooo cute


----------



## MikaelaN

AEGIS said:


> 38.5/39 i want that red daffy that June Ambrose is in....sooo cute



Have you tried Jeffreys, Aegis? Post #127.
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194-9.html


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ agreed.... red suede just seems so luxe!

i do love the navy suede daffys too.... ugh i need to find a pair for a deal!!  lol


----------



## AEGIS

MikaelaN said:


> Have you tried Jeffreys, Aegis? Post #127.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194-9.html





ahh no i haven't! i am going to call today!!!  

adds to list


----------



## amazigrace

JLo always looks so put together. I love the two CDCs together.

KK looks really cute in this picture, but that June Ambrose
looks all kinds of awful.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

AEGIS said:


> Jlo in black/black spike pigalle


 
JLo is making me want to try on Spiked piggies


----------



## poppyseed

moshi_moshi said:


> i love this look but the makeup is just
> ITA!! Coral glow cheeks gone a step too far right! And what's with the white around her eyes lol!


----------



## NANI1972

nillacobain said:


> ERW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


Nkay, I have to ask.......who is this?


----------



## MikaelaN

NANI1972 said:


> Nkay, I have to ask.......who is this?



Evan Rachel Wood...she's an actress.


----------



## NANI1972

MikaelaN said:


> Evan Rachel Wood...she's an actress.


OH thanks! Now I recognize her! The short hair and sunglasses threw me off. She played the Queen of Louisiana in True Blood.


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


>



Can anyone ID that scarf!? It's fantastic! Once again, I've got a weakness for leopard!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jamidee said:


> Can anyone ID that scarf!? It's fantastic! Once again, I've got a weakness for leopard!


 
i was just about to ask this!  it looks similar to the LV stoles but i know it's not an LV


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## kvjohns614

AEGIS said:


> Stylist June Ambrose in Daffy and dress by Tracey Reese


 

Drooooling at my computer, where are these Daffys? I neeeeed them.....


----------



## moshi_moshi

kvjohns614 said:


> Drooooling at my computer, where are these Daffys? I neeeeed them.....


 
jeffreys!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


>




That dress is flattering on her. She should rip that snake POS to shreds and wear this everyday.


----------



## jamidee

moshi_moshi said:


> i was just about to ask this!  it looks similar to the LV stoles but i know it's not an LV




MUST BUY THIS SCARF. So if anyone's got an idea...karwood, perhaps? you always know these things.


----------



## Flip88

Colleen Rooney


----------



## AEGIS

SMG...idk why it looks like she's falling out of her shoes


----------



## LouboutinHottie

moshi_moshi said:


> i was just about to ask this!  it looks similar to the LV stoles but i know it's not an LV





jamidee said:


> Can anyone ID that scarf!? It's fantastic! Once again, I've got a weakness for leopard!



*Kar* where are you girl?


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ I've noticed in this thread that alot of celebs seem to like to wear their CLs too big for them  

I don't know why, I think I'd fall on my face if it were me!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ I've noticed in this thread that alot of celebs seem to like to wear their CLs too big for them
> 
> I don't know why, I think I'd fall on my face if it were me!



ikr, it kinda bugs me especially since I hate heel slippage.


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ I've noticed in this thread that alot of celebs seem to like to wear their CLs too big for them
> 
> I don't know why, I think I'd fall on my face if it were me!




i thought they were borrowed shoes


----------



## CMP86

Some where their shoes bigger to make room for their bunions. I know that is normally what Victoria Beckham does.


----------



## karwood

jamidee said:


> Can anyone ID that scarf!? It's fantastic! Once again, I've got a weakness for leopard!



The scarf is Theodora and Callum. It is the blue multi-leopard wearable art scarf:

http://www.theodoraandcallum.com/shop/scarves/blue-multi-leopard-wearable-art-scarf.html


----------



## beagly911

karwood you are the fashion queen...thanks for the info, I too love it!


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Alaia. Belt: Alexander McQueen. Clutch: Chanel:


----------



## karwood

beagly911 said:


> karwood you are the fashion queen...thanks for the info, I too love it!



you're welcome


----------



## karwood

Emma Stone wearing Vicky Jane. Dress: Giambattista Valli F2011:


----------



## Nolia

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ I've noticed in this thread that alot of celebs seem to like to wear their CLs too big for them
> 
> I don't know why, I think I'd fall on my face if it were me!



I think this is because celebs don't usually shop for their own shoes.  They probably see something they like and get a stylist or order it.  They likely don't follow threads on Louboutin sizing or go into boutiques very often.  Many Loubies size different from our TTS.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Emma Stone wearing Vicky Jane. Dress: Giambattista Valli F2011:



Her hair color is gorgeous...so perfect for her skin tone!


----------



## karwood

Evan Rachel Wood wearing Metaliboot. Dress: Preen Line "Prym" dress.  Sunglasses: Prada Baroque Round Graphic Sunglasses:


----------



## indypup

karwood said:


> Emma Stone wearing Vicky Jane. Dress: Giambattista Valli F2011:



  I love these shoes.


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> The scarf is Theodora and Callum. It is the blue multi-leopard wearable art scarf:
> 
> http://www.theodoraandcallum.com/shop/scarves/blue-multi-leopard-wearable-art-scarf.html



Thanks *kar*! I just bought it!


----------



## moshi_moshi

karwood said:


> The scarf is Theodora and Callum. It is the blue multi-leopard wearable art scarf:
> 
> http://www.theodoraandcallum.com/shop/scarves/blue-multi-leopard-wearable-art-scarf.html



thanks *karwood*


----------



## purseinsanity

moshi_moshi said:


> i love this look but the makeup is just
> 
> i have also decided that I need a pair of lady daffs...



ITA!  Her makeup makes her look like a wax figure!


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Alaia. Belt: Alexander McQueen. Clutch: Chanel:



I think I would have liked this dress so much more with her daf's... but ick on the babydoll regardless.


----------



## jamidee

jeshika said:


> Thanks *kar*! I just bought it!




You lucky lucky girl! I looked at the price and was like ... FOR A SCARF?!?! Uhh no thanks. I was hoping it was one of those... stars dress for less moments.. . BTW thanks kar!


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Evan Rachel Wood wearing Metaliboot. Dress: Preen Line "Prym" dress.  Sunglasses: Prada Baroque Round Graphic Sunglasses:



These glasses are so popular amongst the stars right now... RIDIC. anyhoo, loving the dress. HATE the stockings, but love the shoes and jacket with it... not that any of you care about my opinion :giggles:, but I'm in the mood to give it!


----------



## beagly911

karwood said:


> Evan Rachel Wood wearing Metaliboot. Dress: Preen Line "Prym" dress. Sunglasses: Prada Baroque Round Graphic Sunglasses:


 
Sorry I know the sunglasses are "in fashion" but all I can see is Harry Potter...sorry


----------



## nillacobain

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ I've noticed in this thread that alot of celebs seem to like to wear their CLs too big for them
> 
> I don't know why, I think I'd fall on my face if it were me!





Nolia said:


> I think this is because celebs don't usually shop for their own shoes. They probably see something they like and get a stylist or order it. They likely don't follow threads on Louboutin sizing or go into boutiques very often. Many Loubies size different from our TTS.






SMG has had these nude VPs w/burg tip for the longest time.... I think they just stretched out from wearing.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Janet Jackson in Daffy and Daff Boot


----------



## karwood

jeshika said:


> Thanks *kar*! I just bought it!



Yaaay! Congrats, it is a very scarf pretty scarf!


----------



## karwood

Actress Marisa Tomei wearing 3 Fibbia. Her  outfit is Preen F2011:


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> These glasses are so popular amongst the stars right now... RIDIC. anyhoo, loving the dress. HATE the stockings, but love the shoes and jacket with it... not that any of you care about my opinion :giggles:, but I'm in the mood to give it!


 


beagly911 said:


> Sorry I know the sunglasses are "in fashion" but all I can see is Harry Potter...sorry


 
haha ladies-crazy story behind these glasses for me. I bought them when I was in Beverly Hills last month and lost them. I thought I left them @ the Louboutin boutique while I was shopping and when I called back they were like oh we have no clue what you're talking about so I was kinda sad and then yesterday my mom, who I talk to every day-is like "oh by the way, I found your sunglasses in my suitcase the other day, they look like Harry Potter, did you buy these when I wasn't looking?" 

Moms. what would you do without them? 

On a good note-I'll have some goodies for the Non-CL purchase thread in about a week when I meet up w/ the fam in Detroit. 
On a bad note-Beagly and my mom think I look like a young, white, male wizard...mebbe that ain't so bad tho!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

karwood said:


> Emma Stone wearing Vicky Jane. Dress: Giambattista Valli F2011:





I have such a girl crush on this chick! her skin looks flawless 






kk-you look amazing here! i don't care what spanx you had to squeeze into to get this shape-but keep doing it!


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> \
> On a bad note-Beagly and my mom think I look like a young, white, male wizard...mebbe that ain't so bad tho!


----------



## MikaelaN

karwood said:


> Actress Marisa Tomei wearing 3 Fibbia. Her  outfit is Preen F2011:



She looks fabulous here! Love her!


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> haha ladies-crazy story behind these glasses for me. I bought them when I was in Beverly Hills last month and lost them. I thought I left them @ the Louboutin boutique while I was shopping and when I called back they were like oh we have no clue what you're talking about so I was kinda sad and then yesterday my mom, who I talk to every day-is like "oh by the way, I found your sunglasses in my suitcase the other day, they look like Harry Potter, did you buy these when I wasn't looking?"
> 
> Moms. what would you do without them?
> 
> On a good note-I'll have some goodies for the Non-CL purchase thread in about a week when I meet up w/ the fam in Detroit.
> On a bad note-Beagly and my mom think I look like a young, white, male wizard...mebbe that ain't so bad tho!


Well, all I know is I sure do love them on the Olsens!! But then again... I love almost everything on the Olsens.  So, Rock 'em girl!

p.s. I know what you mean... I always ask my mom if she knows where something is before I even start looking


----------



## AEGIS

Kim Kardashian in Daffodil


----------



## moshi_moshi

jamidee said:


> You lucky lucky girl! I looked at the price and was like ... FOR A SCARF?!?! Uhh no thanks. I was hoping it was one of those... stars dress for less moments.. . BTW thanks kar!


 
i wish i could feel the scarf in person... it's 100% viscose or something.  i don't even want to admit what i paid for my LV leopard scarf even though it is cashmere/silk.  i will probably buy it though.... i love the green in it!



jamidee said:


> These glasses are so popular amongst the stars right now... RIDIC. anyhoo, loving the dress. HATE the stockings, but love the shoes and jacket with it... not that any of you care about my opinion :giggles:, but I'm in the mood to give it!


 


beagly911 said:


> Sorry I know the sunglasses are "in fashion" but all I can see is Harry Potter...sorry


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> haha ladies-crazy story behind these glasses for me. I bought them when I was in Beverly Hills last month and lost them. I thought I left them @ the Louboutin boutique while I was shopping and when I called back they were like oh we have no clue what you're talking about so I was kinda sad and then yesterday my mom, who I talk to every day-is like "oh by the way, I found your sunglasses in my suitcase the other day, they look like Harry Potter, did you buy these when I wasn't looking?"
> 
> Moms. what would you do without them?
> 
> On a good note-I'll have some goodies for the Non-CL purchase thread in about a week when I meet up w/ the fam in Detroit.
> On a bad note-Beagly and my mom think I look like a young, white, male wizard...mebbe that ain't so bad tho!


 
runs and hides :shame:, i don't know what it is but i actually really like the glasses..... i don't even wanna know what they retail for though.

glad you found your *choco*!!!


----------



## jamidee

moshi_moshi said:


> i wish i could feel the scarf in person... it's 100% viscose or something.  i don't even want to admit what i paid for my LV leopard scarf even though it is cashmere/silk.  i will probably buy it though.... i love the green in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runs and hides :shame:, i don't know what it is but i actually really like the glasses..... i don't even wanna know what they retail for though.
> 
> glad you found your *choco*!!!




I have a thing for green in general. So that scarf just makes me weak at the knees.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Kim Kardashian in Daffodil


 
Oh ho! Someone is wearing his wedding band now, I see! :giggles:


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ the Dafs have become KK's replacement Altis - her new go to shoes! I like the more casual outfit on her!


----------



## amazigrace

jeshika said:


> Thanks *kar*! I just bought it!



*jeshika,* me, too! Thank you, *karwood!*


----------



## karwood

amazigrace said:


> *jeshika,* me, too! Thank you, *karwood!*



That's awesome!!!


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing Daffodiles:


----------



## AEGIS

Kim Kardashian in Lady Daff


----------



## AEGIS

This color is custom correct?  I love when she wears all green w/these daffs



karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodiles:


----------



## BellaShoes

I still love GaGa....


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Kim Kardashian in Lady Daff



Hot. Mess.


----------



## expensive shoes

I like kim's outfit minus the hat


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hmmm... I actually LOVE KK's hat! haha I want one!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> SMG...idk why it looks like she's falling out of her shoes



Is it me or do they all wear funny looking shoes???


----------



## sylphfae

BellaShoes said:


> I still love GaGa....


 
Me too!!!!!! When Gaga came to Singapore, she wore black thigh-high CL boots, and sang "Hair" while playing on the piano. 

In the middle of "I am my Hair", she sang "I love my shoes too, I think I'll write a song about them next". YES PLEASE, Gaga! All us TPF-girls NEED an anthem about CLs!!!!!


----------



## Nolia

AEGIS said:


> Kim Kardashian in Lady Daff


 
I agree, I like the hat, and the CONCEPT of this outfit.  But it was not executed well.  KK is petite so her pants really need to be tailored in a little more.  With a wide-brim hat, the rest of her outfit needs to help her look a little more proportionate.  I think that her blazer needs more structure, and the pant leg NOT a flare.  With that said, this outfit would've looked even more polished if she put her hair up in a neat bun or something with a red lip.


----------



## jeshika

karwood said:


> Yaaay! Congrats, it is a very scarf pretty scarf!





amazigrace said:


> *jeshika,* me, too! Thank you, *karwood!*



I'm so excited! I can't wait to try it our using wendy's video! 
http://www.youtube.com/wendyslookbook#p/u/0/5LYAEz777AU


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodiles:



Oh emmm gee. those emerald daff's are to DIE FOR!!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Kim Kardashian in Lady Daff



This is not ok... like.. not even a little bit.


----------



## NY_Mami

I think Beyonce was wearin' a pink pigalle in her new video.... I have no caption pics....


----------



## AEGIS

NY_Mami said:


> I think Beyonce was wearin' a pink pigalle in her new video.... I have no caption pics....




she was def. wearing CLs.


----------



## AEGIS

MelB in Spike Alti w/her cutie daugher angel


----------



## 9distelle

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Evelyn's shoe game stays on point.


----------



## needloub

^Evelyn looks great....Mel B...not so much.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> MelB in Spike Alti w/her cutie daugher angel



Oh... I'm really hating her arm in this pic. A different cut would have looked better...


----------



## jamidee

9distelle said:


> Evelyn Lozada



I wasn't a fan of these very mix but NOW I AM!! eek!


----------



## MikaelaN

9distelle said:


> Evelyn Lozada



These look so good on her and her entire outfit is perfect!


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Super Vic. Dress: Hervé L. Leroux Couture:


----------



## karwood

Kate Moss w/ Christian Louboutin, wearing Pigalle:


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum, on last night's episode of _Project Runway_, wearing Bianca. Dress: Amanda Uprichard. Belt: Alexander McQueen:


----------



## kittenslingerie

9distelle said:


> Evelyn Lozada



Wow, Evelyn looks hot as usual!


----------



## carlinha

9distelle said:


> Evelyn Lozada


----------



## sylphfae

Dita looks AMAZING, as usual! That woman can do no wrong.


----------



## cl-pig

Cheryl Cole in Pigalles at the HTC Beats Party in London


----------



## AEGIS

Rihanna attending a funeral


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Rihanna attending a funeral




I might rethink my obsession with poka-dot and patterned tights after seeing this...  

But, I think it's time to buy black pigalles fo' sho'


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Evan Rachel Wood wearing Metaliboot. Dress: Preen Line "Prym" dress.  Sunglasses: Prada Baroque Round Graphic Sunglasses:


 
I love everything!



AEGIS said:


> Kim Kardashian in Daffodil


 
He looks like an Avatar next to her...he's sooo big!



karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodiles:


 
WOW, I don't know where to start!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Kim Kardashian in Lady Daff


 
She needs a tailor bad...the pants are too long.

This whole reminds me of something JLO would wear and actually make it look good.





AEGIS said:


> MelB in Spike Alti w/her cutie daugher angel


 
What is that on her head?



9distelle said:


> Evelyn Lozada


 
She looks good, but I would love to see in other dresses besides Herve Leger and dare I even say it.....other shoes besides Louboutins.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Heidi Klum, on last night's episode of _Project Runway_, wearing Bianca. Dress: Amanda Uprichard. Belt: Alexander McQueen:


 
There is too much going on for me



AEGIS said:


> Rihanna attending a funeral


 
She looks nice


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim K


----------



## jamidee

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K




I really need to stop hating on her, but WHY OH WHY wear that tunic with those boots when the fat on your leg hangs over?!  Walking it looks like it's ok, but maybe a bit longer tunic?


----------



## BellaShoes

^Ahhh the dreaded thigh high muffin top leg.... ush: I just get creeped out as to how she is starting to look like way too much like her wax figure at Madame's.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beyonce


----------



## Ms.parker123

love love love beyonce louboutins. Those are hot!


----------



## AEGIS

Bey looks hot!


----------



## jamidee

BellaShoes said:


> ^Ahhh the dreaded thigh high muffin top leg.... ush: I just get creeped out as to how she is starting to look like way too much like her wax figure at Madame's.
> 
> cele*****y.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/kim_kardashian_wax_03_wenn5507907.jpg




I haven't seen her wax figure, but I have wondered how she gets her face so doll porcelain like. It almost doesn't look real. At times I find it beautiful and other times I just want to poke her and make sure she's breathing.

And is that what it's called? I wouldn't wear thigh high boots if thats what it does to my leg. Takes away from the beauty of the shoe.


----------



## jamidee

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce



Ohh I love the trash on her! Sooo pretty. I just googled beyonce to see how tall she is because her heels are always sooo high! I figured she was short, but we are the same height! Jayz must be extremely tall.  that's the kind of man I need, one I can wear dafs around and still be shorter...


----------



## needloub

^


----------



## beagly911

^^haha, DH is shorter than me in flats so I just go for it!!  Athough a 120 makes me about 6'2" or there abouts....I will not give up my CL's.  I LOVE the houndstooth KK is wearing, but I'm a sucker for houndstooth.


----------



## Dode99

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce
> 
> http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/...n08/Wonder/tumblr_lstmbxGVg31qimturo1_500.jpg
> http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/...in08/Wonder/beyonce_eyeprime_059-881x1387.jpg



I have the same shoes and I barely can walk!  They look amazing on her tho.


----------



## domates

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K



so, so, soooo over the top


----------



## laurenam

beagly911 said:


> ^^haha, DH is shorter than me in flats so I just go for it!! Athough a 120 makes me about 6'2" or there abouts....I will not give up my CL's. I LOVE the houndstooth KK is wearing, but I'm a sucker for houndstooth.


 

Houndstooth and chevron get me every time!!


----------



## 318Platinum

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce



LOVE it!! I really HATE Slingbacks, but there are a very select few of Slingbacks that I would buy, and this is one of them!!!! Lookin' good, Bey!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

why is KK trying to dress like JLo from 10 years ago??


----------



## jamidee

erinmiyu said:


> why is KK trying to dress like JLo from 10 years ago??



I was thinking the same thing. It just doesn't work for her.


----------



## AEGIS

Angela Simmons..sigh...she makes me want to get an alma soooo bad


----------



## lumkeikei

Lady Gaga and her daff!
I am so jealous that she gets customized colours!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I know! I wish all those Dafs were available to the public.


----------



## nillacobain

^She's got one of the best Daffs collection out there!


----------



## AEGIS

lumkeikei said:


> Lady Gaga and her daff!
> I am so jealous that she gets customized colours!!




her daff is delicious

that lip color


----------



## cl-pig

Cassie in Pigalili  at an art exhibition launch at the Tony Shafrazi Gallery


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Angela Simmons..sigh...she makes me want to get an alma soooo bad



Alma is my next LV


----------



## jamidee

Pam Anderson... she makes me want to get... not so much plastic surgery..ever.


----------



## jamidee

\
another angle of Kimk in that poncho. This angle makes her calfs look RIDICULOUSLY skinny. Those proportions must be wayyy off... and I think I need to adopt this Birkin so I can treat it with the respect it deserves! On the cement ground kim k? Me thinkest thou dost have too much money. Bag-atastrophe!


----------



## jamidee

lumkeikei said:


> Lady Gaga and her daff!
> I am so jealous that she gets customized colours!!



Dafs just look so much more MAJOR in colors..


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:


> Cassie in Pigalili  at an art exhibition launch at the Tony Shafrazi Gallery



I love this pop of orange and really the whole outfit. It's so tastefully edgy/classy. Loveee.


----------



## heiress-ox

cl-pig said:


> Cassie in Pigalili  at an art exhibition launch at the Tony Shafrazi Gallery



i love the pigalilis


----------



## LVoepink

lumkeikei said:


> Lady Gaga and her daff!
> I am so jealous that she gets customized colours!!


 
Stunning colour!


----------



## AEGIS

Lala Vasquez


----------



## jamidee

This isn't a celeb wearing them, but a closet full of them! This is Khloe Kardashian's shoe collection and I definitely spy some barbie pink fetichas!!

Dear Khloe, GIVE ME! resentsp.s. we wear the same size. k thanks.


----------



## jamidee




----------



## NicoleV1987

lumkeikei said:


> Lady Gaga and her daff!
> I am so jealous that she gets customized colours!!


 
I DIE for these, I wish they were available to the public


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


>



LOVE this Ferragamo dress!!!! LOVE HOUNDSTOOTH!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

lumkeikei said:


> Lady Gaga and her daff!
> I am so jealous that she gets customized colours!!



Are you sure she gets these directly from Louboutin like this? I am in LOVE with ALL of her Daffs!! I'm not into this color on the Daff, but I am into the color on this Daff, if that makes sense? lol I don't like purple-pinks, ESPECIALLY for shoes, BUT THIS IS JUST DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## Louboufan

Do it! I love mine!


AEGIS said:


> Angela Simmons..sigh...she makes me want to get an alma soooo bad


----------



## Louboufan

Does anyone know who the designer of this bustier is? TIA!


cl-pig said:


> Cassie in Pigalili at an art exhibition launch at the Tony Shafrazi Gallery


----------



## myu3160

jamidee said:


> \
> another angle of Kimk in that poncho. This angle makes her calfs look RIDICULOUSLY skinny. Those proportions must be wayyy off... and I think I need to adopt this Birkin so I can treat it with the respect it deserves! On the cement ground kim k? Me thinkest thou dost have too much money. Bag-atastrophe!



ITA! The birkin looks as though its crying out, "save meeee!"


----------



## NY_Mami

I saw Trina(the rapper) on Lala's show.... she was wearin' the Lady Daf in nude.... lol....


----------



## karwood

jamidee said:


>



 Not all black pumps are Christian Louboutin.  She is wearing Casadei "Blade", not CL.


----------



## kvjohns614

karwood said:


> Not all black pumps are Christian Louboutin. She is wearing Casadei "Blade", not CL.


 

I love this! Hounstooth is such a classic look!


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Dress: Issa. Clutch: Hermes:


----------



## karwood

Actress Olivia Munn wearing Rhonda Dina. Dress: Satine:


----------



## karwood

Reese Witherspoon wearing Machon. Dress: Twenty8twelve. Blazer: Bocanegra


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Not all black pumps are Christian Louboutin.  She is wearing Casadei "Blade", not CL.



Oh you are right karwood! haha I didn't think it cause they were black they looked like pigalle, but I stand corrected.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Oh you are right karwood! haha I didn't think it cause they were black they looked like pigalle, but I stand corrected.




everyone makes mistakes. no biggie.  i knew she wasn't wearing cl's and forgot to mention it

btw: you look so pretty in your new avi


----------



## AEGIS

Kim in leopard pigalle.  I haven't like many of her looks but I like this one.


----------



## AEGIS

She's loving this whole floppy hat thing


----------



## AEGIS

Last one: Lady Peep.  The kid's face in the corner summarizes how I feel about KK. a general ?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am still kicking myself for passing on those Leopard Pigalles.  ush:


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> everyone makes mistakes. no biggie.  i knew she wasn't wearing cl's and forgot to mention it
> 
> btw: you look so pretty in your new avi



Thank you! That was when I was on my way to my friend's wedding in the mist of a hurricane. Figured I needed a pic while I looked decent before I had to run in the cat 1 winds again! Twas interesting.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Last one: Lady Peep



I want to kick her sometimes!! That dress looks like it's supposed to be flowy and kind of drape around her shape, but it's so tight you can see where her pikachu is!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> She's loving this whole floppy hat thing



about as much as I HATE IT!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Kim in leopard pigalle.  I haven't like many of her looks but I like this one.



OhhI agree,  I love!! this is so NYC! So effortless, classic and chic. lovelovelove


----------



## Dukeprincess

jamidee said:


> I want to kick her sometimes!! That dress looks like it's supposed to be flowy and kind of drape around her shape, but it's so tight you can see where her pikachu is!



ITA.  Clearly someone forgot her Spanx.


----------



## jamidee

Dukeprincess said:


> ITA.  Clearly someone forgot her Spanx.



 I didn't think KIM K ever left home without that thing!! But actually, if you look closer you can see the line of it in the dress around her mid-section. At least that's what it looks like. That's what I hate about spanx, they are so obvious. At least on kimk they are! I think she just needed another size up! I think we get that she has curves already.


----------



## karwood

Kate Moss wearing Pigalle. Dress: Lanvin metallic mélange dress:


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Kate Moss wearing Pigalle. Dress: Lanvin metallic mélange dress:


 

Black patent Pigalles are her fave CLs for sure!


----------



## nillacobain

Dita in studded Pigalles:














Source: JustJared


----------



## laurenam

jamidee said:


> I want to kick her sometimes!! That dress looks like it's supposed to be flowy and kind of drape around her shape, but it's so tight you can see where her pikachu is!


 
Pikachu! LMFAO!!


----------



## cl-pig

AEGIS said:


> Kim in leopard pigalle.  I haven't like many of her looks but I like this one.



The metal hinge on the back seems to indicate its a _dorepi _than a pigalle


----------



## AEGIS

surprisingly i do not like that



nillacobain said:


> Dita in studded Pigalles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Kim in leopard pigalle. I haven't like many of her looks but I like this one.


 
I absolutely love this looooook! the cream and black+Gold hardware+Leopard=. Just when I'm about to be "off" her...she pulls one out of the hat lol alas...I'm still a fan.


----------



## 9distelle

Kk


----------



## karwood

Demi Lovato wearing Maggie. Dress: Isabel Marant F2011:


----------



## LavenderIce

AEGIS said:


> surprisingly i do not like that



I don't either.  IMO, the mix of the modern edginess of the spikes with her very feminine and ultra glamorous doesn't work for me.  She should stick with what she's known for because nobody does it better than her.


----------



## karwood

Claire Danes wearing Figurina. Dress: Oscar de la Renta Resort 2012. Handbag: Reed Krakoff:


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

karwood said:


> Claire Danes wearing Figurina. Dress: Oscar de la Renta Resort 2012. Handbag: Reed Krakoff:


 
I really love this look. Tres chic


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Demi Lovato wearing Maggie. Dress: Isabel Marant F2011:


 

These fitted mini-dresses she insist on wearing don't look flattering on her at all.


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I really love this look. Tres chic




IA she looks awesome!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Claire Danes wearing Figurina. Dress: Oscar de la Renta Resort 2012. Handbag: Reed Krakoff:


 
I love this look - the dress is just lovely.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> IA she looks awesome!


 

great minds!


----------



## karwood

Actress Sofia Vergara wearing Daffodil. Dress: Victoria Beckham. Cuff: Odette David:


----------



## AEGIS

Kristen Cavallari in black piggies


----------



## AEGIS

Nicole S [cannot spell her last night] black nappa daffodil


----------



## AEGIS

Nicole again


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing red Daffodile:


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing red Daffodile:



LOVE IT!!! I think she may have ordered ALL the colors of the Rainbow!!! I know I would have!


----------



## karwood

Khloe wearing Marisa and Kourtney wearing Lady Daf. Koutney's dress is Paul and Joe. Purse: Chanel. Khloe's houndstooth clutch is Salvatore Ferragamo. Hat: Eugenia Kim "Lauren" rabbit-felt fedora:


----------



## kvjohns614

karwood said:


> Khloe wearing Marisa and Kourtney wearing Lady Daf. Koutney's dress is Paul and Joe. Khloe's houndstooth clutch is Salvatore Ferragamo:


 
Kar, you must have read my mind I instantly wanted that clutch then I finished reading! You are so knowledgeable!


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Khloe wearing Marisa and Kourtney wearing Lady Daf. Koutney's dress is Paul and Joe. Khloe's houndstooth clutch is Salvatore Ferragamo:



I wanted this boot, but now i'm not so sure. It doesn't look like I thought it would. I don't know, maybe I need a different angle or something.


----------



## karwood

318Platinum said:


> I wanted this boot, but now i'm not so sure. It doesn't look like I thought it would. I don't know, maybe I need a different angle or something.



Here is another pic. Unfortunately, all the other shots cut part of the boots out of the pic. HTH.


----------



## RedBottomLover

AEGIS said:


> Nicole again


can anyone id her outfit? I looove the sequins.


----------



## karwood

RedBottomLover said:


> can anyone id her outfit? I looove the sequins.



Nicole Scherzinger's shorts and blazer are both from Paul & Joe


----------



## RedBottomLover

karwood said:


> Nicole Scherzinger's shorts and blazer are both from Paul & Joe



Thanks *kar*!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Nicole again



I'm thinking of getting rid of mine to make way for the season, think I'll regret it?! I love it on everyone else, but on me.. it just didn't seem that MAJOR. Maybe cause I can't have an outerbody experience and see my feet when I walk..


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing red Daffodile:



Oh my god they are PERFECT in red. LIKE INSANELY PERFECT.


----------



## BellaShoes

I loooooove GAGA!!!!


----------



## HermesLuv

AEGIS said:


> Nicole S [cannot spell her last night] black nappa daffodil


can someone ID this outfit? It looks so good her


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm thinking of getting rid of mine to make way for the season, think I'll regret it?! I love it on everyone else, but on me.. it just didn't seem that MAJOR. Maybe cause I can't have an outerbody experience and see my feet when I walk..




idk...i want a red Daffy


----------



## AEGIS

LALA in tsar [?]


----------



## AEGIS

Demi Lovato in Isabel Marant & Anthracite Maggie


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> LALA in tsar [?]



I love these shoes!


----------



## karwood

Nicole Scherzinger wearing Daffodile. Tweed and leather jacket: McGinn. Leather pants: Mackage:


----------



## aoqtpi

^ love that outfit sssoo much. Need to start running more to get my legs in shape!


----------



## AEGIS

cl-pig said:


> The metal hinge on the back seems to indicate its a _dorepi _than a pigalle




good eye.  you're right.


----------



## AEGIS

Kim in Dubai


----------



## AEGIS

Kris Kardashian in Super Bombasle...is her dress dvf?  it looks it to me.  Bag is Celine


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

AEGIS said:


> Kris Kardashian in Super Bombasle...is her dress dvf? it looks it to me. Bag is Celine


 
Her dress is DVF, yes.


----------



## pixiesparkle

moshi_moshi said:


> runs and hides :shame:, i don't know what it is but i actually really like the glasses..... i don't even wanna know what they retail for though.
> 
> glad you found your *choco*!!!



lol..they're around 290USD I think..When I first saw them I thought to myself "I'm sooo going to get this" but then hesitated..only to receive them a few days later. Turned out DBF went ahead and got them for me without me knowing..they are really cute and quirky


----------



## pixiesparkle

jamidee said:


> I haven't seen her wax figure, but I have wondered how she gets her face so doll porcelain like. It almost doesn't look real. At times I find it beautiful and other times I just want to poke her and make sure she's breathing.


THIS! I have to say she (her face) photographs really well..Her body, not so much. I've seen a couple of episodes of Keeping up with the Kardashians and her skin without makeup is


----------



## karwood

Khloe Kardashian wearing Maggie. Blouse: A.L.C. "Addie" blouse:


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Kris Kardashian in *Super Bombasle*...is her dress dvf?  it looks it to me.  Bag is Celine



Did you mean  "Super Dombasle"? Or is "Bombasle" intentional  and I am completely missing the joke? I'am truly wondering


----------



## karwood

Hayden Panettiere wearing Sobek. Dress: Jenny Packham:


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> Did you mean  "Super Dombasle"? Or is "Bombasle" intentional  and I am completely missing the joke? I'am truly wondering




simple typographical error.  no need to wonder


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Kris Kardashian in Super Bombasle...is her dress dvf?  it looks it to me.  Bag is Celine



 ***Kris Jenner. She's married again. It irks me to no end that just because she made the kardashian name famous she wants to go back to that. What disrespect/castration to Bruce.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> good eye.  you're right.




WOW!! Fupa alert. Jeezums. How does all of america think this body is to die for!?!? This is just not cute. Not at all. But, LOVEEE the CLs.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Kim in Dubai


Yay kimmy!! I love both of these outfits.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> WOW!! Fupa alert. Jeezums. How does all of america think this body is to die for!?!? This is just not cute. Not at all. But, LOVEEE the CLs.




Kim had a nicer figure before she got her fake bum.  But her body is nice now.  She just needs to wear looser clothing.  Well tailored =/= tight


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> simple typographical error.  no need to wonder



Oh, ok. I was just wondering because I have seen in all your other posts that you spelled it "Bombasle", so I was not sure if I was missing the joke or something. Anyhoo, thanks for explaining

:back2topic:


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Kim had a nicer figure before she got her fake bum.  But her body is nice now.  She just needs to wear looser clothing.  Well tailored =/= tight



I like the shape. Just a smaller version. But, that's just my personal preference.  But, I do agree it would look better with looser clothing.


----------



## MikaelaN

karwood said:


> Hayden Panettiere wearing Sobek. Dress: Jenny Packham:



I adore this dress!  It's beautiful!


----------



## GCGDanielle

karwood said:


> Hayden Panettiere wearing Sobek. Dress: Jenny Packham:


----------



## needloub

MikaelaN said:


> I adore this dress!  It's beautiful!



I agree! She looks beautiful and I love this pair of shoes!


----------



## heiress-ox

karwood said:


> Hayden Panettiere wearing Sobek. Dress: Jenny Packham:



Hayden looks amazing - outfit in perfection 




AEGIS said:


> Demi Lovato in Isabel Marant & Anthracite Maggie



I'm happy she looks so much healthier now and this outfit is cute, I love the Anthracite Maggie!


----------



## jamidee

GaGa again in Black dafs.


And another of Hayden In Sobek. These are so close to the Poseidon in this pic. Is the color and look that close in person? The only difference I see is the shape of the scale/pattern.




She's got some legs on her...Love Hayden.


----------



## karwood

Ciara wearing Clichy (?). Blouse and Leather Skirt: Valentino PF2011:


----------



## karwood

Audrina Patridge wearing Nitoinimoi. Dress: Tart:


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Ciara wearing Clichy (?). Blouse and Leather Skirt: Valentino PF2011:



It's pretty. Could it be Lady Lynch?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim K


 
Kim K is always doing something EXTRA! Maybe if she lost the hat it would look ok.....IDK.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Beyonce


 
I love the trash



jamidee said:


> I haven't seen her wax figure, but* I have wondered how she gets her face so doll porcelain like*. It almost doesn't look real. At times I find it beautiful and other times I just want to poke her and make sure she's breathing.
> 
> And is that what it's called? I wouldn't wear thigh high boots if thats what it does to my leg. Takes away from the beauty of the shoe.


 
I think it's a combination of too much botox, surgery and lots of makeup. When she first became famous her skin had a glow to it.....and movement!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

erinmiyu said:


> why is KK trying to dress like JLo from 10 years ago??


 


jamidee said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It just doesn't work for her.


 
I think she said in an interview JLO is one of her idols


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

cl-pig said:


> Cassie in Pigalili  at an art exhibition launch at the Tony Shafrazi Gallery


 
She is so pretty and the orange on her skin is great.



jamidee said:


> \
> another angle of Kimk in that poncho. This angle makes her calfs look RIDICULOUSLY skinny. Those proportions must be wayyy off... and I think I need to adopt this Birkin so I can treat it with the respect it deserves! On the cement ground kim k? Me thinkest thou dost have too much money. Bag-atastrophe!


 
A mini Scott....



AEGIS said:


> She's loving this whole floppy hat thing


 
He's like, "Babe, what F are you wearing?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

9distelle said:


> Kk


 
What happened to her diet pills?



karwood said:


> Demi Lovato wearing Maggie. Dress: Isabel Marant F2011:


 
That dress is not doing her any favors.



AEGIS said:


> good eye.  you're right.


 
I love the dorepi's!! 



AEGIS said:


> Kim in Dubai


 
I love the color blocking, but I wish that the skirt was hemmed just above her knee.


----------



## amazigrace

The thing that bothers the most about KK is that huge 40cm Birkin she schleps around. She should leave it in the hotel and take a smaller one. It looks like a big piece of luggage, and it's way too big for her small frame. Just my opinion, though!


----------



## indypup

318Platinum said:


> It's pretty. Could it be Lady Lynch?



No, these are definitely Clichys. (sigh... an UHG of mine  )  LL's have a much more rounded toe and IMO show more toe cleavage.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Hayden Panettiere wearing Sobek. Dress: Jenny Packham:


 
I love Hayden!! Bring Heroes back!!!



jamidee said:


> ***Kris Jenner. She's married again. It irks me to no end that just because she made the kardashian name famous she wants to go back to that. What disrespect/castration to Bruce.


 
I think Kris is living vicariously through her daughters, but mostly Kim. I think she wants to get a few deals/endorsements for herself.



jamidee said:


> WOW!! Fupa alert. Jeezums. How does all of america think this body is to die for!?!? This is just not cute. Not at all. But, LOVEEE the CLs.


 
I think Kourt has the better body out of all 3.


----------



## jenayb

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I think Kris is living vicariously through her daughters, but mostly Kim. I think she wants to get a few deals/endorsements for herself.



Ya think? :giggles:

Oh poor Kris. I can't help it -- I like her.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Ya think? :giggles:
> 
> Oh poor Kris. I can't help it -- I like her.




didn't she get one for depends?


----------



## nyjaesmith

Evelyn Lozada tweeted a pic of her and Ochocinco's shoe closet
CL's EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Ciara


----------



## 318Platinum

indypup said:


> No, these are definitely Clichys. (sigh... an UHG of mine  )  LL's have a much more rounded toe and IMO show more toe cleavage.



So which ones would be the better choice, in your opinion? I'm not sure of the fits of both of them. Not sure about the toe cleavage, but I guess it's fine. Regardless, the shoes are beautiful and I want a pair!! ;-D


----------



## shoes4me

amazigrace said:


> The thing that bothers the most about KK is that huge 40cm Birkin she schleps around. She should leave it in the hotel and take a smaller one. It looks like a big piece of luggage, and it's way too big for her small frame. Just my opinion, though!



that´s exactly, what i thought! it looks like the bag is walking around with her and not vice versa!


----------



## needloub

nyjaesmith said:


> Evelyn Lozada tweeted a pic of her and Ochocinco's shoe closet
> CL's EVERYWHERE!!!



Love it!


----------



## aoqtpi

nyjaesmith said:


> Evelyn Lozada tweeted a pic of her and Ochocinco's shoe closet
> CL's EVERYWHERE!!!



I love the juxtaposition of heels and sneakers haha. Beautiful collection!


----------



## jamidee

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I think Kourt has the better body out of all 3.


I agree. But, for me, maybe it's because it's what I don't have. I love petite people. So adorable.


----------



## karwood

Actress Amber Heard wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Elie Saab F2010 (modified):


----------



## karwood

Anna Kendrick wearing Pigalle. Dress: McQ Resort 2012:


----------



## jenayb

amazigrace said:


> The thing that bothers the most about KK is that huge 40cm Birkin she schleps around. She should leave it in the hotel and take a smaller one. It looks like a big piece of luggage, and it's way too big for her small frame. Just my opinion, though!


 
Agreed. It just _looks_ like she is showing off.  



nyjaesmith said:


> Evelyn Lozada tweeted a pic of her and Ochocinco's shoe closet
> CL's EVERYWHERE!!!


 
I am not the biggest fan of Evelyn...


----------



## karwood

Christina Aguilera wearing Maggie. Dress: Alexander McQueen Embellished Wool Jersey Dress. Belt: Alexander McQueen:


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Maggie. Dress: Alexander McQueen Embellished Wool Jersey Dress. Belt: Alexander McQueen:



Wow. that really looks like a wig


----------



## karwood

Beyonce in the Harper Bazaar's Nov 2011 issue wearing Duvette. Raincoat: Yves Saint Laurent:


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Wow. that really looks like a wig



it probably is  - an awful rats nest one at that haha!


----------



## poppyseed

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Maggie. Dress: Alexander McQueen Embellished Wool Jersey Dress. Belt: Alexander McQueen:


 

Wow, I could honestly tell it's her, not sure wht she's been doing to her original face, but I prefered it...Love the Maggie though lol!


----------



## nillacobain

jamidee said:


> Wow. that really looks like a wig


 

I HOPE it is!


----------



## AEGIS

nillacobain said:


> I HOPE it is!




   is it too much to hope that she has on a fat suit?


----------



## mishybelle

AEGIS said:


> Kim in Dubai


 
Can anyone ID the teal/green pencil skirt Kim is wearing? love that color!!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> is it too much to hope that she has on a fat suit?



:lolots:


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Wow. that really looks like a wig


 
Yeah, she has extensions and a top piece on.


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, Christina is a hot mess.


----------



## AEGIS

Kimmy


----------



## myu3160

AEGIS said:


> Kimmy



Not loving this look.. or her exaggerated facial expression..


----------



## AEGIS

Singer Alicia Keys in Daffodil Brodee


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Kimmy



that is not a flattering look and with that dress I'd have done a more classic shoe. Everything is way to bulky.


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> Kimmy



McQueen Pre Spring 2011 Gown, but not working on her. Sadly.


----------



## AEGIS

The most ridic pic I have ever seen in my life


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> The most ridic pic I have ever seen in my life


----------



## jamidee

I love yellow on her. She looks so sunny :sunnies


----------



## jamidee

wtf:<---that's all I've got. It's just all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Louboufan

Shoe twins! I love the Luxura on her.


jamidee said:


> I love yellow on her. She looks so sunny :sunnies


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> The most ridic pic I have ever seen in my life



Wow.


----------



## heiress-ox

Nicole Richie looks great in the Lux!!


----------



## gymangel812

can anyone ID the dress please??


jamidee said:


> I love yellow on her. She looks so sunny :sunnies


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> didn't she get one for depends?


 




karwood said:


> Actress Amber Heard wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Elie Saab F2010 (modified):


 
Gorgeous



karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Maggie. Dress: Alexander McQueen Embellished Wool Jersey Dress. Belt: Alexander McQueen:


 
What is that foolishness on her head?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Kimmy


 
This dress should have been shorter and she should of worn a less chunky shoe.



jamidee said:


> I love yellow on her. She looks so sunny


 
So pretty



jamidee said:


> wtf:<---that's all I've got. It's just all kinds of wrong.


 
I don't really like the dress, but I kind of like her hair and of course I love the shoes.


----------



## domates

jamidee said:


> I love yellow on her. She looks so sunny :sunnies



can someone ID this dress?? It's so cute!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> The most ridic pic I have ever seen in my life



omg... did they DRILL THOSE METAL HANDLES into the camel's humps?!?!? 

:cry:


----------



## 9distelle

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## poppyseed

jamidee said:


> I love yellow on her. She looks so sunny :sunnies


 

I love everything about this! I adore her clutch too, so pretty. I was actually considering buying it myself...and I might now


----------



## needloub

9distelle said:


> Hayden Panettiere



I love the hint of satin on the shoe!


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:


> can anyone ID the dress please??




Keepsake


----------



## jamidee

domates said:


> can someone ID this dress?? It's so cute!



Keepsake Mini Dress


----------



## jamidee

9distelle said:


> Hayden Panettiere



her toe nails look fungusy...


----------



## CMP86

jamidee said:


> her toe nails look fungusy...


I think she is wearing that crackle nail polish. Definitely not a good choice of whatever is going on there though.


----------



## 318Platinum

Beyonce in her "Love On Top" Music Video. I am unaware of the style, but I do know that it is strassed in Black or Jet Black Crystals.


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> Beyonce in her "Love On Top" Music Video. I am unaware of the style, but I do know that it is strassed in Black or Jet Black Crystals.



I don't know what style that is either, but she's wearing what looks like black suede bibis in the gold suit scene.


----------



## AEGIS

are these daffodil?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> are these daffodil?


No, IMO they look like they have an exposed platform....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

AEGIS said:


> are these daffodil?



I believe so


----------



## chacci1

AEGIS said:


> are these daffodil?



These look like alti to me.


----------



## Louboufan

My boo!


318Platinum said:


> Beyonce in her "Love On Top" Music Video. I am unaware of the style, but I do know that it is strassed in Black or Jet Black Crystals.


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Amber Heard in D&G and nude lady peep


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Shailene Woodleyy


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> are these daffodil?


 
It is really hard to tell. Can you find some pics from a different angle?



AEGIS said:


> Actress Shailene Woodleyy


 
Atrocious


----------



## hazeltt

318Platinum said:


> Beyonce in her "Love On Top" Music Video. I am unaware of the style, but I do know that it is strassed in Black or Jet Black Crystals.



Looks like the 1EN8 but with a thicker heel (custom made?)


----------



## karwood

mishybelle said:


> Can anyone ID the teal/green pencil skirt Kim is wearing? love that color!!!



It is L'Wren Scott high waisted wool skirt in emerald. The blouse is by Chloe, just in case someone wants to know.:

http://www.barneys.com/High-Waisted...=GAN&utm_medium=Polyvore&utm_campaign=Primary


----------



## AEGIS

Where are her other shoes?


----------



## AEGIS

Former "The View" cohost Star Jones [are these Helmut?]


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> *Where are her other shoes?*



yawn!


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Former "The View" cohost Star Jones [are these Helmut?]


----------



## karwood

Actress Emmanuelle Chriqui wearing Bianca. Dress: Tart:


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian at the CL boutique in Dubai


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## karwood

Demi Lovato wearing Daf booty:


----------



## karwood

Holly Madison wearing Aranea. Dress:  Bottega Veneta RTW F2011:


----------



## Ms.parker123

Did Christina just recently have a baby or has she just put on a few pounds?


----------



## LavenderIce

Ms.parker123 said:


> Did Christina just recently have a baby or has she just put on a few pounds?



She's put on more than a few.  She lost the baby weight when she filmed Burlesque.  The last time she filled out she blamed it on birth control pills.


----------



## karwood

Nicole Richie wearing Very Prive. Dress:  Douglas Hannant F2011:


----------



## MikaelaN

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera



I feel like she should be wearing bottoms of some sort.


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian at the CL boutique in Dubai



She went to the CL boutique NOT WEARING CLS!?! Blasphemous. :town:

and wow that booty is just strange.


----------



## karwood

Katy Perry wearing Pigalle. Dress:  Giambattista Valli F2011:


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera



she's very pumpkin like.


----------



## lovechanel920

Tamara Ecclestone in Miss Fast


----------



## jamidee

lovechanel920 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone in Miss Fast



I hate saggy crotches as much as I hate camel toes. Let's have a happy medium, normal pants that fit!


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> are these daffodil?



She is not wearing Louboutin, they are Crisian & McCaffrey "Kimi" black python heels. However, I do like seeing pics of this Atelier Versace dress.


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> She is not wearing Louboutin, they are Crisian & McCaffrey heels. However, I do like seeing pics of this Atelier Versace dress.




Thanks Kar!  yes IA--Kelly's figure allows her to wear a lot of beautiful fashion.


----------



## AEGIS

She's famous for being really rich right?



lovechanel920 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone in Miss Fast


----------



## AEGIS

I like roots and like ombre hair....but it looks so strange when your hair is an outrageous color.  She should do like Gaga and just wear a wig.



karwood said:


> Katy Perry wearing Pigalle. Dress:  Giambattista Valli F2011:


----------



## BellaShoes

Yikes.. did Christina's black leggings get up and walk out? The girl has forgotten her pants.


----------



## bling*lover

*Nicole Ritchie* looks gorgeous, I love that dress on her!

*Christina Aguliera* hmmm I love her but that outfit (or lack of) isn't doing her new body shape any favors!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Actress Emmanuelle Chriqui wearing Bianca. Dress: Tart:


 
She looks gorgeous!



LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian at the CL boutique in Dubai


 
That third pic is horrible. I thought she wore SPANX?



LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera


 
Is that her ex and she should of probably worn a pair of liquid leggings vs. a pair of plain panty hose.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Nicole Richie wearing Very Prive. Dress:  Douglas Hannant F2011:


 
She looks great



karwood said:


> Katy Perry wearing Pigalle. Dress:  Giambattista Valli F2011:


 
She kind of looks like Gwen Stefani in this pic



lovechanel920 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone in Miss Fast


 
Can anyone ID this jacket?


----------



## karwood

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Can anyone ID this jacket?



Burberry Prorsum Spring 2011


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Burberry Prorsum Spring 2011


 
Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

Emmaneulle is simply gorgeous...

I wonder if KK walked off with those strass!?!


----------



## AEGIS

BellaShoes said:


> Emmaneulle is simply gorgeous...
> 
> I wonder if KK walked off with those strass!?!




im surprised she didnt wear them to her wedding considering how tall her husband is tbh


----------



## AEGIS

while this photo has a lot of fail elements...it's a man in CLs...a rare sight in this thread

R&B singer Omarion


----------



## GSDlover

AEGIS said:


> She's famous for being really rich right?



Yeah, her younger sister Petra bought the Spelling mansion for $85 million.  Their dad is the Formula 1 billionaire, Bernie Ecclestone.


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> Actress Emmanuelle Chriqui wearing Bianca. Dress: Tart:



Love her!


----------



## nillacobain

From her thread - Dita (I think she's wearing black patent Eventas):






















Source: Zimbio


----------



## laurenam

Just googled Tamara Ecclestone since I didn't know who she was and I came across this photo:


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherspoon wearing NP's


----------



## nillacobain

^Stunning as usual!


----------



## poppyseed

^^ I agree!


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Katy Perry wearing Pigalle. Dress:  Giambattista Valli F2011:


oh this dress is sooo Audrey Hepburn~ I love it 


lovechanel920 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone in Miss Fast


her Burberry jacket is sooo yummmyy


BellaShoes said:


> Yikes.. did Christina's black leggings get up and walk out? The girl has forgotten her pants.
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2011/10/aguilera-vine/christina-aguilera-matthew-rutler-off-vines-01.jpg


I just can't understand...she looked like an angel in Burlesque, her figure was stunning..but now 


nillacobain said:


> From her thread - Dita (I think she's wearing black patent Eventas):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Zimbio


the woman is perfection. Her skin is flawless!!!


----------



## needloub

Jönathan;20172613 said:
			
		

> Reese Witherspoon wearing NP's



I just wish her suit was a bit more fitted, but her shoes are fab!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## hazeltt

laurenam said:


> Just googled Tamara Ecclestone since I didn't know who she was and I came across this photo:



I wish I had that much money lying around...


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> while this photo has a lot of fail elements...it's a man in CLs...a rare sight in this thread
> 
> R&B singer Omarion


 
seriously-did he not have to walk to get to the club? or did the groupies carrry him? lol his soles are flawless!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Jönathan;20172613 said:
			
		

> Reese Witherspoon wearing NP's


 
Reese looks so gorgeous!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



WANT and NEED that Jacket!!! Add the boots as well!! Kinda hate I passed on them, but it was for the best!


----------



## lovechanel920

glamourgirlnikk said:


> She looks great
> 
> 
> 
> She kind of looks like Gwen Stefani in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID this jacket?


Burberry.


----------



## 9distelle

Amber Heard


----------



## laurenam

^ That dress is all kinds of perfect in my book.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

lovechanel920 said:


> Burberry.


 
Thanks!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> while this photo has a lot of fail elements...it's a man in CLs...a rare sight in this thread
> 
> R&B singer Omarion


 
Ummm....the leopard looks nice...



nillacobain said:


> From her thread - Dita (I think she's wearing black patent Eventas):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Zimbio


 
She always looks put together



laurenam said:


> Just googled Tamara Ecclestone since I didn't know who she was and I came across this photo:


 
Dayumm! Look at all those monies! I wonder what the total is?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Jönathan;20172613 said:
			
		

> Reese Witherspoon wearing NP's


 
She looks great!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


 
.....a fur jacket and a bandana....pimpin ain't easy!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> seriously-did he not have to walk to get to the club? or *did the groupies carrry him*? lol his soles are flawless!


----------



## purseinsanity

glamourgirlnikk said:


> That third pic is horrible. I thought she wore SPANX?



She'll only wear them if SPANX will put her name on them.  "Kspanx", anyone??


----------



## purseinsanity

karwood said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Maggie. Dress: Alexander McQueen Embellished Wool Jersey Dress. Belt: Alexander McQueen:



She looks like Dolly Parton.


----------



## purseinsanity

jamidee said:


> GaGa again in Black dafs.



I didn't realize Lady GaGa was a Beekeeper in her free time.


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


 

The first time I've seen Rihanna in any form of Daffodil....


----------



## jamidee

purseinsanity said:


> She'll only wear them if SPANX will put her name on them.  "Kspanx", anyone??



 I wouldn't doubt it if she doesn't become the span spokeswoman.


----------



## indypup

318Platinum said:


> So which ones would be the better choice, in your opinion? I'm not sure of the fits of both of them. Not sure about the toe cleavage, but I guess it's fine. Regardless, the shoes are beautiful and I want a pair!! ;-D



Sorry, I missed this quote!!

Honestly, in my opinion, I don't think one is better than the other.  I think it will come down to availability and LL is comparatively much easier to get than Clichy.  As much as I REALLY REALLY want a nude Clichy 120mm, I may end up getting the nude LL just because there's a better chance of me actually finding them.  I have also heard that LL is easier to walk in because the pitch isn't as steep, but I don't have first hand experience with this.  My Clichy's pitch isn't too difficult to manage.

I sincerely wish Clichy 120mm was still produced and I wish I'd had the funds to SO a pair while they were still available for SO... it's such a gorgeous shape that I consider a fabulous but still sexy alternative to the Pigalle.  If you can find a pair, I TOTALLY recommend snagging them!


----------



## jamidee




----------



## carlinha

^sorry, what style are those?  not sure if they are CLs.


----------



## jamidee

I don't know the style name but I've seen a mary jane style like this on bay . 









and I found more pics of them...they have red soles?


----------



## CMP86

I agree with carlinha. I think the sole is actually pink. At first glance they looked like the Relika but the strap is too high.


----------



## myu3160

9distelle said:


> Amber Heard



Love this look. The LPs look a bit tight, no? Is that normal?


----------



## AEGIS

Singer Melanie Fiona


----------



## GSDlover

AEGIS said:


> im surprised she didnt wear them to her wedding considering how tall her husband is tbh



Y'know I was surprised to hear she didn't wear CLs on her wedding day considering that's what she's seen in most of the time.


----------



## BellaShoes

jamidee said:


> I don't know the style name but I've seen a mary jane style like this on bay .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I found more pics of them...they have red soles?



Nothing about that profile looks like CL.... they are too bulky.


----------



## BellaShoes

This pic deserves a bump, this picture is absolute perfection.


----------



## bling*lover

BellaShoes said:


> This pic deserves a bump, this picture is absolute perfection.


 
Totally agree, absolutely stunning!


----------



## needloub

BellaShoes said:


> This pic deserves a bump, this picture is absolute perfection.


----------



## Hipployta

They remind me of the closed toe Bana that Saks had but lower called the Corto 



jamidee said:


> I don't know the style name but I've seen a mary jane style like this on bay .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I found more pics of them...they have red soles?


----------



## NY_Mami

BellaShoes said:


> This pic deserves a bump, this picture is absolute perfection.


 
Who dat be???.... and is that an Elie Saab dress???.... lol....Those nude look purrrfect on her.... lol....


----------



## karwood

NY_Mami said:


> Who dat be???.... and is that an Elie Saab dress???.... lol....Those nude look purrrfect on her.... lol....



It is  Elie Saab from the Ready-to-Wear archive collection. In other words, not available.


----------



## karwood

Olivia Wilde wearing Salsbourg. Dress: Yigal Azrouël Spring 2012:


----------



## karwood

Stacy Keibler wearing Anna. Dress: Maria Lucia Hohan:


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Lady Daf. Dress: Roland Mouret RTW F2011:


----------



## karwood

_Glee's_ Dianna Agron wearing Pigalle. Dress: Libertine RTW SS2012:


----------



## karwood

_Boardwalk Empire_ actress Gretchen Mol wearing Etnue Etnue:


----------



## karwood

Not sure what's going on here. Christina Aguilera wearing Bianca. Scarf: Alexander McQueen:


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> _Boardwalk Empire_ actress Gretchen Mol wearing Etnue Etnue:


her feet look terrible in these...


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> her feet look terrible in these...



My thoughts exactly!!!  She would have done better if she wore the Veneneuse!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> her feet look terrible in these...


 
It's seriously the cut of the peep toe of that particular style. I looked at buying them in black but the toe is WAY too open, if that makes sense. The most beautiful feet would look like dookie in those shoes.


----------



## jamidee

Dita


----------



## jamidee

Jennifer Garner


----------



## myu3160

karwood said:


> Olivia Wilde wearing Salsbourg. Dress: Yigal Azrouël Spring 2012:



Love her!!! love this look!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## myu3160

jamidee said:


> Dita



She always looks so flawless!


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Daffy. Tights: Wolford "Cheryl":


----------



## jenayb

I feel like George & Stacy are _such_ an awkward and unexpected couple.


----------



## bling*lover

jenaywins said:


> I feel like George & Stacy are _such_ an awkward and unexpected couple.


 
I totally agree, but then again there are so many couples I feel that way about!


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Jennifer Freeman in Nude Lady Peep


----------



## AEGIS

where are her pants?!  are her legs her best assets?



karwood said:


> Not sure what's going on here. Christina Aguilera wearing Bianca. Scarf: Alexander McQueen:


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## LVoepink

jamidee said:


> Dita


 
amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minillo


----------



## Louboufan

karwood said:


> Not sure what's going on here. Christina
> Aguilera wearing Bianca. Scarf: Alexander McQueen:


----------



## NY_Mami

karwood said:


> It is Elie Saab from the Ready-to-Wear archive collection. In other words, not available.


 
I will hunt him down to Beruit just to get it.... lol....


----------



## karwood

Actress Elizabeth Olsen ( yes, she is the younger sister of Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen) wearing Chiara. Dress: Chanel Spring 2011 Couture:


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Daffy:


----------



## jamidee

I'm so over her daffy/daffodil obsession. wear some other shoes in that huge closet


----------



## aoqtpi

^ ita


----------



## karwood

Katy Perry wearing Balda Booty:


----------



## karwood

jamidee said:


> I'm so over her daffy/daffodil obsession. wear some other shoes in that huge closet



I agree.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm so over her daffy/daffodil obsession. wear some other shoes in that huge closet




both her and kourtney


----------



## bling*lover

jamidee said:


> I'm so over her daffy/daffodil obsession. wear some other shoes in that huge closet


 
I agree, I felt like she was doing it because of the height of her new husband, but she should change it up a bit when she isn't with him. She looks really good in this outfit though and I love the color of her Chanel!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian



:weird: different shoes!!!

those outfits or the poses are VERY flattering.


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Khloe Kardashian



 looks like a kimk booty? where did that come from??

I'm kind of starting to wish Msr. Louboutin banned the kardashians from his shoes. Like a shoe restraining order. I most likely have no sensical basis for my feelings, but I just don't like them wearing my shoes anymore.   It's gotten old. *done rant*

Although Khloe is a little more brave in her shoe styles, colors, etc.. so she bores me less so maybe she should be allowed to wear them every other outing.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I think Khloe always had a booty! 
KK looks good in the white dress!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

BellaShoes said:


> This pic deserves a bump, this picture is absolute perfection.


 
She looks stunning! The way her skin matches the shoes just makes her legs look so lean and long.



karwood said:


> Stacy Keibler wearing Anna. Dress: Maria Lucia Hohan:


 
I love that color on her.



karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Lady Daf. Dress: Roland Mouret RTW F2011:


 
I don't really like the lady daf with dress. It's too bulky and casual for this kind of dress.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> _Boardwalk Empire_ actress Gretchen Mol wearing Etnue Etnue:


 
Umm...her toes are almost touching the ground.



karwood said:


> Not sure what's going on here. Christina Aguilera wearing Bianca. Scarf: Alexander McQueen:


 
A trucker hat, leather jacket, a tee and no pants....what is going on with her?



jamidee said:


> Jennifer Garner


 
Is she pregnant?


----------



## jenayb

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Umm...her toes are almost touching the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> A trucker hat, leather jacket, a tee and no pants....what is going on with her?
> 
> 
> 
> Is she pregnant?



Yes she is!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Daffy. Tights: Wolford "Cheryl":


 
It's too much together, but I like her stockings.



karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Daffy:


 
I need that Chanel! 



jamidee said:


> I'm so over her daffy/daffodil obsession. wear some other shoes in that huge closet


 
Me too. I would to see more pics of Kim in her big lip boots and her maggies/magos as well as Kourtney.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian


 
In that first pic she looks like a mini Kris



jamidee said:


> looks like a kimk booty? where did that come from??
> 
> I'm kind of starting to wish Msr. Louboutin banned the kardashians from his shoes. Like a shoe restraining order. I most likely have no sensical basis for my feelings, but I just don't like them wearing my shoes anymore.   It's gotten old. *done rant*
> 
> Although Khloe is a little more brave in her shoe styles, colors, etc.. so she bores me less so maybe she should be allowed to wear them every other outing.


I think it's the angle that's making her butt look round. Her and Kourtney never really had a "butt".



Ms.parker123 said:


> I think Khloe always had a booty!
> KK looks good in the white dress!


 
Khloe may have always had a boo, but never a booty.


----------



## beduina

*Coleen Rooney*


----------



## carlinha

^that dress is all me... not sure if she should have worn red earrings too though.  too much red


----------



## poppyseed

^^ and red lipstick!! but agree the dress is stunning!


----------



## jamidee

That dress is amazing. It's like a spanish dancer barbie!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love that red dress!!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> ^that dress is all me... not sure if she should have worn red earrings too though. too much red


 
Agree. LOVE that dress, like, luuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrve... But IMO it is one of those pieces that should stand alone with zero accessories. A real statement piece.


----------



## PeepToe

Who makes that dress???


----------



## AEGIS

i wish she had chosen different shoes


----------



## ellieroma

PeepToe said:


> Who makes that dress???



Coleens? its a custom Philip Armstrong and Tony Burke dress, i think


----------



## LouboutinHottie

karwood said:


> Not sure what's going on here. Christina Aguilera wearing Bianca. Scarf: Alexander McQueen:



 where are her pants???? LOL she is just a hot mess now.


----------



## needloub

beduina said:


> *Coleen Rooney*



Holy red! LOL!


----------



## jamidee

beduina said:


> *Coleen Rooney*



Are these lady peep in multi glitter?


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Agree. LOVE that dress, like, luuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrve... But IMO it is one of those pieces that should stand alone with zero accessories. A real statement piece.



ITA. I would have worn nude CLs.


----------



## AEGIS

Vanessa Manillo | dress: Cameo | clutch: BV | shoes: pigalle


----------



## AEGIS

Iman in Rachel Zoe


----------



## icecreamom

^ The both look very cute in that picture.


EDIT: I was referring to Vanessa and Nick LOL


----------



## carlinha

icecreamom said:


> ^ The both look very cute in that picture.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I was referring to Vanessa and Nick LOL



lol i agree!  and i'm talking about vanessa and nick, AND rachel and iman :lolots:


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm so over her daffy/daffodil obsession. wear some other shoes in that huge closet




she did for a little bit. and now she is back


----------



## jamidee




----------



## pixiesparkle

Miranda Kerr - VS 2011 Fantasy Bra shoot


----------



## karwood

Anne Hathaway wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Erdem Spring 2012 RTW:


----------



## karwood

Model/Actress Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle. Dress: Emilio Pucci F2011 RTW:


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Anne Hathaway wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Erdem Spring 2012 RTW:


oh I love her 


karwood said:


> Model/Actress Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle. Dress: Emilio Pucci F2011 RTW:


 gosh, the woman is gorgeousss!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Evelyn Lozada in watersnake saba daffodile






Blue Mago


----------



## Miss T.

purseinsanity said:


> I didn't realize Lady GaGa was a Beekeeper in her free time.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

in coral greissimo






in lady peep spikes


----------



## jamidee

glamourgirlnikk said:


> in coral greissimo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in lady peep spikes



Ohh I hate her style so much. It's so stripper after hours.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jamidee said:


>


 
Who makes those pants?



pixiesparkle said:


> Miranda Kerr - VS 2011 Fantasy Bra shoot


 
She doesn't even look like she had a baby.


----------



## AEGIS

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Evelyn Lozada in watersnake saba daffodile
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Mago




this is pretty but i wonder if im the only one who tries not to wear a lot of blue w/my blue magos


----------



## AEGIS

glamourgirlnikk said:


> in coral greissimo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in lady peep spikes




these are pretty looks.  i intensely dislike those lady peeps


----------



## AEGIS

Singer Keri Hilson...

who imo is a consummate fail which is a shame bc she is so pretty


----------



## carlinha

jamidee said:


> Ohh I hate her style so much. It's so stripper after hours.



i agree with you for the most part, although i do love the white dress with the coral greissimos!  so perfect for summer!


----------



## legaldiva

I can't figure out what it is, but I truly cannot stand Evelyn.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Vanessa Manillo | dress: Cameo | clutch: BV | shoes: pigalle


 
It's like a dimple convention with these too-just makes you wanna smile! I didn't wanna love them..but I so do! ahhhh!


AEGIS said:


> Iman in Rachel Zoe


 
I can't even imagine who they're talking about with those expressions-it's like a scene from the middle aged Mean Girls lol but damn they look haute and G-L-A-M! 



jamidee said:


>


 
this is an awesome picture-if I ever figure out how to do 120mm w/ no platform, I'm comin after these babies!



glamourgirlnikk said:


> in coral greissimo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in lady peep spikes


 
I love the white w/ coral greis-very fresh and summer. the 1st pink dress is pretty cute too, with the pink spikes. I know every1 hates her but she cracks me up-team Ev


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> It's like a dimple convention with these too-just makes you wanna smile! I didn't wanna love them..but I so do! ahhhh!
> 
> 
> I can't even imagine who they're talking about with those expressions-it's like a scene from the middle aged Mean Girls lol but damn they look haute and G-L-A-M!
> 
> 
> 
> this is an awesome picture-if I ever figure out how to do 120mm w/ no platform, I'm comin after these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the white w/ coral greis-very fresh and summer. the 1st pink dress is pretty cute too, with the pink spikes. I know every1 hates her but she cracks me up-team Ev



I know. This shoe never caught my eye before, but seeing this picture made me luhh-uvveeee this style. What's the name of it?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> these are pretty looks.  i intensely dislike those lady peeps



I agree. They are trashy-ugly as opposed to trashy-fabulous, IMO.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jamidee said:


> I know. This shoe never caught my eye before, but seeing this picture made me luhh-uvveeee this style. What's the name of it?


 
Duvette


----------



## jamidee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Duvette



ah yes!! thanks, Naked.


----------



## Louboufan

ITA! She is so pretty but she knows how to make herself look bad sometimes.


AEGIS said:


> Singer Keri Hilson...
> 
> who imo is a consummate fail which is a shame bc she is so pretty


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jamidee said:


> Ohh I hate her style so much. It's so stripper after hours.


 
LOL, I don't know about stripper after hours, but I would like to see her switch it up.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> this is pretty but i wonder if im the only one who tries not to wear a lot of blue w/my blue magos


 
Probably so. Every other person that I have seen wear them always wears them with something blue, but I do remember Kourt K wearing hers with a cream dress once. For me personally, this is too much blue.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie


----------



## karwood

Actress Michelle Williams wearing Missmini. Dress: Nina Ricci Spring 2012:


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Love-Hewitt wearing ardoise nabuck python Altadama. Dress: Herve Leger:


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Jennifer Love-Hewitt wearing ardoise nabuck python Altadama. Dress: Herve Leger:



LOVE IT BOTH, but a little unsure if I love it together. I dunno.


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



That Lisa Ho dress is perfection on her!


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Jennifer Love-Hewitt wearing ardoise nabuck python Altadama. Dress: Herve Leger:



Wow. I need a herve leger and I need this shoe!! What season were these? I love gray. I've been waiting for a great gray. She looks fantastic!!


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



I love when people do that dainty foot to the side thingy. I can never master that. I've come to the conclusion I just don't have dainty feet.


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Nicole Richie


Is it just me or has she got CONSIDERABLY prettier lately? I'm loving her wardrobe lately. She seems to have retained her essence but lost the over the top hippy vipe. She looks great here.


----------



## karwood

jamidee said:


> Wow. I need a herve leger and I need this shoe!! What season were these? I love gray. I've been waiting for a great gray. She looks fantastic!!



I purchased these exact same pair back in April 2010 from the Miami CL boutique. I can tell you for certain, they are sold out. When I was looking for a pair to replace my ardoise nabuck python Bianca, I called just  about every store and boutique  and Miami was the only place that had a pair left.


----------



## GSDlover

318Platinum said:


> LOVE IT BOTH, but a little unsure if I love it together. I dunno.



How odd, I felt the same way.


----------



## poppyseed

LavenderIce said:


> Nicole Richie


 

Love this!!!


----------



## poppyseed

karwood said:


> Actress Michelle Williams wearing Missmini. Dress: Nina Ricci Spring 2012:


 
The dress is lush!


----------



## GSDlover

jamidee said:


> Is it just me or has she got CONSIDERABLY prettier lately? I'm loving her wardrobe lately. She seems to have retained her essence but lost the over the top hippy vipe. She looks great here.



I agree!  I never thought of her as pretty (Paris Hilton days) but lately she has been really looking very pretty.  Maybe she has found the right makeup/hairstyle/clothing that works for her.  Good for her.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cat Deely


----------



## myu3160

karwood said:


> Jennifer Love-Hewitt wearing ardoise nabuck python Altadama. Dress: Herve Leger:



Love her and love the dress and the shoes but i feel like something strassed would have worked better  maybe even sobek.


----------



## myu3160

karwood said:


> Actress Michelle Williams wearing Missmini. Dress: Nina Ricci Spring 2012:



love this!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Is it just me or has she got CONSIDERABLY prettier lately? I'm loving her wardrobe lately. She seems to have retained her essence but lost the over the top hippy vipe. She looks great here.




she's gained weight and might have bought some boobs. maybe that's it?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

LavenderIce said:


> Nicole Richie


 
can anyone ID her dress? *karwood *my dear?


----------



## GSDlover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> can anyone ID her dress? *karwood *my dear?



Christian Dior Spring 2011 Collection.  I love it too but feel the flowers would just look funny on me.


----------



## BellaShoes

I am not sure if this has been posted, but *Rosie Huntington Whiteley* knocked this one clear out of the park! (dress: Emilio Pucci)


----------



## pixiesparkle

BellaShoes said:


> I am not sure if this has been posted, but *Rosie Huntington Whiteley* knocked this one clear out of the park! (dress: Emilio Pucci)
> 
> cristinahh.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/rosie-huntington-whiteley-15th-annual-hollywood-film-awards-gala-emilio-pucci-dress.jpg?w=530&h=745


yes it was posted a few pages back but still ..she has such perfect legs..


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> Actress Michelle Williams wearing Missmini. Dress: Nina Ricci Spring 2012:



This look is absolutely fantastic! I love her short hair!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Linda !!!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Nicole Richie


 

Love this dress!


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> Wow. *I need a herve leger and I need this shoe!! *What season were these? *I love gray.* I've been waiting for a great gray. She looks fantastic!!



Completely agree.

Unrelated: what has she been doing lately? I'm always confused when I see a celebrity/actor who hasn't starred in anything lately wearing expensive clothing/accessories... like, how do they make money?  

Okay, :back2topic:


----------



## jamidee

aoqtpi said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> Unrelated: what has she been doing lately? I'm always confused when I see a celebrity/actor who hasn't starred in anything lately wearing expensive clothing/accessories... like, how do they make money?
> 
> Okay, :back2topic:



Credit. You always hear about them in the news years later, starting up a comedy tour or a new movie to keep from going bankrupt. Then, selling their 23 million dollar home(s). And there is always this element of back taxes? 

Recent example: eddie murphy.


----------



## AEGIS

aoqtpi said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> Unrelated: what has she been doing lately? I'm always confused when I see a celebrity/actor who hasn't starred in anything lately wearing expensive clothing/accessories... like, how do they make money?
> 
> Okay, :back2topic:




she has been working for a loooong time and just bc she is not on television doesn't mean she hasn't invested in other things.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> she has been working for a loooong time and just bc she is not on television doesn't mean she hasn't invested in other things.



Yea, if they are smart that's what they'll do. That way your money works even when you don't.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

aoqtpi said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> Unrelated: what has she been doing lately? I'm always confused when I see a celebrity/actor who hasn't starred in anything lately wearing expensive clothing/accessories... like, how do they make money?
> 
> Okay, :back2topic:


 
she has that show where she's like...a medium or a ghost whisperer or something I thought?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

needloub said:


> This look is absolutely fantastic! I love her short hair!


 

her hair cut is absolutely amazing-I love a smooth pixie-Gwen Paltrow's from back in the day, Emma Watson's is amazing...more stars should try it-it will grow back after all lol!


----------



## needloub

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> her hair cut is absolutely amazing-I love a smooth pixie-Gwen Paltrow's from back in the day, Emma Watson's is amazing...more stars should try it-it will grow back after all lol!



I am biased because I chopped off my hair in a similar cut for a change. I always thought that I loved longer hair but I changed my mind...it really opens up your whole face. Plus, it is so liberating!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> she's gained weight and might have bought some boobs. maybe that's it?



yup, thats what has made her look better!!


----------



## bling*lover

Love J.LO's dress, it looks gorgeous on her!


----------



## AEGIS

Busy Phillips...i am not sure of the style name but I recognize them...i think the color is marron glaze


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Busy Phillips...i am not sure of the style name but I recognize them...i think the color is marron glaze



I really like the blondes dress. So lady like.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I really like the blondes dress. So lady like.



that's Busy


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> that's Busy



Oh I wasn't sure and was too lazy to good on the iPhone.


----------



## LavenderIce

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Busy Phillips...i am not sure of the style name but I recognize them...i think the color is marron glaze



Busy is wearing camel jazz No. Barre


----------



## AEGIS

LavenderIce said:


> Busy is wearing camel jazz No. Barre




I was wrong on all counts.  thanks LavenderIce!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Chinese actress Fan Bing Bing in Daffodile strass. Dress: Jason Wu Spring 2012


----------



## AEGIS

BingBing is so amazing style wise and she undoubtedly has worn these Daffodils the best imo



pixiesparkle said:


> Chinese actress Fan Bing Bing in Daffodile strass. Dress: Jason Wu Spring 2012


----------



## LVoepink

pixiesparkle said:


> Chinese actress Fan Bing Bing in Daffodile strass. Dress: Jason Wu Spring 2012


 
oh wow, she looks stunning!


----------



## Minnie

pixiesparkle said:


> Chinese actress Fan Bing Bing in Daffodile strass. Dress: Jason Wu Spring 2012



The perfect amount of classiness and edge!


----------



## ellieroma

pixiesparkle said:


> Chinese actress Fan Bing Bing in Daffodile strass. Dress: Jason Wu Spring 2012



thats an all round incredible outfit!


----------



## carlinha

pixiesparkle said:


> Chinese actress Fan Bing Bing in Daffodile strass. Dress: Jason Wu Spring 2012



wow elegant!!  who is this actress?


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> wow elegant!!  who is this actress?



she's a chinese actress. idk if i've ever seen her in any american films.  she is one of the best dressed [famous/photographed] women in the world imo.  immaculate sartorial sense.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Singer Keri Hilson...
> 
> who imo is a *consummate fail* which is a shame bc she is so pretty


 
So true! I don't know if she has a horrible stylist or if she is trying to find her "style", but almost everything she has ever worn has been a mess.



legaldiva said:


> I can't figure out what it is, but I truly cannot stand Evelyn.


 
It might her attitude



LavenderIce said:


> Nicole Richie


 
...that dress would be much w/o those purple thingies.


----------



## AEGIS

glamourgirlnikk said:


> So true! I don't know if she has a horrible stylist or if she is trying to find her "style", but almost everything she has ever worn has been a mess.




she is by Monica Rose


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Jennifer Love-Hewitt wearing ardoise nabuck python Altadama. Dress: Herve Leger:


 
She looks great, butI don't like those shoes with that dress.



318Platinum said:


> LOVE IT BOTH, but a little unsure if I love it together. I dunno.


 
I agree



BellaShoes said:


> I am not sure if this has been posted, but *Rosie Huntington Whiteley* knocked this one clear out of the park! (dress: Emilio Pucci)
> 
> cristinahh.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/rosie-huntington-whiteley-15th-annual-hollywood-film-awards-gala-emilio-pucci-dress.jpg?w=530&h=745


 
This dress is not something I would wear, but it looks great on her.


----------



## AEGIS

KimK halloween


----------



## AEGIS

Abigail Breslin wearing Nanette Lepore


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

carlinha said:


> wow elegant!!  who is this actress?



She's an okay Chinese actress, better known for some drama series than movies. She's no doubt extremely beautiful to begin with, but I don't understand the necessity for ++++plastic surgery on top of her own beauty??? It seems like a trend these days in China with young girls *sigh* oh well, freedom to choose I suppose... but I still think it's the wrong message to young people...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> KimK halloween



wow... that's an impressive costume


----------



## AEGIS

Demi Lovato


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> She's an okay Chinese actress, better known for some drama series than movies. She's no doubt extremely beautiful to begin with, but I don't understand the necessity for ++++plastic surgery on top of her own beauty??? It seems like a trend these days in China with young girls *sigh* oh well, freedom to choose I suppose... but I still think it's the wrong message to young people...



she's had work done? noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## AEGIS

Victoria Secret Angel Candace S


----------



## AEGIS

Charlize Theron


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> she's had work done? noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



yup!

I've seen her since like... the 80s growing up, she was in all these small roles, then slowly moved up the ladder. I've always liked her until recent years... I don't like her choices in movies anymore.

She has very big eyes to begin with and like I said, very very beautiful, but she had 'original' work done to her eyes and nose (not sure about her cheekbones/zygoma and probably had some mandibular refinement at the angle). They did a special technique to make her eyes more round, not the usual blepharoplasty since she already has "double eyelids", but by cutting medially and laterally at the inner and outter corners of her eyes respectively (does this make sense? hope it does lol). Also her nose (lateral and alar cartilages) was streamlined


----------



## AEGIS

Jennifer Tilly


----------



## phiphi

AEGIS said:


> KimK halloween



that's a fancy outfit..


----------



## BellaShoes

As sick as I am of KK, that costume is fantastic! The color is sublime on her...


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Abigail Breslin wearing Nanette Lepore



she wore my beloved fifi palettes!!! and now I'm not so sure if I love them anymore. The yellow spots seem so much more pronounced in the pics of them on her than it does in the stock photo.


----------



## bling*lover

AEGIS said:


> KimK halloween


 
WOW she looks amazing in that costume! And the shoes look awesome with it! Good job Kimmy!


----------



## Jönathan

Reese Witherspoon 

Originally I thought these were Clownita 85 mm pumps, but after a closer look these don't have the have ruched leather detail on the heel and toe. 

Any ideas on this pair?


----------



## GSDlover

Jönathan;20253401 said:
			
		

> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> "Originally I thought these were Clownita 85 mm pumps, but after a closer look these don't have the have ruched leather detail on the heel and toe.
> 
> Any ideas on this pair?"
> 
> Sexy 85?  Although I'm no expert, perhaps somebody who really knows CLs will know for sure.


----------



## sakura23

I'm pretty sure these are an older style called Materna


----------



## 318Platinum

pixiesparkle said:


> Chinese actress Fan Bing Bing in Daffodile strass. Dress: Jason Wu Spring 2012



OKAY, I SO NEED THIS GOWN!!! Throw in the shoes while you're at it!!  BEAUTIFUL from H2T!


----------



## needloub

sakura23 said:


> I'm pretty sure these are an older style called Materna



I think so as well...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

pixiesparkle said:


> Chinese actress Fan Bing Bing in Daffodile strass. Dress: Jason Wu Spring 2012



She looks better impossible! I wish I had those strassed Dafs !


----------



## Jönathan

sakura23 said:


> I'm pretty sure these are an older style called Materna



*sakura23, needloub,*

Yes, I looked them up they are in fact Materna pumps. There was also a wedge version too!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## karwood

*Happy **Halloween*!!! I hope everyone has had some fun doing some Halloween celebration this weekend! 

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Blouse: Ralph Lauren. Skirt: Tt Collection. Clutch: Lena Erziak:


----------



## jenayb

What, no pics of Kimmy on her way to the court house today??? :giggles:


----------



## Cityfashionista

jenaywins said:


> What, no pics of Kimmy on her way to the court house today??? :giggles:



It's a very sad day for KK. 

I have lost my faith in everlasting love. 

I thought they'd stand the test of time.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> What, no pics of Kimmy on her way to the court house today??? :giggles:



 I googled looking for some, but alas... came up empty handed!! 

Can anyone say "publicity stunt!"? Kim and Kourt take nyc will surely get better ratings now because everyone is going to want to watch the newlywed drama unfold.


----------



## jamidee

Cityfashionista said:


> It's a very sad day for KK.
> 
> I have lost my faith in everlasting love.
> 
> I thought they'd stand the test of time.


----------



## Cityfashionista

jamidee said:


>




What has this world come to when two crazy kids in love can't make it!? 

What's next? No Santa?


----------



## jamidee

Cityfashionista said:


> What has this world come to when two crazy kids in love can't make it!?
> 
> What's next? No Santa?



You mean babies don't come from STORKS!?!?!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

jenaywins said:


> What, no pics of Kimmy on her way to the court house today??? :giggles:


 


I'm all for true love, but this had nothing to do with love and everything to do with money.

Now what happens to that $17 mil they made off the wedding?  Perhaps now we can finally give all the "K's" their own thread and take them off the celebrity thread?  

These people would do anything is there was money in it.


----------



## Vodkaine

Judith Godrèche (french celeb) in LOW COST (funny movie ) 


http://www.lyricis.fr/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/120x160-Low-Cost-HD.jpg


We can also see the shoes during the movie MADAME BUTTERFLY PUMPS in peaocock


----------



## Cityfashionista

jamidee said:


> You mean babies don't come from STORKS!?!?!


This is all too much for me!


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Skirt and Jacket: Azzedine Alaia F2011 Couture:


----------



## GSDlover

Do they return all the wedding gifts?


----------



## lovechanel920

Amber Heard


----------



## pixiesparkle

carlinha said:


> wow elegant!!  who is this actress?


She played a supporting role in a popular chinese tv series called "Princess Returning Pearls" and I think that was probably when she got famous..I grew up watching this tv series and I absolutely love it!! She wasn't as famous as the other 2 lead actresses back then though and I'm not sure what she's done since but she's been attending lots of big events as well as fashion shows in the past few years and became known for her beautiful red carpet dresses and style



AEGIS said:


> Abigail Breslin wearing Nanette Lepore





CEC.LV4eva said:


> She's an okay Chinese actress, better known for some drama series than movies. She's no doubt extremely beautiful to begin with, but I don't understand the necessity for ++++plastic surgery on top of her own beauty??? It seems like a trend these days in China with young girls *sigh* oh well, freedom to choose I suppose... but I still think it's the wrong message to young people...


I had no idea she had plastic surgery done. I do notice that she looks different from the tv series she was on but I just assumed it's because she's no longer 19



AEGIS said:


> Victoria Secret Angel Candace S


gorg!


karwood said:


> *Happy **Halloween*!!! I hope everyone has had some fun doing some Halloween celebration this weekend!
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian wearing Daffodile. Blouse: Ralph Lauren. Skirt: Tt Collection. Clutch: Lena Erziak:


I think she looks great here and  her clutch


karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Skirt and Jacket: Azzedine Alaia F2011 Couture:



I love that she's been toning down her OTT looks lately and occasionally look 'normal' like this


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pixiesparkle said:


> She played a supporting role in a popular chinese tv series called "Princess Returning Pearls" and I think that was probably when she got famous..I grew up watching this tv series and I absolutely love it!! She wasn't as famous as the other 2 lead actresses back then though and* I'm not sure what she's done since *but she's been attending lots of big events as well as fashion shows in the past few years and became known for her beautiful red carpet dresses and style
> 
> 
> I had no idea she had plastic surgery done. *I do notice that she looks different from the tv series she was on but I just assumed it's because she's no longer 19*



She's been sleeping around with certain people... 

yeah... it was around that time when she became excessive with the surgeries. I think just prior to that she had something minor done (eg. freckles), then came all the eye surgeries, nose, and jaw (my cousin just confirmed with me, she did have a mandibular reduction).

The last hting that I saw by her was "Lost in Beijing" (made 2 years ago?)... I couldn't even finish watching that... It was just too much. I strongly question whether it was really the morality/ethics of the story that the producers wanted to bring awareness to the Chinese/public, or if it was just a scandal to bring more controversy and media attention over Fan Bingbing nude half the time and being screwed over by 2 men...
I tend to think the latter, but that's just me being suspicioius lol. A couple of my male friends sure got a kick out of seeing that movie... lol


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Skirt and Jacket: Azzedine Alaia F2011 Couture:



Mother Monster looking absolutely AMAZING as usual!!!  LOVE IT!!


----------



## Jönathan

Kristin Davis wearing Altadama


----------



## myu3160

Jönathan;20260797 said:
			
		

> Kristin Davis wearing Altadama



Love her!


----------



## pixiesparkle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> She's been sleeping around with certain people...
> 
> yeah... it was around that time when she became excessive with the surgeries. I think just prior to that she had something minor done (eg. freckles), then came all the eye surgeries, nose, and jaw (my cousin just confirmed with me, she did have a *mandibular reduction*).
> 
> The last hting that I saw by her was "Lost in Beijing" (made 2 years ago?)... I couldn't even finish watching that... It was just too much. I strongly question whether it was really the morality/ethics of the story that the producers wanted to bring awareness to the Chinese/public, or if it was just a scandal to bring more controversy and media attention over Fan Bingbing nude half the time and being screwed over by 2 men...
> I tend to think the latter, but that's just me being suspicioius lol. A couple of my male friends sure got a kick out of seeing that movie... lol


ohh..no wonder she has such a gorgeous long oval face!! I've noticed that many pretty chinese girls/models have that face structure and big eyes. I thought it was a genetic thing but guess not..



			
				Jönathan;20260797 said:
			
		

> Kristin Davis wearing Altadama


ahh..I  her..sometimes I wish that Sex and the City continues so I can see more of their gorgeous designer outfits and accessories. SJP is here in Australia promoting her new movie and she'll be attending Crown Oaks Day at the race as a special guest. Can't wait to see what she'll wear!!


----------



## GSDlover

lovechanel920 said:


> Amber Heard
> 
> 
> That is a gorgeous shade of red.


----------



## poppyseed

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Skirt and Jacket: Azzedine Alaia F2011 Couture:


 
I love this look! Perfectly wearable, but still quite unique The colour of her dress is tdf!


----------



## needloub

lovechanel920 said:


> Amber Heard



Love the whole look! Love the deep shade of red...


----------



## Ms.parker123

Loving Gaga style lately!


----------



## AEGIS

Janet Jackson


----------



## heiress-ox

Ms.parker123 said:


> Loving Gaga style lately!



me too, since she's gone a whole less crazy and into more wearable choices, I think she looks great!


----------



## AEGIS

Noomi Rapace wearing Giambattista Valli and wearing Figurina


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

pixiesparkle said:


> Chinese actress Fan Bing Bing in Daffodile strass. Dress: Jason Wu Spring 2012


 
Amazing!



lovechanel920 said:


> Amber Heard


 
She looks gorgeous.



AEGIS said:


> Janet Jackson


 
That shade of green looks great on her.



AEGIS said:


> Noomi Rapace wearing Giambattista Valli and wearing Figurina


 
I don't like those shoe with that dress.


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> Noomi Rapace wearing Giambattista Valli and wearing Figurina



That shoe is far too chunky for that dress, IMO.


----------



## 318Platinum

aoqtpi said:
			
		

> That shoe is far too chunky for that dress, IMO.



Yeah, I was thinking the same. I do want this as the Booty, though and not the ALL Black one. Or maybe I do? I guess I will take what I can get. Hopefully, it will go to sale in my size!  ;-P


----------



## karwood

Msr. Louboutin with Blake Lively, who is wearing python Pigalle. Dress: Dolce and Gabbana Spring 2012:


----------



## karwood

Another Blake Lively in the same shoes, but wearing a red leather coat by Valentino Spring 2012:






Last, but not least, a very cute pic of Blake Lively getting carried away by Msr. Louboutin:


----------



## karwood

Anne Hathaway wearing Super Vic. Dress: Valentino CTR F2011:


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> Another Blake Lively in the same shoes, but wearing a red leather coat by Valentino Spring 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, but not least, a very cute pic of Blake Lively getting carried away by Msr. Louboutin:





wow--he really likes her.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Noomi Rapace wearing Giambattista Valli and wearing Figurina



I HATE this shoe choice with this dress. They are too bulky for that draped style.


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Another Blake Lively in the same shoes, but wearing a red leather coat by Valentino Spring 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, but not least, a very cute pic of Blake Lively getting carried away by Msr. Louboutin:



God, please take me away and bring me back as blake lively!!


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Msr. Louboutin with Blake Lively, who is wearing python Pigalle. Dress: Dolce and Gabbana Spring 2012:



When did the paint splatter version come out? I really like them.


----------



## indypup

I really do too... I think they are new for the upcoming season or perhaps one of the limited edition anniversary pairs?  Either way, they are so gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

jamidee said:


> When did the paint splatter version come out? I really like them.





indypup said:


> I really do too... I think they are new for the upcoming season or perhaps one of the limited edition anniversary pairs?  Either way, they are so gorgeous!



Blake's Pigalles are called carnival python.  They're for next season.


----------



## laurenam

LavenderIce said:


> Blake's Pigalles are called carnival python. They're for next season.


 
Oh, the hunt is on!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Those carnival pythons are amazing!!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Anne Hathaway wearing Super Vic. Dress: Valentino CTR F2011:


 

Super Vics look amazing with this dress!


----------



## laurenam

karwood said:


> Last, but not least, a very cute pic of Blake Lively getting carried away by Msr. Louboutin:


 
This is my ultimate dream...to be carried by Msr. Louboutin! LOL!


----------



## needloub

laurenam said:


> This is my ultimate dream...to be carried by Msr. Louboutin! LOL!


----------



## jamidee

laurenam said:


> Oh, the hunt is on!




Me too!! Let me know if you find them...!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen with Msr. L


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim and Khloe Kardashian


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Janet Jackson


 
she looks hot. Go Penny 



karwood said:


> Another Blake Lively in the same shoes, but wearing a red leather coat by Valentino Spring 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> Last, but not least, a very cute pic of Blake Lively getting carried away by Msr. Louboutin:


 
hmm..what they got goin' on? *side eye* but she is such a lady-covering her bum w/ her clutch!


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:
			
		

> When did the paint splatter version come out? I really like them.



I like them too! Maybe SS 2012? It's really nice. ;-D


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LavenderIce said:


> Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen with Msr. L


 
Those tassled loafers are so cute on her!! I need some loafers, stat!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

318Platinum said:


> I like them too! Maybe SS 2012? It's really nice. ;-D


 
Yes, as *lavender* said they are for SS 12.


----------



## AEGIS

Kelly Rowland in Daff Leopard Bootie


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Kelly Rowland in Daff Leopard Bootie



My FAVORITE DC!! I love her! GORGEOUS!


----------



## LavenderIce

Megan Fox


----------



## myu3160

LavenderIce said:


> Megan Fox



I almost didn't recognize her!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pixiesparkle said:


> ohh..no wonder she has such a gorgeous long oval face!! I've noticed that many pretty chinese girls/models have that face structure and big eyes. I thought it was a genetic thing but guess not..



Well the "Gua Zi Lian" is the ideal Chinese/Asian face shape, probably best exemplified in modern days by "Lin Mei Mei" from Dream of the Red Chamber (&#32418;&#27004;&#26790. I think the typical Chinese person would say that she's the "textbook" beauty... 





A lot of Chinese women born in my city are naturally endowed to have this face shape. So it's not a rarity imo  However... the more North and extreme South/West you go in China, the less you'll find this face shape in general. It was in the 90s that the South Koreans invented the procedures for zygomatic and mandibular reductions (basically they take a fine chisel and sort of "sandpaper" down the "sharp" edges) because, traditionally, Koreans tend to have a more square face shape due to a more pronounced zygoma and angle of the jaw. These techniques were then spread to nearby Asian countries (Japan, China) to enhance women's facial features.
Fan Bing Bing already had a beautiful face shape imo. I really don't think she needed it.

:back2topic:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> wow--he really likes her.



lol probably a little too much


----------



## pixiesparkle

karwood said:


> Msr. Louboutin with Blake Lively, who is wearing python Pigalle. Dress: Dolce and Gabbana Spring 2012:


I love Blake's carnival python Pigalle...and ofcourse  her legs..


karwood said:


> Anne Hathaway wearing Super Vic. Dress: Valentino CTR F2011:


The Super Vic goes so well with her dress. She always looks beautiful!!

Also, Kim K and Khloe K were on Australian Channel 7 Sunrise this morning for the first interview since her divorce. I couldn't see her shoes clearly but they're definitely Louboutins. I think they were satin white Chiara


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing Lady Daf:


----------



## karwood

Carmen Electra wearing Altadama. Dress: Mandalay:


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Janet Jackson



This Tom Ford dress amazing, but I would have preferred to have seen Janet Jackson in the beige version instead of this green colored one.


----------



## AEGIS

oh wow.  yes.  this color would've been perfect on her.  i hope someone wears this on the red carpet.  it is beautiful.



karwood said:


> This Tom Ford dress amazing, but I would have preferred to have seen Janet Jackson in the beige version instead of this green colored one.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Oh gaga  
& Janet J looks amazing!


----------



## Miss_Q

karwood said:


> Msr. Louboutin with Blake Lively, who is wearing python Pigalle. Dress: Dolce and Gabbana Spring 2012:


 
I need these in my life!


----------



## AEGIS

she looks so dated



karwood said:


> Carmen Electra wearing Altadama. Dress: Mandalay:


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Pigalle. Dress: Isabel Marant (yes, this is the same dress recently worn by Demi Lovato)


----------



## wana81

karwood said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Pigalle. Dress: Isabel Marant (yes, this is the same dress recently worn by Demi Lovato)


She looks gorgeous! I would love a pair of these!


----------



## wana81

AEGIS said:


> Kelly Rowland in Daff Leopard Bootie


Omg! Those shoes are hot!


----------



## wana81

karwood said:


> Another Blake Lively in the same shoes, but wearing a red leather coat by Valentino Spring 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, but not least, a very cute pic of Blake Lively getting carried away by Msr. Louboutin:


That was too cute!


----------



## hazeltt

Louboutin x Rodarte





Jak & Jil


----------



## jamidee

hazeltt said:


> Louboutin x Rodarte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak & Jil



I would LOVE these if it weren't for the spikes that look like little penises. I don't know why my mind went there, but it really freaks me out.:weird: Other than that, they are FABULOUSSSSSSS.


----------



## NANI1972

jamidee said:


> I would LOVE these if it weren't for the spikes that look like little penises. I don't know why my mind went there, but it really freaks me out.:weird: Other than that, they are FABULOUSSSSSSS.


----------



## AEGIS

Nene Leakes in Duvette...i abhor her hair color


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> I would LOVE these *if it weren't for the spikes that look like little penises*. I don't know why my mind went there, but it really freaks me out.:weird: Other than that, they are FABULOUSSSSSSS.



I laughed SO hard at the bolded :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Nene Leakes in Duvette...i abhor her hair color



Yea rule of thumb is hair in most cases shouldnt be lighter than your skin, usually washed you out. There are very few really pale girls that can get away with that bleach blonde look.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Yea rule of thumb is hair in most cases shouldnt be lighter than your skin, usually washed you out. There are very few really pale girls that can get away with that bleach blonde look.




i assume

1. her hairstylist hates her

2. her friends hate her

bc someone shoulve told her she looks a hot mess.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love Nene, she is favorite housewife. The new hair color is


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> Yea rule of thumb is hair in most cases shouldnt be lighter than your skin, usually washed you out. There are very few really pale girls that can get away with that bleach blonde look.


 
Nah, I don't think so at all. I am incredibly pale (Canadian, ha) and I have platinum hair.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Nah, I don't think so at all. I am incredibly pale (Canadian, ha) and I have platinum hair.



I actually thought of you when I wrote this because you do pull off you're really light hair well ... perhaps you're one of the few?


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I actually thought of you when I wrote this because you do pull off you're really light hair well ... perhaps you're one of the few?



  

I honestly look like dook with any other hair colour. Believe me - I've tried them all. My BFF is a hair stylist. :giggles:


----------



## aoqtpi

hazeltt said:


> Louboutin x Rodarte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak & Jil



Not a fan of these...


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> Not a fan of these...



Me neither...

I love spikes! They're hardcore and awesome.  But on this shoe... it's like it went limp LOL


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jenaywins said:


> Nah, I don't think so at all. I am incredibly pale (Canadian, ha) and I have platinum hair.



what/!?!? I didn't you were Canadian Jenay!!! you should join us in our Poutine thread 

and yes, you do look good in your platinum hair, it's very YOU! i can't imagine some other color on you lol


----------



## AEGIS

Nolia said:


> Me neither...
> 
> I love spikes! They're hardcore and awesome.  But on this shoe... it's like it went limp LOL




i find them utterly frightening


----------



## beagly911

hazeltt said:


> Louboutin x Rodarte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak & Jil


I could never...it reminds me too much of some prehistoric dinosaurus gone bad!! NO not going to happen :lolots:


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> Charlize Theron


 Ok I know I'm behind but when was an open toed bootie, boot fashionable...or even looked good??  Am I crazy???


----------



## beagly911

318Platinum said:


> OKAY, I SO NEED THIS GOWN!!! Throw in the shoes while you're at it!!  BEAUTIFUL from H2T!


Again I'm behind but PLEASE tell me that you have someplace awesome to wear this!!


----------



## 318Platinum

beagly911 said:


> Again I'm behind but PLEASE tell me that you have someplace awesome to wear this!!



Lol, I'm not sure, but I think I was talking about the Asian actress in the Daff Strass and Pink gown? No, no place in particular, but I would definitely find a place to wear the entire outfit (Opera, My Mardi Gras KREWE Bal, our annual Pink Party, ect). That outfit is TOO FAB not to have in my wardrobe, don't you feel the same?? ;-D


----------



## beagly911

318Platinum said:


> Lol, I'm not sure, but I think I was talking about the Asian actress in the Daff Strass and Pink gown? No, no place in particular, but I would definitely find a place to wear the entire outfit (Opera, My Mardi Gras KREWE Bal, our annual Pink Party, ect). That outfit is TOO FAB not to have in my wardrobe, don't you feel the same?? ;-D


Oh Please if I could find and justify wearing that dress and those shoes I would do it in a heart beat!!!!  WOW!!


----------



## AEGIS

Alicia Keys in Duvette...these shoes are very popular


----------



## AEGIS

Kelly Rowland in strass Daff


----------



## AEGIS

Kerry Washington looking angelic in Pigalle Plato


----------



## karwood

Msr. Louboutin and Lea Michele, wearing Bye Bye:


----------



## karwood

Msr. Louboutin and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, wearing Duvette. Clutch: Christian Louboutin:


----------



## karwood

Amber Heard wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Alessandra Rich Spring 2012 RTW:


----------



## myu3160

AEGIS said:


> Alicia Keys in Duvette...these shoes are very popular



She looks amazing!!!


----------



## myu3160

karwood said:


> Msr. Louboutin and Lea Michele, wearing Bye Bye:



Gosh i'd kill for those legs!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Hmm. I am was on the fence about the Bye Bye, but now that I see them on. I am off to get a pair!!


----------



## AEGIS

Abbey Clancey in Pucci Fall 2011.  Not sure of the shoe style name


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> Me neither...
> 
> I love spikes! They're hardcore and awesome.  But on this shoe... it's like it went limp LOL



:giggles: limp... pahahahah!


----------



## jamidee

I really have a thing for Duvette. I hope they make the sale.


----------



## Elise499

AEGIS said:


> Abbey Clancey in Pucci Fall 2011.  Not sure of the shoe style name



These look like the Crosspiga from S/S 12 collection


----------



## cl-pig

Elise499 said:


> These look like the Crosspiga from S/S 12 collection



From the photos that have been released, the Crosspiga seems to be open toe and not pointy, so dunno if it will have the same name or be a variation

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-on-the-runway-426806-43.html#post20244059


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I really have a thing for Duvette. I hope they make the sale.




different variations have in the past so I assume these will eventually.  Probably spring sales


----------



## jenayb

Elise499 said:


> These look like the Crosspiga from S/S 12 collection


 


cl-pig said:


> From the photos that have been released, the Crosspiga seems to be open toe and not pointy, so dunno if it will have the same name or be a variation
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-on-the-runway-426806-43.html#post20244059


 
Ya'll are chattering about the wrong shoe. The *J-Lissimo *is where it's at!!! 

I can't WAIT for that shoe!


----------



## Elise499

cl-pig said:


> From the photos that have been released, the Crosspiga seems to be open toe and not pointy, so dunno if it will have the same name or be a variation
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-on-the-runway-426806-43.html#post20244059



When I saw the collection, both shoes had the same name,  but it can have change since then !


----------



## jenayb

CEC.LV4eva said:


> what/!?!? I didn't you were Canadian Jenay!!! you should join us in our Poutine thread
> 
> and yes, you do look good in your platinum hair, it's very YOU! i can't imagine some other color on you lol


 
Yes. Prince Rupert.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> different variations have in the past so I assume these will eventually.  Probably spring sales


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I honestly look like dook with any other hair colour. Believe me - I've tried them all. My BFF is a hair stylist. :giggles:


Oh I love your hair and love any girl that can pull off that platinum look. I'm very jealous


----------



## karwood

Kelly Rowland wearing Daffy. Cardigan: Topshop. Leather Pants: Religion. Purse: Givenchy:


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> Kelly Rowland in strass Daff



She looks fabulous in that Maria Grachvogel gown!


----------



## AEGIS

Solange w/Msr.L in pigalle


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Kelly Rowland wearing Daffy. Cardigan: Topshop. Leather Pants: Religion. Purse: Givenchy:




Moo cow print!?  Um, never. ew.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> Moo cow print!?  Um, never. ew.



I guess she's color blocking.  Kelly usually never disappoints, but, NOOOOOOOO! :no-good: I feel like people in the crowd are shocked and laughing and at her.


----------



## 9distelle

Carmen Electra


----------



## PeepToe

9distelle said:


> Carmen Electra


Im really not trying to be funny. But, is she pregnant?


----------



## jenayb

PeepToe said:


> Im really not trying to be funny. But, is she pregnant?



To me, it looks like she is just leaning oddly and sticking her butt out.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

9distelle said:


> Carmen Electra



those shoes look too small on her... or she has really wide feet...


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> Solange w/Msr.L in pigalle



I love this pic! I wonder what he is thinking...


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Hudson


----------



## Nadin22

LavenderIce said:


> Kate Hudson



She looks so beautiful....


----------



## AEGIS

Another Kate, this time Bosworth...in Erdem and CL clutch


----------



## AEGIS

she looks best w/weight on



LavenderIce said:


> Kate Hudson


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> she looks best w/weight on



I agree. I like her at this weight.


----------



## lolitablue

At Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum, spotted Eva Longoria wax statue wearing this.  Did not know what they are, just found it cute that they gave her the red sole.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lolitablue said:


> At Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum, spotted Eva Longoria wax statue wearing this.  Did not know what they are, just found it cute that they gave her the red sole.



They look like kid leather Biancas to me


----------



## AEGIS

an oldie of Solange


----------



## cts900

LavenderIce said:


> Kate Hudson



She is simply effervescent in these pictures.  Happiness always shows.


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> an oldie of Solange



VERY UNDERRATED she is!!! ABSOLUTELY LOVE Solange!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden Panetierre






Bar Rafaeli


----------



## CMP86

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Panetierre


What the heck is going on with her dress?


----------



## AEGIS

Terri Hatcher


----------



## AEGIS

Swizz Beats @ Barney's event


----------



## AEGIS

SJP w/ Marquis clutch


----------



## AEGIS

We never notice  what Msr. is wearing himself!


----------



## AEGIS

Model Jessica White in Robot


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LavenderIce said:


> Megan Fox


 
Wow...what has she been up?



karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Lady Daf:


 
She kind of reminds me of Cher with her hair like that



karwood said:


> Carmen Electra wearing Altadama. Dress: Mandalay:


 
I like the colorblocking, but I don't like that fabric


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ms.parker123 said:


> Oh gaga
> & Janet J looks amazing!


 
I love those Choos in your avi!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jamidee said:


> I would LOVE these if it weren't for the spikes that look like little penises. I don't know why my mind went there, but it really freaks me out.:weird: Other than that, they are FABULOUSSSSSSS.


 




hazeltt said:


> Louboutin x Rodarte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak & Jil


 
These scare me!



AEGIS said:


> Nene Leakes in Duvette...i abhor her hair color


 
I don't think her hair color is that bad.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

beagly911 said:


> I could never...it reminds me too much of some prehistoric dinosaurus gone bad!! NO not going to happen :lolots:


 
They look like dinosaurs around the front!




AEGIS said:


> Kelly Rowland in strass Daff


 
That color is pretty on her, but those shoes and the dress are both competing for attention.



AEGIS said:


> Kerry Washington looking angelic in Pigalle Plato


 
I love Kerry. Her style has evolved so much and she is so beautiful.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Amber Heard wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Alessandra Rich Spring 2012 RTW:


 
Gorgeous!



AEGIS said:


> Abbey Clancey in Pucci Fall 2011.  Not sure of the shoe style name


 
That dress is beautiful and I like that she can actually walk in it.



AEGIS said:


> Solange w/Msr.L in pigalle


 
Is he staring at her boobies?



LavenderIce said:


> Kate Hudson


 
She always looks effortlessly beautiful.


----------



## Ms.parker123

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I love those Choos in your avi!


 
:kiss: Thank you! (currently my favorite shoe despite the discomfort lol)


----------



## 9distelle

Dita


----------



## karwood

I hope everyone had a good weekend. Sorry if I post repeats, I have not been here since last Friday and still need to catch up.

Olivia Wilde wearing Sobek. Dress:  Louis Vuitton Spring 2012:


----------



## karwood

jamidee said:


> Moo cow print!?  Um, never. ew.



Actually they are dalmatian prints. Still, it's still an unflattering  cardigan.



LavenderIce said:


> Kate Hudson



ITA, she looks beautiful.


----------



## lovechanel920

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> I hope everyone had a good weekend. Sorry if I post repeats, I have not been here since last Friday and still need to catch up.
> 
> Olivia Wilde wearing Sobek. Dress: Louis Vuitton Spring 2012:


 

Beautiful dress!


----------



## lovechanel920

Candice Swanepoel again


----------



## karwood

For all you _Twilight_ fans, Kristen Stewart in the latest issue of Vogue Italia wearing Aranea. Coat: Giorgio Armani F/W2011 RTW.


----------



## karwood

Ashley Greene posing for the Dec. 2011 issue of Flare Magazine. She is wearing strass Super Vic. Jumpsuit: Arthur Mendonça F/W 2011:


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ I almost didn't recognize Ashley Greene, she looks fantastic!


----------



## mayer2816

AEGIS said:


> Abbey Clancey in Pucci Fall 2011.  Not sure of the shoe style name




omg, i'm so dying to know what the style name is, can't wait to get in line for those babies!! they look classy and just gorgeous!!


----------



## jamidee

lovechanel920 said:


> Candice Swanepoel again



Wow. I love her silhouette. To be able to pose like that and HAVE NO BELLY!?! (I'm pretty sure that's how Carmen Electra was posing a few pages back). I really always thought they edited out the small pooch that pose makes. Now, I'm just plain pissed that they don't. So much for comforting myself.


----------



## LVoepink

karwood said:


> I hope everyone had a good weekend. Sorry if I post repeats, I have not been here since last Friday and still need to catch up.
> 
> Olivia Wilde wearing Sobek. Dress:  Louis Vuitton Spring 2012:


 stunning!! I  LV dresses


----------



## AEGIS

mayer2816 said:


> omg, i'm so dying to know what the style name is, can't wait to get in line for those babies!! they look classy and just gorgeous!!




it's crosspiga


----------



## karwood

British singer/TV personality Myleene Klass wearing Daffodile. Dress: Manoush:


----------



## nillacobain

lovechanel920 said:


> Candice Swanepoel again


 

She's so beautiful! I would kill for her body!


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> British singer/TV personality Myleene Klass wearing Daffodile. Dress: Manoush:


 
Lovely outfit!


----------



## myu3160

karwood said:


> For all you _Twilight_ fans, Kristen Stewart in the latest issue of Vogue Italia wearing Aranea. Coat: Giorgio Armani F/W2011 RTW.



Thanks for posting!! She looks great!


----------



## cts900

karwood said:


> *For all you Twilight fans*, Kristen Stewart in the latest issue of Vogue Italia wearing Aranea. Coat: Giorgio Armani F/W2011 RTW.



That, I am not.  Nor am I generally a fan of hers but HOT DAMN that coat is fab-u-LOUS!


----------



## AEGIS

Reese Witherspoon in Cushnie & Ochs and a CL clutch


----------



## skislope15

Love this look on her, its not as country cute as she usually does



AEGIS said:


> Reese Witherspoon in Cushnie & Ochs and a CL clutch


----------



## dhampir2005

Yeah she's like a "model" face for plastic surgery in China. Her eye surgery style is known as "hu li yan jing" or "fox eyes" since they curve upwards in the outer corners and downwards in the inner. My cousin copied her surgery  she has definitely had mandibular and it looks like cheekbone reduction too if you look at her old pictures.



CEC.LV4eva said:


> She's been sleeping around with certain people...
> 
> yeah... it was around that time when she became excessive with the surgeries. I think just prior to that she had something minor done (eg. freckles), then came all the eye surgeries, nose, and jaw (my cousin just confirmed with me, she did have a mandibular reduction).
> 
> The last hting that I saw by her was "Lost in Beijing" (made 2 years ago?)... I couldn't even finish watching that... It was just too much. I strongly question whether it was really the morality/ethics of the story that the producers wanted to bring awareness to the Chinese/public, or if it was just a scandal to bring more controversy and media attention over Fan Bingbing nude half the time and being screwed over by 2 men...
> I tend to think the latter, but that's just me being suspicioius lol. A couple of my male friends sure got a kick out of seeing that movie... lol


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> Reese Witherspoon in Cushnie & Ochs and a CL clutch



She looks beautiful! Love that dress!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dhampir2005 said:


> Yeah she's like a "model" face for plastic surgery in China. Her eye surgery style is known as "hu li yan jing" or "fox eyes" since they curve upwards in the outer corners and downwards in the inner. My cousin copied her surgery  she has definitely had mandibular and it looks like cheekbone reduction too if you look at her old pictures.



what a coincidence! my cousin was talking about her eyes for the longest time, and when I questioned my cousin later regarding her new eye shape, she denied copying Fan Bingbing LOL  I don't understand why people (my cousin and of course almost all the Asian celebs) would deny things that are so obvious


----------



## karwood

Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Marchesa Resort 2012:


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Marchesa Resort 2012:



umm kerry looks nice, but *KARWOOD*!!!!!!  *YOUR AVI?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!!!* 

holy crapamoli i DID NOT have these shoes on my list and you better not change my mind!!!!!!!!!!

MORE PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> Yea rule of thumb is hair in most cases shouldnt be lighter than your skin, usually washed you out. There are very few really pale girls that can get away with that bleach blonde look.


 
I have to say I disagree..if that were the case no black woman could wear blonde/lighter brown hair. Beyonce, Keri Hilson, Keyshia Cole, Mary J Blige etc pull off blond quite well I think. Nene just looks a mess cuz her color is brassy and the style isn't flattering. Once I leave corporate America-I'm gonna give it a try :afrocool: lol



AEGIS said:


> Solange w/Msr.L in pigalle


 
cutest pic ever!



LavenderIce said:


> Kate Hudson


 
I adore Kate Hudson-are those marron glace? I love that color.



LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Panetierre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hayden looks great here


 


karwood said:


> Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Marchesa Resort 2012:


 
pretty...but I'm not sure why so many celebs are wearing pigalle plato with long flowing dresses? Maybe it looks better in person?


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> umm kerry looks nice, but *KARWOOD*!!!!!!  *YOUR AVI?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!!!*
> 
> holy crapamoli i DID NOT have these shoes on my list and you better not change my mind!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MORE PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!! You seriously need to buy these Daffs. They are truly gorgeous!! I posted some more pics here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/new-cls-lets-talk-about-the-new-styles-670938-500.html


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge


----------



## LVoepink

love her top ^^


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ wow she looks really different!


----------



## AEGIS

Nene in leopard maggie


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Marchesa Resort 2012:



ALWAYS LOVED MARCHESA!!!! This dress needs to be on me for our Mardi Gras Bal in Feb.!!!!


----------



## karwood

Amber Heard wearing Bianca. Dress: Reem Acra Spring 2012 RTW:


----------



## karwood

Actress Julianne Hough wearing Pigalle Plato. Blouse and skirt: Luca Luca Spring 2012 RTW:


----------



## chloe speaks

I know that this is an old pic and these are not current season_ at all_, but it drives me kind of crazy because I have seen this pair on her so many times. If I'm not wrong, this is the Contente Thigh-High boot that Kate has *cut down to knee high *right?

Kate in "Contente"??


----------



## AEGIS

her stylist is doing an amazing job with her. 



karwood said:


> Amber Heard wearing Bianca. Dress: Reem Acra Spring 2012 RTW:


----------



## AEGIS

Bey


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> Bey



She's been carrying that bag around A LOT lately!! I love it, though


----------



## karwood

Jessica Alba wearing Figurina. Top and Skirt: Versace for H&M:


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing Fastissima. Dress: Versace Resort 2012:


----------



## karwood

Kristen Stewart wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Marios Schwab Spring 2012 RTW:


----------



## Shoezz

AEGIS said:


> Bey


The BAG.... JESUS!!!!


----------



## karwood

Not an old pic, it was actually taken at an event on 11/4/2011. Kate Hudson wearing Boulima. Dress: Lanvin:


----------



## karwood

chloe speaks said:


> I know that this is an old pic and these are not current season_ at all_, but it drives me kind of crazy because I have seen this pair on her so many times. If I'm not wrong, this is the Contente Thigh-High boot that Kate has *cut down to knee high *right?
> 
> Kate in "Contente"??



They are Contente.  What I have seen in pics, she tucks the OTK part of the boots inside the shaft of the boot. I hope that  makes sense.


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> They are Contente.  What have seen in pics, she tucks the OTK part of the boots inside the shaft. I hope that  makes sense.




hmm good idea.


----------



## Shoezz

mayer2816 said:


> omg, i'm so dying to know what the style name is, can't wait to get in line for those babies!! they look classy and just gorgeous!!



No es crosspiga?


----------



## karwood

Shoezz said:


> No es crosspiga?



Spanish? Then, si es . Then again, posts should be in English.


----------



## AEGIS

Toni Braxton


----------



## LavenderIce

Gayle King


----------



## Louboufan

Love the dress!


karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Fastissima. Dress: Versace Resort 2012:


----------



## lovechanel920

Jordan Hinson


----------



## dhampir2005

Lol! I think the denial is hilarious. We see you now and we have pictures of what you looked like before..... Er? I guess lots of girls like fan bingbing's eyes? 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> what a coincidence! my cousin was talking about her eyes for the longest time, and when I questioned my cousin later regarding her new eye shape, she denied copying Fan Bingbing LOL  I don't understand why people (my cousin and of course almost all the Asian celebs) would deny things that are so obvious


----------



## lovechanel920

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> I hope everyone had a good weekend. Sorry if I post repeats, I have not been here since last Friday and still need to catch up.
> 
> Olivia Wilde wearing Sobek. Dress:  Louis Vuitton Spring 2012:


 
I don't really like the shoes with that dress. She should've wore a nude shoe.



lovechanel920 said:


> Candice Swanepoel


 
Gorgeous!



lovechanel920 said:


> Candice Swanepoel again


 
Gorgeous again!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> British singer/TV personality Myleene Klass wearing Daffodile. Dress: Manoush:


 
That dress looks so fun.



AEGIS said:


> Reese Witherspoon in Cushnie & Ochs and a CL clutch


 
She looks stunning in that dress.



karwood said:


> Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Marchesa Resort 2012:


 
That yellow dress looks amazing on her, but I don't like the shoe choice.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Nene in leopard maggie


 
Nene loves the her some off-the-shoulder tops.



karwood said:


> Amber Heard wearing Bianca. Dress: Reem Acra Spring 2012 RTW:


 
She looks great.



karwood said:


> Actress Julianne Hough wearing Pigalle Plato. Blouse and skirt: Luca Luca Spring 2012 RTW:


 
She looks great in all white and I am loving her hair.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera


 
.....boots are cute.....



karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing Fastissima. Dress: Versace Resort 2012:


 
Everytime I see those shoes I always think about how Joan Rivers called them the vajayjay boots!



karwood said:


> Kristen Stewart wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Marios Schwab Spring 2012 RTW:


 
She looks great


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> Toni Braxton


 
Her makeup looks good and black hair really suits her. That green is pretty and a nice pop of color.



LavenderIce said:


> Gayle King


 
Mariah looks great. Gayle's shoes are hott.



lovechanel920 said:


> Jordan Hinson


 
....WOW, that dress....



lovechanel920 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone


 
Lovely.


----------



## honeymel

My first post on this board!

Blake Lively wearing the Alex on the Gossip Girl set.


----------



## honeymel

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera



Um...is it normal for the buttons at the top of this boot not to be fastened? I'm thinking not...

I wish "Back to Basics" Christina would come back :wondering


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

honeymel said:


> My first post on this board!
> 
> Blake Lively wearing the Alex on the Gossip Girl set.



First time I saw this shoe I thought "ugly" but love how Blake wear them!


----------



## martinaa

CRISPEDROSA said:


> First time I saw this shoe I thought "ugly" but love how Blake wear them!


----------



## GSDlover

CRISPEDROSA said:


> First time I saw this shoe I thought "ugly" but love how Blake wear them!



It's odd but you're right.  I thought those were one of the ugliest shoes I've ever seen but for some reason it works on her and her outfit.


----------



## nillacobain

Reese in her trusted Yolanda:














Source: JustJared


----------



## AEGIS

Lala Vasquez in Sass & Bide & nude pigalle


----------



## AEGIS

MelB


----------



## AEGIS

It's a Daff Party...

Keri Hilson


----------



## AEGIS

R&B Singer Mashonda in Daffodil Black Panama Geometric


----------



## AEGIS

WEEN co-founder Valeisha Butterfield-Jones who put on the event where the other ladies were pictured in Daffodil Pink Suede


----------



## karwood

Lucy Liu wearing Bye Bye:


----------



## karwood

Eva Longoria wearing Clichy:


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> R&B Singer Mashonda in Daffodil Black Panama Geometric






AEGIS said:


> WEEN co-founder Valeisha Butterfield-Jones who put on the event where the other ladies were pictured in Daffodil Pink Suede




I guess it's time for me to do some Google search. I have no clue who  these people are.


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> I guess it's time for me to do some Google search. I have no clue who  these people are.




lol...just enjoy the pics


----------



## 9distelle

Julianna Margulies


----------



## AEGIS

9distelle said:


> Julianna Margulies





that is her perfect nude


----------



## heiress-ox

karwood said:


> I guess it's time for me to do some Google search. I have no clue who  these people are.



I just had to do the same for the lady in the pink Dafs, I'd never heard of her - but she is the founder of Women in Entertainment Empowerment Network and her father is a member of US House of Representatives I think! All that being said, I do love the pink suede Dafs 




honeymel said:


> My first post on this board!
> 
> Blake Lively wearing the Alex on the Gossip Girl set.



While I am not surprised Blake is wearing these & they do actually work for her, I STILL cannot bring myself to co-sign with this shoe


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> I just had to do the same for the lady in the pink Dafs, I'd never heard of her - but she is the founder of Women in Entertainment Empowerment Network and her father is a member of US House of Representatives I think! All that being said, I do love the pink suede Dafs



i had too google her too. but i figured it's a good pic of the new daffs 'in the wild' and not just in a reveal pic you know?


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> i had too google her too. but i figured it's a good pic of the new daffs 'in the wild' and not just in a reveal pic you know?



Yes, I fully agree, I'm always down for 'in the wild' pics on basically anyone LOL


----------



## karwood

Ashley Greene wearing Metallip:


----------



## karwood

Well, here is another pic of CL " in the wild". Giselle Blondet, except for her name I have no idea who she is,  but she is wearing Daffodile:


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> Lucy Liu wearing Bye Bye:



hehe that's michael next to her (horatio manager)!



9distelle said:


> Julianna Margulies



the lady in the green shoes - TOE ESCAPE!!!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

honeymel said:


> My first post on this board!
> 
> Blake Lively wearing the Alex on the Gossip Girl set.



I  CLs as much as the next girl but this looks so scary to me


----------



## jamidee

Louboutin Alex again on JSP. I know these have gotten negative reviews, but after seeing them "in the wild"... I pretty much love them on some weird level. But, the cape...I hate. Little red riding hood going slayed her wolf and made some shoes!


----------



## jamidee

jamidee said:


> Louboutin Alex again on JSP. I know these have gotten negative reviews, but after seeing them "in the wild"... I pretty much love them on some weird level. But, the cape...I hate. Little red riding hood going slayed her wolf and made some shoes!



In fact, I hope they make the sale.


----------



## regeens

Michael is cute!



carlinha said:


> hehe that's michael next to her (horatio manager)!
> 
> 
> 
> the lady in the green shoes - TOE ESCAPE!!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jamidee said:


> In fact, I hope they make the sale.


I do too!! They look great on Blake


----------



## honeymel

AEGIS said:


> Lala Vasquez in Sass & Bide & nude pigalle



I believe that is actually the pigalle plato?



heiress-ox said:


> While I am not surprised Blake is wearing these & they do actually work for her, I STILL cannot bring myself to co-sign with this shoe



I can't co-sign with them either.  Though I would totally rock them with a fierce lion costume!


----------



## honeymel

jamidee said:


> Louboutin Alex again on JSP. I know these have gotten negative reviews, but after seeing them "in the wild"... I pretty much love them on some weird level. But, the cape...I hate. Little red riding hood going slayed her wolf and made some shoes!



I actually saw this photo earlier in this forum, but I'm glad you posted it again because I was wondering why no one made the Little Red Riding Hood/Wolf connection! I'm so glad someone else thought the same


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> In fact, I hope they make the sale.




they're still gonna be expensive


----------



## needloub

9distelle said:


> Julianna Margulies



She looks gorgeous! Love her!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> they're still gonna be expensive



What is the retail?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> What is the retail?




idk....i want to say 3-5k...or something ridiculous.  i think only 20 were made


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> idk....i want to say 3-5k...or something ridiculous.  i think only 20 were made



Oh wow. NVM on that! I didn't realize. They don't look that expensive.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Oh wow. NVM on that! I didn't realize. They don't look that expensive.




post #48

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194-4.html


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> post #48
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-fall-2011-pics-info-only-no-672194-4.html



 I still find them delicious, but not worth that IMO.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

honeymel said:


> Um...is it normal for the buttons at the top of this boot not to be fastened? I'm thinking not...
> 
> I wish "Back to Basics" Christina would come back :wondering



you need to have thin legs to wear most CL's knee high boots. She just can't pull the elastic over cuz her thighs are too big...


----------



## honeymel

CEC.LV4eva said:


> you need to have thin legs to wear most CL's knee high boots. She just can't pull the elastic over cuz her thighs are too big...



That's what I figured. Why would she even wear them? I would be too embarrassed...I feel like she could turn into a bald headed, umbrella swinging Britney Spears any day now.

On another note, Kate Moss' little sister, Lottie Moss, who is only 13, in her first photo shoot, wearing Marisa and looking quite lovely.  Even prettier than her sister, IMO.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

honeymel said:


> That's what I figured. Why would she even wear them? I would be too embarrassed...I feel like she could turn into a bald headed, umbrella swinging Britney Spears any day now.
> 
> On another note, Kate Moss' little sister, Lottie Moss, who is only 13, in her first photo shoot, wearing Marisa and looking quite lovely.  Even prettier than her sister, IMO.



freedom of choice??? 
There's a lot of people in this world who will wear clothing and shoes that don't really fit or look good on them, and yet they still do it.... meh not my problem


----------



## imelda74

jamidee said:


>


 
I love love love this dress...and that cloak/cape thing with the houndstooth.


----------



## imelda74

kvjohns614 said:


> I love this! Hounstooth is such a classic look!


 
and the shoes in your avi would be perfect....


----------



## LavenderIce

Megan Fox


----------



## LavenderIce

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## AEGIS

LavenderIce said:


> Adrienne Bailon




she is wearing Differa.  she's cute. always wonder if those 3LW rumors were true.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> she is wearing Differa.  she's cute. always wonder if those 3LW rumors were true.



3lw rumors? I'll bite.


----------



## sophinette007

OMG!!!!those Burgandy Alti pumps are so hot! I wish I could find me a pair somewhere 


LavenderIce said:


> Megan Fox


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> 3lw rumors? I'll bite.




oh just rumors they tried to get the darkest one to sleep w/members of ...id remember who...in order to go on tour with them and that they kicked her out bc they thought she was too dark


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:
			
		

> oh just rumors they tried to get the darkest one to sleep w/members of ...id remember who...in order to go on tour with them and that they kicked her out bc they thought she was too dark



Wow, I never heard that one. Naturi was the choco-skinned one (which, to me, was the best), and that's who left. I remember Naturi saying that they got into a big fight and one of the other girls threw a plate of KFC on Naurti's head and she left the group after that. Too much drama was in that group from the start, but Adrienne thinks WAAAY too highly of herself anyways, and Kiely is just a follower, IMO. Adrienne and Kiely went out and got another dark skin girl, but I don't think it worked out.


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> Wow, I never heard that one. Naturi was the choco-skinned one (which, to me, was the best), and that's who left. I remember Naturi saying that they got into a big fight and one of the other girls threw a plate of KFC on Naurti's head and she left the group after that. Too much drama was in that group from the start, but Adrienne thinks WAAAY too highly of herself anyways, and Kiely is just a follower, IMO. Adrienne and Kiely went out and got another dark skin girl, but I don't think it worked out.



oh wow, SO much drama in the 3lw days, I didn't know all of that, I just knew Naturi left! I wonder how true it all is, and the addition of the new member definitely didn't work!


----------



## Dessye

LavenderIce said:


> Adrienne Bailon



Run away toe!! :giggles:  But seriously she looks great!


----------



## Dessye

regeens said:


> Michael is cute!


 Cute!  I was thinking smokin' hot


----------



## chloe speaks

karwood said:


> They are Contente.  What I have seen in pics, she tucks the OTK part of the boots inside the shaft of the boot. I hope that  makes sense.



yes, makes complete sense. now, _that _did not occur to me


----------



## icecreamom

karwood said:


> Well, here is another pic of CL " in the wild". Giselle Blondet, except for her name I have no idea who she is,  but she is wearing Daffodile:



She works @ Univision, she hosts a lot of TV shows, this year she received the "Icon of Style" award by the spanish magazine "Vanidades". Personally, I think she's a very approachable/sweet and successful lady.


----------



## nillacobain

From the Beckhams thread - VB


----------



## bling*lover

nillacobain said:


> From the Beckhams thread - VB


 
I thought they were both looking like perfection..... until I got to the boots!!

The boots are nice but don't go with this outfit at all!!


----------



## AEGIS

^such a strange combination


----------



## CMP86

Harper is so cute! She looks way more put together than her mom!


----------



## karwood

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend!

Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Top and Skirt: YSL Spring 2012:


----------



## karwood

nillacobain said:


> From the Beckhams thread - VB



Victoria Beckham's sense of style is impeccable!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> I hope everyone had a lovely weekend!
> 
> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Top and Skirt: YSL Spring 2012:


 
Ohhh ... love her top!


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Blouse and blazer: Moschino Spring 2012:


----------



## karwood

icecreamom said:


> She works @ Univision, she hosts a lot of TV shows, this year she received the "Icon of Style" award by the spanish magazine "Vanidades". Personally, I think she's a very approachable/sweet and successful lady.



Thank you for giving us the Giselle Blondet 101.


----------



## AEGIS

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Blouse and blazer: Moschino Spring 2012:





she and christian aiguilera are from the same school of no pants


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna


----------



## aoqtpi

LavenderIce said:


> Rihanna



Love that fur vest, but that's about it.


----------



## needloub

karwood said:


> I hope everyone had a lovely weekend!
> 
> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Top and Skirt: YSL Spring 2012:



I love this whole outfit!


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Blouse and blazer: Moschino Spring 2012:



I get that she's weird and loves shock value, but uh... where are her pants?! Rhianna too..? No one wants to see their coo-cah! Cover that up.


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ This all day... it's not shocking anymore lol, wearing pants would be more of a shock these days!


----------



## LavenderIce

Soleil Moon Frye


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

honeymel said:


> My first post on this board!
> 
> Blake Lively wearing the Alex on the Gossip Girl set.


 
These are an interesting pair of shoes....



nillacobain said:


> Reese in her trusted Yolanda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


 
She always looks pretty



AEGIS said:


> MelB


 
Did she do something to her face?



AEGIS said:


> It's a Daff Party...
> 
> Keri Hilson


 
....that dress.....


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> WEEN co-founder Valeisha Butterfield-Jones who put on the event where the other ladies were pictured in Daffodil Pink Suede


 
That pink is pretty



karwood said:


> Ashley Greene wearing Metallip:


 
She looks great



karwood said:


> Well, here is another pic of CL " in the wild". Giselle Blondet, except for her name I have no idea who she is,  but she is wearing Daffodile:


 
The shoes and the dress together is too much.



jamidee said:


> Louboutin Alex again on JSP. I know these have gotten negative reviews, but after seeing them "in the wild"... I pretty much love them on some weird level. But, the cape...I hate. Little red riding hood going slayed her wolf and made some shoes!


 
These shoes would be excellent for Halloween if someone is going as a sexy cowardly lion, but in everyday life.....not so much.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

jamidee said:


> I still find them delicious, but not worth that IMO.


 
definitely not worth 5k



honeymel said:


> That's what I figured. Why would she even wear them? I would be too embarrassed...I feel like she could turn into a bald headed, umbrella swinging Britney Spears any day now.
> 
> On another note, Kate Moss' little sister, Lottie Moss, who is only 13, in her first photo shoot, wearing Marisa and looking quite lovely.  Even prettier than her sister, IMO.


 
She is pretty and those boots are hot.



LavenderIce said:


> Adrienne Bailon


 
I sort of like that dress an the shoes gorg.



AEGIS said:


> she is wearing Differa.  she's cute. always wonder if those 3LW rumors were true.


 
The rumors about them kicking out people?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

nillacobain said:


> From the Beckhams thread - VB


 
I want to pinch those cheeks! That dress fits her nice, but I don't like the shoe choice.



CMP86 said:


> Harper is so cute! She looks way more put together than her mom!


 
Your little man looks great! 



karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Blouse and blazer: Moschino Spring 2012:


 
What is with these vampire nails?



LavenderIce said:


> Rihanna


 
....interesting....


----------



## Ms.parker123

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham's sense of style is impeccable!


 
Lol, you think the boots and dress goes with each other?


----------



## jamidee

nillacobain said:


> From the Beckhams thread - VB



I know this dress is from her winter collection. Where besides NAP can it be purchased?


----------



## karwood

Ms.parker123 said:


> Lol, you think the boots and dress goes with each other?



Yes I do.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

karwood said:


> Yes I do.


 
I second that Kar, I think she looks fab!!!!


----------



## HermesLuv

i agree, i love VB's dress and boots together.


----------



## RedBottomLover

Ms.parker123 said:


> Lol, you think the boots and dress goes with each other?


I think the colors match perfectly but knee high boots with a below the knee dress.. Not so much. But to each his own.


----------



## chacci1

karwood said:


> Yes I do.



I too love this combo!  She's making me want to go out and get those boots in that very color!


----------



## AEGIS

vicky's boots should be more streamlined imo like her dress.  i realize though she sent it the exact same way down the runway.  yellow dress and chunky brown boots


----------



## Ms.parker123

RedBottomLover said:


> I think the colors match perfectly but knee high boots with a below the knee dress.. Not so much. But to each his own.


 
 Yes A nice pump in that color would had look . But as you said to each his own.


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> vicky's boots should be more streamlined imo like her dress.  i realize though she sent it the exact same way down the runway.  yellow dress and chunky brown boots



I agree..I think they are too chunky/loose for that dress...


----------



## AEGIS

Mila Kunis in Blue Suede Metalipp


----------



## AEGIS

Eva Longoria


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


>



OMG!!!!  DIE for this bag!!!! ANYONE KNOW WHO THE DESIGNER IS???


----------



## skislope15

See below


----------



## skislope15

Found it....its gerard darel

Here you go http://blog.maboutique.co.uk/eva-lo...rard-darel-python-moon-bag/eva-longoria-blog/



318Platinum said:


> OMG!!!!  DIE for this bag!!!! ANYONE KNOW WHO THE DESIGNER IS???


----------



## 318Platinum

skislope15 said:


> Found it....its gerard darel
> 
> Here you go http://blog.maboutique.co.uk/eva-lo...rard-darel-python-moon-bag/eva-longoria-blog/



WOW!!! That was quick!!! Thanks for this info!! I wonder if they sell it here in the US, seeing as that they will not ship exotics overseas!! :cry: This is just divine, IMO!!


----------



## skislope15

318Platinum said:


> WOW!!! That was quick!!! Thanks for this info!! I wonder if they sell it here in the US, seeing as that they will not ship exotics overseas!! :cry: This is just divine, IMO!!



Looks like its a few years old good luck though


----------



## babysweetums

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/15/article-2061649-0ECD54D300000578-825_468x651.jpg
anyone know the style name?http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/15/article-2061649-0ECD54D300000578-825_468x651.jpg
or are they just pigalles with leg warmers?


----------



## lovechanel920




----------



## Anton

babysweetums said:


> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/15/article-2061649-0ECD54D300000578-825_468x651.jpg
> anyone know the style name?http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/15/article-2061649-0ECD54D300000578-825_468x651.jpg
> or are they just pigalles with leg warmers?


 
Holy Bunion Hell!

i don't like this look on her


----------



## nillacobain

babysweetums said:


> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/15/article-2061649-0ECD54D300000578-825_468x651.jpg
> anyone know the style name?http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/15/article-2061649-0ECD54D300000578-825_468x651.jpg
> or are they just pigalles with leg warmers?


 

These are from her SS2012 runway, but yes they're Pigalle with a leather piece that clips on the back of the shoe.


----------



## karwood

Olivia Wilde wearing Pigalle. Dress: Cushnie et Ochs Spring 2012:


----------



## karwood

Ashley Tisdale wearing Morphing. Dress: For Love & Lemons "Scarlet" dress :


----------



## sobe2009

babysweetums said:


> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/15/article-2061649-0ECD54D300000578-825_468x651.jpg
> anyone know the style name?http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/15/article-2061649-0ECD54D300000578-825_468x651.jpg
> or are they just pigalles with leg warmers?




I love that look and wanted those leg warmers since yesterday
Just in case, here is an article about it

http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/colu...toria-Beckham-debuts-leather-leg-warmers.html


----------



## karwood

Selma Blair wearing Helmut. Dress: James Galanos (vintage):


----------



## karwood

Tamara Ecclestone wearing Stardust. Dress: Victoria Beckham Fall 2010 RTW:


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham wearing Pigalle. Dress: Victoria Beckham Spring 2012:






Pics from her runway show:


----------



## karwood

Emma Stone wearing Pigalle. Blouse and Skirt: Calvin Klein Collection Spring 2012:


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Emma Stone wearing Pigalle. Blouse and Skirt: Calvin Klein Collection Spring 2012:



I'm wondering how she walked....:wondering


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I know those pigalles are huge on her!!


----------



## annamoon

Fantastic style and good to see Victoria back in the public view, she looks amazing and I just love the heels with the leather legs and to see her back in Pigalles is good after seeing her in so many heavy plats 



nillacobain said:


> These are from her SS2012 runway, but yes they're Pigalle with a leather piece that clips on the back of the shoe.


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile. Dress: Victoria Beckham SS12:


----------



## karwood

Amy Adams wearing Bianca. Dress: Dolce and Gabbana:


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile. Dress: Victoria Beckham SS12:


 
Could she (and Harper!) be any more flawless?


----------



## LavenderIce

Hilary Duff


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing gold Daffodile. Dress: Osman Spring 2012:


----------



## MikaelaN

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile. Dress: Victoria Beckham SS12:



She looks amazing!


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Hilary Duff


 
That mini dress was not flattering at all IMO.


----------



## LVoepink

nillacobain said:


> That mini dress was not flattering at all IMO.


 
I agree!


----------



## karwood

Model Jessica Stam wearing Halte. Pantsuit: Band of Outsiders Resort 2012:


----------



## CMP86

nillacobain said:


> That mini dress was not flattering at all IMO.


I agree!


----------



## AEGIS

i dislike when pregnant women wear dresses like that [hilary]


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> i dislike when pregnant women wear dresses like that [hilary]




It wouldnt be so bad if it were below the knee, the colour works so well with the sable Big Lips though so I almost want to forgive her!


----------



## skislope15

Didnt she just have a baby like a minute ago...



karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Pigalle. Dress: Victoria Beckham Spring 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from her runway show:


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Hilary Duff



this looked so bad for so many reasons. She looks like a big avocado.


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing gold Daffodile. Dress: Osman Spring 2012:



this color yellow is my all time fav color... which totally makes sense considering how tacky I am.


----------



## aoqtpi

LavenderIce said:


> Hilary Duff



Not loving this as a maternity dress.


----------



## BellaShoes

I think the miss in Hilary's dress is the color and the fact that it is gathered above her bump... if it fit her properly (without the wrinkling above her bump) and was a flattering color... it would have made all the difference... IMHO bumps wrapped in sequins... fab!


----------



## AEGIS

Kelly Rowland for a shoot


----------



## myu3160

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile. Dress: Victoria Beckham SS12:



She is just so flawless its amazing.


----------



## AEGIS

I am not sure of this style name


----------



## BellaShoes

Kelly looks stunning....

Victoria Beckham is flawless...


----------



## nillacobain

From her thread - Dita 










Source: JustJared


----------



## sophinette007

Thanks for posting!  Just perfection!!!!  Love the Salsbourg! the outfit! the make up and her retro manucure!!!



nillacobain said:


> From her thread - Dita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing Orniron. Skirt and top: Chanel Fall 2011 Couture :


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Dress:  Roksanda Ilincic Spring 2012. Hat: Philip Treacy:


----------



## karwood

Emma Stone wearing Fifi. Dress: Chanel Spring 2009 Couture:


----------



## Ms.parker123

Blake looks amazing!


----------



## poppyseed

sophinette007 said:


> Thanks for posting! Just perfection!!!! Love the Salsbourg! the outfit! the make up and her retro manucure!!!


 

Love the manicure too!! I believe they call it Ruffian manicure, I've been wearing it ever since I discovered it! Now I wanna try if with red


----------



## whimsic

Blake & Victoria look amazing!

But Hilary


----------



## AEGIS

I do not love this dress but this color combination always makes me smile.  Reminds me of my childhood for some reason



karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing Daffodile. Dress:  Roksanda Ilincic Spring 2012. Hat: Philip Treacy:


----------



## Nolia

Victoria's Secret opening in Puerto Rico. 
I believe Alessandra Ambrosio is in Very Croise?


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> Victoria's Secret opening in Puerto Rico.
> I believe Alessandra Ambrosio is in Very Croise?


 
Adriana Lima


----------



## chacci1

nillacobain said:


> From her thread - Dita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



Hmmm. Why did I not buy this shoe when I had a chance?  Love Dita and her style!


----------



## LavenderIce

Rachel Bilson


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe & Kourtney K


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> I think the miss in Hilary's dress is the color and the fact that it is gathered above her bump... if it fit her properly (without the wrinkling above her bump) and was a flattering color... it would have made all the difference... IMHO bumps wrapped in sequins... fab!


----------



## Nolia

This ones a month old


----------



## Ms.parker123

The peach dress with the tan dafs look lovely on Victoria.


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> Victoria's Secret opening in Puerto Rico.
> I believe Alessandra Ambrosio is in Very Croise?



I love Adriana and Alessandra's hair! Wish mine would do that


----------



## karwood

Lady Gaga wearing purple velvet Daffodile. Blouse and skirt: Burberry Prorsum Spring 2012:


----------



## AEGIS

she is becoming as boring shoe wise as kim kay
but at least she has nice custom ones


----------



## karwood

AEGIS said:


> she is becoming as boring shoe wise as kim kay
> but at least she has nice custom ones



I saw these pics last night. As much as I like to see pics of the  latest Gucci look, I could not bring myself to post another pic of Lady Gaga in those black Daffs.:true:


----------



## karwood

Model Elisa Sednaoui wearing Minimi. Skirt and blouse: Proenza Schouler F2011 RTW:


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga wearing purple velvet Daffodile. Blouse and skirt: Burberry Prorsum Spring 2012:



I swear!!!! I am blown away at the different styles of Daffodil she wears!! They are all so delicious!!! She must own about 35 pairs? Lol


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> I am not sure of this style name



Im loving this boot anyone know the name?


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Lady Gaga wearing purple velvet Daffodile. Blouse and skirt: Burberry Prorsum Spring 2012:



divine


----------



## nillacobain

From her thread - Dita














Source: JustJared


----------



## phiphi

dita..


----------



## moshi_moshi

dita is so flawless!!  i love that dress....


----------



## GSDlover

The color on that dress is just gorgeous.


----------



## karwood

Model Irina Shayk wearing No.299. Dress: Elie Saab F2011:


----------



## karwood

Christina Aguilera wearing Very Mix:


----------



## karwood

Paula Abdul wearing Ambertina:


----------



## BattyBugs

Christina is so beautiful, but she needs to lose the BF.


----------



## heiress-ox

BattyBugs said:


> Christina is so beautiful, but she needs to lose the BF.



Ditto, I'm all for celebs dating non-famous people, but he just seems shady & a bad character...


----------



## cts900

nillacobain said:


> From her thread - Dita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



She is my shero.


----------



## myu3160

karwood said:


> Paula Abdul wearing Ambertina:



I love how her leg is just.. out there hahaha


----------



## SongbirdDiva

nillacobain said:


> From her thread - Dita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



She is so gorgeous! Always perfect from head to toe. I wonder what she looks like on an off day (if she ever has one).


----------



## BellaShoes

I really wish Christina would lose those leggings... she is beautiful and her curves are fab, but the leggings just make her look worn out.


----------



## jennarae86

Victoria Beckham at the WWD Apparel and Retail conference in NY, not sure which shoes these are, my apologies


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Dita looks fabulous


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Kerry Washington wearing Pigalle Plato. Dress: Marchesa Resort 2012:



Kerry...

I, too, love your avy pic *Kar*!


----------



## Ms.parker123

LouboutinHottie said:


> Dita looks fabulous


She really does.

SN- the pink loubs in your avi looks *amazing*! Def a hot shoe


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Ms.parker123 said:


> She really does.
> 
> SN- the pink loubs in your avi looks *amazing*! Def a hot shoe



thanks


----------



## LavenderIce

Eva Longoria


----------



## LavenderIce

Tweeted by Holly Madison:


----------



## 318Platinum

LavenderIce said:


> Tweeted by Holly Madison:



Oh my!!! Are those available for purchase??


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LavenderIce said:


> Tweeted by Holly Madison:



wow these are gorgeous


----------



## heiress-ox

LavenderIce said:


> Tweeted by Holly Madison:



Wow, Holly's FO Strass Pigalles are amazing, I love the Annees Folles too and the multiglitter!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minnillo Lachey


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Paula Abdul wearing Ambertina:



I loved that Sherri Hill Couture that Kendall Jenner wore down the Runway for Fashion week. It's perfection with those shoes and those legs!


----------



## jennarae86

LavenderIce said:


> Tweeted by Holly Madison:



those are stunning!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LavenderIce said:


> Vanessa Minnillo Lachey



I like her outfit


----------



## GSDlover

Not sure if this has been posted yet:


----------



## 318Platinum

GSDlover said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet:



LMAO, Yes ma'am, Miss Piggy!!! This is too cute!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! How fabulous is Piggy in her Jenny's!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Jennifer Hudson looking FABULOUS at the AMA's tonight! She looks incredible!


----------



## LavenderIce

Estelle


----------



## LavenderIce

Julie Bowen


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Estelle



I loooooove Estelle.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Jennifer's lost alot of weight!! Good for her!!


----------



## aoqtpi

LavenderIce said:


> Eva Longoria



Not loving the Daf booties on her.




LavenderIce said:


> Kelly Rutherford



What style is this? I love these! They look like Declics or maybe Clichys?


----------



## icecreamom

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera


I hate to say this because I LOVE her so much, she's an extremely talented woman, but I just saw the video of her presentation and she looked like a blond version of Snooki.


----------



## LavenderIce

aoqtpi said:


> What style is this? I love these! They look like Declics or maybe Clichys?



Declics.  She's worn them before.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

OMG! How cute is Miss Piggy!! I can't believe I missed seeing her on TV.


----------



## Nolia

GSDlover said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet:



That's hilarious!  Is she wearing glitter york Jennys?! XD


----------



## skislope15

Jennifer wore daff boots on stage with this dress which I believe was Jenny Packham dress, can't find a pic with the boots in it but I wasn't a fan of the combo


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> Jennifer Hudson looking FABULOUS at the AMA's tonight! She looks incredible!
> 
> cdn.abclocal.go.com/images/otrc/2010/photos/111120_otrc_ama_red_carpet_morrison_full_dress.jpg
> 
> cdn.abclocal.go.com/images/otrc/2010/photos/111120_otrc_ama_red_carpet_hudson_2.jpg



Jennifer Hudson looks amazing! Love everything in this picture!


----------



## karwood

Sofia Vergara wearing Lady Daf. Dress:  Dolce & Gabbana:


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Sofia Vergara wearing Lady Daf. Dress:  Dolce & Gabbana:



I just love it when she wears stockings with her Daffs!! She makes me want to do it!


----------



## NANI1972

Miss Piggy in her Loubies is too funny!

Here is another one


----------



## karwood

Singer Florence Welch wearing Jerry.


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> Singer Florence Welch wearing Jerry.



Oops! I forgot to add the dress is Anna Sui F2011 RTW.


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> Singer Florence Welch wearing Jerry.


 
:weird:

Hmm!


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing leopard Maggie:


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


> :weird:
> 
> Hmm!


 
Ditto! To be honest my feelings are a bit hurt by that dress.


----------



## jenayb

soleilbrun said:


> Ditto! To be honest my feelings are a bit hurt by that dress.


 
:cry:


----------



## MikaelaN

karwood said:


> Sofia Vergara wearing Lady Daf. Dress:  Dolce & Gabbana:



She's so gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sofia


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> Jennifer wore daff boots on stage with this dress which I believe was Jenny Packham dress, can't find a pic with the boots in it but I wasn't a fan of the combo



Yeah, that would look weird :weird:  The other pic that Bella posted I thought were studded Daffs and I almost fainted.  But now I realize they're strass 

Hmmm, that Anna Sui dress was inspired by the circus


----------



## aoqtpi

LavenderIce said:


> Julie Bowen



Love her dress!




LavenderIce said:


> Declics.  She's worn them before.



Ty


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing blue suede Metallip pumps. Suit: Elie Saab Spring 2012:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ When I come back I want to be her!!


----------



## icecreamom

karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing blue suede Metallip pumps. Suit: Elie Saab Spring 2012:


Stunning!


----------



## karwood

Nicki Minaj wearing Daffodile Geometrico. Dress: Oscar de la Renta Spring 2012:


----------



## jenayb

^^ I hate the whole dressing for shock value that seems to plague the hip hop industry.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jordin Sparks


----------



## karwood

Fergie wearing Pik Pik Pik:


----------



## grtlegs

LavenderIce said:


> Jordin Sparks




Is that the Ciara pump in the first picture?....anyone know?...


----------



## karwood

grtlegs said:


> Is that the Ciara pump in the first picture?....anyone know?...



She is wearing the same shoes, Helmour, in both pics.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Me too Lady! It's soo in contrast to how the rappers I grew up listening to dressed...



jenaywins said:


> ^^ I hate the whole dressing for shock value that seems to plague the hip hop industry.


----------



## AEGIS

mistyknightwin said:


> Me too Lady! It's soo in contrast to how the rappers I grew up listening to dressed...




lol...they dressed outrageously as well for their time [flava flav, baggy jeans, etc.]

 and it's not just hip hop---in fact--i would say the opposite..most hip hop artists do not walk around looking like nicki which is why she stands out.  madonna did it, lady gaga does it, marilyne mason did it...it's just a way to get ppl to talk. no more, no less.


----------



## eve415

AEGIS said:


> lol...they dressed outrageously as well for their time [flava flav, baggy jeans, etc.]
> 
> and it's not just hip hop---in fact--i would say the opposite..most hip hop artists do not walk around looking like nicki which is why she stands out.  madonna did it, lady gaga does it, marilyne mason did it...it's just a way to get ppl to talk. no more, no less.



MINUS the pink hair, I think Nicki Minaj looks great in that picture and such a refreshing change from her usual getup. BTW her whole outfit is from the Oscar de la Renta Spring 2012 collection.


----------



## ellieroma

karwood said:


> Nicki Minaj wearing Daffodile Geometrico. Dress: Oscar de la Renta Spring 2012:



This is possibly the best ive ever seen her dressed. she looks really good (apart from her face looks a bit like a barbie doll, but thats probably the light.)


----------



## karwood

karwood said:


> Nicki Minaj wearing Daffodile Geometrico. *Dress: Oscar de la Renta Spring 2012:*





eve415 said:


> MINUS the pink hair, I think Nicki Minaj looks great in that picture and such a refreshing change from her usual getup. *BTW her whole outfit is from the Oscar de la Renta Spring 2012 collection.*



I had already mentioned that on my post.


----------



## Hipployta

She seems rather understated to me...the only shocking part is the hair but she's been wearing pink for ages and it's rather tame hairstyle for her at that

Oscar and Dafs...seems fun



jenaywins said:


> ^^ I hate the whole dressing for shock value that seems to plague the hip hop industry.


----------



## jenayb

Hipployta said:


> She seems rather understated to me...the only shocking part is the hair but she's been wearing pink for ages and it's rather tame hairstyle for her at that
> 
> Oscar and Dafs...seems fun



Yeah... Agree to disagree, because that is definitely not my interpretation of "understated."


----------



## AEGIS

A boy!  Hip Hop artist Kid Cudi in Balmain Jacket and Tartan Rollerboy


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

LavenderIce said:


> Estelle


 
The shoes and the dress together I do not like



LavenderIce said:


> Julie Bowen


 
Nice



LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera


 
I don't think she's fat, but wearing Spanx would've been a good idea.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


>


 
IMO the daff is too chunky for this type of dress



skislope15 said:


> Jennifer wore daff boots on stage with this dress which I believe was Jenny Packham dress, can't find a pic with the boots in it but I wasn't a fan of the combo


 
I wouldn't either



karwood said:


> Sofia Vergara wearing Lady Daf. Dress:  Dolce & Gabbana:


 
I am not crazy about this look. She should of worn a different shoe.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

NANI1972 said:


> Miss Piggy in her Loubies is too funny!
> 
> Here is another one


 
Hilarious and cute!



karwood said:


> Heidi Klum wearing leopard Maggie:


 
She looks great!



karwood said:


> Blake Lively wearing blue suede Metallip pumps. Suit: Elie Saab Spring 2012:


 
She looks great in blue.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

karwood said:


> Nicki Minaj wearing Daffodile Geometrico. Dress: Oscar de la Renta Spring 2012:


 
WTF?!?



jenaywins said:


> ^^ I hate the whole dressing for shock value that seems to plague the hip hop industry.


 
I don't think it is just the hip hop industry, I think it the music industry as a whole. 



LavenderIce said:


> Jordin Sparks


 
She looks great!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

AEGIS said:


> A boy!  Hip Hop artist Kid Cudi in Balmain Jacket and Tartan Rollerboy


 
I wish he would release these for women in a pink/purple/blue tartan pattern.


----------



## eve415

karwood said:


> I had already mentioned that on my post.



I didn't see that part of your post.


----------



## karwood

I hope everyone had a very Happy Thanksgiving with their loved ones and friends!!!

Sofia Vergara wearing Lady Daf:


----------



## karwood

Tamara Ecclestone wearing Daf Booty. Dress: Alexander McQueen F2011:


----------



## 9distelle

Alexandra Breckenridge


----------



## BellaShoes

Again.... Sofia.... sigh


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

karwood said:


> Paula Abdul wearing Ambertina:




What a dream combo with those ambers. I would love to wear this entire outfit, if only my thighs were as small and as brown!ush:


----------



## jamidee

RB Metalipps

I'm a little behind so I apologize if this was already posted.
Blake Lively.


----------



## jamidee

karwood said:


> Nicki Minaj wearing Daffodile Geometrico. Dress: Oscar de la Renta Spring 2012:



She changed shoes every time she accepted an award. The first black ones she couldn't even walk in, then I saw her in Jennys, then these dafs.


----------



## jamidee




----------



## karwood

Actress Sienna Miller wearing Simple. Dress: Emilio Pucci F2011:


----------



## karwood

Another Sienna Miller wearing Simple. Coat:  Vidler & Nixon "Marie" coat:


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


>



Are these CLs?


----------



## karwood

jamidee said:


>





jenaywins said:


> Are these CLs?



They are not CLs, they don't have the red soles. They look like they could be Casadei or Giuseppe Zanotti .


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> They are not CLs, they don't have the red soles. They look like they could be Casadei.



Didn't think so.


----------



## LavenderIce

Milla Jovovich


----------



## l.a_girl19

LavenderIce said:


> Milla Jovovich



I ADORE the black suede Balotas!!! I am so glad I got them in that color! They look stunning on her.


----------



## 318Platinum

LavenderIce said:


> Milla Jovovich



Love Love LOVE Milla!!!!! This whole look is Delicious!!


----------



## 9distelle

Hofit Golan


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Minnillo Lachey


----------



## jancedtif

^I really like her look!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Are these CLs?



oh y'all are right. From that angle, I was thinking feticha. I was wrong! sorry ladies.


----------



## cts900

karwood said:


> Another Sienna Miller wearing Simple. Coat:  Vidler & Nixon "Marie" coat:



I.want.this.coat.


----------



## Nolia

VB at LAX airport yesterday~


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> VB at LAX airport yesterday~


 

She looks great!


----------



## AEGIS

does she not have to take her boots off at the airport?  that's what always stops me from wearing them there.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lady Gaga


----------



## Ms.parker123

I guess VB is setting a new trend with boots & long dress

Even though I don't like the pose Gaga is in, she looks good!


----------



## lalamed

karwood said:


> Nicki Minaj wearing Daffodile Geometrico. Dress: Oscar de la Renta Spring 2012:



I actually love this from the skirt down.


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> RB Metalipps
> 
> I'm a little behind so I apologize if this was already posted.
> Blake Lively.



I really like this! Lately I've been thinking I need a pantsuit.


----------



## BellaShoes

LavenderIce said:


> Lady Gaga




Love!


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> Love!


OT: 
OMG LOVE your avi!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Nolia said:


> VB at LAX airport yesterday~


 
LOVE this mother daughter duo


----------



## Jönathan

karwood said:


> Another Sienna Miller wearing Simple. Coat:  Vidler & Nixon "Marie" coat:



Sienna looks great!


----------



## nillacobain

Dita:














Source: JustJared


----------



## aoqtpi

nillacobain said:


> Dita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



That coat is fabulous! I need it!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> That coat is fabulous! I need it!



Man, I want it too -- but I'd look like a total idiot wearing that in Arizona.


----------



## needloub

nillacobain said:


> Dita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



She is flawless!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wHOOAAA. Who is the MAKER of that fabulous coat?!?!?


----------



## BellaShoes

aoqtpi said:


> OT:
> OMG LOVE your avi!



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## skislope15

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wHOOAAA. Who is the MAKER of that fabulous coat?!?!?



Its vintage from the 40's....beautiful and htf got to love dita!


----------



## cts900

nillacobain said:


> Dita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


----------



## bling*lover

I  Dita, she is _beyond_ fabulous!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

nillacobain said:


> Dita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


 
she looks amazing. black swan! 



jenaywins said:


> Man, I want it too -- but I'd look like a total idiot wearing that in Arizona.


 
 lmao! a fabulous idiot though!


----------



## karwood

Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile. Dress: Victoria Beckham F2011:


----------



## karwood

Kylie Minogue wearing Daffodile strass hematite. Dress: Richard Nicoll Spring 2012:


----------



## LVoepink

nillacobain said:


> Dita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


 stunning!!


----------



## label24

i love kylie!!!!!





karwood said:


> Kylie Minogue wearing Daffodile strass hematite. Dress: Richard Nicoll Spring 2012:


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing leopard Maggie. Trouser, bodysuit and jacket: Michael Kors F2011:


----------



## karwood

aoqtpi said:


> That coat is fabulous! I need it!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> wHOOAAA. Who is the MAKER of that fabulous coat?!?!?





skislope15 said:


> Its vintage from the 40's....beautiful and htf got to love dita!



The coat is Christian Dior, however I do not think it is vintage. I think this coat came from Pre-Fall 2007 collection.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile. Dress: Victoria Beckham F2011:



love the dress!


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:
			
		

> The coat is Christian Dior, however I do not think it is vintage. I think this coat came from Pre-Fall 2007 collection.



Some would consider 2007 to be vintage, I think. I think it is FAB, but this coat is WAAAAY too pristine to be from the 40s, unless it was NEVER used or really had the utmost care taken of. I was thinking it was more recent than that. Nevertheless, I would love to have one!


----------



## Ms.parker123

In *love *with Heidi's outfit, just wish the pants could have been a little more tailored.


----------



## aoqtpi

Ms.parker123 said:


> In *love *with Heidi's outfit, just wish the pants could have been a little more tailored.



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> *Some would consider 2007 to be vintage*, I think. I think it is FAB, but this coat is WAAAAY too pristine to be from the 40s, unless it was NEVER used or really had the utmost care taken of. I was thinking it was more recent than that. Nevertheless, I would love to have one!




from 2007 would not vintage.  not old enough. i believe it needs to be at least 30 years old to be vintage.  2007 is our time period so it wouldn't qualify as vintage.


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> from 2007 would not vintage.  not old enough. i believe it needs to be at least 30 years old to be vintage.  2007 is our time period so it wouldn't qualify as vintage.



I've heard people say "vintage from the 90s" and I had to laugh. IMHO, vintage from ~1960s and before.

Edit: just checked Wikipedia and they say, "Generally speaking, clothing which was produced before the 1920s is referred to as antique clothing and clothing from the 1920s to 1960s is considered vintage."


----------



## AEGIS

aoqtpi said:


> I've heard people say "vintage from the 90s" and I had to laugh. IMHO, vintage from ~1960s and before.
> 
> Edit: just checked Wikipedia and they say, "Generally speaking, clothing which was produced before the 1920s is referred to as antique clothing and clothing from the 1920s to 1960s is considered vintage."




i would consider the 70s to be vintage.  anything after that--nope--it's just old


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> from 2007 would not vintage.  not old enough. i believe it needs to be at least 30 years old to be vintage.  2007 is our time period so it wouldn't qualify as vintage.



I don't consider 2007 to be vintage, but some people would, since it's an older year than the present day. I would LOVE to have some vintage Givenchy, Mugler, Dior, Chanel, and Valentino. Now that would be TRUE vintage!! SOme of the houses early to mid pieces.


----------



## Emma4790

karwood said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Daffodile. Dress: Victoria Beckham F2011:



That second picture of her on the stairs makes me so nervous! Even she looks like she's doubting herself a little -  and she never looks nervous in any heels!


----------



## cl-pig

Angie Harmon in pigalles leaving "Live with kelly" in NYC


----------



## 9distelle

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## soleilbrun

AEGIS said:


> i would consider the 70s to be vintage. anything after that--nope--it's just old


 
I always thought it has a french origin. Vingtaine d'age (about twenty years or twenty something) = vintage. Just to get a bit technical with it


----------



## aoqtpi

9distelle said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Whoa boobies.


----------



## karwood

Model Marissa Miller in the current issue of _Ocean Drive_ magazine.

Louboutin Pigalle Pollock. Blouse and Skirt: Prada Resort 2012:






Louboutin N°299 Trash. Dress: Mary Katrantzou Spring 2012 RTW:


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum wearing leopard Maggie. Dress: Balenciaga F2011:


----------



## karwood

Tamara Ecclestone wearing black python or watersnake/ mini-glitter Maggie. Denim: Paige Denim Verdugo Ultra Skinny Shimmer Coated Jeans in Phantom Black. Top: Haute Hippie:


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Tamara Ecclestone wearing black python/ mini-glitter Maggie:



I was under the impression that it was Watersnake?


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Model Marissa Miller in the current issue of _Ocean Drive_ magazine.
> 
> Louboutin Pigalle Pollock. Blouse and Skirt: Prada Resort 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin N°299 Trash. Dress: Mary Katrantzou Spring 2012 RTW:



OMG, those Pollocks!! I'm kinda hoping that I get the call now!!


----------



## karwood

318Platinum said:


> I was under the impression that it was Watersnake?



That's what I also thought, but some people having saying they are python. Hopefully someone who knows for certain will chime in.


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> That's what I also thought, but some people having saying they are python. Hopefully someone who knows for certain will chime in.



I need to see an even better photo of this shoe, because I really am not liking it so far. It looks like a Black Patent/Glitter Maggie to me.


----------



## PeepToe

karwood said:
			
		

> Model Marissa Miller in the current issue of Ocean Drive magazine.
> 
> Louboutin Pigalle Pollock. Blouse and Skirt: Prada Resort 2012:
> 
> Louboutin N°299 Trash. Dress: Mary Katrantzou Spring 2012 RTW:



Love love love love her!!


----------



## Nolia

Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks


----------



## 318Platinum

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks



I so hate her right now !! I so want a Croc Daff!!!! and then she has what looks like a Croc Chanel?? GUUUUUUUURL, I guess!


----------



## RedBottomLover

karwood said:


> That's what I also thought, but some people having saying they are python. Hopefully someone who knows for certain will chime in.


I was told its ayers snake.


----------



## 318Platinum

RedBottomLover said:


> I was told its ayers snake.



Ayers is a type of water snake, if i'm not mistaken. To me, I just really feel that water snake, period, is cheap looking, and scale/skin wise, I would much more go for Python, Karung and maybe Cobra, UNLESS it's the water snake Matte like the Ads last season had with the Grenadine. Now that is an exception for water snake for me.


----------



## RedBottomLover

318Platinum said:


> Ayers is a type of water snake, if i'm not mistaken. To me, I just really feel that water snake, period, is cheap looking, and scale/skin wise, I would much more go for Python, Karung and maybe Cobra, UNLESS it's the water snake Matte like the Ads last season had with the Grenadine. Now that is an exception for water snake for me.


I obviously need to brush up on my snake skins


----------



## CMP86

The Chanel looks more like ostrich than croc to me. But I don't know anything about Chanel.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Victoria looks Fab, so glad she decided not to wear boots with the dress.


----------



## amd_tan

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks



 wowwww those daffs!!!!
Love this look of hers!!


----------



## Cee Elle

318Platinum said:


> I was under the impression that it was Watersnake?





karwood said:


> That's what I also thought, but some people having saying they are python. Hopefully someone who knows for certain will chime in.



i am not 100% sure on the black, but i was told the gold version (in the maggie and metal nodo ayers) is indeed watersnake...

the SA in Europe i spoke with was 100% sure because she said she would be able to ship it internationally (as watersnake is not endangered and doesn't need a special CITES form).

hope this helps!


----------



## Cee Elle

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks



wow she is amazing.  i think these are the pair she SO-ed and wore to the royal wedding


----------



## karwood

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks



I prefer the navy/ orange color version of this dress that she wore several weeks ago. Regardless.  she still looks fabulous!


----------



## karwood

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Pigalle. Dress: Burberry Prorsum Spring 2012 RTW:


----------



## karwood

Jessica Biel wearing Chalumo:


----------



## poppyseed

karwood said:


> Heidi Klum wearing leopard Maggie. Dress: Balenciaga F2011:


 

She seems to pair these with all her outfits lately...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks


 
god I love her


----------



## LavenderIce

A couple more of Jessica Biel wearing Chalupas from Taco Bell


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> A couple more of Jessica Biel wearing Chalupas from Taco Bell




LOL! How funny you posted that. Everytime I see pics or read something mentioning the "Chalumo", I alway think of chalupas.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Those chulumos are IMO!


----------



## karwood

Kelly Rowland wearing 4A. Blazer: Pinko. Mesh sweater and leather pants: Todd Lynn:


----------



## karwood

Kelly Rowland wearing  aurora boreale strass Daffodile. Dress: Sass & Bide Spring 2012 RTW:


----------



## mishybelle

karwood said:


> Model Marissa Miller in the current issue of _Ocean Drive_ magazine.
> 
> Louboutin Pigalle Pollock. Blouse and Skirt: Prada Resort 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin N°299 Trash. Dress: Mary Katrantzou Spring 2012 RTW:


 
Wow, Pigalle Pollock... Methinks I need a pair, STAT!!


----------



## nillacobain

318Platinum said:


> I so hate her right now !! I so want a Croc Daff!!!! and then she has what looks like a Croc Chanel?? GUUUUUUUURL, I guess!


 

The bag is from her own handbag collection. HTH


----------



## nillacobain

Dita ---- amazing dress and CLs! 










Source: JustJared


----------



## Miss T.

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks



She looks gorgeous here!


----------



## 318Platinum

nillacobain said:


> The bag is from her own handbag collection. HTH



Really? Is it Croc skin, or something else?


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> Kelly Rowland wearing 4A. Blazer: Pinko. Mesh sweater and leather pants: Todd Lynn:



LOVE you Kelly!!!! STILL looking for these 4As to this day in my size!!!!!  Wait, are those the ones that were being sold, or are these the runway version, because there was more than one type of color on Todd Lynn's runway, and I remember the 4A that was for sale having a Gunmetal-ish Python, instead of this golden kind.


----------



## nillacobain

318Platinum said:


> Really? Is it Croc skin, or something else?


 

Yes, it is real croc. 
http://www.purseblog.com/celebritie...ndbag-game-with-14000-worth-of-crocodile.html


----------



## karwood

318Platinum said:


> LOVE you Kelly!!!! STILL looking for these 4As to this day in my size!!!!!  Wait, are those the ones that were being sold, or are these the runway version, because there was more than one type of color on Todd Lynn's runway, and I remember the 4A that was for sale having a Gunmetal-ish Python, instead of this golden kind.



The ones she is wearing is the metallic python propeste/ taupe suede


----------



## 318Platinum

karwood said:


> The ones she is wearing is the metallic python propeste/ taupe suede



I have looked HIGH and LOW for these in my size and NOTHING!!! I wish they would come back so that they could have a new home with me!!!


----------



## karwood

318Platinum said:


> I have looked HIGH and LOW for these in my size and NOTHING!!! I wish they would come back so that they could have a new home with me!!!



I have seen a few listed on eBay. I'm sure your size will come up sooner than you think.


----------



## beagly911

nillacobain said:


> Dita ---- amazing dress and CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


Dita is always so lovely...first, I would love to have her body - great curves with killer legs and second, I would love to be able to walk out of the house each and every day being so stylish and completely put together!(some days are not pretty!)


----------



## Dessye

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks



OMG --- is this after the pregnancy?  This girl is a machine I swear... So slim and yet so fertile!


----------



## skislope15

Were these her royal wedding shoes?



Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> Were these her royal wedding shoes?


  I think you're right...unless those were another shade of blue?


----------



## skislope15

Dessye said:


> I think you're right...unless those were another shade of blue?



Post 908 of this thread has them, they look more black but its hard to say, the blue above matched her dress more


----------



## sophinette007

She is so beautiful and elegant and her make up is wonderful!
I love Dita! 


nillacobain said:


> Dita ---- amazing dress and CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


----------



## jancedtif

nillacobain said:


> Dita ---- amazing dress and CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared



Such a gorgeous dress!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

The most recent pics of VB wearing CLs is the black daffodile,NOT blue..I saw the pictures on another blog. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-dress-stocks-clothes-daughter-Harper.html


----------



## nillacobain

^I think these were the croc Daffs she wore at the royal wedding ... you can see the croc pattern in the pic where she's leaving the store. Unless she also has black croc Daffs of course.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks



Love everything here! She looks wonderful!!


----------



## annamoon

these are different shoes to the royal wedding, she has several pairs of daffs in different colours, made to measure.

wedding shoes were dark blue



skislope15 said:


> Were these her royal wedding shoes?


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## cl-pig

Miley Cyrus- the latest member of the pigalle club


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


 

She looks amazing!


----------



## jeshika

JCinwrppingppr said:


> The most recent pics of VB wearing CLs is the black daffodile,NOT blue..I saw the pictures on another blog.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-dress-stocks-clothes-daughter-Harper.html



these look blue, no?


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



gosh i die for that body!!!


----------



## carlinha

jeshika said:


> these look blue, no?



yup am pretty sure those are the royal blue croc daffs she wore to the royal wedding...


----------



## needloub

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



Love this whole look!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

jeshika said:


> these look blue, no?



In those other daily mail pictures, they definitely look black! Another forum I read also said they were black. Oh well, whatever..still CLs I guess.


----------



## martinaa

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


 
She looks great, love the outfit. Love these shoes!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

It's the lighting... I'm pretty sure VB's dafs are black


----------



## heyarnoldy

Sorry for being OT, but does anyone know what bag Victoria is carrying?


----------



## lumkeikei

from perezhilton


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I loved the Highness even more.
Madonna


----------



## karwood

Zoe Saldana wearing Vicky Jane. Dress: Rena Lange S/S 2012. Clutch: Lanvin:


----------



## karwood

heyarnoldy said:


> Sorry for being OT, but does anyone know what bag Victoria is carrying?



The bag is from her own line, Victoria Beckham. It's the hexagonal chain midnight blue crocodile handbag. It was from her spring/summer 2011 collection and the retail price for this handbag was $13,950.


----------



## karwood

Amanda Heard wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Alessandra Rich A/W 2011-2012:


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Zoe Saldana wearing Vicky Jane. Dress: Rena Lange S/S 2012. Clutch: Lanvin:


 

Totally in love with this look.


----------



## l.a_girl19

karwood said:


> Zoe Saldana wearing Vicky Jane. Dress: Rena Lange S/S 2012. Clutch: Lanvin:



Love these!


----------



## MissTofuGal

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks



She is so gorgeous, and her daffs are just stunning!


----------



## GSDlover

MissTofuGal said:


> She is so gorgeous, and her daffs are just stunning!



Can you imagine the closet her daughter will be inheriting?  Those shoes, those bags....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

heyarnoldy said:


> Sorry for being OT, but does anyone know what bag Victoria is carrying?



I think it's from her own collection 

NAP had it for a while for about 10K...

Edit: ok, just saw Karwood's post, I was right


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> gosh i die for that body!!!



And I can't believe that's after having twins!!!


----------



## heyarnoldy

karwood said:


> The bag is from her own line, Victoria Beckham. It's the hexagonal chain midnight blue crocodile handbag. It was from her spring/summer 2011 collection and the retail price for this handbag was $13,950.




Yeesh! Nevermind lol. Thank you though!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



Beautiful!


----------



## LavenderIce

Katherine Heigl


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

karwood said:


> Zoe Saldana wearing Vicky Jane. Dress: Rena Lange S/S 2012. Clutch: Lanvin:


 
what a mod look-so fun! the VJ's look great on her feet too!



karwood said:


> The bag is from her own line, Victoria Beckham. It's the hexagonal chain midnight blue crocodile handbag. It was from her spring/summer 2011 collection and the retail price for this handbag was $13,950.


 
 @ $14k..um. I'm not often surprised at pricings but after I faint I have to ask...who's buying her higher end items like that? has any1 ever known anyone? 



LavenderIce said:


> Katherine Heigl


 

adorable. I love her


----------



## soleilbrun

Dessye said:


> And I can't believe that's after having twins!!!


 
She does look great but I think we as regular gals are too hard on ourselves.  I think we can all look like that after having twins or more.  For me, all I need is her personal chef, trainer, gym and stylist.


----------



## Dessye

soleilbrun said:


> She does look great but I think we as regular gals are too hard on ourselves. I think we can all look like that after having twins or more. For me, all I need is her personal chef, trainer, gym and stylist.


 
You're absolutely right!  But for me, I'd also need her will power....


----------



## nillacobain

Dessye said:


> You're absolutely right! But for me, *I'd also need her will power*....


 
Same here.ush:


----------



## BattyBugs

Me three!

I did get my figure back after both kids, but age & gravity makes it progressively more difficult.


----------



## karwood

Sofia Vergara wearing Jenny Sling. Dress: Zac Posen:


----------



## karwood

Fergie wearing Numero Prive. Dress: Monique Lhuillier. Jeweled clutch: Jimmy Choo:


----------



## karwood

Hilary Swank wearing Maralena. Dress: Elie Saab F2011 Couture:


----------



## amazigrace

Not liking Fergie's looks these days.


----------



## karwood

Lea Michele wearing Anna. Dress: Valentino Spring 2012:


----------



## GSDlover

@ $14k..um. I'm not often surprised at pricings but after I faint I have to ask...who's buying her higher end items like that? has any1 ever known anyone? 


I wonder the same thing!  Perhaps her friends?  I understand when it comes to more established brands like Hermes but for hers....


----------



## pixiesparkle

cl-pig said:


> Miley Cyrus- the latest member of the pigalle club


I don't really like those shoes with her outfit..and they look more like Chiara to me?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LavenderIce said:


> Katherine Heigl



Wow she looks amazing all around! Love that style...i wish i didnt have heinous toes!


----------



## nillacobain

GSDlover said:


> @ $14k..um. I'm not often surprised at pricings but after I faint I have to ask...who's buying her higher end items like that? has any1 ever known anyone?
> 
> 
> I wonder the same thing! Perhaps her friends? I understand when it comes to more established brands like Hermes but for hers....


 

Actually that bag went sold out in a few hours on Net-a-porter IIRC. Also, her dresses (that retails 900£+) sold out pretty quickly. If money was not a problem I would totally buy her 14k bag... I think it's a classic style that will not look out-of-date in a few years.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Seinfeld


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I agree with Amazigrace, I am not feeling Fergie's looks nowadays!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LavenderIce said:


> Jessica Seinfeld



Are those the Maggies glitter gold?


----------



## karwood

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Are those the Maggies glitter gold?



Yes they are


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

karwood said:


> Yes they are



Thank you *karwood*. Those are lovely!


----------



## cl-pig

first spotting of the new pink platos- Lala Vasquez outside a taco bell


----------



## needloub

LavenderIce said:


> Jessica Seinfeld



I love this entire look...minus her haircut


----------



## Vendrazi

cl-pig said:


> first spotting of the new pink platos- Lala Vasquez outside a taco bell



What is going on with the front of her right foot???


----------



## karwood

Rachel McAdams wearing Marale. Dress: Marchesa Resort 2012:


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> Lea Michele wearing Anna. Dress: Valentino Spring 2012:



I adore this dress


----------



## 9distelle

Sofia Vergara


----------



## 318Platinum

cl-pig said:


> first spotting of the new pink platos- Lala Vasquez outside a taco bell



They look as if they are too big for her. Is that why her shoes look like that?


----------



## Nolia

9distelle said:


> Sofia Vergara



What' BLACK satin Jennys?!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Louboutin's at Taco Bell??!  That's too much!!


----------



## needloub

.


----------



## needloub

Nolia said:


> What' BLACK satin Jennys?!



Yup! I should have gotten them when I had the chance....but I have my eye on another pair!


----------



## Nolia

Mila Kunis appears as the GQ Men of the Year Knock Out.
Can someone identify those sexy Loubies?


----------



## slimcouture

^^Vivaeva


----------



## LavenderIce

Nolia said:
			
		

> Mila Kunis appears as the GQ Men of the Year Knock Out.
> Can someone identify those sexy Loubies?



Vivaeva


----------



## Nolia

slimcouture said:


> ^^Vivaeva





LavenderIce said:


> Vivaeva



Thanks ladies!!  Where the heck was I when these came out?! :O


----------



## karwood

Christina Ricci, seen in the  current issue of _Emmy_ Magazine, wearing Trotitella. Playsuit: Jill Stuart S2012RTW:


----------



## karwood

Nolia said:


> Mila Kunis appears as the GQ Men of the Year Knock Out.
> Can someone identify those sexy Loubies?



You have to have the body and face of Mila Kunis to pull off this this type of pics.


----------



## karwood

Olivia Palermo wearing No. 299 Trash. Jacket: LOFT Faux Fur Cheetah Jacket.


----------



## cl-pig

Beyonce leaving a nail salon in Pigalles- nails gotta match the shoes!


----------



## needloub

Love the shoes but I don't like the long, pointy nail look!


----------



## cl-pig

Lea Michele appears on the "Tonight Show With Jay Leno.Can't find the name of this one


----------



## GSDlover

needloub said:


> Love the shoes but I don't like the long, pointy nail look!



Agree!  She's probably taking advantage of them now while she hasn't given birth yet since most of us need shorter nails when we have a newborn.


----------



## karwood

cl-pig said:


> Lea Michele appears on the "Tonight Show With Jay Leno.Can't find the name of this one



She is wearing Anna


----------



## karwood

cl-pig said:


> Beyonce leaving a nail salon in Pigalles- nails gotta match the shoes!



I'm in love with that Burberry Prorsum bag she is carrying


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

karwood said:


> Rachel McAdams wearing Marale. Dress: Marchesa Resort 2012:


 
she is so pretty! I had to google these shoes before I liked them though! lol I'm not sure about the dress pairing but she still looks amazing 



karwood said:


> Olivia Palermo wearing No. 299 Trash. Jacket: LOFT Faux Fur Cheetah Jacket.


 
these look really really good! I wasn't sure about the style and the trash-but seeing them on, I love. Trash is so fun :-P



cl-pig said:


> Lea Michele appears on the "Tonight Show With Jay Leno.Can't find the name of this one


 

Anna's are sooo dainty lol perfect for little "rachel"


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Love the shoes but I don't like the long, pointy nail look!


 
I'd stab myself in the face. Multiple times, more than likely.


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> I'd stab myself in the face. Multiple times, more than likely.


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> I'd stab myself in the face. Multiple times, more than likely.



Oh no!! Woman down, Woman DOWN!!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

karwood said:


> Fergie wearing Numero Prive. Dress: Monique Lhuillier. Jeweled clutch: Jimmy Choo:



Her hair is WAY too light


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Oh no!! Woman down, Woman DOWN!!!!


 
 That GIF!!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

karwood said:


> You have to have the body and face of Mila Kunis to pull off this this type of pics.



I think *Nolia* won't have a problem with her boudoir pix


----------



## cl-pig

Olivia Munn attending the T_he Hollywood Foreign Press Association and InStyle&#8217;s &#8220;A Night Of Firsts&#8221; _party in Pigalles


----------



## 318Platinum

Came across this photo of Philanthropist and wife of Emmitt Smith Pat Smith in Jenny Sling? ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think *Nolia* won't have a problem with her boudoir pix


----------



## BellaShoes

OUCH!!! Olivia's toes looks munched in those pigalles!


----------



## bn999

I love everything Olivia Munn is wearing minus the hair. her Piggies r stunning!!!


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing Ariella Talon. Coat: Burberry Prorsum Spring 2012:


----------



## cl-pig

Elle MacPherson @ The  Miljonair fair in Holland. Wearing Halte


----------



## aoqtpi

cl-pig said:


> Elle MacPherson @ The  Miljonair fair in Holland. Wearing Halte



I'm a fan of how sparkly this dress is


----------



## cl-pig

Sacha Parkinson from Coronation street in very prive


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Christina Ricci, seen in the  current issue of _Emmy_ Magazine, wearing Trotitella. Playsuit: Jill Stuart S2012RTW:



She looks stunning...except that overextended elbow...


----------



## Dessye

karwood said:


> Olivia Palermo wearing No. 299 Trash. Jacket: LOFT Faux Fur Cheetah Jacket.



She has a very beautiful pair.  Although they are a full size too large...  Still beautiful though!


----------



## Dessye

cl-pig said:


> first spotting of the new pink platos- Lala Vasquez outside a taco bell



My goodness she has narrow feet!!!   I've never seen anyone with so much space in the toebox in a piggie!


----------



## chloe speaks

Miss Piggy wearing Baseball(?)Glitter Greissimos


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^sorry, couldn't think of it at the time, but it's York!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cl-pig said:


> Elle MacPherson @ The  Miljonair fair in Holland. Wearing Halte



beautiful!


----------



## karwood

chloe speaks said:


> Miss Piggy wearing Baseball(?)Glitter Greissimos





chloe speaks said:


> ^^^sorry, couldn't think of it at the time, but it's York!



And they are Jenny, not Greissimo


----------



## cl-pig

Irina Shayk in NYC


----------



## needloub

^I need a pair of hot leather pants!


----------



## cts900

chloe speaks said:


> Miss Piggy wearing Baseball(?)Glitter Greissimos


 
This made my day!


----------



## cl-pig

Kate moss furniture shopping in London


----------



## beagly911

Would we expect anything else from Miss Piggy????  Short of seeing her in a pigalle...hehe!


----------



## l.a_girl19

beagly911 said:


> Would we expect anything else from Miss Piggy????  Short of seeing her in a pigalle...hehe!



She would look fab!


----------



## cl-pig

Tamara Ecclestone at the  Noble Gift Gala, Dorchester London


----------



## aoqtpi

cl-pig said:


> Tamara Ecclestone at the  Noble Gift Gala, Dorchester London



Love her and the outfit! I die for sparkles!


----------



## hannahc123

Vanessa Hudgens, not sure of the style. 
I havent really liked these off, but i think they look quite good on!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I think these look really cute on Vanessa!


----------



## Jönathan

Olivia Palermo











I'm probably going to get booed here, but I really like this outfit. :shame:


I realize this is not typical of Olivia's style. I believe this pics are from a photoshoot or something??

Anyway, I think it's fun and quirky and the No. 299 Trash Sandals are amazing!!!


----------



## amorris

Jönathan;20547214 said:
			
		

> Olivia Palermo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to get booed here, but I really like this outfit. :shame:
> 
> 
> I realize this is not typical of Olivia's style. I believe this pics are from a photoshoot or something??
> 
> Anyway, I think it's fun and quirky and the No. 299 Trash Sandals are amazing!!!



I never thought I'd like anything in trash, but I got to say I am loving these No. 299 Trash on her!!!


----------



## needloub

Jönathan;20547214 said:
			
		

> Olivia Palermo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to get booed here, but I really like this outfit. :shame:
> 
> 
> I realize this is not typical of Olivia's style. I believe this pics are from a photoshoot or something??
> 
> Anyway, I think it's fun and quirky and the No. 299 Trash Sandals are amazing!!!



I love this whole ensemble as well! All the prints seem to go together so well!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Jönathan;20547214 said:
			
		

> Olivia Palermo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to get booed here, but I really like this outfit. :shame:
> 
> 
> I realize this is not typical of Olivia's style. I believe this pics are from a photoshoot or something??
> 
> Anyway, I think it's fun and quirky and the No. 299 Trash Sandals are amazing!!!


 
I think she looks so fab!


----------



## GSDlover

amorris said:


> I never thought I'd like anything in trash, but I got to say I am loving these No. 299 Trash on her!!!



I concur.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Jönathan;20547214 said:
			
		

> Olivia Palermo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to get booed here, but I really like this outfit. :shame:
> 
> 
> I realize this is not typical of Olivia's style. I believe this pics are from a photoshoot or something??
> 
> Anyway, I think it's fun and quirky and the No. 299 Trash Sandals are amazing!!!


 

The shoes are gorgeous! I like the outfit, but if the shirt was shorter and tucked in I think it would have gave so much more.


----------



## cl-pig

Liz Hurley


----------



## Nolia

cl-pig said:


> Liz Hurley



Hot!! What style are those?! :O


----------



## jancedtif

cl-pig said:


> Liz Hurley




  Liz looks smashing!


----------



## 318Platinum

Nolia said:


> Hot!! What style are those?! :O



Looks like Black Ambertinas. I wish I could end them in my size!


----------



## Jönathan

Ms.parker123 said:


> The shoes are gorgeous! I like the outfit, but if the shirt was shorter and tucked in I think it would have gave so much more.



You're right, I totally agree!


----------



## Jönathan

cl-pig said:


> Liz Hurley



Liz looks amazing! It's been nice seeing her every week on Gossip Girl this season.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Jönathan;20547214 said:
			
		

> Olivia Palermo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to get booed here, but I really like this outfit. :shame:
> 
> 
> I realize this is not typical of Olivia's style. I believe this pics are from a photoshoot or something??
> 
> Anyway, I think it's fun and quirky and the No. 299 Trash Sandals are amazing!!!



She looks super fab!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cl-pig said:


> Sacha Parkinson from Coronation street in very prive



I love this outfit! specially her feather skirt, anybody know an ID?


----------



## cl-pig

Sandra Bullock leaving the Today Show


----------



## grtlegs

cl-pig said:


> Sandra Bullock leaving the Today Show




That's strange, because I saw here interview on the Today show and she was not wearing these.....by the way, anyone know what she was wearing....looked like a blue patent pump with a silver heel...maybe Casadei?...


----------



## BellaShoes

Love Olivia's entire look ....

Liz Hurley looks fab!

Awwww, Sandra Bullock looks lovely... and happy.


----------



## cl-pig

TV presenter Carol Vorderman


----------



## jamidee

Kylie Jenner in Lady daf.

IMO, these don't look right on her... They make her feet look like hooves instead of feet. A more dainty style would have worked better. But... shows what a good eye brow tweezing can do cause man oh man she sure looks pretty now!


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> You're absolutely right!  But for me, I'd also need her will power....



I think having the public judge your every imperfection constantly would be constant will power incentive. I wouldn't want to walk out of the house if I looked like I do!


----------



## indypup

Kylie does look pretty, but I really just don't think it's appropriate for her, being so young, to wear Herve Leger AND a 160mm Louboutin.  I wouldn't be surprised if those were Kourtney or Kim's LD, but still!  She honestly looks about 20 here!


----------



## jamidee

indypup said:


> Kylie does look pretty, but I really just don't think it's appropriate for her, being so young, to wear Herve Leger AND a 160mm Louboutin.  I wouldn't be surprised if those were Kourtney or Kim's LD, but still!  She honestly looks about 20 here!



Oh I totally agree. She's 14 for goodness sakes! But, I wouldn't say Momma Kris is the voice of reason. Kendall modeled provocatively at 15.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

cl-pig said:


> Irina Shayk in NYC


 
this look is so hot. she looks so badass! head to toe!



hannahc123 said:


> Vanessa Hudgens, not sure of the style.
> I havent really liked these off, but i think they look quite good on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
definitely didn't think they'd look so good on. Love this chill look 



cl-pig said:


> Sandra Bullock leaving the Today Show


 
one of my favorite celebs ever. is this bibi? she looks good! Go Sandraaaa! 



jamidee said:


> Kylie Jenner in Lady daf.
> 
> IMO, these don't look right on her... They make her feet look like hooves instead of feet. A more dainty style would have worked better. But... shows what a good eye brow tweezing can do cause man oh man she sure looks pretty now!


 
I agree...I don't want to talk about a child...but come on. It's just too much.


----------



## indypup

Jami, you're right, Kris was probably fully supportive of this look!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> I think having the public judge your every imperfection constantly would be constant will power incentive. I wouldn't want to walk out of the house if I looked like I do!



What???  Um hello but haven't you noticed that you're gorgeous?  Based on the pics you've posted you have a rockin' bod -what in the heck are you talking about???


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> What???  Um hello but haven't you noticed that you're gorgeous?  Based on the pics you've posted you have a rockin' bod -what in the heck are you talking about???



 thanks, dessye. But, you know how we women are. We all have imperfections (I always seem to notice those WAYYY more than anything good) and celebs seem to be immune from these! They just never look like a normal woman with stretch marks, cellulite, saggy orangutan boobs, and all those other things that plague us "normal" females. So, as long as I look "normal" and not like JLO, I wouldn't leave my house if I were famous! I'd live in my closet and play dress up every single day forever and ever amen.  Take that paparazzi!


----------



## jamidee

indypup said:


> Jami, you're right, Kris was probably fully supportive of this look!


She was seeing $$$$. Sex sells, babe. Even for a 14 year old....


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> thanks, dessye. But, you know how we women are. We all have imperfections (I always seem to notice those WAYYY more than anything good) and celebs seem to be immune from these! They just never look like a normal woman with stretch marks, cellulite, saggy orangutan boobs, and all those other things that plague us "normal" females. So, as long as I look "normal" and not like JLO, I wouldn't leave my house if I were famous! I'd live in my closet and play dress up every single day forever and ever amen.  Take that paparazzi!



You're too funny!  BTW, JLo has cellulite


----------



## sophinette007

jamidee said:


> thanks, dessye. But, you know how we women are. We all have imperfections (I always seem to notice those WAYYY more than anything good) and celebs seem to be immune from these! They just never look like a normal woman with stretch marks, cellulite, saggy orangutan boobs, and all those other things that plague us "normal" females. So, as long as I look "normal" and not like JLO, I wouldn't leave my house if I were famous! I'd live in my closet and play dress up every single day forever and ever amen.  Take that paparazzi!


 
That's so true! Funny!  but some of them must say a big thank you to Photoshop or to the good work done by their surgeon! I wish I had a photoshop with me all the time in my everyday life 
Anyway I like dreaming when I watch photos of those goddess and their amazing louboutin !


----------



## cl-pig

Jenna Jameson showing of her Alti Pump Spikes on Twitter


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cl-pig said:


> Jenna Jameson showing of her Alti Pump Spikes on Twitter



wow! those shoes are out of this world!


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:


> Oh I totally agree. She's 14 for goodness sakes! But, I wouldn't say Momma Kris is the voice of reason. Kendall modeled provocatively at 15.


 wth.. she's 14?! she looks 24!


----------



## chanel*liz

cl-pig said:


> Jenna Jameson showing of her Alti Pump Spikes on Twitter


 
interesting pose, amazing shoes


----------



## BellaShoes

^ consider yourself fortunate that she chose that pose versus.... well, you know. :giggles:


----------



## needloub

BellaShoes said:


> ^ consider yourself fortunate that she chose that pose versus.... well, you know. :giggles:



 True!


----------



## bling*lover

I think Kylie looks absolutely gorgeous, but I agree dresses and shoes like that are not right for a 14 year old! I think maybe if she had a blazer on and a lower heel shoe it would have been more appropriate! She really does look 24!

Bella: lmao!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

cl-pig said:


> Jenna Jameson showing of her Alti Pump Spikes on Twitter



DARN IT!!!! That is HOTT!!! I LOVE this shoe!


----------



## chanel*liz

cl-pig said:


> Miley Cyrus- the latest member of the pigalle club


 
um..   interesting combo. oh well, at least the shoes look good


----------



## chanel*liz

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in blue croc Daffs methinks


 
amazing


----------



## chanel*liz

karwood said:


> Nicki Minaj wearing Daffodile Geometrico. Dress: Oscar de la Renta Spring 2012:


 

umm.. interesting.. love the shoes!!



nillacobain said:


> She looks great!


 
amazing!



AEGIS said:


> does she not have to take her boots off at the airport? that's what always stops me from wearing them there.


 
i always wear my CL boots to the airport! just slip on slip off. worth it for looking fabulous 



karwood said:


> Heidi Klum wearing leopard Maggie. Dress: Balenciaga F2011:


 
love! i love how she is getting so much wear out of the leopard maggies. shows just how versatile they can be!


----------



## cl-pig

Claire Daines


----------



## cl-pig

Tara Reid


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham


----------



## cl-pig

Amber Heard out in L.A


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes from her twitter


----------



## bobobob

more of NeNe Leakes' Louboutins from her twitter


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone's closet from her reality show 
@3:08


----------



## cl-pig

Elle Macpherson at the launch of Louis Vuitton on Bond Street London


----------



## glamourbag

cl-pig said:


> Jenna Jameson showing of her Alti Pump Spikes on Twitter



Wow, we are shoe twins....thats about it though...


----------



## hazeltt

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham



Such a good looking family!!


----------



## cl-pig

UK TV celeb Jorgie Porter


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone's closet from her reality show
> @3:08




i am totally obsessed with this show now!


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone's closet from her reality show
> @3:08




WOW!! I sat here and watched this WHOLE segment!!! I am not sure how I feel about her as a person now. I think what I originally thought about her is true after watching this. :roll eyes: Oh well, not everyone can live a billionaire heiress life.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Janet Jackson


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> WOW!! I sat here and watched this WHOLE segment!!! I am not sure how I feel about her as a person now. I think what I originally thought about her is true after watching this. :roll eyes: Oh well, not everyone can live a billionaire heiress life.


 
Did you watch all 3 episodes? i think she has a very sarcastic sense of humor. shes funny!


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> Did you watch all 3 episodes? i think she has a very sarcastic sense of humor. shes funny!



No, I only watched the one that was posted. I like her language and her personality, but there is something about her that I don't like, and I can't put my finger on it. I guess it's the whole dad situation. It's as if she NEVER sees him or talks to him at all. I get that you are doing your own thing, but he is making all of this possible for you. I don't like the relationship she is in either. Those guys really rub me the wrong way. I just don't know. BTW, that closet is SUPER-Cramped, IMO!!! She needs a LOT of tips from you!


----------



## chanel*liz

318Platinum said:


> No, I only watched the one that was posted. I like her language and her personality, but there is something about her that I don't like, and I can't put my finger on it. I guess it's the whole dad situation. It's as if she NEVER sees him or talks to him at all. I get that you are doing your own thing, but he is making all of this possible for you. I don't like the relationship she is in either. Those guys really rub me the wrong way. I just don't know. BTW, that closet is SUPER-Cramped, IMO!!! She needs a LOT of tips from you!


 
Yeah, true about the dad. I get that she wants to "make a name" for herself, but you know.. she wouldn't have a name unless it was for him.. so.. true true. 
I don't like her boyfriend either. He rubs me the wrong way also. And her shoes are so cramped and stacked on top of each other! In the next episode it shows how she is moving into a much larger house so hopefully her CL collection can have some space!


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> Yeah, true about the dad. I get that she wants to "make a name" for herself, but you know.. she wouldn't have a name unless it was for him.. so.. true true.
> I don't like her boyfriend either. He rubs me the wrong way also. And her shoes are so cramped and stacked on top of each other! In the next episode it shows how she is moving into a much larger house so hopefully her CL collection can have some space!



Yes, I thought I was being a bit paranoid about that, but I am glad to see i'm not the only one thinking that.   I think it is Petra that bought the Spelling Mansion for like 85 Million? As HUGE as that house is, the whole Ecclestone Clan should move into that!!  Yes, she is doing a REAL disservice to her clothing and accessories with that alley closet! EVERYTHING is CRAMPED!  I think that was the biggest shocker that I found out about her! Her sarcastic personality is delicious! I think that is why I kept watching


----------



## cl-pig

Nancy Dell'Olio ,star of _strictly come dancing_, the U.K version of _Dancing with the stars_


----------



## misselizabeth22

That looks like a fetish latex dress..

Love the shoes though!


----------



## BellaShoes

Janet and Elle... both look gorgeous.


----------



## cl-pig

Sam Faiers (in red wearing "Bridget" from Amy Childs Collection), actress from the T.V Show "The Only Way Is Essex " on ITV2 and her sister Billie, out in London


----------



## Nolia

Victoria B. at Heathrow in Daffs


----------



## purseinsanity

chloe speaks said:


> Miss Piggy wearing Baseball(?)Glitter Greissimos





That's cute!


----------



## beagly911

cl-pig said:


> Nancy Dell'Olio ,star of _strictly come dancing_, the U.K version of _Dancing with the stars_


 Ok, shoes are great, the fake leather, "hourly rate" dress needs to go!!!


----------



## jenayb

I watched that whole Tamara segment.... I actually really like her now! But geez those two guys they are dating (well now Petra is married to him) are such D-bags! :weird:


----------



## carlinha

cl-pig said:


> Sam Faiers (in red wearing "Bridget" from Amy Childs Collection), actress from the T.V Show "The Only Way Is Essex " on ITV2 and her sister Billie, out in London



ewww those daff leopard look really fake!  heinous looking what the hell is that?!?!?! 

at least the girl in the blue dress looks like she is wearing real LPs


----------



## 05_sincere

VH1&#8217;s Love and Hip Hop star Emily B Shows her CL Collection
Some of the ladies collections on TPF are much bigger....

http://honeybeebilli.blogspot.com/2011/12/just-throw-it-in-bag.html


----------



## cl-pig

British Singer/Model Jennifer Ellison outside Playground Nightclub in Liverpool


----------



## cl-pig

Florence Welch (Lead singer for Florence +the Machine) - VH1 Divas Celebrate Soul in New York  wearing Halte


----------



## nyjaesmith

05_sincere said:


> VH1s Love and Hip Hop star Emily B Shows her CL Collection
> Some of the ladies collections on TPF are much bigger....
> 
> http://honeybeebilli.blogspot.com/2011/12/just-throw-it-in-bag.html



Nice Collection
She said on her twitter that this wasn't the entire collection but just some of her favs


----------



## jenayb

05_sincere said:


> VH1s Love and Hip Hop star Emily B Shows her CL Collection
> Some of the ladies collections on TPF are much bigger....
> 
> http://honeybeebilli.blogspot.com/2011/12/just-throw-it-in-bag.html




That is Fabo's ex slash baby's mum. Cannot stand her.


----------



## sophinette007

I love the Halte but I am not a fan of this make up with the outfit...This lipstick is not flattering at all on her! I like the dress and the color match with the shoes but the dress would have looked better without this kind of cloak. Anyway  I am a bit harsh...she is classy.



cl-pig said:


> Florence Welch (Lead singer for Florence +the Machine) - VH1 Divas Celebrate Soul in New York wearing Halte


----------



## AEGIS

how this woman and i are both in are 20s, i will never understand



cl-pig said:


> Florence Welch (Lead singer for Florence +the Machine) - VH1 Divas Celebrate Soul in New York  wearing Halte


----------



## AEGIS

^our 20s...geez


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> how this woman and i are both in are 20s, i will never understand



she's in her 20s?!??!?!!

she looks 40+ at the least!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> she's in her 20s?!??!?!!
> 
> she looks 40+ at the least!!!!




yes! i am actually older than her.  she was born in 86..me in 85...


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> yes! i am actually older than her.  she was born in 86..me in 85...



 I thought she was late 30s to 40s...


----------



## chanel*liz

cl-pig said:


> British Singer/Model Jennifer Ellison outside Playground Nightclub in Liverpool



She's pretty!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> how this woman and i are both in are 20s, i will never understand



wow.... SHe looks OLDDDDD!!! 

Must be the red lipstick, no the hair, wait - maybe the dress; AHHH! Everything is just WRONG!!!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> I thought she was late 30s to 40s...





CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow.... SHe looks OLDDDDD!!!
> 
> Must be the red lipstick, no the hair, wait - maybe the dress; AHHH! Everything is just WRONG!!!




idk...i was so shocked!! maybe it's the drugs? i could never be a drug addict if it made me look like that.  i am waaay too vain


----------



## needloub

I love the Ziggy booties more and more every time I see them!


----------



## sophinette007

chanel*liz said:


> I thought she was late 30s to 40s...


 
Me too!!!!:giggles: This liptisck is really awful on her!


----------



## cl-pig

Lauren Goodger, from the UK TV show "The Only way is Essex", leaving faces Nightclub in....well Essex!


----------



## needloub

cl-pig said:


> Lauren Goodger, from the UK TV show "The Only way is Essex", leaving faces Nightclub in....well Essex!


----------



## Ayala

cl-pig said:


> Lauren Goodger, from the UK TV show "The Only way is Essex", leaving faces Nightclub in....well Essex!



I know nothing about this show, but it is like English Jersey Shore?


----------



## cl-pig

Ayala said:


> I know nothing about this show, but it is like English Jersey Shore?


Pretty much- a combo of _the hills _and _jersey shore_ according to wikipedia!
Not the brightest either according to tabloids this morning- one of them tweeted "Kim Jong-il -Rest in Peace!"


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:


> Jenna Jameson showing of her Alti Pump Spikes on Twitter


Well, I'm totally a fan of the CLs... the rest... well, not so much. For some reason these make her look extra ****ty....?  If that's possible


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> idk...i was so shocked!! maybe it's the drugs? i could never be a drug addict if it made me look like that.  i am waaay too vain


:lolots:Me too girl! I've always thought that. I only want the drugs that make me prettier *cough cough* botox...


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:


> Lauren Goodger, from the UK TV show "The Only way is Essex", leaving faces Nightclub in....well Essex!


And I thought I had some thunder Thighs...  Those babies need a longer dress.


----------



## BellaShoes

cl-pig said:


> Lauren Goodger, from the UK TV show "The Only way is Essex", leaving faces Nightclub in....well Essex!


----------



## Dessye

cl-pig said:


> Lauren Goodger, from the UK TV show "The Only way is Essex", leaving faces Nightclub in....well Essex!



  Not flattering at all...


----------



## flowergirly

cl-pig said:


> Lauren Goodger, from the UK TV show "The Only way is Essex", leaving faces Nightclub in....well Essex!


Must be UK's version of Snooki?


----------



## misselizabeth22

jenaywins said:


> That is Fabo's ex slash baby's mum. Cannot stand her.




She annoys the Sh*t out of me. Gah! Christy is definitely my favorite on that show


----------



## flowergirly

cl-pig said:


> Jenna Jameson showing of her Alti Pump Spikes on Twitter


Is that dirt/dried mud all over her shin?


----------



## misselizabeth22

flowergirly said:


> Is that dirt/dried mud all over her shin?



It looks like she's undergoing the process of laser tattoo removal.


----------



## cl-pig

UK Singer from the band " The Saturdays" -Frankie Sanford out in Dublin last night


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

chanel*liz said:


> i am totally obsessed with this show now!


 
damn...just watched the whole show-didn't even bother to blow up the screen. I'm a reality tv junkie-count me in 



318Platinum said:


> WOW!! I sat here and watched this WHOLE segment!!! I am not sure how I feel about her as a person now. I think what I originally thought about her is true after watching this. :roll eyes: Oh well, not everyone can live a billionaire heiress life.


 
lol so did I...like I'm not at work! shameless!



jenaywins said:


> I watched that whole Tamara segment.... I actually really like her now! But geez those two guys they are dating (well now Petra is married to him) are such D-bags! :weird:


 
me too! I think she's quirky and cute and surprisingly "normal" I have a thing for people my own age lol and yes, aren't they douchebags? and they're not even hot!



05_sincere said:


> VH1s Love and Hip Hop star Emily B Shows her CL Collection
> Some of the ladies collections on TPF are much bigger....
> 
> http://honeybeebilli.blogspot.com/2011/12/just-throw-it-in-bag.html


 
she's got some really good ones-token show stoppers! 



cl-pig said:


> UK Singer from the band " The Saturdays" -Frankie Sanford out in Dublin last night


 
she's very pretty! nice outfit and of course-fab CLs!


----------



## myu3160

cl-pig said:


> UK Singer from the band " The Saturdays" -Frankie Sanford out in Dublin last night



Shes so prettyyyy


----------



## adriana89

Is Kylie wearing Biancas?


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone's closet from her reality show
> @3:08




Ohh all the birkins... ahhh


----------



## AEGIS

adriana89 said:


> Is Kylie wearing Biancas?




i think so


----------



## AEGIS

Paula Patton in Emilio Pucci and Amythest Bamboo


----------



## AEGIS

Actress BingBinng Fan in MJ & Daffs


----------



## AEGIS

Victoria Beckham


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone's closet from her reality show
> @3:08



Its got to be a sin to be this rich. It's just no natural to not have to worry AT ALL about money. I wish she'd hit me with her car so I could share in her wealth.


----------



## AEGIS

Part of the Kardashian/Jenner xmas card...kendall in duvette..kylie in Bianca







Klohe in Pigalle


----------



## 318Platinum

05_sincere said:


> VH1s Love and Hip Hop star Emily B Shows her CL Collection
> Some of the ladies collections on TPF are much bigger....
> 
> http://honeybeebilli.blogspot.com/2011/12/just-throw-it-in-bag.html



Yet ANOTHER slap in my face with these 4As!!!! UGGGGGH!!! I wish I could find them in my size!!!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> Victoria Beckham


 
victoria is always perfection


----------



## soleilbrun

jamidee said:


> Its got to be a sin to be this rich. *It's just no natural to not have to worry AT ALL about money*. I wish she'd hit me with her car so I could share in her wealth.


 
Perhaps but you (we) don't have to worry about what will be written about us all over the world if we are seen wearing the same thing twice or something from last season.  Aren't we lucky?


----------



## l.a_girl19

AEGIS said:


> Part of the Kardashian/Jenner xmas card...kendall in duvette..kylie in Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klohe in Pigalle



Khloe is my fav Kardashian! I love the Pigalles on her!


----------



## cl-pig

Nicole Scherzinger - Press Conference for 'The X Factor -LA


----------



## eve415

cl-pig said:


> Nicole Scherzinger - Press Conference for 'The X Factor -LA



She is just too gorgeous for words!!!


----------



## 9distelle

Another pic of Paula Patton with a close-up


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cl-pig said:


> Nicole Scherzinger - Press Conference for 'The X Factor -LA



She looks so gorgeous! Love her hair and color skin!


----------



## sophinette007

Coleen Rooney in Black suede Highness! Please do not ask me who's that chick? I have no idea and also excuse my ignorance! I thought it was interesting to see some more modelling pics of a new style of the S/S 2012...

Edit:Ok I have just checked wikipedia..she 's a footballer's wife...(Wayne Rooney)...I feel a little less dumb lol


----------



## Emma4790

sophinette007 said:


> Coleen Rooney in Black suede Highness! Please do not ask me who's that chick? I have no idea and also excuse my ignorance! I thought it was interesting to see some more modelling pics of a new style of the S/S 2012...
> 
> Edit:Ok I have just checked wikipedia..she 's a footballer's wife...(Wayne Rooney)...I feel a little less dumb lol



I'm loving these on her!! I want I want I want!!! I hadn't seen them until now with the black patent toe and I love them! They're on my Bday list


----------



## ikaesmallz

cl-pig said:


> UK Singer from the band " The Saturdays" -Frankie Sanford out in Dublin last night



She's gorgeous! 



AEGIS said:


> Paula Patton in Emilio Pucci and Amythest Bamboo



She looks amazZzE! Love the color coordination in her outfit, not too much and still classy.


----------



## AEGIS

Lea Michele in Balota and Jenny packahm dress


----------



## needloub

^She was itching to show off her Balota's even though Andy never asked her on WWHL


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> Lea Michele in Balota and Jenny packahm dress



I didn't even know they made these in black!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> I didn't even know they made these in black!




yes they came in black, and i think blue too...

found a pic


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> yes they came in black, and i think blue too...
> 
> found a pic



Wow where have I been? Thanks!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Paula Patton in Emilio Pucci and Amythest Bamboo


 
so gorg!



sophinette007 said:


> Coleen Rooney in Black suede Highness! Please do not ask me who's that chick? I have no idea and also excuse my ignorance! I thought it was interesting to see some more modelling pics of a new style of the S/S 2012...
> 
> Edit:Ok I have just checked wikipedia..she 's a footballer's wife...(Wayne Rooney)...I feel a little less dumb lol


 
those look so much better on a foot! I didn't think that much toe would shoe, from stock photos it seemed almost like an open clic with a mile high platform? but these are cute


----------



## cl-pig

_Desperate Scousewives_ (The U.K Version of _Desperate Housewives_) stars Amanda Harrington, Gillian O'Toole and her little sister Debbie  at the Beetham Plaza Club in Liverpool





Sam Woolley (on the right) from the same show


----------



## cl-pig

Nicole Scherzinger leaving the 'x-factor' finals taping in L.A


----------



## cl-pig

English model Kelly Brook- leaving the AMM bar in Belfast, N.I


----------



## carlinha

cl-pig said:


> Nicole Scherzinger leaving the 'x-factor' finals taping in L.A



usually love nicole's style but am not feeling her hair here at all!


----------



## carlinha

sophinette007 said:


> Coleen Rooney in Black suede Highness! Please do not ask me who's that chick? I have no idea and also excuse my ignorance! I thought it was interesting to see some more modelling pics of a new style of the S/S 2012...
> 
> Edit:Ok I have just checked wikipedia..she 's a footballer's wife...(Wayne Rooney)...I feel a little less dumb lol



wow she looks good!  the shoes look good on her too!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> ewww those daff leopard look really fake!  heinous looking what the hell is that?!?!?!
> 
> at least the girl in the blue dress looks like she is wearing real LPs



LMAO, I thought I was the only one who felt that way about the way her shoes look!!! Ma'am, where is the reveal for those Carnivale Highness on your feet!!!!!!!?????


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> LMAO, I thought I was the only one who felt that way about the way her shoes look!!! Ma'am, where is the reveal for those Carnivale Highness on your feet!!!!!!!?????



i know right?!  those are definitely fake right?  the toebox is not right 

sorry babe no reveal on the shoesies... am being too lazy to watermark and resize.  but they're seriously amazing, the highness have totally grown on me!  and carnaval python print is just out of this world


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

carlinha said:


> i know right?!  those are definitely fake right?  the toebox is not right
> 
> sorry babe no reveal on the shoesies... am being too lazy to watermark and resize.  but they're seriously amazing, the highness have totally grown on me!  and carnaval python print is just out of this world



OMG! Carla! Love the shoes on your avatar!! Incredible! Please post soon the reveal!!!


----------



## cl-pig

2010 _UK X-Factor_ runner-up and now singer- Rebecca Ferguson at at Panam nightclub in Liverpool


----------



## 318Platinum

cl-pig said:


> 2010 _UK X-Factor_ runner-up and now singer- Rebecca Ferguson at at Panam nightclub in Liverpool



UGHHHH!!! I want these so bad!!!!! I LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga in New York after a promotional trip in Japan


----------



## maryelle

Gaga seriously has the rainbow of daffodils lol


----------



## needloub

318Platinum said:


> UGHHHH!!! I want these so bad!!!!! I LOVE THEM!!!!



I want them too!


----------



## cl-pig

The Only Was is Essex (UK's Jersey Shore) star Chloe Simms out in London


----------



## cl-pig

Former Backstreet Boy member AJ McLean (wearing Alfie Flats) and his wife  Rochelle Deanna Karidis (rolling spikes), at the  Guns n Roses reunion concert

Probably the first loubie couple on this thread!


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff and Mike Comrie shopping


----------



## bobobob

Will.i.am at 2011 MNet Asian Music Awards in Singapore


----------



## cl-pig

UK Celeb Chloe Simms out in London






Jenna Jameson showing off her new Louboutins on twitter


----------



## cl-pig

Archie Panjabi, from the CBS show "The Good Wife"


----------



## aoqtpi

bobobob said:


> Hilary Duff and Mike Comrie shopping



I love HDuff and her casual style, but I'm not sure I like her maternity picks...


----------



## needloub

cl-pig said:


> Archie Panjabi, from the CBS show "The Good Wife"



Love her!


----------



## jancedtif

cl-pig said:


> Archie Panjabi, from the CBS show "The Good Wife"




Gorgeous!!  Gosh I love her dress!!!


----------



## bobobob

Lil' Kim


----------



## cts900

cl-pig said:


> Archie Panjabi, from the CBS show "The Good Wife"



I am WAY into her.


----------



## carlinha

bobobob said:


> Lil' Kim



:weird:


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Lil' Kim



OOOOHHHH, I LOVE IT!!!!! Cn't wait for my girl to come out!!!! She looks like a poodle, but I am glad to see her again!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love* archi*!!! Just has the pose down too!


----------



## eve415

318Platinum said:


> OOOOHHHH, I LOVE IT!!!!! Cn't wait for my girl to come out!!!! She looks like a poodle, but I am glad to see her again!!!



 @ the poodle comment


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> OOOOHHHH, I LOVE IT!!!!! Cn't wait for my girl to come out!!!! She looks like a poodle, but I am glad to see her again!!!



Mm hmm.... Me too. She may be photo-shopped half to death, but dangit I love me some Lil Kim.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> OOOOHHHH, I LOVE IT!!!!! Cn't wait for my girl to come out!!!! She looks like a poodle, but I am glad to see her again!!!





I was thinking same as you !  She looks like a poodle, love those furry shoes! she looks great!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

She totally looks like a poodle, but I kind of like the combo. Even though, Nikki Minaj has fresher tracks IMO!!


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## cl-pig

Desperate Scousewives star Amanda Harrington (on Left)  out on Boxing day in the U.K


----------



## jamidee

carlinha said:


> i know right?!  those are definitely fake right?  the toebox is not right
> 
> sorry babe no reveal on the shoesies... am being too lazy to watermark and resize.  but they're seriously amazing, the highness have totally grown on me!  and carnaval python print is just out of this world


Which carnival python style did you get? I'm hating the LP sling, but the pigalle still has my heart.


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


>



cuteness


----------



## YaYa3

jancedtif said:


> Gorgeous!!  Gosh I love her dress!!!



hi, Jan!!!  it's so good to see you on here.  and i agree with you about her dress.  i just adore her!


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian for Elle and the Coveteur 

"I love all of my shoes! It is a must to have them color coordinated, and to be able to see each and every one of them. I know exactly where each one lives and I can tell if one has even been moved! It definitely helps to put one shoe facing front, and the other to the back. It saves space, but it is also nice to be able to see the back-side of the shoe. I am an organization freak! 

My hubby [Lamar Odom] is such a sneaker king.and I am a stiletto queen!  He always wants to see me in sneakers, but I believe I can do anything in heels. When Louboutin came out with these bling-bling sneakers (center) I had to grab themthey are so fab! When he said he wanted me to wear sneakers, I dont think this is what he meant. They are over the top but super comfy and blingy!

What can I say, I love bling! Im drawn to anything that sparkles. These shoes are my Sex and the City shoesI actually wore them when the Lakers won the Championship last year. And my phonemy office is not complete without this beautiful thing! My bling phone makes business calls nearly stress free.

When I saw these, they were a must! I felt like they were calling my name. I love adding a little rock-and-roll to my wardrobe. I can wear jeans, a tank top and these shoes and look instantly put-together. It really is all about the shoes.

These shoes are beyond words. Mr. Louboutin just does it righthe knows how to make womens shoes the entire outfit. I literally create most of my outfits around my shoe collection.


----------



## bobobob

more..

I love this image all of my beauties lined down the stairs.

I would not have my closet any other way but color coordinated! It makes getting dressed in the morning much easier, and makes your closet appear much cleaner.

My dining room is all about Marilyn Monroe. I searched high and low for a painting of her. Lamar and I are both fans, so a painting of her was something that would make my house complete. Diamond dust glazed over the top layer of paint was something I didnt even know was possible. This painting adds so much glamour to my house; I will have it forever!


----------



## skislope15

Okay im jealous, calypso and bridgets back strass on same shelf, underneath 2 colours of bridget lace.....



bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian for Elle and the Coveteur
> 
> "I love all of my shoes! It is a must to have them color coordinated, and to be able to see each and every one of them. I know exactly where each one lives and I can tell if one has even been moved! It definitely helps to put one shoe facing front, and the other to the back. It saves space, but it is also nice to be able to see the back-side of the shoe. I am an organization freak!&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;My hubby [Lamar Odom] is such a sneaker king&#8230;.and I am a stiletto queen!  He always wants to see me in sneakers, but I believe I can do anything in heels. When Louboutin came out with these bling-bling sneakers (center) I had to grab them&#8212;they are so fab! When he said he wanted me to wear sneakers, I don&#8217;t think this is what he meant. They are over the top but super comfy and blingy!&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;What can I say, I love bling! I&#8217;m drawn to anything that sparkles. These shoes are my Sex and the City shoes&#8212;I actually wore them when the Lakers won the Championship last year. And my phone&#8230;my office is not complete without this beautiful thing! My bling phone makes business calls nearly stress free.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;When I saw these, they were a must! I felt like they were calling my name. I love adding a little rock-and-roll to my wardrobe. I can wear jeans, a tank top and these shoes and look instantly put-together. It really is all about the shoes.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;These shoes are beyond words. Mr. Louboutin just does it right&#8212;he knows how to make women&#8217;s shoes the entire outfit. I literally create most of my outfits around my shoe collection.&#8221;


----------



## kett

Can't say I get the shoes randomly plopped around the house thing that the photog did there, but if I had to play "shoe twin" with any of the Kardashians, she is definitely my fave. Gorgeous collection.


----------



## GSDlover

It's always so nice to see "celebrities" using shoe inserts, grips, etc....for their CLs as well.  Makes me feel normal.


----------



## jenayb

cl-pig said:


> Desperate Scousewives star Amanda Harrington (on Left)  out on Boxing day in the U.K


----------



## LVoepink

bobobob said:


> khloe kardashian for elle and the coveteur
> 
> "i love all of my shoes! It is a must to have them color coordinated, and to be able to see each and every one of them. I know exactly where each one lives and i can tell if one has even been moved! It definitely helps to put one shoe facing front, and the other to the back. It saves space, but it is also nice to be able to see the back-side of the shoe. I am an organization freak!
> 
> my hubby [lamar odom] is such a sneaker king.and i am a stiletto queen! He always wants to see me in sneakers, but i believe i can do anything in heels. When louboutin came out with these bling-bling sneakers (center) i had to grab themthey are so fab! When he said he wanted me to wear sneakers, i dont think this is what he meant. They are over the top but super comfy and blingy!
> 
> what can i say, i love bling! Im drawn to anything that sparkles. These shoes are my sex and the city shoesi actually wore them when the lakers won the championship last year. And my phonemy office is not complete without this beautiful thing! My bling phone makes business calls nearly stress free.
> 
> when i saw these, they were a must! I felt like they were calling my name. I love adding a little rock-and-roll to my wardrobe. I can wear jeans, a tank top and these shoes and look instantly put-together. It really is all about the shoes.
> 
> these shoes are beyond words. Mr. Louboutin just does it righthe knows how to make womens shoes the entire outfit. I literally create most of my outfits around my shoe collection.


 
i want!!!!!


----------



## akillian24

Confession: I've come back at least three times to start at KK's closet.


----------



## bobobob

Portia de Rossi (Architectural Digest)


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone (from twitter)
"Dangerous! Lol!"


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lindsay Lohan



Ugh. At least she has good taste in shoes


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Lil' Kim


 
she looks the best she has in years! I can't tell what's real, what's fake, what's photoshopped...werk Kim! the original black barbie :-P Can't wait!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian for Elle and the Coveteur
> 
> "I love all of my shoes! It is a must to have them color coordinated, and to be able to see each and every one of them. I know exactly where each one lives and I can tell if one has even been moved! It definitely helps to put one shoe facing front, and the other to the back. It saves space, but it is also nice to be able to see the back-side of the shoe. I am an organization freak!
> 
> My hubby [Lamar Odom] is such a sneaker king.and I am a stiletto queen!  He always wants to see me in sneakers, but I believe I can do anything in heels. When Louboutin came out with these bling-bling sneakers (center) I had to grab themthey are so fab! When he said he wanted me to wear sneakers, I dont think this is what he meant. They are over the top but super comfy and blingy!
> 
> What can I say, I love bling! Im drawn to anything that sparkles. These shoes are my Sex and the City shoesI actually wore them when the Lakers won the Championship last year. And my phonemy office is not complete without this beautiful thing! My bling phone makes business calls nearly stress free.
> 
> When I saw these, they were a must! I felt like they were calling my name. I love adding a little rock-and-roll to my wardrobe. I can wear jeans, a tank top and these shoes and look instantly put-together. It really is all about the shoes.
> 
> These shoes are beyond words. Mr. Louboutin just does it righthe knows how to make womens shoes the entire outfit. I literally create most of my outfits around my shoe collection.



we are the same shoe size.. I'd like to live in her closet... she can hire me to dust her CLS.


----------



## jamidee

akillian24 said:


> Confession: I've come back at least three times to start at KK's closet.



I can't even scroll down... I'm just drooling and stunned.


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:


> Hilary Duff



i just love her!


----------



## 318Platinum

chanel*liz said:


> i just love her!





chanel*liz said:


> Ugh. At least she has good taste in shoes



I just LOVE Hilary Duff as wel!!! I must admit, I have a couple of her albums and I watch ANY movie the she is in!! LOL I LOVE LOVE LOVE the boots that LiLo has on!!! I so wanted this style, and actually seeing her in them makes me want them more because I like how they look on her. On Khloe or Kourtney (I don't keep up with them), not so much.


----------



## Nolia

I was totally opposite.  As child / preteen stars, I had high hopes for Lindsay Lohan. I thought Hillary was too naive and cutesy.  Lindsay seemed more down to earth... then it all went to hell. =(



318Platinum said:


> I just LOVE Hilary Duff as wel!!! I must admit, I have a couple of her albums and I watch ANY movie the she is in!! LOL I LOVE LOVE LOVE the boots that LiLo has on!!! I so wanted this style, and actually seeing her in them makes me want them more because I like how they look on her. On Khloe or Kourtney (I don't keep up with them), not so much.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Hilary Duff



thickum's lol let me find out pregnancy is coming w/ donks these days! lol jk. she looks really pretty in the last pic! I have a thing for Bibis-the vamp just does not work for me at all 



Nolia said:


> I was totally opposite.  As child / preteen stars, I had high hopes for Lindsay Lohan. I thought Hillary was too naive and cutesy.  Lindsay seemed more down to earth... then it all went to hell. =(



ditto-I loved Lindsay. Parent Trap was the cutest film ever...she should have stuck w/ Raven Symone and never have started trying to hang with the Hilton sisters lol


----------



## LVoepink

bobobob said:


> Hilary Duff


 cute outfit!


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham


----------



## jancedtif

^Am not digging that little girl dress on Mrs. Beckham.


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham



I love this dress!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chanel*liz said:
			
		

> I love this dress!!



Me too! She looks great!


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga in NYC


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^oooh love her hair and Chanel! hate everything else......


----------



## cl-pig

First spotting of 2012- Jessica Wright from "_The Only Way is Essex_", celebrating the New year at nubar club  in Essex,U.K


----------



## cl-pig

Kim Kardashian ringing in the NY at Tao nightclub in Vegas. Word is she was paid $600k just for showing her face!


----------



## needloub

She is looking more and more like her mother


----------



## BellaShoes

^or her mother is looking more and more like her....


----------



## cl-pig

Pamela Anderson at Studio 54 in Vegas celebrating the New Year


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## BellaShoes

GaaaaGaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

cl-pig said:


> Kim Kardashian ringing in the NY at Tao nightclub in Vegas. Word is she was paid $600k just for showing her face!





needloub said:


> She is looking more and more like her mother





BellaShoes said:


> ^*or her mother is looking more and more like her....*



 so true. Kris is trying so hard to be the 4th sister.


----------



## Cityfashionista

needloub said:
			
		

> Love her!



I saw her at a bar on bleeker st with her co-star about 1&1/2 yrs ago

Her & her co-star were very cozy. Were they dating?


----------



## Echoes

Beck looks OK.

Can't stand Gag-Gag or the Kartrashian.


----------



## needloub

Cityfashionista said:


> I saw her at a bar on bleeker st with her co-star about 1&1/2 yrs ago
> 
> Her & her co-star were very cozy. Were they dating?



I think she is married and she doesn't live permanently in the States...


----------



## cl-pig

Rihanna at Diddy's Ciroc party in Florida. Can't find a full pic so, I'm guessing she's wearing _Crosspiga_


----------



## cl-pig

Holly Madison ringing in the new year at Chateau nightclub in Vegas


----------



## cl-pig

Mimi arriving at Joan Boyce jewelry store in NYC


----------



## BellaShoes

cl-pig said:


> Rihanna at Diddy's Ciroc party in Florida. Can't find a full pic so, I'm guessing* she's wearing Crosspiga*



and, errrr, not much else.


----------



## cl-pig

Kourtney Kardasian at Chateau Nightclub in Vegas to celebrate the NY


----------



## daniigo

Do you work for them? Honestly? Their hired false positive professional spam is on every market researched viable pop culture and fashion forum on the web. Paid for by E. .....Fact.


----------



## AEGIS

Pam Anderson in Highness


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I loved what Gaga wore last night to Times Square!!


----------



## cl-pig

Demi Lovato (on Right) hosting NYE 2012 on MTV


----------



## LouboutinHottie

GAGA!!!!  she looks amazing


----------



## BellaShoes

Just watched Gaga last night and it was FAB! Loved the black sequined Verscae she performed in... love Gaga


----------



## BellaShoes

Kourtney looks incredible!


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga heading to NYE after-party


----------



## needloub

BellaShoes said:


> and, errrr, not much else.



You're not kidding! I should not see a nipple ring! LOL!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> Pam Anderson in Highness



Pammy looks great! I love this woman


----------



## AEGIS

needloub said:


> You're not kidding! I should not see a nipple ring! LOL!




oh my! i can't believe i missed it..and here i was like...how surprisingly demure of miss riri lol


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Lady Gaga heading to NYE after-party



OMG OMG!!!! ALL OF THIS GAGA is making me feel as if I am on CLOUD 9!!!! I am sooooooo in love with it all!!! These pics are delicious!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Holly, Kim, Kourt, Demi, and Gaga all look fab!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

bobobob said:


> Lady Gaga heading to NYE after-party


----------



## Hipployta

cl-pig said:


> Holly Madison ringing in the new year at Chateau nightclub in Vegas



Ha...I have that Bettie Page dress in silver...


----------



## Hipployta

Ha...I have that Bettie Page dress in silver...



cl-pig said:


> Holly Madison ringing in the new year at Chateau nightclub in Vegas


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Lady Gaga



she is the best!!! Love her!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan



She looks like trash...


----------



## bobobob

British actress Jennifer Ellison
source: dailymail


----------



## icecreamom

bobobob said:


> British actress Jennifer Ellison
> source: dailymail



Her boobs are just... weird.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Found these in the Hilary Duff thread. Tobacco Bibi


----------



## skislope15

icecreamom said:


> Her boobs are just... weird.





bobobob said:


> British actress Jennifer Ellison
> source: dailymail



One looks double the size of the other or is it just me?


----------



## skislope15

http://photos.toofab.com/galleries/johnny_weirs_fabulous_fashions

Johnny weir louboutin shoes, hermes bag


----------



## akillian24

The diameter of them looks disproportionate to her frame. (to me)



skislope15 said:


> One looks double the size of the other or is it just me?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I'm just wondering how the HL dress manages to stay up with all her boobs there...


----------



## BellaShoes

318Platinum said:


> OMG OMG!!!! ALL OF THIS GAGA is making me feel as if I am on CLOUD 9!!!! I am sooooooo in love with it all!!! These pics are delicious!!!



You and me both!!! Love GaGa!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oooooh Love Sofia! Here she is on NYE in Vegas....


----------



## jancedtif

^Stunning!


----------



## needloub

^I agree!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BellaShoes said:


> You and me both!!! Love GaGa!!!





318Platinum said:


> OMG OMG!!!! ALL OF THIS GAGA is making me feel as if I am on CLOUD 9!!!! I am sooooooo in love with it all!!! These pics are delicious!!!



 Gaga fans unite!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BellaShoes said:


> Oooooh Love Sofia! Here she is on NYE in Vegas....
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2012/01/wilmer-nye/wilmer-valderrama-vegas-new-years-01.jpg



She looks fantastic!


----------



## jenniferb07

akillian24 said:


> The diameter of them looks disproportionate to her frame. (to me)



That could be it but it also could be that she isn't adjusted well in such a tight dress. I bet that a properly fitting top would look a little more 'normal.'


----------



## Cityfashionista

needloub said:


> I think she is married and she doesn't live permanently in the States...



Well I guess they are just friends but they were very cozy.


----------



## AEGIS

JLO


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk for Esquire 
Credit: dailymail


----------



## ilovemylilo

LouboutinHottie said:


> Found these in the Hilary Duff thread. Tobacco Bibi



She's so adorable!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

ilovemylilo said:


> She's so adorable!



Omg ikr!


----------



## sophiae

cl-pig said:


> First spotting of 2012- Jessica Wright from "_The Only Way is Essex_", celebrating the New year at nubar club  in Essex,U.K



I love Jess, but she looked a lot classier before her boob job. She's beautiful, though, and her brother is hot!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

GAGA


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Analyne Mccord in crospiga [?]


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Actress Analyne Mccord in crospiga [?]


 
Super Vic


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> Actress Analyne Mccord in crospiga [?]



Why does his hair look swept back like that _Trojan_ commercial?


----------



## chanel*liz

needloub said:


> Why does his hair look swept back like that _Trojan_ commercial?



Haha!!! It totally does!!


----------



## needloub

chanel*liz said:


> Haha!!! It totally does!!



I just had to go there!


----------



## bobobob

Welsh actress Alexandra Roach 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## Jönathan

The lovely Kristin Bell wearing Boulima


----------



## 318Platinum

Jönathan;20691934 said:
			
		

> The lovely Kristin Bell wearing Boulima



OMG I LOVE her and these SHOES!!!! Why don't I have these!!!!??


----------



## needloub

Jönathan;20691934 said:
			
		

> The lovely Kristin Bell wearing Boulima



I really like this dress!


----------



## chanel*liz

Jönathan;20691934 said:
			
		

> The lovely Kristin Bell wearing Boulima



I want these shoes!!!!!!


----------



## Hipployta

I love her...and I'm saddened the Boulima didn't work on my fit...maybe I need a 38.5 instead of a 38




			
				Jönathan;20691934 said:
			
		

> The lovely Kristin Bell wearing Boulima


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Kristen seems so down to earth and cool!!


----------



## myu3160

Jönathan;20691934 said:
			
		

> The lovely Kristin Bell wearing Boulima


Is that a massive heel gap I see?


----------



## realorfake?

*MJ* said:


> Kim K...Nude Lady Daf



Love them ! And her !


----------



## realorfake?

Pfnille said:


> Megan Fox wearing Louboutins - Lady Peeps, I believe?



Very pretty color !


----------



## realorfake?

Pfnille said:


> And another one of her, Madame Butterfly it is. I'm quite loving that style!



Omg I love these !!! I want. I want.


----------



## realorfake?

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



Ugh to die for !!!! I love this shoe I want then all...


----------



## realorfake?

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> For the 4A lovers!!!
> 
> Janet in her "4A"



Very nice !


----------



## cl-pig

Vanessa Minnillo leaving the set of  good morning America


----------



## needloub

^She looks cute!


----------



## 318Platinum

cl-pig said:


> Vanessa Minnillo leaving the set of  good morning America



Pigalle Plato 140??


----------



## jancedtif

^ On my computer it's hard to tell, but it looks like 120 Pigalle.


----------



## flowergirly

needloub said:


> ^She looks cute!


Yeah, she _is_ cute.


----------



## cts900

cl-pig said:


> Vanessa Minnillo leaving the set of  good morning America



Aw, I _love_ this outfit!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> Credit: Daily Mail



The shoes  The dress tumbleweed:


----------



## eve415

chanel*liz said:


> Haha!!! It totally does!!



Lol, thats funny. Ooo but that commercial is so gross & freaks me out.


----------



## GSDlover

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> Credit: Daily Mail



I too love this dress!!!!


----------



## shontel

That's what it looks like to me too... 


myu3160 said:


> Is that a massive heel gap I see?


----------



## BellaShoes

A Harletty Trio for all of our sale shoppers!

Vanessa Minnillo in the Grey Suede Harletty






Francesca Sandford


----------



## bobobob

Elle Macpherson 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## Hipployta

For some reason I'm not in love with the Asteroid anymore and these pics confirm my love is gone

Jess looks happy



bobobob said:


> Jessica Simpson
> Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



Are they Pigalle Plato or 120? Love them in white!! I've never seen them before!


----------



## 9distelle

Natasha Giggs


----------



## bling*lover

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


 
:weird:



bobobob said:


> Jessica Simpson
> Credit: Daily Mail


 
I love her, she looks so happy and I think she looks gorgeous in that outfit!


----------



## BellaShoes

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Are they Pigalle Plato or 120? Love them in white!! I've never seen them before!



Aren't they fab?! Pigalle Plato 120mm 

Neiman Marcus had them at one point: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=prod139000075skuBLACK


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, Elle looks gorgeous!!!!! Love the spike piggies!

Jessica looks so pretty... I am happy for her.


----------



## AEGIS

C.Aiguilera







http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1559106&stc=1&d=1325925979


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:


> Jessica Simpson
> Credit: Daily Mail



She looks beautiful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

AEGIS said:


> C.Aiguilera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1559106&stc=1&d=1325925979


 
eek....this picture is a perfect example of "when you've got nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all" so I'm just going to keep my mouth shut.......


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

9distelle said:


> Natasha Giggs


 
loving the all black with leopard



bobobob said:


> Jessica Simpson
> Credit: Daily Mail


 
Jess looks so happy, it's about time!



bobobob said:


> Elle Macpherson
> Credit: Daily Mail


 
hot damn elle looks amazing!!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> C.Aiguilera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1559106&stc=1&d=1325925979



I like her dress


----------



## LavenderIce

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## AEGIS

1st Celebrity Asteroid sighting!!

Jessica Simpson


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> eek....this picture is a perfect example of "when you've got nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all" so I'm just going to keep my mouth shut.......



 I agree.... eek


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> 1st Celebrity Asteroid sighting!!
> 
> Jessica Simpson



I love these!  i want to see someone wearing them in the cork/blue combo next!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> I love these!  i want to see someone wearing them in the cork/blue combo next!




IA.  the black don't do much for me bc i have the black maggie and i don't feel the need to get these bc i have those.  the blue are completely different from anything else!


----------



## Vodkaine

Time for a ... *** The 2012 "I spy Celebrities in CLs" Thread! Post pix here ***


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> I like her dress



Haha that was what I was going to say


----------



## LavenderIce

Drew Barrymore


----------



## LavenderIce




----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> 1st Celebrity Asteroid sighting!!
> 
> Jessica Simpson



I love the asteroid, I was iffy at first when I read the description, but they are so great IRL!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Is Christina A. preggo?


----------



## LavenderIce

Ms.parker123 said:
			
		

> Is Christina A. preggo?



No.  It's just a bad picture. She doesn't look as bad standing up.


----------



## 9distelle

Kim Kardashian


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> Kim Kardashian



I really love these shoes!
Oh danm! I missed out in them....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> Natasha Giggs



Those are STUNNING!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

myu3160 said:


> Is that a massive heel gap I see?



Yeah, I see the same as you.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

BellaShoes said:


> Aren't they fab?! Pigalle Plato 120mm
> 
> Neiman Marcus had them at one point: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=prod139000075skuBLACK



They are SUPER fab 

I'm going to ask if Europe carry them in this color, love them!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## chanel*liz

9distelle said:


> Kim Kardashian



She looks fab!!


----------



## 9distelle

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## myu3160

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



I love these on her!


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> 1st Celebrity Asteroid sighting!!
> 
> Jessica Simpson



OMG LOL, when I first clicked on this picture, I thought she had gained a TON of weight!!! I didn't even know she was pregnant!! Congrats to her, and I do love the Asteroide, just love it in Cork/Blue


----------



## heychar

9distelle said:


> Nicole Scherzinger



Yup! seeing this pic! I'm definitely sold on the Nude LPs 

Thanks for posting pic *9distelle*


----------



## jenayb

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


 
Aw, her poor little legs!!!!! ush:


----------



## cl-pig

Alicia Keys & Lala Vasquez backstage after the play "stick fly" in nyc


----------



## skislope15

oldie but a goodie!


----------



## carlinha

skislope15 said:


> oldie but a goodie!



B*tch has my shoes


----------



## samina

carlinha said:


> B*tch has my shoes


Oooooh these r the red velvet ones!! They look like rockets!!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> B*tch has my shoes



LMAO, I love it!!!  You're delightful, *Car*.


----------



## AEGIS

Singer Estelle


----------



## myu3160

skislope15 said:


> oldie but a goodie!



I never get sick of seeing these.. so lovely.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Singer Estelle



Ok for real, home girl's hair is ridic.


----------



## BellaShoes

Drew is beautiful.... 

Oddly enough, I liked Rhianna with her red hair best.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cl-pig said:


> Alicia Keys & Lala Vasquez backstage after the play "stick fly" in nyc



I love hot pink suede Dafs! They are amazing!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Brandy


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Brandy



Lol, I just watched this interview, but i didnt know she was wearing Louboutins. I thought that she was wearing socks with Daffodiles at first! I think I would like the darker leather version better. Can't wait for the movie and album! I love BRocka!


----------



## AEGIS

oo i love a CL who wore it best!

Both ladies is Isabel Marant [don't judge me for remembering this stuff]

Brandi w/Nude Daffs








or Demi Lovato with Anthra Maggies


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> oo i love a CL who wore it best!
> 
> Both ladies is Isabel Marant [don't judge me for remembering this stuff]
> 
> Brandi w/Nude Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Demi Lovato with Anthra Maggies



Brandy!   Not feeling it at all on Ms. Lovato!


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> oo i love a CL who wore it best!
> 
> Both ladies is Isabel Marant [don't judge me for remembering this stuff]
> 
> Brandi w/Nude Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Demi Lovato with Anthra Maggies



Definitely Brandy! The nude Daffs are making my heart pound a little! And I'm loving that dress!


----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


> oo i love a CL who wore it best!
> 
> Both ladies is Isabel Marant [don't judge me for remembering this stuff]
> 
> Brandi w/Nude Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Demi Lovato with Anthra Maggies


 I'm pretty sure Brandy's Daffs are Dafreak not Nude.

They were already posted a page back.http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-thread-post-pix-671098-368.html#post20733844


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

AEGIS said:


> oo i love a CL who wore it best!
> 
> Both ladies is Isabel Marant [don't judge me for remembering this stuff]
> 
> Brandi w/Nude Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Demi Lovato with Anthra Maggies


 
I love Brandy


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> oo i love a CL who wore it best!
> 
> Both ladies is Isabel Marant [don't judge me for remembering this stuff]
> 
> Brandi w/Nude Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Demi Lovato with Anthra Maggies



Neither! LOL!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Janet Jackson


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Janet Jackson



She looks GREAT!!


----------



## eve415

*Jennifer Hudson* aka skinny minny


----------



## jenayb

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian
> Credit: Daily Mail


 
Leggings -- check.
Blazer -- check.
Birkin -- check.
OTK boots -- check.

Ok, Kim. We get it. Switch it up a little!!!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Im watching 106 & park and Jennifer Hudson is wearing a nude pair of Asteroid Spike in nude


----------



## cl-pig

Kate Beckinsale arriving for letterman to promote her new movie


----------



## bobobob

Nene Leakes


----------



## skislope15

cl-pig said:


> Kate Beckinsale arriving for letterman to promote her new movie



Love her dress!


----------



## poptarts

cl-pig said:


> Kate Beckinsale arriving for letterman to promote her new movie



She's stunning in that dress. However, I think I would've liked something with a smaller (or no) platform in a lighter color with this dress.


----------



## AEGIS

Nicole Ritchie in Antonio Berardi & House of Harlow accessories| shoes: Bianca


----------



## Ayala

Jennifer Hudson in Nude/Nude Asteroid


----------



## jenayb

Ok, for reals what is the draw to Nene??? 

J-Hud looks.... AMAZEBALLS!!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Nicole Richie looks fab!


----------



## AEGIS

dang jhud JUST got those shoes lol

tbh--the astroid is--underwhelming to me   i will stick to the maggies lol


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> Nicole Ritchie in Antonio Berardi & House of Harlow accessories| shoes: Bianca



Are these Balmain Leggings or pants? I LOVE them, whoever and whatever they are!


----------



## Hipployta

AEGIS said:


> dang jhud JUST got those shoes lol
> 
> tbh--the astroid is--underwhelming to me   i will stick to the maggies lol



Me too...I was sure I no longer wanted them when I saw the Jess Simpson photo. I love my Magos but I'm not sure I've worn my Maggies even once. I'll have to wear them this week.


----------



## Ayala

AEGIS said:


> dang jhud JUST got those shoes lol
> 
> tbh--the astroid is--underwhelming to me   i will stick to the maggies lol





Hipployta said:


> Me too...I was sure I no longer wanted them when I saw the Jess Simpson photo. I love my Magos but I'm not sure I've worn my Maggies even once. I'll have to wear them this week.



Yeah I seem to be drifting over to this side too. Fingers crossed I will be able to make the final call tomorrow (as long as the boutique has them) when I see them in person. DBf is falling out of love with them too.


----------



## AEGIS

318Platinum said:


> Are these Balmain Leggings or pants? I LOVE them, whoever and whatever they are!




she's in head to toe Berardi


----------



## domates

wrng thread...


----------



## AEGIS

Kathrine McPhee| Dress: SportxMax


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:
			
		

> she's in head to toe Berardi



Lol, I totally missed your sentence that you posted with the picture! I misread it, I guess, but the blazer and bottoms are FAB! I think I will look them up.


----------



## GSDlover

cl-pig said:


> Kate Beckinsale arriving for letterman to promote her new movie



She looks so classy.


----------



## NANI1972

cl-pig said:


> Kate Beckinsale arriving for letterman to promote her new movie


 She is so stunning! I can't wait to see the new Underworld movie!


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## 9distelle

Alexandra Breckenridge


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump
Credit: Bag That Style


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie
> Credit: Daily Mail



They are soooo good-looking!


----------



## AEGIS

Emma Stone 
Coat| M.Kors Pre-Fall 2012

Shoes| Jenny Glitter York [?]


----------



## GSDlover

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie
> Credit: Daily Mail



Sigh....


----------



## myu3160

Ayala said:


> Jennifer Hudson in Nude/Nude Asteroid



Those look absolutely stunning on her!!


----------



## 9distelle

Emma Stone

Jenny 150 (??) 
...Anyway!!


----------



## Jönathan

The lovely Kristen Bell 

 She's wearing a Valentino dress & Christian Louboutin "Duvette" pumps.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria
> Credit: Daily Mail



love how she looks  So cute


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ayala said:


> Jennifer Hudson in Nude/Nude Asteroid



I need those shoes!! Stunning!


----------



## GCGDanielle

OMG !!!!!!!!!!
She is absolutely stunning, drop dead gorgeous.  The shoes are just DIVINE. 




9distelle said:


> Emma Stone
> 
> Jenny 150 (??)
> ...Anyway!!


----------



## myu3160

Jönathan;20747529 said:
			
		

> The lovely Kristen Bell
> 
> She's wearing a Valentino dress & Christian Louboutin "Duvette" pumps.



Love this!! Her dress is so gorgeous and those shoes!!


----------



## GSDlover

9distelle said:


> Emma Stone
> 
> Jenny 150 (??)
> ...Anyway!!



Wow, she looks absolutely gorgeous in these pics!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sophia Bush


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie
> Credit: Daily Mail


 
Great coat!


----------



## needloub

LavenderIce said:


> Sophia Bush



She's such a tiny little thing!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Lisa Vanderpump
> Credit: Daily Mail


 
I loveeee me some Lisaaaa! she reminds me of the Collin's sisters (Joan and Jackie)  



AEGIS said:


> Emma Stone
> Coat| M.Kors Pre-Fall 2012
> 
> Shoes| Jenny Glitter York [?]


 
absolutely gorgeous! Skeeterrrrr!




			
				Jönathan;20747529 said:
			
		

> The lovely Kristen Bell
> 
> She's wearing a Valentino dress & Christian Louboutin "Duvette" pumps.


 
I think the Duvette is such a sexy, sophisticated shoe...she looks great!


----------



## LavenderIce

Dita


----------



## bobobob

Madonna


----------



## BellaShoes

Love that Madonna is wearing CL's.... I rarely see her in killer heels anymore.... more like track suits and addidas


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Love that Madonna is wearing CL's.... I rarely see her in killer heels anymore.... more like track suits and addidas



They look like YSL to me.


----------



## sakura23

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They look like YSL to me.



Agreed, they look like the tribtoos when they had the same colour sole as the shoe.


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They look like YSL to me.



You are totally right, the square heel!


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## BellaShoes

^Gawd, she is gorgeous


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato 
Credit: Shoerazzi


----------



## cl-pig

Amanda Harrington, reality star from UK show "The only way is essex"






model Sasha Volkova at the london premier of "W.E"


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

cl-pig said:


> Amanda Harrington, reality star from UK show "The only way is essex"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> model Sasha Volkova at the london premier of "W.E"



*OMG, Anyone knows who makes her off-white dress.*


----------



## crystalhowlett

LavenderIce said:


> Dita


aaahchacha


----------



## LavenderIce

Charlize Theron


----------



## myu3160

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk
> Credit: Daily Mail



Wow!!!


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## 9distelle

Ellie Kemper


----------



## needloub

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *OMG, Anyone knows who makes her off-white dress.*



It's gorgeous, right?


----------



## Dessye

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk
> Credit: Daily Mail


 
Wow!  I am totally loving her belt!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Irina is sooo pretty, and I also love her outfit!!


----------



## shontel

I love this simple-yet cute--look.  



LavenderIce said:


> Vanessa Lachey


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, absolutely stunning....


----------



## akillian24

Agreed. Charlize is my girl crush.  :giggles:



BellaShoes said:


> Wow, absolutely stunning....


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> Wow, absolutely stunning....



This actually took my breath away.


----------



## indi3r4

^mine as well.. 



BellaShoes said:


> Wow, absolutely stunning....



did they strass that super vic? looks sparkly!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian
Credit: daily mail


----------



## Vodkaine

Celebrities... please stop wearing shoes that are 2 size up for you.. It's painful to watch.


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Vodkaine said:


> Celebrities... please stop wearing shoes that are 2 size up for you.. It's painful to watch.


Thank you for saying that.  I see it so often and I just don't understand why?  Do they get the shoes from a stylist?  It's hard enough to handle 140mm and higher with a perfect fit.  I can't imagine trying it if my feet were swimming in the shoes.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

needloub said:


> It's gorgeous, right?



Yeah, i love it, i find out its from her favourite designer Miss Francesca but i couldn't find it on their website. HTH


----------



## Tiag

The lady peeps Megan is wearing are soo awesome


----------



## Tiag

Jönathan;20747529 said:
			
		

> The lovely Kristen Bell
> 
> She's wearing a Valentino dress & Christian Louboutin "Duvette" pumps.


That dress is amazing


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian
> Credit: daily mail



I like her!


----------



## 9distelle

Sophia Bush


----------



## cl-pig

Model Sophie Monk in Australia


----------



## cl-pig

Actress Shailene Woodley at the LA Film Critics Association Awards


----------



## cl-pig

The Only Way is Essex star Maria Fowler & Billi Mucklow on and about in London this week


----------



## samina

indi3r4 said:


> ^mine as well..
> 
> 
> 
> did they strass that super vic? looks sparkly!


She looks soo hot in those


----------



## Louboufan

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They look like YSL to me.


They do look like the YSL Tribtoos.


----------



## Moonbeam1976

eve415 said:


> *Jennifer Hudson* aka skinny minny



this will be me this time next year


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## AEGIS

Kristen Cavalleri


----------



## AEGIS

cl-pig said:


> Actress Shailene Woodley at the LA Film Critics Association Awards




she's actually wearing Ferragamo not CL.  i think the heels have a metallic portion which made the sole look red


----------



## flowergirly

AEGIS said:


> Kristen Cavalleri


Better. Her toes can't run off the sides in a pump.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Eeeek her toes r scary!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

AEGIS said:
			
		

> she's actually wearing Ferragamo not CL.  i think the heels have a metallic portion which made the sole look red



These toes......


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Kristen Cavalleri



I love this-lemme find out Ms. Laguna beach herselfffff is tryna be all sophisticated what not! lol


----------



## sophinette007

LavenderIce said:


> Charlize Theron



She is perfection! When I come again on this earth I would like to look the same


----------



## sophinette007

crystalhowlett said:


> These toes......



Agree! Please nailspolish on with designer shoes!!!!! Toes deserve a special treatment too!!!


----------



## 9distelle

Shailene Woodley


----------



## sophinette007

Jennifer Ellison in Nude Highness! I find the shoes look quite good on this photo!


----------



## sophinette007

9distelle said:


> Shailene Woodley


 
Gorgeous shoes but please Celebrities do something with your toe nailpolish!


----------



## heychar

sophinette007 said:


> Jennifer Ellison in Nude Highness! I find the shoes look quite good on this photo!



They do look gorgeous! Always loved her from Brookside Lol, think she's done great losing all that weight!


----------



## needloub

sophinette007 said:


> Jennifer Ellison in Nude Highness! I find the shoes look quite good on this photo!



Her waist is so tiny! Her shoes are amazing!



sophinette007 said:


> Gorgeous shoes but please Celebrities do something with your toe nailpolish!



I agree...instead of focusing on her beautiful shoes, my eyes are fixated on her dull and chipped nail color!


----------



## pandako

Lara Pulver as Irene Adler in BBC Sherlock se2 ep1
with Big Stack 120


----------



## 318Platinum

9distelle said:
			
		

> Shailene Woodley



WOW! Pedi much? I have a HIGH disrespect for this! DON'T WEAR PEEP TOES if your toes AREN'T done! Either naked toes or a full set, Girl!


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## LavenderIce

Estelle


----------



## cl-pig

Karina Smirnoff celebrates her birthday in Sin City


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> Kristen Cavalleri


 

she looks really cute!!


----------



## chanel*liz

pandako said:


> Lara Pulver as Irene Adler in BBC Sherlock se2 ep1
> with Big Stack 120


 

sophistication!!


----------



## cl-pig

First (of hopefully many more!) spottings of the night- Katharine McPhee at the Golden Globes 2012 Red Carpet


----------



## carlinha

^beautiful and elegant!


----------



## indi3r4

i like that look on Katherine. 

Tamara Ecclestone.. I think the bag is also CL


----------



## martinaa

cl-pig said:


> First (of hopefully many more!) spottings of the night- Katharine McPhee at the Golden Globes 2012 Red Carpet


 
What style she wears?


----------



## indi3r4

martinaa said:


> What style she wears?



looks like an alti to me.


----------



## carlinha

martinaa said:


> What style she wears?



yup alti 160 nude patent


----------



## indi3r4

Jessica Alba for Instyle Magazine cover Australia


----------



## martinaa

Thank You Ladys.


----------



## icecreamom

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Jessica Alba for Instyle Magazine cover Australia



She looks stunning!


----------



## 318Platinum

cl-pig said:
			
		

> First (of hopefully many more!) spottings of the night- Katharine McPhee at the Golden Globes 2012 Red Carpet



Hmmmmm, this could easily be my FIRST nude shoe! I love it!


----------



## cl-pig

The only way is Essex star Billie Faiers celebrating her 22nd birthday


----------



## cl-pig

Kate Walsh at the 2012 Golden Globe Awards


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Estelle


 
Love the shoes but that dress isn't doing her any favor IMO.


----------



## nillacobain

cl-pig said:


> First (of hopefully many more!) spottings of the night- Katharine McPhee at the Golden Globes 2012 Red Carpet


 

Beautiful!


----------



## nillacobain

indi3r4 said:


> Jessica Alba for Instyle Magazine cover Australia


 

Stunning! I love the 8-mignons (sp?).


----------



## LavenderIce

Laura Linney


----------



## chanel*liz

indi3r4 said:


> i like that look on Katherine.
> 
> Tamara Ecclestone.. I think the bag is also CL



Ohhh I love this look!!


----------



## cl-pig

_The only way is Essex_ star Lauren Goodger out in London last night


----------



## Hipployta

That dress is...I had to look twice before I noticed her shoes. What is with these people on this Essex show and their chests?

I'm in MIAMI...do you know how much plastic surgery goes on here...and I'm still flabbergasted...its that bad




cl-pig said:


> The only way is Essex star Billie Faiers celebrating her 22nd birthday


----------



## Emma4790

Hipployta said:


> That dress is...I had to look twice before I noticed her shoes. What is with these people on this Essex show and their chests?
> 
> I'm in MIAMI...do you know how much plastic surgery goes on here...and I'm still flabbergasted...its that bad



I know! Its ridic!  But in all honesty no one here really has any respect for the Essex girls - they are sort of a big joke, like how Americans watch Snooki etc from jersey shore on tv. They are sort of celebs but everyone is kinda taking the **** out of them!  
No one is watching the show for their class or style, we are watching to see how ridic they look this week lol really classless, the kind of classless where you get vajazzeled on live tv lol


----------



## Emma4790

cl-pig said:


> Kate Walsh at the 2012 Golden Globe Awards



Her foot is really making a break for it!!!!! Ewwww!


----------



## PetitColibri

indi3r4 said:


> Jessica Alba for Instyle Magazine cover Australia



OMG !
Jessica is just perfection...


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion @ Children's Sickle Cell Benefit Concert


----------



## bobobob

David Furnish
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Idris Elba 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Idris Elba
> Credit: Daily Mail



I have been in love with this man for so long.  Now it is just that much more powerful!


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese 
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## jenayb

*Dita*!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myu3160

sophinette007 said:


> Jennifer Ellison in Nude Highness! I find the shoes look quite good on this photo!



Love her figure! Love her outfit too!


----------



## myu3160

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese
> Credit: Just Jared



WOW... Amazinggggggg


----------



## myu3160

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk
> Credit: Daily Mail



How is she not tripping? Why would you walk over that if you're in heels!!


----------



## myu3160

cl-pig said:


> First (of hopefully many more!) spottings of the night- Katharine McPhee at the Golden Globes 2012 Red Carpet



So so elegant..


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk
> Credit: Daily Mail


 
I am the only one having a hard time figuring out where her boots end and her leather pants start? Is she wearing booties?


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> I am the only one having a hard time figuring out where her boots end and her leather pants start? Is she wearing booties?





I was staring at that, too! I think her boots are under her pants!!


----------



## mishybelle

^ohhhh... duh. I see now. That's a lot of leather! Not to mention her chest harness too. Only Irina could pull that off (in daylight nonetheless), sigh.


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> Credit: Daily Mail


 
I had to do a doubletake on this one too... for a sec, I thought this was Michael Lohan trying to famewhore it up. I was like, wtf is he doing in england? Ooops. I'm so out of the loop these days!


----------



## AEGIS

Lala Vaquez 

Pink Suede Daffodil


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Lala Vaquez
> 
> Pink Suede Daffodil



 Love Lala.....


----------



## AEGIS

AEGIS said:


> Lala Vaquez
> 
> Pink Suede Daffodil




Shirt| Lanvin
Jacket| Rag & Bone Helsinki


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

cts900 said:


> I have been in love with this man for so long. Now it is just that much more powerful!


 
lol haha CT! I totally thought for a 2nd I was on facebook-because I just went to "like" your comment haha! This is my crush. like seriously. someone please get word to him. Thanks!



bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese
> Credit: Just Jared


 
she looks amaze-balls!



AEGIS said:


> Lala Vaquez
> 
> Pink Suede Daffodil


 
adorable! the fun mom!


----------



## aoqtpi

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk
> Credit: Daily Mail



Walking over a grate in heels? She is a braver woman than I!


----------



## eve415

Lala again...

fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Lala-Ciara-Kiyan-Basketball.jpg


----------



## Flip88

Another Irina Sheyk


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## eve415

Lala wearing Asteroids


----------



## bitchychinky

Kate Beckinsale in black leather Christian Louboutin Dafsling pumps

http://www.upscalehype.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Kate-Beckinsale-shiny-gold-dress-Christian-Louboutin-Dafsling-160mm-Platform-Pump-Glitter-slingback-4.jpg


----------



## cts900

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> lol haha CT! I totally thought for a 2nd I was on facebook-because I just went to "like" your comment haha! This is my crush. like seriously. someone please get word to him. Thanks!



 Love it!  That man is fine. Period.


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk
> Credit: Daily Mail


 

Umm, gross... Jessica White's poor Chloe bag on the ground


----------



## myu3160

*****ychinky said:


> Kate Beckinsale in black leather Christian Louboutin Dafsling pumps
> 
> http://www.upscalehype.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Kate-Beckinsale-shiny-gold-dress-Christian-Louboutin-Dafsling-160mm-Platform-Pump-Glitter-slingback-4.jpg


Wow she makes them look as if they are so easy to walk in!



eve415 said:


> Lala wearing Asteroids


love her!


----------



## bobobob

Rosamund Pike 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Ming Lee Simmons 
Credit: kls.com


----------



## AEGIS

Jessica Simpson in Roccio Python Maggie


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> Jessica Simpson in Roccio Python Maggie



Her calves look great!


----------



## 9distelle

Olga Kurylenko


----------



## GCGDanielle

^ what a beautiful dress.  She looks perfect!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

^^^I 2nd that, very elegant


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> Jessica Simpson in Roccio Python Maggie



Omg I've never seen that Maggie!!! Where do I get my hands on these??? Are they this season?


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Omg I've never seen that Maggie!!! Where do I get my hands on these??? Are they this season?




  i took spy pics and posted them in the 'New Styles' thread.  I have seen them at Saks. I believe they are 1200 or something like that.


----------



## cl-pig

Kimberley Walsh  at a London Studio


----------



## cl-pig

Desperate Scousewives star  Layla Flaherty partying in London along with her friend glamour model Louise Glover


----------



## nyjaesmith

Monica


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Jessica Simpson in Roccio Python Maggie


I don't know how I feel about these shoes.. it more or less depends on my current mood if I like or dislike, but any mood and I can say that those legs are fab!:okay:

On second look: from the front.. I dislike both legs and shoes AND outfit.


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:


> Kimberley Walsh  at a London Studio


Maleva! you don't see those very often.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk
> Credit: Daily Mail


The boots the other girl has on are fantastic!


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:


> _The only way is Essex_ star Lauren Goodger out in London last night


Wow.. the dafs look TERRIBLE on her legs. It just adds chunk which is weird.. you'd think it would lengthen them


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:


> I know! Its ridic!  But in all honesty no one here really has any respect for the Essex girls - they are sort of a big joke, like how Americans watch Snooki etc from jersey shore on tv. They are sort of celebs but everyone is kinda taking the **** out of them!
> No one is watching the show for their class or style, we are watching to see how ridic they look this week lol really classless, the kind of classless where you get vajazzeled on live tv lol


Well, your notorious celebs are better than ours! Those girls, though classless, still look classier than snooki and jwoww.


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> OMG !
> Jessica is just perfection...


This is one of the pics that made me want 150mm 8 mignon in the first place...


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Vanessa Hudgens


This dress does NOTHING for her figure. She looks ENORMOUS through the hips


----------



## jamidee

sophinette007 said:


> Jennifer Ellison in Nude Highness! I find the shoes look quite good on this photo!


I think everything on her looks quite good. Maybe that bod helps the shoes along.


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Dita


Dita is my girl crush...  in a keep her in your closet and only let her come out when you want to play rough kind of way.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love Monica's look!


----------



## Flip88

Tina Hobley (UK actress)


----------



## AEGIS

Selita Ebanks in Snake Feticha


64.19.142.12/i368.photobucket.com/albums/oo126/theybf/January%202012/8ef06b84.jpg


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> i took spy pics and posted them in the 'New Styles' thread.  I have seen them at Saks. I believe they are 1200 or something like that.



thanks!!! 

Edit: came back to say that I couldn't find your pic, how long ago did you post this?


----------



## Louboufan

AEGIS said:


> i took spy pics and posted them in the 'New Styles' thread. I have seen them at Saks. I believe they are 1200 or something like that.


 
It's 1395.00.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

eve415 said:


> Lala wearing Asteroids



I think Asteroids are fab!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> Credit: Daily Mail



So jealous! She always wear the best, I really love her shoes, dress, bag, fur jacket as well


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cl-pig said:


> The only way is Essex star Billie Faiers celebrating her 22nd birthday



only 22? she looks older than 22....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophinette007 said:


> Jennifer Ellison in Nude Highness! I find the shoes look quite good on this photo!



Love her shoes! look good on her!

Btw, the next was her before?


----------



## cl-pig

Eva Longoria on her way to the primier of the new underworld movie


----------



## heychar

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love her shoes! look good on her!
> 
> Btw, the next was her before?



Yup that was her before she lost 4 stone! Amaaazing!


----------



## cl-pig

Singer Jo-Jo out in LA after dinner


----------



## cl-pig

Kate moss celebrating her birthday in London


----------



## cl-pig

Kat Graham at the L.A premier of underworld


----------



## cl-pig

UK X-Factor finalist Katie Waissel out in London


----------



## jenayb

cl-pig said:


> UK X-Factor finalist Katie Waissel out in London


 
Something looks so odd about those. :weird:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

jenaywins said:


> Something looks so odd about those. :weird:



Agree. it looks the Fake Louboutin Replica


----------



## unoma

Alesha Dixon 
Britain's Got Talent NEW Judge


----------



## unoma

cl-pig said:


> UK X-Factor finalist Katie Waissel out in London


 
She is Jessica Wright from The Only Way Is Essex

and one of the TOWIE stars Chloe Simms
The Only Way Is Essex


----------



## jenayb

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Agree. it looks the Fake Louboutin Replica


 
Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## skislope15

unoma said:


> She is Jessica Wright from The Only Way Is Essex
> 
> and one of the TOWIE stars Chloe Simms
> The Only Way Is Essex


 
anyone id this dress?


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> Something looks so odd about those. :weird:



I agree!


----------



## 318Platinum

cl-pig said:


> UK X-Factor finalist Katie Waissel out in London



ICK!!! That looks weird. Something is off with those


----------



## cl-pig

Dita leaving a tanning salon in L.A-Pigalle Flats


----------



## cl-pig

Kristen Bell arriving at her hotel in Santa Monica


----------



## soleilbrun

bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan


 
Hi ya'll,
What is the name of these boots and what was retail?  I thik I saw they went on sale somewhere, how much?  There is a local store here and I am sure the mark up is so not worth it. 

Thanks.
PS: anyone have these?  Mod pics?

Zut! No photo. Black boots with platform and studded shaft.


----------



## soleilbrun

soleilbrun said:


> Hi ya'll,
> What is the name of these boots and what was retail? I thik I saw they went on sale somewhere, how much? There is a local store here and I am sure the mark up is so not worth it.
> 
> Thanks.
> PS: anyone have these? Mod pics?
> 
> Zut! No photo. Black boots with platform and studded shaft.


 
A: Marisa boot retail $2,295


----------



## hannahc123

skislope15 said:


> anyone id this dress?


 
i think its from here celebboutique.com, they do loads of herve leger wannabes.


----------



## cl-pig

Amanda Harrington from Desperate Scousewives out in London


----------



## cl-pig

Sarah Harding from the band "Girls Aloud" out and about in London


----------



## cl-pig

Jessica-Jane Clement- host of the UK show The Real Hustle at the Walkers Chips Mystery Flavour launch party


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

cl-pig said:


> Sarah Harding from the band "Girls Aloud" out and about in London



Anyone can ID her Jacket???


----------



## cl-pig

Carmen Electra at the primiere of Underworld in L.A


----------



## jeshika

cl-pig said:


> Jessica-Jane Clement- host of the UK show The Real Hustle at the Walkers Chips Mystery Flavour launch party



ahhhh metallic rouge!  what a gorgy color!


----------



## needloub

cl-pig said:


> Dita leaving a tanning salon in L.A-Pigalle Flats



Simple chic!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Monica in Asteroid
LaLa in ??


----------



## HermesLuv

^ Lala in Daffodile Strass?


----------



## AEGIS

one of the E sisters in Gold Maggie


----------



## jamidee

needloub said:
			
		

> Simple chic!



She tans ?!?!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Something looks so odd about those. :weird:



Yea the front is too short and looks like its pointed a bit up inatead of having that dutch look


----------



## skislope15

jamidee said:


> She tans ?!?!



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## unoma

Lisa Snowdon celebrating her 40th birthday


----------



## aoqtpi

skislope15 said:


> I was thinking the same thing



Ditto


----------



## unoma

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## cl-pig

Rocker Dave Navarro and his wife/gf?(no info on his wiki) at an awards show in Vegas


----------



## jeshika

unoma said:


> Lisa Snowdon celebrating her 40th birthday



those legs!


----------



## unoma

jeshika said:


> those legs!


 
Tell me about it.
I want one


----------



## jeshika

unoma said:


> Tell me about it.
> I want one



Just 1 leg? i want the pair!


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> Something looks so odd about those. :weird:



Yeah, this is not a style I recognize


----------



## unoma

The Only Way Is Essex stars


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> She tans ?!?!



:giggles:


----------



## unoma

Desperate Scousewives stars


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Yeah, this is not a style I recognize



I recognize them. They're fake Dafs. :giggles:


----------



## Dessye

jenaywins said:


> I recognize them. They're fake Dafs. :giggles:



  Touche!


----------



## Emma4790

I have to say the essex chick in the black bibis is the epitome of class.....


----------



## Nolia

Emma4790 said:


> I have to say the essex chick in the black bibis is the epitome of class.....



SMH

Who are these new faces?  Essex?  Scousewives!?


----------



## Emma4790

Nolia said:


> SMH
> 
> Who are these new faces?  Essex?  Scousewives!?



haha I havent a clue... they all blend together into one unwatchable show to me! ewww...


----------



## jamidee

unoma said:


> Desperate Scousewives stars


Wow these ladies sure are classy.


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:


> I have to say the essex chick in the black bibis is the epitome of class.....


:lolots: I just wrote the SAME THING! Great minds.


----------



## jamidee

what's a scousewife?


----------



## cl-pig

Nolia said:


> SMH
> 
> Who are these new faces?  Essex?  Scousewives!?



Desperate Scousewives is a mix between _Jersey Shore_ and _The Real Housewives_ shows.

The Only way is Essex is the lovechild of _The Hills _and _Jersey Shore_


----------



## Star86doll

Haha, the girl in white skirt that she almost flashed her underwear isn't wearing black bibis, it's def fake louboutin....classy!


----------



## jenayb

Emma4790 said:


> I have to say the essex chick in the black bibis is the epitome of class.....





Star86doll said:


> Haha, the girl in white skirt that she almost flashed her underwear isn't wearing black bibis, it's def fake louboutin....classy!



She isn't wearing Bibi. She's wearing Daffy. They're real.


----------



## Star86doll

jenaywins said:


> She isn't wearing Bibi. She's wearing Daffy. They're real.



Daffy?! Oh right......thought the heels look rather short and weird toe box! :weird: well, never mind shame she wrecked daffy big time!


----------



## jenayb

Star86doll said:


> Daffy?! Oh right......thought the heels look rather short and weird toe box! :weird: well, never mind shame she wrecked daffy big time!



:giggles: She's still a wreck herself either way!!!


----------



## cts900

cl-pig said:


> Dita leaving a tanning salon in L.A-Pigalle Flats



Beautiful.


----------



## skislope15

Tamara eccelstone


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:
			
		

> I recognize them. They're fake Dafs. :giggles:



Two words.............LOVE IT!!!   LMAO


----------



## 318Platinum

skislope15 said:
			
		

> Tamara eccelstone



POUT! I hate her so! I CONSTANTLY see her in styles that I want, but can never get due to only one pair in my size!! I WANT STARDUST!


----------



## nillacobain

cl-pig said:


> Dita leaving a tanning salon in L.A-Pigalle Flats


 
I think it was a nail salon but I might be wrong.


----------



## tinydancer114

Kim K, Loubies & ice!


----------



## GSDlover

tinydancer114 said:


> Kim K, Loubies & ice!



I'm all for fashion but this is ridiculous in my opinion.  I guess I'm just too clumsy to even think of wearing high heels in the snow, plus I kinda like having the use of both legs.


----------



## bling*lover

tinydancer114 said:


> Kim K, Loubies & ice!


 
She is very brave...!


----------



## bobobob

Naya Rivera 
Credit: JustJared


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> Naya Rivera
> Credit: JustJared



LOVE her!


----------



## 9distelle

Kim Kardashian


----------



## l.a_girl19

9distelle said:


> Kim Kardashian



They look stunning on her! I love cosmo python


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## sophinette007

tinydancer114 said:


> Kim K, Loubies & ice!


she is completly insane! She could  have broke her neck!
A 160 heel shoes with snow?????WTF!
If she wants to be fashion she could have worn a Highness, at that point...why not a peep toe with snow!


LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian



I am so jelly of her Nude alti pumps!!!!


----------



## Emma4790

jenaywins said:


> She isn't wearing Bibi. She's wearing Daffy. They're real.


you're so right! Oops! I guess I was distracted by what was happening north of the shoes lol


----------



## Emma4790

9distelle said:


> Kim Kardashian



I love these so much. So annoyed I didnt snap them up when I had them in my hands


----------



## jamidee

tinydancer114 said:


> Kim K, Loubies & ice!


Is this in NYC? It snowed and stayed on the ground there?!

And I'm all for suffering for fashion.. but suffering with a broken ankle or as a cripple is not my idea of suffering for fashion. This is ridic. with a capital IC.


----------



## jamidee

9distelle said:


> Kim Kardashian


love the cosmo... mmm


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian


can anyone id this dress?


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria 
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## chanel*liz

wow, all the most recent pics of the celebs in loubs are fabulous!! everyone looks so great!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

All of Kimmie's Loubs look fab!


----------



## legaldiva

Yes!  Kim K has my Versace trench on.  That H&M by Versace item was the BUSINESS.

Now I just need it to warm up in Wisco so I can sport it around with my black kid Pigalles.


----------



## cl-pig

Kim Kardashian leaving a hotel in NYC


----------



## cl-pig

UK Celeb Chloe Simms filiming a new episode of "The Only Way is Essex"


----------



## jenayb

cl-pig said:


> UK Celeb Chloe Simms filiming a new episode of "The Only Way is Essex"


----------



## PetitColibri

cl-pig said:


> Kim Kardashian leaving a hotel in NYC



oh love the Bye Bye ! I'm shoe twin with KK


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian leaving a hotel in NYC



I knew I wanted those bye byes for a reason... Cause they are fab!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


>


 
You seem to have that same reaction to most of the UK celebrity posts! Is there a back story?


----------



## soleilbrun

cl-pig said:


> Rocker Dave Navarro and his wife/gf?(no info on his wiki) at an awards show in Vegas


 I can't help but stare at this guy and I'm not sure it's in a good way.  He is a mix between Micheal Jackson+highly manicured (facially) supermodel + a third thing I haven't been able to put my finger on.  I've labelled the emotions he evokes in me:  he creeps me out!


----------



## jenayb

soleilbrun said:


> You seem to have that same reaction to most of the UK celebrity posts! Is there a back story?



Yes! It's a short story, however; I find them all to be incredibly tacky!


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> Yes! It's a short story, however; I find them all to be incredibly tacky!



Always honest, always direct.   you, little bird.


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria
> Credit: Just Jared



Her smile is easily her best accessory.  She looks SO happy.  Love this!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Always honest, always direct.   you, little bird.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> Her smile is easily her best accessory.  She looks SO happy.  Love this!



Agree. Love & happiness looks great on her, no?


----------



## GSDlover

jenaywins said:


>



Never heard of the show but if it's another reality show with reality "stars" then I feel the same exact way.


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:


> UK Celeb Chloe Simms filiming a new episode of "The Only Way is Essex"



If I ever post an outfit on here and even remotely resemble this... SOMEONE CALL ME OUT PLEASE. this is horrible.


----------



## AEGIS

UK singer: Alesha Dixon 
Dress: Peter Pilotto
Shoes: Nude Alti [?]


----------



## sophinette007

AEGIS said:


> UK singer: Alesha Dixon
> Dress: Peter Pilotto
> Shoes: Nude Alti [?]


 
Her shoes are Nude KId Miss Clichy 

I love them on her!!!!!!


----------



## tinydancer114

Kim Kardashian


----------



## tinydancer114

Madonna


----------



## tinydancer114

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## 318Platinum

tinydancer114 said:


> Elizabeth Banks



Yes! I Love her and this LOOK!!! Lady Max looks good on her. Still not crazy about the price for this style, though.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

tinydancer114 said:


> Madonna



Is it Banane or Lady Peep??


----------



## nillacobain

^Banana I think.


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


> Yes! It's a short story, however; I find them all to be incredibly tacky!


 
I was thinking the same thing but just didn't say anything.


----------



## needloub

tinydancer114 said:


> Elizabeth Banks



I love this look as well! The Lady Max looks great on her!


----------



## indypup

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> Is it Banane or Lady Peep??



Looks like Lady Peep to me.  The pitch is too high to be the Banane.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love the Lady Max's....Next purchase, maybe??!


----------



## jenayb

tinydancer114 said:


> Kim Kardashian


 
LOVE her coat!!!  



tinydancer114 said:


> Elizabeth Banks


 
That dress is so stunning!


----------



## jamidee

tinydancer114 said:


> Madonna


She looks terrifying in this pic... like a gollum and hunch back of notre dame had a baby named madonna.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

nyjaesmith said:


> Kim and Kourt


 
at first i was like huh wheres kim then i looked down and saw... he ( / ) is huge for one petite woman!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

cl-pig said:


> Kim Kardashian leaving a hotel in NYC


 

I love this look! so casually chic. she looks great


----------



## AEGIS

tinydancer114 said:


> Elizabeth Banks



she looks great!


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen at Chanel SS12 HC wearing Figurina boots 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian a JFK airport 
Credit: Celebuzz


----------



## cl-pig

Natasha Poonawala- The Indian version of Paris Hilton.(i.e Socialite, billionaire Daddy) at the hello! cup in Mumbai India


----------



## ilovemylilo

^must find me a pair of MBB!


----------



## shontel

Ditto!


ilovemylilo said:


> ^must find me a pair of MBB!


----------



## needloub

^Me three!


----------



## heychar

Me four


----------



## needloub




----------



## AEGIS

Cynthia Nixon in CamelJazz Decollette


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

^ I think those are the Corneilles


----------



## CMP86

AEGIS said:


> Cynthia Nixon in CamelJazz Decollette


I'm pretty sure she is wearing Chiara. The toe is too pointy to be a decollette. 

ETA: I actually think they are the Corneille due to the heel being so thin. http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/corneille-100mm-22321.html


----------



## unoma

TOWIE girls


----------



## GSDlover

unoma said:


> TOWIE girls



What in the world is that female in the red dress doing with her foot by the food?  On the other hand, I've always been a fan of black leggings with black patent CLs just like her companion (too bad I have thick calves).


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

unoma said:


> TOWIE girls



the girl can make the effort by taking off those sticker tags from the bottom of her shoes...


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> TOWIE girls


 
I have 2 comments.
Photo 1: That is one of my pet peeves- price tags left on shoes.

photo 2: Jenay, what do you think about that?


----------



## Karenada

^ agreed thats one of my biggest pet peeve


----------



## LizzielovesCL

EEEK!! Price tags on shoes, so trashy!


----------



## Nolia

The vamp doesn't look like Corneille to me? :O  Maybe it's the nude, I can't see it very well.


----------



## jamidee

Price tags?  it's my pet peeve to leave price tags on anything where the price tag shows.


----------



## cl-pig

I think you have not seen these girls on this board before
Chloe Simms from _The Only Way is Essex_  at the National Televisions Awards in London


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:
			
		

> Coleen Rooney
> Credit: Daily Mail



So stylish thesedays


----------



## Nolia

CMP86 said:


> I'm pretty sure she is wearing Chiara. The toe is too pointy to be a decollette.
> 
> ETA: I actually think they are the Corneille due to the heel being so thin. http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/corneille-100mm-22321.html



I think it's Chiara.




cl-pig said:


> I think you have not seen these girls on this board before
> Chloe Simms from _The Only Way is Essex_  at the National Televisions Awards in London



Can we ID this dress? =)


----------



## Flip88

unoma said:
			
		

> TOWIE girls



Girl take the sticker off the sole of your shoes!!!


----------



## cl-pig

Emmy Rossum leaving the Today Show


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:


> I think you have not seen these girls on this board before
> Chloe Simms from _The Only Way is Essex_  at the National Televisions Awards in London



those breasticles are ridic.


----------



## BattyBugs

Why did Cynthia Nixon shave her head?! Not a good look at all.


----------



## jenayb

soleilbrun said:


> I have 2 comments.
> Photo 1: That is one of my pet peeves- price tags left on shoes.
> 
> photo 2: Jenay, what do you think about that?


 


You know what I think about that.  



jamidee said:


> those breasticles are ridic.


 
 

You JUST said that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nolia

BattyBugs said:


> Why did Cynthia Nixon shave her head?! Not a good look at all.



A new movie role.


----------



## jamidee

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Why did Cynthia Nixon shave her head?! Not a good look at all.



She's playing a cancer survivor in a broadway


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> You know what I think about that.
> 
> 
> 
> You JUST said that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:shame:


----------



## cl-pig

Cameron Diaz at the Valentino Fashion Show


----------



## cl-pig

_Eastenders _soap star Priya Kalidas at the National Television awards in London


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Cameron Diaz at the Valentino Fashion Show



That dress is adorable on her!


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Eastenders soap star Priya Kalidas at the National Television awards in London



This is a time where I find The daf clunky and Hoof like...


----------



## Nolia

cl-pig said:


> _Eastenders _soap star Priya Kalidas at the National Television awards in London



These look so weird.  The heel looks like it's going to snap!?


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> This is a time where I find The daf clunky and Hoof like...





Nolia said:


> These look so weird.  The heel looks like it's going to snap!?



Was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## jamidee

Elizabeth olsen


----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee




----------



## hermesfund

needloub said:


> Why does his hair look swept back like that _Trojan_ commercial?



Wow that's too funny!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> This is a time where I find The daf clunky and Hoof like...



I agree.  I have the same problem as her.  My lower legs are relatively too small for the Daffs whereas my thighs are bigger.  That's what skinnies are for!


----------



## cl-pig

Noemie Lenoir & Indonesian rock star Anggun  at the Jean Paul Gaultier Fashion show in Paris


----------



## cl-pig

Angela Ismailos at Eli Saab at Paris Fashion Week


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:


> Noemie Lenoir & Indonesian rock star Anggun  at the Jean Paul Gaultier Fashion show in Paris



I have a really huge pet peeve about wearing black tights and different color shoes.


----------



## cl-pig

BBC RJ Fearne Cotton at the National Television Awards in London


----------



## chilecorona

cl-pig said:


> BBC RJ Fearne Cotton at the National Television Awards in London


 I love the dress, but the shoes paired with it


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I have a really huge pet peeve about wearing black tights and different color shoes.





bc it's ugly and frankly quite gauche


----------



## AEGIS

why do most of these UK stars look like hookers?  not even call girls--i mean on the street corner at 2am walking that walk, $20 hookers

i guess if someone took pics of Snooki--well she doesn't wear CLs


----------



## indypup

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Eastenders soap star Priya Kalidas at the National Television awards in London



These look ridiculously fake...


----------



## cl-pig

Dita Von Teese at the Jean-Paul Gaultier Spring/Summer show in Paris.


----------



## Dessye

indypup said:


> These look ridiculously fake...



You know I think you're right!  I never consider that celebrities would be photographed in fakes but no wonder they look funny.


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> why do most of these UK stars look like hookers?  not even call girls--i mean on the street corner at 2am walking that walk, $20 hookers
> 
> i guess if someone took pics of Snooki--well she doesn't wear CLs



Finally someone said it


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> why do most of these UK stars look like hookers? not even call girls--i mean on the street corner at 2am walking that walk, $20 hookers
> 
> i guess if someone took pics of Snooki--well she doesn't wear CLs


 

Actually as someone already said on here, these so called stars from shows like The Only Way Is Essex and Townie and Desperate Scousewifes or whatever else are not exactly what I believe most of UK would call celebrities. If you live in the UK, you know that Essex girls are known for looking exactly like this (ridiculous) and I think that's the point of these shows...I think most people here take it with a big pinch of salt.


----------



## jamidee

Dessye said:


> You know I think you're right!  I never consider that celebrities would be photographed in fakes but no wonder they look funny.


You'd think they would have more pride than to allow themselves to be photographed in fakes. Wearing fakes when you're a "nobody" and no one will notice is one thing, but to have the world point and say "fake" would be humiliating to me.


----------



## AEGIS

poppyseed said:


> Actually as someone already said on here, these so called stars from shows like The Only Way Is Essex and Townie and Desperate Scousewifes or whatever else are not exactly what I believe most of UK would call celebrities. If you live in the UK, you know that Essex girls are known for looking exactly like this (ridiculous) and I think that's the point of these shows...I think most people here take it with a big pinch of salt.




ahh it's reality tv folk...like that Katy Price girl?


----------



## myu3160

jamidee said:


> I have a really huge pet peeve about wearing black tights and different color shoes.



Ditto! Unless its black on black then no go.


----------



## myu3160

cl-pig said:


> Emmy Rossum leaving the Today Show



Heel gap!! Ugh, one of my pet peeves.


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> ahh it's reality tv folk...like that Katy Price girl?


 

yep pretty much, she's like the queen of all of them nobodies lol!


----------



## cl-pig

Amanda Harrington from Desperate Scousewives out in London


----------



## AEGIS

Rihanna in those godawful measuring tape shoes


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## HermesLuv

indypup said:


> These look ridiculously fake...


 You are soo right! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

cl-pig said:


> Amanda Harrington from Desperate Scousewives out in London


 
great color combo-she looks nice! have yet to google all these UK reality tv stars but she's the best presented so far!



bobobob said:


> Nicky Hilton
> Credit: Daily Mail


 
these are a great nude for her! but wassup w/ Paris? chunky kitten heels and skinnies? I mean...waaaassssssup? sisters don't let sisters do that!


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Emmy Rossum
> Credit: Daily Mail


 
more pics


----------



## miss.SHOE

AEGIS said:


> Lala Vaquez
> 
> Pink Suede Daffodil


amazing pair and colour! newbie here coveting all louboutins in sight


----------



## unoma

Tulisa Contostavlos
singer and X Factor judge
Is that FILTER?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Rihanna in those godawful measuring tape shoes



Why Rihanna!!! Whyyyyy?!?!


----------



## beagly911

myu3160 said:


> Heel gap!! Ugh, one of my pet peeves.


 oh, sooo glad you said it...I know that they are taken care of by a stylist but really...when the shoe doesn't fit


----------



## Emma4790

bobobob said:


> more pics



Really lovin the matte white python! In any style at all! Its just amazing!


----------



## Emma4790

bobobob said:


> Nicky Hilton
> Credit: Daily Mail



so many people on DM website too were sayin Paris' outfit is terrible! But I really dont see anything wrong with it?!?!   I mean yea, its not sexy, and she didnt put a lot of effort in. But come on, most of us have those days when your just running to the shops and you throw on low heels, jeans and tee!


----------



## Emma4790

AEGIS said:


> Rihanna in those godawful measuring tape shoes



Rihanna looks like shes losing a lot of  weight!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> Rihanna in those godawful measuring tape shoes


 Ok, although I'm not a huge fan of the shoes my first thought was girl wear a shirt that you can wear a bra with (boob sag is not sexy IMHO) and the pants are just  but thats my personal opinion...really the shoes take a backseat to the whole outfit!!


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> more pics



What style is this? I love them!


----------



## flowergirly

jamidee said:


> This is a time where I find The daf clunky and Hoof like...


Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## unoma

Mel B
Banana


----------



## unoma

Kim Kardashian


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> Ok, although I'm not a huge fan of the shoes my first thought was girl wear a shirt that you can wear a bra with (boob sag is not sexy IMHO) and the pants are just  but thats my personal opinion...really the shoes take a backseat to the whole outfit!!



not only boob sag but I can see said boobs and the COLOR of her nipple. I have my own that I can look at whenever I please...I don't enjoy seeing someone else's in public. Just sayin...


----------



## jamidee

needloub said:


> What style is this? I love them!



I second that. I love those!


----------



## heychar

unoma said:


> Kim Kardashian



Love those knee boots! whats the name of them?


----------



## cl-pig

Diane Kruger & Dita Von Teese  at the MAC AIDS fund dinner in Paris


----------



## mayfairdolly

jamidee said:


> not only boob sag but I can see said boobs and the COLOR of her nipple. I have my own that I can look at whenever I please...I don't enjoy seeing someone else's in public. Just sayin...



I hear ya, Jamidee! I agree.


----------



## mayfairdolly

myu3160 said:


> Heel gap!! Ugh, one of my pet peeves.



Euuuwww... me too! That's the reason my super cute Pigalle 85's size 38 had to go back to Matches. Lovin' the shoes, hatin' the look.....


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> Mel B
> Banana


 
OOh how I loves me a jumpsuit!  Who makes that one!


----------



## DemoiselleD

Draya from BBW LA  on her birthday  











I soooo want these in 150


----------



## eve415

DemoiselleD said:


> Draya from BBW LA  on her birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I soooo want these in 150



Sigh...me too. Minus the racks on display she is a very pretty girl with a bomb a$$ body!


----------



## jamidee

DemoiselleD said:


> Draya from BBW LA  on her birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I soooo want these in 150



This is a Khloe Kardash nip slip waitin' to happen.


----------



## 318Platinum

DemoiselleD said:


> Draya from BBW LA  on her birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I soooo want these in 150



LOL, I thought this was Raven-Symone!! I'm glad it isn't, because whoever this is.................I just don't like the cleavage.


----------



## unoma

Georgia Salpa and Natasha Giggs


----------



## Louboufan

eve415 said:


> Sigh...me too. Minus the racks on display she is a very pretty girl with a bomb a$$ body!


True.


----------



## Louboufan

soleilbrun said:


> OOh how I loves me a jumpsuit! Who makes that one!


You read my mind.


----------



## needloub

unoma said:


> Georgia Salpa and Natasha Giggs



I never thought a HL dress could be ill-fitting on anyone...I stand corrected!


----------



## cl-pig

LeAnn Rimes backstage at the  30th annual Texaco Country Showdown


----------



## bobobob

Miss Piggy


----------



## cts900

cl-pig said:


> LeAnn Rimes backstage at the  30th annual Texaco Country Showdown



These are beautiful shoes.  I cannot pay the same compliment to the wearer.


----------



## heiress-ox

DemoiselleD said:


> Draya from BBW LA  on her birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I soooo want these in 150


I love the Chartreuse on her skintone, I totally should've gotten these in the 150s! 



unoma said:


> Georgia Salpa and Natasha Giggs



Off topic, but I really wish Georgia would get her extensions blended in more with layers..it bothered me the whole season of CBB!


----------



## myu3160

cts900 said:


> These are beautiful shoes.  I cannot pay the same compliment to the wearer.



+1. The shoes gorgie, the person


----------



## myu3160

DemoiselleD said:


> Draya from BBW LA  on her birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I soooo want these in 150



Is that much cleavage necessary?


----------



## myu3160

AEGIS said:


> Rihanna in those godawful measuring tape shoes



Does being a celeb exempt you from needing to wear a bra..?


----------



## AEGIS

Scary Spice

Jumper: Stella McCartney. Available here: http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...ID=54I&AID=10676831&PID=2178999&SID=432338195
Bag: BV
Shoes: Altadama


----------



## GSDlover

cl-pig said:


> Diane Kruger & Dita Von Teese  at the MAC AIDS fund dinner in Paris



Not liking this dress/fur combination on Diane Kruger.


----------



## GSDlover

bobobob said:


> Nicky Hilton
> Credit: Daily Mail



Never thought I would say this in a million years but I'd rather see Paris Hilton than the Kardashians.  And that's a lot to say since I was never into Paris either.  Anyway, which shoes does Nicky have on here, are they the Une PLume?  TYIA.


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> LOL, I thought this was Raven-Symone!! I'm glad it isn't, because whoever this is.................I just don't like the cleavage.


 
 I think at that point it cannot be considered cleavage.  Let's just say she's wearing... ??   "full body nipple tassles".  We need a term for this. Maybe she just put the dress on backwards, they never really come with instructions


----------



## soleilbrun

AEGIS said:


> Scary Spice
> 
> Jumper: Stella McCartney. Available here: http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...ID=54I&AID=10676831&PID=2178999&SID=432338195
> Bag: BV
> Shoes: Altadama


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


> Scary Spice
> 
> Jumper: Stella McCartney. Available here: http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&season=sale&gender=women&group=clothing&subline=&cat=48&prodId=AAE21&seasProdID=54I&AID=10676831&PID=2178999&SID=432338195
> Bag: BV
> Shoes: Altadama


Looks like these are Bananas not AD.


----------



## needloub

GSDlover said:


> Never thought I would say this in a million years but I'd rather see Paris Hilton than the Kardashians.  And that's a lot to say since I was never into Paris either.  Anyway, which shoes does Nicky have on here, are they the Une PLume?  TYIA.



Yes, they are the nude patent Une Plume's. They match her skin tone perfectly!


----------



## bobobob

Cynthia Nixon at _Wit_ after party 
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna with Lady Max 
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## kittenslingerie

Although I dislike Rhianna, I have to give her prompts. Her foot look nice, especially given she wears CL's so often.


----------



## jamidee

I'm really not a fan of the lady max. I think it makes the feet look weird through the toe area. :weird: maybe it's because the strap is so tiny.


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:


> LeAnn Rimes backstage at the  30th annual Texaco Country Showdown



Is it terrible that I have a vendetta against Leann now? I really don't like her personally. AT ALL.


----------



## AEGIS

Stylist June Ambrose in BlueDaff


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Stylist June Ambrose in BlueDaff



I'm on a blue shoe kick right now so I pretty much love all things bright and blue, but there's something off about this color on her skin tone. I do NOT like.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm on a blue shoe kick right now so I pretty much love all things bright and blue, but there's something off about this color on her skin tone. I do NOT like.




really? i think it looks fine.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> really? i think it looks fine.



 maybe I would like it better if it was more of a turquoise instead of a cobalt.


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> maybe I would like it better if it was more of a turquoise instead of a cobalt.



IA a turquoise would've been a nicer contrast more of a pop (i hate that expression), but I think the cobalt looks fine too!


----------



## flowergirly

cts900 said:


> These are beautiful shoes.  I cannot pay the same compliment to the wearer.


Agree on the second part ... just can't.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Stylist June Ambrose in BlueDaff





AEGIS said:


> really? i think it looks fine.



I agree-more than fine actually! I rarely see June lookin' off. I love this outfit and the white cdc? fab! I think cobalt goes great w/ brown skin, can't imagine a shade/tone where it wouldn't.


----------



## AEGIS

cl-pig said:


> LeAnn Rimes backstage at the  30th annual Texaco Country Showdown





her shoe game is on point. too bad she's a turd


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> her shoe game is on point. too bad she's a turd


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> her shoe game is on point. too bad she's a turd



I feel like I'm missing something-what did she do? steal that lady's husband right?


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I feel like I'm missing something-what did she do? steal that lady's husband right?





yeah and she just seems like a grade A bia.  she played the heck outta her ex-husband.


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> yeah and she just seems like a grade A bia.  she played the heck outta her ex-husband.



When interviewed, she is so defensive and unpleasant.  You are a celebrity and a high profile one at that--I think it is important to be gracious in the public eye, KWIM?


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> When interviewed, she is so defensive and unpleasant.  You are a celebrity and a high profile one at that--I think it is important to be gracious in the public eye, KWIM?





right.  i honestly only want her to open her mouth when she is singing bc she has a lovely voice unlike many modern singers.  otherwise shut up.


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> right.  i honestly only want her to open her mouth when she is singing bc she has a lovely voice unlike many modern singers.  otherwise shut up.



Agreed on all counts .


----------



## bobobob

June Ambrose 
Credit: @juneAmbrose


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo 
Credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively at Jason Wu for Target launch collection in NYC
credit: iamnotobsessed


----------



## bobobob

Brandy at the opening of Michael Jackson The Immortal World Tour
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

David and Cathy Guetta pose as they arrive at NRJ Music Awards 2012 at Palais des Festivals on January 28, 2012 in Cannes, France
Credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kathy Wakile and Veronica Wakile attend Maksim Chmerkovskiy's Ballroom Birthday Bash at the Hammerstein Ballroom on January 27, 2012 in New York City. 
Credit: zimbio


----------



## Hipployta

I hate that I'm shoe twins with her...she makes my shoes tacky by wearing them...Nicky Minaj looked better



cl-pig said:


> LeAnn Rimes backstage at the  30th annual Texaco Country Showdown


----------



## jenayb

cl-pig said:


> LeAnn Rimes backstage at the  30th annual Texaco Country Showdown



I'm gonna go against the grain here and say she looks beautiful. She really is a pretty girl, but yes. It's too bad she is such a turd burglar. The whole divorce situation is not something that bothers me, as no one but the parties involved knows what truly happened.

I will echo others, however, that she is quite nasty in interviews and on Twitter.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think she looks good too! I know nothing about her so I don't share the dislike others do.


----------



## cl-pig

Alexandra Burke-Winner of the UK X-Factor at the Raymond Weil Pre-Brit Awards Dinner


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera singing 'At Last' at Etta James' Funeral
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## skislope15

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera singing 'At Last' at Etta James' Funeral
> Credit: Just Jared



Is this much cleavage at a funeral necessary?


----------



## AEGIS

Emmy Rossum

Skirt & Top: Jason Wu for Target


----------



## AEGIS

Debrah Messing

idk what this style is


----------



## AEGIS

Miss Dita


----------



## jamidee

Emmy. I really love this style. Really hoping it makes the sale.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Miss Dita



I adore her. I'd wear that entire outfit out if I had it. Love love love


----------



## loash

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera singing 'At Last' at Etta James' Funeral
> Credit: Just Jared


Her leg....WTF


----------



## 318Platinum

loash said:


> Her leg....WTF



Stretch Marks????? LMAO!!! No, I kid, I kid!! I LOVE Xtina, but yes, this is really tasteless!!!


----------



## jamidee

loash said:
			
		

> Her leg....WTF



I didn't notice it until you said something but it looks like streaky leaky self tanner.


----------



## bobobob

Dana Wilkey 
Credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

loash said:


> Her leg....WTF



Lol! I think its where shes sweating through her fake tan


----------



## needloub

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1581283
> 
> 
> Emmy. I really love this style. Really hoping it makes the sale.



Love this shoe as well...can't stop thinking about them!


----------



## jamidee

needloub said:
			
		

> Love this shoe as well...can't stop thinking about them!



 me either! I love the brown white and black version.


----------



## miss.SHOE

bobobob said:


> Brandy at the opening of Michael Jackson The Immortal World Tour
> credit: zimbio


hot from head to toe.! love!


----------



## Dessye

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1581283
> 
> 
> Emmy. I really love this style. Really hoping it makes the sale.


 
Oh no!  Another shoe I love....  I didn't know it came in this colorway!


----------



## AEGIS

Angela Simmons in Daffs


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> Emmy Rossum
> 
> Skirt & Top: Jason Wu for Target



loving this look and CANNOT wait till this collection hits target!!!!!!!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1581283
> 
> 
> Emmy. I really love this style. Really hoping it makes the sale.



wow these are gorgeous! was wondering what they looked like on.. hmm


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian
> Credit: Daily Mail




i love this look.. pop of yellow and her pants!! can anyone ID them?


----------



## misselizabeth22

loash said:


> Her leg....WTF



This is what happens when you don't give your sunless tan enough time to develop. SMH.


----------



## jamidee

Rhi Rhi on her way to get thug life tatted on her fingers.... Thug lifffeeeeeee.


----------



## jamidee

Elle McPherson. Isn't she just the hottest thing?!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Elle Macpherson is amazing!


----------



## miss.SHOE

The heel gap on Elle M. is worrisome.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1582472
> 
> 
> Elle McPherson. Isn't she just the hottest thing?!
> 
> View attachment 1582474



OMG!!! SUPER HOTT!!!! SOMEONE *PLEASE* ID THIS DRESS!!!!!


----------



## Nadin22

318Platinum said:


> OMG!!! SUPER HOTT!!!! SOMEONE *PLEASE* ID THIS DRESS!!!!!



It's Herve Leger. I saw it at Bebefuzz' Blog.


----------



## 9distelle

Georgia Salpa


----------



## heychar

9distelle said:


> Georgia Salpa



My shooooessss I want them soooo bad!


----------



## 318Platinum

Nadin22 said:


> It's Herve Leger. I saw it at Bebefuzz' Blog.



LOL, and the crazy thing is I probably saw this dress in the runway show!! Thanks, *Nadin*!! This dress is all kinds of HOTT!!!


----------



## Nadin22

318Platinum said:


> LOL, and the crazy thing is I probably saw this dress in the runway show!! Thanks, *Nadin*!! This dress is all kinds of HOTT!!!



You' re welcome!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian
> Credit: Daily Mail



She really loves those...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Oh, Christina!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian
> Credit: Daily Mail



This is a pretty look! and yay @ her lululemon bag lol obsesseddddd!


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian
> Credit: Daily Mail



What shoes is kk wearing?...Bibi or Daffy? TIA


----------



## jenayb

9distelle said:


> Georgia Salpa


 
Holy crap! She looks just like a pre-work Kim K! 



heychar said:


> What shoes is kk wearing?...Bibi or Daffy? TIA


 
Daffy


----------



## heychar

jenaywins said:


> Holy crap! She looks just like a pre-work Kim K!
> 
> 
> 
> Daffy



Thank you Jenay I think I prefer them to the Bibi


----------



## jamidee

9distelle said:


> Georgia Salpa


Her first pose looks like she might have to take a poo


----------



## AEGIS

Gabrielle Union in Daff Geometrica


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon 
Credit: Just Jared


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Holy crap! She looks just like a pre-work Kim K!
> 
> 
> 
> Daffy



KIM K had work done!?!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> KIM K had work done!?!





Nah, girl... Nah......


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> KIM K had work done!?!




are you being serious or sarcastic?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> are you being serious or sarcastic?



sarcastic. Although I've never been able to track down exactly what she's had done, she looks wayyyy different from her pre-reality star days to now. Cheekbones, butt, eyes?


----------



## dhampir2005

I'm guessing nose on all 3 kardashian girls... check the lack of bridge to perfect bridge transition 



jamidee said:


> sarcastic. Although I've never been able to track down exactly what she's had done, she looks wayyyy different from her pre-reality star days to now. Cheekbones, butt, eyes?


----------



## chanel*liz

jamidee said:


> sarcastic. Although I've never been able to track down exactly what she's had done, she looks wayyyy different from her pre-reality star days to now. Cheekbones, butt, eyes?



its like the cheekbone/eye/eyebrow area that are different. maybe nose


----------



## AEGIS

dhampir2005 said:


> I'm guessing nose on all 3 kardashian girls... check the lack of bridge to perfect bridge transition




KloMo needs a refund


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> KloMo needs a refund



I think Khloe is pretty and looks the most "natural" out of the kartrashians.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I think Khloe is pretty and looks the most "natural" out of the kartrashians.




i dont think Kourt has had work done--except her boobs


----------



## jenayb

bobobob said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> Credit: Just Jared



This dress is so amazing! I wish she had pulled her hair back to give it the full effect!  



AEGIS said:


> KloMo needs a refund



Bahaha!


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon Leaves The Connaught Hotel
Credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian 
credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Khloe Kardashian
> credit: imnotobsessed



These are terrible


----------



## jamidee

Jlo today show


----------



## jamidee

Sag awards last night


----------



## jamidee

Blake lively. Leopard pailette fifi


----------



## r6girl2005

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but they look like Siwy Mick.



chanel*liz said:


> i love this look.. pop of yellow and her pants!! can anyone ID them?


----------



## AEGIS

American Singer Brandi


Shirt: Burberry. Available here:http://us.burberry.com/store/womenswear/shirts/prorsum/prod-44545241-beaded-brogue-epaulette-shirt/
Shoes: DaFreak


----------



## myu3160

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> credit: imnotobsessed



This.. I don't even.. what?


----------



## tinydancer114

bobobob said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> Credit: Just Jared



I usually really like what she wears but I'm not sure about this dress. Anyways,
here's one from behind:

Daily Mail:


----------



## tinydancer114

Louise Redknapp:


----------



## tinydancer114

Nicole Scherzinger:


----------



## AEGIS

Khloe Kardashian 
Shoes: Maggie


----------



## AEGIS

Khloe


----------



## AEGIS

Christina Aiguilera in trademark leggings [insert giggle here] and Candy flats


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> Shoes: Maggie


 I'm embarrassed to say I make the same face when I dance! It must be the white-girl jigg (i.e.: no rhythm, so throw your arms up in the air and say, "whooo!!!" . 
see photo below:


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I make the same face when I dance!





i like your new avi! looks so girlie!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Christina Aiguilera in trademark leggings [insert giggle here] and Candy flats



:giggles:


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i like your new avi! looks so girlie!



Thanks hun! I figure it's time to invest in some pink CLs.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> Shoes: Maggie


 
This pic is too cute! She looks great in her Maggies! Winning!


----------



## jamidee

I'm actually not sure about these... never seen this style so maybe it's the reflection of the chair making the sole look red.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bar Refaeli


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

tinydancer114 said:


> Louise Redknapp:


 

I might get the side eye-but this is me like all winter! Some form of dress/mini w/ black opaque tights and suede CLs  I love this look!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> Bar Refaeli


 

she looks beautiful and fun  hot CLs-perfect for spring/summer! I need to find one standing up so I can see the dress! 

PS I agree w/ Aegis-your avi is too fun! Is that you or your inspiration?


----------



## unoma

Heidi Range
Not sure of the look


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Khloe


 
Wait. What!? Kourt was wearing this *exact same outfit* right down to the Birkin!


----------



## jamidee

Madonna and j lo


----------



## jamidee

unoma said:
			
		

> Heidi Range
> Not sure of the look



That's just  Terrible. Those pants! :weird:


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Wait. What!? Kourt was wearing this exact same outfit right down to the Birkin!



Maybe they buy in triplicates... Cause we know they don't all wear the same size. They are like twinsies!! :giggles:


----------



## tinydancer114

jamidee said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I make the same face when I dance! It must be the white-girl jigg (i.e.: no rhythm, so throw your arms up in the air and say, "whooo!!!" .
> see photo below:



I love this picture! Are those bridesmaid dresses? They're so pretty!!


----------



## tinydancer114

unoma said:


> Heidi Range
> Not sure of the look



She looks so unsteady in that first pic and I agree I'm not sure I like this look.


----------



## skislope15

unoma said:


> Heidi Range
> Not sure of the look


 
love the shoes


----------



## jamidee

tinydancer114 said:


> I love this picture! Are those bridesmaid dresses? They're so pretty!!


Yes. Bridesmaid dresses. I wasn't a fan, but at this point I wasn't feeling ANYTHING. I was a couple of sheets to the wind. But, it's funny how I dance just like Khloe k. and by dance I mean... "wiggle"


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> she looks beautiful and fun  hot CLs-perfect for spring/summer! I need to find one standing up so I can see the dress!
> 
> PS I agree w/ Aegis-your avi is too fun! Is that you or your inspiration?



My friend at her wedding...CLs I picked out for her.


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I make the same face when I dance! It must be the white-girl jigg (i.e.: no rhythm, so throw your arms up in the air and say, "whooo!!!" .
> see photo below:



Jamidee is that you in the middle? if so you look pretty in pink


----------



## bobobob

Rachel McAdams in NYC 
Credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:


> Jamidee is that you in the middle? if so you look pretty in pink


Yep. Silly girl with the pursed lips and arm in the air... sweating profusely because I was dancing my whooty off.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Rachel McAdams in NYC
> Credit: zimbio


she's adorable.. even when she's grabbing her crotch


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> Yep. Silly girl with the pursed lips and arm in the air... sweating profusely because I was dancing my whooty off.



Nar you look gorgeous! you look like you had a ball


----------



## Louboufan

She is so stunningly beautiful. I can't believe she is 40!


AEGIS said:


> Gabrielle Union in Daff Geometrica


----------



## jamidee

Leann Rimes tweeted this saying "my new bff"

Her middle toe looks funky.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> Leann Rimes tweeted this saying "my new bff"
> 
> Her middle toe looks funky.


 
lol yeah it does! Like...once she puts her foot down, she might have toe overhang w/ the middle toe only? 

Sidebar-have you all ever heard the "old wives tale" that if you're 2nd toe is longer than your first toe, it means you're going to be the head of your household?

I think it's called Morton's syndrome or something lol


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> lol yeah it does! Like...once she puts her foot down, she might have toe overhang w/ the middle toe only?
> 
> Sidebar-have you all ever heard the "old wives tale" that if you're 2nd toe is longer than your first toe, it means you're going to be the head of your household?
> 
> I think it's called Morton's syndrome or something lol



I'm sure she does wear the pants in her relationship.,, she makes the money.


----------



## xoxoCat

bobobob said:


> Rachel McAdams in NYC
> Credit: zimbio



How do those shoes stay on her feet?


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> lol yeah it does! Like...once she puts her foot down, she might have toe overhang w/ the middle toe only?
> 
> Sidebar-have you all ever heard the "old wives tale" that if you're 2nd toe is longer than your first toe, it means you're going to be the head of your household?
> 
> I think it's called Morton's syndrome or something lol



i've never heard of that old wives tale but i learned what Morton's toe was from here


----------



## LizzielovesCL

AEGIS said:


> i've never heard of that old wives tale but i learned what Morton's toe was from here


I had never hear of that wives tale, either!! Purse forum ladies are always a wealth of knowledge!!! love it!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> I'm sure she does wear the pants in her relationship.,, she makes the money.


 
LMAO damn...she stole a broke joka? that sux!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> i've never heard of that old wives tale but i learned what Morton's toe was from here


 


LizzielovesCL said:


> I had never hear of that wives tale, either!! Purse forum ladies are always a wealth of knowledge!!! love it!


 
In the Dominican Republic, there's a legend of a woman with a long second toe who used to beat her husband whenever the "bump" on it pained her, my grandmom used to tell the story to me and my cousins when we were little-it's hilarious! Crazy right? my 2nd toe is way shorter than my first

*side eye* @ dbf-I wish he would haha!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> LMAO damn...she stole a broke joka? that sux!


He's probably not exactly broke as he does land some small gigs on tv (that inevitably get cancelled ) but, she's definitely the bread winner. Plus, he's got babies to support and an ex-wife. Maybe she stole him because he's beautiful... cause man on man he sure is a looker. 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=eddi...w=158&start=155&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:20,s:155


----------



## 318Platinum

LavenderIce said:


> Christina Aguilera



WOW!!! My girl LOVES the Black Leggings paired with a McQueen Skull T-Shirt! She STAYS in this combo. I don't think that's a good thing.


----------



## Flip88

Kim Kardishian


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump 
Credit: daily mail


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:


> Lisa Vanderpump
> Credit: daily mail



love her


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon 
credit: daily mail


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Rihanna
> credit: daily mail


She really needs to learn to wear a bra. Or pasties even.


----------



## LavenderIce

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## chanel*liz

LavenderIce said:


> Amanda Seyfried



what magazine is this?


----------



## LavenderIce

chanel*liz said:


> what magazine is this?



Glamour March 2012.


----------



## aoqtpi

bobobob said:


> Lisa Vanderpump
> Credit: daily mail



Def. my fave Housewife ever! Love how worn the sole is!


----------



## needloub

CMP86 said:


> She really needs to learn to wear a bra. Or pasties even.



I agree...I am tired of seeing her nipple ring


----------



## jamidee

needloub said:
			
		

> I agree...I am tired of seeing her nipple ring



She's got nipple rings?!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> She's got nipple rings?!





rihanna? you don't see them


----------



## bling*lover

jamidee said:


> She's got nipple rings?!


 
She sure does. And once you see them you won't be able to un-see them...!


----------



## unoma

Coleen Rooney
Lady Peep slingback


----------



## nillacobain

bling*lover said:


> She sure does. And once you see them you won't be able to un-see them...!


 

LOL


----------



## sammix3

bobobob said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> credit: daily mail



Loving Reese's coat!  Can anyone ID please?


----------



## cl-pig

Spice Girl Emma Bunton


----------



## cl-pig

The Only Way is Essex star Lydia Bright (left) out in London


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Lisa Vanderpump
> Credit: daily mail


 
I LOVE this lady-gorgeous! lol her walk in heels is like atrocious though lol but she's still my fave housewife ever and I still adore her!



chanel*liz said:


> love her


 




aoqtpi said:


> Def. my fave Housewife ever! Love how worn the sole is!


 




cl-pig said:


> Spice Girl Emma Bunton


 
this isn't really a good look to me...her feet look huge? and the black stockings...no no no!


----------



## myu3160

bling*lover said:


> She sure does. And once you see them you won't be able to un-see them...!



 So true!!


----------



## bobobob

Star Jones 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard 
credit: daily mail


----------



## needloub

bling*lover said:


> She sure does. And once you see them you won't be able to un-see them...!



Exactly!


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss
credit: zimbio


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Star Jones
> credit: daily mail





woah! she's gaining weight back


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I know! Star is back to her old look!!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Amber Heard
> credit: daily mail



I can't even imagine standing and posing for a picture with my "o" face. How do they perfect this face?! blows my mind. :giggles:


----------



## mishybelle

LavenderIce said:


> Amanda Seyfried



Um, is she cleaning her feet? Kinda gross, if you ask me. Love the shoes though.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> woah! she's gaining weight back



They say you do after your stomach stretches again with the lap band...


----------



## AEGIS

BET Host Rosci in 299 Winter Trash


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> BET Host Rosci in 299 Winter Trash



What are those things over her jeans?


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> What are those things over her jeans?




you mean under? those leggings?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mishybelle said:


> Um, is she cleaning her feet? Kinda gross, if you ask me. Love the shoes though.



She's painting her toenails.


----------



## needloub

LizzielovesCL said:


> I know! Star is back to her old look!!



Oh no...she was much heavier back in the day!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> you mean under? those leggings?



Wait those aren't like weird buttless chaps over jeans?!


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## AEGIS




----------



## AEGIS




----------



## AEGIS




----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


>


These are so gorgeous! I need these (in a 100 tho)!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> you mean under? those leggings?



It looks over.


----------



## AEGIS

KimKay in her LP


----------



## bling*lover

AEGIS said:


>


 
Ummm.....


----------



## 9distelle

Alina Cho


----------



## sophinette007

9distelle said:


> Alina Cho


 
Love the Nude Higness and the Pigalle clutch on these photos!


----------



## tinydancer114

Lauren Goodger

Either falling out of or changing her shoes. That last picture is haunting me


----------



## nillacobain

9distelle said:


> Alina Cho


 

Great look


----------



## nillacobain

AEGIS said:


>


 
Those pants are too long... it looks like she's wearing fluffy slippers.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Amber Heard
> credit: daily mail


 

Great dress.


----------



## poppyseed

tinydancer114 said:


> Lauren Goodger
> 
> Either falling out of or changing her shoes. That last picture is haunting me


 

is it just me of do the shoes look weird?


----------



## Emma4790

poppyseed said:


> is it just me of do the shoes look weird?



I think they look weird. The arch seems a little off and they look to be cut too square across her toes....


----------



## jenayb

9distelle said:


> Alina Cho


 
So adorable.


----------



## indypup

poppyseed said:
			
		

> is it just me of do the shoes look weird?



Because they're fake!  It's definitely not just you!


----------



## AEGIS

can we please not post pics of fakes?  they hurt my feelings. ick.


----------



## needloub

9distelle said:


> Alina Cho



Such a cute ensemble!


----------



## HermesLuv

AEGIS said:
			
		

> KimKay in her LP



Wow she's super tan... But she looks good


----------



## HermesLuv

indypup said:
			
		

> Because they're fake!  It's definitely not just you!


Yup... Fakes indeed


----------



## AEGIS

Lala Anthony 

Skirt| Jewel by Lisa
Shoes| Daff


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna 
credit: daily mail


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Rihanna
> credit: daily mail



Does she get dressed in the dark?  I'm seriously starting to think it's possible that she has no idea how terrible she looks. On the upside, this is the first time in a long time that she has an element of sex appeal. so yay rhirhi


----------



## jamidee

9distelle said:


> Alina Cho


Lawdy she's adorable


----------



## tinydancer114

poppyseed said:


> is it just me of do the shoes look weird?





Emma4790 said:


> I think they look weird. The arch seems a little off and they look to be cut too square across her toes....





indypup said:


> Because they're fake!  It's definitely not just you!





AEGIS said:


> can we please not post pics of fakes?  they hurt my feelings. ick.





HermesLuv said:


> Yup... Fakes indeed



Well, excuse me! Even the headline in the paper mentions the Louboutins- they look like Daffs (or a similar style) to me & even though I hate the show and all that goes along with it, these people get paid enough to be able to buy the real thing. I don't agree with it, they make CLs look beyond trashy but still to MY eye they looked at the bare-least real. Besides, I don't have all day to go comparing minute details against the pictures in the papers  

Not to worry, won't post in this section anymore


----------



## jamidee

tinydancer114 said:


> Well, excuse me! Even the headline in the paper mentions the Louboutins- they look like Daffs (or a similar style) to me & even though I hate the show and all that goes along with it, these people get paid enough to be able to buy the real thing. I don't agree with it, they make CLs look beyond trashy but still to MY eye they looked at the bare-least real. Besides, I don't have all day to go comparing minute details against the pictures in the papers
> 
> Not to worry, won't post in this section anymore



Hey! You are more than welcome to post! The only reason any of us noticed is because we live here and look at shoes so often, even the slightest detail is caught. But, honestly.. it happens to the best of us. Girl, sometimes I even post shoes that aren't CLS!  I don't think anyone was trying to be mean. Majority of us were perplexed and asking if anyone else saw they looked a little off and indeed they were. Fakes are disgusting...not you or your posts. Sometimes its so difficult to read how people are responding via the internet. But, we appreciate your posts.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss Heads Out In London
credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Rihanna
> credit: daily mail



I feel like I should be getting some singles...


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Rihanna
> credit: daily mail



Nooo what did she do to her beautiful hair?!


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kate Moss Heads Out In London
> credit: zimbio



Love her!


----------



## bobobob

Alexis Bellino and Vicki Gunvalson
credit: zimbio


----------



## melialuvs2shop

St. Louis Rams' Steven Jackson


----------



## creighbaby

bobobob said:


> Kate Moss Heads Out In London
> credit: zimbio



love this look!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Rihanna
> credit: daily mail



Oh new look, don't like :/


----------



## ChrisyAM15

bobobob said:


> Kate Moss Heads Out In London
> credit: zimbio


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Amber Heard
> credit: daily mail



so lady-like!



AEGIS said:


>





AEGIS said:


> KimKay in her LP



This is a sexy look. classic Herve/CLs



bobobob said:


> Alexis Bellino and Vicki Gunvalson
> credit: zimbio



omg...what happened to Vicki? Her face looks like it hurts...makes mine hurt to look at it too  nice shoes though.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

melialuvs2shop said:


> St. Louis Rams' Steven Jackson



oh...why hello there  we don't often get men around these here paarrrtssss! 

fine.


----------



## AEGIS

2 for 1

Lala Vaszquez in Black Nappa Daffs
Trina in No.299


----------



## AEGIS

Rihanna in Pigalle Plato

i hope nobody wants to know where this outfit is from bc it is wrong on so many levels


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian
credit: zimbio


----------



## AEGIS

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## cl-pig

Sportscaster Erin Andrews at an Audi sponsored super bowl event in Indianapolis





Model Irina Shayk hosting a superbowl party in Vegas


----------



## cts900

cl-pig said:


> Sportscaster Erin Andrews at an Audi sponsored super bowl event in Indianapolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model Irina Shayk hosting a superbowl party in Vegas



I _adore_ Erin's top.


----------



## bobobob

Jenny McCarthy and Carmen Electra 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone 
credit: Daily mail


----------



## AEGIS

Ashley Green

Dress: DKNY
Style: Lady Peep


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> Ashley Green
> 
> Dress: DKNY
> Style: Lady Peep



she is so pretty


----------



## cl-pig

N-Dubz member & 'X-Factor' judge Tulisa Contostavlos out in the City of Angels


----------



## AEGIS

cl-pig said:


> N-Dubz member & 'X-Factor' judge Tulisa Contostavlos out in the City of Angels




...hmm these do not look authentic


----------



## cts900

^^Agreed.Ew.  



bobobob said:


> Jenny McCarthy and Carmen Electra
> credit: daily mail



I love ANYTHING in this peacock shade.


----------



## AEGIS

AnnaLynne McCord in SuperVic


----------



## dirtyaddiction

cl-pig said:


> N-Dubz member & 'X-Factor' judge Tulisa Contostavlos out in the City of Angels





AEGIS said:


> ...hmm these do not look authentic



Those don't look like cl's


----------



## unoma

Celebrity Big Brother (The girl with black dress): Natasha Giggs
Daffodil


----------



## unoma

Maria Fowler 
Filter


----------



## 9distelle

Rocsi Diaz


----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee

9distelle said:
			
		

> Rocsi Diaz



Wow! She has fantastic legs!


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:
			
		

> N-Dubz member & 'X-Factor' judge Tulisa Contostavlos out in the City of Angels



These look too rounded in the toe ?? They look a little off IMO.


----------



## beduina

cl-pig said:


> N-Dubz member & 'X-Factor' judge Tulisa Contostavlos out in the City of Angels



I don't think these are CL at all (or pretend to be) either way she certainly has all the resources to own CL


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> ...hmm these do not look authentic



You're right. They're not. I feel like a lot of fakes have been posted lately, too.


----------



## AEGIS

9distelle said:


> Rocsi Diaz




this is SUCH a cute look.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> You're right. They're not. I feel like a lot of fakes have been posted lately, too.



me, too.


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## jenayb

LavenderIce said:


> Bridget Marquardt



I have always just loved her.


----------



## cl-pig

Stacy Kiebler  hosting a superbowl event at the Bellagio in Las Vegas


----------



## heychar

9distelle said:


> Rocsi Diaz



Looove this look on Rocsi... Where's her outfit from??


----------



## needloub

jenaywins said:


> I have always just loved her.



Because she is just so darn cute!


----------



## jenayb

needloub said:


> Because she is just so darn cute!



She really is!


----------



## shontel

^^^^^


----------



## cl-pig

Desperate Scousewives star Amanda Harrington- partying in London- despite the city being snowed in


----------



## bobobob

M.I.A 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Alesha Dixon 
credit: daily mail


----------



## AEGIS

LOVE those maggies!


----------



## bling*lover

^^ Ditto!


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli at the Laureus World Sport Awards 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Georgie Thompson
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Rachel McAdams and Katharine McPhee


----------



## nyjaesmith

Beyonce on Feb 6 2012
Bey is looknig Great!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Beyonce on Feb 6 2012
> Bey is looknig Great!!!



WOW, she does!! I was just thinking about getting this clutch, and now, I REALLY want it because it really does look good!!! Get it, Bey!


----------



## unoma

KK
Bianca?


----------



## 9distelle

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## needloub

nyjaesmith said:


> Beyonce on Feb 6 2012
> Bey is looknig Great!!!



She looks gorgeous!  How in the world do these women bounce back so fast after having kids?


----------



## Jönathan

Sarah Michelle Gellar  leaving the David Letterman Show wearing Colorblock Bianca 140mm slingbacks.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> LOVE those maggies!


for the first time, I've decided I like the anthra better!  I like the way the suede is darker than the leather on the anthra... anyhoo. I'm pathetically indecisive.


----------



## jamidee

unoma said:


> KK
> Bianca?



It's so annoying to me that these two are now friends.  I can't stand either of them.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> for the first time, I've decided I like the anthra better!  I like the way the suede is darker than the leather on the anthra... anyhoo. I'm pathetically indecisive.



i don't know anyone else like that.....


----------



## AEGIS

Jönathan;20981403 said:
			
		

> Sarah Michelle Gellar  leaving the David Letterman Show wearing Colorblock Bianca 140mm slingbacks.




she looks great!


----------



## skislope15

double post sorry


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Downton Abbey's Joanne Froggatt 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Hayley Atwell 
credit: daily mail


----------



## CMP86

unoma said:


> KK
> Bianca?


These pants are not flattering on her at all.


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera 
credit: daily mail


----------



## jamidee




----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;20981403 said:
			
		

> Sarah Michelle Gellar leaving the David Letterman Show wearing Colorblock Bianca 140mm slingbacks.


 
These look SO off to me! Is it that the photo has been skewed...? The proportions are way off on these shoes, as is the colour... And they look, like, bent! So weird!


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Kylie Jenner
> credit: daily mail


I think these shoes are way too much for her.


----------



## CMP86

jenaywins said:


> These look SO off to me! Is it that the photo has been skewed...? The proportions are way off on these shoes, as is the colour... And they look, like, bent! So weird!


They do look off.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

nyjaesmith said:


> Beyonce on Feb 6 2012
> Bey is looknig Great!!!


 
I luh-huuuvvvvv thick Bey. She looks great head to toe  Nothin' like a red dress and CL's...will always be a classic combo!



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1592978


 
she's so darn feminine and cute! wish she has done a softer lip, but I still love the look. Hurry up Spring


----------



## DariaD

jenaywins said:


> These look SO off to me! Is it that the photo has been skewed...? The proportions are way off on these shoes, as is the colour... And they look, like, bent! So weird!



Yeap, I also thought they look weird 
Love Michelle but the shoes look really wrong


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Those shoes are sooo weird looking on Sarah Micheele???


----------



## jenayb

^ The more I look at them, the more I really think they are unfortunately not authentic.


----------



## 318Platinum

jenaywins said:
			
		

> ^ The more I look at them, the more I really think they are unfortunately not authentic.



They are probably 120s? That could be why they look weird. That, and the colors. I have NEVER seen a color blocked Bianca.


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> ^ The more I look at them, the more I really think they are unfortunately not authentic.



You're 100% right I think - looking @ the platform, it looks v. off & I see platforms like that on the fake Biancas online.. Poor Sarah Michelle - when bad shoes happen to good people!


----------



## needloub

There are color-block Bianca slingbacks, but I have never seen it in that colorway.  They do look off...


----------



## jenayb

318Platinum said:


> They are probably 120s? That could be why they look weird. That, and the colors. I have NEVER seen a color blocked Bianca.



No girl, those are not 120s... Not 140s... Not even Louboutins. 

I used to have the real version of those, and the platform is coral - not red.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> No girl, those are not 120s... Not 140s... Not even Louboutins.
> 
> I used to have the real version of those, and the platform is coral - not red.




i thought it was the flash. yikes!  i used to really want the tan/yellow colorway of this style


----------



## NicoleV1987

I can't believe that Sarah would knowingly wear fakes especially when she has the means to afford real ones without any issue at all.


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i thought it was the flash. yikes!  i used to really want the tan/yellow colorway of this style



I remember! You did have those!!


----------



## jenayb

NicoleV1987 said:


> I can't believe that Sarah would knowingly wear fakes especially when she has the means to afford real ones without any issue at all.



Well, a lot of them don't know.


----------



## unoma

Abbey Crouch (WAG)
Pigalle?
She is only 26yr but i think she has aged alot


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> No girl, those are not 120s... Not 140s... Not even Louboutins.
> 
> I used to have the real version of those, and the platform is coral - not red.



Aren't these the pair Sarah is wearing??


http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...orm-slingbacks/cat170044/309354701/detail.fly


----------



## nillacobain

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1592978


 

Totally loving this look!


----------



## Jönathan

jenaywins said:


> These look SO off to me! Is it that the photo has been skewed...? The proportions are way off on these shoes, as is the colour... And they look, like, bent! So weird!



I think it's a color or exposure issue?

This looks right.







You can clearly see the contrast of the red sole against the coral platform  in this photo.


----------



## Jönathan

More pics of Rachel McAdams from the L.A. premiere of The Vow.


----------



## indypup

Jönathan said:
			
		

> I think it's a color or exposure issue?
> 
> This looks right.
> 
> You can clearly see the contrast of the red sole against the coral platform  in this photo.



Not an exposure issue... those are definitely fake.  The proportions are way off and the sole looks matte, among other things.


----------



## Emma4790

Jönathan;20989770 said:
			
		

> More pics of Rachel McAdams from the L.A. premiere of The Vow.



She looks amazing. I love the vintage look of the clutch. Anyone know where I could get one?! I dunno how she is walking in those shoes though - it looks sooooo uncomfortable! 
Anyone know where the dress is from? And does anyone know a dupe for that nail polish colour? I'm gonna totally rip-off this look!


----------



## jamidee

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Aren't these the pair Sarah is wearing??
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-colorblock-patent-Bianca-140-platform-slingbacks/cat170044/309354701/detail.fly



Looks like it  the bottom is coral though


----------



## heiress-ox

Jönathan;20989736 said:
			
		

> I think it's a color or exposure issue?
> 
> This looks right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the contrast of the red sole against the coral platform  in this photo.



those are the pair she's supposed to be wearing, you're right, but unfortunately i still think these are fakes & not the cameras fault. The colour of the platform is a little off so that could be due to exposure but the platform angle/proportion is way off (my biancas never look like this from any angle), the sole is a dull matte red, not shiny, bright also the heel taps on the originals on bluefly are tan/nude, but on SMG's are black


----------



## Jönathan

indypup said:


> Not an exposure issue... those are definitely fake.  The proportions are way off and the sole looks matte, among other things.



Seriously?  Why would SMG own fake CL's?? 

Sorry, but the fake argument doesn't make any sense to me. Sarah has the means to afford several pairs of CL's or any other designer for that matter. Why all of the sudden would she decide to purchase a fake pair?? Highly unlikely in my opinion. 

Here is more more photo that clearly shoes there is gloss on the sole. As for the proportions that could be due to the aspect ratio or resizing of the photo?


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;20989736 said:
			
		

> I think it's a color or exposure issue?
> 
> This looks right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the contrast of the red sole against the coral platform  in this photo.



Omg how crazy!!! Those look completely different in the other photo!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Emma4790 said:


> She looks amazing. I love the vintage look of the clutch. Anyone know where I could get one?! I dunno how she is walking in those shoes though - it looks sooooo uncomfortable!
> Anyone know where the dress is from? And does anyone know a dupe for that nail polish colour? I'm gonna totally rip-off this look!



I think the clutch is by Louboutin it's called Palais Royal Clutch. Rachel's looks a bit different though. 


http://us.christianlouboutin.com/handbags/clutches/palais-royal-clutch.html


----------



## jamidee

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Seriously?  Why would SMG own fake CL's??
> 
> Sorry, but the fake argument doesn't make any sense to me. Sarah has the means to afford several pairs of CL's or any other designer for that matter. Why all of the sudden would she decide to purchase a fake pair?? Highly unlikely in my opinion.
> 
> Here is more more photo that clearly shoes there is gloss on the sole. As for the proportions that could be due to the aspect ratio or resizing of the photo?



The coral color looks right in this photo...


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;20990572 said:
			
		

> Seriously? Why would SMG own fake CL's??
> 
> Sorry, but the fake argument doesn't make any sense to me. Sarah has the means to afford several pairs of CL's or any other designer for that matter. Why all of the sudden would she decide to purchase a fake pair?? Highly unlikely in my opinion.
> 
> Here is more more photo that clearly shoes there is gloss on the sole. As for the proportions that could be due to the aspect ratio or resizing of the photo?


 
I'm sorry sweetie, but I still think these are not authentic. They just don't look right, KWIM? I don't think celebrities knowingly wear fakes, and there have been many sightings recently of celebs wearing counterfeit Louboutins. I just think that many of them don't have the brand knowledge that we here do. The average person cannot readily spot the real thing. If everyone could, we would not have an authentication thread!  

xoxo


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> I'm sorry sweetie, but I still think these are not authentic. They just don't look right, KWIM? I don't think celebrities knowingly wear fakes, and there have been many sightings recently of celebs wearing counterfeit Louboutins. I just think that many of them don't have the brand knowledge that we here do. The average person cannot readily spot the real thing. If everyone could, we would not have an authentication thread!
> 
> xoxo



isn't it possible that she didn't buy them at all... that in fact they were borrowed from her stylist? That would make me feel better about her "owning fakes." But, I'm still perplexed how her stylist would get their hands on a pair of fakes. Wouldn't they just purchase from reputable stores?  Share the knowledge, oh wise jenayyy. :worthy:


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> isn't it possible that she didn't buy them at all... that in fact they were borrowed from her stylist? That would make me feel better about her "owning fakes." But, I'm still perplexed how her stylist would get their hands on a pair of fakes. Wouldn't they just purchase from reputable stores?  Share the knowledge, oh wise jenayyy. :worthy:


 
Idk girl. I know as much as anyone else here. I'm guessing that yes, they were given to her by her stylist.


----------



## needloub

The coral color is better in the last photo, but the shoe's proportions are a little wonky...


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Idk girl. I know as much as anyone else here. I'm guessing that yes, they were given to her by her stylist.


Mind boggling, I tell you.


----------



## Jönathan

I personally feel like fool for posting the photos. I would have never guessed in a million years that SMG  would be wearing fakes!

She needs to fire her stylist anyway. Did you see her dress at the Golden Globes? :shame:


----------



## jenayb

Jönathan;20990828 said:
			
		

> I personally feel like fool for posting the photos. I would have never guessed in a million years that SMG would be wearing fakes!
> 
> She needs to fire her stylist anyway. Did you see her dress at the Golden Globes? :shame:


 
OMFG stop it!!!    

Why would you feel like a fool, babe!


----------



## jamidee

Emma4790 said:


> She looks amazing. I love the vintage look of the clutch. Anyone know where I could get one?! I dunno how she is walking in those shoes though - it looks sooooo uncomfortable!
> Anyone know where the dress is from? And does anyone know a dupe for that nail polish colour? I'm gonna totally rip-off this look!


her clutch is the palais royal in the nude and pink color combo instead of the black and nude.


----------



## jamidee

Meryl Streep, VP


----------



## poppyseed

jamidee said:


> Meryl Streep, VP


 

She's amazing!!


----------



## poppyseed

Jönathan;20990828 said:
			
		

> I personally feel like fool for posting the photos. I would have never guessed in a million years that SMG would be wearing fakes!
> 
> She needs to fire her stylist anyway. Did you see her dress at the Golden Globes? :shame:


 

Yeah, I think she said something like her 2 year old daughter picked it...it looked it lol!


----------



## soleilbrun

Jönathan;20989770 said:
			
		

> More pics of Rachel McAdams from the L.A. premiere of The Vow.


 The last photo: Seriously?  How do they stay on?


----------



## soleilbrun

jenaywins said:


> Idk girl. I know as much as anyone else here. I'm guessing that yes, they were given to her by her stylist.


  Obviously her and her stylist are completely unaware that we exist and that we will know and we will tell.

Jonathon: don't feel bad about posting the photo. You did not make her wear fakes. Seems to be an increase in the number of stars wearing fakes. A result of the economic crisis?


----------



## indypup

Jönathan said:
			
		

> I personally feel like fool for posting the photos. I would have never guessed in a million years that SMG  would be wearing fakes!
> 
> She needs to fire her stylist anyway. Did you see her dress at the Golden Globes? :shame:



Jonathan!  Don't feel like a fool!!  I am also quite shocked that she's wearing fakes-- you'd think she'd know the difference because she has at least one pair that she wears regularly (those nude/burgundy VP).


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Jönathan;20990828 said:
			
		

> I personally feel like fool for posting the photos. I would have never guessed in a million years that SMG  would be wearing fakes!
> 
> She needs to fire her stylist anyway. Did you see her dress at the Golden Globes? :shame:



don't feel like a fool lol I was trying to make it work in my head too! "well maybe she got the heel lowered and that's why they have a black heel tap on them and the proportions are off" or "maybe they're just different/weird" etc lol oh well. we won't banish her from the thread! lol


----------



## gwapa88

Jönathan;20989770 said:
			
		

> More pics of Rachel McAdams from the L.A. premiere of The Vow.



I'm surprised she can walk in those without it falling off.


----------



## AEGIS

Singer Cassie tweeting her Isolde


----------



## AEGIS

IA that Sarah's shoes are fake.  I was obsessed with this style and have seen these fakes on UK ebay many times with the close but not quite right colorway


----------



## cl-pig

Angie Harmon shoe shopping at the Louboutin section in Barneys L.A





Indian heiress Natasha Poonawala at a store opening in Bombay


----------



## AEGIS

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## AEGIS

Singer Ashanti in Nude Highness


----------



## AEGIS

Vanessa Manillo Lachey in pigalle


----------



## 9distelle

Jana Kramer


----------



## Louboufan

So pretty.


AEGIS said:


> Singer Ashanti in Nude Highness


----------



## AEGIS

Singer/Actress Katherine McPhee

Dress: Valentino
Shoes: Halte


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Singer Ashanti in Nude Highness


 
Whoa! I think I can see her lady bits! :weird:


----------



## bobobob

Ellie Kemper 
credit: zimbio


----------



## mishybelle

unoma said:


> Abbey Crouch (WAG)
> Pigalle?
> She is only 26yr but i think she has aged alot




Ouchie! Her feet are way too wide (or bunion-ey) for the Pigalle. Check out that last photo of the shoe rubbing on her bunions. Ouch, that sort of pain isn't worth it, IMO. Get something that fits!


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> Singer/Actress Katherine McPhee
> 
> Dress: Valentino
> Shoes: Halte



So feminine!


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Ellie Kemper
> credit: zimbio



Ummmm, clean it up, Coke**ore!! LMAO, what is that on her nose?


----------



## Dessye

Jönathan;20989736 said:
			
		

> I think it's a color or exposure issue?
> 
> This looks right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the contrast of the red sole against the coral platform  in this photo.



  SMG, fire you stylist NOW!


----------



## Jönathan

Dessye said:


> SMG, fire you stylist NOW!



If she could only fired her stylist before the Golden Globes!  She claims her two-year old daughter picked out her dress....yeah right!


----------



## po0hping

unoma said:


> KK
> Bianca?



Alti pump   She wears it well.


----------



## annamoon

I see the rubbing but she does not look like she has bunions yet...lol...I know the look as I can see it every day!!

She looks amazing for time after baby but she probably spends a fortune getting to look like that.



mishybelle said:


> Ouchie! Her feet are way too wide (or bunion-ey) for the Pigalle. Check out that last photo of the shoe rubbing on her bunions. Ouch, that sort of pain isn't worth it, IMO. Get something that fits!


----------



## cl-pig

Heidi Klum leaving the amfar gala in NYC- first partial spotting of the _Metal Nodo_ in the wild-






Desperate Scousewives star Layla Flaherty (in white) celebrating the birthday of  model Louise Glover


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon 
credit: daily mail


----------



## AEGIS

Fans of old school r&b will know...Tamia...in what appears to be altadama


----------



## AEGIS

Model Eva in Strass Daffodil






not cute from the back


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> Fans of old school r&b will know...Tamia...in what appears to be altadama



officially missing you used to be my jam 




cl-pig said:


> Heidi Klum leaving the amfar gala in NYC- first partial spotting of the _Metal Nodo_ in the wild-



The Metal Nodo are


----------



## bobobob

"Desperate Scousewives" star Layla Flaherty
credit: zimbio


----------



## AEGIS

LeToya Luckett in Lady Peep Spike


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Fans of old school r&b will know...Tamia...in what appears to be altadama


 
I'm so into youuuuu! Yesssss Tamia is so underrated. Good to see her out and about and in CLs at that 



AEGIS said:


> Model Eva in Strass Daffodil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not cute from the back


 
wow-adorable from the front. Hot homemade pamper lookin' mess from the back. Eva the diva-do betta!



heiress-ox said:


> officially missing you used to be my jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Metal Nodo are


 
Officially Missing you? total jam. Takes me back to my senior year in HS, my bf was a year ahead of me and graduated and went off to PSU hello replay?!?!? wore the CD out! unrelated-but once I found out what he was doin' up there...the tunes quickly switched to angry bust the windows out your car type hits


----------



## AEGIS

Nene Leakes


----------



## needloub

Tamia still is a gorgeous lady...and she has pipes!  Love her...she's just so darn cute!


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> Fans of old school r&b will know...Tamia...in what appears to be altadama



Love her she went to my high school...is she still married to the basketball player....or ex player


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> Love her she went to my high school...is she still married to the basketball player....or ex player




Grant Hill?  I believe they're still married.


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> "Desperate Scousewives" star Layla Flaherty
> credit: zimbio




these 'DS' girls don't believe in wearing authentic CLs do they? is their motto 'fake it til you make it?'


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> credit: daily mail





I would like to know how she can walk without falling...


----------



## AEGIS

Gabrielle Union in 8 Mignon

I really love this look on her.  She usually looks so basic.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> Model Eva in Strass Daffodil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not cute from the back



I love them!

I need a strassed pair in my life


----------



## misselizabeth22

skislope15 said:


> Love her she went to my high school...is she still married to the basketball player....or ex player



Don't forget Stranger in my house.  her. I miss hearing her and Donell Jones on the radio.


----------



## dhampir2005

AEGIS said:


> these 'DS' girls don't believe in wearing authentic CLs do they? is their motto 'fake it til you make it?'



Omg whew I thought they were fake too, but since I have no daffs I couldn't compare!


----------



## indypup

AEGIS said:
			
		

> these 'DS' girls don't believe in wearing authentic CLs do they? is their motto 'fake it til you make it?'



I know, right?!  I'm so glad you said something because I didn't want to say anything first! 

(but hey, at least the Bananas the model's wearing are real!)


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> Grant Hill?  I believe they're still married.



Yes thats it thanks it was driving me nuts. She was tamia washington when she was here


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> Gabrielle Union in 8 Mignon
> 
> I really love this look on her.  She usually looks so basic.



she is absolutely glowing!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

misselizabeth22 said:


> Don't forget Stranger in my house.  her. I miss hearing her and Donell Jones on the radio.



I absolutely LOVE Donnell Jones.  He is STILL on my radio.  I am obsessed. 



skislope15 said:


> Yes thats it thanks it was driving me nuts. She was tamia washington when she was here



That's so cool you went to HS with her.  She's had a rough time with her Lupus (or MS).  That's partially why she isn't doing the music thing anymore.


----------



## skislope15

Dukeprincess said:


> I absolutely LOVE Donnell Jones.  He is STILL on my radio.  I am obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> That's so cool you went to HS with her.  She's had a rough time with her Lupus.  That's partially why she isn't doing the music thing anymore.



Yeah she was a senior when i was a freshmen or sophmore, its when she started to get noticed so she wasnt around much. She gorgeous in real life


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> these 'DS' girls don't believe in wearing authentic CLs do they? is their motto 'fake it til you make it?'



took the words right out of my mouth, especially the one name "Layla" in that pic, this is not the first time I've seen her in fake CLs - clearly they have no shame.


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> Gabrielle Union in 8 Mignon
> 
> I really love this look on her.  She usually looks so basic.



I am LOVING everything about this pic right now!! LOVE the dress and the 8 Mignons!!!


----------



## imelda74

I thought the leopard ones were fake, they didnt look like any CL i have ever seen.


----------



## 9distelle

Diem Brown


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Cavallari 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Georgina Chapman 
credit: zimbio


----------



## surlygirl

Tamia is still amazingly gorgeous! I ran into her and Grant Hill shopping at Cusp in Georgetown last year. They were so cute and so sweet. The store was strangely empty, and I don't think anyone really recognized them. I saw Grant first cause he's tres handsome :giggles: and was sitting in the lounge area reading a magazine while she finished up. Anywho, again just very sweet! I think Grant's parents still live in this area.

yeh, I knew those leopard shoes were not the business, but I was also practicing my chill.


----------



## 9distelle

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## Moonbeam1976

9distelle said:


> Ellie Kemper




why do they wear them sizes toooo big for them -- they dont look right


----------



## Moonbeam1976

unoma said:


> Maria Fowler
> Filter


what style are these ?? thanks


----------



## GoGlam

Moonbeam1976 said:


> why do they wear them sizes toooo big for them -- they dont look right


I think celebs tend to wear shoes supplied by stylists for events so they're usually a little too big.. but I guess a little too big is better than small?


----------



## unoma

Moonbeam1976 said:


> what style are these ?? thanks


 
Filter


----------



## LavenderIce

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## LavenderIce

LeAnn Rimes






She sure loves the Highness!


----------



## 318Platinum

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> LeAnn Rimes
> 
> She sure loves the Highness!



They both look great on her, but I really don't like her dress choices for them.


----------



## 318Platinum

318Platinum said:
			
		

> They both look great on her, but I really don't like her dress choices for them.



I guess they're ok, but just okay.


----------



## AEGIS

Serena Williams in Maggie


----------



## AEGIS

LaLa Vasquez...i think these are no.299


----------



## AEGIS

Model Selita Ebanks in white pigalle plato


----------



## 9distelle

Laura Vandervoort


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

carlinha said:


> she is absolutely glowing!!!



OMG carlinha @ your avi-love love love! good seeing you!



9distelle said:


> Kristin Cavallari



she looks really pretty!



AEGIS said:


> Model Selita Ebanks in white pigalle plato



I usually hate white shoes (maybe because my feet are already huge). But these don't look so bad. This couple is just wack though...I'm sorry. But, to me, they just are.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I was just thinking that. I couldn't see him with Tasha Mack and I definitely don't see him with the Phoenix! 

but they do seem happy together so I will take my surliness and go sit in a corner!


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> LeAnn Rimes


now I'm glad I got rid of my highness... gagg meee


----------



## misselizabeth22

Dukeprincess said:


> I absolutely LOVE Donnell Jones.  He is STILL on my radio.  I am obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> DUKE!!!  I love him. I found his album and had to put it on my iphone. I wish he had some newer stuff out!
> 
> Love Tamia's look, hopefully she'll be back!


----------



## bobobob

Emma Watson 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian
credit: daily mail


----------



## misselizabeth22

Emma looks fabulous.


----------



## eve415

AEGIS said:


> LaLa Vasquez...i think these are no.299



Pretty Outfit


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Emma Watson
> credit: daily mail


 
Emma looks so beautiful!


----------



## skislope15

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> credit: daily mail



Is she missing an article of clothing? Are those spanks hanging out or a flesh colored skirt?


----------



## imelda74

Emma looks amazing.  Stilly has those same shoes in nude both are gorgeous.  

Khloe, 
Boots are not pants. 
k thanks

Karla


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> credit: daily mail



In honor of _Fashion Police_, if they covered her face, I would say "streetwalker"


----------



## beagly911

9distelle said:


> Laura Vandervoort


 ugh don't like the toe overage, it I wear a peep toe I don't want my toes flopping and extending out that much!!I can't imagine the toe box pain!!! ouch!!


----------



## carlinha

318Platinum said:


> They both look great on her, but I really don't like her dress choices for them.



agree with you on this *318*!



skislope15 said:


> Is she missing an article of clothing? Are those spanks hanging out or a flesh colored skirt?



 my thoughts exactly *skislope*!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> OMG carlinha @ your avi-love love love! good seeing you!



hi *choco* thank you!!!  good seeing you too!


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:
			
		

> agree with you on this 318!
> 
> my thoughts exactly skislope!
> 
> hi choco thank you!!!  good seeing you too!



I just don't get why she chose those outfits. As little as she is now, she can get into ANYTHING and this is what she wore? I still love her voice, though. ;-D


----------



## unoma

Chloe Sims


----------



## unoma

Ice-T's wife
COCO


----------



## akillian24

Agreed Emma = Amazing and Khloe is confused on what a complete outfit consists of.



imelda74 said:


> Emma looks amazing.  Stilly has those same shoes in nude both are gorgeous.
> 
> Khloe,
> Boots are not pants.
> k thanks
> 
> Karla


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie in Berlin
credit: zimibo


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie in Berlin
> credit: zimibo


 

Perfection!


----------



## jamidee

Reese Witherspoon in it means war.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Emma Watson
> credit: daily mail



Wow  she looks fierce!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Toni Braxton in Greissisimo


----------



## jamidee

unoma said:
			
		

> Ice-T's wife
> COCO



Wow... I can see her gstring line....


----------



## AEGIS

Amber Heard in Maggie


----------



## AEGIS

Jenny McCartney in Highness


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie in Berlin
> credit: zimibo





nillacobain said:


> Perfection!



Agreed!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Jenny McCartney in Highness



Looks like Carmen is in lp multi glitter


----------



## jeshika

unoma said:


> Chloe Sims



ACK, she looks so uncomfortable... too tight!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

unoma said:


> Chloe Sims



It doesn't do very good things for her IMO, but I love this dress!


----------



## AEGIS

Alicia Keys in Pigalle


----------



## 9distelle

Melody Thornton


----------



## nillacobain

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1598027
> 
> 
> Reese Witherspoon in it means war.


 

She looks good with minis.


----------



## nillacobain

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


 
She's always an hot mess.


----------



## soleilbrun

9distelle said:


> Melody Thornton


 Normally I don't comment but I don't like anything about this.  Looks like she played dress up in her moms clothes.


----------



## soleilbrun

jamidee said:


> Wow... I can see her gstring line....


 
Don't forget to visit her website for thong Thursday!


----------



## Stephanie***

unoma said:


> Ice-T's wife
> COCO



The man behind these two is taking a pic of her bumb 



bobobob said:


> Emma Watson
> credit: daily mail



This young woman is so gorgeous and born with so much class!!!



unoma said:


> Chloe Sims



tacky.


----------



## aoqtpi

9distelle said:


> Melody Thornton



Nothing about this outfit is okay


----------



## 318Platinum

9distelle said:


> Melody Thornton



Tragic!


----------



## cts900

9distelle said:


> Melody Thornton



This is one sad little look. 



AEGIS said:


> Alicia Keys in Pigalle



The skirt is just alright for me but I love the color of this blouse.


----------



## heychar

9distelle said:


> Melody Thornton



This dress reminds me of one of my little sisters disney princess 'dress-up' dresses :weird: ...then she added gloves and then some Highness  ...Sack the stylist!


----------



## AEGIS

heychar said:


> This dress reminds me of one of my little sisters disney princess 'dress-up' dresses :weird: ...then she added gloves and then some Highness  ...Sack the stylist!




omg i totally missed the gloves!


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> omg i totally missed the gloves!



She totally raided my little sisters dress-up box *runs to check*


----------



## AEGIS

Rosci...these look like nude AD to me


----------



## AEGIS

Kelly Rowland in Nude Altadama


----------



## jamidee

9distelle said:
			
		

> Melody Thornton



Besides everything else wrong with this outfit... You can see her nipples?!


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham
credit: daily mail


----------



## Vodkaine

Seriously... let's get a "2012 I spy celebs" post... u_u


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham
> credit: daily mail


 

She looks amazing. Loving this dress.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Victoria Beckham
> credit: daily mail



She's so perfect in dafs. They were made for her.... Pure perfection!


----------



## unoma

Coleen Rooney (WAG)
daffodil slingback?
Love the dress


----------



## akillian24

She pulls Daffs off better than anyone, IMO. 
Amazing!



bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham
> credit: daily mail


----------



## unoma

soleilbrun said:


> Don't forget to visit her website for thong Thursday!


Now that is class i would LOVE to miss out on



Stephanie*** said:


> The man behind these two is taking a pic of her bumb
> 
> The saying goes, IF YOU HAVE IT FLAUNT IT but this was way too much


----------



## nillacobain

jamidee said:


> She's so perfect in dafs. They were made for her.... Pure perfection!


 


akillian24 said:


> She pulls Daffs off better than anyone, IMO.
> Amazing!


 
I agree.


----------



## miss.SHOE

chanel*liz said:


> sophistication!!


absolutely!


----------



## soleilbrun

unoma said:


> Now that is class i would LOVE to miss out on
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie*** said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man behind these two is taking a pic of her bumb
> 
> The saying goes, IF YOU HAVE IT FLAUNT IT but this was way too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admire her for feeling good in her body! No fear.
Click to expand...


----------



## AEGIS

Melanie Fiona


----------



## surlygirl

omg ... posh looks fantastic! i love that belt. the entire look is just so chic.

*aegis *- you are on it with the grammy pic fresh from the red carpet!


----------



## AEGIS

Stylist June Ambrose @ fashion week


----------



## AEGIS

Angela Simmons during Fashion Week


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Stylist June Ambrose @ fashion week



I really used to hate color blocking but I'm loving this!


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> Stylist June Ambrose @ fashion week



Both shoes are cl's i love the new print ones!


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> Both shoes are cl's i love the new print ones!



do you know the style name of Shanna Mokler [sp?]


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna


----------



## AEGIS

^Hey Alicia Keys is wearing the same shoes


----------



## AEGIS

Skylar Gray...in....the shoes Jamidee wanted


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ omg! the bye bye in that red suede is bring a tear to my eye! those are fantastic!

ok, you guys ... i never really comment on how people look if i am not a fan. maybe i am just punchy this evening, but alicia keys needs a stylist! or a new one.

but to balance that bit of neg, i also have to say that rihanna looks beyond amazing!

it's a tale of two people wearing the same shoe! lol.


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ omg! the bye bye in that red suede is bring a tear to my eye! those are fantastic!
> 
> ok, you guys ... i never really comment on how people look if i am not a fan. maybe i am just punchy this evening, but alicia keys needs a stylist! or a new one.
> 
> but to balance that bit of neg, i also have to say that rihanna looks beyond amazing!
> 
> *it's a tale of two people wearing the same shoe*! lol.



And how one outshines the other.  Not the best fashion choice for Alicia, though I prefer her musically.


----------



## imelda74

Love the Bye Bye in the red suede. Dont care for dress or goth makeup.  

Rihanna needs a new hair stylist otherwise she looks amazing.  

i like Alicia's outfit but the hair has to go.  Perhaps they can find the same hair stylist.


----------



## imelda74

9distelle said:


> Melody Thornton


 
Hot mess. and how about some pasties?


----------



## imelda74

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


 
LOVE LOVE LOVe this outfit and hairstyle on RiRi.  If she had done her hair like this for Grammys...I would have a serious girl crush.


----------



## AEGIS

Amber Rose


----------



## imelda74

I like Amber Rose in this dress, she looks so classy.


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> Amber Rose



Amber looks great actually.  I still bet Kanye is laughing though, Wiz Khalifa is a HUGE step down.


----------



## imelda74

Dukeprincess said:


> Amber looks great actually. I still bet Kanye is laughing though, Wiz Khalifa is a HUGE step down.


 
Maybe so but Amber dressed so trashy when she was with Kanye.


----------



## imelda74

OMG Adele looks amazing.  I love the 2nd dress much more than the 1st.  I cannot tell what shoes shes is wearing so forgive me.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Amber looks great actually.  I still bet Kanye is laughing though, Wiz Khalifa is a HUGE step down.




in terms of wealth yes.  but in terms of treating her well? i think he is a major upgrade.  i think kanye was a douche.  even though--tbh--i preferred her when she didn't speak


----------



## imelda74

AEGIS said:


> in terms of wealth yes. but in terms of treating her well? i think he is a major upgrade. i think kanye was a douche. even though--tbh--i preferred her when she didn't speak


 
Kanye is a jerk and not just to Amber.


----------



## Vodkaine

Who are we to judge one's relationships...? I bet nobody here know them personnaly or have the right to speak in their name. Let's keep gossips and speculations out off this beautiful thread dedicated ... to shoes.


----------



## imelda74

Vodkaine said:


> Who are we to judge one's relationships...? I bet nobody here know them personnaly or have the right to speak in their name. Let's keep gossips and speculations out off this beautiful thread dedicated ... to shoes.


 
so true, sorry.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> do you know the style name of Shanna Mokler [sp?]



I don't think Shanna's wearing CL's. Those look like Walter Steiger pumps from the 2012 spring collection. 

See: http://static.becomegorgeous.com/img/arts/2012/Jan/18/6476/walter_steiger_spring_2012_set2.jpg



AEGIS said:


> Amber Rose



Not loving her look at all. She's really fallen off (fashion wise) since her break up with Ye'. She used to look fantastic.


----------



## annamoon

can anyone give more info on the shoes, they look exqusite.



AEGIS said:


> ^Hey Alicia Keys is wearing the same shoes


----------



## shorty_

AEGIS said:


> Angela Simmons during Fashion Week



What shoe model is that?


----------



## eggpudding

unoma said:


> Chloe Sims



I'm sorry, but who the hell is that...


----------



## AEGIS

Ashanti doing the most in SEX


----------



## heychar

AEGIS said:


> Ashanti doing the most in SEX



In case we never got the meaning of the outfit we should read her feet! ...she looks hawwwt though!


----------



## nillacobain

^lol


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> Rihanna



I'm really Loving this style!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Skylar Gray...in....the shoes Jamidee wanted



Oh my god. Never mind!!! The byebye is horrible with that? So clunky,  thanks for calling me out!


----------



## jamidee

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Amber looks great actually.  I still bet Kanye is laughing though, Wiz Khalifa is a HUGE step down.



Maybe he's not as much as a douche as Kanye... Kanye is such an arrogant prick. I seriously can't stand him... Not after all those out bursts he's prone to


----------



## jamidee

annamoon said:
			
		

> can anyone give more info on the shoes, they look exqusite.



They are on ecomm. I forgot the style name but browse an youll see them


----------



## unoma

coco

Alti spiked metallic


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## jamidee

unoma said:
			
		

> coco
> 
> Alti spiked metallic



 wow this is just.... Wow. She looks like a stripper? She has beautiful curves but shed be so much more attractive if she conservatively dressed those curves.


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> Jennifer Aniston



She's so adorable


----------



## Louboufan

AEGIS said:


> Angela Simmons during Fashion Week


I think those are YSLs tribtoos. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Louboufan

shorty_ said:


> What shoe model is that?


I think YSLs.


----------



## annamoon

thanks for reply but where do i find ecomm



jamidee said:


> They are on ecomm. I forgot the style name but browse an youll see them


----------



## jamidee

annamoon said:


> thanks for reply but where do i find ecomm



Christianlouboutin.com then click on shipping online. GL!~


----------



## jamidee

Coco's shoe of the week


----------



## skislope15

I was thinking they were this print of jenny, they have them in prives too
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes-1/jenny-crepe-satin-satin-lurex.html

but now the print does look like the steiger pumps




LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't think Shanna's wearing CL's. Those look like Walter Steiger pumps from the 2012 spring collection.
> 
> See: http://static.becomegorgeous.com/img/arts/2012/Jan/18/6476/walter_steiger_spring_2012_set2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Not loving her look at all. She's really fallen off (fashion wise) since her break up with Ye'. She used to look fantastic.


 


AEGIS said:


> do you know the style name of Shanna Mokler [sp?]


----------



## jamidee

MAN LOUBI SIGHTING!!! I can't get a pic of it, but Jamie King (choreographer) was on ellen in man louboutins!


----------



## soleilbrun

heychar said:


> This dress reminds me of one of my little sisters disney princess 'dress-up' dresses :weird: ...then she added gloves and then some Highness  ...*Sack the stylist!*


 
Better yet, Get one!!!!


----------



## annamoon

thanks, been through CL site and cannot find them anywhere, perhaps they are not CL 




jamidee said:


> Christianlouboutin.com then click on shipping online. GL!~


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Poor Ashanti!! Gross!


----------



## AEGIS

Another 'SEX' sighting w/Selita Ebanks

we should do a CL who wore it best soon


----------



## AEGIS

Destiney's Child Member Michelle Williams


----------



## skislope15

Victoria and David Beckham, do they ever not look fabulous? Anyone id the dress? It is her own?

Isolde looks like it was made for her


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> Ashanti doing the most in SEX



 She looks pretty desperate for attention here. I just don't get the "SEX" Pigalles. They scream sex, without it strassed across the shoes. Ashanti, this is a bit much. It's Pocahontas meets a desperate housewife in Agent Provocateur?


----------



## indi3r4

AEGIS said:


> Ashanti doing the most in SEX



wth?!


----------



## 318Platinum

unoma said:


> coco
> 
> Alti spiked metallic



Ick! What are those implants doing?? The shoes are totally fab, but uggggggh! Coco, a BIG no! Sorry you guys for being so negative today, but some of this deserves negativity.


----------



## Nolia

skislope15 said:


> Victoria and David Beckham, do they ever not look fabulous? Anyone id the dress? It is her own?
> 
> Isolde looks like it was made for her



I'm pretty sure this is an old pic of the Isunami, not the Isolde.


----------



## skislope15

Nolia said:


> I'm pretty sure this is an old pic of the Isunami, not the Isolde.


 
your correct just noticed the lack of peep toe...


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham leaving Balthazar in NYC
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese at Zac Posen 
credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl
credit: daily mail


----------



## mistyknightwin

That is the best I've seen Michelle Williams look in a looonnnng time, she must have a new stylist....


----------



## jamidee

annamoon said:
			
		

> thanks, been through CL site and cannot find them anywhere, perhaps they are not CL



No they definitely are.


----------



## jamidee

annamoon said:
			
		

> thanks, been through CL site and cannot find them anywhere, perhaps they are not CL



If I remember correctly they are called bis un bout


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham leaving Balthazar in NYC
> credit: zimbio



I love Posh's new more refined style... So elegant!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Katherine Heigl
> credit: daily mail



Waist down  waist up


----------



## LizzielovesCL

mistyknightwin said:


> That is the best I've seen Michelle Williams look in a looonnnng time, she must have a new stylist....


 I agree, Michelle always looks so cheap!!


----------



## Louboufan

Drop dead fabulous!


skislope15 said:


> Victoria and David Beckham, do they ever not look fabulous? Anyone id the dress? It is her own?
> 
> Isolde looks like it was made for her


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese at Jenny Packham Fall 2012 show
credit: justjared


----------



## imelda74

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese at Jenny Packham Fall 2012 show
> credit: justjared


 

Perfection


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## skislope15

Wiz khalifa wore louboutin mikaraja loafers to the grammys


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


>



I knew she was wearing that pair!  She was Cinderella last night


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


>



She also had the matching "louboutin" manicure...silver outside red inside


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> She also had the matching "louboutin" manicure...silver outside red inside





lol--cute


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk 
credit: daily mail


----------



## AEGIS

Paris Hilton

are these 120mm Bianca?


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> Paris Hilton
> 
> are these 120mm Bianca?



They sure look to be!


----------



## jamidee

When she walked on stage to accept the first Grammy, I yelled out samira aurore boreale strass!!!! Like a crazy person. I got tons of  looks.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton
> 
> are these 120mm Bianca?



It's all kinds of mess. Definitely throws me off wanting them so badly. They aren't sexy on her at all, in fact she looks like a big frump ball.


----------



## imelda74

About Adele, sheer perfection, I tried to get a look at her shoes but the camera never seemed to focus on them long enough, to be fair, I wouldnt have recognized the style.  

Paris, wow she is skinny, look how bony her feet are and how big that heel gap is.  wow.


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk
> credit: daily mail



WOW!!!! I need this dress!!! There is NOTHING I don't like about these pictures!!! Beautiful!


----------



## AEGIS

Kristen C. in nude AD


----------



## AEGIS

Jessica Alba


----------



## nillacobain

AEGIS said:


> Jessica Alba


 

Loving her style lately.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese at Jenny Packham Fall 2012 show
> credit: justjared


 

I think this is the first time I see her wearing opaque tights?!


----------



## 9distelle

Melanie Fiona


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Why can't Paris wear shoes that fit her??! I cannot deal!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Emma Watson
> credit: daily mail


 
Emma Watson is perfection-I love this girl! 



bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie in Berlin
> credit: zimibo


 
Lookin' good and happy w/ fab shoes! Winning! 



AEGIS said:


> Alicia Keys in Pigalle


 
love this look on Alicia...romantic blouse and pencil skirt is so timeless!



AEGIS said:


> ^Hey Alicia Keys is wearing the same shoes


 
looks like ladies' brunching instead of the Grammy's...step your game up...Mashonda's outdoin' you lol 



AEGIS said:


> Amber Rose
> 
> 
> 
> AEGIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashanti doing the most in SEX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg Ashanti nooooo! just no.
> 
> 
> 
> AEGIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 'SEX' sighting w/Selita Ebanks
> 
> we should do a CL who wore it best soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selita def def wore it best!
> 
> 
> 
> AEGIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh Adele how I love thee. I like that she sticks to 100mm and below lol that way she can concentrate on her vocals and not her feet hurting!
> 
> 
> 
> AEGIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kristen C. in nude AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> KC's been looking great lately. I love a chic blonde
Click to expand...


----------



## HermesLuv

skislope15 said:


> She also had the matching "louboutin" manicure...silver outside red inside


that RING!!!


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Renee Zellweger


----------



## AEGIS

LaLa Anthony


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love the Pigalle Plato's on Renee!


----------



## Louboufan

The dress is Gorgeous! It is by Roland Mouret.


318Platinum said:


> WOW!!!! I need this dress!!! There is NOTHING I don't like about these pictures!!! Beautiful!


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene at Donna Karan Fall 2012 show 
credit: just jared


----------



## Nolia

Victoria Beckham shopping today in Nude Patent Highness


----------



## bobobob

Erin Andrews, journalist and sportscaster, braves the cold as she arrives for an event at New York City's Lincoln Center during the Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week.
credit: zimbio


----------



## AEGIS

Holly Madison in Annee Folles


----------



## AEGIS

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham shopping today in Nude Patent Highness




her clutch is amazing.  still don't like the highness


----------



## kittenslingerie

AEGIS said:


> Holly Madison in Annee Folles



WTF is she doing with her feet?! The outfit is a mess and she's pigeon toed.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton Arrives for 'Letterman'
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner
(her twitter)


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Kendall Jenner
> (her twitter)





those shoes are waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much for a teenager.  but then again she's a Jenner/Kardashian....their normal is everyone else's abnormal


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Kate Upton Arrives for 'Letterman'
> credit: zimbio



Which style is this?  Miss Clichy?


----------



## AEGIS

Nolia said:


> Which style is this?  Miss Clichy?



i thought alti


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> Which style is this?  Miss Clichy?





AEGIS said:


> i thought alti



Looks like MC to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Kendall's boots! Ashley Greene looks evil LOL


----------



## AEGIS

June Ambrose in Daff Boot


----------



## shoefiend

annamoon said:


> thanks for reply but where do i find ecomm



Hi! they are not on Ecomm - in fact, according to Ecomm and my SA @ Louboutin, they are NOT planning to carry it. In the Spring/Summer lookbook, it's called 'Bis Un Bout' and it was shown in neon yellow patent, orange patent, black suede (like Rhianna's and Alicia Keys) and red suede. Neiman Marcus Ecomm has the neon yellow for pre-order - it's called the 'Unbout Illustion Pump', here's the link: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...199cat5130731cat39620738&parentId=cat39620738

And Neiman Marcus in Downtown Dallas already has neon yellow in stock (if you PM I will give you my SA's info).

If you come across the black suede - let me know, I am desperate to find it!

Thanks!


----------



## 318Platinum

Louboufan said:


> The dress is Gorgeous! It is by Roland Mouret.



Wow!! I can probably find that dress at the boutique that I shop at. Thank you so much for the dress ID!  Simply Gorgeous


----------



## sophinette007

Some more pictures of Victoria with her Nude patent Highness and
her own Burgundy Alligator Satchel Bag from the Victoria Beckham Fall/Winter 2011 Collection . I love her outfit and the Highness on her!


----------



## nillacobain

sophinette007 said:


> Some more pictures of Victoria with her Nude patent Highness and
> her own Burgundy Alligator Satchel Bag from the Victoria Beckham Fall/Winter 2011 Collection . I love her outfit and the Highness on her!


 

That clutch!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

sophinette007 said:


> Some more pictures of Victoria with her Nude patent Highness and
> her own Burgundy Alligator Satchel Bag from the Victoria Beckham Fall/Winter 2011 Collection . I love her outfit and the Highness on her!



she looks amazing ! every time !


----------



## needloub

VB looks so put-together! Gorgeous!


----------



## akillian24

I love VB. Seriously.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Nolia said:
			
		

> Victoria Beckham shopping today in Nude Patent Highness



She looks amaze as always but I would have preferred a darker shoe with this fit!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Erin Andrews, journalist and sportscaster, braves the cold as she arrives for an event at New York City's Lincoln Center during the Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week.
> credit: zimbio



Tights? Lol


----------



## aoqtpi

VB. So jealous of her slim figure as well!


----------



## Nolia

VB being silly in Highness again today. =)


----------



## nillacobain

^Ahhahah, cute pic!


----------



## AEGIS

Nicki Minaj in Highness


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ awww, she looks kinda cute. love the silhouette/proportions of her skirt & top.

and Victoria is just winning. her style is just so understated chic. love. that pic of her with the hubby's billboard is hilarious.


----------



## DariaD

Nicky actually looks really cute in Highness


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ awww, she looks kinda cute. love the silhouette/proportions of her skirt & top.
> 
> and Victoria is just winning. her style is just so understated chic. love. that pic of her with the hubby's billboard is hilarious.





her wig offends me on so many levels.  hoodrats will try to rock this look in the district in the summer and i truly will not be able to handle the rachetness


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ bwahahahaa ... yeh, i always have to ignore her hair du jour! and yes, we will see this out and about in the district!


----------



## nyjaesmith

AEGIS said:


> Nicki Minaj in Highness



She looks cute but those are actually Giuseppe Zanotti Spring 2012


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Victoria looks too cute in that picture of her hubby!!


----------



## evanescent

sophinette007 said:


> Some more pictures of Victoria with her Nude patent Highness and
> her own Burgundy Alligator Satchel Bag from the Victoria Beckham Fall/Winter 2011 Collection . I love her outfit and the Highness on her!



VB looks HOT! Although I think the no. 299 would go better with this outfit..


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

evanescent said:


> VB looks HOT! Although I think the no. 299 would go better with this outfit..



WORD!!!


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> her wig offends me on so many levels.  *hoodrats will try to rock this look in the district in the summer and i truly will not be able to handle the rachetness*


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham Heads To New York Fashion Week Launch
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham Attends GREAT Launch
credit: zimbio


----------



## indi3r4

VB is just flawless! 



AEGIS said:


> her wig offends me on so many levels.  hoodrats will try to rock this look in the district in the summer and i truly will not be able to handle the rachetness



:lolots:


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton 
credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara 
credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone 
credit:zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli credit: dailymail


----------



## akillian24

It's so strange to me that Dafs can look so great on some people, and not right on others. Victoria & Sophia both rock them - and yet they are built completely differently.  And yet others can't pull them off on their best day.  Such a life mystery!  LOL


----------



## akillian24

This one looks to be a bit see-through, but I absolutely adore these vintage-esque lace dresses.  Love, love, love.



bobobob said:


> Bar Refaeli credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk and Izabel Goulart credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Debra Messing at Michael Kors Fall 2012 show credit: daily mail


----------



## Louboufan

318Platinum said:


> Wow!! I can probably find that dress at the boutique that I shop at. Thank you so much for the dress ID!  Simply Gorgeous


It's at neimanmarcus.com.


----------



## chilecorona

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk and Izabel Goulart credit: daily mail


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE! that black lace dress. OMGosh! I'd buy it if I could find it! Did I mention that I LOVE it?!


----------



## chilecorona

chilecorona said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE! that black lace dress. OMGosh! I'd buy it if I could find it! Did I mention that I LOVE it?!


 
In all seriousness, can anyone identify the designer? Thanks!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Brandy in DaffFreak


----------



## unoma

Frankie Sandford


----------



## anniethecat

bobobob said:


> Ashley Greene at Donna Karan Fall 2012 show
> credit: just jared


 

Can anyone ID the dress Ashley is wearing?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love Kate Uptown's dress!!


----------



## DemoiselleD

chilecorona said:


> In all seriousness, can anyone identify the designer? Thanks!!!



Its by brazilian desiger Lethicia Bronstein..custom made for her 

http://lethiciabronstein.blogspot.com/

There's a similar style by another brazilian that Izabel wore recently here

http://www.mguia.com.br/site2009/

HTH!


----------



## DemoiselleD

AEGIS said:


> Brandy in DaffFreak



Love the jacket! Anyone know if its Haute Hippie?


----------



## fumi

Blake Lively in exotic Feticha 
credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Stacy Keibler at Marchesa fashion show in Alti
credit: celebmoon








JLo on The Tonight Show in Pigalle
credit: popsugar


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton  credit: daily mail


----------



## fumi

Taylor Swift in Asos dress and CL Lavalliere 
credit: starstyle


----------



## soleilbrun

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk and Izabel Goulart credit: daily mail


 
She looks fantastic but all that red lipstick has me thinking about the joker from batman!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Victoria Beckham
> credit: daily mail



I die!


----------



## fumi

Katy Perry in Echasse
credit: celebuzz


----------



## chilecorona

DemoiselleD said:


> Its by brazilian desiger Lethicia Bronstein..custom made for her
> 
> http://lethiciabronstein.blogspot.com/
> 
> There's a similar style by another brazilian that Izabel wore recently here
> 
> http://www.mguia.com.br/site2009/
> 
> HTH!


Thank you! I like most of those designs.  Wish I spoke Portuguese.  She shares my name, spelled differently though.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sophinette007 said:


> Some more pictures of Victoria with her Nude patent Highness and
> her own Burgundy Alligator Satchel Bag from the Victoria Beckham Fall/Winter 2011 Collection . I love her outfit and the Highness on her!



wow.... amazing outfit!!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

fumi said:


> Taylor Swift in Asos dress and CL Lavalliere
> credit: starstyle



O.O

She looks so stunning! Ack. If only I were 5'11 and thin! What an incredible dress on her.


----------



## imelda74

xoxoCat said:


> O.O
> 
> She looks so stunning! Ack. If only I were 5'11 and thin! What an incredible dress on her.


 
First, Im sure you are fabulous just like you are.  2nd ,watch what you wish for.  My stepdaughters are 6'1 and 5'10 respectively.  They have a really hard time finding pants long enough.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aniston   credit: daily mail


----------



## sophinette007

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Aniston   credit: daily mail



She is just so gorgeous !!!! And the dress is wondeful on her!


----------



## bobobob

Tiffani Thiessen, actress from 'Saved by the Bell'  credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe Unveils Iconic Tiffany & Co. Fifth Avenue Flagship Store Window Collaboration  credit: zimbio


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Aniston   credit: daily mail




she looks great and she changed it up! she's not in plain black


----------



## Ms.parker123

Wow that dress looks fab on Jennifer Anniston, It really accentuates her body.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Rachel Zoe Unveils Iconic Tiffany & Co. Fifth Avenue Flagship Store Window Collaboration credit: zimbio


 

I love her style but Dafs looks so bad on her. Just like chicken with shoes, and that fur isn't exactly helping either.


----------



## 9distelle

Skye


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Jennifer Aniston look amazing in that dress. So toned!!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jennifer Aniston   credit: daily mail



Wow this does not look like a toothpick jenn Anniston outfit :weird: I love it tho...


----------



## bobobob

Haylie Duff  credit: just jared


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> her wig offends me on so many levels.  hoodrats will try to rock this look in the district in the summer and i truly will not be able to handle the rachetness



LMAO! "you goin' to chipo-lay? no black beans!" Cuz I know you've seen the video!



bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham Heads To New York Fashion Week Launch
> credit: zimbio



I live for black midi dresses...I might just need to get one made cuz I can't find one in my size! 



bobobob said:


> Bar Refaeli credit: dailymail



gorgeous!



AEGIS said:


> Brandy in DaffFreak



okay-not to hi-jack the moment...but who is this man candy w/ her? *headin to the blogs*



bobobob said:


> Jennifer Aniston   credit: daily mail



love this dress! love love  way to go Jenn you look perfect!


----------



## cl-pig

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Aniston   credit: daily mail



I don't think these are by CL. If you look closely at the heel, there is no red color, just on the sole of the pump itself. Guess this is why YSL is in court!


----------



## cl-pig

Amanda Holden arriving at the Birmingham auditions of Britain's Got Talent


----------



## rock_girl

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Aniston credit: daily mail


 
I really like this dress on Jen.  Seeing as it's a Tom Ford, there is very little not to  about it!


----------



## rock_girl

Duplicate.


----------



## nillacobain

cl-pig said:


> Amanda Holden arriving at the Birmingham auditions of Britain's Got Talent


 

Decolzeps!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton  credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jenny McCarthy   credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Khloe and Kim Kardashian  credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Cavallari   credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian   credit: zimbio


----------



## xoxoCat

Yikes. >.<

Unfortunately, this is one of the few times Kim K's stylist got it wrong...


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## AEGIS




----------



## hazeltt

bobobob said:


> Rachel Zoe  credit: zimbio



How does she not trip with her left foot like that? :wondering


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Rachel Zoe Unveils Iconic Tiffany & Co. Fifth Avenue Flagship Store Window Collaboration  credit: zimbio



She's the worse daff wearer ever


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> Blake Lively in exotic Feticha
> credit: justjared



God I just love her.... She's never not fabulous


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> her wig offends me on so many levels.  hoodrats will try to rock this look in the district in the summer and i truly will not be able to handle the rachetness



I like it Better than those terrible multi color wigs... At least she's working with one color now


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian   credit: zimbio



I really don't understand why I'm seemingly the only human being who thinks she's chunky chunky. IMO, her curves are disgusting... Gagggggg


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> I really don't understand why I'm seemingly the only human being who thinks she's chunky chunky. IMO, her curves are disgusting... Gagggggg



Don't hate congratulate Jami! I think it's because there's no other celebrity with such an extreme hour glass shape but having met her in person she's actually extremely slim.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> She's the worse daff wearer ever




i was NOT expecting that


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I really don't understand why I'm seemingly the only human being who thinks she's chunky chunky. IMO, her curves are disgusting... Gagggggg



u don't visit her thread in the celeb chat section.  she used to have a really great body before she got her fake butt


----------



## jamidee

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Don't hate congratulate Jami! I think it's because there's no other celebrity with such an extreme hour glass shape but having met her in person she's actually extremely slim.



I think it's surgery enhanced


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> u don't visit her thread in the celeb chat section.  she used to have a really great body before she got her fake butt



I bet... The butt is definitely what throws me off


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> I think it's surgery enhanced



Probably true  but she looks nice from the front!


----------



## bobobob

Kate arrives for Stella McCartney's show  credit: zimbio


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Traci Ellis Ross in Boulima


----------



## AEGIS

Actress Keisha Knight Pullman [Trudy from The Cosby Show for reference]

Asteroid


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

9distelle said:


> Diem Brown



Can someone ID this dress?  I know I've seen it before, but I just can't place it!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Whoops!  This dress.


----------



## jlinds

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nicky Hilton  credit: daily mail



Can anyone ID her clutch? Thanks


----------



## ChrisyAM15

bobobob said:


> Kate arrives for Stella McCartney's show credit: zimbio


----------



## LavenderIce

Rachel McAdams


----------



## Bombshell_

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk and Izabel Goulart credit: daily mail



Wow gorgeous


----------



## 9distelle

Zhou Xun


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Kate arrives for Stella McCartney's show credit: zimbio


 
I always wondered how these ladies manage to do not freeze ...


----------



## jlinds

jlinds said:


> Can anyone ID her clutch? Thanks



NM, found it.


----------



## hannahc123

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Whoops! This dress.


 
Ted Baker i think.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

jamidee said:


> I think it's surgery enhanced


 
I've met her in person too...and she's not what I'd call thin...at all. Especially by Hollywood/CA standards.


----------



## AEGIS

KloMo


----------



## AEGIS

Kendall Jenner


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The both look great! I'd kill for legs as long as theirs!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian   credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

ShoobieDoobie said:


> I've met her in person too...and she's not what I'd call thin...at all. Especially by Hollywood/CA standards.



yea, I think she's a chunky butt. but, that's just me. I get chunky like her every so often and I hate it. so I feel her pain, but I'd have a hard time being that size in the spotlight. I just don't get what the big fuss is about. I think we are all way more fabu than her.


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese    credit:zimbio


----------



## Doglover1610

*wolf whistle*

Dita is so......*lost for words*


----------



## AEGIS

here is Kim standing up...but on her back is how she attained her fame


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

jamidee said:


> yea, I think she's a chunky butt. but, that's just me. I get chunky like her every so often and I hate it. so I feel her pain, but I'd have a hard time being that size in the spotlight. I just don't get what the big fuss is about. I think we are all way more fabu than her.


 
Agreed!!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

AEGIS said:


> here is Kim standing up...but on her back is how she attained her fame


 
Let's be honest about how she got famous... Anyone remember Ray J? Hahahaha.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez   credit: daily mail


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Dita Von Teese    credit:zimbio



I adore her


----------



## jamidee

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Let's be honest about how she got famous... Anyone remember Ray J? Hahahaha.



:lolots:


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez   credit: daily mail



Hey body and her booty are way more fabulous than kimmyk. She's so hard... Wish I was that hard


----------



## hannahc123

Frankie Sandford from the Sats, not sure of the style name.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mlemee

My favourite socialite/heiress, Petra Ecclestone in black suede Gazolinas


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Dita looks FANTASTIC!!


----------



## mlemee

And her sister... Tamara. Thoses shoes would hurt somebody!! Crossing your legs in a crowded club could become against the law!


----------



## mlemee

AEGIS said:


> KloMo


 Khloe's looks amazing here. Her legs are killing it!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> yea, I think she's a chunky butt. but, that's just me. I get chunky like her every so often and I hate it. so I feel her pain, but I'd have a hard time being that size in the spotlight. I just don't get what the big fuss is about. I think we are all way more fabu than her.



Jami-not to go totally OT but you're very weight conscious and critical and I get it, it's the celebrity thread, but I just have to ask...what do you really think of the concept of being "fuller figured" (or chunky as you call it) in the spotlight? Actresses like Kate Winslet (a woman, who by my cultural standards, which are not Hollywood's, is still pretty thin) or even thicker...Serena Williams, Queen Latifah, Mia Tyler etc? Like do you think they're gross too?

Questions are partially rhetorical...but I just think sometimes we lose the purpose of the thread...posting and commenting on celebs in CLs and what they choose to wear with them and even being critical of the total package. But being fuller figured myself, I can't help but be offended by comments regarding a woman a third my size being slammed for being fat or chunky in a shoe thread? 

Lemme know if I'm trippin'


----------



## AEGIS

mlemee said:


> My favourite socialite/heiress, Petra Ecclestone in black suede Gazolinas





those aren't CL.  look at the heel.  look like Brian Atwood maybe?


----------



## AEGIS

mlemee said:


> And her sister... Tamara. Thoses shoes would hurt somebody!! Crossing your legs in a crowded club could become against the law!





the white asteroid!!!! it does exist!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

White Asteriod!!


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> the white asteroid!!!! it does exist!!!



I believe people have found these at the singapore boutique which makes the virtually impossible without a cites license, probably why that fleaby seller ont disclose where they got them from


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> those aren't CL.  look at the heel.  look like Brian Atwood maybe?



Yup those are lacking the red sole for sure


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> I believe people have found these at the singapore boutique which makes the virtually impossible without a cites license, probably why that fleaby seller ont disclose where they got them from




oo i didn't know we figured out where they were.  dang it! hmmm my friend lived in singapore for a year...i wonder if she knows anyone there still?  could a boutique transfer it to another boutique?


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> oo i didn't know we figured out where they were.  dang it! hmmm my friend lived in singapore for a year...i wonder if she knows anyone there still?  could a boutique transfer it to another
> 
> Maybe it would would, they are watersnake and not python, watersnake is not banned so maybe it would work?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> Jami-not to go totally OT but you're very weight conscious and critical and I get it, it's the celebrity thread, but I just have to ask...what do you really think of the concept of being "fuller figured" (or chunky as you call it) in the spotlight? Actresses like Kate Winslet (a woman, who by my cultural standards, which are not Hollywood's, is still pretty thin) or even thicker...Serena Williams, Queen Latifah, Mia Tyler etc? Like do you think they're gross too?
> 
> Questions are partially rhetorical...but I just think sometimes we lose the purpose of the thread...posting and commenting on celebs in CLs and what they choose to wear with them and even being critical of the total package. But being fuller figured myself, I can't help but be offended by comments regarding a woman a third my size being slammed for being fat or chunky in a shoe thread?
> 
> Lemme know if I'm trippin'



I know what you mean. We can all post our opinions here without fear of judgement but sometimes a little diplomacy is nice especially with a woman's most sensitive topic- her weight


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Jami-not to go totally OT but you're very weight conscious and critical and I get it, it's the celebrity thread, but I just have to ask...what do you really think of the concept of being "fuller figured" (or chunky as you call it) in the spotlight? Actresses like Kate Winslet (a woman, who by my cultural standards, which are not Hollywood's, is still pretty thin) or even thicker...Serena Williams, Queen Latifah, Mia Tyler etc? Like do you think they're gross too?
> 
> Questions are partially rhetorical...but I just think sometimes we lose the purpose of the thread...posting and commenting on celebs in CLs and what they choose to wear with them and even being critical of the total package. But being fuller figured myself, I can't help but be offended by comments regarding a woman a third my size being slammed for being fat or chunky in a shoe thread?
> 
> Lemme know if I'm trippin'



I'm very critical... especially of myself... don't mind me! But I'm even more critical of celebs because they have the money to fix things I wish I could fix on myself... but like I said... don't mind me! I judge myself just as harshly and sometimes even more harsh.


----------



## bling*lover

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Jami-not to go totally OT but you're very weight conscious and critical and I get it, it's the celebrity thread, but I just have to ask...what do you really think of the concept of being "fuller figured" (or chunky as you call it) in the spotlight? Actresses like Kate Winslet (a woman, who by my cultural standards, which are not Hollywood's, is still pretty thin) or even thicker...Serena Williams, Queen Latifah, Mia Tyler etc? Like do you think they're gross too?
> 
> Questions are partially rhetorical...but I just think sometimes we lose the purpose of the thread...posting and commenting on celebs in CLs and what they choose to wear with them and even being critical of the total package. But being fuller figured myself, I can't help but be offended by comments regarding a woman a third my size being slammed for being fat or chunky in a shoe thread?
> 
> Lemme know if I'm trippin'


 
 
I often wonder the same thing myself, I never usually say anything for fear of starting an argument with somebody and I don't want that. But this annoys me aswell and i'm kind of over it. I was just reading a post in the celebs and their hermes thread and somebody made a comment about Holly Valance about how she is pretty but chubby and I thought WOW if she's chubby then I must be FAT!! 

And we wonder why we live in a world where kids bullying each other is so prominent! 

Anyway :back2topic:


----------



## mlemee

AEGIS said:


> those aren't CL. look at the heel. look like Brian Atwood maybe?


 Oops, you're right. I swear the other picture (of course the one I didn't post) had a glimpse of a red heel
My bad


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm very critical... especially of myself... don't mind me! But I'm even more critical of celebs because they have the money to fix things I wish I could fix on myself... but like I said... don't mind me! I judge myself just as harshly and sometimes even more harsh.



I know you don't mean any harm, I was just like dang? I wonder what she thinks of real life and sized women? But it's cool-I know we've all got our issues! Lord knows I have mine. No hard feelings girl!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Beyonce


----------



## indi3r4

mlemee said:


> And her sister... Tamara. Thoses shoes would hurt somebody!! Crossing your legs in a crowded club could become against the law!



white/watersnake asteroide? I DIE!


----------



## eve415

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I know you don't mean any harm, I was just like dang? I wonder what she thinks of real life and sized women? But it's cool-I know we've all got our issues! Lord knows I have mine. No hard feelings girl!



I have seen some of what we call "fuller figured" Hollywood actresses in real life and by no means they are close to being overweight. They are a size 6 or 8, and in my eyes that is still tiny/normal size for a woman. An actresses job is to ACT, and work on perfecting her skill or craft and more or less be a good role model because young girls do look up to them and emulate them. With that being said, I would rather pick the Kate Winslets of the world rather than glorifying these no talent having stick figures who are only known for having drug problems or flashing their Hollywood tuna!


----------



## Hipployta

bling*lover said:


> I often wonder the same thing myself, I never usually say anything for fear of starting an argument with somebody and I don't want that. But this annoys me aswell and i'm kind of over it. I was just reading a post in the celebs and their hermes thread and somebody made a comment about Holly Valance about how she is pretty but chubby and I thought WOW if she's chubby then I must be FAT!!
> 
> And we wonder why we live in a world where kids bullying each other is so prominent!
> 
> Anyway :back2topic:



Holly's debut song Kiss Kiss had a MV where she danced around nude with sparkles....no pass lol


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

eve415 said:
			
		

> I have seen some of what we call "fuller figured" Hollywood actresses in real life and by no means they are close to being overweight. They are a size 6 or 8, and in my eyes that is still tiny/normal size for a woman. An actresses job is to ACT, and work on perfecting her skill or craft and more or less be a good role model because young girls do look up to them and emulate them. With that being said, I would rather pick the Kate Winslets of the world rather than glorifying these no talent having stick figures who are only known for having drug problems or flashing their Hollywood tuna!



 Hollywood tuna :lolots:


----------



## blueeyeskelli

eve415 said:


> I have seen some of what we call "fuller figured" Hollywood actresses in real life and by no means they are close to being overweight. They are a size 6 or 8, and in my eyes that is still tiny/normal size for a woman. An actresses job is to ACT, and work on perfecting her skill or craft and more or less be a good role model because young girls do look up to them and emulate them. With that being said, I would rather pick the Kate Winslets of the world rather than glorifying these no talent having stick figures who are only known for having drug problems or flashing their Hollywood tuna!



Hollywood Tuna :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:

That cheered my miserable monday morning up


----------



## amd_tan

AEGIS said:


> KloMo




Absolutely love Khloe in these shoes!!!! Makes me want a Highness Python Carnaval sooooooo bad!!!


----------



## bobobob

Hayden Panettiere     credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Florence Welch heading to Radio 1 Studio   credit: zimbio


----------



## pinkiestarlet

AEGIS said:


> oo i didn't know we figured out where they were. dang it! hmmm my friend lived in singapore for a year...i wonder if she knows anyone there still? could a boutique transfer it to another boutique?


I just happened to come across this thread and to my knowledge the boutique here only transfer stock within Asia. I can ask my SA if anyone needs help though


----------



## amd_tan

bobobob said:


> Hayden Panettiere     credit: daily mail


 Gorgeous Highness!!!!!!! 
Thanks for posting!


----------



## sophinette007

amd_tan said:


> Gorgeous Highness!!!!!!!
> Thanks for posting!


 
This one was for you hun


----------



## Jönathan

amd_tan said:


> Gorgeous Highness!!!!!!!
> Thanks for posting!



I agree those shoes are gorgeous! You totally need to add the Highness to your Python Carnival Collection!


----------



## jamidee

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Beyonce



Wow she looks great post baby!


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish celebrities*


----------



## chanel*liz

Aegean Delight said:


> *Turkish celebrities*



everyone is gorgeous


----------



## Aegean Delight

chanel*liz said:


> everyone is gorgeous


I agree


----------



## AEGIS

Mariah Carey in Spring Colorway Lady Peep


----------



## AEGIS

Holly Vance in Super Vic


----------



## babysweetums

behati prinsloo (pink bikini) can someone id these for me please? i love!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Echasse I believe.  Neimans has them in many sizes - $795.



babysweetums said:


> behati prinsloo (pink bikini) can someone id these for me please? i love!


----------



## babysweetums

GCGDanielle said:


> Echasse I believe.  Neimans has them in many sizes - $795.



thanks, your right, they are amazing~ love them


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian    credit: zimbio


----------



## eve415

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hollywood Tuna :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> That cheered my miserable monday morning up



Glad to be of service


----------



## eve415

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Hollywood tuna :lolots:


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> Mariah Carey in Spring Colorway Lady Peep



I really like this colorway!


----------



## ilovemylilo

AEGIS said:


> here is Kim standing up...but on her back is how she attained her fame



Not a big fan of this woman but I love this look.


----------



## bobobob

Tabitha Coffey            credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian  credit: daily mail


----------



## skislope15

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian    credit: zimbio



Maleka is wearing leopard maggies in the pics too


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

skislope15 said:


> Maleka is wearing leopard maggies in the pics too



good eye! I love Maleka, made me go back for a 2nd look!


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian  credit: daily mail



Kim look so cute! I love the pink blazer


----------



## 9distelle

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## amd_tan

9distelle said:


> Hayden Panettiere




Simply stunning!!!


----------



## miss.SHOE

9distelle said:


> Hayden Panettiere


omg. my heart just skipped a beat!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Hayden looks great!! Carnival love!!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian  credit: daily mail



Dear Kim, I love that pink jacket...please inform me where you purchased. Oh and bag twinsies. oh and p.s. I am over dafs on you. Buy more shoes mmk?


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian  credit: daily mail



If anyone can id the jacket... I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Toni Braxton in fur and CL's


----------



## skislope15

jamidee said:


> If anyone can id the jacket... I'd be forever grateful.


 
it was id'd (is that a real short form) in the kk gossip thread


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Dear Kim, I love that pink jacket...please inform me where you purchased. Oh and bag twinsies. oh and p.s. I am over dafs on you. Buy more shoes mmk?





u got a birkin?!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> u got a birkin?!


No girl! ....wow...  OHHH THAT WOULD BE THE DAY!!!... I would have died and blown up tpf with posts of my birkin, like every post would be some variation of "hey all, good morning from the birkin!!"


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> u got a birkin?!


when did you see the peplum skirt get restocked...? I'm dying over it. Must have skirt.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> when did you see the peplum skirt get restocked...? I'm dying over it. Must have skirt.




sigh it's not. asos is acting up


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> sigh it's not. asos is acting up


asos ...such a tease.


----------



## AEGIS

Cassie in Isolde.  she looks weird


----------



## 9distelle

Holly Willoughby


----------



## jamidee

For anyone interested in tr Kim k blazer it's made by naven


----------



## beagly911

9distelle said:


> Holly Willoughby


  Love the Lady Corset...but then I love my drapanovas...hmmm


----------



## jamidee

9distelle said:
			
		

> Holly Willoughby



I'm thinking when these make the sale I'll be buying even though currently I'm not a huge fan :giggles: isn't that always the way of sale season :


----------



## fumi

Hayley Atwell- Just Piks! 
credit: coolspotters.com


----------



## amd_tan

fumi said:


> Hayley Atwell- Just Piks!
> credit: coolspotters.com





Has anyone tried them on? Are the ankle straps removable, are they comfy and does the clear/PVC part cut into the feet?


----------



## CMP86

fumi said:


> Hayley Atwell- Just Piks!
> credit: coolspotters.com


I love the dress and I love the shoes. I'm not sure that I love the color combination though.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

^^^agreed...I'm not sure how I feel on playing with the "pop of color" idea when you're dealing with some kinda shiny purple satin?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> Cassie in Isolde.  she looks weird


:weird: I hate everything about this but her beautiful face. She's sooo


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Hayley Atwell- Just Piks!
> credit: coolspotters.com



this pic made me rethink my idea of purchasing the just piks.


----------



## myu3160

fumi said:


> Hayley Atwell- Just Piks!
> credit: coolspotters.com



Whoa those look amazing on her.


----------



## IsisI

They are Melides in natural and only @ Barneys......




hannahc123 said:


> Frankie Sandford from the Sats, not sure of the style name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bobobob

Delta Goodrem  credit: zimbio


----------



## samina

bobobob said:
			
		

> Delta Goodrem  credit: zimbio



They look too big on her


----------



## sbell0614

I love Louboutin shoes!!!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Delta Goodrem  credit: zimbio



She looks like shes having trouble with the 160s


----------



## misselizabeth22

AEGIS said:


> Cassie in Isolde.  she looks weird



Maybe she was channeling Kurt Cobain, since it was his birthday..


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Delta Goodrem  credit: zimbio



Wow love


----------



## jenayb

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> She looks like shes having trouble with the 160s


 
Have you tried on the Asteroid 160mm?  

They are _tough_!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jenaywins said:


> Have you tried on the Asteroid 160mm?
> 
> They are _tough_!!!



Haha why no Jenayy I havnt and I especially wouldnt with that much leg on show as I know I'd be butt over face in about 0.00007 seconds


----------



## jenayb

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Haha why no Jenayy I havnt and I especially wouldnt with that much leg on show as I know I'd be butt over face in about 0.00007 seconds


 


Yes girl. They are.... Woof.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jenaywins said:


> Yes girl. They are.... Woof.



Do you still have yours? I think theyre probably a "Take-out-the-box-and-stroke-them" kind of shoe more than a wearable style I mean thats gotta be brutal on the calves! Asteroid 120?


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss  credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Delta Goodrem  credit: zimbio



Wow love


----------



## jenayb

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Do you still have yours? I think theyre probably a "Take-out-the-box-and-stroke-them" kind of shoe more than a wearable style I mean thats gotta be brutal on the calves! Asteroid 120?


 
I actually have the black & nude 140s now, thank God.


----------



## bobobob

Cher Lloyd at BRIT Awards 2012  credit: daily mail


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Cher Lloyd at BRIT Awards 2012  credit: daily mail



Love these shoes!


----------



## PeepToe

bobobob said:


> Delta Goodrem  credit: zimbio


Holy hot legs!


----------



## bobobob

Lynn Collins  credit: just jared


----------



## aoqtpi

bobobob said:


> Cher Lloyd at BRIT Awards 2012  credit: daily mail



Wow I do not like this look but props for her matching prowess, I suppose


----------



## bobobob

Sheree Whitfield


----------



## skislope15

misselizabeth22 said:


> Maybe she was channeling Kurt Cobain, since it was his birthday..



OT but did you see the will ferrell tweet about kurt cobain today, so funny


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland credit: daily mail


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> OT but did you see the will ferrell tweet about kurt cobain today, so funny





that is dead a*s wrong


----------



## AEGIS

Stylist June Ambrose


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Lynn Collins credit: just jared


Lovely...can anyone ID the dress, I'm looking for something for a dinner/installation banquet for a national 9-1-1 organization that I am a committee  chair for and a good friend is being installed as the National President and the best man at DH and my wedding is the outgoing President...I want something great and classic and stunning!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

skislope15 said:


> OT but did you see the will ferrell tweet about kurt cobain today, so funny




LOL! I missed that one.


----------



## flowergirly

samina said:


> They look too big on her


Yes. The shorts are too big.


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:
			
		

> Delta Goodrem  credit: zimbio



Love and I want her blazer!! Can anyone id it


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kate Moss  credit: zimbio



She always looks chic


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> Stylist June Ambrose



I see something weird on her face... 

Anyway her shoes are so beautiful to me


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Delta Goodrem  credit: zimbio



WOW!

Her jacket.. her shoes... her AMAZING legs! beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> Hayden Panettiere



I want those :cry:


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Sheree Whitfield



I wonder if she's gonna return them to neimans :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

skislope15 said:
			
		

> OT but did you see the will ferrell tweet about kurt cobain today, so funny



:lolots: wow that's hilarious


----------



## needloub

jamidee said:


> I wonder if she's gonna return them to neimans :giggles:


----------



## Nolia

Victoria Beckham in Le Figaro Madame (a French Magazine)
First pair of neon green I think are Pigalle.  Not sure about the second.


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in Le Figaro Madame (a French Magazine)
> First pair of neon green I think are Pigalle.  Not sure about the second.


both pigalle, but that neon green  is fantastic. like wowzers.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I wonder if she's gonna return them to neimans :giggles:




i told my friend when i was watching "how did sheree afford those with her son sleeping on a mattress?"

he was like "beg borrow or steal"


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i told my friend when i was watching "how did sheree afford those with her son sleeping on a mattress?"
> 
> he was like "beg borrow or steal"



that's probably why her son is sleeping on a mattress...mommy needs loubis!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love Victoria's style!


----------



## bobobob

beagly911 said:


> Lovely...can anyone ID the dress, I'm looking for something for a dinner/installation banquet for a national 9-1-1 organization that I am a committee chair for and a good friend is being installed as the National President and the best man at DH and my wedding is the outgoing President...I want something great and classic and stunning!!!


  I think it is Antonio Berardi


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: daily mail


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:


> Kate Upton credit: daily mail


 
omg i love these booties. whats the style name??


----------



## Nolia

jamidee said:


> both pigalle, but that neon green  is fantastic. like wowzers.



I agree!  Must be the angle she's standing on, I thought they were something else!!


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie  credit: just jared


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nicole Richie  credit: just jared



I'm loving her style lately.. So much better than constantly hippy-chic


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Incredibly flattering on her but I hate the dress... It really gives me a dominatrix vibe


----------



## FashionGoddess

chanel*liz said:


> omg i love these booties. whats the style name??


Miss Fast is the style name of these sexy booties!


----------



## bobobob

Kate Winslet credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Kate Winslet credit: zimbio



Her face looks different...


----------



## eve415

bobobob said:


> Nicole Richie  credit: just jared



Love, love, love her dress. Can anyone ID?


----------



## bprimuslevy

fumi said:
			
		

> Her face looks different...



She looks like she has a pregnancy nose.


----------



## skislope15

eve415 said:


> Love, love, love her dress. Can anyone ID?


 
Its by emanuel ungaro


----------



## shontel

Beyonce and Jay-Zs first photographed appearance together since the arrival of daughter Blue Ivy Carter.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love Jay and B.  So cute.


----------



## shontel

Dukeprincess said:


> I love Jay and B.  So cute.



Me too, soooo love them.  Cute new parents.


----------



## pixiesparkle

bobobob said:


> Delta Goodrem  credit: zimbio





bobobob said:


> Cher Lloyd at BRIT Awards 2012  credit: daily mail



Both are gorgeous and I love the shoes!! It seems the Asteroid is becoming the "new" Daff..they are everywhere



bobobob said:


> Lynn Collins  credit: just jared


funny I was at the movies yesterday and they played the trailor for John Carter..Lynn Collins looked like a goddess



Nolia said:


> Victoria Beckham in Le Figaro Madame (a French Magazine)
> First pair of neon green I think are Pigalle.  Not sure about the second.


----------



## ilovemylilo

shontel said:


> Beyonce and Jay-Zs first photographed appearance together since the arrival of daughter Blue Ivy Carter.
> 
> View attachment 1615253
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615254



How cute!


----------



## akillian24

I very inexplicably love them as a couple.
Yay for a Date Night!



ilovemylilo said:


> How cute!


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> omg i love these booties. whats the style name??



Miss fast


----------



## chloe speaks

bobobob said:


> Kate Moss  credit: zimbio


okay, now i am absolutely sure that she got the Contente cut down to Knee High.


----------



## soleilbrun

chanel*liz said:


> omg i love these booties. whats the style name??


 
You have such energy, there is a pair now on the *bay for you!


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: just jared


----------



## bobobob

Sandra Bullock credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale at the 2012 Film Independent Spirit Awards credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus  credit: daily mail


----------



## Flip88

A Amrosio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## skislope15

bobobob said:


> Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio



Did she steal these pants from kim? There horrid


----------



## heiress-ox

bobobob said:


> Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio



eek, she looks so unstable in them in the first pic!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio



That's not really a shoe for a 14 year old to wear to lunch IMO.


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio




wow they've started on the staged paparazzi photo opps at 14?


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio



That's way too much for her


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> wow they've started on the staged paparazzi photo opps at 14?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> wow they've started on the staged paparazzi photo opps at 14?



That's momma Jenner! Gotta whore out all her babies to the press


----------



## needloub

Flip88 said:


> A Amrosio



Are those CL's?


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Cavallari Heads to the Oscars credit: zimbio


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari Heads to the Oscars credit: zimbio




how the HECK did she get an invite?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kristin Cavallari Heads to the Oscars credit: zimbio



Finally proof of bun in le oven!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:
			
		

> how the HECK did she get an invite?



Duh obviously the hills is Oscar worthy entertainment.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Sandra and Kylie's shoes. So wish I owned both of those.


----------



## skislope15

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari Heads to the Oscars credit: zimbio



I cah think of some many other shoes to wear besides plain old nude shoes, dont know why shes even going to the oscars in the first place


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari Heads to the Oscars credit: zimbio



No idea who she is! but I love the dress maybe strass CLs would have worked better!


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari Heads to the Oscars credit: zimbio



Love that color of grey on her skin tone.  She looks great but I wish she wore different shoes...


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari Heads to the Oscars credit: zimbio


 
Cute baby bump


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Jaime King for WSJ Magazine  credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Kyle Richards credit: zimbio



I really love her looks as a busy mom.  I hope I can look this good when I start to have babies...


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Frankie Sandford credit: daily mail



She is FIERCE, but  I am so tired of seeing her in the booties that I missed out on!! So jealy!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari Heads to the Oscars credit: zimbio



this is a very nice pregger dress. I like it a lot.


----------



## fumi

Une Palace







credit: gotceleb.com


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Frankie Sandford credit: daily mail



someone tell me how to do my belt like this.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Jaime King for WSJ Magazine  credit: daily mail



she's such a beautiful girl but this picture and her face are all kinds of wrong.


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Une Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: gotceleb.com



I love the cut and length of this dress.


----------



## needloub

jamidee said:


> this is a very nice pregger dress. I like it a lot.



It's a nice dress in general LOL!   I wish I could wear this dress but I have a short torso!


----------



## Nolia

fumi said:


> Une Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: gotceleb.com



Is this a new style?!


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> Is this a new style?!



yes it's part of the ss12 collection.


----------



## Vodkaine

Flip88 said:


> A Amrosio



Those are not CL. 
No red sole. 
And the insole is red here.


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Une Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: gotceleb.com


 
Beautiful dress.


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum arrives at the 20th Annual Elton John AIDS Foundation's Oscar Viewing Party held at West Hollywood Park on February 26, 2012 in West Hollywood, California.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth - Vanity Fair Oscar Party credit: just jared


----------



## AEGIS

Nicole Ritchie


----------



## bobobob

David Hasselhoff's girlfriend credit: dailymail


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> David Hasselhoff's girlfriend credit: dailymail



Are these karung Bianca's?!?


----------



## indypup

No, they're Woodstocks.


----------



## jamidee

indypup said:
			
		

> No, they're Woodstocks.



Ohhh hate those but they are cute on her

Thanks!


----------



## Star1231

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale at the 2012 Film Independent Spirit Awards credit: zimbio



This jumpsuit is gorgeous.  Anyone know which season its from?


----------



## fumi

Asteroid

credit: celebrityfashion.onsugar.com


----------



## 9distelle

Monica Bellucci


----------



## amd_tan

9distelle said:


> Monica Bellucci



Thanks for posting!! She looks gorgeous in those shoes


----------



## nillacobain

9distelle said:


> Monica Bellucci


 
Beautiful!


----------



## heychar

9distelle said:


> Monica Bellucci



Not a shoe I would have looked twice at until now! They are beaut!


----------



## sophinette007

9distelle said:


> Monica Bellucci


 
Perfection!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

9distelle said:
			
		

> Monica Bellucci



How fantastic is this woman though!!


----------



## 318Platinum

9distelle said:


> Monica Bellucci



I have ALWAYS loved this shoe, but I have only ever seen the stock pictures!! This makes me love them even more, and she has on the colorway that I wanted. The price is still ridiculous, IMO though!


----------



## msd31

Star1231 said:


> This jumpsuit is gorgeous.  Anyone know which season its from?




I believe a site said it is dvf fall 2012.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

fumi said:


> Une Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: gotceleb.com


 

she looks amazing! what a romantic outfit, great for a date along the coastal country side in mid-Spring...top down in some vintage convertible, red wine...charcuterie in a picnic basket in the back seat...swarthy man driving....

I digress-cute shoes, goin' to look them up now! lol but can ya'll tell what my life is lacking?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love those on Monica! So pretty!


----------



## Star1231

msd31 said:


> I believe a site said it is dvf fall 2012.



Thank you!


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen for Glamour UK March 2012 credit: tfs


----------



## sobe2009

chanel*liz said:


> Love and I want her blazer!! Can anyone id it


 Me too is to die for... also the tag price. Her Blazer is Balmain


http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/blazer_cod41258084ed.html

At least is on sale


----------



## sobe2009

9distelle said:


> Monica Bellucci



Love her!


----------



## sobe2009

shontel said:


> Beyonce and Jay-Zs first photographed appearance together since the arrival of daughter Blue Ivy Carter.
> 
> View attachment 1615253
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615254




So cute!!  and she looks great


----------



## myu3160

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari Heads to the Oscars credit: zimbio



Wow that dress is amazing! I would not have gone with those shoes..


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman credit: daily mail


----------



## PetitColibri

sobe2009 said:


> So cute!!  and she looks great



I love your new avi Babe


----------



## sobe2009

PetitColibri said:


> I love your new avi Babe



Awe Thank you  . It means something btw  .... so excited!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

sobe2009 said:


> Awe Thank you  . It means something btw  .... so excited!!!



I bet 
we'll have to talk some more about that


----------



## bobobob

Candice Swanepoel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry credit: zimbio


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Elizabeth Olsen for Glamour UK March 2012 credit: tfs




they airbrushed the HECK out of that girl


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: zimbio


 where are her pants!?!? It looks like she forgot to check and make sure her panties didn't show through her skirt when she left the house.

and I'm over the blue hair.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: zimbio


It does make me love the summerissima even more tho.


----------



## needloub

jamidee said:


> It does make me love the summerissima even more tho.



I love that pair as well!


----------



## myu3160

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: zimbio



Love this look.


----------



## myu3160

bobobob said:


> Candice Swanepoel credit: zimbio



Some models make everything look good.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: just jared


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Kate Walsh credit: just jared



She looks happy.


----------



## AEGIS

Jlo 

shoe:150mm cobra balota
pants and top: Valentino


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Jlo
> 
> shoe:150mm cobra balota
> pants and top: Valentino



I need cobra


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Elizabeth Olsen for Glamour UK March 2012 credit: tfs



Wow... first time I've seen Elizabeth... She is gorgeous 

I think she's more beautiful than her more famous twin sisters!


----------



## nyjaesmith

.


----------



## jamidee

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Wow... first time I've seen Elizabeth... She is gorgeous
> 
> I think she's more beautiful than her more famous twin sisters!



 I agree


----------



## porsche09

Wow


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Bailon credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry credit: dailymail


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Katy Perry credit: dailymail



K it's a done deal. Totally buying the summerissima


----------



## heiress-ox

Jennifer Lopez in Metal Nodo..omg, first time i've seen these in the wild & they are


----------



## heiress-ox

Also Georgina Salpa in Asteroid





And..Carnival Python LPs









Apparently, this is the damage that the Asteroid's did to her foot... be careful ladies!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> Jennifer Lopez in Metal Nodo..omg, first time i've seen these in the wild & they are



Wow. I love. I need to find out which stores carry these...any intel please PM me.


----------



## needloub

jamidee said:


> K it's a done deal. Totally buying the summerissima



I can't resist as well!


----------



## gymangel812

heiress-ox said:


> Also Georgina Salpa in Asteroid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is the damage that the Asteroid's did to her foot... be careful ladies!


how did that happen?!?!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## jamidee

needloub said:


> I can't resist as well!


Post mod pics ASAP!! what color way are you getting?


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


she changed to the sex piggies... I bet casper smart likes those


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:


> how did that happen?!?!


I'm thinking she crossed her legs and missed??? I could see myself doing that.


----------



## jamidee

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


Sometimes I wish I was a 24 year old backup dancer....and a dude. So, I could date jlo.


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone leaves Novikov restaurant in London. credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> Sometimes I wish I was a 24 year old backup dancer....and a dude. So, I could date jlo.



Word.


----------



## indi3r4

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



I like this look better than with metal nodo.


----------



## indi3r4

heiress-ox said:


> Also Georgina Salpa in Asteroid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..Carnival Python LPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is the damage that the Asteroid's did to her foot... be careful ladies!



 that thing is dangerous!


----------



## porsche09

I  Louboutin 


LOOKING FOR:  NUDE LADY DAF


----------



## jamidee

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> I like this look better than with metal nodo.



I agree. It was too much gold and a little off on the colors


----------



## fumi

Jennifer Lopez in Alti
credit: contactmusic.com


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

fumi said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez in Alti
> credit: contactmusic.com



Oh wow that color is incredible on her. I've always loved her  she's like a fine wine,  gets better with age


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Katy and J Lo are looking hot!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I do not like katy's new hair!!


----------



## Nolia

LizzielovesCL said:


> I do not like katy's new hair!!



Same... what is going on with her?  I liked that she used to be a classy retro glam kind of gal... now she's going all Lady Gaga: Tron Edition.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: FreddyO


----------



## needloub

jamidee said:


> Post mod pics ASAP!! what color way are you getting?



I haven't purchased them, but I do plan to do so in the near future!   I just love the pop of white!


----------



## aoqtpi

heiress-ox said:


> Also Georgina Salpa in Asteroid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..Carnival Python LPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is the damage that the Asteroid's did to her foot... be careful ladies!



She reminds me of KK


----------



## aoqtpi

fumi said:


> Jennifer Lopez in Alti
> credit: contactmusic.com



That's some effective boob tape!


----------



## amd_tan

aoqtpi said:


> That's some effective boob tape!


:lolots: Agreed!!


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian in Bollywood






Megan Fox in Bianca






Poppy Delevigne in Multibrida
We are shoe twins!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Nolia said:


> Same... what is going on with her? I liked that she used to be a classy retro glam kind of gal... now she's going all Lady Gaga: Tron Edition.


 

:lolots:


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez in Alti
> credit: contactmusic.com



I loved this dress much better than her Oscar dress


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez in Alti
> credit: contactmusic.com



Looks like there is gonna be another nip slip in t-3 seconds


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry credit: dailymail


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: dailymail



Can anyone ID that coat?!!! Its gorgeous!


----------



## bobobob

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Can anyone ID that coat?!!! Its gorgeous!


 It's Viktor & Rolf


----------



## floridasun8

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: FreddyO



From what little I can see, I'm loving Kim's top. Looks like a white tank with black threads or chains across the front.   Has anyone seen this anywhere?  I must have!  

Edit:  Here's a pic if anyone can locate it....

freddyo.com/wp-content/plugins/autothumb/image.php?src=/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/nene113.jpg&aoe=1&q=100&w=640&h=963&hash=4ed8eaf0d42994c08134ad59c1437800


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Katy Perry credit: dailymail



What style are these? And color? Bianca turquoise suede?


----------



## nillacobain

jamidee said:


> What style are these? And color? Bianca turquoise suede?


 
She's wearing a CL clutch


----------



## carlinha

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: dailymail





jamidee said:


> What style are these? And color? Bianca turquoise suede?



i'm not even sure the shoes are CL, but the "pill bag" she is carrying is


----------



## jamidee

nillacobain said:
			
		

> She's wearing a CL clutch



Ohh hahaha... No wonder they didn't look familiar or the color didn't ring a bell... Silly me


----------



## jamidee

carlinha said:
			
		

> i'm not even sure the shoes are CL, but the "pill bag" she is carrying is



Thanks babe


----------



## 318Platinum

I so wanted that clutch, but at $7,000, NO THANKS!


----------



## Louboufan

Absolutely gorgeous!


bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: daily mail


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: daily mail



And Khloe in the background in Maggies!


----------



## jenayb

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: daily mail



WTH? She doesn't look very good at all in this pic!


----------



## skislope15

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: daily mail



It should be illegal to wear the school girl look at her age


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: daily mail



Wow khloes face looks so fat I wasn't sure tht was her.. Had to do a double take


----------



## beagly911

skislope15 said:


> It should be illegal to wear the school girl look at her age


That is exactly what DH and I were just saying...great minds!!! HAHA


----------



## heiress-ox

Nolia said:


> And Khloe in the background in Maggies!



I don't think that's Khloe, doesn't she have lighter Ombre hair..if it is her, she looks SO different! I like the Maggies though


----------



## skislope15

jamidee said:


> Wow khloes face looks so fat I wasn't sure tht was her.. Had to do a double take





heiress-ox said:


> I don't think that's Khloe, doesn't she have lighter Ombre hair..if it is her, she looks SO different! I like the Maggies though



Thats not khloe


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Yeesh Kim should be more boob conscious they look like they're suffering in that top. The bye byes look FAB tho ugh wish I'd gotten some but the pitch looks dangerous


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## martinaa

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria credit: zimbio



I love her - she is always so cute!


----------



## floridasun8

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria credit: zimbio



What shoes does she have on?  I dont know if I've seen those, but they look super cute!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: daily mail



That shirt reminds me of Colonel Sanders lol


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: zimbio


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: daily mail



I look forward to a day when she makes the decision to go classy.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> I look forward to a day when she makes the decision to go classy.


I wouldn't hold your breathe!!! :lolots:


----------



## jamidee

cts900 said:
			
		

> I look forward to a day when she makes the decision to go classy.


----------



## cts900

jamidee said:


>





beagly911 said:


> I wouldn't hold your breathe!!! :lolots:


----------



## jamidee




----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1628881


 

Now that is a classy woman she always looks impeccable- love that bag what is it?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> I so wanted that clutch, but at $7,000, NO THANKS!



Whaaaaaaaaat??? 7000$, I liked it, liked....
The clutch is funny but overpriced :S


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

skislope15 said:


> It should be illegal to wear the school girl look at her age


----------



## nillacobain

318Platinum said:


> I so wanted that clutch, but at $7,000, NO THANKS!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Kim Kardashian Closet


----------



## jamidee

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian Closet



:weird: I NEVER see her wear any of these fabulous shoes just boring dAfs


----------



## jamidee

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian Closet



Looks like she's already got the neon piggies


----------



## LizzielovesCL

What is Kim's deal lether pleated skirt. I wore the same style except not leather when I was in catholic high school!


----------



## jamidee

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> What is Kim's deal lether pleated skirt. I wore the same style except not leather when I was in catholic high school!



I guess shes the "naughty" version... Although with as whiny as she is I can't imagine her too naughty in bed. After watching her and kris together I got so curious I watched her ray j sex video... And yes just as I expected... Boring. Maybe leather skirts are all she's got to attract a man... Since they know what's on the table


----------



## AEGIS

i have a leather pleated skirt.....and look cute in it but the key is not to wear anything tight up top but something loose and low key...to juxtapose, ykwim?

and yes we know Kim has a beautiful closet of shoes but all she wears are daffs


----------



## needloub

Love the color in KK's collection!


----------



## fumi

nyjaesmith said:


> Kim Kardashian Closet



Soooo jealous!


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad
_"I picked up this bag recently, because it felt glamorous - but still cool with the chain details. I wear this bag with simpler outfits, allowing it to be the statement."_---Bag, Christian Louboutin credit: the coveteur


----------



## mlemee

nyjaesmith said:


> Kim Kardashian Closet


 Beat me to it! How amazing! Love, love, love


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> :weird: I NEVER see her wear any of these fabulous shoes just boring dAfs



I know, when I saw those pics on my phone, all I could think was girlfriend does her shoe closet a major disservice..she has a great selection in there!


----------



## cts900

nyjaesmith said:


> Kim Kardashian Closet



meh....this kinda just makes me mad.  i guess my envy is tainting my view of her collection.


----------



## skislope15

Sophia bush


----------



## skislope15

J Lo in cobra balota outfit Valentino


----------



## stilly

jamidee said:


> Looks like she's already got the neon piggies


 
I thought I saw neon piggies...maybe we'll see her wear them out and give the Dafs a rest...(though I love Dafs)


----------



## nyjaesmith

Monica


----------



## miss.SHOE

nyjaesmith said:


> Monica


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## 9distelle

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

9distelle said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



I love these but I really wish she'd get some kind of bangs or something


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

skislope15 said:


> J Lo in cobra balota outfit Valentino



She look really good!

I love her top


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nyjaesmith said:


> Monica



who is she?

her shoes are 

I like the chain on her head


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

She's an R&B singer.  I never realized how beautiful she is!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> who is she?
> 
> her shoes are
> 
> I like the chain on her head


----------



## LavenderIce

Stacey Dash


----------



## surlygirl

*lav*! 

i am usually not a fan of matchy-matchy but stacey looks cute! would lose the belt, but still fresh and springy.


----------



## needloub

LavenderIce said:


> Stacey Dash



She is my girl crush!  The woman doesn't age at all!  Love the outfit...I especially love those LP slings in that colorway!


----------



## PeepToe

needloub said:


> She is my girl crush!  The woman doesn't age at all!  Love the outfit...I especially love those LP slings in that colorway!


I know!! She is so pretty. I think she was close to 30 when she was in Clueless. Amazing!


----------



## misselizabeth22

ITA, Stacey Dash looks awesome!


----------



## miss.SHOE

CRISPEDROSA said:


> who is she?
> 
> her shoes are
> 
> I like the chain on her head


shes an R&B singer married to shannon brown,a basketball player for the lakers.


----------



## 318Platinum

LavenderIce said:


> Stacey Dash



I so hate her!!! SO FAB and she has on one of my UGHs!! H2T Fab


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:


> Monica



FAB!! The video had the Pink Bollywood, Gold Lady Max, and a few other Loubs that I really couldn't see. Monica does no wrong, along with Brandy! I want these studded Piggies!


----------



## AEGIS

needloub said:


> She is my girl crush!  The woman doesn't age at all!  Love the outfit...I especially love those LP slings in that colorway!




she looks older now....she didn't then though.  it's weird--it's like age hit her all at once.



LavenderIce said:


> Stacey Dash





i love it!


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> *lav*!
> 
> i am usually not a fan of matchy-matchy but stacey looks cute! would lose the belt, but still fresh and springy.



*Sweet Surly*!  I love everything about Stacey's look.  Very tasteful and fresh.  She looks fantastic and I would kill to look like her at 46.  She puts woman half her age to shame.


----------



## needloub

LavenderIce said:


> *Sweet Surly*!  I love everything about Stacey's look.  Very tasteful and fresh.  She looks fantastic and I would kill to look like her at 46.  She puts woman half her age to shame.



I totally agree...she looks fantastic!  I want to look like her NOW!


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato Visits the 'Today' Show credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zooey Deschanel and Hannah Simone credit: dailymail


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Zooey Deschanel and Hannah Simone credit: dailymail


 
 I dont know Im more attracted to  ... I  New Girl


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton attends the Valentino Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## Flip88

Vodkaine said:


> Those are not CL.
> No red sole.
> And the insole is red here.



Oops, you are quite correct. Apologies.:shame:


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Nicky Hilton attends the Valentino Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio



That dress is too cute!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

What's this style?  I'm not well versed in CL.  It has the platform of a bianca, but it looks daintier.  I like it!



bobobob said:


> Demi Lovato Visits the 'Today' Show credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

MissMeggiebeth said:
			
		

> What's this style?  I'm not well versed in CL.  It has the platform of a bianca, but it looks daintier.  I like it!



I think it's alti.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Thanks!



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I think it's alti.


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit:daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: daily mail


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Nicky Hilton attends the Valentino Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio



I love this dress!


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: daily mail


WOW love the dress but the CL's ...I don't know, is it just me or do they not do the dress justice?  Don't get me wrong, they are great and look terrific but with the dress???  hmm


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Kourtney Kardashian credit:daily mail


 Ok, after seeing some of Kims closet WHY OH WHY do we only see them in black?????  There are sooo many other great color option to go with Kourtneys outfit that would have made it pop and look awesome!  Maybe I'm just too cynical tonight!


----------



## akillian24

I thought the same. I feel like perhaps something with some glitz and/or a bit more dainty (pigalles) would have been a better choice. 



beagly911 said:


> WOW love the dress but the CL's ...I don't know, is it just me or do they not do the dress justice?  Don't get me wrong, they are great and look terrific but with the dress???  hmm


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Rita Ora credit: zimbio



yay! first celeb with the Intern Flats


----------



## skislope15

akillian24 said:


> I thought the same. I feel like perhaps something with some glitz and/or a bit more dainty (pigalles) would have been a better choice.



The isolde ould have looked amazing


----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week


----------



## NicoleV1987

beagly911 said:


> Ok, after seeing some of Kims closet WHY OH WHY do we only see them in black????? There are sooo many other great color option to go with Kourtneys outfit that would have made it pop and look awesome! Maybe I'm just too cynical tonight!


 
ITA! All three of the Kardashians have huge shoe collections, but they're always seen in the same couple of pairs.


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> Ok, after seeing some of Kims closet WHY OH WHY do we only see them in black?????  There are sooo many other great color option to go with Kourtneys outfit that would have made it pop and look awesome!  Maybe I'm just too cynical tonight!



I'm also tired of the blazer look. SOOO OVER IT!!


----------



## jamidee

Cari284 said:


> From Paris Fashion Week



pigalle plato!??!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Nicky Hilton attends the Valentino Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio



She looks like she could be marilyn manson's long lost sister... in one of those shots. :weird:


----------



## AEGIS

Rosci 

Dress: Tibi
Shoes: Cork Daffodil


----------



## Cari284

jamidee said:


> pigalle plato!??!



I'm sorry I have no idea. I'm not a CL expert I'm afraid..


----------



## bobobob

"The Only Way is Essex" star Frankie Essex pictured leaving the May Fair Hotel in London. credit: zimbio


----------



## floridasun8

bobobob said:


> "The Only Way is Essex" star Frankie Essex pictured leaving the May Fair Hotel in London. credit: zimbio



Love her dress, but girl's got wayyy too much makeup on!  lol


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: daily mail



The detailing on her dress is beautiful but as its shapeless it does nothing for her! Love the shoes of course


----------



## fumi

Cari284 said:


> From Paris Fashion Week



Love your blog, the photos are amazing!


----------



## jamidee

Cari284 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I have no idea. I'm not a CL expert I'm afraid..



I'm gonna go with yes. From the back they look like piggies! Thanks


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> "The Only Way is Essex" star Frankie Essex pictured leaving the May Fair Hotel in London. credit: zimbio



These girls wear such classier dresses than our jersey shore char.


----------



## 9distelle

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## needloub

^Beautiful dress, but it doesn't help her shape...


----------



## AEGIS

Jennifer Alba


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> "The Only Way is Essex" star Frankie Essex pictured leaving the May Fair Hotel in London. credit: zimbio




think these are fake.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Rosci
> 
> Dress: Tibi
> Shoes: Cork Daffodil


 

Rocsi looks good, even if I can't stand her. Love the way the cork looks with her skin tone, it's "nude-y" Pretty dress color too, I love a long sleeved mini. Take about a 8 inches of hair off the ends and it's a perfect 10 for me!


----------



## skislope15

Jessica Alba....

she looks amazing. love her outfit, ever since you posted your dvf bolo skirt I've been on the hunt for something similar.....damn you both lol



AEGIS said:


> Jennifer Alba


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> think these are fake.



I have to agree...something just seems off especially in the platform area...


----------



## GoGlam

I second that.. these look fake to me


----------



## Cari284

fumi said:


> Love your blog, the photos are amazing!



Thank you so much


----------



## GoGlam

AEGIS said:


> think these are fake.



I agree.. they look fake to me


----------



## Star86doll

bobobob said:


> "The Only Way is Essex" star Frankie Essex pictured leaving the May Fair Hotel in London. credit: zimbio


 these are fake daff, but love the dress so perfect for curve body!


----------



## AEGIS

skislope15 said:


> Jessica Alba....
> 
> she looks amazing. love her outfit, ever since you posted your dvf bolo skirt I've been on the hunt for something similar.....damn you both lol




lol why did i say 'Jennifer'?:weird:


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> These girls wear such classier dresses than our jersey shore char.



jersey shore girls don't wear fakes.  they stay in their lane and play their characters out. i much prefer them.


----------



## skislope15

Zooey Deschanel
Dress rachel zoe Jacket is marni


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Jennifer Alba



She looks adorbs


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



Geez.  I just love her.


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


She is always sooo classy!!  There are so many dresses of hers that I really lust after, I would love this one.


----------



## akillian24

Weird platform and the toe point is funny.



GoGlam said:


> I second that.. these look fake to me


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



Her skin is just flawless...


----------



## bobobob

Actress Debra Messing attends the 3rd Annual Women in the World Summit at David H. Koch Theater, Lincoln Center on March 8, 2012 in New York City. credit: zimbio


----------



## nyjaesmith

J.Lo


----------



## heiress-ox

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo



yay for an Isolde sighting in the wild, J-Lo has been rocking a lot of the new styles lately, but, is she clutching on to randy for dear life?


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> yay for an Isolde sighting in the wild, J-Lo has been rocking a lot of the new styles lately, but, is she clutching on to randy for dear life?



Yea, she has been a loubi roll!


----------



## skislope15

Blake Lively, there's actually about 6 pictures of her in various louboutins

glo.msn.com/style/elle-cover-blake-lively-7826.gallery#!stackState=0__%2Fstyle%2Felle-cover-blake-lively-7826.gallery%3FphotoId%3D82640


----------



## needloub

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo



Her whole look is just fantastic!


----------



## Nolia

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo



Celebrity shoe twin


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dee Hilfiger -"I love shoes... what girl doesnt? I keep my evening shoes on the higher shelves because theyre much prettier to look at. The everyday shoes are on the bottom. My favourite shoes are Prada and Miu Miu and, of course, Louboutin."
"The shoes in the middle were a Christmas present from Tommy. I haven't worn them yet. The other pairs are both Miu Miu. I love that wall of photographs! Marilyn Monroe, Fred Astair, The Rat Pack, Ray Charles I love old Hollywood!"
Tommy Hilfiger- "My Christian Louboutins - 'rock and royalty' - were a birthday gift from Dee. If she can wear Loubs, so can I. They are my favourite. The doors are Keith Haring originals from his own NYC apartment." credit: the coveteur


----------



## nillacobain

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo


 

Love these on her!


----------



## nillacobain

Dita







Source: JustJared


----------



## bobobob

stylist June Ambrose


----------



## samina

bobobob said:
			
		

> "The Only Way is Essex" star Frankie Essex pictured leaving the May Fair Hotel in London. credit: zimbio



Like the dress -can anyone ID it?
shame about the platform profile defo looks off


----------



## anniethecat

Dita  she is just flawless and beautiful!  I love this pic of her.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio



There's that damn leather school girl skirt again... At least It looks decent on nicky


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Dee Hilfiger -"I love shoes... what girl doesn&#146;t? I keep my evening shoes on the higher shelves because they&#146;re much prettier to look at. The everyday shoes are on the bottom. My favourite shoes are Prada and Miu Miu and, of course, Louboutin."
> "The shoes in the middle were a Christmas present from Tommy. I haven't worn them yet. The other pairs are both Miu Miu. I love that wall of photographs! Marilyn Monroe, Fred Astair, The Rat Pack, Ray Charles&#133; I love old Hollywood!"
> Tommy Hilfiger- "My Christian Louboutins - 'rock and royalty' - were a birthday gift from Dee. If she can wear Loubs, so can I. They are my favourite. The doors are Keith Haring originals from his own NYC apartment." credit: the coveteur



Strassed dafs


----------



## jamidee

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Dita
> 
> Source: JustJared



Can't decide if I'm absolutely loving or hating the brassiere peeking through... Maybe it was even, then I think I'd love. But she loves her fetilos


----------



## CMP86

jamidee said:


> Can't decide if I'm absolutely loving or hating the brassiere peeking through... Maybe it was even, then I think I'd love. But she loves her fetilos


I agree!


----------



## heychar

samina said:


> Like the dress -can anyone ID it?
> shame about the platform profile defo looks off



Alot of their dresses (TOWIE & Scousewives) come from celebboutique.com


----------



## soleilbrun

samina said:


> Like the dress -can anyone ID it?
> shame about the platform profile defo looks off


 
The dress is by Stella McCartney.  I love this dress and it comes in other colorways.


----------



## samina

Thanks both!!


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Stacy Keibler at  Audi Beverly Hills opening credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Actress Fan Bing Bing arrives at the Louis Vuitton Ready-To-Wear Fall/Winter 2012 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 7, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## akillian24

I absolutely love this dress & shoe combo.



bobobob said:


> Actress Fan Bing Bing arrives at the Louis Vuitton Ready-To-Wear Fall/Winter 2012 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 7, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Stacy Keibler at  Audi Beverly Hills opening credit: justjared



Wow! I have this dress! Way to go keibler for rockin asos


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Actress Fan Bing Bing arrives at the Louis Vuitton Ready-To-Wear Fall/Winter 2012 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 7, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio



Oh my god


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Stacy Keibler at  Audi Beverly Hills opening credit: justjared



Looooove this dress


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


----------



## DariaD

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



 I just can't believe how beautiful this woman is. Perfection.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



No way! Her face looks so different


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards - Sweet Charity clutch credit: zimbio, saks


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## heiress-ox

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



I also think Kylie is wearing Amytheste Suede Bibis


----------



## 9distelle

Kristin Davis


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail





we have seen your shoe closet Kim! do better!!


----------



## beagly911

9distelle said:


> Kristin Davis


Yeah, VP looks soooo good with a classic dress!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> we have seen your shoe closet Kim! do better!!


Um yeah...hello I want to see some of those amazing shoes!!!  Soooo many colors and styles that just sit there...so wrong!!!


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Mueller credit: dailymail


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> I also think Kylie is wearing Amytheste Suede Bibis


----------



## Star1231

^^I love those Bibis. 

On a separate note, a 14 year-old wearing sky-high heels, super-short shorts and showing cleavage is unacceptable IMO.


----------



## DariaD

Star1231 said:


> ^^I love those Bibis.
> 
> On a separate note, a 14 year-old wearing sky-high heels, super-short shorts and showing cleavage is unacceptable IMO.



This!
She really does look like she's around 30 for me...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Star1231 said:


> ^^I love those Bibis.
> 
> On a separate note, a 14 year-old wearing sky-high heels, super-short shorts and showing cleavage is unacceptable IMO.


 
ITA! Im not prudish at all but seriously its just attracting the wrong attention for a girl that young! If someone didnt know who she was whats to stop them acting inappropiately towards her when shes dressing that way! Cmon Mumma Kris step in and protect yours babies!  ..... Woops I guess I feel strongly about this


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love Dita!! She looks so AWESOME!!
BTW what did Kim do to her face???


----------



## heiress-ox

Star1231 said:


> ^^I love those Bibis.
> 
> On a separate note, a 14 year-old wearing sky-high heels, super-short shorts and showing cleavage is unacceptable IMO.



Agreed, I know when I was fourteen there was NO way my parents would let me out the house in an outfit like that even if I'd wanted to


----------



## l.a_girl19

heiress-ox said:


> agreed, i know when i was fourteen there was no way my parents would let me out the house in an outfit like that even if i'd wanted to



ITA


----------



## AEGIS

heiress-ox said:


> Agreed, I know when I was fourteen there was NO way my parents would let me out the house in an outfit like that even if I'd wanted to



that's bc your parents have sense


----------



## PeepToe

bobobob said:


> Paris Hilton credit: zimbio


Im sorry, but isnt that her mom in the picture with her? Who dresses like a hooker to go out with their mom


----------



## Hipployta

bobobob said:


> Brooke Mueller credit: dailymail



Why is she taunting me with my shoes that I got too small?  I'm still looking for the Brandaplato in 38.5 or 39 if anyone knows anything


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards credit: dailymail


----------



## AEGIS

why is dana wearing gloves?


----------



## jenayb

Star1231 said:


> ^^I love those Bibis.
> 
> On a separate note, a 14 year-old wearing sky-high heels, super-short shorts and showing cleavage is unacceptable IMO.


 
She's a Kardashian, doll. Their login is not the same as yours and mine.


----------



## Star1231

^^You're right J'enay.  I should have known better.


----------



## Star1231

I have the same dress that Adrienne is wearing, I ordered it last year from Asos.


----------



## jenayb

Star1231 said:


> ^^You're right J'enay.  I should have known better.


----------



## CMP86

Star1231 said:


> ^^I love those Bibis.
> 
> On a separate note, a 14 year-old wearing sky-high heels, super-short shorts and showing cleavage is unacceptable IMO.


Agreed!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## aoqtpi

^ Not loving the blonde on her at all


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


 
I dont get it


----------



## bling*lover

PeepToe said:


> Im sorry, but isnt that her mom in the picture with her? Who dresses like a hooker to go out with their mom


 
Or more to the point, why is she dressed like a hooker at all??


----------



## nillacobain

Dita in her trusty roccia VP with bourgundy tip and CL clutch



 

 

 



Source: Zimbio


----------



## needloub

^Dita looks beautiful...as always!


----------



## gigilevangi

I know that Dita's manicure is her trade mark, but it makes her hands look so old and not pretty at all.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



 what did she do to her face?!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton credit: zimbio



She sure loves those tights.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> we have seen your shoe closet Kim! do better!!



I concur!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

>



I want these bibis....

Infact considering she's 14, she should donate them to me .


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kyle Richards credit: dailymail



Wow.. What's her face... You know the annoying brown noser "these cost 30 thousand" girl... Looks slimmer and prettier. Maybe she spent the 30k on some lipo and plastic surgery of various sorts


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



:weird: why oh why is Kim k Tara Reid blonde?!?!


----------



## jamidee

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Dita in her trusty roccia VP with bourgundy tip and CL clutch
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1639628&stc=1&d=1331639749 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1639629&stc=1&d=1331639749 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1639630&stc=1&d=1331639749 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1639631&stc=1&d=1331639749
> 
> Source: Zimbio



Wow adore this dress


----------



## LizzielovesCL

That dress makes her look like a million dollars!!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> I want these bibis....
> 
> Infact considering she's 14, she should donate them to me .


 
... I would be willing to bet ya'll are around the same size.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> ... I would be willing to bet ya'll are around the same size.



See!? It's fate! Kylie, if you're reading, you're too young for those heel, sista. Pass them along to me... I'll keep them nice and pretty until you turn 18. Please and thank you.


----------



## 9distelle

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


Don't like the blonde hair on her


----------



## soleilbrun

bobobob said:


> Kyle Richards credit: dailymail


 
In the second photo all I think about are mickey mouse's hands


----------



## fumi

Kylie Kardashian in Lady Peep


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## cl-pig

Amber rose- wearing pigalle. with Wiz Khalifa outside the house of blues after attending a GNR concert


----------



## stilly

cl-pig said:


> Amber rose- wearing pigalle. with Wiz Khalifa outside the house of blues after attending a GNR concert


 
Love the neon piggies!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

PeepToe said:


> Im sorry, but isnt that her mom in the picture with her? Who dresses like a hooker to go out with their mom



the sad thing is i just read today that the dress she wore that night was from her mom's new dress collection


----------



## heychar

cl-pig said:


> Amber rose- wearing pigalle. with Wiz Khalifa outside the house of blues after attending a GNR concert



Love them! Need them... Ummm maybe the colour in another style?!.. I'm not sure if my feet are ready for piggies as yet!


----------



## sobe2009

cl-pig said:


> Amber rose- wearing pigalle. with Wiz Khalifa outside the house of blues after attending a GNR concert



Like them on her but that color is just not me at all.


----------



## sobe2009

jenaywins said:


>



Love Kim's outfit!!


----------



## RianaB

I'm just trying to get two pair of CLs authenticated but idk where to go?! I'm new to this could someone help and point me on the right direction thanks a lot!!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html



RianaB said:


> I'm just trying to get two pair of CLs authenticated but idk where to go?! I'm new to this could someone help and point me on the right direction thanks a lot!!


----------



## AEGIS

Vanessa Lachay
Oyster Bamboo


----------



## needloub

^I so wish I was able to snag a pair of those Bambou's in the oyster color!


----------



## AEGIS

Riri in Pigalle


----------



## fumi

For all you Summerissima fans out there... 






credit: The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## cts900

nillacobain said:


> Dita in her trusty roccia VP with bourgundy tip and CL clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Zimbio


 
I love this color on Dita.


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> For all you Summerissima fans out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## cl-pig

Ashanti appearing on  BET's 106&Park in Jad Ghandour Gold Legging Pant & Pigalles




You can watch the rest of her appearance here:-
http://www.bet.com/video/106andpark/106guestrewind/ashanti-106-and-park-897.html


----------



## chelle0216

fumi said:
			
		

> For all you Summerissima fans out there...
> 
> credit: The Hollywood Reporter



Thanks fumi! I can't wait to get mine this summer!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Those pants look horrible on Ashanti!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Ashanti 

Shoes: Highness
Blazer: ALC  [Kim K wore it earlier]


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

This. Does. Not. Look. Good!



aegis said:


> ashanti
> 
> shoes: Highness
> blazer: Alc [kim k wore it earlier]


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I agree, Loubiwhirl!! So wrong!!


----------



## surlygirl

she tries so hard, though. lol.


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> she tries so hard, though. lol.





'Shanti is a fail at MOST times


----------



## ilovemylilo

Oy! Jesus..why? 



cl-pig said:


> Ashanti appearing on BET's 106&Park in Jad Ghandour Gold Legging Pant & Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can watch the rest of her appearance here:-
> http://www.bet.com/video/106andpark/106guestrewind/ashanti-106-and-park-897.html


----------



## akillian24

She has such a beautiful face & figure!
With that said: This is painful to look at.  




cl-pig said:


> Ashanti appearing on  BET's 106&Park in Jad Ghandour Gold Legging Pant & Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can watch the rest of her appearance here:-
> http://www.bet.com/video/106andpark/106guestrewind/ashanti-106-and-park-897.html


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Vanessa Lachay
> Oyster Bamboo



Wow nick lackeys rear is awfully nice


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> For all you Summerissima fans out there...
> 
> credit: The Hollywood Reporter



This is the color way I want so bad!


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Vanessa Lachay
> Oyster Bamboo



I have a celebrity shoe twin!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Demi Lovato in Exagona


----------



## 9distelle

Sofia Vergara


----------



## PetitColibri

fumi said:


> For all you Summerissima fans out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: The Hollywood Reporter



Emma Stone looks stunning but I have too say I'm not really loving the summerissima !
the strap coming accross the foot is not looking so good IMO
too bad because I wanted the Favorita but they have the same weird strap...


----------



## 318Platinum

HOLLYWOOD said:
			
		

> Demi Lovato in Exagona



This looks weird on her. I hope it's just a bad shot, because I don't like the Exagona by looking at this. SMH


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Demi Lovato in Exagona



They look ok on her, but I prefer her jacket 



9distelle said:


> Sofia Vergara



 .... i love this woman.


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> 'Shanti is a fail at MOST times



just like her career as of late?


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> Emma Stone looks stunning but I have too say I'm not really loving the summerissima !
> the strap coming accross the foot is not looking so good IMO
> too bad because I wanted the Favorita but they have the same weird strap...



the strap across the toes?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

318Platinum said:


> This looks weird on her. I hope it's just a bad shot, because I don't like the Exagona by looking at this. SMH



Same, maybe the beige will look better? Less chunky.


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> the strap across the toes?



no not this one, the strap bothering me is the one coming across the ankle but not around it if it males sense


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham credit:dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: justjared


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham credit:dailymail


 
Haha I love it when shes tipsy ... in other news, those dafs dont look right on her legs.


----------



## 318Platinum

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Same, maybe the beige will look better? Less chunky.



I hope so. I guess this is another style I can do without.


----------



## PeepToe

318Platinum said:


> I hope so. I guess this is another style I can do without.


I actually feel the same way. I had pre ordered on Saks website and cancelled it. I loved it at first but Im kind of over it now.


----------



## 318Platinum

PeepToe said:


> I actually feel the same way. I had pre ordered on Saks website and cancelled it. I loved it at first but Im kind of over it now.



Yes, I was the same way, only I didn't pre-order. It would have peen pointless, since there is only one pair in my size, plus, I have to try that on, since it's a D'orsay slash peep toe! LOL two negatives for me


----------



## Flip88

Sam Faiers, London, March 15 (center).  She is from the UK programme TOWIE.

Gemma Merna is on the left and Chloe Cummings on the right.


----------



## bobobob

La Toya Jackson credit:dailymail


----------



## akillian24

And she normally rocks Dafs! It might be tipsy + short skirt = too much shoe for tiny VB to pull off.

She still looks overall stunning though. She always does.



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Haha I love it when shes tipsy ... in other news, those dafs dont look right on her legs.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

akillian24 said:


> And she normally rocks Dafs! It might be tipsy + short skirt = too much shoe for tiny VB to pull off.
> 
> She still looks overall stunning though. She always does.



:true:


----------



## cts900

fumi said:


> For all you Summerissima fans out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: The Hollywood Reporter



What a great, happy cover.


----------



## fumi

Jennifer Williams in Highness Tina from 20th anniversary collection






credit: missmeanshoe.com


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner- Sweet Charity Studded crossbody bag  credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit:zimbio


----------



## PetitColibri

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit:zimbio



gorgeous !!!


----------



## shoes4me

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit:zimbio



her (fore)head looks ginormous


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Jennifer Williams in Highness Tina from 20th anniversary collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: missmeanshoe.com



god i hate this shoe so much


----------



## jamidee

shoes4me said:


> her (fore)head looks ginormous



doesn't it always :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit:zimbio



the first celeb rocking the isolde that looks like she can pull it off.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit:zimbio



lovee


----------



## needloub

I would love to see the Isolde paired with a more conservative/classic outfit...something girly.  It would be a great contrast!


----------



## shoes4me

jamidee said:


> doesn't it always :giggles:



indeed. 

but I agree that the isoldes look fab on her, so i´d rather look at her feet...


----------



## carlinha

jamidee said:


> the first celeb rocking the isolde that looks like she can pull it off.



really?  i thought JLo looked amazing in it during American Idol a few weeks ago... dress is by Reem Acra


----------



## needloub

carlinha said:


> really?  i thought JLo looked amazing in it during American Idol a few weeks ago... dress is by Reem Acra



Now this I love!!


----------



## fumi

Jessica Simpson in Trotolita wedges


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> really?  i thought JLo looked amazing in it during American Idol a few weeks ago... dress is by Reem Acra




j.lo can do no wrong in my eyes! she is perfection in a can!


----------



## gymangel812

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit:zimbio


wow i love that HL! and love love love her black isoldes! i want the whole outfit


----------



## sobe2009

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit:zimbio



Get out of town!!!! She looks amazing


----------



## jamidee

carlinha said:
			
		

> really?  i thought JLo looked amazing in it during American Idol a few weeks ago... dress is by Reem Acra



I think it's ok. I think Tamara just pulled it off better, somehow her feet don't look as heavy as j lo. Maybe it's the color difference


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> Jessica Simpson in Trotolita wedges



Those were so cute in person


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> really?  i thought JLo looked amazing in it during American Idol a few weeks ago... dress is by Reem Acra



Exactly, she looks amazing. Since I saw her, I have been obsessed with that dress. 
Actually the celebrities wearing the Isolde have been JLO, Tamara. E and Cassie.  The only questionable was Cassie just because she wanted to be questionable, anyway, lol

Am I missing any other celebrity that have worn the Isolde?


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


> j.lo can do no wrong in my eyes! she is perfection in a can!



 i know!!!!



sobe2009 said:


> Exactly, she looks amazing. Since I saw her, I have been obsessed with that dress.
> Actually the celebrities wearing the Isolde have been JLO, Tamara. E and Cassie.  The only questionable was Cassie just because she wanted to be questionable, anyway, lol
> 
> Am I missing any other celebrity that have worn the Isolde?



oohhh did i miss a pic of cassie, can you repost it please?


----------



## AEGIS

carlinha said:


> i know!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oohhh did i miss a pic of cassie, can you repost it please?


----------



## carlinha

AEGIS said:


>



thanks *aegis*!

:weird::weird::weird:  the outfit is terrible... does not go with the shoes at all!


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> thanks *aegis*!
> 
> :weird::weird::weird:  the outfit is terrible... does not go with the shoes at all!



Let's say, she was trying to be edgy for lack of better words. lol


----------



## carlinha

sobe2009 said:


> Let's say, she was trying to be edgy for lack of better words. lol



 edgy 

FAIL!!!!


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> edgy
> 
> FAIL!!!!



LOL

Love ur avatar ,lady!!!!!!!


----------



## longneckzaraffe

carlinha said:


> really?  i thought JLo looked amazing in it during American Idol a few weeks ago... dress is by Reem Acra


I think its just the angle that they probably took the picture, its a pretty low akward lookin shot of her legs!! she def. looks amazingggg


----------



## carlinha

sobe2009 said:


> LOL
> 
> Love ur avatar ,lady!!!!!!!



thank you hun 



longneckzaraffe said:


> I think its just the angle that they probably took the picture, its a pretty low akward lookin shot of her legs!! she def. looks amazingggg



do you mean JLo or Tamara Ecclestone?  

i think both women are rocking their shoes , totally different vibes/feel... i feel like JLo is the more classy polished look with the blush/cream and rose gold, while Tamara is the more edgy sexy look with the hot pink and black.  i'd definitely wear both outfits


----------



## longneckzaraffe

carlinha said:


> thank you hun
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean JLo or Tamara Ecclestone?
> 
> i think both women are rocking their shoes , totally different vibes/feel... i feel like JLo is the more classy polished look with the blush/cream and rose gold, while Tamara is the more edgy sexy look with the hot pink and black.  i'd definitely wear both outfits


def. JLO, she wore the shoe in such a sexy and classy way..the angle that the shot was taken at just made her legs look weird in the shoe i think!! either way, shes a stunner and like i said in another thread...you can wear a potato sack and have the isoldes on and it would still look amazing, im obsessed!


----------



## carlinha

longneckzaraffe said:


> def. JLO, she wore the shoe in such a sexy and classy way..the angle that the shot was taken at just made her legs look weird in the shoe i think!! either way, shes a stunner and like i said in another thread...you can wear a potato sack and have the isoldes on and it would still look amazing, im obsessed!



 me too, obsessed with this whole look!!!


----------



## sobe2009

carlinha said:


> me too, obsessed with this whole look!!!



Me three!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Chenoweth credit: dailymail


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:


> Kristin Chenoweth credit: dailymail


Not sure if this kind of skinny suits Kristin... her eyes are doing something scary! I do like the shoes!


----------



## PetitColibri

carlinha said:


> really?  i thought JLo looked amazing in it during American Idol a few weeks ago... dress is by Reem Acra



ITA but JLo always looks amazing, just like you do




sobe2009 said:


> Exactly, she looks amazing. Since I saw her, I have been obsessed with that dress.
> Actually the celebrities wearing the Isolde have been JLO, Tamara. E and  Cassie.  The only questionable was Cassie just because she wanted to be  questionable, anyway, lol
> 
> Am I missing any other celebrity that have worn the Isolde?



I agree with this list


----------



## NANI1972

carlinha said:


> really?  i thought JLo looked amazing in it during American Idol a few weeks ago... dress is by Reem Acra



*sigh* JLo is _my _Idol. She always looks so amazing! I think for 40+ she looks better than she did 10 years ago. I would love to play in her closet. I hope she is as genuine IRL as she is on AI.


----------



## sobe2009

NANI1972 said:


> *sigh* JLo is _my _Idol. She always looks so amazing! I think for 40+ she looks better than she did 10 years ago. I would love to play in her closet. I hope she is as genuine IRL as she is on AI.



Nani!!!!  couldn't agree more, she is just perfection!


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore for Helena Rubinstein ad


----------



## carlinha

sobe2009 said:


> Me three!!!!



hehe we're like two peas in a pod *M* 



PetitColibri said:


> ITA but JLo always looks amazing, just like you do
> 
> I agree with this list



*petit*, you are too kind, i only wish i could be like her!



NANI1972 said:


> *sigh* JLo is _my _Idol. She always looks so amazing! I think for 40+ she looks better than she did 10 years ago. I would love to play in her closet. I hope she is as genuine IRL as she is on AI.



right *nani*!  she's totally come into her own as the years have gone by.  i wish i could look as good as she does when i am 40+, heck i wish i could look like her now!  :lolots:


----------



## jenayb

bobobob said:


> Demi Moore for Helena Rubinstein ad


 
Ashton, eat your heart out.


----------



## akillian24

No freaking kidding.



jenaywins said:


> Ashton, eat your heart out.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

akillian24 said:


> No freaking kidding.


 
She looks fabulous! I love Karma...


----------



## chelle0216

Gabrielle Union wearing her sexy Summerissima! :


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:


> Demi Moore for Helena Rubinstein ad


 
WOW!!!

She has a bit of a Dita look going on there! Good for her!


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Demi Moore for Helena Rubinstein ad



Go girl...


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Hampton


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Marlo Hampton



That closet!!


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Demi Moore for Helena Rubinstein ad



Oh my god her face is so photoshopped!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bobobob said:


> Marlo Hampton



Sooo many TDF CL's!


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Marlo Hampton



Her collection is TDF!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Demi looks AMAZING!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> Ashton, eat your heart out.



or photoshop....eat your heart out?


not that she isn't a beautiful woman, because by all means.. she is.


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> or photoshop....eat your heart out?
> 
> 
> not that she isn't a beautiful woman, because by all means.. she is.



Aw, come on. Give the poor woman a break.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:
			
		

> or photoshop....eat your heart out?
> 
> not that she isn't a beautiful woman, because by all means.. she is.



LMAO, we Southern Gals think just alike!! I said the exact same thing, word for word when I saw the photo! Lol, she's a beauty, but this photo, or should I say the Sistine Chapel, is a piece of work! :.-D


----------



## myu3160

bobobob said:


> Marlo Hampton


----------



## PetitColibri

fumi said:


> oh my god her face is so photoshopped!



ita !!


----------



## myu3160

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit:zimbio



She looks lovely!


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> LMAO, we Southern Gals think just alike!! I said the exact same thing, word for word when I saw the photo! Lol, she's a beauty, but this photo, or should I say the Sistine Chapel, is a piece of work! :.-D



She looks younger than I am! I like a little age on women. It's beautiful. I think they should have kept some of her age, makes her look wise and worldly.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Marlo Hampton


and she brought at least HALF with her to Africa


----------



## jamidee

I think her top half has already been posted but here's the bottom half of kimk


----------



## jamidee

Annalynn Mccord and Jenna Dewan


----------



## jamidee

Heidi Klum


----------



## jamidee

Miley for Hunger Games US premiere in Exvota


----------



## bobobob

Actress LaLa Vazquez is all smiles as she is spotted out on the streets of New York City. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Mel B credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: justjared


----------



## Nolia

jamidee said:


> Annalynn Mccord and Jenna Dewan





jamidee said:


> Miley for Hunger Games US premiere in Exvota



I am not liking this crop top mid-riff trends. =/


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Actress LaLa Vazquez is all smiles as she is spotted out on the streets of New York City. credit: zimbio




perfection! except for her spanx


----------



## msd31

bobobob said:


> Actress LaLa Vazquez is all smiles as she is spotted out on the streets of New York City. credit: zimbio



I love the shoes but that is lots of toe overhang.


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria credit: dailymail



I thought that was Victoria Beckham for a sec! I need to get my eyes tested!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Marlo Hampton



I can't see this! I want all from her closet... Those Isoldes :'(


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> I am not liking this crop top mid-riff trends. =/



I'm sort of loving it :shame:


----------



## Nolia

jamidee said:


> I'm sort of loving it :shame:



XD  It's probably just me but whenever I see it, I have this urge to poke them in the ribs for fun.


----------



## fumi

Olivia Palermo in Un Palace

credit: Elle Ukraine


----------



## fumi

heychar said:


> I thought that was Victoria Beckham for a sec! I need to get my eyes tested!



It's not just you! She is totally dressing like Victoria Beckham in this pic! 





jamidee said:


> Miley for Hunger Games US premiere in Exvota



I LOVE LOVE LOVE Miley Cyrus's dress!


----------



## cl-pig

Have not seen _Helmut _in a while!. Lori Loughlin at the  "Mirror Mirror" Los Angeles Première


----------



## cl-pig

Jennifer Pham & Vo Hoang Yen- both Vietnamese model celebs wearing _Pigalles _at an event in Ho Chi Minh City.


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Rihanna credit: justjared



I am STILL Lusting after this style!!!! The one that got away! It just goes to show, NEVER listen to your other half's opinion about a shoe that you really want if he is against them! LOL


----------



## Charlie

jamidee said:


> or photoshop....eat your heart out?
> 
> 
> not that she isn't a beautiful woman, because by all means.. she is.


----------



## Star1231

Wow, the model on the left looks so much like JLO.


----------



## mishybelle

jamidee said:
			
		

> I think her top half has already been posted but here's the bottom half of kimk



KimK looks like Cher here. She really needs to stop getting work done.


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Eclesstone and Holly Valance at The Faberge Big Egg Hunt Grand Auction held at the Royal Courts of Justice in London. credit: zimbio


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> It's not just you! She is totally dressing like Victoria Beckham in this pic!


 
I think she's also wearing a VB dress + a VB bag!


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk credit: dailymail


----------



## myu3160

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk credit: dailymail



Loving that pop of red!


----------



## PeepToe

bobobob said:
			
		

> Irina Shayk credit: dailymail



I keep seeing this girl pop up. Who is she? She looks amazing


----------



## misselizabeth22

Not sure of who this is with Ciara, but Graffiti Daf booties?!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1650636&stc=1&d=1332352428


----------



## heiress-ox

misselizabeth22 said:


> Not sure of who this is with Ciara, but Graffiti Daf booties?!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1650636&stc=1&d=1332352428



off topic, but Ciaras hair is ombre gone wrong.. it looks raggedy


----------



## AEGIS

Nene Leakes in black alti spikes


----------



## AEGIS

Selita Ebanks


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: dailymail


----------



## aoqtpi

heiress-ox said:


> off topic, but Ciaras hair is ombre gone wrong.. it looks raggedy



Exactly what I was thinking. Her hair looks _fried_. Not a good look, IMO.


----------



## 318Platinum

misselizabeth22 said:


> Not sure of who this is with Ciara, but Graffiti Daf booties?!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1650636&stc=1&d=1332352428



OH MY GAWD!!!! I want those so BAD!!! I'm glad I saw them on someone, though. It makes me want them even more!  BTW, Ciara looks as if she didn't put any products on that wig! NO MAAM!


----------



## laureenthemean

Ladies, back to topic NOW.


----------



## jenayb

bobobob said:


> Nicole Richie credit: dailymail


 
On point as usual.


----------



## 9distelle

Genesis Rodriguez


----------



## aoqtpi

bobobob said:


> Nicole Richie credit: dailymail



What style are these? My thoughts were Declic, Miss Clichy or Bianca but I really don't know.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Nicole Richie credit: dailymail



I love her so much now.. she looks so healthy and chic.


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> What style are these? My thoughts were Declic, Miss Clichy or Bianca but I really don't know.


 
They look like Miss Clichy to me.


----------



## heiress-ox

bobobob said:


> Nicole Richie credit: dailymail



nicole looks AMAZING - i almost didn't recognize her, i think she's gotten more tan/darkened her hair, whatever it is, i love it!


----------



## skislope15

PeepToe said:


> I keep seeing this girl pop up. Who is she? She looks amazing



She was the sports illustrated cover model last year


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> Selita Ebanks



Beautiful! 

What color are her piggies?


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> they look like miss clichy to me.



ty!


----------



## needloub

9distelle said:


> Genesis Rodriguez



Oh, I need a pair of LP's in my near future!   I just love the platform!


----------



## bobobob

Actress Kristen Bell arrives at the 20th Anniversary Alzheimer's Association "A Night At Sardi's" at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on March 21, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## mishybelle

^ not really feeling this combo. These Mexibeads Fifi would probably look better with a black or turquoise dress


----------



## cl-pig

Katty Perry, wearing _sex _at the German Echo Awards in Berlin


----------



## cl-pig

Gwen Stefani in pigalles leaving a recording studio


----------



## AEGIS

cl-pig said:


> Katty Perry, wearing _sex _at the German Echo Awards in Berlin





thank goodness that blue hair is gone!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> thank goodness that blue hair is gone!



Lol i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Hipployta

Nolia said:


> I am not liking this crop top mid-riff trends. =/



I have to support Jenna Dewan's outfit because I own it too. It's a fun summer look to me


----------



## jenayb

bobobob said:


> Actress Kristen Bell arrives at the 20th Anniversary Alzheimer's Association "A Night At Sardi's" at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on March 21, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio


 
Mexibeads!!!!!


----------



## PeepToe

AEGIS said:


> thank goodness that blue hair is gone!


Am I crazy? It still looks blue to me


----------



## AEGIS

PeepToe said:


> Am I crazy? It still looks blue to me




no you're not.  i just tilted my screen


----------



## PeepToe

AEGIS said:


> no you're not.  i just tilted my screen


 I did the same thing


----------



## Ms.parker123

LOL, for a second I thought my eyes played tricks on me, Katy hair is still blue!


----------



## aoqtpi

bobobob said:


> Actress Kristen Bell arrives at the 20th Anniversary Alzheimer's Association "A Night At Sardi's" at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on March 21, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio



Love KB and love these on! Maybe not so much with this dress though...


----------



## Nolia

Miranda Kerr in Harper Bazaar Mag for April 2012


----------



## imelda74

she kind of looks like an amazing mannequin.


----------



## 318Platinum

Nolia said:
			
		

> Miranda Kerr in Harper Bazaar Mag for April 2012



LOVE this dress!!!! ;-D


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PeepToe said:


> Am I crazy? It still looks blue to me



It STILL is blue


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## karwood

Nolia said:


> Miranda Kerr in Harper Bazaar Mag for April 2012



Those are not CL, they are Marc Jacobs.

http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jacobs/womens/shoes/mj18333/metallic-mary-jane-pump#?p=1&s=12



318Platinum said:


> LOVE this dress!!!! ;-D



Dress is by Jil  Sander


----------



## chelle0216

heiress-ox said:


> off topic, but Ciaras hair is ombre gone wrong.. it looks raggedy




I agree..


----------



## chelle0216

Nolia said:


> Miranda Kerr in Harper Bazaar Mag for April 2012




Love this dress and the color too..


----------



## Nolia

karwood said:


> Those are not CL, they are Marc Jacobs.
> 
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jacobs/womens/shoes/mj18333/metallic-mary-jane-pump#?p=1&s=12
> 
> My bad.
> 
> Dress is by Jil  Sander





bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Holy, it looked like she had a huge beehive on her head.  But that's just someone behind her.


----------



## bobobob

La La Vazquez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Is she wearing Bianca? In all my life I dont think Ive ever seen her in a Bianca  .. Could be alti but I do hope its not as then she'd be trying something (kinda) new!


----------



## longneckzaraffe

AWW i can't post pix..


----------



## longneckzaraffe

http://data.whicdn.com/images/7920808/tamara-ecclestone-and-christian-louboutin-daffodile-platform-pumps-gallery_large.jpg


----------



## longneckzaraffe

Tamara Ecclestone, love these shoes..

http://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Harrods+Launches+New+Technology+Department+uwU8M_s9C4Nl.jpg


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



WHOA that dress


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


 
Super hot dress!


----------



## flowergirly

karwood said:


> Those are not CL, they are Marc Jacobs.


And they are fabu, as is she there!


----------



## soleilbrun

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


 What's up with her toes? Is she wearing henna?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



love the dress


----------



## bobobob

Nene Leakes' closet


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## Vodkaine

soleilbrun said:


> What's up with her toes? Is she wearing henna?



Come on... It's Dita. She's wearing stockings. Which here, does not look good with open toes, indeed.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


 
I love her flared jeans!


----------



## bobobob

Naya Rivera credit: justjared


----------



## samina

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nene Leakes' closet



Love her wardrobe!!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## PetitColibri

nillacobain said:


> I love her flared jeans!



ITA



bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio



Kim looks amazing here ! so much better than usual ! love the outfit


----------



## cl-pig

Jeri Ryan wearing coxinelle -he Guild of Big Brothers Big Sisters of Greater LA






Sophia bush- 2012 genesis awards- studded pigalles


----------



## fumi

Miley Cyrus looking beautiful in a peach gown and nude Lady Peeps








Tamara Ecclestone in Glitter Jenny Slings







Miranda Kerr in Big Dorcet


----------



## fumi

Debra Messing in Scissor Girl







Thandie Newton in Tigresse and Almeria wedges


----------



## fumi

Christina Aquilera in Daffodiles







Candice Swanepoel







Lily Collins in Jenny Sling






Elizabeth Banks in Sobek


----------



## fumi

La La Vazquez in Nude Pigalle






credit: coolspotters.com


----------



## fumi

Tamara Ecclestone in Lady Highness in the new python batik print 







credit: coolspotters.com


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Miley Cyrus in Exvota again







credit: coolspotters.com


----------



## aoqtpi

fumi said:


> Miley Cyrus in Exvota again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: coolspotters.com



Thanks for all the eyecandy! I love Sophia and La La's outfits so much!


----------



## fumi

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for all the eyecandy! I love Sophia and La La's outfits so much!



You're very welcome!


----------



## fumi

Beth Shak, who is in the documentary, "God Save My Shoes" 








She has four shoe closets, and about 700 pairs of Louboutins.

Each closet is protected by a digital lock.

The full article is here:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/25/m...-about-high-heels.html?pagewanted=1&src=twrhp


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> Beth Shak, who is in the documentary, "God Save My Shoes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has four shoe closets, and about 700 pairs of Louboutins.
> 
> Each closet is protected by a digital lock.
> 
> The full article is here:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/25/m...-about-high-heels.html?pagewanted=1&src=twrhp


----------



## aoqtpi

fumi said:


> Beth Shak, who is in the documentary, "God Save My Shoes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has four shoe closets, and about 700 pairs of Louboutins.
> 
> Each closet is protected by a digital lock.
> 
> The full article is here:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/25/m...-about-high-heels.html?pagewanted=1&src=twrhp



Love her!


----------



## jenayb

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



She is such a pretty girl, but she looks so different these days! 



fumi said:


> Tamara Ecclestone in Lady Highness in the new python batik print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: coolspotters.com



OMG Tamara looks amazing with her hair up!!


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Tamara Ecclestone in Lady Highness in the new python batik print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: coolspotters.com


 
Usually not a fan of her style but she looks good here


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> Tamara Ecclestone in Lady Highness in the new python batik print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: coolspotters.com



She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Stephanie***

KK style is horrible!


----------



## 318Platinum

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> She looks gorgeous!



I saw a woman trying these on and they are FAB!!! I am more than sure she left the boutique with them and the matching clutch! I should have asked if they had my size! Lol


----------



## fumi

Brooklyn Decker in Bis Un Bout


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I really like Miley's short hair...cute on her!!


----------



## jamidee

I love this dress with her skin....


awe damn. I see it's already posted. sorry.


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Christina Aquilera in Daffodiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice Swanepoel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily Collins in Jenny Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Banks in Sobek



hmmm... Christian looks slimmer everywhere than usual, but with more junk in the trunk. It almost looks like someone transposed her head on kim k's body? :weird:


----------



## jamidee




----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


>



i like her clutch


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i like her clutch


Yea, I do too! not sure how I feel about the CLs, kind of make her feet look extra long.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton and Irina Shayk credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



Ew


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> Ew



Totally agree. She looks better with the flour! :loots: Okay, that was harsh, but yeah, not feeling this look at all.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> Selita Ebanks



Pls pls , i know its a CL thread but I wanna know the ID of the white shirt w/ little stars ..... Please, anyone know it?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> I saw a woman trying these on and they are FAB!!! I am more than sure she left the boutique with them and the matching clutch! I should have asked if they had my size! Lol



Ohhh platinum, these shoes are out of this world... I wish i had them


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Brooklyn Decker in Bis Un Bout


I like the bis un bout on her


----------



## longneckzaraffe

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Pls pls , i know its a CL thread but I wanna know the ID of the white shirt w/ little stars ..... Please, anyone know it?


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-.eTtjeHnYFsxUVT1ZaSwIQ

euipment star blouse


----------



## fumi

Tamara Ecclestone


CL Purse and Glitter Lady Peep








Pigalle









Highness








Sorry if any of these are repeats.

credit: coolspotters.com


----------



## fumi

Emma Stone 







credit: just jared


----------



## bobobob

Adriana Lima credit: dailymail


----------



## 318Platinum

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ohhh platinum, these shoes are out of this world... I wish i had them



Yes, they are SO HOTT in person, but I still can't justify that price.


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:


> Emma Stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: just jared



LOVE the gown. Chanel, I'm guessing? I know the shoes are killer, but if you don't know the style, you can't really see it, but I have seen it before. Emma always delivers in my book!


----------



## shoes4me

fumi said:


> Brooklyn Decker in Bis Un Bout



beautiful shoes and legs, but somethings seems off with that dress and jacketcombo...


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> Emma Stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: just jared



Call me crazy, but I love this dress and especially on her!


----------



## miss.SHOE

fumi said:


> Emma Stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: just jared


i love these shoes!!


----------



## miss.SHOE

Rihanna and Brooklyn Decker at a promo for the movie  'Battleship' here in London.


----------



## sobe2009

318Platinum said:


> LOVE the gown. Chanel, I'm guessing? I know the shoes are killer, but if you don't know the style, you can't really see it, but I have seen it before. Emma always delivers in my book!




 Années Folles , they also came out in nude and pink.


----------



## sobe2009

fumi said:


> Beth Shak, who is in the documentary, "God Save My Shoes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has four shoe closets, and about 700 pairs of Louboutins.
> 
> Each closet is protected by a digital lock.
> 
> The full article is here:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/25/m...-about-high-heels.html?pagewanted=1&src=twrhp


----------



## AEGIS

KLS


----------



## AEGIS

fumi said:


> Emma Stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: just jared





i havent seen the Annee Folles in a minute


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

fumi said:


> Emma Stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: just jared


 
this girl is such a winner to me! werk Emma, weeeerrrrkkkk! 



miss.SHOE said:


> Rihanna and Brooklyn Decker at a promo for the movie 'Battleship' here in London.


 
They look like fun here  RihRih probably could have done a nude shoe...but she still looks nice


----------



## NicoleV1987

miss.SHOE said:


> Rihanna and Brooklyn Decker at a promo for the movie 'Battleship' here in London.


 

First time in a while Rihanna isn't looking a hot mess


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## akillian24

I like her casual style. I'm not always a fan of her dress-up choices - but I think she looks fantastic here.



bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

^ agree.. this look suits her much better.  

On another note, does she ever stay home!?!


----------



## akillian24

LOL! Such a good question.



GoGlam said:


> On another note, does she ever stay home!?!


----------



## jamidee

akillian24 said:


> I like her casual style. I'm not always a fan of her dress-up choices - but I think she looks fantastic here.



I like how the girl going through the revolving is dressed better... just add the birkin to her outfit and wa-la!


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail


----------



## GoGlam

jamidee said:


> I like how the girl going through the revolving is dressed better... just add the birkin to her outfit and wa-la!



I think that might be her sister, Petra... Tamara's probably spending so much time in LA because Petra and her new hubby bought the former Spelling mansion


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

longneckzaraffe said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-.eTtjeHnYFsxUVT1ZaSwIQ
> 
> euipment star blouse



Ohhh thank you


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

318Platinum said:


> Yes, they are SO HOTT in person, but I still can't justify that price.



Platinum!! What is that I see on you avatar??? Amaaaaaaaaazing!! New booties?? OMG!


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Platinum!! What is that I see on you avatar??? Amaaaaaaaaazing!! New booties?? OMG!



I am really feeling this Chanel that Dita is carrying! The jacket is TDF as well!!!  Dita does no wrong!!!

*Cris*, YES MA'AM!! I did a reveal thread. They are so darn HOTT!!! I am so deep in love! I still hate that I missed out on the Beige Lady Daf! You rock those oh so well, darling!


----------



## ilovemylilo

miss.SHOE said:


> Rihanna and Brooklyn Decker at a promo for the movie  'Battleship' here in London.



RiRi cleaned up ... She look good!


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: dailymail


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera credit: dailymail



Xtina looks more svelte!


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera credit: dailymail



Those Altis are making my heart flutter! Are they new or past season?

Christina Milian looks cute! loving the green nail polish!


----------



## bobobob

Teresa Giudice credit: zimbio


----------



## heiress-ox

bobobob said:


> Teresa Giudice credit: zimbio



holy orange..and i do not mean her top


----------



## fumi

Jennifer Lopez's new single, Dance Again, wearing Isolde









credit: justjared


----------



## GoGlam

Holy wow... Is that Aubrey O'Day (sp?)?


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera credit: dailymail



They look so happy.  These pictures made me .


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Paris Hilton credit: zimbio



ICK! Those Bianca 120s are Horrendous!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> ICK! Those Bianca 120s are Horrendous!!!!



Ditto.. I just cant with the super big platform!


----------



## nillacobain

^She's also a size 41 so I guess that isn't helping either.


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Paris Hilton credit: zimbio



Her feet look scary...
It's the dreaded "clog" effect that Msr. L hated so much!!


----------



## heiress-ox

nillacobain said:


> ^She's also a size 41 so I guess that isn't helping either.



lol I guess, I'm around the same size, that's why I always try to go for a higher heel in the hopes it'll make my feet seem less long!


----------



## skislope15

Vanessa lachey


----------



## Doglover1610

^^^I love the Lacheys! I'm so happy for them.....even though they have no idea that I exist


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## PetitColibri

bobobob said:


> Paris Hilton credit: zimbio



the bianca 120 make her feet look huge ! waow...


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Bethenny Frankel credit: dailymail



Glad to see some oldies!  Minibout's


----------



## Louboufan

Past season. Loving the YSL Tributes!


heychar said:


> Those Altis are making my heart flutter! Are they new or past season?
> 
> Christina Milian looks cute! loving the green nail polish!


----------



## fumi

Minka Kelly in New Declic


----------



## may3545

bobobob said:


> Paris Hilton credit: zimbio



Can someone tell me where this dress is from? Thanks in advance


----------



## fumi

Selena Gomez in New Simples 












credit: mirror.co.uk


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato credit: zimbio


----------



## ElisaBr13

Can someone ID Celina Gomez's dress, please?


----------



## skislope15

Dress is by Ani Lee



fumi said:


> Selena Gomez in New Simples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: mirror.co.uk





ElisaBr13 said:


> Can someone ID Celina Gomez's dress, please?


----------



## fumi

Bar Refaeli 












credit: trenddiaries


----------



## fumi

Taylor Swift in bright yellow dress and Double Noued







Michelle Trachtenberg on set of Gossip Girl with Roxanne bag by CL






credit: coolspotters


----------



## fumi

Kerry Washington in Belle Zeppa







credit: essence


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I do not like the 120 Bianca's at all!! Gross!!


----------



## bobobob

Toni Braxton credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee




----------



## skislope15

someone beat you to it post ##:giggles::giggles:

*7297* 



jamidee said:


>


----------



## skislope15

LeAnn Rimes at CMA's


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

fumi said:


> Bar Refaeli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: trenddiaries



She looks so chill...I love this look. Great body too!



bobobob said:


> Paris Hilton credit: zimbio



I actually like Bianca 120s...I don't think they look so great on Paris because her legs are really skinny, not the best pairing with the dress but they're not so bad either. Maybe because I'm 5'10" and a size 42 I can empathize not always wanting to be 6'4"  #bigfeetpower lol


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Toni Braxton credit: zimbio



I'm really diggin' the Exagona now!


----------



## jamidee

skislope15 said:


> someone beat you to it post ##:giggles::giggles:
> 
> *7297*



ohh silly me. 

I haven't looked thru the thread recently and just saw and posted. I guess I should look first.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

bobobob said:


> Toni Braxton credit: zimbio



i love this shoe now, ive seen it on i need it!!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera credit: dailymail


love those bubblegum pink pants!


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato credit: zimbio


----------



## AEGIS

Lala 

Dress: $17 from KMart


http://fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/lala-anthony-new-york-city.jpg


----------



## gymangel812

fumi said:


> Michelle Trachtenberg on set of Gossip Girl with Roxanne bag by CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: coolspotters


anyone know who makes her shoes? charlotte olympia?


----------



## fumi

gymangel812 said:


> anyone know who makes her shoes? charlotte olympia?



B Brian Atwood


----------



## bobobob

Giuliana Rancic credit: zimbio


----------



## aoqtpi

skislope15 said:


> LeAnn Rimes at CMA's



She seems to wear these a lot! I love this colour on the canvas; kinda wish I had more Toutenkaboucles!


----------



## fumi

It seems like the Summerissima is popular with a lot of celebrities.

Here is Taylor Swift wearing them at the 2012 Country Music Awards









credit: stylebistro


----------



## skislope15

AEGIS said:


> Lala
> 
> Dress: $17 from KMart
> 
> 
> http://fashionbombdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/lala-anthony-new-york-city.jpg



Thats a cute dress!


----------



## skislope15

bobobob said:


> Giuliana Rancic credit: zimbio



Love her entire outfit especially the skirt


----------



## PeepToe

After seeing the exagona on a couple of different ladies in this thread. I hate it. I'm glad that I cancelled my pre-order from saks.


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Giuliana Rancic credit: zimbio



Love her coat!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail



WOW! I didn't even know she knew how to drive! Alright then, Lady!


----------



## slimcouture

skislope15 said:


> Love her entire outfit especially the skirt




The skirt is from asos. It's the fishtail skirt in coated lace.  I have it and love it.


----------



## fumi

Abigail Breslin in 2012 Vogue Japan wearing Just Piks


----------



## Ms. K

may3545 said:


> Can someone tell me where this dress is from? Thanks in advance


 
It's a Rachel Gilbert dress, she's an Australian designer.


----------



## bobobob

"Real Housewives of Beverly Hills" Lisa Vanderpump arriving at JFK Airport with her dog Giggy. credit: zimbio


----------



## skislope15

slimcouture said:


> The skirt is from asos. It's the fishtail skirt in coated lace.  I have it and love it.



Thank you!


----------



## skislope15

skislope15 said:


> Thank you!



Its on sale for $28.65


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

fumi said:


> It seems like the Summerissima is popular with a lot of celebrities.
> 
> Here is Taylor Swift wearing them at the 2012 Country Music Awards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: stylebistro



she looks pretty here, her eye make up is always on point  I would never have thought of the Summerissima with a long gown, but looks fine. I wonder if they're comfortable.



bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail



she looks so casual and cute! Now...where are her driving flip flops? lol The thought of driving in Dafs is enough to make my insurance rates up lol



318Platinum said:


> WOW! I didn't even know she knew how to drive! Alright then, Lady!



and now I know this pic is staged...look at her looking at the pump monitor as if she cares how much it costs to fill her tank...it'll click when it's full ma'am! What's she gonna do, stop @ $50?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Kendall Jenner credit: dailymail



good to see a kid dressing like a kid. Quintessential anti-Daddy Booty shorts and sneakers lol I actually approve, even if she is giving me scantily clad Wednesday Adams


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> good to see a kid dressing like a kid. Quintessential anti-Daddy Booty shorts and sneakers lol I actually approve, even if she is giving me *scantily clad Wednesday Adams*


----------



## fumi

Brooklyn Decker in Neon Pigalles! 














credit: grazia


----------



## fumi

Georgia May Jagger in Un Bout






credit: tankobserver


----------



## bobobob

New mom Beyonce arrives at an office building in Manhattan wearing tight white jeans and silver heels to accentuate her post baby body but hid her face with a scarf.  credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Blake Lively in Volcano strassed Pigalle flats













credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Actress Kate Bosworth arrives to the premiere of "L!fe Happens" at AMC Century City 15 theaters on April 2, 2012 in Century City, California.- Au Palace  credit: zimbio


----------



## heychar

fumi said:


> Brooklyn Decker in Neon Pigalles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: grazia



Oh yup! My quest for these begins lol


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato credit: zimbio


----------



## Vodkaine

PetitColibri said:


> the bianca 120 make her feet look huge ! waow...



Her shoes size is 42.


----------



## mishybelle

I'm loving Brooklyn Decker's outfit, but girl needs to wear a bra. Seriously, they are down to her waist


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> Brooklyn Decker in Neon Pigalles!
> 
> credit: grazia



Are these the Fluro yellow Pigalles? Can anyone do a 100% confirmation? I get these mixed up with a green one that is supposedly out there.


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> Are these the Fluro yellow Pigalles? Can anyone do a 100% confirmation? I get these mixed up with a green one that is supposedly out there.



Yes these are the yellow ones


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> Yes these are the yellow ones



Yay! Thanks Fumi for the con.!


----------



## fumi

Christian Aguilera in Daffs







credit: justjared


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> Brooklyn Decker in Neon Pigalles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: grazia



These shoes are fierce! Love Pigalle 120, but its so hard to walk on, 100 would be good too! I'm glad I ordered them


----------



## boxermomof2

CRISPEDROSA said:


> These shoes are fierce! Love Pigalle 120, but its so hard to walk on, 100 would be good too! I'm glad I ordered them



I know! I love the red soles with the bright yellow. I caved and ordered the 100 yesterday and I just received shipping notice!


----------



## ccgjcv21

Wow Christina looks so much better with less stuff going on!


fumi said:


> Christian Aguilera in Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


----------



## legaldiva

OMG LeAnn's pose/body language at hte CMAs just screams desperation.


----------



## fumi

Eva Longoria in Maggie Santa Fe








credit: coolspotters


----------



## needloub

^Just gorgeous!!


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj credit: justjared


----------



## Nolia

fumi said:


> Christian Aguilera in Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



That is a good look for her~!


----------



## nyjaesmith

NeNe Leakes


----------



## fumi

Tamara Ecclestone's closet- Louboutins galore!





























You can read the article at:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-Birkin-bags-Louboutin-heels-Ugg-boots.html

credit: dailymail


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> Tamara Ecclestone's closet- Louboutins galore!
> 
> You can read the article at:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2123552/Inside-Tamara-Ecclestones-closet-Birkin-bags-Louboutin-heels-Ugg-boots.html
> 
> credit: dailymail



I know she has some very nice treasures in there, but her closet looks a MESS!!!! She is doing a GREAT disservice to the storage of her goods! Shameful!


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> I know she has some very nice treasures in there, but her closet looks a MESS!!!! She is doing a GREAT disservice to the storage of her goods! Shameful!



IKR? I was thinking about how cramped all her pretty shoes look


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> IKR? I was thinking about how cramped all her pretty shoes look



Exactly! I am extremely sad for her McQueen clutches! They are all rubbing and cramped up against each other! Just sad.


----------



## nillacobain

318Platinum said:


> Exactly! I am extremely sad for her McQueen clutches! They are all rubbing and cramped up against each other! Just sad.


 
I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## martinaa

fumi said:


> Eva Longoria in Maggie Santa Fe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: coolspotters


 
I miss her sexy body. I think she is too thin...IMO


----------



## bobobob

Brooklyn Decker strikes a pose in Katie Ermilio at the Battleship press conference on Thursday (April 5) in Seoul, South Korea. credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul credit: zimbio


----------



## PetitColibri

318platinum said:


> exactly! I am extremely sad for her mcqueen clutches! They are all rubbing and cramped up against each other! Just sad.



ita !


----------



## PetitColibri

martinaa said:


> I miss her sexy body. I think she is too thin...IMO



exactly ! she's too thin ! still grogeous though


----------



## nyjaesmith

More of NeNe


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:


> More of NeNe



LOVE IT!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

nyjaesmith said:


> NeNe Leakes


 


nyjaesmith said:


> More of NeNe


 
Wow, NeNe looks good. That red is doing everything for her complexion and the gold...I vote yes


----------



## bobobob

Mercedes 'MJ' Javid of 'Shahs of Sunset' credit: zimbio


----------



## AndiCLogs

fumi said:


> Christian Aguilera in Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



She is getting fat again...BUT i don't care - DAFFS forever !


----------



## Nolia

Pink Satin Jennys 



fumi said:


> Tamara Ecclestone's closet- Louboutins galore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read the article at:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-Birkin-bags-Louboutin-heels-Ugg-boots.html
> 
> credit: dailymail


----------



## aoqtpi

kCav 
Couldn't find really good pics of the shoes though


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Mercedes 'MJ' Javid of 'Shahs of Sunset' credit: zimbio



She is really a mess! Even on the show, she is just............. On a positive note, the Exagona looks great on her, but that is it.


----------



## fumi

Claire Danes









credit: dailymail


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Mercedes 'MJ' Javid of 'Shahs of Sunset' credit: zimbio



I saw this style on Demi Lovato in black and dont like them specially but its totally different in beige, love how they look =)


----------



## Marisa783

Amber Rose in Neon Pigalles






credit: atlnightspots.com


----------



## 318Platinum

Marisa783 said:


> Amber Rose in Neon Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: atlnightspots.com



WERK!!!!!!!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Janet Jackson

She is wearing the Daf Booty in new commercial 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FQ84oD7pcM


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:


> janet jackson



i die!!!


----------



## mlemee

318Platinum said:


> I know she has some very nice treasures in there, but her closet looks a MESS!!!! She is doing a GREAT disservice to the storage of her goods! Shameful!



Gosh, you should see mine! I think hers looks very neat compared to my 'jungle'


----------



## needloub

Janet's waist is so tiny!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

needloub said:
			
		

> Janet's waist is so tiny!!!



I am sure this is photoshop at its best. I'm sure she has lost a lit of weight, but this is touched without a doubt!


----------



## needloub

^You're so right...it is so noticeable!


----------



## amd_tan

Marisa783 said:


> Amber Rose in Neon Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: atlnightspots.com



Love this look! Neon piggies are so cute!


----------



## fumi

Brooklyn Decker in Crosspiga








credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## akillian24

Those shoes are absolute perfection with that dress.



bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## nyjaesmith

J.Lo


----------



## bobobob

Amber Rose credit: zimbio


----------



## mishybelle

^what the?


----------



## bobobob

Actress Analeigh Tipton attends the ELIE SAAB private dinner at Crown on April 5, 2012 in New York City. credit: zimbio


----------



## heychar

mishybelle said:


> ^what the?



Lol was thinking the same thing!


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Actress Analeigh Tipton attends the ELIE SAAB private dinner at Crown on April 5, 2012 in New York City. credit: zimbio



She looks so grown up from her _ANTM_ days...


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: justjared


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: justjared



WOW! She has worn both Black and RG in less than three days! Looks way better than I thought, but are the straps detachable?


----------



## amd_tan

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: justjared



O M G I die!!!! 
I was so set on the black!!! Now these pics are making me undecided again!!

Thanks for posting bobobob 
Xoxo


----------



## nillacobain

akillian24 said:


> Those shoes are absolute perfection with that dress.


 
Ita


----------



## 318Platinum

.


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison credit: zimbio


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Holly Madison credit: zimbio



Love these!


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Christie Brinkley credit: zimbio



This actually looks really good!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Amber Rose credit: zimbio



wow!!  she is soo tall!


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: justjared



Those shoes!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love those on JLo and the Pensee on Christie!


----------



## bobobob

Terri Seymour credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Terri Seymour credit: zimbio



Get those toes done, Honey! I LOVE it!


----------



## aoqtpi

bobobob said:


> Holly Madison credit: zimbio



Love!


----------



## NicoleV1987

Lady GaGa in (custom?) gold Daffs


----------



## fumi

Lala Vazquez






















credit: ebolay, bossip


----------



## fumi

Lala Vazquez in McQueen dress and Un Bout









credit:fashionbombdaily


----------



## PetitColibri

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: justjared



WAOW just amazing in this color way too !


----------



## heychar

Those booties look great on Lala would never have looked twice at this style before that pic! Not keen on that dress with them though!


----------



## Faraasha

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: justjared



Absolutely gorgeous!!! She always knows how to wear them, doesn't she..


----------



## needloub

^Yes, she does!!


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: justjared



How can she be this hot always??????


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## nyjaesmith

NeNe


----------



## creighbaby

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



such a subtle outfit for church services.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nyjaesmith said:


> NeNe


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## akillian24

That's not the same dress JLo was wearing on AI, but in a blue vs. the green metallic, is it?



nyjaesmith said:


> NeNe


----------



## PetitColibri

bobobob said:


> Holly Madison credit: zimbio



are those silver very mix ?


----------



## 9distelle

Debbie O'Toole


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

NicoleV1987 said:


> Lady GaGa in (custom?) gold Daffs


awesome


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

9distelle said:


> Debbie O'Toole



She looks amazing! Love this dress!!!


----------



## bobobob

Brandy credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Peta Murgatroyd credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emily Blunt credit: justjared


----------



## gymangel812

PetitColibri said:


> are those silver very mix ?


yes


----------



## skislope15

bobobob said:


> Brandy credit: zimbio



Her bag is wayyyy too big, it is literally luggage


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> Brandy credit: zimbio



Love B's hair!


----------



## needloub

skislope15 said:


> Her bag is wayyyy too big, it is literally luggage



Love the bag, but I totally agree!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Ughhhhh the Very Mix on Holly is a classic!


----------



## Dianabanana12

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail




This dress is not working for her :X


----------



## Dianabanana12

.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel, star of the hit reality show "Bethenny Ever After", is all smiles while leaving the Crosby hotel in NYC after lunching with friends. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brandy credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Brandy credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Brandy credit: zimbio


 
That is one short skirt.


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> That is one short skirt.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## cl-pig

Nicole Scherzinger  spotted out at the Hakkasan restaurant in Soho, London


----------



## cl-pig

TOWIE star Amy Childs outside the ITV studio in London


----------



## fumi

Penelope Cruz in 20th anniversary Bow Bow shoes
















credit: dailymail


I'm not really feeling those shoes with that outfit. Maybe tighter jeans or a dress/skirt would go better with those shoes...


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian in Daffs






















credit: dailymail


----------



## heychar

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



Love that jacket! Anyone know where it's from??


----------



## nillacobain

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> That is one short skirt.


 
This is the first thing I thought when I saw this pic.


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail


 
Nice jacket!


----------



## karwood

heychar said:


> Love that jacket! Anyone know where it's from??



Jacket is by Christopher Kane:

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...jacket/Product.aspx?p=3428435&pc=1949759&cl=4


----------



## heychar

karwood said:


> Jacket is by Christopher Kane:
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...jacket/Product.aspx?p=3428435&pc=1949759&cl=4



Thank you I'll check it out


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

needloub said:


> I was thinking the same thing!


 


nillacobain said:


> This is the first thing I thought when I saw this pic.


 
 its the only thing I noticed really! haha.

I love these! I think they look so cute with the velvet coat.



fumi said:


> Penelope Cruz in 20th anniversary Bow Bow shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail
> 
> 
> I'm not really feeling those shoes with that outfit. Maybe tighter jeans or a dress/skirt would go better with those shoes...


----------



## 318Platinum

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> That is one short skirt.



She had just finished performing on Live with Kelly with Monica. I think it's hot with the lace underneath


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



What is that she is dragging on her heel?  Is this the only color Daff she has? I mean, Gaga has the rainbow, literally, and I would think someone that loves to wear Daffs as much as she does would have a rainbow collection as well. J/S


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> What is that she is dragging on her heel?  Is this the only color Daff she has? I mean, Gaga has the rainbow, literally, and I would think someone that loves to wear Daffs as much as she does would have a rainbow collection as well. J/S



This thought also crossed my mind until I saw her closet pics!  she has different colours! 
They must be her 'Go-To' shoes! ..are they really that comfy?? maybe I need to invest in a pair already!


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> What is that she is dragging on her heel?  Is this the only color Daff she has? I mean, Gaga has the rainbow, literally, and I would think someone that loves to wear Daffs as much as she does would have a rainbow collection as well. J/S



Don't be fooled, the woman has the whole bloody rainbow of Dafs and other shoes for that matter, but we somehow always see her in black dafs, altis or Lassagis at the minute


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Burke credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

318Platinum said:


> She had just finished performing on Live with Kelly with Monica. I think it's hot with the lace underneath


 
Undoutedly its very pretty but still that lace is skimming some butt  thanks for the context though!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

heychar said:


> This thought also crossed my mind until I saw her closet pics!  she has different colours!
> They must be her 'Go-To' shoes! ..are they really that comfy?? maybe I need to invest in a pair already!


 
hmmmm.. YES!! They are so comfy without a doubt my most comfortable pair! If you can walk in LP you will find Dafs a dream.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Bethenny Frankel, star of the hit reality show "Bethenny Ever After", is all smiles while leaving the Crosby hotel in NYC after lunching with friends. credit: zimbio



Beautiful green birkin! Love her entire outfit


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



Has she lost weight? She looks so nice and beautiful to me!


----------



## heychar

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> hmmmm.. YES!! They are so comfy without a doubt my most comfortable pair! If you can walk in LP you will find Dafs a dream.



That's it I think I need some black kid ones!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

heychar said:


> That's it I think I need some black kid ones!


----------



## fumi

Charlize Theron in Belle Zeppa










credit: babble.com


----------



## fumi

Emma Watson in Simple









credit:  coolspotters


----------



## starr_shenell

heiress-ox said:


> Don't be fooled, the woman has the whole bloody rainbow of Dafs and other shoes for that matter, but we somehow always see her in black dafs, altis or Lassagis at the minute


 
LOL


----------



## starr_shenell

heychar said:


> That's it I think I need some black kid ones!


 
Go for it!  They are scarce, so grab them while you can!


----------



## heychar

starr_shenell said:


> Go for it!  They are scarce, so grab them while you can!



 Are they?? I thought they were a classic style that stock gets replenished often


----------



## nyjaesmith

*Monica*
Credit:Glamazonsblog


----------



## 9distelle

Shay Mitchell


----------



## aoqtpi

nyjaesmith said:


> *Monica*
> Credit:Glamazonsblog



Not loving this...


----------



## aoqtpi

9distelle said:


> Shay Mitchell



Hot!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

nyjaesmith said:


> *Monica*
> Credit:Glamazonsblog



Don't love her outfit but the shoes are out of this world


----------



## mistyknightwin

Me either, she should have done a dress or a skirt to show off the shoe....those jeans looks crazy overtop of them....


aoqtpi said:


> Not loving this...


----------



## mistyknightwin

NeNe and J-Lo always give me LIFE when they wear their CL's...NeNe esp. reps for the 5'10 and taller Ladies....

Love it!! 


nyjaesmith said:


> NeNe


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney  credit: zimbio


----------



## poptarts

Not exactly a typical Celeb in CLs, but the famous Pom Pom pup, Boo, took a break from his Nordies tour to pose with some beautiful CLs. It's too cute not to share 

















_photo credit: nordstrom's fb page_


----------



## heychar

poptarts said:


> Not exactly a typical Celeb in CLs, but the famous Pom Pom pup, Boo, took a break from his Nordies tour to pose with some beautiful CLs. It's too cute not to share
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/574648_10150725473519837_12854644836_9133489_1168324695_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/574648_10150725473554837_12854644836_9133491_1676538977_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/s720x720/574648_10150725473529837_12854644836_9133490_649775121_n.jpg
> 
> 
> _photo credit: nordstrom's fb page_



OMG that has to be the cutest pooch i've ever seen I want one!


----------



## cl-pig

Chanel Iman -at the Cartier Juste un Clou Party in a Cushnie et Ochs Knee Length Dress  and the _pigalili_


----------



## GoGlam

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Chanel Iman -at the Cartier Juste un Clou Party in a Cushnie et Ochs Knee Length Dress  and the pigalili



Lol she looks like she's going to cry! Cheer up, you're beautiful AND well-dressed, jeez!


----------



## rock_girl

Amy Lee, the lead singer of Evanescence wearing Piros.  I see the red heel peeking through...

Photo Credit: Paul Archuleta/FilmMagic


----------



## cl-pig

Gemma Arterton at the release party for the new Diet Coke bottles in London wearing_pigalles_


----------



## starr_shenell

heychar said:


> Are they?? I thought they were a classic style that stock gets replenished often


 
I had to wait at least 6 monts for them to restock.  They were sold out, and the boutiques recently got more and I was told that they would not be getting anymore after this latest shipment.  I'm referring to the black kid only.  I know there is a purple and blue coming out later this year. I could be wrong, but based on the wait that I had, I definitely would not pass them up!


----------



## heychar

starr_shenell said:


> I had to wait at least 6 monts for them to restock.  They were sold out, and the boutiques recently got more and I was told that they would not be getting anymore after this latest shipment.  I'm referring to the black kid only.  I know there is a purple and blue coming out later this year. I could be wrong, but based on the wait that I had, I definitely would not pass them up!



Oh shucks! I wanted 2 pairs a plain pair and a pair to DIY strass! ..Oh well if its meant to be it will be!


----------



## starr_shenell

heychar said:


> Oh shucks! I wanted 2 pairs a plain pair and a pair to DIY strass! ..Oh well if its meant to be it will be!


 
That is exactly what I did, bought one pair for DIY (I'm not actually doing the work) and a second pair for a plain black shoe.  I tracked one down, then they were sold out and then about 2 weeks later I got another pair from Dallas.  I will let you know if I get more info on the black kid, but you can still get a colored one for strassing beacause they just paint over it with dye, any fabric should be fine. 

I know you will get one at some point, and you should totally have them strassed!


----------



## 9distelle

Julie Gonzalo


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

poptarts said:


> Not exactly a typical Celeb in CLs, but the famous Pom Pom pup, Boo, took a break from his Nordies tour to pose with some beautiful CLs. It's too cute not to share
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/574648_10150725473519837_12854644836_9133489_1168324695_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/574648_10150725473554837_12854644836_9133491_1676538977_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/s720x720/574648_10150725473529837_12854644836_9133490_649775121_n.jpg
> 
> 
> _photo credit: nordstrom's fb page_



suuuuuper cute !


----------



## aoqtpi

poptarts said:


> Not exactly a typical Celeb in CLs, but the famous Pom Pom pup, Boo, took a break from his Nordies tour to pose with some beautiful CLs. It's too cute not to share
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/574648_10150725473519837_12854644836_9133489_1168324695_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/574648_10150725473554837_12854644836_9133491_1676538977_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/s720x720/574648_10150725473529837_12854644836_9133490_649775121_n.jpg
> 
> _photo credit: nordstrom's fb page_



I  Boo!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Kardashian Family Stylist posted this pic from one of Khloe's photo shoots


----------



## fumi

^ Sooo jealous!


----------



## heiress-ox

nyjaesmith said:


> Kardashian Family Stylist posted this pic from one of Khloe's photo shoots



 khloe has great shoes...(understatement of the year)


----------



## ilovemylilo

nyjaesmith said:


> Kardashian Family Stylist posted this pic from one of Khloe's photo shoots



Wow!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

poptarts said:


> Not exactly a typical Celeb in CLs, but the famous Pom Pom pup, Boo, took a break from his Nordies tour to pose with some beautiful CLs. It's too cute not to share
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/574648_10150725473519837_12854644836_9133489_1168324695_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/574648_10150725473554837_12854644836_9133491_1676538977_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/s720x720/574648_10150725473529837_12854644836_9133490_649775121_n.jpg
> 
> 
> _photo credit: nordstrom's fb page_



ADORABLEE!!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Kardashian Family Stylist posted this pic from one of Khloe's photo shoots



UGH! I just need that Pigalili Plato please!!!!


----------



## fumi

Jennifer Lopez on American Idol in Catherine Malandrino dress and Christian Louboutin Asteroid pumps









credit: glamazon


----------



## fumi

Monica in Bourriche booties








credit: coolspotters


----------



## fumi

Jennifer Hudson in Bourriche








credit: coolspotters


----------



## fumi

Evelyn Lozada in Bollywood









credit: fashionbomb


----------



## fumi

Christie Brinkley in 20th anniversary Pensee 








credit: coolspotters


----------



## fumi

Christina Aquilera on The Voice in Pigalili Plato









credit: superqueen


----------



## aoqtpi

fumi said:


> Jennifer Lopez on American Idol in Catherine Malandrino dress and Christian Louboutin Asteroid pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: glamazon



That bod. Slammin'.


----------



## fumi

Selita Ebanks in Metal Nodo Lady Peep















credit: coolspotters


----------



## fumi

Selita Ebanks in DVF dress and Just Picks








credit: fashionrollcall


----------



## fumi

Gwen Stefani in Stella McCartney and Pigalle


----------



## fumi

Madonna in Dolce & Gabbana dress and CL heels















credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Jennifer Lopez in Ella Moss dress and Toutenkaboucle heels














credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney credit: dailymail


----------



## chelle0216

nyjaesmith said:


> Kardashian Family Stylist posted this pic from one of Khloe's photo shoots


Omg! I gotta have that turquoise Summerissima!!!!


----------



## skislope15

The colour of this dress is amazing!




fumi said:


> Selita Ebanks in Metal Nodo Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: coolspotters


----------



## akillian24

Carrying toddler & wearing Dafs.  *bows down*



bobobob said:


> Coleen Rooney credit: dailymail


----------



## nyjaesmith

Bey


----------



## fumi

nyjaesmith said:


> Bey



Love these shoes! But the streets are so nasty and gross


----------



## needloub

Jennifer Lopez looks great...and I agree, her body is slammin'!


----------



## fumi

Coleen Rooney in 20th anniversary Lady Gres 









credit: mirror


----------



## fumi

Coleen Rooney in Highness








credit: mirror


----------



## fumi

Danielle Lloyd in Daf Sling







credit: mirror


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> Coleen Rooney in Highness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: mirror



I am loving this pair more and more...


----------



## fumi

needloub said:


> I am loving this pair more and more...



Net a porter just got the Lady Highness too


----------



## needloub

^Thanks for the info...off to go check it out


----------



## RedBottomLover

fumi said:
			
		

> Coleen Rooney in 20th anniversary Lady Gres
> 
> credit: mirror



Can someone id the dress?


----------



## fumi

RedBottomLover said:


> Can someone id the dress?



It's by a local Liverpool designer named Philip Armstrong.


----------



## 9distelle

Kara Tointon


----------



## gfairenoughh

i love the dafsling! so adorable


----------



## needloub

9distelle said:


> Kara Tointon



An absolute perfect nude for her!!


----------



## fumi

Shailene Woodley










credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Olga Kurylenko in Canon Booties









credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Minka Kelly in Summerissima










credit: justjared


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:


> Shailene Woodley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio




 The one that got away.


----------



## nyjaesmith

Beyonce


----------



## ilovemylilo

nyjaesmith said:


> Beyonce



Julius looks kinda creepy in the back....lol


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Montag


----------



## mishybelle

^are those clic clacs? For a booty picture? Wrong choice, IMHO.


----------



## fumi

Christina Aquilera on The Voice wearing crystal bodysuit and Christian Louboutin Very Mix pumps








credit: yahoo


----------



## fumi

Coco wearing Hot Pink Pigalle Platos
















credit: oncelebrity


----------



## fumi

Ashley Tisdale in Burlina








credit: modoration


----------



## GoGlam

fumi said:
			
		

> Christina Aquilera on The Voice wearing crystal bodysuit and Christian Louboutin Very Mix pumps
> 
> credit: yahoo



The second Christina loses a few lbs she's back to stripping down


----------



## amd_tan

fumi said:


> Christina Aquilera on The Voice wearing crystal bodysuit and Christian Louboutin Very Mix pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: yahoo



 Love the Green Very Mix!!


----------



## NicoleV1987

bobobob said:


> Heidi Montag


 
Did she have her implants removed?


----------



## misselizabeth22

I can't get the video to add, but Flo Rida is sky diving in The men's sneaker in the Wild Ones video!!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Nene


----------



## nillacobain

GoGlam said:


> The second Christina loses a few lbs she's back to stripping down


 
 LOL


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Zeta-Jones credit: justjared


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> Christina Aquilera on The Voice wearing crystal bodysuit and Christian Louboutin Very Mix pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: yahoo



I really love this shoes!  But just her shoes...


----------



## aoqtpi

bobobob said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones credit: justjared



This woman looks so good _all_ the time!


----------



## 318Platinum

GoGlam said:
			
		

> The second Christina loses a few lbs she's back to stripping down



Lol, really? I thought it was 24/7 regardless!


----------



## GoGlam

318Platinum said:


> Lol, really? I thought it was 24/7 regardless!


 
Haha!


----------



## shopingisfun

Coco in red bottoms


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


The usual classic Dita style but a little too much black for me.  Is it just me or are her ankles at a really strange angle???  Maybe its just when they took the pic.  Still a great classic style!


----------



## GoGlam

beagly911 said:
			
		

> The usual classic Dita style but a little too much black for me.  Is it just me or are her ankles at a really strange angle???  Maybe its just when they took the pic.  Still a great classic style!



Agree about her ankles. I thnk she's done it purposely and they've grown accustomed to the contortion


----------



## fumi

Christina Aquilera in Bianca









credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Australian model Nicole Trunfio in Halte and Lady Max














credit: modelcandids


----------



## fumi

Jessica Biel in Summerissima







credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Emmy Rossum in Jenny Packham dress and Disconoeud








credit: zimbio


----------



## nyjaesmith

Monica


----------



## fumi

nyjaesmith said:


> Monica



OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## nillacobain

nyjaesmith said:


> Monica


 

Beautiful!


----------



## fumi

Solange Knowles in Bis un Bout









credit: globalgrind


----------



## fumi

Lala Anthony in Bis un Bout







credit: global grind


----------



## fumi

.


----------



## bobobob

Karina Smirnoff credit: zimbio


----------



## skislope15

dear lord who picked this horrid outfit out.....



fumi said:


> Solange Knowles in Bis un Bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: globalgrind


----------



## Louboufan

Those pants!


fumi said:


> Solange Knowles in Bis un Bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: globalgrind


----------



## Louboufan

I love the whole outfit!


skislope15 said:


> dear lord who picked this horrid outfit out.....


----------



## heychar

skislope15 said:


> dear lord who picked this horrid outfit out.....



lol i'm guessing she did! her style is very unique to say the least!


----------



## heychar

nyjaesmith said:


> Monica



Love this look! whats the price of these Daffs?


----------



## amag520

fumi said:
			
		

> Lala Anthony in Bis un Bout
> 
> credit: global grind



Didn't know Lala and Anna Wintour "hung out" hehe


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:
			
		

> love this look! Whats the price of these daffs?



$1,895


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> $1,895



Thank you


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:


> Thank you



Welcome. I am on the wait list for these, and I'm really wanting them now, but I think these may be out of my reach right now! LOL Are you thinking of getting them?


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> Welcome. I am on the wait list for these, and I'm really wanting them now, but I think these may be out of my reach right now! LOL Are you thinking of getting them?



I thought they were hideous at first but now they are making me a little weak lol I really don't want to want these right now but I think I do!  I saw a rainbow python pair on instagram aswell and OMG they were beautiful


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Scarlett Johansson credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk credit: dailymail


----------



## floridasun8

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk credit: dailymail



Holy drop dead gorgeous!  That dress is also TDF!  Can anyone ID?


----------



## 318Platinum

heychar said:
			
		

> I thought they were hideous at first but now they are making me a little weak lol I really don't want to want these right now but I think I do!  I saw a rainbow python pair on instagram aswell and OMG they were beautiful



My thoughts exactly! A rainbow pair? Is it authentic? What should I type in to find it? ;-D


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> My thoughts exactly! A rainbow pair? Is it authentic? What should I type in to find it? ;-D



I've posted a pic in the new styles thread!


----------



## fumi

Katharine Mcphee









credit: justjared


----------



## 9distelle

Saskia Boxford


----------



## gymangel812

dita's shoe collection *drool*
http://screen.yahoo.com/sexy-star-s-jaw-dropping-shoe-collection-28987056.html


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Scarlett Johansson credit: dailymail


 
What happened to her? She has lost all that va-va-voom factor she used to have. Dress is nice though.


----------



## jamidee

nyjaesmith said:


> Monica


don't know how she walks in those :weird:


----------



## jamidee

nillacobain said:


> What happened to her? She has lost all that va-va-voom factor she used to have. Dress is nice though.


she seems much thinner.


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:


> don't know how she walks in those :weird:



they look like they are a size too big or something. I really need some profile shots of this shoe.


----------



## bobobob

Emily Blunt credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: dailymail


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Emily Blunt credit: zimbio


 

Beautiful outfit!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## needloub

gymangel812 said:


> dita's shoe collection *drool*
> http://screen.yahoo.com/sexy-star-s-jaw-dropping-shoe-collection-28987056.html



Thanks for the link! She is not only beautiful, she is humble as well!


----------



## akillian24

She looks fantastic here!



bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn credit: justjared


----------



## starr_shenell

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


 
I like Kim's combo here!


----------



## sassy lady J

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Bey



Can someone tell me the name of these shoes please...TIA

They are on page 503 sorry


----------



## nyjaesmith

sassy lady J said:


> Can someone tell me the name of these shoes please...TIA
> 
> They are on page 503 sorry



A.L.C

http://coolspotters.com/musicians/b...-leopard-printed-silk-trousers#medium-2275000


----------



## nillacobain

sassy lady J said:


> Can someone tell me the name of these shoes please...TIA
> 
> They are on page 503 sorry


 
Bis Un Bout


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese 
http://ca.shine.yahoo.com/blogs/shi...ese-burlesque-dancer-model-her-170407337.html


----------



## sassy lady J

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Bis Un Bout



Thanks Nilla!!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## NY_Mami

It seems as if the Unbout has become the new _"it shoe" _in Hollyweird..... I like Picks & Co. better though....


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



These look so cute on her!  Nice to see her wearing something other than Daffs


----------



## beagly911

^^^so agree, its a refreshing change!!!


----------



## fumi

Selena Gomez in 20th anniversary Alta Dentelle boots
















credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Carmen Electra in Glitter Bibi






credit: yahoo


----------



## fumi

Solange Knowles, another celebrity spotted yet again in Bis Un Bout 








credit: huffingtonpost


----------



## NY_Mami

WWE Diva Maryse in Lady Clou.... she is the only female wrestler besides Trish Stratus that I've seen rock a pair of Loubies.... her and The Miz's shoe game is on point for wrestler's.... lol...


----------



## 318Platinum

NY_Mami said:
			
		

> WWE Diva Maryse in Lady Clou.... she is the only female wrestler besides Trish Stratus that I've seen rock a pair of Loubies.... her and The Miz's shoe game is on point for wrestler's.... lol...



Darn!!! I so want these in White!!! ;-D HOTT!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Marlo Hampton


----------



## needloub

318Platinum said:


> Darn!!! I so want these in White!!! ;-D HOTT!



I've always loved them in white as well!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


 
Say what you want, they do look happy together.


----------



## candiebear

nyjaesmith said:


> Marlo Hampton


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> Darn!!! I so want these in White!!! ;-D HOTT!


Me too! 



nyjaesmith said:


> Marlo Hampton


WOW


----------



## needloub

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Say what you want, they do look happy together.


----------



## skislope15

NY_Mami said:


> WWE Diva Maryse in Lady Clou.... she is the only female wrestler besides Trish Stratus that I've seen rock a pair of Loubies.... her and The Miz's shoe game is on point for wrestler's.... lol...




Staci keebler has been seen in loubies as well,, but shes a bit more reformed i guess lol


----------



## cts900

fumi said:


> Solange Knowles, another celebrity spotted yet again in Bis Un Bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: huffingtonpost



I LOVE her hair. Love, love, love, love, LOVE.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian in Bis Un Bout credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## fumi

^I love her BV clutch!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Will this be her new Daf? I love Kim but seriously does she not know she can wear a different style every day?


----------



## Louboufan

nyjaesmith said:


> Marlo Hampton


Love her style


----------



## akillian24

What a knockout!




fumi said:


> Solange Knowles, another celebrity spotted yet again in Bis Un Bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: huffingtonpost


----------



## NY_Mami

skislope15 said:


> Staci keebler has been seen in loubies as well,, but shes a bit more reformed i guess lol


 
I forgot about Stacy.... but true... lol....


----------



## NY_Mami

nyjaesmith said:


> Marlo Hampton


 
Marlo's closet is everything.... especially those corner shelves wit' the shoes on display....


----------



## NY_Mami

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Will this be her new Daf? I love Kim but seriously does she not know she can wear a different style every day?


 
She gon be back to her Daffs.... X-Tian puts out a new one every season..... And she has a closet full of options but wear the same shoe....


----------



## bobobob

Christa B. Allen at the American Red Cross Annual Red Tie Affair credit: justjared


----------



## needloub

^So girly!  I love it!


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith credit: justjared


----------



## akillian24

FAB!!  ^^^^  Love the shoes and the Prada Gauffre!


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith credit: justjared



Love Jada, Willow looks like Will sooo much here!


----------



## cl-pig

TOWIE stars Lauren Goodger and Sam Faiers out in London


----------



## heychar

cl-pig said:


> TOWIE stars Lauren Goodger and Sam Faiers out in London



Lauren looks like shes lost a bit of weight! she looks better for it!


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


When I saw this pic of Kim and Kanye, the first thing I noticed (besides her suede Celine and Bis Un Bout) was how much Kanye was smiling.


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Christa B. Allen at the American Red Cross Annual Red Tie Affair credit: justjared


 I LOVE Christa's dress, edgy and classic!


----------



## legaldiva

The Kim K + Kanye + Bis un bout photo is just too much cliche for me.  Vomit.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Oh... WHADDAYA KNOW! Daf(fy) hath returned.



bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Michelle Williams






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Jada Pinkett Smith in Marisa boots






credit: celebzine


----------



## fumi

Spanish actress Elena Anaya in Lady Max






credit: proposa


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> Jada Pinkett Smith in Marisa boots
> 
> credit: celebzine



LOVE!! I still want those boots!! ;-D


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Michelle Williams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


 
Lovely!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian in Bis Un Bout credit: imnotobsessed



CHANGE YOUR SHOES AND YOUR PANTS!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

fumi said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith in Marisa boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celebzine



Not loving this look... skinny jeans would have been better, IMHO.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian - Bis Un Bout again credit: zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

Spice Girl Mel B at a promo event for Jenny Craig in Australia with Dame Edna


----------



## nyjaesmith

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian - Bis Un Bout again credit: zimbio



NO to EVERYTHING including Kris' Gucci Look


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian













credit: justjared


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



I'm so over her style. It's so repetitive.


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm so over her style. It's so repetitive.



I'm so over her ALTOGETHER!!


----------



## floridasun8

318Platinum said:


> I'm so over her ALTOGETHER!!


----------



## grtlegs

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk credit: zimbio




Can anyone ID the dress!!!...help.....


----------



## amd_tan

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



She looks fabulous here! 
She gets photographed too often that sometimes we see her too much and feel that she's getting boring with her style but lately she has been quite on form with her outfits!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I agree. I am not a fan of Kanye or Kimmie K, but I do think they look happy together. I love the last pic of them holding hands. Maybe I'm uber emo at the moment, but I think that picture is just adorable. and I like what both of them are wearing. it's a world gone mad. mad I tell ya!


----------



## fumi

Rihanna in 20th anniversary Bois Dore













credit: sandrarose


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian in Neon Pigalles 













credit: celebpop


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian in Bis un Bout






credit: justjared


----------



## amd_tan

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Neon Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celebpop



 I love the neon piggies on her! Thanks for posting hun! Xo


----------



## amd_tan

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ I agree. I am not a fan of Kanye or Kimmie K, but I do think they look happy together. I love the last pic of them holding hands. Maybe I'm uber emo at the moment, but I think that picture is just adorable. and I like what both of them are wearing. it's a world gone mad. mad I tell ya!



Not a Kim K fan either! Lol I just found out they are dating!!


----------



## floridasun8

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Neon Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celebpop



Don't like her, but love this outfit!


----------



## heychar

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Neon Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celebpop



Love the way shes wearing them here!


----------



## akillian24

I thought the same!!! And I totally feel like I want a pair.. but since I'm just starting out with CL, feel like I should stick with something not *quite* so trendy.

KK really looks fantastic here.



heychar said:


> Love the way shes wearing them here!


----------



## pixiesparkle

fumi said:


> Rihanna in 20th anniversary Bois Dore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: sandrarose


I love her dress  !!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Rihanna in 20th anniversary Bois Dore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: sandrarose


is it just me or does her makeup look overly dark for the young fresh dress?


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Neon Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celebpop


kk redemption!!!! and I want to know what jeans those are...? anyone have an id?


----------



## heychar

akillian24 said:


> I thought the same!!! And I totally feel like I want a pair.. but since I'm just starting out with CL, feel like I should stick with something not *quite* so trendy.
> 
> KK really looks fantastic here.



Ooooh noooo get them! I'll be rocking mine in 2013 and so on... lol


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> kk redemption!!!! and I want to know what jeans those are...? anyone have an id?



Me too! Anyone?? The fit looks great not too tight and not overly baggy


----------



## 318Platinum

pixiesparkle said:


> I love her dress  !!



The dress is Marchesa Couture. I wanted this dress so bad, but I think it's like 7 or 8 grand? I believe 7, though.


----------



## pixiesparkle

318Platinum said:


> The dress is Marchesa Couture. I wanted this dress so bad, but I think it's like 7 or 8 grand? I believe 7, though.



 only if I had that much to spare..It's nearly as much as much as my wedding dress budget


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:


> Me too! Anyone?? The fit looks great not too tight and not overly baggy


I found them. They are JET jeans.


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> I found them. They are JET jeans.



Thanks for that


----------



## katran26

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Neon Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celebpop



LOVE the neon!!! and the entire outfit...well done


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian in Daffy







credit: fabsugar


----------



## fumi

Victoria Beckham in Highness







credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Cheryl Cole in 20th anniversary Djaldos







credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Annabelle Dexter-Jones in Bow Bow







credit: styleite


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> Victoria Beckham in Highness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio



I am loving this shoe more and more


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: justjared


----------



## chanel*liz

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kate Walsh credit: justjared



She looks chic, love her trench


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> Victoria Beckham in Highness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio



VB is so beautiful... I wanna grow old like her  (well, not that she's old, you guys know what I mean lol)

and her collection of dresses are just DIVINE


----------



## beagly911

chanel*liz said:


> She looks chic, love her trench


 
I love her trench too but the little peek of the dress underneath has me curious...I really like the hint I see!!


----------



## skislope15

Gretchen rossi


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Cavallari credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kim Zolciak  credit: zimbio


----------



## nyjaesmith

bobobob said:


> Kim Zolciak  credit: zimbio



LOVE The shoes
Don't care for the dress


----------



## fumi

Kylie Jenner






credit: dailymail


----------



## heychar

fumi said:


> Annabelle Dexter-Jones in Bow Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: styleite



She looks ill or tired!


----------



## fumi

Kate Upton











credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Irina Shayk 






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Mischa Barton






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Maria Fowler in Filter pump












credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Carmen Electra






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Kourtney Kardashian











credit: dailymail


----------



## blueeyeskelli

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Neon Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celebpop




Can some help ID? Are these 100 or 120? they dont look as high as the 120?


----------



## fumi

blueeyeskelli said:


> Can some help ID? Are these 100 or 120? they dont look as high as the 120?



They are 120mm.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

fumi said:


> They are 120mm.



Damn it i was hoping they was a 100 and still looked that good so i could pass on the 120 lol 

thank you fumi


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Annabelle Dexter-Jones in Bow Bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: styleite


 

So cute! I would totally wear this - including the clutch


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Kate Walsh credit: justjared


 
So chic --- as usual!!


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> Victoria Beckham in Highness
> 
> credit: zimbio



Oh how I missed Vicky on here!! ;-D


----------



## amd_tan

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Daffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: fabsugar



Pretty look! Daffys are so comfy!



fumi said:


> Victoria Beckham in Highness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio



VB's braid is cute! I love the way she rocks her Highness! 

MAJOR thanks to *Fumi* for always updating this thread!! I really enjoy the pics!! Xoxo


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

fumi said:


> Victoria Beckham in Highness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio



I really love her.... hair! lol


----------



## fumi

amd_tan said:


> MAJOR thanks to *Fumi* for always updating this thread!! I really enjoy the pics!! Xoxo


----------



## mishybelle

fumi said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



Ew, it kinda looks like she is wearing the leather pants kim has been living in lately and they are all stretched out. They make kourt look really sloppy, which is too bad because she usually looks so pulled together.


----------



## mishybelle

fumi said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



Kylie and Kendall finally look age appropriate. It's just kind of funny to me that kylie looks like she is wearing one of kim's outfits


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari credit: dailymail





bobobob said:


> Kim Zolciak  credit: zimbio



Kristin = cute prego style

Kim = trashy prego style

Love the green/blue Very Mix though!


----------



## bab

fumi said:


> Kate Upton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail


 
Nice basic pumps. Do you know what style these are? Are they Simple 120?


----------



## fumi

bab said:


> Nice basic pumps. Do you know what style these are? Are they Simple 120?



I believe they are Declics.


----------



## bab

thank you Fumi


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Real Housewives Marlo Hampton


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail


----------



## miss.SHOE

fumi said:


> Real Housewives Marlo Hampton


this is taking lounging by the pool to a whole new level.  I approve.


----------



## surlygirl

fumi said:


> Real Housewives Marlo Hampton



Strangé! It's you, girl! Strangé!


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Zhang Ziyi - Lady Peep credit: zimbio


----------



## kittenslingerie

fumi said:


> Carmen Electra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



Carmen is so freaking gorgeous! Love these on her.


----------



## gymangel812

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Those pants are awful and her face gets more fake each time I see her.


----------



## kittenslingerie

gymangel812 said:


> Those pants are awful and her face gets more fake each time I see her.



I like the pants, just not on her and not with those shoes. The face I completely agree on.


----------



## bobobob

Brooklyn Decker credit: justjared


----------



## akillian24

Perfection



bobobob said:


> Brooklyn Decker credit: justjared


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> Real Housewives Marlo Hampton


She is so predictable with her labels...she will have some funky tan lines with those shoes!


----------



## fumi

needloub said:


> She is so predictable with her labels...she will have some funky tan lines with those shoes!



 It looks like she will have weird tan lines with her swimsuit too.


----------



## amd_tan

bobobob said:


> Brooklyn Decker credit: justjared



Wow I really love her dress, could someone please ID it? 
Thanks for posting too *Bobobob*! Appreciate your contributions xoxo


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

fumi said:


> Mischa Barton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



ANYONE CA ID HER DRESS PLZ


----------



## fumi

Camilla Belle






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Jennifer Lopez in Picks and Co






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Kristen Stewart in Pigalle






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Heidi Klum in Picks and Co 













credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Khloe Kardashian







credit: dailymail


----------



## Karenada

akillian24 said:


> Perfection


Agreed


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Camilla Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


 
Loving this!


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Kristen Stewart in Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


 

I wonder if she's like..... dying in Pigalle 120s?! LOL  I remember her taking off either her Big Lips or Biancas on a red carpet.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Chinese actress Zhang Ziyi - Lady Peep credit: zimbio


 

Beautiful dress!


----------



## 318Platinum

nillacobain said:
			
		

> I wonder if she's like..... dying in Pigalle 120s?! LOL  I remember her taking off either her Big Lips or Biancas on a red carpet.



That's a disgrace! I make it a HABIT that if I wear heels out, no matter how much pain I'm in, I don't take my heels off until I have either made it back home or left the event to which I wore them! I think that is very tacky IMHO!


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Kate Walsh credit: justjared




effortless!


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> Camilla Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



I have always loved this pair...the toe reminds me of a ballerina LOL!


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian in Bis un Bout






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Kris Jenner also in Bis un bout







credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Elle Macpherson credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Lala Anthony in Daffy














credit: fashionbomb


----------



## fumi

Kristin Chenoweth in Relika






credit: vanityfair


----------



## fumi

Selita Ebanks in Just Piks  






credit: flutnut


----------



## fumi

Eliza Doolittle in Luxura






credit: metroco


----------



## fumi

French actress Elsa Zylberstein in Bis un Bout






credit: puretrend


----------



## miss.SHOE

fumi said:


> French actress Elsa Zylberstein in Bis un Bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: puretrend


that's a great dress!


----------



## qtcoco

^SeDuCTive^ said:
			
		

> ANYONE CA ID HER DRESS PLZ



Vivian Westwood?!


----------



## skislope15

Sophia at dc correspondance dinner







Elle mcpherson


----------



## sophe

poptarts said:


> Not exactly a typical Celeb in CLs, but the famous Pom Pom pup, Boo, took a break from his Nordies tour to pose with some beautiful CLs. It's too cute not to share
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/574648_10150725473519837_12854644836_9133489_1168324695_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/574648_10150725473554837_12854644836_9133491_1676538977_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/s720x720/574648_10150725473529837_12854644836_9133490_649775121_n.jpg
> 
> 
> _photo credit: nordstrom's fb page_


 
OMG! That's sooooo CUTE!
I tought it's a toy...lol
I want that dog more than the shoes now....


----------



## fumi

Lala Anthony in Bis un Bout






credit: tumblr


----------



## fumi

Dita von Teese in lace Pigalles












credit: justjared


----------



## IramImtiaz

Dita looks SO *beautiful*


----------



## 9distelle

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Leighton Meester credit: justjared


----------



## mastudg

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1688733&stc=1&d=1334864061

Please,what is the name of this colour? I really need to know.Thank you


----------



## fumi

mastudg said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1688733&stc=1&d=1334864061
> 
> Please,what is the name of this colour? I really need to know.Thank you



The color is purple and the style is called Bambou.


----------



## mastudg

fumi said:


> The color is purple and the style is called Bambou.



Thank you very much.

I want to make a special order, do I have to ask for purple,just like this? I've been searching in the Reference library but there are a lot of similar colours, amethyste, ultra violet,magenta... but this is the exact colour that I want.

I'm confused.


----------



## fumi

mastudg said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> I want to make a special order, do I have to ask for purple,just like this? I've been searching in the Reference library but there are a lot of similar colours, amethyste, ultra violet,magenta... but this is the exact colour that I want.
> 
> I'm confused.



Maybe when you place the order, you can ask the boutique? You can also check the Special Order Information thread in the Louboutin Reference Library.


----------



## Dianabanana12

nyjaesmith said:


> NO to EVERYTHING including Kris' Gucci Look



What?!  I loveeeeee Kims outfit


----------



## Dianabanana12

grtlegs said:


> Can anyone ID the dress!!!...help.....



Krizia 

"IRINA SHAYK shone in a bright blue Krizia wrap dress at the launch of Intimissimis new book, The Perfect Bra.

Found that in an article


----------



## Dianabanana12

jamidee said:


> kk redemption!!!! and I want to know what jeans those are...? anyone have an id?



http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/JET_Ja...ource=2178999&utm_campaign=CJ&linkid=10722618

Jet Jamie -- Roll Up Slim Jeans ... only 198 ...  I love them .. She wears them allllll the time lol 

That link is just for the name of the jeans (Link was in a fashion article), i dont know that website nor have i ever ordered from them! I just remember googling kims jeans before, and they look like the same ones in that picture with the neon piggies!


----------



## Dianabanana12

See above ^^  



heychar said:


> Me too! Anyone?? The fit looks great not too tight and not overly baggy


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> The color is purple and the style is called Bambou.



I was always under the impression they were called amethyst ?


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> I was always under the impression they were called amethyst ?



You're probably right.


----------



## fumi

Vanessa Minnillo 






credit: dailymail


----------



## martinaa

bobobob said:


> Leighton Meester credit: justjared


 
She is so cute.


----------



## fumi

Former Real Housewives star Camille Grammer







credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Brooke Vincent in glitter Greissimo












credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Irina Shayk wearing Lady Peep Santa Fe underneath her jumpsuit













credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Lori Laughlin in Summerissima






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Leila Lopes in Exagona






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Jessica Fox in Bow Bow







credit: fashionspot


----------



## mastudg

Thanks a lot to jamidee and fumi.

Yes,they're amethyst (a little bit lighter than purple)


----------



## livebycoco

pretty..makes me wanna go shopping even more!


----------



## jamidee

mastudg said:
			
		

> Thank you very much.
> 
> I want to make a special order, do I have to ask for purple,just like this? I've been searching in the Reference library but there are a lot of similar colours, amethyste, ultra violet,magenta... but this is the exact colour that I want.
> 
> I'm confused.



Its called amethyst


----------



## jamidee

mastudg said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot to jamidee and fumi.
> 
> Yes,they're amethyst (a little bit lighter than purple)


----------



## akillian24

Not sure if it matters, but the box on mine actually say amethyste, with the "e".  Good luck!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

fumi said:


> Irina Shayk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



I'm so late...but can anyone ID this shoe? thanks!



fumi said:


> Real Housewives Marlo Hampton



she looks great here!


----------



## heychar

Dianabanana12 said:


> See above ^^



Thank you


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> Lori Laughlin in Summerissima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio



I love this pair!!


----------



## fumi

Marlo Hampton in Pigalle


----------



## Dianabanana12

.


----------



## fumi

Anna Faris in Summerissima






credit: justjared


----------



## l.a_girl19

fumi said:


> Marlo Hampton in Pigalle



These are the black crepe satin Veneneuse 120 One of my favourite pairs


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Marlo Hampton in Pigalle



trip, biatch... trip!!! :devil:


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Anna Faris in Summerissima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



ohh noo... after the sand... the suede couldn't have been very pretty anymore.


----------



## GoGlam

jamidee said:


> ohh noo... after the sand... the suede couldn't have been very pretty anymore.


 
My thoughts exactly! Another pair of semi-ruined shoes for the sake of a photo (((


----------



## jamidee

GoGlam said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly! Another pair of semi-ruined shoes for the sake of a photo (((



I wish I could loiter aroud the photo shoots and snatch up all the shoes that they practically ruin and I'm assuming throw away. I'd rock em.


----------



## GoGlam

jamidee said:


> I wish I could loiter aroud the photo shoots and snatch up all the shoes that they practically ruin and I'm assuming throw away. I'd rock em.


 
Haha yep! I have a great shoe guy who somehow launders suede... all I know is that a few pairs of very delicate shoes have been restored back to their glory after some treacherous nights at the club!


----------



## fumi

Erin Heatherton in Michael Kors dress and 20th anniversary Bow Bow shoes







credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Basketball wife Jenine Howard in Isolde






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Vanessa Minnillo in Bibi






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Dita von Teese






credit: justjared


----------



## Nolia

fumi said:


> Basketball wife Jenine Howard in Isolde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



I think these are the original Rodarte shoes (not high enough platform and no peep toe~)



fumi said:


> Erin Heatherton in Michael Kors dress and 20th anniversary Bow Bow shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



Gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> I think these are the original Rodarte shoes (not high enough platform and no peep toe~)



Oops, you're right.  Good catch!


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Melissa Rivers credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

Christina Aguilera


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> Christina Aguilera
> 
> View attachment 1703840



What the...  Where are her pants?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

fumi said:


> What the...  Where are her pants?



:lolots:


----------



## fumi

Rachael Finch in Lady Max













credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mika - Havana Trash credit : zimbio


----------



## fumi

"Desperate Housewive" Felicity Huffman in Armadillo











credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Christian Louboutin in Gareth












credit: nydaily


----------



## fumi

Rachael Finch in Salsbourg






credit: zimbio


----------



## angelcove

needloub said:
			
		

> I love this pair!!



Me too!!!  I didn't like it at first, but now I really want it!!!!


----------



## akillian24

My friends FB status last night:  "Xtina's stylist needs to tell her pants aren't out of fashion.  Or skirts for the matter.". 



fumi said:


> What the...  Where are her pants?


----------



## Obirinachi

fumi said:


> Jennifer Lopez in Picks and Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



If only I could afford these shoes


----------



## Obirinachi

bobobob said:


> Kate Moss credit: dailymail


absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## sobe2009

fumi said:


> Christian Louboutin in Gareth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: nydaily



OK!! I love the Gareth


----------



## hannahc123

Rochelle Wiseman in Egoutina




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Rochelle in Pigalle




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Frankie Sandford in Spike Lady Peep




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

can anyone ID her jacket?


----------



## poppyseed

hannahc123 said:


> Rochelle Wiseman in Egoutina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Rochelle in Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Frankie Sandford in Spike Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> can anyone ID her jacket?


 
And the green/aqua dress from the second photo..? lol!


----------



## hannahc123

poppyseed said:


> And the green/aqua dress from the second photo..? lol!


 
It is from Sugarhill Boutique http://www.sugarhillboutique.com/
I got the blouse version!


----------



## mistyknightwin

I really like Rochelle Wiseman's style...


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna credit: zimbio


----------



## poppyseed

hannahc123 said:


> It is from Sugarhill Boutique http://www.sugarhillboutique.com/
> I got the blouse version!



OH thank you! Just checked it out and I adore pretty much all the dresses and more...can't believe I didn't know about it!


----------



## bobobob

Nene Leakes


----------



## fumi

Scarlett Johansson get her own star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame!
She is wearing Bambou.
















credit: justjared


----------



## akillian24

Fabulously, I might add!



fumi said:


> She is wearing Bambou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Jennifer Lopez in Sex heels














credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

.


----------



## mishybelle

fumi said:
			
		

> Scarlett Johansson get her own star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame!
> She is wearing Bambou.
> 
> credit: justjared



Not a big Bambou fan, but in loubi red suede, it's tdf!


----------



## fumi

Paris Hilton in Bianca






credit: dailymail


----------



## 9distelle

Georgia Salpa


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton in Bianca
> 
> credit: dailymail



Her shoes are almost white! Lol weird


----------



## shoes4me

fumi said:


> What the...  Where are her pants?



she does not believe in pants, I think...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Why is it that Paris' shoes always look so big on her???


----------



## *MJ*

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> Why is it that Paris' shoes always look so big on her???



I think it's because she wears a size 42 from what I read.


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna credit: zimbio


----------



## kittenslingerie

*MJ* said:


> I think it's because she wears a size 42 from what I read.



Yeah but they actually look TOO BIG for her all the time! Like a girl wearing her mommy's shoes. That has nothing to do with wearing a size 42 in CL. I wear a US 9.5-10, but wear a 41-41.5 in CL and my shoes fit properly.


----------



## *MJ*

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> Yeah but they actually look TOO BIG for her all the time! Like a girl wearing her mommy's shoes. That has nothing to do with wearing a size 42 in CL. I wear a US 9.5-10, but wear a 41-41.5 in CL and my shoes fit properly.



Very true!! I notice a lot of celebs wearing shoes that look way too big for their feet!! It looks like they will walk right out of them!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bobobob

Linda Evangelista credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Claudia Schiffer credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## needloub

Oh how I miss the days of the 90's supermodel!


----------



## Vodkaine

Kim K

http://instagr.am/p/KOw0ecuSwk/


----------



## fumi

Model Jessica White







credit: huffingtonpost


----------



## heychar

fumi said:


> Model Jessica White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: huffingtonpost



I was thinking her dress is falling down but then if she pulls it up I think we'll see Australia


----------



## fumi

heychar said:


> I was thinking her dress is falling down but then if she pulls it up I think we'll see Australia


----------



## DariaD

heychar said:


> I was thinking her dress is falling down but then if she pulls it up I think we'll see Australia


----------



## nillacobain

heychar said:


> I was thinking her dress is falling down but then if she pulls it up I think we'll see Australia


 
LOL


----------



## nyjaesmith

Kim K


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Hampton


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail


----------



## pixiesparkle

heychar said:


> I was thinking her dress is falling down but then if she pulls it up I think we'll see Australia


At first I was like....but then I remembered the nickname.. 
I wonder if Paris Hilton owns any other styles besides Bianca? She wears them all the time!!


----------



## heychar

pixiesparkle said:


> At first I was like....but then I remembered the nickname..
> I wonder if Paris Hilton owns any other styles besides Bianca? She wears them all the time!!



:giggles:


----------



## anemonerose

bobobob said:


> Marlo Hampton



Marlos birkin looks fake.


----------



## fumi

Kendall Jenner













credit: dailymail


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> Kendall Jenner
> 
> credit: dailymail



Can someone ID the leggings? TIA


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



I don't know why everyone always give Khloe so much grief about her weight. Add on 6 inches to Kim's height and she has the same silhouette.


----------



## anemonerose

GoGlam said:


> I don't know why everyone always give Khloe so much grief about her weight. Add on 6 inches to Kim's height and she has the same silhouette.



I disagree, having been around Kim many times in person, Ill be the first to say she is much much smaller in person than she appears on Camera, if it werent for her gigantic boobs and behind, Id say shes a size 2


----------



## fumi

GoGlam said:


> I don't know why everyone always give Khloe so much grief about her weight. Add on 6 inches to Kim's height and she has the same silhouette.



I've heard that Khloe only looks big because Kourtney and Kim are so petite by comparison.


----------



## IramImtiaz

fumi said:


> I've heard that Khloe only looks big because Kourtney and Kim are so petite by comparison.



I don't think Khloe's honestly that big. Being around Kim and Kourtney emphasises that she's not as small as them and thus makes her appear bigger I guess. I personally don't see why people complain about her weight :/


----------



## fumi

IramImtiaz said:


> I don't think Khloe's honestly that big. Being around Kim and Kourtney emphasises that she's not as small as them and thus makes her appear bigger I guess. I personally don't see why people complain about her weight :/



ITA!


----------



## jamidee

anemonerose said:


> I disagree, having been around Kim many times in person, Ill be the first to say she is much much smaller in person than she appears on Camera, if it werent for her gigantic boobs and behind, Id say shes a size 2



I guess that's good because on camera IMO Kim appears fat. In fact way bigger than khloe. I think khloes problem is she isn't as curvy so the weight isn't as distributed quite as well, but I think she looks fine


----------



## fumi

Ashley Madekwe in Naeem Khan dress and Pigalle







credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Julie Bowen in Corpus






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Jessica Capshaw in Maggie






credit: greysa


----------



## fumi

Rocsi Diaz in Un Bout






credit: fashionbomb


----------



## fumi

Millie Mackintosh in Summerissima






credit: yahoo


----------



## fumi

Helen Flanagan in Lady Peep spikes






credit: monsterandcritics


----------



## fumi

Model Georgia Salpa in Lady Peep






credit: birminghammail


----------



## bobobob

Shiri Appleby credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Millie is so chic.


----------



## kittenslingerie

bobobob said:


> Shiri Appleby credit: justjared



I LOVE these! Are these an older style, anyone know the name?


----------



## nillacobain

kittenslingerie said:


> I LOVE these! Are these an older style, anyone know the name?


 

En Passant 100. HTH


----------



## kittenslingerie

nillacobain said:


> En Passant 100. HTH



Thank you.


----------



## mlemee

GoGlam said:


> I don't know why everyone always give Khloe so much grief about her weight. Add on 6 inches to Kim's height and she has the same silhouette.





anemonerose said:


> I disagree, having been around Kim many times in person, Ill be the first to say she is much much smaller in person than she appears on Camera, if it werent for her gigantic boobs and behind, Id say shes a size 2


I've bought a couple of items from Kim K's ebay shop and they fit me perfectly and I'm a UK 6/8. Which is US 2/4. Also I've seen her and she is _tiny_ in stature. Have no idea where her T&A go. :wondering


fumi said:


> Rocsi Diaz in Un Bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: fashionbomb



I can't wait for my Un Bout yellow shoes to arrive!!


----------



## mlemee

needloub said:


> Oh how I miss the days of the 90's supermodel!



Ditto!!!! My favourite was Linda Evangelista and Naomi (no surname needed), of course, but what the both of them have done to their face is sad. Linda is near unrecognisable


----------



## needloub

mlemee said:


> Ditto!!!! My favourite was Linda Evangelista and Naomi (no surname needed), of course, but what the both of them have done to their face is sad. Linda is near unrecognisable



Oh...Linda was one of my absolute favs as well as Veronica Webb LOL!


----------



## fumi

Gwyneth Paltrow in Pigalle







credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Amanda Holden in Lipsinka







credit: skyliving


----------



## fumi

Madeline Carroll in Differa











credit: imagecollect


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail



This is funny, Will she be all the time on high heels?


----------



## fumi

Michelle Trachtenberg 






credit: keranadefashion


----------



## fumi

Amber Heard






credit: dailymail


----------



## jamidee

mlemee said:


> I've bought a couple of items from Kim K's ebay shop and they fit me perfectly and I'm a UK 6/8. Which is US 2/4. Also I've seen her and she is _tiny_ in stature. Have no idea where her T&A go. :wondering
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my Un Bout yellow shoes to arrive!!


post pics when they arrive!! I've been dying to see mod pics!


----------



## fumi

Malin Akerman in 20th anniversary Bois Dore






credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Kimora Lee Simmons at East West Players 46th Annual Visionary Awards


----------



## fumi

Chloe Cummings






credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Banks credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Claire Danes






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Heidi Klum in Super Vic






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Rihanna in Tom Ford and Pigalle 














credit: justjared


----------



## skislope15

This dress is amazing!



fumi said:


> Rihanna in Tom Ford and Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Elizabeth Banks credit: justjared


This outfit looks like something out of The Hunger Games.


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Elizabeth Banks credit: justjared



  She looks uncomfortable!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kimora Lee Simmons at East West Players 46th Annual Visionary Awards



she's so thin again


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Elizabeth Banks credit: justjared



looking very effie like.


----------



## akillian24

Finally:  Sexy without all the skin!




fumi said:


> Rihanna in Tom Ford and Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

^ita!


----------



## fumi

Melanie ***** in Pigalle

http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j331/radhippies/*****-family-met-ball-2012-01.jpg

credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard credit: zimbio


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> Rihanna in Tom Ford and Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



OMG I LOVE THIS DRESS!


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> Melanie ***** in Pigalle
> 
> http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j331/radhippies/*****-family-met-ball-2012-01.jpg
> 
> credit: justjared



These pigalles look gorgeous!!.. I love the color, peachy nude shiny thing going on!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

fumi said:


> Melanie ***** in Pigalle
> 
> http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j331/radhippies/*****-family-met-ball-2012-01.jpg
> 
> credit: justjared



Anyone can ID Melanie's Dress?
I love her Pigalles too


----------



## jamidee

she was wearing louboutin, but all I glimpsed was the red sole. Can't find a pic so if anyone can find one feel free to post


----------



## jamidee

Can't find a pic of her heels, but I believe they were lady max. not positive tho


----------



## jamidee

Claire Danes, VP Satin


----------



## jamidee

Emily Blunt, artemis bow clutch without the strap.


----------



## jamidee

Malin Akerman


----------



## jamidee

Jessica Pare, CL clutch... I'm guessing vise versa?


----------



## jamidee

I hate all the long dresses where I can't see the beautiful shoes... only a glimpse of the red sole. 

Amber Heard and Zac Posen.. man, I love him.


----------



## jamidee

Solange Knowles looking radiant in yellow and CL heels that once again I can't see enough of to make out the style.


----------



## jamidee

Katharine Mcphee, CL clutch.. don't recognize the style.


----------



## jamidee

Emma Roberts, CL heels


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

fumi said:


> Millie Mackintosh in Summerissima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks amazing!
> 
> credit: yahoo





jamidee said:


> Emily Blunt, artemis bow clutch without the strap.



love love love this couple 



jamidee said:


> Solange Knowles looking radiant in yellow and CL heels that once again I can't see enough of to make out the style.



Solange looks amazing! I have to convince myself to wear more color this summer!


----------



## fumi

Emma Watson in Egoutina






credit: fameflynet


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Hampton


----------



## Louboufan

fumi said:


> Rihanna in Tom Ford and Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



Don't like her hair here at all......still love her though.


----------



## amag520

jamidee said:


> Emily Blunt, artemis bow clutch without the strap.



omg they are together? Where have I been?! Under a rock? What a good looking couple.


----------



## domates

amag520 said:


> omg they are together? Where have I been?! Under a rock? What a good looking couple.


yep, married


----------



## bitchychinky

Im still trying to figure out how to post pics =(
But Dita Von Teese posted up her customized CL ballet shoes

So jealous

http://www.whosay.com/ditavonteese/photos/168800


----------



## amag520

*****ychinky said:


> Im still trying to figure out how to post pics =(
> But Dita Von Teese posted up her customized CL ballet shoes
> 
> So jealous
> 
> http://www.whosay.com/ditavonteese/photos/168800



I'm very interested to see how he constructed these. I imagine he used the same techniques that Capezio, Bloch, Grishko, etc use. 

 Oooh if only I could have had a pair when I was dancing....though I would have stuck out in a bad way on stage haha! And I strongly doubt the company would have bought me these! lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*****ychinky said:


> Im still trying to figure out how to post pics =(
> But Dita Von Teese posted up her customized CL ballet shoes
> 
> So jealous
> 
> http://www.whosay.com/ditavonteese/photos/168800



wow... did she do ballet in the past? Is she actually going to prance around in them en pointe? lol

I like your cute avi btw!!!


----------



## needloub

*****ychinky said:


> Im still trying to figure out how to post pics =(
> But Dita Von Teese posted up her customized CL ballet shoes
> 
> So jealous
> 
> http://www.whosay.com/ditavonteese/photos/168800



Call me crazy, but they are fantastic...just fascinating!


----------



## jeshika

hannahc123 said:


> It is from Sugarhill Boutique http://www.sugarhillboutique.com/
> I got the blouse version!



oh jeez, i am obsessed with their dresses now!


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> I hate all the long dresses where I can't see the beautiful shoes... only a glimpse of the red sole.
> 
> Amber Heard and Zac Posen.. man, I love him.



Here is a glimpse of the shoe. Amber Heard is wearing Gold Strass Lady Peep:


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> Can't find a pic of her heels, but I believe they were lady max. not positive tho



Here's a view of Lea Michele's shoe. The shoe is from the new Fall 2012 collection. Not sure what it's called, but it's a gray fabric slingback with a gold metal pin heel


----------



## fumi

Frankie Sanford in 4A booties 













credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Kristin Cavallari tweets about her new shoe purchase- Summerissima






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Jennifer Love Hewitt in New Simples






credit: tmz


----------



## fumi

Beyonce in Duvette






credit: justjared


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> Beyonce in Duvette
> 
> credit: justjared



Still hate I missed out on these!!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Here's a view of Lea Michele's shoe. The shoe is from the new Fall 2012 collection. Not sure what it's called, but it's a gray fabric slingback with a gold metal pin heel


way to go, fumi!!  Glad we finally got to see the rest of the shoe


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> Still hate I missed out on these!!


me too


----------



## bitchychinky

CEC.LV4eva said:


> wow... did she do ballet in the past? Is she actually going to prance around in them en pointe? lol
> 
> I like your cute avi btw!!!



You know I thought the samething too!  I looked it up and theres pictures of her on her toes and wiki states she's been trained in ballet.  Oh what I would do for a pair of those customized ballet shoes ahaha.


----------



## jamidee

*****ychinky said:


> You know I thought the samething too!  I looked it up and theres pictures of her on her toes and wiki states she's been trained in ballet.  Oh what I would do for a pair of those customized ballet shoes ahaha.


your avi...made my day.


----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Here's a view of Lea Michele's shoe. The shoe is from the new Fall 2012 collection. Not sure what it's called, but it's a gray fabric slingback with a gold metal pin heel


Found them. They are called bouilmina and here's a shot of them:


----------



## jamidee

and here's a good shot of the Un palace


----------



## fumi

Coleen Rooney in Python Daffodile 



















credit: dailymail


----------



## jamidee

found a pic of Emma Robert's CL choice for Gala:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> Coleen Rooney in Python Daffodile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



Well I hope she doesn't mind green grass juice all over her dafs...


----------



## jamidee

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Well I hope she doesn't mind green grass juice all over her dafs...



That's what I thought...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love Dita's ballet slippers..Taking me back to my pointe days


----------



## Louboufan

Me too!


jamidee said:


> That's what I thought...


----------



## fumi

More Dita von Teese's ballet shoes






credit: cocoperez


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> More Dita von Teese's ballet shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: cocoperez


----------



## fumi

Christian Louboutin at Met Ball 2012 in Mikaraja, and accompanied by Elisa Sednaoui, who wore Lady Max







credit: imgmodels


----------



## fumi

Courtin-Clarins family






credit: whowhatwear


----------



## fumi

Diane Von Furstenberg in Lady Max






credit: thepheenix


----------



## fumi

Lizzie Tisch in pot pourri Fifi






credit: bfanyc


----------



## soda-pop

fumi said:


> More Dita von Teese's ballet shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: cocoperez



Oh wow, I LOVE these!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> Coleen Rooney in Python Daffodile
> 
> credit: dailymail



FINALLY!!! I see my shoe on someone else! I was beginning to think no one got them. Lol


----------



## fumi

Frankie Sanford in Spike Lady Peeps






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Rochelle Williams in Madame Butterfly Booties






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Vanessa White in 4A booties






credit: dailymail


----------



## Perfect Day

Colleen Rooney


----------



## amd_tan

Perfect Day said:


> Colleen Rooney



Fabulous shoes! I think it goes quite well with her outfit!

Thanks for posting hun xoxo


----------



## fumi

Heidi Klum in Maggie






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Vanessa White






credit: celebuzz


----------



## CMP86

I'm loving all of Dita's ballet slippers!


----------



## aoqtpi

jamidee said:


> Can't find a pic of her heels, but I believe they were lady max. not positive tho



Holy this dress looks amazing on her


----------



## fumi

Minka Kelly in Pigalle






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Brooklyn Decker in Metal Nodo Pigalles 












credit: justjared


----------



## miss.SHOE

fumi said:


> Brooklyn Decker in Metal Nodo Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


gorgeous pair!


----------



## heiress-ox

fumi said:


> Brooklyn Decker in Metal Nodo Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



 i love these & hope they make the sale, i'm not sure the ayers watersnake laminato is the best idea for me where I live, but my irrational head is taking over!


----------



## fumi

I agree, the Metal Nodo Pigalles are so gorgeous. The bow just makes me . But the price is so insane! That's the only thing stopping me


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Brooklyn Decker in Metal Nodo Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



my perfect pair... I want so badly. damn you louboutin and your inflated ego with your inflated prices.


----------



## sophe

fumi said:


> I agree, the Metal Nodo Pigalles are so gorgeous. The bow just makes me . But the price is so insane! That's the only thing stopping me


 
I totally agree with you,I thought i was the only one can't stand the price....ever!!some CL's price is so ridiculous !!


----------



## fumi

Katy Perry in Lucifer Bow Pigalles






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Lisa Marie Presley (daughter of Elvis Presley) in Lady Daffs






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Jennifer Lopez in Leopard Lova







credit: justjared


----------



## martinaa

fumi said:


> Jennifer Lopez in Leopard Lova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


  What a beautiful woman.


----------



## 9distelle

Ellen K


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian in Pigalle






credit: fanpop


----------



## fumi

Kym Marsh in Relika






Desperate Scousewives cast






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Linda Evangelista






credit: dailymail


----------



## needloub

9distelle said:


> Ellen K



Her feet do not look good in this pair at all!


----------



## amd_tan

fumi said:


> Brooklyn Decker in Metal Nodo Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



Love the metal nodo!! Sucks that they are so expensive! I really hope they make the sale...
I'm thinking of getting them in the flats... 

Thanks for posting, *Fumi *xo


----------



## akillian24

Not a heel-friendly street!
Are those VPs?



fumi said:


> Desperate Scousewives cast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Linda Evanglista is soo gorgeous!!


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:
			
		

> Love the metal nodo!! Sucks that they are so expensive! I really hope they make the sale...
> I'm thinking of getting them in the flats...
> 
> Thanks for posting, Fumi xo



Sale price will be regular price :lolots:


----------



## fumi

akillian24 said:


> Not a heel-friendly street!
> Are those VPs?



The glitter ones? They kind of look like lady peep slingbacks to me


----------



## fumi

Kris Jenner in Bianca







credit: dailymail


----------



## heiress-ox

fumi said:


> Kris Jenner in Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



LOL i knew i saw the mandarin red biancas 120s in the back of the ellen k pics, I just didn't know who was wearing them!


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Jennifer Lopez in Leopard Lova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


 
Beautiful outfit. I love that she's wearing some oldies.


----------



## Dianabanana12

needloub said:


> Her feet do not look good in this pair at all!



The look so wrinkly lol like a 90 year old womens feet!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

fumi said:


> Jennifer Lopez in Leopard Lova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


Her legs are so toned and slim!!!  gorgeous!


fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: fanpop


nice Celine!! I think Kim K looks much nicer in outfits like this..mostly black, subtle and casual


----------



## fumi

Kristen Stewart in Pigalle






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Maria Fowler in Relika











credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Millie Mackintosh in 20th anniversary Lady Gres






credit:dailymail


----------



## ThinSeeker

SassySarah said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt in Armadillos


Would love to own a pair of armadillos!!! Love JLH too.


----------



## ThinSeeker

LavenderIce said:


> Emma Heming


Love the pic of your dog!


----------



## ThinSeeker

nyjaesmith said:


> J.Lo


Jlo's body is slamming!! Wished I had her body but with my boobs.


----------



## fumi

Gwen Stefani in Pigalle






credit: justjared


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> Millie Mackintosh in 20th anniversary Lady Gres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit:dailymail


I am too distracted by the man in the background! LOL!



ThinSeeker said:


> Jlo's body is slamming!! Wished I had her body but with my boobs.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

9distelle said:


> Ellen K



Her feet really do not look good...ush:


----------



## fumi

Danielle Lloyd in Daf Sling






credit: oncelebrity


----------



## fumi

Only Way Is Essex co-star Lucy Mecklenburgh in Lady Peep






credit: dailymail


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:


> Danielle Lloyd in Daf Sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: oncelebrity



I wish this came in the full Daf style.


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> I wish this came in the full Daf style.



Not a fan of slingbacks?


----------



## CMP86

fumi said:


> Only Way Is Essex co-star Lucy Mecklenburgh in Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail


She needs to have a professional bra fitting done. Totally rocking the quad boob.


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:
			
		

> Not a fan of slingbacks?



Not really. I would only make an exception for a very small number of styles (Lady Clou is on top of the list) ;-D


----------



## bobobob

Julie Bowen credit: dailymail


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CMP86 said:


> She needs to have a professional bra fitting done. Totally rocking the quad boob.



lol maybe also some spanx for her belly button too


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: zimbio


----------



## gymangel812

fumi said:


> Maria Fowler in Relika
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



Can anyone id her dress?


----------



## fumi

Gwyneth Paltrow in Love Me






credit: coolspotters


----------



## fumi

Karina Smirnoff in Summerissima






credit: celebritychatta


----------



## fumi

Chelsie Hightower in Daffodile






credit: celebritychatta


----------



## fumi

Kristen Stewart in Rollerbille














credit: celebritygossip


----------



## fumi

Sophia Bush in Miss Clichy






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Christina Aguilera in strass Daffodile






credit: superqueen


----------



## fumi

Tinsley Mortimer at Kentucky Derby in 1en8






credit: stylemagazine


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

I love this look- shes so much prettier when shes smiling!



fumi said:


> Kristen Stewart in Rollerbille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celebritygossip


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Frankie Sanford in 4A booties






credit: dailymail


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> Brooklyn Decker in Metal Nodo Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



Absolutely gorgeous IRL!!!


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Eva Longoria in Maggie






credit: celebboard


----------



## fumi

Christina Aguilera in Alti






credit: justjared


----------



## GoGlam

Total miss on Vicky's choice of footwear with that ensemble



bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham credit: dailymail


 
Christina looks like she's been crying


fumi said:


> Christina Aguilera in Alti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Debra Messing credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato credit: zimbio


----------



## skislope15

fumi said:


> Tinsley Mortimer at Kentucky Derby in 1en8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: stylemagazine



Isnt this that bachelor prince guy? He was a total dbag lol


----------



## fumi

Amy Poehler







credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Anna Kendrick in Elie Saab dress and Just Picks heels






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Vanessa Hudgens in Manchon booties






credit: fleetnet


----------



## fumi

Rolling Stones rocker Ronnie Wood in Rollerball






credit: celebritychatta


----------



## fumi

Nene Leakes in Daffodile






credit: fleetnet


----------



## fumi

Elle Macpherson






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Donald *****'s wife, Melania *****, in Python Carnival Pigalle






credit: dailymail


----------



## hannahc123

Rochelle Wiseman



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fumi

Kristen Stewart in Alta Dentelle boots






credit: fashionscans


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> Anna Kendrick in Elie Saab dress and Just Picks heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


----------



## needloub

hannahc123 said:


> Rochelle Wiseman
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I wish I had black pair!


----------



## NANI1972

fumi said:


> Vanessa Hudgens in Manchon booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: fleetnet



These are Treopli.


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## jamidee




----------



## fumi

NANI1972 said:


> These are Treopli.



Oops they look so similar! Thanks for the correction


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian in Bis un Bout













credit: oncelebrity


----------



## fumi

Rochelle Wiseman






credit: fleetnet


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian in Bis un Bout
> 
> credit: oncelebrity



I'm assuming kourtney is around as well unless Kim makes a habit of drinking out of sippy cups *see purse*


----------



## fumi

Kristen Stewart in Rollerbille






credit: fameflynet


----------



## fumi

The Saturdays







credit: celebgossip


----------



## fumi

TOWIE girls, Chloe Sims and Frankie Essex in Lady Peep






credit: celeboard


----------



## fumi

Jessica Chastain in 20th anniversary Lady Gres






credit: voiceex


----------



## Ms.parker123

fumi said:


> TOWIE girls, Chloe Sims and Frankie Essex in Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celeboard


 
Between the heavy false lashes, fake boobs, extensions, and heavy makeup, I couldn't even admire the Loubs.


----------



## fumi

Katherine Heigl






credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: justjared


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Katherine Heigl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio


 

Beautiful dress! I haven't seen a celeb wearing those Lolas in ages!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> Katherine Heigl
> 
> credit: zimbio



Wow it's been a long while since I've seen Lola!


----------



## needloub

nillacobain said:


> Beautiful dress! I haven't seen a celeb wearing those Lolas in ages!



I love seeing an oldie!


----------



## nillacobain

needloub said:


> I love seeing an oldie!


 
Me too!


----------



## needloub

nillacobain said:


> Me too!



That is why I love when you post in the deals thread!


----------



## nillacobain

needloub said:


> That is why I love when you post in the deals thread!


 
Thank you! I'm not a big fan of recent styles (and their price! LOL) so I like when older styles pop up on ebay/bonanza!


----------



## mistyknightwin

I agree, they all look so scary to me..geez


Ms.parker123 said:


> Between the heavy false lashes, fake boobs, extensions, and heavy makeup, I couldn't even admire the Loubs.


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Gabrielle Union Visits 'Good Morning America'. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Hampton


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley happily poses for waiting paparazzi in front of a forklift outside the Pantages Theatre in Hollywood, California on May 15, 2012. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga in Taipei credit: dailymail


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Lady Gaga in Taipei credit: dailymail



Holy hair!


----------



## fumi

Hayden Panettiere







credt: justjared


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Christie Brinkley happily poses for waiting paparazzi in front of a forklift outside the Pantages Theatre in Hollywood, California on May 15, 2012. credit: zimbio





bobobob said:


> Lady Gaga in Taipei credit: dailymail



Holy age switcharoo Batman!!


----------



## fumi

TOWIE girl, Chloe Sims, in Lady Peep






credit: dailymail


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: justjared


I love this dress... like so much. Would look so much better on scarlett johansson or someone curvy


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Gabrielle Union Visits 'Good Morning America'. credit: zimbio


I still haven't figured out how to wear mine...what colors match with that mandarin red color!? SO DIFFICULT!


----------



## fumi

Jada Pinkett Smith in Decoupata






credit: justjared


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith in Decoupata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


AEGIS!?! WHERE ARE YOU!?! come check it out!


----------



## fumi

^ Lol, here's another view of the shoes:


----------



## GoGlam

fumi said:
			
		

> Jada Pinkett Smith in Decoupata
> 
> credit: justjared



Wow her daughters legs are so loooong!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> ^ Lol, here's another view of the shoes:



I'm not sure I could pull them off but they are amaze balls


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> Katherine Heigl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio


 Can anyone ID the dress...I would love this one!!!


----------



## ThinSeeker

chacci1 said:


> J. Lo. looks amazing!!  Her body is sick!!


Yeah I wished my body looked that good.


----------



## gfairenoughh

/Users/fairenoughh/Desktop/nickimain1.jpg


----------



## gfairenoughh

nicki minaj in makeup trash!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

nicki loves super cute!


----------



## gfairenoughh

looks*


----------



## 9distelle

Hofit Golan


----------



## fumi

Selita Ebanks in Metal Nodo






credit: naption


----------



## fumi

Berenice Bejo in Echasse






credit: washingtonpost


----------



## fumi

Christie Brinkley in Corneille






credit: palzmati


----------



## fumi

Holly Valance in Summerissima






credit: fleetnet


----------



## fumi

Emma Bunton in Daffodile






credit: celeboard


----------



## fumi

Charlize Theron in Giambattista Valli dress and Pigalle heels







credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Kristen Stewart in Pigalle






credit: justjared


----------



## sophe

Ms.parker123 said:
			
		

> Between the heavy false lashes, fake boobs, extensions, and heavy makeup, I couldn't even admire the Loubs.



Eww..... I agree... And fake teeth and nose... geez...


----------



## sophe

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga in Taipei credit: dailymail



She's finally here.. YAY~


----------



## fumi

Sofia Vergara in 20th anniversary Lady Gres






credit: justjared


----------



## mishybelle

sophe said:


> Eww..... I agree... And fake teeth and nose... geez...



Well, the girl on the right's teeth look, um,  real... :greengrin:


----------



## fumi

Lauren Goodger (TOWIE) in Daffodile






credit: dailymail


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> Charlize Theron in Giambattista Valli dress and Pigalle heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared





fumi said:


> Sofia Vergara in 20th anniversary Lady Gres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



So chic!


----------



## fumi

Rihanna in Decoupata






credit: fashionobsessed


----------



## CMP86

fumi said:


> Kristen Stewart in Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


She looks like death warmed over. I want to smack her back and yell "STAND UP STRAIGHT" at her.


----------



## Miamifan1733

Indieana said:


> KK and sisters wardrobe for a photoshoot


 

Anyone know if celebrities use red sole protectors? Or do they just buy new CL's constantly??


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Sofia Vergara in 20th anniversary Lady Gres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


 
She's the only celeb that wears well these IMO


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Emma Bunton in Daffodile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celeboard


 
She always looks good! I love her bag!


----------



## bobobob

Julie Chen credit: zimbio


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

fumi said:
			
		

> Rihanna in Decoupata
> 
> credit: fashionobsessed



These look so good on! My gosh between her n Jada I'm totally a fan.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

nillacobain said:
			
		

> She's the only celeb that wears well these IMO



Yeah I know what u mean! Sometimes this style makes feet n legs look so bony lol (the lady who got the Hollywood star the other day) but I agree, Sofia looks great!


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Bilson credit: justjared


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Rachel Bilson credit: justjared



Love them!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

bobobob said:


> Rachel Bilson credit: justjared



I need them!! They are sold out at all the Saks near me. I will have to order online I think.


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Yao Xingtong at the premiere of "Rust and Bone" during the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival. credit: zimbio


----------



## heiress-ox

bobobob said:


> Chinese actress Yao Xingtong at the premiere of "Rust and Bone" during the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival. credit: zimbio



is it just me or do these look a bit off? especially if they're meant to be the highness


----------



## LizzielovesCL

heiress-ox said:


> is it just me or do these look a bit off? especially if they're meant to be the highness



Yes, I agree! They seem way off IMO!


----------



## needloub

heiress-ox said:


> is it just me or do these look a bit off? especially if they're meant to be the highness


No, it's not just you...they don't look good and especially in white!


----------



## hamid

Maybe its not CL plus they look so big on her lol poor thing needs a better stylist



bobobob said:


> Chinese actress Yao Xingtong at the premiere of "Rust and Bone" during the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

my bad


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood - daughter of Clint Eastwood credit: zimbio


----------



## martinaa

bobobob said:


> Rachel Bilson credit: justjared



Is the dress DVF? Where to find it? Anyone knows?


----------



## Hipployta

bobobob said:


> Rachel Bilson credit: justjared



...but this shoe looked terrible on me when I tried them on


----------



## mlemee

Rochelle at the Kanye and Jay Z concert


----------



## heiress-ox

mlemee said:


> Rochelle at the Kanye and Jay Z concert



i really like rochelle's style, she always looks great when she pops up in this thread!


----------



## needloub

mlemee said:


> Rochelle at the Kanye and Jay Z concert



Love this outfit with this pair!


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

mlemee said:


> Rochelle at the Kanye and Jay Z concert



The peplum dress is cute, and I love how it matches the back of the shoes.


----------



## fumi

Sophia Monk







credit: nypost


----------



## fumi

Holly Willoughby in Bambou






credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian and Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Khloe Kardashian in Pigalle






credit: gettyimages


----------



## fumi

Hayden Panettiere in Decollete






credit: justjared


----------



## nyjaesmith

Evelyn Lozada and Chad


----------



## fumi

nyjaesmith said:


> Evelyn Lozada and Chad



My dream closet!


----------



## akillian24

Whoa - do these look humongous on her or is it just me?



fumi said:


> Sophia Monk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: nypost


----------



## fumi

Melita Toscan in strass Sexy







credit: styleite


----------



## fumi

Ann Curry in Marina






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Fagun Thakrar in Summerissima






credit: styleite


----------



## fumi

Gabrielle Union in Mehari






credit: naption


----------



## fumi

Rossy de Palma in Tsar






credit: lavanguardia


----------



## shoes4me

fumi said:


> Melita Toscan in strass Sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: styleite



what´s that bump on her knee? :wondering



fumi said:


> Gabrielle Union in Mehari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: naption



very cute all over!


----------



## fumi

A better view of Khloe Kardashian and Kylie Jenner






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Emma Roberts in Daffodile







credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Hampton


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## skislope15

bobobob said:


> Evelyn Lozada


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Emma Roberts in Daffodile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


 

These don't look good on her at all. Beautiful dress though.


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Khloe Kardashian in Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: gettyimages


 
She looks good here


----------



## needloub

nillacobain said:


> These don't look good on her at all. Beautiful dress though.



They seem a bit clunky on her...


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> Rihanna in Decoupata
> 
> credit: fashionobsessed



Ah I called it! I knew they were a rhi rhi shoe


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Rachel Bilson credit: justjared



Oh my I love! I really need to find a dress to go with mine.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Marlo Hampton



What the hell is she doin


----------



## mistyknightwin

This is one ugly dress!!! I was be sooo annoyed with that crap on my neck....I would go into the bathroom and rip it off! ush:


fumi said:


> Melita Toscan in strass Sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: styleite


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hmmmmm, she could be doing the stiletto workout that's supposedly the BOMB. I first heard about it through June Ambrose...

http://hellobeautiful.com/170281/stiletto-aerobics-with-june-ambrose/


jamidee said:


> What the hell is she doin


----------



## amag520

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, she could be doing the stiletto workout that's supposedly the BOMB. I first heard about it through June Ambrose...
> 
> http://hellobeautiful.com/170281/stiletto-aerobics-with-june-ambrose/



Yikes!! Sounds like an Achilles tendon problem waiting to happen! We were always cautioned to put our whole foot on the ground after jumps and other things or be all the way up on 3/4 pointe so  not up get tendinitis. Pointe work alone made walking in any heel a cakewalk. (forgot to mentioned I was a dancer for 18+ years)

I'm sure these exercises will make heels a breeze, but I think the arch and heel height should be looked at. I may just be reading too much into it lol!


----------



## surlygirl

fumi said:


> Gabrielle Union in Mehari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: naption



love. i know it's a basic shape, but anyone have any idea who makes this dress? i have been looking for a simple, yet chic dress like this for years. thanks!


----------



## Marisa783

martinaa said:


> Is the dress DVF? Where to find it? Anyone knows?



It's 3.1 Phillip Lim
http://blueandcream.com/w_Whats_New/LIMSS12-5.html?source=shopstyle


----------



## surlygirl

found it. gab's dress is rachel roy, but it's sold out at the website. also, it has cold-shoulder/cut-outs which look awful on me. womp, womp.


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid credit: zimbio


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Tara Reid credit: zimbio


What is up with this look?????  WOW!!!  What's with the hat????


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian in Bis un bout






credit: fleetnet


----------



## fumi

Miley Cyrus in 20th anniversary Armadillo Bride (clothes by Jean Paul Gaultier)






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Brandy in Metal Nodo 






credit: justjared


----------



## Doglover1610

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian in Bis un bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: fleetnet



One of the few looks I like on KK.


----------



## Nolia

fumi said:


> Miley Cyrus in 20th anniversary Armadillo Bride (clothes by Jean Paul Gaultier)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



:lolots:


----------



## fumi

Leila Bekhti in Yolanda






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Bonnie Wright in Intern Flat






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Catt Sadler in Bis un Bout






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Tamara Ecclestone in Daffodile






credit: gettyimages


----------



## fumi

Mel B in Metal Nodo












credit: celebritychatta


----------



## nyjaesmith

Monica


----------



## AEGIS

Brandy Norwood in Metal Nodu


----------



## mistyknightwin

Monica and Brandy both look so beautiful!!


----------



## Nolia

nyjaesmith said:


> Monica



Miley, take note.  This is how white and cleavage are done!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> Catt Sadler in Bis un Bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio



hehe looks like she got wings as ears


----------



## fumi

Lauren Sanchez












credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Rita Ora in Bis un bout






credit: celebritygossip


----------



## fumi

Lana Parrilla in Fetilo






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Sarah Rue in Bianca






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Jeri Ryan







credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Gemma Merna (left center) in Asteroid and Jorgie Porter (right center)






credit: lazygirls


----------



## martinaa

Marisa783 said:


> It's 3.1 Phillip Lim
> http://blueandcream.com/w_Whats_New/LIMSS12-5.html?source=shopstyle


 
Thank you!!


----------



## ThinSeeker

9distelle said:


> Fallon Goodson


Geez!!! That looks painful. Her pinky toe doesn't even fit inside the shoe!!!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Tara Reid credit: zimbio


she's always all kinds of wrong...and that all saints dress is adorbs. she just ruins it.


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Miley Cyrus in 20th anniversary Armadillo Bride (clothes by Jean Paul Gaultier)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



nonononono


----------



## fumi

Zoey Deutch in Bianca






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Lil' Kim in Make up Trash






credit: dedetillman


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian in Bis un bout






credit: zimbio


----------



## CLobsession

fumi said:


> Lil' Kim in Make up Trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dedetillman


These aren't makeup trash.. they are Lady Peep Batik


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## akillian24

KK looks good in this outfit.
How on earth does she wear her 120s through airports and on walks?  Are those actually 100s?  I couldn't imagine.....




bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Lil Kim... looks horrible!!


----------



## fumi

CLobsession said:


> These aren't makeup trash.. they are Lady Peep Batik



I thought so at first too, but they are Make up trash.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


 
Only KK could wear a 120+ heel while on a walking in the woods(?)....


----------



## soleilbrun

fumi said:


> Lil' Kim in Make up Trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dedetillman


 
She reminds me of Cha Cha from the love boat!


----------



## jamidee

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> She reminds me of Cha Cha from the love boat!



Hmmm... Makeup trash looks so much like batik??


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian in Bis un bout
> 
> credit: zimbio



I hope this shoe makes the sale. I really want


----------



## jamidee

akillian24 said:
			
		

> KK looks good in this outfit.
> How on earth does she wear her 120s through airports and on walks?  Are those actually 100s?  I couldn't imagine.....



Definitely 120mms! Blows my mind! She must hve a great masseuse and chiro!


----------



## fumi

Lea Michele in Lady Peep






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Cheryl Cole in Daf Booty






credit: dailymail


----------



## akillian24

What sales? I always hear of these sales...... I want to be prepared!
I love this shoe too. It has definitely been a big one with celebs this year.. which, I won't lie has shown me a lot of different ways to wear it that I wouldn't have pieced together otherwise.



jamidee said:


> I hope this shoe makes the sale. I really want


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:


> Cheryl Cole in Daf Booty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



FIRST time seeing anyone in these! Someone on here bought them and didn't even post Mod pics of them! LOL, I hate when that happens. I still can't believe this didn't come in my size! :town: I could do without the red on it, though, but still hott to me!


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith credit: zimbio


----------



## nyjaesmith

bobobob said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith credit: zimbio



These are Jimmy Choo


----------



## heychar

fumi said:


> Cheryl Cole in Daf Booty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



Loooove the boots here... but Cheryl irks my nerves!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Lea Michele in Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


I love this look and this dress. Can anyone ID it?


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith credit: zimbio


Not CL.


----------



## 9distelle

Christina Aguilera


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> Lea Michele in Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared


http://www.flannelsfashion.com/wome...5_1337686436_981149c953eba3b47a97266e07c14870
I found her dress just in case anyone else liked it


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> http://www.flannelsfashion.com/wome...5_1337686436_981149c953eba3b47a97266e07c14870
> I found her dress just in case anyone else liked it



Thanks! Lea looks so cute in it!


----------



## fumi

Kate Walsh in Pigalle (with Stella McCartney dress)








credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Anna Kendrick in Duvette







credit: celeboard


----------



## fumi

Diane Kruger in Crosspiga






credit: zimbio


----------



## PeepToe

fumi said:
			
		

> Diane Kruger in Crosspiga
> 
> credit: zimbio



Woah... She lost a ton of weight. And she was tiny to begin with!


----------



## fumi

Lydia Bright in Lady Peep











credit: fleetnet


----------



## fumi

Angie Harmon in Bis un bout






credit: fleetnet


----------



## fumi

TOWIE girls in Lady Peep






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Kelly Brook in Lady Peep











credit: celeboard


----------



## fumi

Karoline Huber in 20th anniversary Pluminette






credit: zimbio


----------



## mistyknightwin

Jennifer from BBW in Insole....


----------



## anniethecat

fumi said:


> Diane Kruger in Crosspiga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio


 
Holy skinny!  She looks sick and she has lost so much it make her head look huge.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

anniethecat said:


> Holy skinny!  She looks sick and she has lost so much it make her head look huge.



I agree, she looks like a stick figure.


----------



## sophe

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> hehe looks like she got wings as ears



Hahaha...I thought so too


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Karoline Huber in 20th anniversary Pluminette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio


 

These are so beautiful on.........


----------



## bobobob

Toni Braxton credit: zimbio


----------



## anniethecat

fumi said:


> Angie Harmon in Bis un bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: fleetnet


 
Love this dress.


----------



## fumi

Kylie Minogue in Marpoil









credit: celeboard


----------



## fumi

Rita Ora with Louboutin purse






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Danielle Lineker






credit: fleetnet


----------



## fumi

Lauren Goodger in Daffodile






credit: fleetnet


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Wiseman credit: zimbio


----------



## miss.SHOE

fumi said:


> Kylie Minogue in Marpoil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celeboard


finally.i see someone in marpoil!


----------



## fumi

Jennifer Lopez in Picks and Co











credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Tamara Ecclestone in Highness






credit: wireimage


----------



## fumi

Nicky Hilton in Bis un bout






credit: fleetnet


----------



## fumi

Paris Hilton in Bianca






credit: fleetnet


----------



## fumi

Madonna in Daffodile stardust






credit: fleetnet


----------



## ThinSeeker

chacci1 said:


> No. No volcano very mix yet!!  They are coming. You saw volcano strass Fifi. Very different than the very mix!


Love the boots in your profile pic


----------



## fumi

Sarah Paulson in 20th anniversary Unzip Booty






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Rita Ora in strass Daffodile












credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Emily Current in Bis un bout






credit: zimbio


----------



## Nolia

I am so tired of seeing the Bis Un Bout. =/  Especially on KK when we KNOW she's got so many other great pairs to wear.


----------



## IramImtiaz

Nolia said:


> I am so tired of seeing the Bis Un Bout. =/  Especially on KK when we KNOW she's got so many other great pairs to wear.



I absolutely LOVE Bis Un Bout and I love to see the way different celebs style them. But I agree with you, KK needs to STOP.


----------



## NANI1972

fumi said:


> Paris Hilton in Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: fleetnet



Why is she always wearing these!? Surely she has other shoes.


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

Nolia said:


> I am so tired of seeing the Bis Un Bout. =/  Especially on KK when we KNOW she's got so many other great pairs to wear.



I am tired of this pair as well...they are other fabulous pairs of CL's, right?


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Hampton


----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee

I LOVE THESE!!


----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee




----------



## LizzielovesCL

The Un Bout is such a hit.


----------



## miss.SHOE

jamidee said:


>


oh shes got both colourways. good on you kylie!


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger in Pigalle credit: justjared


----------



## akillian24

I absolutely love the edginess of the glitter/studded(?) Pigalles with the femininity of that dress (Chanel).  



bobobob said:


> Diane Kruger in Pigalle credit: justjared


----------



## amd_tan

jamidee said:


> I LOVE THESE!!



I love these!! They are gorgeous..I wish they would come in a lower heel


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Marlo Hampton



Stunning, I love this lady's style.


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:
			
		

> I love these!! They are gorgeous..I wish they would come in a lower heel


----------



## Dianabanana12

Nolia said:


> I am so tired of seeing the Bis Un Bout. =/  Especially on KK when we KNOW she's got so many other great pairs to wear.



No she only wears un bout and daffodiles, such a waste


----------



## Dianabanana12

fumi said:


> Paris Hilton in Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: fleetnet



How can someone so rich, have such awful roots?! Is that intentional?


----------



## Dianabanana12

carlinha said:


> does anyone know who makes this dress worn by Miranda Kerr, posted several pages back?   in advance!



I need that dress in my life NOW... ... doesnt it look like one of the dresses one of the girls wore in vegas on that stupid shars of sunset show?


----------



## Dianabanana12

karwood said:


> Ciara wearing Daffodile. Dress: Christopher Kane F2011:


----------



## Dianabanana12

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Love this dress aswell: It's by Camilla:
> http://www.camilla.com.au/collections/labyrinth/abyss/



I dont see it anywhere on the "shop" part of the website


----------



## Dianabanana12

karwood said:


> Angela Simmons wearing Daffodile. She is best known as the daughter of hip-hop legend Rev Run and co-owner of  Pastry Footwear with her sister Vanessa Simmons.  Dress: A sample from her forthcoming new fashion line _Angela Renee _.



Holy crap she lost so much weight, she use to be much bigger!! She looks amazing!! and the hair oh and of course the biances ugh i love this !!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Dianabanana12 said:


> I dont see it anywhere on the "shop" part of the website



I believe it's from their 2010-ish collection


----------



## 9distelle

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## ThinSeeker

beduina said:


> She's not a "celebrity" but, I had to post this one... British footballer David Bentley's girlfriend, Kimberley Mills in Lady Clou
> 
> [URL="


Good lord she looks completely pissed!!!


----------



## ThinSeeker

daniigo said:


> Originally Posted by aoqtpi View Post
> Just saw this!
> 
> "In case anyone is interested,
> Kourt has 153 pairs of shoes, 20 of which are Louboutins
> Kim has 318 pairs of shoes, 63 of which are Louboutins
> Khloe has 235 pairs of shoes, 71 of which are Louboutins
> 
> The article also said that whenever the three of them see a shoe they like, they get it in size 5, 7 and 9!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which tells you how well the shoes are built, or that there is a cobbler in Calabasas making about $200G's a year fixing blown out heels.   Just saying!


I would have thought that they would have owned more CL shoes that listed there.


----------



## ThinSeeker

karwood said:


> Nicole Scherzinger wearing Lady Peep. Dress: Kristian Aadnevik F2011.


Nicole has a great body. Not quite seeing the greatness of it in this outfit at all. But loving the shoes.


----------



## Nadin22

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1733551



She looks so beautiful!


----------



## bobobob

Bonnie Wright at 'Mud' premiere in Cannes credit: dailymail


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Bonnie Wright at 'Mud' premiere in Cannes credit: dailymail


 

Looks like she just put on totally random shoes. If you are going to wear loafer flats on Cannes red carpet at least make sure they go well with your dress.


----------



## karwood

Dianabanana12 said:


> I need that dress in my life NOW... ... doesnt it look like one of the dresses one of the girls wore in vegas on that stupid shars of sunset show?


 
The caftan is by Camilla Franks.


----------



## needloub

nillacobain said:


> Looks like she just put on totally random shoes. If you are going to wear loafer flats on Cannes red carpet at least make sure they go well with your dress.



Plus, she looks so casual for the carpet, no?


----------



## Dianabanana12

karwood said:


> The caftan is by Camilla Franks.



Thanks, I saw that I after I posted, I couldnt find it in the "Shop" section of the website :/


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford credit: contactmusic


----------



## mlemee

ThinSeeker said:


> I would have thought that they would have owned more CL shoes that listed there.



Same but then I thought I had hundreds of shoes plus CL's. I counted a few weeks ago and was shocked it was much less than I thought. My closet is a mystery


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Bonnie Wright at 'Mud' premiere in Cannes credit: dailymail



Like, you're on the red carpet. Make an effort and put on some heels!


----------



## bobobob

Coco credit: dailymail


----------



## mlemee

jamidee said:


> http://www.flannelsfashion.com/wome...5_1337686436_981149c953eba3b47a97266e07c14870
> I found her dress just in case anyone else liked it



OMG, Thank you!! Couldn't find it anywhere!


----------



## mlemee

OMG, Coco!  Love this colour in the Un Bout


----------



## mlemee

AEGIS said:


> Brandy Norwood in Metal Nodu





fumi said:


> Mel B in Metal Nodo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: celebritychatta



Every time I see someone in Metal Nodo I weep. Instantly sold out everywhere in my size


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## floridasun8

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria credit: zimbio



Eva looks super cute and pulled together.  Love the look with the summerissimas.   

Coco on the other hand....that woman just scares me.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria credit: zimbio



Love this whole look as well!  Casual, but chic!  I love this pair


----------



## kham

bobobob said:


> Paula Abdul credit: zimbio



I love Paula's dress!


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Coco credit: dailymail


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> Paula Abdul credit: zimbio



LOVE this dress!


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


 A chic classic look!!! way to go Eva....Coco... girl you have to know how to dress what you've got...I don't think that's it IMHO


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Coco credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood credit: dailymail


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Francesca Eastwood credit: dailymail



Francesca needs to go away. She just chainsawed and lit a red croc birkin on fire! No words!


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: dailymail


----------



## LizzielovesCL

GoGlam said:


> Francesca needs to go away. She just chainsawed and lit a red croc birkin on fire! No words!


I agree! She is just looking for excatly what she got! To be in the news, media. Blah!!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: dailymail


I would love to see her shoe closet.. I bet it's ENORMOUS!!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Rita Ora credit: dailymail


the top and bottom are two different colors?


----------



## jamidee

GoGlam said:


> Francesca needs to go away. She just chainsawed and lit a red croc birkin on fire! No words!


 NO!!?!? Say it isn't sO!

ETA: just went and read about it. I would have gladly taken it off of their hands. GLADLY. and taken a picture with it. That's artsy.. giving it to me.  They also hacked up a pair of louboutins all in the name of art.


----------



## akillian24

These are just her shoes.  They don't look right on so many people, but she totally rocks them.




bobobob said:


> Sofia Vergara credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie credit: zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

LizzielovesCL said:


> I agree! She is just looking for excatly what she got! To be in the news, media. Blah!!


 


jamidee said:


> NO!!?!? Say it isn't sO!
> 
> ETA: just went and read about it. I would have gladly taken it off of their hands. GLADLY. and taken a picture with it. That's artsy.. giving it to me.  They also hacked up a pair of louboutins all in the name of art.


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> NO!!?!? Say it isn't sO!
> 
> ETA: just went and read about it. I would have gladly taken it off of their hands. GLADLY. and taken a picture with it. That's artsy.. giving it to me.  They also hacked up a pair of louboutins all in the name of art.





GoGlam said:


> Francesca needs to go away. She just chainsawed and lit a red croc birkin on fire! No words!



the birkin was fake.


----------



## pixiesparkle

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie credit: zimbio


hmm...she's looking thinner and thinner these days. Not very healthy!



gymangel812 said:


> the birkin was fake.


Really??  I'm a total H newbie so I wouldn't have a clue just by looking at those photos (which btw are no way "art") but all the news articles regarding this story seem to say it's real

EDIT: I just read the purseblog article pointing out that it's fake..lol..


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Rita Ora credit: dailymail


 

Who is she? Never thought that super blonde hair would look good with dark eyebrows but she makes it work.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie credit: zimbio


 

Dress is beautiful but looks huge on her


----------



## 9distelle

Sofia Vergara


----------



## dirtyaddiction

9distelle said:


> Sofia Vergara



this woman needs other shoes! Or at least wear this shoe in another color already...


----------



## kittenslingerie

bobobob said:


> Rita Ora credit: dailymail


It looks like her jacket and pants are made of different fabrics or just plain don't match,


----------



## jamidee




----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

nillacobain said:


> Who is she? Never thought that super blonde hair would look good with dark eyebrows but she makes it work.


 

she's a singer/rapper/songwriter...signed to Roc Nation (Jay-Z's label). I agree...I kinda dig the blond!


----------



## nillacobain

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> she's a singer/rapper/songwriter...signed to Roc Nation (Jay-Z's label). I agree...I kinda dig the blond!


 

Thank you!


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: justjared


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: justjared


 

Beautiful dress


----------



## bobobob

Hayden Panettiere credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit:zimbio


----------



## kham

dirtyaddiction said:


> this woman needs other shoes! Or at least wear this shoe in another color already...



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Hayden Panettiere credit: dailymail



She is just so darn cute!  I really need to invest in a pair of camel patent Decollete pumps!


----------



## domates

nillacobain said:


> Beautiful dress



agreed! can someone ID?


----------



## martinaa

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: justjared


 
She looks good!


----------



## ThinSeeker

LavenderIce said:


> Drew Barrymore


Drew looks great. Best she's looked ever!!


----------



## ThinSeeker

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


I want those Duvettes in every single colour.


----------



## ThinSeeker

9distelle said:


> Shailene Woodley


What's the name of these shoes?


----------



## nillacobain

domates said:


> agreed! can someone ID?


 
Narciso Rodriguez Fall 2012


----------



## nillacobain

ThinSeeker said:


> What's the name of these shoes?


 
Post  #*5621* ?? 

Style is Corpus 120mm


----------



## 318Platinum

ThinSeeker said:


> I want those Duvettes in every single colour.



You and me both! I am still kicking myself for not getting them when I had the chance!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: justjared


Great dress, but why does she always look like she just rolled out of bed... and not in a good way?


----------



## bobobob

Amber Rose credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Amber Rose credit: dailymail



Eww what is with those tights? Also, why are they wearing sunglasses at night?


----------



## heychar

fumi said:


> Eww what is with those tights? Also, why are they wearing sunglasses at night?



They're leggings by designer Mark Fast from his Faster collection I am guilty I have the dress! :giggles:


----------



## fumi

heychar said:


> They're leggings by designer Mark Fast from his Faster collection I am guilty I have the dress! :giggles:



I'm sure you look great in it. I am repelled because you can so clearly see her bare butt through the tights!


----------



## heychar

fumi said:


> I'm sure you look great in it. I am repelled because you can so clearly see her bare butt through the tights!



Yep you can see my bare butt through my dress hence why I haven't been brave enough to wear it out  I think I got caught up in the hype with that purchase! There is no possible way you can wear undies with that thing! Going commando is not an option for me lol


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

heychar said:


> Yep you can see my bare butt through my dress hence why I haven't been brave enough to wear it out  I think I got caught up in the hype with that purchase! There is no possible way you can wear undies with that thing! Going commando is not an option for me lol


 
You could always get a thin coloured slip/ bodycon dress to wear under it- maybe a neon one to rock with your piggies!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Amber Rose credit: dailymail


----------



## masha10

bobobob said:


> Francesca Eastwood credit: dailymail


 
the shoes of the girl in the middle are really wonderfull, can anyone ID?


----------



## heychar

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> You could always get a thin coloured slip/ bodycon dress to wear under it- maybe a neon one to rock with your piggies!



Now I hadn't thought about that  I will be trying that!


----------



## akillian24

needloub said:


> She is just so darn cute!  I really need to invest in a pair of camel patent Decollete pumps!



I think she is an absolute doll!


----------



## heiress-ox

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: justjared



i don't usually say this, but kristen looks amazing here!


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana and Minka Kelly credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale credit: dailymail


----------



## lovechanel920

Laetitia Hallyday in Miss Cristo


----------



## wannaprada

lovechanel920 said:
			
		

> Laetitia Hallyday in Miss Cristo
> http://www.thetrenddiaries.com/2012/05/laetitia-hallyday-out-in-brentwood-los.html



The toes hanging over is totally unacceptable!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fumi said:


> Eww what is with those tights? Also, why are they wearing sunglasses at night?



I dunno, but no panties under THOSE TIGHTS scares me


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale credit: dailymail



gorgeous!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: justjared



I don't really like her as an actress nor person.... but she is VERY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 9distelle

Claudine Keane


----------



## rock_girl

bobobob said:
			
		

> Zoe Saldana and Minka Kelly credit: justjared



Are those {Gulp} all white/python Summerissimas...?!?!


----------



## bobobob

Ciara credit: dailymail


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> The toes hanging over is totally unacceptable!


So agree wanna  It looks awkward and uncomfortable!


----------



## akillian24

9distelle said:


> Claudine Keane



I dont think Highness is an easy shoe to rock-  but I think she looks fab with them here!


----------



## needloub

lovechanel920 said:


> Laetitia Hallyday in Miss Cristo






bobobob said:


> Ciara credit: dailymail


She is too pretty for this awful get-up!


----------



## bobobob

Ciara and Kristen Stewart at MTV Movie Awards 2012 credit: justjared


----------



## needloub

Does Kristin really have to slouch like that?  Stand up girl, you're famous (whether you like it or not lol).  And I am not really liking the ombre (sp?) hair on Ciara...I prefer her darker.


----------



## amag520

needloub said:
			
		

> Does Kristin really have to slouch like that?  Stand up girl, you're famous (whether you like it or not lol).  And I am not really liking the ombre (sp?) hair on Ciara...I prefer her darker.



Can't decide whether Kristen Stewart is a terrible actress, or an amazingly advanced robot PLAYING a terrible actress.


----------



## jamidee

amag520 said:


> Can't decide whether Kristen Stewart is a terrible actress, or an amazingly advanced robot PLAYING a terrible actress.



:lolots:


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Zoe Saldana and Minka Kelly credit: justjared



This the the color way of summerissima I want. I haven't been able to find the one with the gold straps and the off-white/cream toe box. Only the red and that color toe box and the black/brown/and white snake heel. Anyone know where to find the gold?


----------



## shoes4me

bobobob said:


> Amber Rose credit: dailymail



wow! is that a bulge *above * those incredibly low hanging jeans of that guy? he looks kind of shackled by his belt.


----------



## martinaa

jamidee said:


> This the the color way of summerissima I want. I haven't been able to find the one with the gold straps and the off-white/cream toe box. Only the red and that color toe box and the black/brown/and white snake heel. Anyone know where to find the gold?


 
Bergdorf Goodman has a version with gols straps and cream toe box.


----------



## needloub

amag520 said:


> Can't decide whether Kristen Stewart is a terrible actress, or an amazingly advanced robot PLAYING a terrible actress.


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> This the the color way of summerissima I want. I haven't been able to find the one with the gold straps and the off-white/cream toe box. Only the red and that color toe box and the black/brown/and white snake heel. Anyone know where to find the gold?



bergdorfs and i emailed madison boutique and they told me they had availability, but didn't specify in what boutique!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> bergdorfs and i emailed madison boutique and they told me they had availability, but didn't specify in what boutique!


Ohhh!! so this one might make the sale!? I'd love to find this colorway!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Ohhh!! so this one might make the sale!? I'd love to find this colorway!



i'm not sure if it'll  make the sale, i didn't enquire as to that lol, i was just asking size availability for the summerissima in general, but she said they have that colourway.  i really hope they'll make the sale


----------



## bobobob

Mel B credit: zimbio


----------



## Louboufan

I love those Maggies!


bobobob said:


> Mel B credit: zimbio


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Ciara credit: dailymail



oh look...jean panties :giggles:


----------



## Vodkaine

Alicia Keys with her ULONA 140


----------



## needloub

Vodkaine said:


> Alicia Keys with her ULONA 140


Love the pops of color!!


----------



## nyjaesmith

Jennifer Williams


----------



## bobobob

Angela Simmons credit: dailymail


----------



## mistyknightwin

OMG, can someone id Angela Simmons skirt/dress!! I Want it to wear with my red tributes....please!!


----------



## needloub

nyjaesmith said:


> Jennifer Williams


The only thing I love about this outfit is her gorgeous necklace!


----------



## Louboufan

mistyknightwin said:


> OMG, can someone id Angela Simmons skirt/dress!! I Want it to wear with my red tributes....please!!


Dress is available at shopbop.com for $208.00. Designer is Torn by Ronny Kobo.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks so much! I appreciate it! 


Louboufan said:


> Dress is available at shopbop.com for $208.00. Designer is Torn by Ronny Kobo.


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Paris and Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## amag520

bobobob said:
			
		

> Paris and Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio



Yay! Paris bought another pair of Cls... I was beginning to think she only had nude biancas.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Mel B credit: zimbio


they have them in white?!


----------



## jamidee

mistyknightwin said:


> OMG, can someone id Angela Simmons skirt/dress!! I Want it to wear with my red tributes....please!!


Torn By Ronny Kobo Johanna Hi-Low Dress


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Loving Gaga's white Daf.'s


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Lady, I def plan on getting it! 



jamidee said:


> Torn By Ronny Kobo Johanna Hi-Low Dress


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Maloof credit: The Coveteur 

"These Louboutins are fantastic: they are feminine, but they could also be used as a weapon! Im sure these shoes could kick anyones you-know-whatbut hopefully my years of martial arts training could also do the same!"


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff in Lady Peep Spikes credit: justjared


----------



## akillian24

LizzielovesCL said:


> Loving Gaga's white Daf.'s



Rare - but I actually love her whole look!


----------



## bobobob

Erin Fetherston credit: zimbio


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga credit: zimbio



I love gaga and I love everything about this outfit!!


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: justjared


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: justjared


I like the un bout in that color!


----------



## VernisLUV

bobobob said:


> Mel B credit: zimbio



AHHHHH I NEED this maggie!!! 
Does anyone know where I can find it? I suppose it's too late already but hoping for slim chances.. :S


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn comes out to support boyfriend Joel Kinnaman at a screening of his new movie, Lola Versus, on Tuesday (June 5) at NYC's SVA Theater. credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Hayden Panettiere attends the 2012 CMT Music Awards held at the Bridgestone Arena on Wednesday (June 6) in Nashville, Tenn. credit: justjared


----------



## NY_Mami

bobobob said:


> Adrienne Maloof credit: The Coveteur
> 
> "These Louboutins are fantastic: they are feminine, but they could also be used as a weapon! Im sure these shoes could kick anyones you-know-whatbut hopefully my years of martial arts training could also do the same!"


 
I love the coveteur.....


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## flowergirly

bobobob said:


> Hayden Panettiere attends the 2012 CMT Music Awards held at the Bridgestone Arena on Wednesday (June 6) in Nashville, Tenn. credit: justjared


Ermmm, is that a mullet?

HP is faithful to her Decos.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


 she's wearing a different PAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Hayden Panettiere attends the 2012 CMT Music Awards held at the Bridgestone Arena on Wednesday (June 6) in Nashville, Tenn. credit: justjared


I want to be half as adorable as her in my next life.


----------



## bobobob

Holly Valance credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Malin Akerman arrives at MTV Studios on Wednesday (June 6) in New York City. credit: justjared


----------



## jamidee

Minka


----------



## GoGlam

Leighton Meester and Minka Kelly look closely related.  Maybe they have a Parent Trap-like situation going! 



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1748943
> 
> 
> Minka


----------



## 9distelle

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: dailymail


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Sofia Vergara credit: dailymail



I just lover her so!!!


----------



## jamidee

9distelle said:
			
		

> Heidi Klum



This pair seems to be pretty popular with celebs


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Sofia Vergara credit: dailymail



She definitely wears the higher platform styles well!


----------



## NY_Mami

I wish I had a picture of it.... but I was watching Tosh.0 last week and they cued in on the audience sitting in a runway like at Fashion Week, and Daniel Tosh was wearing Pigalle in nude.... lol....


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: dailymail


----------



## Vodkaine

Oh Heidi... you're not 20 anymore. Don't be the next Janice Dickinson. Please.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Heidi Klum credit: dailymail


 


Vodkaine said:


> Oh Heidi... you're not 20 anymore. Don't be the next Janice Dickinson. Please.


 

I actually think she looks damn good - it's just the belt that looks a bit OTT and it doesn't go with that dress.


----------



## Ms.parker123

bobobob said:


> Heidi Klum credit: dailymail


 
I hate satin ruched dresses like those. They look so cheap, very Jersey Shore(ish). She usually gets it right, just not this time. Love her shoes though.


----------



## DariaD

Ms.parker123 said:


> I hate satin ruched dresses like those. They look so cheap, very Jersey Shore(ish). She usually gets it right, just not this time. Love her shoes though.



This. 

And given that she has no waist she just looks like exotic pink caterpillar


----------



## 318Platinum

Lea Michele in Lady Daf Tartan. (from her twitter)


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: justjared


----------



## 9distelle

Sofia Vergara


----------



## akillian24

Vodkaine said:


> Oh Heidi... you're not 20 anymore. Don't be the next Janice Dickinson. Please.



She's so beautiful- I hope she doesn't somehow distract everyone from it.


----------



## bobobob

Mary Jane Silk Brocade Platforms from Daphne Guinness for Christie&#8217;s auction


----------



## Vodkaine

Thinking that Ashley Tisdale is older than Lady gaga. Fact.


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Lea Michele in Lady Daf Tartan. (from her twitter)



These do not look good on her. Looks like a kid playing in their mom's shoes.


----------



## anemonerose

318Platinum said:


> Lea Michele in Lady Daf Tartan. (from her twitter)



those pigalle look so weird


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Heidi Klum credit: dailymail



The belt with this dress is so bad


----------



## jamidee

DariaD said:
			
		

> This.
> 
> And given that she has no waist she just looks like exotic pink caterpillar



:lolots: hahahahahahah wow . I love u


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace credit: justjared and getty images


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Noomi Rapace credit: justjared and getty images


 

Beautiful dress!


----------



## indi3r4

318Platinum said:


> Lea Michele in Lady Daf Tartan. (from her twitter)



too big honey 
and yes, that pigalle looks weird!


----------



## indi3r4

Vodkaine said:


> Oh Heidi... you're not 20 anymore. Don't be the next Janice Dickinson. Please.





DariaD said:


> This.
> 
> And given that she has no waist she just looks like exotic pink caterpillar



word.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

indi3r4 said:


> word.


Lol, I totally agree!


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Noomi Rapace credit: justjared and getty images



Literally just left from watching her movie. TERRIBLE from start to finish! Love her shoes, though!


----------



## 318Platinum

wannaprada said:


> These do not look good on her. Looks like a kid playing in their mom's shoes.





anemonerose said:


> those pigalle look so weird





indi3r4 said:


> too big honey
> and yes, that pigalle looks weird!



I totally agree with all of you! BTW, could it be that the Pigalle isn't a 120, but a 100 or even an 85? There's no way that's a 120 Pigalle! I think that is why they look weird.


----------



## CMP86

^^ Could they be decoltissimos?


----------



## 9distelle

LaLa Vasquez


----------



## Elise499

318Platinum said:


> I totally agree with all of you! BTW, could it be that the Pigalle isn't a 120, but a 100 or even an 85? There's no way that's a 120 Pigalle! I think that is why they look weird.



These are the Décolleté 554 from the f/w 12 collection


----------



## bobobob

Brad Goreski credit: The Coveteur


----------



## 318Platinum

Elise499 said:


> These are the Décolleté 554 from the f/w 12 collection



 Thanks for the correction/insight, *Elise* I'm not crazy about this style. The toe box is too long and the heel is short and skinny, which would probably = snapping for me. Do you know if it is a 120? It's not giving me 120. Beautiful color, though.


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga credit: justjared


----------



## nillacobain

^She must have the most amazing collection of Dafs. All custom made!


----------



## mlemee

nyjaesmith said:


> Jennifer Williams



I like Jen but she makes that Valentino jumpsuit look horrible and cheap! Steam it!


----------



## mlemee

I think she's a terrible actress. and that whole awkward act is just that! A contrived act!



amag520 said:


> Can't decide whether Kristen Stewart is a terrible actress, or an amazingly advanced robot PLAYING a terrible actress.


----------



## Elise499

318Platinum said:


> Thanks for the correction/insight, *Elise* I'm not crazy about this style. The toe box is too long and the heel is short and skinny, which would probably = snapping for me. Do you know if it is a 120? It's not giving me 120. Beautiful color, though.



It is a 100!
I wasn't crazy about this style before, but Rihanna and Elle MacPherson have worn it and it's not looking that bad actually.


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker credit: dailymail


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker credit: dailymail


 
Love her!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

nillacobain said:


> Love her!



I love her too! IMO she does not look great in this picture!


----------



## bobobob

Madonna credit: justjared


----------



## jamidee

Elise499 said:


> It is a 100!
> I wasn't crazy about this style before, but Rihanna and Elle MacPherson have worn it and it's not looking that bad actually.


looks like a bad pigalle. don't like


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> It is a 100!
> I wasn't crazy about this style before, but Rihanna and Elle MacPherson have worn it and it's not looking that bad actually.


 
I agree with you: this is one of those styles that look way better on!


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney credit: dailymail


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Madonna credit: justjared



You can get all the work you want done to your face to hide your age, but the hands never lie!


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Coleen Rooney credit: dailymail



I must have those Daffs


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> Coleen Rooney credit: dailymail



What Daffs are these?


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada credit: zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

What the..



bobobob said:


> Evelyn Lozada credit: zimbio


----------



## Louboufan

nillacobain said:


> I agree with you: this is one of those styles that look way better on!



I prefer the Pigalle.


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> looks like a bad pigalle. don't like



Lol, it does look like a bad Pigalle.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Evelyn Lozada credit: zimbio


I actually leaned into the computer closer to see what the lump on her belly is and see if that's actually a belly button I'm seeing. Her belly looks incredibly strange...?? :weird:


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: justjared


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> What Daffs are these?



Black Lady Glitter Daff


----------



## mishybelle

jamidee said:


> I actually leaned into the computer closer to see what the lump on her belly is and see if that's actually a belly button I'm seeing. Her belly looks incredibly strange...?? :weird:



An old personal trainer once told me how to spot bad lipo. Just sayin...


----------



## wannaprada

mishybelle said:
			
		

> An old personal trainer once told me how to spot bad lipo. Just sayin...



Lol!


----------



## jamidee




----------



## icecreamom

bobobob said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker credit: dailymail



My dream girl!


----------



## bobobob

Coco credit: dailymail


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1756374


 Ok, is it only me or is this just not fitted right????


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Coco credit: dailymail


 Ok, I like the dress and I like the CL's and I love that Coco will wear this but there is something just not right....  And I admit that my body is not perfect but is it the pattern and the body shape????


----------



## shoes4me

bobobob said:


> Coco credit: dailymail



given this is coco, that is a very decent dress! 



beagly911 said:


> Ok, is it only me or is this just not fitted right????



i agree. it´s badly fitted, even if it´s meant to fit loosely there shouldn´t be any bumps and lumps around chest and shoulders. in the pic posted above it´s obvious that also her shoes are way too big on her - she´swimming in that whole outfit! looks like it was made for someone two sizes bigger over all.


----------



## 318Platinum

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, is it only me or is this just not fitted right????



Hunni, I think it's the material! I am not crazy about the material at all!! "What is that, Velvet!!!?" (in my Eddie Murphy voice) ;-D


----------



## 9distelle

Christina Applegate


----------



## fumi

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1756374



The bows on the shoes are just too cute!


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> Hunni, I think it's the material! I am not crazy about the material at all!! *"What is that, Velvet!!!?" (in my Eddie Murphy voice)* ;-D


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## amag520

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio



Is that the cutie from Pretty Little Liars behind her?


----------



## bobobob

amag520 said:


> Is that the cutie from Pretty Little Liars behind her?


 
Yes


----------



## heychar

318Platinum said:


> Hunni, I think it's the material! I am not crazy about the material at all!! "What is that, Velvet!!!?" (in my Eddie Murphy voice) ;-D


 :lolots:


----------



## beagly911

318Platinum said:


> Hunni, I think it's the material! I am not crazy about the material at all!! "What is that, Velvet!!!?" (in my Eddie Murphy voice) ;-D


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> Ok, is it only me or is this just not fitted right????


It looks like she got into a fight with her great gmaw's curtains....and they won.


----------



## Syams




----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> It looks like she got into a fight with her great gmaw's curtains....and they won.



You gals are killin me


----------



## Elise499

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio



The girl behind her is also wearing Louboutin, it's a new style (probably the spring 2013 collection) used for Jonathan Saunders Resort 2013


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Kris Jenner is too old for those shoes!


----------



## wannaprada

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> Kris Jenner is too old for those shoes!



Too old for that whole outfit!


----------



## cl-pig

The Only Way Is Essex girls at the end of season wrap up party
 Billie Faiers




Lydia Bright


----------



## 9distelle

Ashley Greene


----------



## icecreamom

wannaprada said:


> Too old for that whole outfit!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Heidi Klum credit: dailymail



She loves those maggies


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Kris Jenner credit: zimbio


 I don't think that dress is right for her body at all but I like the shoes!


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham credit: justjared and dailymail


----------



## CMP86

wannaprada said:


> Too old for that whole outfit!


 I agree!



bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham credit: justjared and dailymail


 I love VB but I'm really not liking the mid calf length dress with knee high boots. I like them each separately but not together.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham credit: justjared and dailymail


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham credit: justjared and dailymail


 

I love her clutch!


----------



## 9distelle

Nadia Bjorlin


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



I'm pretty sure she just wears the same thing every day... thats what it seems like IMO. BLACK AND WHITE AND UN BOUT. the end.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure she just wears the same thing every day... thats what it seems like IMO. BLACK AND WHITE AND UN BOUT. the end.



I wouldn't mind if she atleast wore the coloured versions sometimes!


----------



## bobobob

Delta Goodrem credit: dailymail


----------



## kham

jamidee said:


> I'm pretty sure she just wears the same thing every day... thats what it seems like IMO. BLACK AND WHITE AND UN BOUT. the end.


----------



## shoes4me

jamidee said:


> I'm pretty sure she just wears the same thing every day... thats what it seems like IMO. BLACK AND WHITE AND UN BOUT. the end.



plus the same frozen face all the time.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Delta Goodrem credit: dailymail



I want the nude sex pigalle. I wish they had made the sale.


----------



## jamidee

shoes4me said:
			
		

> plus the same frozen face all the time.



 well, that's the plastic surgery... Unfortunately that's not an outfit she can change out. :yuck:


----------



## mishybelle

jamidee said:
			
		

> I want the nude sex pigalle. I wish they had made the sale.



I believe they did at SCP...


----------



## 9distelle

Lydia Bright


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Cole credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: justjared and shoerazzi


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kristen Stewart credit: justjared and shoerazzi



Ugh they're amazing.


----------



## Elise499

Emma Stone in Pigalle (dress by Gucci)


----------



## VernisLUV

she looks like a real life vampire...


----------



## fumi

Kate Upton in Summerissima for GQ magazine








credit: fashionista


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Elle Macpherson credit: dailymail


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



Well.. I like her makeup!


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry credit: shoerazzi


----------



## 9distelle

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



I have these boots! I was going to sell them because I haven't worn them and thigh high python isn't the easier thing to wear but I may just keep them now.


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga credit: dailymail


----------



## 318Platinum

mlemee said:


> I have these boots! I was going to sell them because I haven't worn them and thigh high python isn't the easier thing to wear but I may just keep them now.





bobobob said:


> Lady Gaga credit: dailymail



@*Mlemee*, what size are your boots??  Maybe I can take them off your hands! This is the Lili, right?

@*Bobobob*, Love LG, the shoes, the fur, everything, but together, she looks like a young Donatella V.! I think she should take that as an insult. :shame:


----------



## nillacobain

318Platinum said:


> @*Bobobob*, Love LG, the shoes, the fur, everything, but together, she looks like a young Donatella V.! I think she should take that as an insult. :shame:


----------



## LizzielovesCL

bobobob said:


> Lady Gaga credit: dailymail



Love Gaga, looking fierce!


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Lady Gaga credit: dailymail





318Platinum said:


> @*Mlemee*, what size are your boots??  Maybe I can take them off your hands! This is the Lili, right?
> 
> @*Bobobob*, Love LG, the shoes, the fur, everything, but together, she looks like a young Donatella V.! I think she should take that as an insult. :shame:



Oh no, I love that she looks like a young Donatella. I love Donatella's whole vibe; Glamourous to hilt, pin thin and fabulous.

Lol, Maybe, they are a size 38...I don't know the name but they are exactly those boots. I got them late last year and haven't worn them


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credits: justjared and shoerazzi


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


 this is too bad for words.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham credit: justjared and dailymail



Love VB's line of dresses!!! The shoes are perfect here!!!


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul credit: dailymail


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credits: justjared and shoerazzi





she and her boyfriend look very good together


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Lady Gaga credit: dailymail



dammmmmmmmmnnnnnn! gaga be a certified dime piece!


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: justjared


----------



## Theren

I want her shoe collection!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: justjared


I loveeee  the first dress, but I HATEHATEHATE white dresses with white shoes. White and nude shoes


----------



## GoGlam

Did she just walk off the set of Star Wars?



bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Elle Macpherson credit: dailymail



Are those 120s?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I do not care for white dress, and white shoes either!


----------



## needloub

^Only if it is paired with a wedding dress? LOL!


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn credit: justjared


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: justjared


 Um, Sound of Music?????


----------



## shoes4me

jamidee said:


> well, that's the plastic surgery... Unfortunately that's not an outfit she can change out. :yuck:



hmm, wait for her next appointment with the plastic surgeon - i mean, there´s always room for making it worse, isn´t there?


----------



## shoes4me

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: justjared



ad an apron and she´s set to join munich´s oktoberfest.

beautiful shoes though...


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: justjared



What is with her outfits lately?  They all look kind of bad. She used to have such cute outfits.


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Olivia Munn credit: justjared



Love the shoes! They are so pretty!


----------



## 9distelle

Emma Stone


----------



## fumi

Fergie wearing 20th anniversary Icone a Clous for SELF magazine


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis credit: justjared


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: justjared


this looks like my grandmother's couch..


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Mila Kunis credit: justjared


Hello Mila, you do the smokey cracked out look better than anyone. Loveeee itt!


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: justjared


----------



## ChrisyAM15

bobobob said:


> Mila Kunis credit: justjared



She's so gorgeous!
Love her style!


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: justjared



The black and white combo is so simple and cute! Dang, her boyfriend is skinny!


----------



## jamidee

fumi said:


> The black and white combo is so simple and cute! Dang, her boyfriend is skinny!



yea,  I don't do skinny boys. Don't like bones bumping bones... makes for nasty bruises.


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: justjared


----------



## shoes4me

jamidee said:


> this looks like my grandmother's couch..



and the curtains seem to have gone in there as well 



bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: justjared



now, see there - she can do much better! i like this outfit!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> yea,  I don't do skinny boys. Don't like bones bumping bones... makes for nasty bruises.



ha! that's why my husband says he never dated skinny girls.  thankfully, i date skinny boys and have enough cushion for the pushin


----------



## AEGIS

fumi said:


> What is with her outfits lately?  They all look kind of bad. She used to have such cute outfits.



i think she dresses too "seriously."  she's in her early 20s. nothing looks fun


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> ha! that's why my husband says he never dated skinny girls.  thankfully, i date skinny boys and have enough cushion for the pushin



:lolots:


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i think she dresses too "seriously."  she's in her early 20s. nothing looks fun



Ita. She's making herself look more like a late 30 year old woman... Live a little. Have fun with fashion instead of asking your gmaw for styling tips


----------



## AEGIS

Elise499 said:


> The girl behind her is also wearing Louboutin, it's a new style (probably the spring 2013 collection) used for Jonathan Saunders Resort 2013





i want these shoes. all of them.  i've been hoping for some non-platform delicate CL sandals!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i want these shoes. all of them.  i've been hoping for some non-platform delicate CL sandals!



Wow. I love the grey and white version. I too need a pair of delicate sandals. I even thought about going Manolo just because he does delicate so well


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> yea,  I don't do skinny boys. Don't like bones bumping bones... makes for nasty bruises.



roflmao!!


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> Ita. She's making herself look more like a late 30 year old woman... Live a little. Have fun with fashion instead of asking your gmaw for styling tips



Hey!! I'm in my late 30's!! I still live!


----------



## jamidee




----------



## bobobob

Beth Shak credit: dailymail


----------



## Theren

^ Yes please!


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Beth Shak credit: dailymail



Wow! I'd hate to clean that up after the photoshoot!


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Beth Shak credit: dailymail


I agree....I couldn't imagine cleaning up!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Beth Shak credit: dailymail


man oh man... I just want to roll around in this slice of heaven.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Wow. I love the grey and white version. I too need a pair of delicate sandals. I even thought about going Manolo just because he does delicate so well



Yup. I've been looking at Jimmy choo. There's one style I love and keep looking for on Ebay.


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: justjared


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> man oh man... I just want to roll around in this slice of heaven.


 That was my first thought too! :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:
			
		

> That was my first thought too! :giggles:



I just had thoughts of snow Angels... Only shoe angels!


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> I just had thoughts of snow Angels... Only shoe angels!


 Haha, I just wanted to lay there, look around and be in shoe heaven!!!  Shoe paradise, CL's and others!!  So many beautiful pairs!


----------



## cl-pig

mimi in london


----------



## stilly

bobobob said:


> Beth Shak credit: dailymail


 
This looks a little like my bedroom...a mess of shoes!!!


----------



## bobobob

Mel B credit: dailymail


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Mel B credit: dailymail



Mel C aged well!


----------



## sabrunka

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Mel C aged well!



That's what I was thinking! She looks younger than when she did in the Spice Girls!


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry credit: justjared


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

fumi said:


> What is with her outfits lately?  They all look kind of bad. She used to have such cute outfits.






bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: justjared



I totally agree...it's like...her sense of style went down the drain w/ the red dye! bring back the red head and the cute outfits! lol

this last number looks like she should be on the campaign trail w/ Romney or something. blah blah bo-ringgg!


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: justjared



Cute dress!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I totally agree...it's like...her sense of style went down the drain w/ the red dye! bring back the red head and the cute outfits! lol
> 
> this last number looks like she should be on the campaign trail w/ Romney or something. blah blah bo-ringgg!



I miss her red hair too. She looked amazing with her red hair!


----------



## bobobob

Holly Valance credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively credit: justjared



Blake looks so pretty in this dress! The shoes look amazing too!


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:
			
		

> mimi in london



 she looks like she passing something or getting some sort of exam where she's got to toot that booty and grunt? Not flattering


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Blake Lively credit: justjared



Love this dress.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively credit: justjared



ooohh my.... that dress is *gorgeous* on Blake!!!

Do we know who the designer is??? THANKS!!!


----------



## bobobob

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ooohh my.... that dress is *gorgeous* on Blake!!!
> 
> Do we know who the designer is??? THANKS!!!


 
She's wearing Jenny Packham from Fall 2012 collection credit: style.com


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> She's wearing Jenny Packham from Fall 2012 collection credit: style.com



oooh thanks!!! I love Jenny Peckham's dresses!


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively credit: justjared





i legit gasped!!


----------



## skislope15

This girl can do no wrong, shes stunning. Savages premier dress is zuhair murad


----------



## skislope15

JLo


----------



## LizzielovesCL

With the exception of Mel C and Becks... The Spice Girls look really old!


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry credit: justjared


----------



## CMP86

skislope15 said:


> This girl can do no wrong, shes stunning. Savages premier dress is zuhair murad


Love this combo! She looks gorgeous!


bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: justjared


 Love this as well!


----------



## bobobob

Ann Curry credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

skislope15 said:


> This girl can do no wrong, shes stunning. Savages premier dress is zuhair murad


This look is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jamidee

skislope15 said:
			
		

> This girl can do no wrong, shes stunning. Savages premier dress is zuhair murad



I love this dress. Like love love love love


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

skislope15 said:


> This girl can do no wrong, shes stunning. Savages premier dress is zuhair murad



Damn you Blake "I-Style-Myself" Lively, why cant I look like I fell from designer muse heaven on a daily basis?!


----------



## lemonsherry

Katy looks amazing.


----------



## fumi

skislope15 said:


> This girl can do no wrong, shes stunning. Savages premier dress is zuhair murad



Stunning dress!



bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: justjared



She looks so Old Hollywood with the velvet dress!


----------



## sabrunka

Katy and Blake both look amazing!


----------



## 9distelle

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## sabrunka

Hmm her dress looks like something I would wear in the bedroom... Not to a formal event!


----------



## Clooky001

skislope15 said:
			
		

> This girl can do no wrong, shes stunning. Savages premier dress is zuhair murad



She looks breathtaking I'm in total love with this dress!


----------



## nillacobain

skislope15 said:


> This girl can do no wrong, shes stunning. Savages premier dress is zuhair murad


 
Wow, stunning dress!


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: justjared


 
I would kill for this Dolce & Gabbana dress! 

Also, I don't think she's wearing CLs.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Mel B credit: dailymail


 
They all look good but I don't like Mel B and Emma's dresses. Not flattering/ill fitting IMO.


----------



## ellieroma

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: justjared



Katy looks beautiful, love the style and colour of the dress


----------



## bobobob

Mel B credit: dailymail


----------



## jamidee

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Damn you Blake "I-Style-Myself" Lively, why cant I look like I fell from designer muse heaven on a daily basis?!



Because we don't have millions to spend on designers clothing and access to designer clothing right when it hits the runway... Or at least I don't. :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Mel B credit: dailymail



How the hell did paparazzi get close enough to take the second pic? I think this was one of those cases where it's like we need all the publicity we can get... Photoshoot time!


----------



## skislope15

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: justjared





nillacobain said:


> I would kill for this Dolce & Gabbana dress!
> 
> Also, I don't think she's wearing CLs.



These shoes are not CL's


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Ann Curry credit: zimbio


 
wow makes me want to pull out my magos



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Damn you Blake "I-Style-Myself" Lively, why cant I look like I fell from designer muse heaven on a daily basis?!


 
i don't believe her "i style myself" spiel.
someone pulls looks or forwards her looks imo and she chooses


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:
			
		

> wow makes me want to pull out my magos
> 
> i don't believe her "i style myself" spiel.
> someone pulls looks or forwards her looks imo and she chooses



That's probably true but if so, girl can choose! Lol


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: shoerazzi


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Lea Michele credit: shoerazzi


keep waiting for that person that hates these after buying them... TO PUT THEM ON BAY!!! I need a pair.


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively credit: justjared


----------



## anniethecat

^Love the outfit, maybe would have paired it with a different shoe.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively credit: justjared


She does a pant suit better than anyone else... I guess because she's SO long and SO lean... I would look terrible in that outfit.


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Blake Lively credit: justjared



I so wish I had her body, her wardrobe and a closet big enough to fit the wardrobe in!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sabrunka said:


> Hmm her dress looks like something I would wear in the bedroom... Not to a formal event!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively credit: justjared



dress and shoes are TDF. She looks like a princess. Love her style.


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> Because we don't have millions to spend on designers clothing and access to designer clothing right when it hits the runway... Or at least I don't. :giggles:


True!


----------



## Louboufan

wannaprada said:


> I so wish I had her body, her wardrobe and a closet big enough to fit the wardrobe in!


She can keep her body but I want her shoe collection .


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively and Miley Cyrus credit: shoerazzi


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively and Miley Cyrus credit: shoerazzi



Alright Miley!!! Love everything about her pic!! They give this lady so much unnecessary grief!


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively and Miley Cyrus credit: shoerazzi



Miley looks so chic! Not really feeling Blake's dress though... looks like something a five year old girl would wear for her birthday party...


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> Miley looks so chic! Not really feeling Blake's dress though... looks like something a five year old girl would wear for her birthday party...


 I too thought Miley looked great in a classic look but Blake looks like strange Barbie Doll fashion!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## 9distelle

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## Theren

Miley looks really classy.. wow she has really come into style since Liam put a ring on her finger ...


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: justjared


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Blake Lively and Miley Cyrus credit: shoerazzi



When did Miley get kinda hot?!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



These are the most unflattering pants ever. Diaper butt. And I hate it when she wears that shirt... It's so unattractive


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Emma Stone credit: justjared



Emma no  just no


----------



## LisaMarie24

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


Love those shoes!!!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively and Miley Cyrus credit: shoerazzi


I like the exvota...now. I didn't think I would, but I do... hmmm


----------



## LisaMarie24

KarenBorter said:


> Hahahaha check out the girl behind Jennifer ... OPEN MOUTHED looking at the SHOES!


Haha right!!!


----------



## bobobob

Ciara credit: dailymail


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Ciara credit: dailymail



Oh Ciara, your body is smoking hot, but your hair and outfit are not


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> emma stone credit: Justjared



wtf!!


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Ciara credit: dailymail



I don't know why she insists on looking like a hooker!! It's not helping her record sales! Good grief, get it together Ciara!!


----------



## heiress-ox

bobobob said:


> Ciara credit: dailymail



this whole look is just  and ruined more so by her hair (don't even get me started)


----------



## bobobob

Florence Welch credit: shoerazzi


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively and Miley Cyrus credit: shoerazzi



Miley looks nice.


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry credit: justjared


----------



## anniethecat

I wish we could see more of that Vampanodo and it was covered by her dress!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Ciara credit: dailymail



I'd have my skirt hiked up to where you can see my pikachu too... those are some amaze balls legs. like oh em gee. cake cake cake cake.


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:


> I don't know why she insists on looking like a hooker!! It's not helping her record sales! Good grief, get it together Ciara!!



Girl, I think letting it all hang out is the way to go when your legs are this dynamite. I'd probably walk around naked... like god intended. :shame:


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'd have my skirt hiked up to where you can see my pikachu too... those are some amaze balls legs. like oh em gee. cake cake cake cake.



Pikachu :lolots:


----------



## bobobob

Gisele Bündchen credit: shoerazzi


----------



## wannaprada

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> this whole look is just  and ruined more so by her hair (don't even get me started)



Lmao!


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> Girl, I think letting it all hang out is the way to go when your legs are this dynamite. I'd probably walk around naked... like god intended. :shame:



Your legs look great! And no you wouldn't! Lol!


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> I'd have my skirt hiked up to where you can see my pikachu too... those are some amaze balls legs. like oh em gee. cake cake cake cake.



 pikachu and cake cake cake omgee I bloomin love your posts!


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry credit: shoerazzi


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> I'd have my skirt hiked up to where you can see my pikachu too... those are some amaze balls legs. like oh em gee. cake cake cake cake.



lmao! Right! I think thighs like that are called "skull crushers" 



bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: shoerazzi



why are her feet/legs always in weird positions when she wears these? I can't imagine they're comfortable but geesh lol


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: justjared



Gorgeous....especially the dress.


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> I'd have my skirt hiked up to where you can see my pikachu too... those are some amaze balls legs. like oh em gee. cake cake cake cake.


----------



## bobobob

Alexis Bellino credit: dailymail


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Alexis Bellino credit: dailymail



She's just tack on a stick. Sooo tacky.


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> lmao! Right! I think thighs like that are called "skull crushers"
> 
> why are her feet/legs always in weird positions when she wears these? I can't imagine they're comfortable but geesh lol



:lolots: skull crushers! I may need to get some of these to whip My man into shape.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Katy Perry credit: shoerazzi



Loveee this dress


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:
			
		

> pikachu and cake cake cake omgee I bloomin love your posts!



:giggles: I should be ashamed at myself. But those legs put me over the edge, like magic mike did last night. :shame:


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively credit: justjared



Aw, I want to hate her but I like her, damnit.  I would kill to be so long and lean...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

bobobob said:


> Gisele Bündchen credit: shoerazzi



Anyone Can ID her sequin pant?
Tia


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> She's just tack on a stick. Sooo tacky.





jamidee said:


> :giggles: I should be ashamed at myself. But those legs put me over the edge, like magic mike did last night. :shame:



And tack on a stick Jamidee you need to do stand up comedy you kill me girl


----------



## jamidee

These I'm not 100% on but they are the highness ... Right?


----------



## 9distelle

Tricia Helfer


----------



## bobobob

Stacy Keibler credit: justjared


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> She's just tack on a stick. Sooo tacky.



Lol.


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> :giggles: I should be ashamed at myself. But those legs put me over the edge, like magic mike did last night. :shame:


:lolots:


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:
			
		

> Alexis Bellino credit: dailymail



Her boobs really are bigger than her head!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Alexis Bellino credit: dailymail



She just so uncomfortable with herself...


----------



## Louboufan

mishybelle said:


> Her boobs really are bigger than her head!


:true:


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Alexis Bellino credit: dailymail



Ohhhhhhh, she should have wore the white and red LP Towel!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Alexis is always tryin soo hard! #getalife!


----------



## jamidee

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> Alexis is always tryin soo hard! #getalife!



Ita! I think the idea was to look like she was havin fun but you can tell there's some serious concentration in her face.


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Stacy Keibler credit: justjared



She looks so cute!


----------



## 9distelle

Melanie Fiona


----------



## IsisI

jamidee said:


> :giggles: I should be ashamed at myself. But those legs put me over the edge, like magic mike did last night. :shame:


 
Oh...I like and enjoy all your humorous comments...:giggles:



heychar said:


> And tack on a stick Jamidee you need to do stand up comedy you kill me girl


 
I second that....



jamidee said:


> View attachment 1778034
> 
> 
> These I'm not 100% on but they are the highness ... Right?


 
Yep. 
Love the dress. Mine is Aidan Mattox, and I'm still searching for perfect shoes that go with it...


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



Kim looks so weird and cracked out here and Kanye looks like he agrees


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



WTF!!! She can't be serious, what's with that hairdo???


----------



## shoes4me

bling*lover said:


> WTF!!! She can't be serious, what's with that hairdo???



and she´s had at least one too many of those lipfillers - again ...:weird:


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> Emma Roberts credit: justjared



I want spike pigalles so bad! 



bobobob said:


> Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio



I love this new strass color! It's beautiful!


----------



## fumi

Dita von Teese in T-Piga







credit: cocoperez


----------



## fumi

Lala Vasquez in 20th anniversary Armadillo Bride







credit: grapevine


----------



## fumi

Ciara in Pigalle






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Blake Lively in Crazy Fur






credit: starstyle


----------



## fumi

Dita von Teese in Big Lips






credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio



Onika is a certified dime!


----------



## fumi

Minka Kelly in Belle Zeppa






credit: coolspotters


----------



## fumi

Eliza Doolittle in Trotolita






credit: digitalspy


----------



## fumi

Kim Hersov in Lipsinka






credit: sideviewmagazine


----------



## fumi

Nieves Alvarez in Lady Max






credit: fashioncelebrities


----------



## fumi

Martina Klein in Vampanodo






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Vanessa Lorenzo in Spartenvol







credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Caroline Sieber in Salsbourg






credit: iwphotos


----------



## fumi

Cody Horn in Un Bout






credit: everett


----------



## fumi

Rhea Durham in Exclu






credit: thenews


----------



## fumi

Megan Gale in Lipsinka






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Amber Sabathia in Lady Peep spike






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Kate Beckinsale in Daf Sling for Maxim magazine






credit: hotcelebs


----------



## fumi

Angie Harmon in Janet






credit: entertainmentweekly


----------



## fumi

Elizabeth Banks in Zigouwi






credit: hggirlonfire


----------



## fumi

Emmy Rossum in strass Pigalle






credit: spotlight celeb


----------



## fumi

Zooey Deschanel in Pigalle






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Amanda Holden in Lipsinka






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Bella Thorne in Summerissima






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Kreesha Turner in Fairytale Python Daffodile






credit: wireimage


----------



## fumi

Dita von Teese in Feticha






credit: cocoperez


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



I do not like her hair like that and good grief! Retire those pants already!! She literally wears these pants at least once a week! Ugh!


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio



Wtf?! I just don't get it!


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> Lala Vasquez in 20th anniversary Armadillo Bride
> 
> credit: grapevine



Beautiful!!


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> Eliza Doolittle in Trotolita
> 
> credit: digitalspy



:|


----------



## bling*lover

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I do not like her hair like that and good grief! Retire those pants already!! She literally wears these pants at least once a week! Ugh!



Seems more like she wears them every day!


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe credit: dailymail


----------



## Louboufan

fumi said:


> Cody Horn in Un Bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: everett


Love those shorts!


----------



## Louboufan

fumi said:


> Rhea Durham in Exclu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: thenews


I love RM dresses!


----------



## Louboufan

fumi said:


> Blake Lively in Crazy Fur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: starstyle



Pretty!


----------



## Louboufan

jamidee said:


> Kim looks so weird and cracked out here and Kanye looks like he agrees


----------



## Prada_Princess

fumi said:
			
		

> Blake Lively in Crazy Fur
> 
> credit: starstyle



Beautiful


----------



## Flip88

fumi said:


> Amanda Holden in Lipsinka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio



She looks fabulous in those python Lipsinka's.   She has worn them before actually, so pretty.


----------



## *MJ*

fumi said:
			
		

> Dita von Teese in Feticha
> 
> credit: cocoperez



Can anyone ID Dita's dress?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love Rachael Zoe....but is it me or those wedges a bit too big on her?? I hate when people where shoes too big for them!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


 
Kanye actually looks decent but Kim, the hair, the dress..?


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



She looks a LOT better in this pic, compared to the pic before. Kanye, I think it is about time you let her get her "Glam Squad" back! Not feeling this "natural" look on her! She looks.................too fresh? Like, "just rolled out of the bed from a 18 hour nap from partying to hard" fresh? I don't know.


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Ugh!!! She looks like she just washed her hair with some kind of grease!!


----------



## fumi

Lala in Perche Soleil Lady Daf







credit: necolebitchie


----------



## fumi

Laura Govan in Perche Soleil Lady Daf






credit: ballalert


----------



## fumi

Tamar Braxton in glitter Daffodile






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Eva Pigford in Lola






credit: prphotos


----------



## fumi

Michelle Williams in Lady Peep Spike






credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

Diane Kruger in Spike Pigalle Flats






credit: celebrityfashion


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> Eva Pigford in Lola
> 
> credit: prphotos



She is gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> Michelle Williams in Lady Peep Spike
> 
> credit: zimbio



I think I want these shoes!


----------



## gfairenoughh

fumi said:


> Tamar Braxton in glitter Daffodile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio



i want these so baaaaaaddddddd


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



Mmm still hasn't washed her hair!!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Oh noooo the hair strikes again


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> Oh noooo the hair strikes again



Good grief! I can't take that hair!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Love this whole look....so  my style! 


fumi said:


> Laura Govan in Perche Soleil Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: ballalert


----------



## Louboufan

fumi said:


> Laura Govan in Perche Soleil Lady Daf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: ballalert


She looks very nice!


----------



## Louboufan

bling*lover said:


> Mmm still hasn't washed her hair!!


----------



## Louboufan

fumi said:


> Tamar Braxton in glitter Daffodile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: zimbio


Those glitter Daffs are nice.


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


I love the outfit, especially the pants and the top!


----------



## 9distelle

Lydia Bright


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

9distelle said:


> Lydia Bright


 
She looks beaut, nice to see a "celeb" and I use that loosely lol, getting good use out of her shoes.


----------



## 9distelle

Melita Toscan du Plantier


----------



## heiress-ox

9distelle said:


> Lydia Bright



love this look - but her cobbler really should've put nude heel taps on those LPs instead of black!


----------



## nillacobain

9distelle said:


> Melita Toscan du Plantier


 
I still love these!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

jamidee said:


> oh noooo the hair strikes again


 how gross can she get?!


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: shoerazzi


----------



## floridasun8

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: shoerazzi



Not a big fan of Dita's style usually...but love her nice classic look here.  Slinky black dress with Asteroids!!


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: shoerazzi


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: shoerazzi


She looks a lot like lindsay lohan here.


----------



## september1985

bobobob said:


> Kris Jenner credit: zimbio




Haha  hilarious


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato credit: justjared


----------



## anemonerose

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: shoerazzi



Thats like saying you are usually not a fan of class. Dita is one of the best dressed woman in hollywood EVEN when she's dressing vintage. She simply knows symmetry very well, and the construction of her dresses is unbelievable.


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Demi Lovato credit: justjared



...why are she and i the same color? put the tanner down Demi.


----------



## fumi

Mischa Barton in Daffodile








credit: outdostyle


----------



## fumi

Gillian Anderson in Lady Max






credit: livejournal


----------



## fumi

Emma Roberts with Justine purse






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Emma Stone in Love Me








credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Emma Roberts with Justine purse






credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> ...why are she and i the same color? put the tanner down Demi.



Lol!


----------



## ptrckii

me and my girl Kelly Rowland sharing crossed legs loubi style


d3j5vwomefv46c.cloudfront.net/photos/full/614172735.png?key=596596&Expires=1341830327&Key-Pair-Id=APKAIYVGSUJFNRFZBBTA&Signature=s8q0JYZ8QIDLqIlbxPqKTTDQ06aX7cWPpremB3VsISQ4DE7zbYYen4Dqaw7aOVP881sQosSUAUkv~g0gs1ZQvhOhb85R5010HWzBfx2DngWiEhwBF3kwfvg9bkTF4Wpt4flcL76F2YpFBWV0oLGuWi~IlTipIouaMc2fW6fUV9s_


----------



## kittenslingerie

anemonerose said:


> Thats like saying you are usually not a fan of class. Dita is one of the best dressed woman in hollywood EVEN when she's dressing vintage. She simply knows symmetry very well, and the construction of her dresses is unbelievable.



I've always considered burlesques strippers classy, I mean they define class.

BTW, I believe you meant to reply to Floridasun8 here.


----------



## nillacobain

fumi said:


> Gillian Anderson in Lady Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: livejournal


 
I don't like the lenght of this dress but the shoes are gorgy!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Demi Lovato credit: justjared



That dress. I need it can someone ID?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> ...why are she and i the same color? put the tanner down Demi.


:lolots:


----------



## bobobob

Serena Williams credit: justjared


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Serena Williams credit: justjared



Wow, she looks great here!


----------



## AEGIS

winning looks great on her!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> That dress. I need it can someone ID?



http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...060&storeId=13052&productId=5384003&langId=-1


----------



## ptrckii

me and Kelly Rowland on stage, dancing on those red soles.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=33060&storeId=13052&productId=5384003&langId=-1



Sold out


----------



## AEGIS

ptrckii said:


> me and Kelly Rowland on stage, dancing on those red soles.




lol i JUST saw these pics somewhere else. awesome!


----------



## lisalisagogogo

Pfnille said:


> And another one of her, Madame Butterfly it is. I'm quite loving that style!


Like this shoes!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Serena Williams credit: justjared



she looks amazinggggg! congrats Serena...my booty idol


----------



## Louboufan

ptrckii said:


> me and Kelly Rowland on stage, dancing on those red soles.


I love Kelly! She is so gorgeous!


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Wiig credit: shoerazzi


----------



## amag520

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kristen Wiig credit: shoerazzi



Wow she looks great here!


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Dewan credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts - Justine tote credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## LisaMarie24

Is it me or does Kim look drop DEAD gorgeous here. She's spotted in her lady daffs .


----------



## needloub

LisaMarie24 said:


> View attachment 1789219
> 
> 
> Is it me or does Kim look drop DEAD gorgeous here. She's spotted in her lady daffs .



Nope it's not just you...I think she looks gorgeous in this pic!


----------



## sammix3

LisaMarie24 said:


> View attachment 1789219
> 
> 
> Is it me or does Kim look drop DEAD gorgeous here. She's spotted in her lady daffs .



She looks fab!  Considering that she finally washed her hair :giggles:


----------



## 9distelle

Billi Mucklow


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

sammix3 said:


> She looks fab! Considering that she finally washed her hair :giggles:


 
Thats a really old pic sadly, from atleast last year.


----------



## Louboufan

sammix3 said:


> She looks fab!  Considering that she finally washed her hair :giggles:


Lol, this is a very old pic, so she may not have washed her hair.


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan credit: dailymail


----------



## nyjaesmith

Taraji


----------



## LisaMarie24

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Taraji



I love her!!


----------



## fumi

Kristen Wiig in 20th anniversary Alta Dentelle







credit: hollywoodlife


----------



## fumi

Selena Gomez in 20th anniversary Alta Dentelle for Elle magazine







credit: lookersblog


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:


> Kristen Wiig in 20th anniversary Alta Dentelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: hollywoodlife



I LOVE her! I always wet my pants when I see Bridesmaids!!


----------



## rock_girl

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: celebrity-gossip



She needs to stop with the black leather pants...SMH!


----------



## icecreamom

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: celebrity-gossip



I just remembered how bad I need those piggies :cry:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LisaMarie24 said:


> View attachment 1789219
> 
> 
> Is it me or does Kim look drop DEAD gorgeous here. She's spotted in her lady daffs .



She looks so gorgeous here to me!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: celebrity-gossip



It's the first time I see Kim K with a Hermes croc Birkin.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Demi Lovato credit: justjared



Love those Lady Peep...ummm...Btw, why is she so tan?


----------



## 9distelle

Monica Bellucci


----------



## jamidee

LisaMarie24 said:


> View attachment 1789219
> 
> 
> Is it me or does Kim look drop DEAD gorgeous here. She's spotted in her lady daffs .


are those black piggies behind her?


----------



## LisaMarie24

jamidee said:
			
		

> are those black piggies behind her?



I never noticed that, I think your right!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> are those black piggies behind her?



eagle eye, yes they are! ugh now i want them i swear i keep seeing them everywhere and it makes me want them more - it's like a sign LOL


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> eagle eye, yes they are! ugh now i want them i swear i keep seeing them everywhere and it makes me want them more - it's like a sign LOL



It's fate!


----------



## bling*lover

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> It's the first time I see Kim K with a Hermes croc Birkin.



I've been wondering how long it would take her!! I must say though that one of her gorgeous bright colored birkins would have gone so nicely with this outfit!


----------



## ilovenicebags

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: celebrity-gossip



How much is this pair she is wearing? Are they relatively comfortable/easy to wear, I know this is tough in the CL world but still just curious? Thanks in advance!


----------



## boutiqueaddict

ilovenicebags said:
			
		

> How much is this pair she is wearing? Are they relatively comfortable/easy to wear, I know this is tough in the CL world but still just curious? Thanks in advance!



I think the Pigalle spikes 120mm goes for around $1195 right now.  I own a few Pigalles and for me they are the least comfortable style of the CLs that I own.   I can manage about 2 hours mostly sitting before I'm ready to take these off.  There are some girls with very high arches, narrow feet & short toes who seem to fare better with this style though.  I would definitely try to go in person & try these on to see how you feel in them.    But they are so beautiful, so I suffer.


----------



## jamidee

ilovenicebags said:
			
		

> How much is this pair she is wearing? Are they relatively comfortable/easy to wear, I know this is tough in the CL world but still just curious? Thanks in advance!



I have no problem with my pigalle spike and I have wide feet fat toes and high arch...


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## anniethecat

bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan credit: dailymail


 
 Is she in her bathrobe?  This is not a good look!


----------



## anniethecat

fumi said:


> Kristen Wiig in 20th anniversary Alta Dentelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: hollywoodlife


 
I don't know why but these have really caught my eye, and I would have absolutley no where to wear them.


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene credit: shoerazzi


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Heidi Klum credit: celebrity-gossip


 Is it just me or does the leopard not really work with plaid???  Maybe a different top...hmmm


----------



## bling*lover

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does the leopard not really work with plaid???  Maybe a different top...hmmm



The color combinations are perfect, but a polka dot skirt and leopard top and plaid shoes is a bit too much I agree! Love the shoes though!


----------



## LisaMarie24

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does the leopard not really work with plaid???  Maybe a different top...hmmm



I agree with you. I don't think I like the outfit as a whole though..


----------



## beagly911

bling*lover said:


> The color combinations are perfect, but a polka dot skirt and leopard top and plaid shoes is a bit too much I agree! Love the shoes though!


 I agree but its just soo much!!!  I wish the plaid came is a lower heel...I'd be all over them!!!


----------



## fumi

Chanel Iman in Super Vic






credit: washingtonpost


----------



## fumi

Elizabeth Reaser in 20th anniversary Neuron











credit: zimbio


----------



## calisurf

bobobob said:
			
		

> Heidi Klum credit: celebrity-gossip



Just got these. Can't wait till they get here now!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Heidi Klum credit: celebrity-gossip



when mixing media goes wrong. can we say doing too much? these CLs are fun, I get it but trying to look young and careless doesn't work all the time, it comes out trying way too hard. 




fumi said:


> Chanel Iman in Super Vic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: washingtonpost


----------



## 9distelle

Nabilla Benattia


----------



## skislope15

fumi said:


> Chanel Iman in Super Vic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: washingtonpost



She looks frail here


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian in Lipsinka







credit: tumblr


----------



## kittenslingerie

bobobob said:


> Coleen Rooney credit: dailymail



These shoes are too big for her.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ginnifer Goodwin credit: justjared


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Emma Roberts credit: celebrity-gossip





her boots are chloe


----------



## domates

AEGIS said:


> her boots are chloe



her purse is CL


----------



## AEGIS

domates said:


> her purse is CL





i automatically just looked at her feet


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Bailon credit: contactmusic


----------



## heiress-ox

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



oh hell no, that outfit is so not flattering especially in the first pic. poor kim, i like her but sometimes she is truly misguided!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Ginnifer Goodwin credit: justjared


 
 I love this woman... Plus I love the other woman cos I love Once Upon A Time


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



She must be very content with Kanye because these days its looking like she cant be as*ed with her appearance in public as much as she used to!


----------



## heychar

nyjaesmith said:


> Taraji



Loooove her jeans! Anyone know the brand?


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Minnillo credit: dailymail


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



For the love of GOD, somebody please make it STOP!!!!!!! What the f#*k has happened to her???!?? ~*confused*~


----------



## 9distelle

Ayem Nour


----------



## IsisI

9distelle said:


> Ayem Nour


 
I'm soooo in love with Jenny...


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


This is ghastly. Is it just me or has her fashion sense gone down hill since the start of Kimye ?


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Adrienne Bailon credit: contactmusic


This is not a flattering dress and I know she's got a cute figure.


----------



## Louboufan

9distelle said:


> Ayem Nour


Gorgeous shoes.


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melania Knauss credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Juno Temple credit: justjared


----------



## 318Platinum

9distelle said:


> Ayem Nour



Idiot! Why are you sitting over a grate in those shoes? NEVER!


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid credit: dailymail


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Tara Reid credit: dailymail



She looks awful!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

beagly911 said:


> Is it just me or does the leopard not really work with plaid???  Maybe a different top...hmmm


I totally agree! I am sure she could have found better shoes that matched!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

wannaprada said:


> She looks awful!!



What is wrong with this girl!!??


----------



## NANI1972

bobobob said:


> Tara Reid credit: dailymail



 Tore.Up.From.The.Floor.Up Egad!

well except for the shoes


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Die leather pants die! I just want to burn these.. Over them


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Melania Knauss credit: dailymail



If they had children can you imagine how small their eyes would be with that weird bedroom look permanently plastered on their face? :weird:


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Tore.Up.From.The.Floor.Up Egad!
> 
> well except for the shoes



Actually that dress is super cute just not on her. I saw it on Hayden panittiere or however u spell her name and she did it justice


----------



## katyxb

Korean girl group 2ne1


----------



## katyxb

2ne1


----------



## katyxb

Korean boy band- Big Bang wearing various CL sneakers


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> Die leather pants die! I just want to burn these.. Over them



Lol!


----------



## NANI1972

jamidee said:


> Actually that dress is super cute just not on her. I saw it on Hayden panittiere or however u spell her name and she did it justice



I was really referring to the person in the dress lol


----------



## tallymia

jamidee said:


> If they had children can you imagine how small their eyes would be with that weird bedroom look permanently plastered on their face? :weird:


well, actually they do have a son


----------



## 9distelle

Courtney Hansen


----------



## heychar

NANI1972 said:


> Tore.Up.From.The.Floor.Up Egad!
> 
> well except for the shoes



 I can't catch my breath im laughing so hard at your comment :lolots::lolots::giggles::giggles:


----------



## heychar

9distelle said:


> Ayem Nour



Looks like she damaged those gorgeous shoes on that grate!


----------



## jamidee

tallymia said:
			
		

> well, actually they do have a son



Is he constantly squinting as well?


----------



## bobobob

Freida Pinto credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Hipployta

katyxb said:


> 2ne1





katyxb said:


> Korean boy band- Big Bang wearing various CL sneakers



Big Bang and 2NE1 are always in Loubies. CL wore 3 different pairs in 2NE1's new MV I Love You.

Are you a kpop fan???


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale credit: dailymail


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively credit: shoerazzi


I love this combo. Makes me actually like bollywood. If I died, I want to come back as blake lively...


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:


> I was really referring to the person in the dress lol


Of course you were...  I should have known. It's tara Reid after all...she's a walking catastrophe.


----------



## katyxb

Hipployta said:


> Big Bang and 2NE1 are always in Loubies. CL wore 3 different pairs in 2NE1's new MV I Love You.
> 
> Are you a kpop fan???


yes i am lol i adore 2ne1, they're my favorite korean group. i've been trying to get good screen caps from that music video of CL's shoes!


----------



## jamidee

I saw on the kardashians that Kanye has actually been dressing Kim... SOOO THAT'S WHY HER OUTFITS HAVE GONE DOWNHILL. That boy has baddd baddddd badddddd taste.


----------



## bling*lover

jamidee said:
			
		

> I saw on the kardashians that Kanye has actually been dressing Kim... SOOO THAT'S WHY HER OUTFITS HAVE GONE DOWNHILL. That boy has baddd baddddd badddddd taste.



Totally agreed! Why does she allow herself to be treated like a puppet??


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> I saw on the kardashians that Kanye has actually been dressing Kim... SOOO THAT'S WHY HER OUTFITS HAVE GONE DOWNHILL. That boy has baddd baddddd badddddd taste.



mmhmm, i noted that 99% of things on the clothes racks he sent over were black.. no wonder..


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:


> mmhmm, i noted that 99% of things on the clothes racks he sent over were black.. no wonder..



Yea and what kind of guy dresses a girl? The only time that's ok is when he's her gay bff otherwise back up off and let my dress my damn self.


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Yea and what kind of guy dresses a girl? The only time that's ok is when he's her gay bff otherwise back up off and let my dress my damn self.




right!! that whole set-up is just WRONG! i used to love her looks in this thread


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio



These CLs look so much better on!! What's the name of this style?


----------



## bobobob

wannaprada said:


> These CLs look so much better on!! What's the name of this style?



New Marpoil


----------



## bobobob

Kyra Sedgwick credit: dailymail


----------



## nyjaesmith

Loren Ridinger (VP of Market America) Closet


----------



## fumi

nyjaesmith said:


> Loren Ridinger (VP of Market America) Closet



 I want!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

nyjaesmith said:
			
		

> Loren Ridinger (VP of Market America) Closet



Most of these are her daughter, Amber's lol


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> New Marpoil



Thank you!


----------



## jamidee

wow. I just want all the strassed pairs!!


----------



## 9distelle

nyjaesmith said:


> Loren Ridinger (VP of Market America) Closet


----------



## bobobob

Emma Bunton credit: dailymail


----------



## Nadin22

bobobob said:


> Emma Bunton credit: dailymail



Very nice pic...and she looks beautiful.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

^ agree


----------



## ellieroma

bobobob said:


> Emma Bunton credit: dailymail



she has beautiful children! The shoes are cute too


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale credit: justjared


----------



## Nolia

nyjaesmith said:


> Loren Ridinger (VP of Market America) Closet



I spot a fishy red soled one in there...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> I want!


You crack me up


----------



## Louboufan

nyjaesmith said:


> Loren Ridinger (VP of Market America) Closet



Wow!


----------



## bobobob

Coco credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

French model and actress Laetitia Casta


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bing Bing


----------



## fumi

bobobob said:


> French model and actress Laetitia Casta



I love her dress!



bobobob said:


> Fan Bing Bing



Such a cute look!


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Coco credit: dailymail



COCO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

bobobob said:


> Coco credit: dailymail


 
I love when Coco wears CLs


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Coco credit: dailymail


----------



## 318Platinum

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> I love when Coco wears CLs



I love when she covers her body!! Those tits are Tragic!


----------



## needloub

318Platinum said:


> I love when she covers her body!! *Those tits are Tragic!*


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan credit: dailymail


----------



## ellieroma

bobobob said:


> Mel B



She actually looks really nice for once


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lindsay Lohan credit: dailymail



I so hope it's the flash that's making her legs look like that!


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Wiseman credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

JoJo credit: justjared


----------



## Vodkaine

Oh Demi.... >_< Who told you you could go out like that..?


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana credit: justjared


----------



## nillacobain

ellieroma said:


> she actually looks really nice for once


 
ita


----------



## bobobob

Holland Roden credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart and Gwen Stefani


----------



## anemonerose

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart and Gwen Stefani



Shes wearing pigalle. Anyone know who the glasses are by? NEED those NOW.


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Rochelle Wiseman credit: dailymail



Pretty!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart and Gwen Stefani


Gwen looks very nice here.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Demi Lovato credit: justjared



Do I see a nipple?!?!?


----------



## fumi

Real Housewives Kyle Richards shares her Christian Louboutin collection on The Coveteur


----------



## kittenslingerie

That's it? Smaller collection than I expected from her.


----------



## 9distelle

Claudine Keane


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:


> Real Housewives Kyle Richards shares her Christian Louboutin collection on The Coveteur



WOW! Some of these CLs look warped!  She must don't know how to walk properly?


----------



## bobobob

Emily Maynard of The Bachelorette credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Cat Deeley credit: dailymail


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

bobobob said:


> JoJo credit: justjared



Seriously.. those shoes look WAY too small...


----------



## CMP86

Lindsay Lohan looks like she got caught with baby powder in her shoes again.


----------



## 9distelle

Louise Glover


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## FashionGoddess

bobobob said:


> Myleene Klass credit: dailymail



I Love this entire look!


----------



## mlemee

fumi said:


> Real Housewives Kyle Richards shares her Christian Louboutin collection on The Coveteur



Saw these pictures in the Hermes section and thought near all her shoes looked beat down.


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio



Instead of doing that silly pose where she looks hunched over and chubby, Tamara needs to pull back her shoulders and stand up straight. She'd look much slimmer and we would see the lines more clearly.


----------



## mlemee

nyjaesmith said:


> Loren Ridinger (VP of Market America) Closet



Sweeeet collection!!


----------



## mlemee

jamidee said:


> If they had children can you imagine how small their eyes would be with that weird bedroom look permanently plastered on their face? :weird:


----------



## Louboufan

kittenslingerie said:


> That's it? Smaller collection than I expected from her.


I know!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Emily Maynard of The Bachelorette credit: dailymail


----------



## Theren

Since when did emily maynard become a celebrity?


----------



## legaldiva

Finally a pic of the Un Bout sling ... I want them in hot pink so very badly.  Nicky Hilton wears them well!


----------



## legaldiva

... and I am dying over those cobra Balotas.


----------



## amag520

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Finally a pic of the Un Bout sling ... I want them in hot pink so very badly.  Nicky Hilton wears them well!



Agreed, she does wear them well! Now I kinda want a pair....


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: dailymail



She looks very nice.


----------



## bab

legaldiva said:


> ... and I am dying over those cobra Balotas.


ditto!


----------



## fumi

Gwen Stefani in Pigalle







credit: stylenews


----------



## fumi

Olivia Palermo in Pigalle






credit: oliviasstyle


----------



## 9distelle

Lauren Govan


----------



## 318Platinum

9distelle said:


> Lauren Govan



WAAAAY too much going in here!


----------



## bab

9distelle said:


> Lauren Govan


Are these Altadama or Lady Peeps? What is the difference? 
thank you!


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:
			
		

> WAAAAY too much going in here!



I was thinking the same thing! And did she really need to carry the Birkin on the red carpet?! Good grief!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bab said:


> Are these Altadama or Lady Peeps? What is the difference?
> thank you!



These are LPs

There are a lot of differences between the two styles, you can look up their pictures.
Essentially, height (150 vs 140), pitch, platform (1 ext+0.25 int vs 0.5 ext+0.5 int), and look are all different.


----------



## 318Platinum

wannaprada said:


> I was thinking the same thing! And did she really need to carry the Birkin on the red carpet?! Good grief!



That Birkin is TOO much, especially for a red carpet! I'm sorry, but who in their right minds would carry a tote on a red carpet?? I could see if it was a red carpet to board a private jet, but please! Way less is definitely more in this situation!


----------



## kittenslingerie

The birkin is definitely too much for an evening event. The shoes don't look good with the dress nor do they look good on her skin tone.


----------



## wannaprada

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> The birkin is definitely too much for an evening event. The shoes don't look good with the dress nor do they look good on her skin tone.



I actually think the shoes look fine against her skin tone, I just don't like them with the dress.


----------



## 318Platinum

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I actually think the shoes look fine against her skin tone, I just don't like them with the dress.



I concur!


----------



## mizcolon73

9distelle said:


> Lauren Govan


 

She looks ridiculous with that suitcase!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

fumi said:


> Gwen Stefani in Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: stylenews



Love Gwen!


----------



## september1985

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> The birkin is definitely too much for an evening event. The shoes don't look good with the dress nor do they look good on her skin tone.



 I think these shoes look great with her skin tone.


----------



## kittenslingerie

label.hoe said:


> I think these shoes look great with her skin tone.



That's good.


----------



## fumi

Christina Aguilera in Pigalle






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Kyle Richards in No Prive











credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Kate Beckinsale in Daffodile












credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Demi Lovato in Exagona






credit: justjared


----------



## Louboufan

fumi said:


> Kyle Richards in No Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail


Her daughter is beautiful!


----------



## Louboufan

9distelle said:


> Lauren Govan


The shoes look nice on her.


----------



## Star1231

Laura Govan's doing way too much.  A Birkin on the red carpet, ummm no.


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



VaVaVoooooom!!!!! Ditalicious! I saw her show in SF. Her custom Louboutins were amazing. I was smack in the front and could not take my eyes of her shoes!


----------



## 318Platinum

fumi said:


> Christina Aguilera in Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



The best i've seen her look in a LONG time!


----------



## 9distelle

Amy Laurent


----------



## bobobob

Hayden Panettiere credit: justjared


----------



## kittenslingerie

I love these on Hayden, gorgeous!


----------



## bobobob

Carly Chaikin credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Peta Murgatroyd credit: contactmusic


----------



## mizcolon73

bobobob said:


> Hayden Panettiere credit: justjared


 


Love these!!!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Hayden Panettiere credit: justjared



She is so adorable.


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Peta Murgatroyd credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: justjared


----------



## Flip88

Sky Nellor (6 months ago)


----------



## pythonskinbag

no like, no love.


----------



## 9distelle

Sofia Vergara


----------



## fumi

TOWIE star Cara Kilbey in Lady Peep












credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra credit: contactmusic


----------



## kittenslingerie

bobobob said:


> Carmen Electra credit: contactmusic



Looks like Carmen needed a half size down in these. She has the smallest feet.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## cts900

9distelle said:


> Sofia Vergara



It is nice to see her in this skirt shape...different for her.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



Pure perfection! Love her.


----------



## wannaprada

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Sky Nellor (6 months ago)



These looks are wrong on so many levels!


----------



## bab

CEC.LV4eva said:


> These are LPs
> 
> There are a lot of differences between the two styles, you can look up their pictures.
> Essentially, height (150 vs 140), pitch, platform (1 ext+0.25 int vs 0.5 ext+0.5 int), and look are all different.


 
Thank you, *CEC.LV4eva  *


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## Dianabanana12

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail




ehhh those pants are NOT flattering lol . I do like the shoes though


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



Pants are too tight but cute.


----------



## Dianabanana12

mizcolon73 said:


> She looks ridiculous with that suitcase!!



hermes can NEVER look ridiculous lol


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: celebrity-gossip



Love this dress.


----------



## Dianabanana12

fumi said:


> Demi Lovato in Exagona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared




OMG shes going to climb over grass in those ahh lol 

they look fabulous though


----------



## mizcolon73

Dianabanana12 said:


> hermes can NEVER look ridiculous lol


 
Not the bag itself.... the bag is devine...but def not on the red carpet or with this dress


----------



## Dianabanana12

mizcolon73 said:


> Not the bag itself.... the bag is devine...but def not on the red carpet or with this dress



haha true true, it is a little weird on the red carpet.



Pyxxeestyx said:


> Seriously.. those shoes look WAY too small...



What?! Really, you think so? lol hmm I think they look perfect? The dress though, lol that looks too small 



mizcolon73 said:


> It seems like sometimes celebrities try to cram as many designer items on at once as they can... its so unnecessary...



yeah, now that i look at this again. It looks ridiculous haha i honestly dont even like the shoes with that dress



bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan credit: dailymail



oh my she makes he MBB look awful lol



bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale credit: justjared



aw I love this!! I love all black then a big pop of color with these shoes. She is beautiful!!



bobobob said:


> French model and actress Laetitia Casta




Okay last post hahaha ij ust had a lot to catch up on 

I love these shoes, un worn. I am watching a gold pair on ebay right now, But i feel like i am so short, they would make my legs look even shorter? Does anyone else see that, or maybe its that her dress is too long? 

im 5ft tall lol


----------



## mizcolon73

Dianabanana12 said:


> haha true true, it is a little weird on the red carpet.


 

It seems like sometimes celebrities try to cram as many designer items on at once as they can... its so unnecessary...


----------



## kittenslingerie

Dianabanana12 said:


> ehhh those pants are NOT flattering lol . I do like the shoes though



Yeah they are very unflattering to her hips and the camel toe...


----------



## Dianabanana12

kittenslingerie said:


> Yeah they are very unflattering to her hips and the camel toe...



Its the camel toe that kills me lol!!! 

They need to be in black lol


----------



## 9distelle

fumi said:


> TOWIE star Cara Kilbey in Lady Peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail


She's Frankie Essex not Cara Kilbey


----------



## bobobob

AnnaLynne McCord credit: dailymail


----------



## LizzielovesCL

kittenslingerie said:


> Yeah they are very unflattering to her hips and the camel toe...



She is all over the place, and now camel toe??? Gross!


----------



## Dianabanana12

mizcolon73 said:


> It seems like sometimes celebrities try to cram as many designer items on at once as they can... its so unnecessary...


 
Right lol its like okay relax you are a celebrity we all know you are rich haha


----------



## Dianabanana12

/


----------



## bobobob

Tiffani Thiessen credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jason Derulo


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Emmy Rossum credit: zimbio



love emmy, she's so always so sweet and pretty


----------



## bobobob

Holly Valance credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Weisz credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> AnnaLynne McCord credit: dailymail


I don't like this combination.


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:
			
		

> Carson Kressley credit: zimbio



lol I love him!!


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:
			
		

> Rachel Weisz credit: celebrity-gossip



Love love this dress with these shoes. Can anyone ID the dress?? TIA!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

mishybelle said:


> Love love this dress with these shoes. Can anyone ID the dress?? TIA!



Christian Dior Fall 2012 HC.


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Weisz


----------



## blueeyeskelli

bobobob said:


> AnnaLynne McCord credit: dailymail



This is a mess


----------



## bobobob

Candice Swanepoel credit: justjared


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Holly Valance credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## 318Platinum

9distelle said:


> Poppy Montgomery



Ummmm, is that a design, or is the paint chipping off? I feel like there should only be solid colors for toes, or it would look weird.  Love the LP, though.


----------



## 9distelle

Amanda Righetti


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## CMP86

318Platinum said:


> Ummmm, is that a design, or is the paint chipping off? I feel like there should only be solid colors for toes, or it would look weird.  Love the LP, though.


I'm pretty sure she has a white design on her big toes. It doesn't look chipping to me.


----------



## GoGlam

fumi said:
			
		

> Christina Aguilera in Pigalle
> 
> credit: justjared



Is there a work like kankle for a thigh/knee/calf... Eugh


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry


 
I love her new hairdo!


----------



## needloub

9distelle said:


> Amanda Righetti



The nude looks so good on her skin tone!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry



She looks pretty and I love her dress!


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung credit: dailymail


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:


> Alexa Chung credit: dailymail



LMaO! I love me some 'Lexa! Such a quirky lady...cheetos, orange soda, kitten heels, and ruby woo. She is her own woman! I love it :giggles:


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> LMaO! I love me some 'Lexa! Such a quirky lady...cheetos, orange soda, kitten heels, and ruby woo. She is her own woman! I love it :giggles:



Love her quirky and eccentric personality as well!  Gotta love a woman who eats _Cheetos_ and drinks orange soda lol!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

bobobob said:
			
		

> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio



Omgd love Khloe!! She looks so pretty


----------



## Louboufan

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Omgd love Khloe!! She looks so pretty



She does and usually in pics she doesn't.


----------



## Nolia




----------



## Louboufan

Nolia said:


>


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

bobobob said:


> Alexa Chung credit: dailymail


So is it bad that I noticed her Cheetos then her shoes? Lol


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


This gal gets more beautiful with age.


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

bobobob said:


> Hayden Panettiere credit: justjared


Love these on her!


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio



ooooooh she looks so pretty!


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## CMP86

^^Love that combo! She looks stunning!


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Mueller  credit: dailymail


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood actress Kareena Kapoor at Lakme Fashion Week in pigalles. trousers by Rohit Gandhi and top by Rahul Khanna


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Brooke Mueller  credit: dailymail



I love these! What's the name of this style Louboutin?


----------



## bobobob

Jessie J credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

wannaprada said:


> I love these! What's the name of this style Louboutin?


 Brandaplato Fishnet Bootie


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale


She looks terrific!!  I love the look of the dress with spiked piggies!!


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Brandaplato Fishnet Bootie



Thanks!


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Jessie J credit: justjared



WOW, is that really Jessie J? She looks GREAT here, but I thought that she wouldn't be able to wear heels ever again due to that injury she had?


----------



## bobobob

Selita Ebanks credit: zimbio


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Selita Ebanks credit: zimbio


Oooo Me Likey!  So glad I got these!!!


----------



## grtlegs

318Platinum said:


> WOW, is that really Jessie J? She looks GREAT here, but I thought that she wouldn't be able to wear heels ever again due to that injury she had?



Is this a pre-injury picture?....from what I have read, she should have some scars from her surgery and I don't see any....


----------



## 318Platinum

grtlegs said:


> Is this a pre-injury picture?....from what I have read, she should have some scars from her surgery and I don't see any....



I don't think this is pre-injury because of the shoes. That is SS 2012, I believe. I forget the name, is it Une Palace or something like that?


----------



## bobobob

Angela Simmons credit: zimbo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Angela Simmons credit: zimbo


She looks cute!!!


----------



## grtlegs

318Platinum said:


> I don't think this is pre-injury because of the shoes. That is SS 2012, I believe. I forget the name, is it Une Palace or something like that?



I only thought that because I am an operating room nurse(in orthopedics) and from what I have read about her injuries, not sure how she can have no signs of surgery(scars, incision sites)....


----------



## bobobob

Clémence Poésy


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Alexa Chung credit: dailymail



For some reason this girl bugs the droppings out of me! tiiiired of seeing her all together! that outfit looks ridic I clearly am not having one of those 'if you have nothing nice to say it don't say anything at all' days 


Jessie J & Angie Simmons look too cute love AS over sized clutch/suitcase


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Meryl Streep credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Angela Simmons credit: zimbo



So pretty!


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Emmy Rossum


 
beautiful dress


----------



## Karenada

nillacobain said:


> beautiful dress



Agreed! The whole look is on point.


----------



## bobobob

Jeremy Renner credit: justjared


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Jeremy Renner credit: justjared



I hate this man so much, but I am so in love with him!!!! Makes no sense at all!


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Meryl Streep credit: justjared



So happy to see the Queen on this thread!!!


----------



## mrl1005

bobobob said:


> Meryl Streep credit: justjared


I love her! (and I'm also in love with those CLs.  They are the ones that I need to sell because they are too big on my feet now after I lost 15 lbs )


----------



## 9distelle

Rachel Weisz


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Hampton


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: dailymail



Cute pic!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Marlo Hampton


I love this lady!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> La La Anthony


----------



## 9distelle

Dawn Laurel-Jones


----------



## bitchychinky

9distelle said:


> Dawn Laurel-Jones



These are amazing!  They look better on....ahhhhh I should not have come in here


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olga Kurylenko credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jeremy Renner credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## bobobob

Liberty Ross credit: thecoveteur



> Christian L is a friend. He opened a new LA boutique recently where I got these cages from! He signed the bottom  they are actually really comfortable.


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Emmy Rossum


Beautiful dress and beautiful nude on her!



bobobob said:


> Jeremy Renner credit: justjared


  Gotta love a man in a great-fitting suit!!


----------



## mrl1005

[/QUOTE]   Gotta love a man in a great-fitting suit!![/QUOTE]

I say that a man in a well-tailored suit is the beer goggles for professional/adult women.  
But...I do agree ENTIRELY!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jeremy Renner credit: justjared



Hubba hubba.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence credit: justjared


----------



## needloub

[/QUOTE]*I say that a man in a well-tailored suit is the beer goggles for professional/adult women*.  
But...I do agree ENTIRELY![/QUOTE]

LOL!  So true!!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Evelyn Lozada


She has a very nice shoe collection.


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington credit: justjared


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: dailymail



Red + nude ! GREAT combination!


----------



## bobobob

Mel B credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: justjared


----------



## calisurf

bobobob said:
			
		

> Mel B credit: dailymail



None of this makes any sense. If she's performing why is no one looking at her? The outfit is weird too.  :shrug:


----------



## wannaprada

calisurf said:
			
		

> None of this makes any sense. If she's performing why is no one looking at her? The outfit is weird too.  :shrug:



To me, it looks like a rehearsal, not an actual performance.


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## calisurf

wannaprada said:
			
		

> To me, it looks like a rehearsal, not an actual performance.



Ah. Makes sense.


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: dailymail


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Rita Ora credit: dailymail



I really want these boots!! Who is this chick because I see pics of her everywhere? Those boots are everything!!


----------



## fumi

318Platinum said:


> I really want these boots!! Who is this chick because I see pics of her everywhere? Those boots are everything!!



She is a British R&B singer who is signed up with Jay-Z's record label. Her style and her songs remind me of that of Rihanna.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

318Platinum said:


> I really want these boots!! Who is this chick because I see pics of her everywhere? Those boots are everything!!


 


fumi said:


> She is a British R&B singer who is signed up with Jay-Z's record label. Her style and her songs remind me of that of Rihanna.


 

...but she can sing


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Emmy Rossum



Emmy + dress =


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Rita Ora credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale credit: zimbio


----------



## kittenslingerie

It's crazy to me that all these older celebs can keep themselves up so well like Kate Beckinsale above, but Britney and Christina look like old used up women. The daf's nor anything looks good on Christina these days...
Love the color of Kate's CL's, they look great on her skin tone.


----------



## bobobob

Mel B credit: dailymail


----------



## legaldiva

kittenslingerie said:


> It's crazy to me that all these older celebs can keep themselves up so well like Kate Beckinsale above, but Britney and Christina look like old used up women. The daf's nor anything looks good on Christina these days...
> Love the color of Kate's CL's, they look great on her skin tone.


 
It must be partly genes, because I've seen papp pics of Kate Beckinsale SMOKING.  Or maybe she doesn't tan.  She looks lovely in those turquoise Daffs.


----------



## legaldiva

WTF is going on with Rita Ora, who let her have a pair of CLs, and why does she have fanny packs hanging off of her sleeves.  She looks terrible.


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Mel B credit: dailymail



What CLs are these?


----------



## kittenslingerie

legaldiva said:


> It must be partly genes, because I've seen papp pics of Kate Beckinsale SMOKING.  Or maybe she doesn't tan.  She looks lovely in those turquoise Daffs.


I have seen the smoking pics too. I don't know if she eats well, exercises, and/or gets facials, fillers, and botox, but whatever she does looks amazing.
I'm guessing she does all the above


----------



## mrl1005

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> I have seen the smoking pics too. I don't know if she eats well, exercises, and/or gets facials, fillers, and botox, but whatever she does looks amazing.
> I'm guessing she does all the above



I agree with the looking amazing part!! But, whatever she's doing she still looks so natural. And she's sooooo skinny!!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Kelly Rowland credit: zimbio



Kelly can do no wrong in my eyes!!!


----------



## cl-pig

Miranada Kerr in studded pigalles at the David Jones show in Australia


----------



## cl-pig

Miranada Kerr in studded pigalles at the David Jones show in Australia


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Kelly Rowland credit: zimbio



She is so gorgeous!


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale credit: dailymail





cl-pig said:


> Miranada Kerr in studded pigalles at the David Jones show in Australia




Flawless!


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev


----------



## domates

i cant figure out how toupload this:

http://cinemagraphcollection.com/cinemagraphs/louboutin-sparkle-1-429.gif


----------



## bobobob

Tulisa Contostavlos credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## GCGDanielle

^ wth? :weird:


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jessica Biel



If she took off this tutu she would have on an amazing and still interesting outfit


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Jessica Biel


Very different, but cute.


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale credit: zimbio


----------



## Gabe1

bobobob said:


> Jessica Biel


Omg!!! She looks amazing...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale credit: zimbio



guhhh... what BAG is that???


----------



## bobobob

CEC.LV4eva said:


> guhhh... what BAG is that???


 
Alexander McQueen Heroine


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Alexander McQueen Heroine



Thanks!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Jessica Biel


How did she end up looking so hideous!!!  Need a change of stylist as well as her hair style!


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale credit: zimbio



This woman always gets it right!


----------



## cl-pig

Lala Vasquez promoting her cosmetics line in the UK (Aug-9) alongside Vanessa Bryant


----------



## cl-pig

Singer Alexandra Burke out in London


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev


----------



## kittenslingerie

Carmen, Vanessa Bryant, and Nina look gorgeous! I love the booties that Nina has on so much better modeled than in the shoes only pics that I've seen.


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kelly Rowland credit: zimbio



Gorgeous! Ruby woo :-P




			
				bobobob said:
			
		

> Jessica Biel



I kinda like it lol 




			
				bobobob said:
			
		

> Carmen Electra credit: zimbio



So pretty and feminine!




			
				bobobob said:
			
		

> Jessica Biel



Some days you just want a lower heel, but this doesn't look matronly...more vintage. I like


----------



## bobobob

Jenny McCarthy credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tasha Smith credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katie Price credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selita Ebanks credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rachael Finch credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Nina Dobrev



adorable


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe credit: zimbio


----------



## anniethecat

bobobob said:


> Carmen Electra credit: zimbio


 
I want these so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilsom04

bobobob said:


> Paris Hilton



Are those Wolford hosiery?


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jenny McCarthy credit: zimbio



I'm probably the only one, but I just do not like this shoe, open or closed-toe! And I like platforms, but this is just too much, too big for me!


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio


----------



## brittany729

bobobob said:


> La La Anthony credit: justjared


I am loving this dress.


----------



## surlygirl

bobobob said:


> La La Anthony credit: justjared





brittany729 said:


> I am loving this dress.



also. can anyone id?


----------



## candi_s

surlygirl said:


> also. can anyone id?



similar to this one from Aqua?

http://www.asos.com/au/Aqua/Aqua-Fl...088&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Sulphur


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

bobobob said:
			
		

> Tasha Smith credit: zimbio



They look classy lol




			
				bobobob said:
			
		

> Rachel Zoe credit: zimbio



Love this pic, so cute n boho!




			
				bobobob said:
			
		

> La La Anthony credit: justjared



Lovely


----------



## soleilbrun

bobobob said:


> Katie Price credit: zimbio


 
This outfit and the white floor had me expecting to see her in ice skates! This is an iceskating get-up. Are there CL iceskates? He could just add the blades to these.


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Katie Price credit: zimbio



She's looking rough


----------



## GoGlam

brittany729 said:
			
		

> i am loving this dress.



+1


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> La La Anthony credit: justjared



I really love this outfit!  Any ID on her coral dress?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale credit: dailymail


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> La La Anthony credit: justjared


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio


Does anyone know which pair this is?  Model?
Thank you!!!


----------



## laurenychu

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Does anyone know which pair this is?  Model?
> Thank you!!!



kinda looks like lady peep to me..although i could be completely wrong `cause i don`t know anything about the peeptoes yet!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

laurenychu said:


> kinda looks like lady peep to me..although i could be completely wrong `cause i don`t know anything about the peeptoes yet!


I think they are LPs too with the bottom of the shoe curving up and not having a thick double platform.  Thank you!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Does anyone know which pair this is?  Model?
> Thank you!!!





laurenychu said:


> kinda looks like lady peep to me..although i could be completely wrong `cause i don`t know anything about the peeptoes yet!



Lady Peeps 100%


----------



## Louboufan

brittany729 said:


> I am loving this dress.



Me too.


----------



## Louboufan

GoGlam said:


> She's looking rough



Lol


----------



## bobobob

Maria Sharapova credit: justjared


----------



## cl-pig

Amy childs at her new perfume launch in London


----------



## NY_Mami

Nina Dobrev


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

The new Loubs of UpcloseandStylish 

distilleryimage1.instagram.com/925e0efcebe911e18eb922000a1de2f1_7.jpg


----------



## LizzielovesCL

CRISPEDROSA said:


> The new Loubs of UpcloseandStylish
> 
> distilleryimage1.instagram.com/925e0efcebe911e18eb922000a1de2f1_7.jpg



Loving those!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LizzielovesCL said:


> Loving those!!



Me too...


----------



## bitchychinky

CRISPEDROSA said:


> The new Loubs of UpcloseandStylish
> 
> http://distilleryimage1.instagram.com/925e0efcebe911e18eb922000a1de2f1_7.jpg


----------



## 318Platinum

CRISPEDROSA said:


> The new Loubs of UpcloseandStylish
> 
> distilleryimage1.instagram.com/925e0efcebe911e18eb922000a1de2f1_7.jpg



I am dying for these! I don't know the price, or if it even comes in my size, but I wish she would have taken a mod with them on, because I know she was questioning keeping them or not. Any intel on these?


----------



## nillacobain

Dita Von Teese &#8211; Tependris Rising film presentation party Aug:

Source: OnCelebrity 

img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/1843159d1345661455-dita-von-teese-a23.jpg


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Serena Williams credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Serena Williams credit: zimbio



Serena looks fantastic!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Maria Sharapova credit: justjared



Gorg and I love that dress!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Hudson credit: zimbio



He is so cute!


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Serena Williams credit: zimbio



She looks fantastic...love the silhouette of that dress on her!!


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Serena Williams credit: zimbio



I love her but she looks like a bloke in a dress to me! love the loubies!


----------



## heychar

cl-pig said:


> Amy childs at her new perfume launch in London



Love this dress anyone know who makes it?


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Mel B credit: dailymail



What Daffs are these??


----------



## bobobob

heychar said:


> What Daffs are these??


 It's actually Bianca not Daffs


----------



## bobobob

Will.I.Am credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Miller credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kathy Griffin


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> It's actually Bianca not Daffs



Is this a new style Bianca, because i've never seen these before! The embellishments remind me of a pair of the Armadillo Boots.


----------



## skislope15

Emily Maynard


----------



## skislope15

emily again


----------



## cocosapphire

Bonnie Wright


----------



## bobobob

318Platinum said:


> Is this a new style Bianca, because i've never seen these before! The embellishments remind me of a pair of the Armadillo Boots.


 
Bianca Paillette


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


----------



## Louboufan

cocosapphire said:


> Bonnie Wright


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Lauren Miller credit: zimbio



I absolutely love this pair...what is the name of this style?


----------



## bobobob

needloub said:


> I absolutely love this pair...what is the name of this style?


  Epoca


----------



## wannaprada

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Bonnie Wright



This outfit is awful!


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Epoca



Thanks!  I have to put them on my wish list!


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> It's actually Bianca not Daffs



Really!? So what Bianca's are they?

I see now! Many thanks


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Kathy Griffin



What is the pattern of these Volpi's called again please anyone???


----------



## sakura23

heychar said:


> What is the pattern of these Volpi's called again please anyone???


popi


----------



## GCGDanielle

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Serena Williams credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Serena Williams credit: zimbio



Her style has really improved as of late. She looks great!


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Gwen Stefani credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## mizcolon73

318Platinum said:


> I am dying for these! I don't know the price, or if it even comes in my size, but I wish she would have taken a mod with them on, because I know she was questioning keeping them or not. Any intel on these?



She didnt end up keeping them either... If you IG her she will give info


----------



## 318Platinum

mizcolon73 said:


> She didnt end up keeping them either... If you IG her she will give info



Thank you *Mizcolon*, but I already follow her and she ended up getting the red/red Pigalle patent spikes and some Hermes "bling" as she put it! lol I don't know how I really feel about them. I feel like they may be a bit much. I'd rather have the Pigallili Plato 140. Not so much out there, but still super hot, you know? At the same time, the Highness Pot pourri is only a few hundred dollars more though.


----------



## cl-pig

Rita Ora


----------



## cl-pig

Ex- TOWIE star Lauren Goodger


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood Actress Kim Sharma at Day 3 of India International Jewellery Week 2012 . Dress:Red Valentino Bow Dress


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



Dita can do no wrong!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

bobobob said:


> Gwen Stefani credit: celebrity-gossip



I love Gwen!!


----------



## bobobob

Cat Deeley credit: thecoveteur


----------



## heychar

sakura23 said:


> popi



A-ha thats it thank you


----------



## cl-pig

LaLa Anthony- Heineken 2012 US OPEN Player Party in NYC. Dress is All-saints


----------



## skislope15

bobobob said:


> Cat Deeley credit: thecoveteur


 
love this idea


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

bobobob said:


> Cat Deeley credit: thecoveteur



Hi, Anyone can ID the LACE Dress?


----------



## AcuteCritique

Always love Gwen


----------



## bobobob

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Hi, Anyone can ID the LACE Dress?


 
AllSaints


----------



## bobobob

Melania ***** credit: zimbio


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

From H thread... I really think these looks so beautiful....

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...852524d1346333535-asians-and-hermes-_j508.jpg


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vivica A. Fox credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> Vivica A. Fox credit: zimbio



These look great on her!


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts credit: zimbio


----------



## CelticLuv

bobobob said:


> Jenny McCarthy credit: zimbio


http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...nding-jenny-mccarthy-hosting-kegf9p2jhwyx.jpg
Can anyone ID this dress?


----------



## bobobob

Winona Ryder credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian



Still hate I didn't get the neon piggies!


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale credit: dailymail





cl-pig said:


> Miranada Kerr in studded pigalles at the David Jones show in Australia





318Platinum said:


> Still hate I didn't get the neon piggies!



I hate that she doesn't wear her other CLs out as often as she should.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

bobobob said:


> Ashley Greene credit: zimbio



I LOVE this look!!!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Still hate I didn't get the neon piggies!



 Kicking myself too


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio



Ok that bag is WAY to big


----------



## NY_Mami

bobobob said:


> Gwen Stefani credit: celebrity-gossip


 
Is that a pigalle/lip combo????....


----------



## bobobob

NY_Mami said:


> Is that a pigalle/lip combo????....


 
Yes


----------



## bobobob

Olga Kurylenko credit: zimbio


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Olga Kurylenko credit: zimbio



the dress is out of this world


----------



## LizzielovesCL

bobobob said:


> Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio


Gwen, can do no wrong in my eyes! I love her style!


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Olga Kurylenko credit: zimbio



In love with this dress!!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian



I have the yellow ones, but seeing this pic makes me mad i didnt get the pink too


----------



## bobobob

Korean rapper Psy


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hong Kong model/actress Angelababy at Venice Film Festival







This is the only photo I could find of her shoes as her gown covers them in most pics


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

pixiesparkle said:


> Hong Kong model/actress Angelababy at Venice Film Festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only photo I could find of her shoes as her gown covers them in most pics


Great shoes, but they are at least a full size too big on her.


----------



## pixiesparkle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Great shoes, but they are at least a full size too big on her.



yup I agree. It is possible that these shoes were just "borrowed" for the occasion which explains the huge gap.I read from somewhere that many celebrities wear borrowed accessories (shoes too)to red carpet events and sometimes their stylist can't find their exact size.  the AB strass though


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

pixiesparkle said:


> yup I agree. It is possible that these shoes were just "borrowed" for the occasion which explains the huge gap.I read from somewhere that many celebrities wear borrowed accessories (shoes too)to red carpet events and sometimes their stylist can't find their exact size.  the AB strass though


Wonder how anyone manages to walk in shoes that are that much bigger.  I would be leaving the shoe behind like Cinderella!!!  Or better yet trip over em.  The long hem of the dress is bad enough!

Love AB strass!  Would love to have one one of these days!!!
Either in Pigalle 120 or Lady Peep!!!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wonder how anyone manages to walk in shoes that are that much bigger.  I would be leaving the shoe behind like Cinderella!!!  Or better yet trip over em.  The long hem of the dress is bad enough!
> 
> Love AB strass!  Would love to have one one of these days!!!
> Either in Pigalle 120 or Lady Peep!!!



Well then you better get yer fanny to hollywood to getcha some of those oversized loaners!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Well then you better get yer fanny to hollywood to getcha some of those oversized loaners!!


SueGalle,

You always manage to make me laugh!  Bwwahhhahahahahaha!!!!!

BTW, did you know that the word "fanny" has a different meaning in British english?
In American english, its the bum-bum, but in UK its the front bit, hahahahahaha!!!

I lived in the UK for a bit and found out about this.


----------



## SueGalle

QUOTE=HelenOfTroy45;22782736]SueGalle,

You always manage to make me laugh!  Bwwahhhahahahahaha!!!!!

BTW, did you know that the word "fanny" has a different meaning in British english?
In American english, its the bum-bum, but in UK its the front bit, hahahahahaha!!!

I lived in the UK for a bit and found out about this.[/QUOTE]

Woops a daisys :giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## anemonerose

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wonder how anyone manages to walk in shoes that are that much bigger.  I would be leaving the shoe behind like Cinderella!!!  Or better yet trip over em.  The long hem of the dress is bad enough!
> 
> Love AB strass!  Would love to have one one of these days!!!
> Either in Pigalle 120 or Lady Peep!!!





double stick tape, a showgirls secret


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anemonerose said:


> double stick tape, a showgirls secret


What?!?!?!  That works???  Really???  WOW!!!
Do you plaster that on the under the heels???
Maybe I should try that with the ones I have heel slippage.


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> What?!?!?! That works??? Really??? WOW!!!
> Do you plaster that on the under the heels???
> Maybe I should try that with the ones I have heel slippage.


 
Calm down sister! Don't have a siezure!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Calm down sister! Don't have a siezure!!


SueGalle you nutty girl
Love you so much!!!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> SueGalle you nutty girl
> Love you so much!!!


 
MUAH!!


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jeremy Renner credit: justjared


----------



## cl-pig

Foozball season has started. Jenn Brown from ESPN for College Gameday


----------



## Louboufan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> the dress is out of this world



Agreed.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## gfairenoughh

She looks amazing!!!!! I love this whole look!


----------



## bobobob

Isla Fisher credit: justjared


----------



## anniethecat

bobobob said:


> Jenny McCarthy credit: zimbio


 
I have looked and looked and can't find who made this dress...can anyone help please?


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jennifer Hudson credit: zimbio



Sorry but uh r those stretch marks on her arms and I see a hole in her knee.   I am not a fan of her commercials and this is proof y. I don't know y I can't stand her but I just can't.  Maybe all the late night tv and it would wake me up and I'd have to find the remote to shut her noise OFF!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Katie Price credit: zimbio



What the.... Camel toe on ice?????


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Hudson credit: zimbio



LOL, I didn't even realize that her son was putting her CDC cuff back on her! I want one of those! I thought he was just holding her hand.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Onika!!!


----------



## wannaprada

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Onika!!!



WTF!! She looks absolutely ridiculous! Good grief!


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Sorry but uh r those stretch marks on her arms and I see a hole in her knee.   I am not a fan of her commercials and this is proof y. I don't know y I can't stand her but I just can't.  Maybe all the late night tv and it would wake me up and I'd have to find the remote to shut her noise OFF!!!



I think those are stretch marks on her arms and not surprising considering she's lost nearly 100lbs. I think that's normal when one has lost so much weight. Stretch marks aside, I think overall she looks great and I applaud her for making her health a priority for the sake of her child and I think it's great she's been able to keep the weight off for about 2yrs now. I myself can't even lose 10lbs! Lol!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> WTF!! She looks absolutely ridiculous! Good grief!



Agree, but these shoes are...


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> Onika!!!


 
GAHH I was just getting ready to post this, you beat me to the punch. What the heck is wrong with her. She looks like a stuffed sausage. However, the CLs


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I think those are stretch marks on her arms and not surprising considering she's lost nearly 100lbs. I think that's normal when one has lost so much weight. Stretch marks aside, I think overall she looks great and I applaud her for making her health a priority for the sake of her child and I think it's great she's been able to keep the weight off for about 2yrs now. I myself can't even lose 10lbs! Lol!



Ya know it's not the fact she's lost weight. That's great!!  I think it's just that in her commercials she covers up the way she really looks and it seems deceiving in a way to me.  Also hearing the same song every time a show cuts to commercial oh lord it drives me crazy " if u want it u got it"!! Shut up!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Onika!!!



Shoes r awesome. Wig n Hat r to big on her head, that's her look though!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gfairenoughh said:


> Onika!!!


Eugh!!!  Yuck!!!  Sooo trashy looking that it brings down the image of CL IMO.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Olga Kurylenko credit: zimbio


Love the dress!  Can anyone identify this please?


----------



## bobobob

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love the dress! Can anyone identify this please?




Emilio Pucci FW 2012 RTW


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

Selita Ebanks (with Max Azria) at the BCBG Max Azria fashion show at Mercedes Benz New York Fashion Week


----------



## pixiesparkle

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian


 I hope these red Pigalle spikes aren't sold out yet..Is the dress she's wearing LANVIN?


----------



## texas87

pixiesparkle said:


> I hope these red Pigalle spikes aren't sold out yet..Is the dress she's wearing LANVIN?


 
they're sold out online on the US CL website


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> ya know it's not the fact she's lost weight. That's great!!  I think it's just that in her commercials she covers up the way she really looks and it seems deceiving in a way to me.  Also hearing the same song every time a show cuts to commercial oh lord it drives me crazy " if u want it u got it"!! Shut up!!



lol!


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: justjared


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Emilio Pucci FW 2012 RTW


Thank you!!!

XOXOXO!!!


----------



## shoes4me

bobobob said:


> Heidi Klum credit: justjared



heidi is really wearing a lot of strange stuff lately imo.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Heidi needs a bra after all those kids, wrong dress for her these days.


----------



## Louboufan

crystalhowlett said:


> Sorry but uh r those stretch marks on her arms and I see a hole in her knee.   I am not a fan of her commercials and this is proof y. I don't know y I can't stand her but I just can't.  Maybe all the late night tv and it would wake me up and I'd have to find the remote to shut her noise OFF!!!



Wow, harsh Crystalhowlett.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Missoni credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Moore credit: justjared


----------



## wannaprada

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> Heidi needs a bra after all those kids, wrong dress for her these days.



Lol!


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Missoni credit: zimbio



Gorgeous!  Fairytale pythons?!


----------



## bobobob

Olga Kurylenko credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry



I love Rihanna's hair short!


----------



## needloub

^So do I!!


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Katy Perry



Are they together ?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Rita Ora credit: zimbio



Her booboojees are too big for the 1st outfit. Second outfit looks hamazing though.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: zimbio


----------



## Doglover1610

Dita is simply FABULOUS!


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:
			
		

> Miley Cyrus credit: zimbio



I still can't get my head around (no pun intended) why she did that to her hair!!??!!


----------



## purseinsanity

gfairenoughh said:


> Dita can do no wrong!



Yes she can.  She married Manson.  

(Style wise, ITA with you!)


----------



## purseinsanity

bobobob said:


> Serena Williams credit: zimbio



She looks amazing.  But I find it funny she's posing with giant dumpsters behind her.


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## rock_girl

bobobob said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton credit: zimbio



I really like this dress.  Can someone ID it please?


----------



## bab

rock_girl said:


> I really like this dress. Can someone ID it please?


 
I think it is Stella McCartney


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Are they together ?



I know they were all over each other. Hahaha.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

crystalhowlett said:


> I know they were all over each other. Hahaha.


I want to know too!  Are they together???


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Miley Cyrus credit: zimbio



Her hair fits her!


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Paris Hilton



She really loves those Bianca's!


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton



Why does Paris stand like that? It looks stupid!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> Why does Paris stand like that? It looks stupid!


Well,isnt she???


----------



## bobobob

Jana Kramer credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rutherford credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Jana Kramer credit: zimbio


 
I guess thats why they call her Whiskey.


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

bobobob said:


> Kate Hudson credit: justjared


She is so cute! I just love Kate Hudson.


----------



## cl-pig

Omarosa Manigault-Stallworth at Michael Clarke Duncan's funeral


----------



## wannaprada

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Omarosa Manigault-Stallworth at Michael Clarke Duncan's funeral



So sad


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Kelly Rutherford credit: zimbio



The mans face behind her is priceless


----------



## heychar

cl-pig said:


> Omarosa Manigault-Stallworth at Michael Clarke Duncan's funeral





wannaprada said:


> So sad



Very sad :cry:


----------



## Christchrist

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Omarosa Manigault-Stallworth at Michael Clarke Duncan's funeral



That is so heartbreaking


----------



## crystalhowlett

heychar said:
			
		

> The mans face behind her is priceless



Hahaha it's good.


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Kate Hudson credit: justjared



She always bounces back to her athletic, thin frame after baby...so jealous!


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Stacy Keibler credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



I like that dress! Cute


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Kate Hudson


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:
			
		

> Kate Hudson



Love that color!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Minka Kelly, looks awesome!


----------



## pixiesparkle

9distelle said:


> Kate Hudson



oh my that body!!  how did she bounce back so fast? I still remember her yellow dress in How to Lose a guy in 10 days..*major girl crush*


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

9distelle said:


> Kate Hudson


I love Kate!  So devilishly cute!!!


----------



## cl-pig

J-Lo heading to the ABC studio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Belle credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio



Zoom in on her foot. It look crammed


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Hochstein of the Real Housewives of Miami


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Camilla Belle credit: zimbio



LOVE the outfit! is it MK?


----------



## bobobob

318Platinum said:


> LOVE the outfit! is it MK?


 
Yes, its from Resort 2013 collection


----------



## Louboufan

cl-pig said:


> Omarosa Manigault-Stallworth at Michael Clarke Duncan's funeral



Very sad.


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio



Gorg!


----------



## Louboufan

cl-pig said:


> J-Lo heading to the ABC studio



Gorg!


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio



O_o She looks generally "swollen" all over.


----------



## bobobob

Stacy Kiebler credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Stacy Kiebler credit: zimbio



What shoes? I can't tell


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Stacy Kiebler credit: zimbio



For me, she is perfection.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> What shoes? I can't tell


 Rolondo??


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit:zimbio


----------



## sakura23

Christchrist said:


> What shoes? I can't tell





beagly911 said:


> Rolondo??



Looks more like a miss clichy


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit:zimbio



*These shoes are gorgeous!*


----------



## Theren

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit:zimbio


 
Totally Ot but why does her left eye look weird? Is it the camera angle?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio


Gorgeous!!!  But how does she go pee in that outfit??? Or poo for that matter???


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit:zimbio


Don't particularly like the shoes, but she is rockin' em!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  But how does she go pee in that outfit??? Or poo for that matter???



Lol! I love them as well! She can unzip the dress, silly!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LizzielovesCL said:


> Lol! I love them as well! She can unzip the dress, silly!


Hahaha!  But the clothes will drag on the floor when you know...


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  But how does she go pee in that outfit??? Or poo for that matter???



She is jenniefer Lopez. She neither pees nor poos! She has someone else do it for her!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> She is jenniefer Lopez. She neither pees nor poos! She has someone else do it for her!!



Bahahahahah yeah she does lol


----------



## Cshotcoco

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Christchrist

Cshotcoco said:
			
		

> Nicki Minaj



Jo rocked them better. She's just weird


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Jo rocked them better. She's just weird



Jlo. Not jo. I'm sure a Jo would rock them better lol


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Ushkowitz credit: justjared


----------



## cl-pig

UK gameshow host Carol Vonderman leaving the ITV studios in London


----------



## cl-pig

Singer Nelly Furtado out in London


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> She is jenniefer Lopez. She neither pees nor poos! She has someone else do it for her!!


Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!
Well afterall, she has someone break in her CLs before she wears em so why not!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Cshotcoco said:


> Nicki Minaj


Yuck!  So ugly!!!  Hurts my eyes to even look at her each time.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Jlo. Not jo. I'm sure a Jo would rock them better lol


hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## brittany729

Cshotcoco said:


> Nicki Minaj


?Really?


----------



## Louboufan

cl-pig said:


> UK gameshow host Carol Vonderman leaving the ITV studios in London



Love the dress!


----------



## SueGalle

cl-pig said:


> UK gameshow host Carol Vonderman leaving the ITV studios in London



The bottom picture is funny


----------



## cl-pig

Indian actress Kareena Kapoor at a movie promotion


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!
> Well afterall, she has someone break in her CLs before she wears em so why not!!!



Where can I apply for that job??


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Where can I apply for that job??



I'll hire you


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I'll hire you


oh you got her before me, boohoo, hehehe!


----------



## SueGalle

christchrist said:


> i'll hire you





helenoftroy45 said:


> oh you got her before me, boohoo, hehehe!



meow!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> oh you got her before me, boohoo, hehehe!



Lol who has bigger feet? Lol


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Lol who has bigger feet? Lol



Me:cry:


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Me:cry:



Ok you're hired


----------



## gfairenoughh

Cshotcoco said:


> Nicki Minaj



Why no love for Onika!? She the baddest in the game!


----------



## 9distelle

Demi Lovato


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

9distelle said:


> Demi Lovato


Aren't the toes protruding too much?


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Aren't the toes protruding too much?



Maybe it was the closest size they had available?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Maybe it was the closest size they had available?


Maybe, but aesthetically a bit naf...


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Maybe, but aesthetically a bit naf...



Or she is starting a new trend??


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Or she is starting a new trend??


You thilly thilly thew!!!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ill never have hangin toe problem coz my feet are wide and my toes short, but wonder what one is supposed to do in this situation. Size half up???


 I never have this problem because I don't have any peep toes


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> I did miss delish! But your quote was dumped from C's quote that I quoted when i quote here quote...I think......


You have to be there!  I wanna meet you!!!


----------



## Cshotcoco

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yuck! So ugly!!! Hurts my eyes to even look at her each time.


 
I know she's very clownish but I must say I love her shoes.


----------



## Cshotcoco

brittany729 said:


> ?really?


 
lol


----------



## cl-pig

SueGalle said:


> bwack patent? I was also eyeing the JC Anouk. Is that bad? would be feet burn like fire if i bought those??


 
The hierachy according to me

- Pigalle by CL
- BB by MB
-Anouk by JC
-Blade by Casadei

Back to spotting!-Tiffany Amber Thiessen arrives to Us Weekly's 25 Most Stylish New Yorkers Event


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ladies, not only have you taken this thread way off topic, it's clear you know better. What's the deal? 

:back2topic:


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Belle credit: justjared


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Camilla Belle credit: justjared



Soften up your eyebrows and hair girl... You're looking like you could be an offspring of Dracula


----------



## Christchrist

cl-pig said:
			
		

> The hierachy according to me
> 
> - Pigalle by CL
> - BB by MB
> -Anouk by JC
> -Blade by Casadei
> 
> Back to spotting!-Tiffany Amber Thiessen arrives to Us Weekly's 25 Most Stylish New Yorkers Event



Her piggies are too big. She's pretty though


----------



## Christchrist

JetSetGo! said:
			
		

> Ladies, not only have you taken this thread way off topic, it's clear you know better. What's the deal?
> 
> :back2topic:



Sorry ;( please have mercy on us. We are partially insane I think


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Camilla Belle credit: justjared



Ok that's it! I need those! Are they a 100 or 120?


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Soften up your eyebrows and hair girl... You're looking like you could be an offspring of Dracula



Bahahahahah


----------



## SueGalle

JetSetGo! said:


> Ladies, not only have you taken this thread way off topic, it's clear you know better. What's the deal?
> 
> :back2topic:


 1,000 apologies, it will not happen again.


----------



## 9distelle

Amy Childs


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Camilla Belle credit: justjared



Gorgeous!


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Sofia Vergara credit: celebrity-gossip



Love the divinoche without the platform. She looks hot with it


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez


JLo has really been hitting it out of the ballpark everytime lately!  She's on a roll!



Christchrist said:


> Love the divinoche without the platform. She looks hot with it


I think that one DOES have a platform.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> JLo has really been hitting it out of the ballpark everytime lately!  She's on a roll!
> 
> I think that one DOES have a platform.



Yeah I know "she looks hot with it" 
I have it without


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

9distelle said:


> Amy Childs



might be jsut me, but that dress is horrible imo....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cl-pig said:


> J-Lo heading to the ABC studio



love her RM dress!!!


----------



## needloub

CEC.LV4eva said:


> might be jsut me, but that dress is horrible imo....



No, it's not just you lol!


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## SueGalle

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria


 I wonder if they just give celebrities shoes, bags and other accessories to wear as a form of free advertisment....


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I wonder if they just give celebrities shoes, bags and other accessories to wear as a form of free advertisment....



They should send me some


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> They should send me some


 OMG I didn't know you were a celebrity!!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> OMG I didn't know you were a celebrity!!



I am in your eyes lol


----------



## kittenslingerie

SueGalle said:


> I wonder if they just give celebrities shoes, bags and other accessories to wear as a form of free advertisment....



I think they do give them stuff in a lot of cases, but I find it ridiculous. Celebrities can afford and would "buy" this stuff if designers didn't "give" it to them.


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Tamara Ecclestone



What is up with her boobs?


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> I think they do give them stuff in a lot of cases, but I find it ridiculous. Celebrities can afford and would "buy" this stuff if designers didn't "give" it to them.



They absolutely do. When they're featured in magazines and on TV, it's basically free advertising. But yeah, it's twisted. That's just me being jealous!


----------



## bobobob

Marlo Hampton


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Marlo Hampton



Ewwww she looks trashed or something.


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Eva Longoria



I'm probably the only one but I think these shoes look absolutely ridiculous! They are so big and so not flattering on the feet. And, they look especially ridiculous on skinny and petite women because all you see is a skinny/petite person with these humongous shoes on. IMO


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I'm probably the only one but I think these shoes look absolutely ridiculous! They are so big and so not flattering on the feet. And, they look especially ridiculous on skinny and petite women because all you see is a skinny/petite person with these humongous shoes on. IMO



Lol I agree. Hate them


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> I am in your eyes lol


----------



## PerthGlamour

Hi, would someone mind telling me what style Tamara ecclestone is wearing? Thanks!


----------



## 9distelle

Chloe Simms


----------



## bobobob

Aubrey O'Day credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

PerthGlamour said:


> Hi, would someone mind telling me what style Tamara ecclestone is wearing? Thanks!


 
Divinoche 160


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

Christchrist said:


> Ewwww she looks trashed or something.



She looks like she has too much time on her hands lol!


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:
			
		

> Chloe Simms



Love the dress a s shoes


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:
			
		

> She looks like she has too much time on her hands lol!



Bahahahahah yes!!! Like age is trying to copy the Chanel model on the spring collection shots for the boy bag


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

needloub said:


> No, it's not just you lol!



glad I'm not the only one


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## SueGalle

bobobob said:


> Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## heiress-ox

wannaprada said:


> I'm probably the only one but I think these shoes look absolutely ridiculous! They are so big and so not flattering on the feet. And, they look especially ridiculous on skinny and petite women because all you see is a skinny/petite person with these humongous shoes on. IMO



definitely NOT the only one, i still remember the pic from emma roberts a year or two ago in the dafs and they looked like hooves! i think they suit curvier women better as they're more in proportion imo


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Christina Aguilera credit: justjared



She looks off to me.


----------



## PerthGlamour

bobobob said:


> Divinoche 160



Thank you!


----------



## GoGlam

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I'm probably the only one but I think these shoes look absolutely ridiculous! They are so big and so not flattering on the feet. And, they look especially ridiculous on skinny and petite women because all you see is a skinny/petite person with these humongous shoes on. IMO



I agree! They always look cheap to me, regardless of who's wearing them, and what they're wearing with them


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Christina Aguilera credit: zimbio






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> She looks off to me.



She looks like the Cat Lady and a drag queen's offspring.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Christchrist said:


> Ewwww she looks trashed or something.


 She ALWAYS tries so hard!


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:
			
		

> She looks like the Cat Lady and a drag queen's offspring.



Bahahahahah well said


----------



## Nolia

Why is there so many mean/catty comments on this thread now ... and so much off-topic? It's like suddenly TPF exploded with nonsense?


----------



## GoGlam

Nolia said:
			
		

> Why is there so many mean/catty comments on this thread now ... and so much off-topic? It's like suddenly TPF exploded with nonsense?



It's a forum, I don't believe it's off topic to comment about appearances on a photo of someone wearing CLs. Not everyone always looks great, but when they do, there is a lot of support given to their appearance.


----------



## Nolia

GoGlam said:


> It's a forum, I don't believe it's off topic to comment about appearances on a photo of someone wearing CLs. Not everyone always looks great, but when they do, there is a lot of support given to their appearance.



I wasn't just talking about one instance. I was referring to the overall unclassy nature of recent posts.


----------



## wannaprada

Nolia said:
			
		

> I wasn't just talking about one instance. I was referring to the overall unclassy nature of recent posts.



I have to agree with you Nolia, particularly with regards to the off-topic comments, however I believe it's more prevalent in the other CL threads than it is here. The CL forums have definitely changed over the past few months, that's for sure! Smh Could explain why you don't see as many familiar "faces" posting like you use to, myself included. SORRY, BACK ON TOPIC NOW!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:


> Why is there so many mean/catty comments on this thread now ... and so much off-topic? It's like suddenly TPF exploded with nonsense?



   Agreed!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Dita!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Dita!



She is preggo?


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> She is preggo?



She doesn't look pregnant to me! She looks lovely! =)


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> She doesn't look pregnant to me! She looks lovely! =)



Oh yes she is absolutely gorgeous.  The first pic just looks like she may be preggo .


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Oh yes she is absolutely gorgeous.  The first pic just looks like she may be preggo .



Really? I don't think so.  Those just look like curves to me. Pregnancy usually affects other parts of the body not just the tummy area right?


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Really? I don't think so.  Those just look like curves to me. Pregnancy usually affects other parts of the body not just the tummy area right?



Now and a lot of people it just affects the tummy and then towards the end it can affect everything.  Some people it looks all over. My sister-in-law is all tummy. 
Maybe it's just  her dress


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Now and a lot of people it just affects the tummy and then towards the end it can affect everything.  Some people it looks all over. My sister-in-law is all tummy.
> Maybe it's just  her dress



I'm using Siri so the words don't always come out right. I apologize


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I have to agree with you Nolia, particularly with regards to the off-topic comments, however I believe it's more prevalent in the other CL threads than it is here. The CL forums have definitely changed over the past few months, that's for sure! Smh Could explain why you don't see as many familiar "faces" posting like you use to, myself included. SORRY, BACK ON TOPIC NOW!



We could use more posts from familiar "faces" like yourself instead all the nonsense


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## CMP86

gfairenoughh said:


> Dita!


That first photo definitely makes it look like she is pregnant. That is most definitely a baby bump.

And Noila not everyone gains weight in their whole body when pregnant. My nurses couldn't believe that from the back I didn't look pregnant but the second I turned sideways it was like bam.


----------



## Christchrist

CMP86 said:
			
		

> That first photo definitely makes it look like she is pregnant. That is most definitely a baby bump.
> 
> And Noila not everyone gains weight in their whole body when pregnant. My nurses couldn't believe that from the back I didn't look pregnant but the second I turned sideways it was like bam.



I though I was going crazy. Glad you noticed too


----------



## LisaMarie24

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I though I was going crazy. Glad you noticed too



She has to be preggo that forsure looks like a baby bump to me


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> We could use more posts from familiar "faces" like yourself instead all the nonsense


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> I have to agree with you Nolia, particularly with regards to the off-topic comments, however I believe it's more prevalent in the other CL threads than it is here. The CL forums have definitely changed over the past few months, that's for sure! Smh Could explain why you don't see as many familiar "faces" posting like you use to, myself included. SORRY, BACK ON TOPIC NOW!


 

I would have to agree with both of you ladies, within the last month or so, there has been way to many off topic conversations and comments made that to me where inappropriate, especially dealing with the "likeableness" or "unlikeableness" of certain shoes and shoe types, with no regards to ones feeling... I have noticed alot of the ladies that were so very familiar and no longer even around as much, maybe reading but def not responding.............................Sorry, just my 2 cent


----------



## cl-pig

UK TV host Christine Bleakley attends the front row for the Jasper Conran show on day 2 of London Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2013


----------



## wannaprada

cl-pig said:
			
		

> UK TV host Christine Bleakley attends the front row for the Jasper Conran show on day 2 of London Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2013



Simple and classic. Love it!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Simple and classic. Love it!



I agree. Absolutely timeless


----------



## cl-pig

_The Only Way is essex_ star Lauren Goodger, at London Fashion Week 2012


----------



## Christchrist

cl-pig said:
			
		

> The Only Way is essex star Lauren Goodger, at London Fashion Week 2012



Very pretty. Love the belt and shoes with that dress


----------



## 9distelle

Milla Jovovich


----------



## wannaprada

9distelle said:
			
		

> Milla Jovovich



Very nice! From a distance, l like this shoe, but up close it looks like there's too much going on, IMO.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

9distelle said:
			
		

> Milla Jovovich



Amazing, I love them!


----------



## 318Platinum

9distelle said:


> Milla Jovovich



She looks FAB, but the movie, not so much! I am a total RE lover, but this one was a complete miss, Milla!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> She looks off to me.



she also looks off to me... her face is like a globe.


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:
			
		

> Milla Jovovich



Ok now I'm really happy I'm getting these. They look great on the red carpet. She is so pretty


----------



## LisaMarie24

9distelle said:
			
		

> Milla Jovovich



She looks very beautiful!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

LisaMarie24 said:


> She has to be preggo that forsure looks like a baby bump to me


I agree, that looks like a bump to me!


----------



## Nolia

wannaprada said:


> Very nice! From a distance, l like this shoe, but up close it looks like there's too much going on, IMO.



I completely agree!!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez



Is this dress Roland Mouret?


----------



## cl-pig

Indian TV star Malaika Arora at an event in Bombay


----------



## bobobob

Louboufan said:


> Is this dress Roland Mouret?


 
Yes


----------



## gfairenoughh

Here is Paris Hilton at The Blondes fashion show in NY


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Here is Paris Hilton at The Blondes fashion show in NY



She looks lovely


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> She looks lovely



I love her dress  ! Does anyone know if any stores carry The Blondes designs or is it all custom?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

9distelle said:


> Milla Jovovich


Gorgeous!!!  Aren't these on the way christchrist???  Hurray!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ok now I'm really happy I'm getting these. They look great on the red carpet. She is so pretty


----------



## NANI1972

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is Paris Hilton at The Blondes fashion show in NY



The dress is beautiful, but I don't think the Bianca look right with it and they look beat up.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

NANI1972 said:


> The dress is beautiful, but I don't think the Bianca look right with it and they look beat up.


Might have been better with a more delicate looking pair!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Might have been better with a more delicate looking pair!


I agree, those Biancas look like they have gone through ALOT!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!  Aren't these on the way christchrist???  Hurray!!!



Yes ma'am


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Yes ma'am


Good choice hun!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Good choice hun!!!



Thank you


----------



## anniethecat

NANI1972 said:


> The dress is beautiful, but I don't think the Bianca look right with it and they look beat up.


 


LizzielovesCL said:


> I agree, those Biancas look like they have gone through ALOT!


 
Cuz she wears them all the time


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Cuz she wears them all the time


I guess we all love our comfy trusty Biancas!


----------



## jamidee

anniethecat said:


> Cuz she wears them all the time


You'd think she could afford to replace them!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> You'd think she could afford to replace them!


Nahhhh.  She doesnt have the moola, dohhhh!!!


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: justjared


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Sophia Bush credit: justjared


Too chunky on the backside...


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:


> I love her dress  ! Does anyone know if any stores carry The Blondes designs or is it all custom?



Everything that the Blonds do is custom and made to order. Depending on what you order, it can take a few months until you receive it. HTH


----------



## NANI1972

anniethecat said:


> Cuz she wears them all the time



lol! ya i was going to post that too. I wonder if she has some kind of foot fungus that she is covering up bc all I ever see her wear anymore is Biancas.


----------



## GoGlam

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> lol! ya i was going to post that too. I wonder if she has some kind of foot fungus that she is covering up bc all I ever see her wear anymore is Biancas.



Hahahhah


----------



## heiress-ox

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Too chunky on the backside...



wow if that's chunky on the backside, what is society coming too - that would mean most of the world is considered chunky


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

heiress-ox said:


> wow if that's chunky on the backside, what is society coming too - that would mean most of the world is considered chunky


Not her bum but her back.  Sorry didnt mean to offend.  Funny coz someone mentioned tamara being bloated but I dont think she is so I guess we all have different views. 
Sorry if I have offended you once again.


----------



## Nolia

heiress-ox said:


> wow if that's chunky on the backside, what is society coming too - that would mean most of the world is considered chunky



:true:


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> wow if that's chunky on the backside, what is society coming too - that would mean most of the world is considered chunky






			
				HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Not her bum but her back.  Sorry didnt mean to offend.  Funny coz someone mentioned tamara being bloated but I dont think she is so I guess we all have different views.
> Sorry if I have offended you once again.






			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> :true:



Then I'm a cow


----------



## LizzielovesCL

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Too chunky on the backside...[/QUOT
> WHAT?? You must be kidding. Sophia is thin.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Then I'm a cow


You aint no cow!  You are a Goddess!!!


----------



## texas87

Agreed up above. Sophia looks awesome


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

How long is this gonna go on?


----------



## Christchrist

I agree. Next topic


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Sophia Bush credit: justjared



Pretty.


----------



## JetSetGo!

:back2topic: please


----------



## gfairenoughh

LizzielovesCL said:


> I agree, those Biancas look like they have gone through ALOT!



I agree! Girl wears her poor shoes to da bone!


----------



## AEGIS

cl-pig said:


> Indian TV star Malaika Arora at an event in Bombay





i need that top! any deets? i miss karwood


----------



## cl-pig

Selita Ebanks-New Yorkers For Children 2012 Fall Gala


----------



## cl-pig

Indian Actrress Kareena Kapoor


----------



## ChrisyAM15

AEGIS said:


> i need that top! any deets? i miss karwood



Top & trousers by Aastha Sethi and Siddharth Arora.


----------



## Nolia

cl-pig said:


> Selita Ebanks-New Yorkers For Children 2012 Fall Gala



So elegant!  I love this look!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> So elegant!  I love this look!



I was thinking the same thing. She is so stunning


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> I was thinking the same thing. She is so stunning


 
Just was thinking the same. I love that dress on her she looks so elegant


----------



## gfairenoughh

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Indian Actrress Kareena Kapoor



Yay! Glad to see my favorite Bollywood actresses looking fab!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:
			
		

> So elegant!  I love this look!



Dang she be looking a dime!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Here is lady gaga!!! Are these boots custom?


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is lady gaga!!! Are these boots custom?


 

Nevermind about the boots what is going on with her outfit. For a girl who has a fairly good body she sure knows how to ruin it for herself. She looks like a stuffed sausage.


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Nevermind about the boots what is going on with her outfit. For a girl who has a fairly good body she sure knows how to ruin it for herself. She looks like a stuffed sausage.



Yuck she is all dimples back there


----------



## anniethecat

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is lady gaga!!! Are these boots custom?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Gross, gaga's body is


----------



## kittenslingerie

Gaga is not looking good these days, reminding me of Christina A. But the boots are pretty.


----------



## Christchrist

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> Gaga is not looking good these days, reminding me of Christina A. But the boots are pretty.



I was thinking that too. Net she won't get bashed like CA did


----------



## AEGIS

chrisyam15 said:


> top & trousers by aastha sethi and siddharth arora.





thanks so much!


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> wow if that's chunky on the backside, what is society coming too - that would mean most of the world is considered chunky



I know.. That's what I was thinking! If that's chunky... I'm obese! The girls got back! Back is good.... I personally rather a little junk in my trunk rather than a slip n slide free for all


----------



## jamidee

texas87 said:
			
		

> Nevermind about the boots what is going on with her outfit. For a girl who has a fairly good body she sure knows how to ruin it for herself. She looks like a stuffed sausage.



Fairly? That body is rockin' underneath all that drag couture or at least it used to be before touring


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton



Those look big in her. What are they?


----------



## kittenslingerie

Christchrist said:


> Those look big in her. What are they?



Her shoes are always too big, I've mentioned on here countless times. I think those are those chunky heeled platform simples, forget the official name.


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:


> Fairly? That body is rockin' underneath all that drag couture or at least it used to be before touring



Yeah thats why I said fairly because who knows anymore. She at least used to be rockin, but lately I've seen too many photos of her looking like this.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

kittenslingerie said:


> Gaga is not looking good these days, reminding me of Christina A. But the boots are pretty.



no way... that photo of gaga is more disturbing than any CA photo!!  even if gaga had the perfect body in that outfit, i would still be disturbed.


----------



## pixiesparkle

bobobob said:


> Camilla Belle credit: justjared


I think she's gorgeous but the make-up is way too much and the purse looks kinda odd with her outfit



SueGalle said:


> I wonder if they just give celebrities shoes, bags and other accessories to wear as a form of free advertisment....


I don't know about celebrities but designers these days are giving products away generously to fashion bloggers..they are the new 'walking and breathing' advertisements. I can't even begin to count how many instagram photos of 'personalised initials' camera bags were posted by Rebecca Minkoffs official account during NYFW.. and now the limited edition red Valentino rockstud slingbacks..lucky girls indeed!


9distelle said:


> Milla Jovovich


I love Milla. She's so pretty!! Resident Evil movies scare me to death..I don't know why I keep watching them 


bobobob said:


> Sophia Bush credit: justjared


Beautiful girl but this dress isn't doing her any good


cl-pig said:


> Selita Ebanks-New Yorkers For Children 2012 Fall Gala


 beautiful!


gfairenoughh said:


> Here is lady gaga!!! Are these boots custom?


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

texas87 said:
			
		

> Nevermind about the boots what is going on with her outfit. For a girl who has a fairly good body she sure knows how to ruin it for herself. She looks like a stuffed sausage.



roflmao!! You are so right! Just awful!


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Joanne Froggatt credit: zimbio


----------



## NANI1972

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is lady gaga!!! Are these boots custom?



W.T.F.? I wish I had never seen this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just this morning on the today show they had a short segment about the 30 pounds that Gaga has gained. She reportedly said that her father owns an Italian restaurant and she likes good food.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gfairenoughh said:


> Here is lady gaga!!! Are these boots custom?



What happen with Gaga?


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Sarah Jessica Parker credit: zimbio



I think she looks whimsical and the shoes are perfect for the dress. Not a fan of the hair though


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jessica Chastain credit: justjared



Does anyone else find the gap on the shoe annoying? It drives me looney when I see that


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Joanne Froggatt credit: zimbio



And an even worse gap. Ugh 
Live the piggy in nude. The leather is doing something weird on her. Hmm


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

this forum has been totally hi-jacked? 

Great to see the posts from the familiar faces 

CLs have been looking as great as ever! When I'm off my CL ban/LV  binge, I'll be back...hopefully in time for holiday mark downs


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> this forum has been totally hi-jacked?
> 
> Great to see the posts from the familiar faces
> 
> CLs have been looking as great as ever! When I'm off my CL ban/LV  binge, I'll be back...hopefully in time for holiday mark downs



lol!! i know what you mean. good to see you here


----------



## legaldiva

NANI1972 said:


> W.T.F.? I wish I had never seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just this morning on the today show they had a short segment about the 30 pounds that Gaga has gained. She reportedly said that her father owns an Italian restaurant and she likes good food.


 
I have a feeling that (considering the MJ leaf graphic on the front of her t-shirt) this is not just a "I like good food" issue.  Appreciating good food and overindulging/excess are two very different things.


----------



## jamidee

ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> this forum has been totally hi-jacked?
> 
> Great to see the posts from the familiar faces
> 
> CLs have been looking as great as ever! When I'm off my CL ban/LV  binge, I'll be back...hopefully in time for holiday mark downs



Hasn't it , tho? Sometimes I feel like this Is a totally different forum altogether. Good to see you post here again!


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:


> Hasn't it , tho? Sometimes I feel like this Is a totally different forum altogether. Good to see you post here again!


 
Hopefully there is room for all of us newbies on here too


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Christchrist said:


> Does anyone else find the gap on the shoe annoying? It drives me looney when I see that


I thought I was the only one! I hate seeing it!


----------



## NANI1972

legaldiva said:


> I have a feeling that (considering the MJ leaf graphic on the front of her t-shirt) this is not just a "I like good food" issue.  *Appreciating good food and overindulging/excess are two very different things.*



Yes I agree, I was just stating *her* response to the issue of her recent weight gain.


----------



## legaldiva

NANI1972 said:


> Yes I agree, I was just stating *her* response to the issue of her recent weight gain.


 
Right--I understood why you postd what you did ... my issue with with Lady Gaga & her denial.


----------



## kittenslingerie

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> this forum has been totally hi-jacked?
> 
> Great to see the posts from the familiar faces
> 
> CLs have been looking as great as ever! When I'm off my CL ban/LV  binge, I'll be back...hopefully in time for holiday mark downs



I think a lot of our old schoolers have moved on to Hermes and other addictions and I miss them too, but I do know what u are saying. I miss Carlinha, Bellashoes, and others in the outfit threads....


----------



## NANI1972

legaldiva said:


> Right--I understood why you postd what you did ... my issue with with Lady Gaga & her denial.



She has openly admitted in interviews that she smokes the MJ and drinks like a sailor when she is writing a new album. She must have a pretty freakin' awsome album coming out soon! lol


----------



## heiress-ox

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> this forum has been totally hi-jacked?
> 
> Great to see the posts from the familiar faces
> 
> CLs have been looking as great as ever! When I'm off my CL ban/LV  binge, I'll be back...hopefully in time for holiday mark downs



i know what you mean, it really has!  glad to have you back


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

^I was always weary of the high platform, but I am starting to fall in love with this pair...the red breaks up all the black.


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:
			
		

> ^I was always weary of the high platform, but I am starting to fall in love with this pair...the red breaks up all the black.



I agree girl. It's very pretty


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio



I wish I didn't have freakishly long toes and my open toe shoes looked and fit this well!


----------



## calisurf

needloub said:
			
		

> ^I was always weary of the high platform, but I am starting to fall in love with this pair...the red breaks up all the black.



I agree! I always love the red toe in any black shoe.


----------



## 9distelle

Ana Quincoces


----------



## wannaprada

9distelle said:
			
		

> Ana Quincoces



These shoes look great on!


----------



## bobobob

Solange Knowles credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:
			
		

> Ana Quincoces



I have those without the platform. Man they are hot. Great shoe


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

needloub said:


> ^I was always weary of the high platform, but I am starting to fall in love with this pair...the red breaks up all the black.



I feel same exactly ....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LizzielovesCL said:


> I thought I was the only one! I hate seeing it!



3! Me too...


----------



## bobobob

Lana Parrilla credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lana Parrilla credit: zimbio



She looks great. I was thinking about getting those. Why did she do her toes that color? Ugh


----------



## bobobob

Cat Deeley credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Clare Grant credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Clare Grant credit: zimbio



Everything is hot except the hair


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lea Michele credit: zimbio



She looks awesome minus that gap


----------



## bobobob

Christian Serratos credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Christian Serratos credit: zimbio



So pretty I love the whole look. Although I don't understand the long arms on the dress. Cap sleeve would have been cute. Those shoes are stunning


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> She looks awesome minus that gap



 uhhh she's walking?


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> uhhh she's walking?



I can't walk with that much gap in my shoe. She must have a toe death grip to keep them on


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I can't walk with that much gap in my shoe. She must have a toe death grip to keep them on


well celebrities only have to pose for a while so maybe they can get away with it.


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lea Michele credit: zimbio



How did she not walk out of these shoes? If there's a trick, I need to know it!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Solange Knowles credit: zimbio



Gorg!


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Christian Serratos credit: zimbio


These look so weird with 3 toes coming out of the peep.


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Solange Knowles credit: zimbio



This woman has such a unique style!


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Selena Gomez credit: zimbio



She looks lovely. Her feet don't look too bad in those either. Some look horrible in those. I live the whole outfit


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## cl-pig

Nollywood (Nigeria) star Tonto Dikeh


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood actress Richa Chadda. Dress by Gaurav Gupta


----------



## cl-pig

German TV Presenter Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## cl-pig

"Maybe the dingo ate your baby"


----------



## bobobob

Morena Baccarin credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nene Leakes credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elisabeth Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Elisabeth Moss credit: zimbio



Ok I love those shoes


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Daphne Oz credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ziyi Zhang credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Ziyi Zhang credit: zimbio



Are these Daffs? They look funny... or is it the angle?


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Are these Daffs? They look funny... or is it the angle?



They look like daffs. Weird angle. They do look funny


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Khloe Kardashian



Kanye let her buy these?!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Ziyi Zhang credit: zimbio



These look off... :weird: they don't look right. The toe is strange and the pitch looks off


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They look like daffs. Weird angle. They do look funny



I believe she's implying that they might not be authentic


----------



## bobobob

Laetitia Casta credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Morena Baccarin credit: zimbio


 

I now want these, they look frickin adorable.


----------



## PeepToe

bobobob said:
			
		

> Ziyi Zhang credit: zimbio



These look fake?

Can anyone id this dress though?


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> I believe she's implying that they might not be authentic



Ohhhh yeah that's horrible if that's the case


----------



## bobobob

Anabelle Acosta credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Anabelle Acosta credit: zimbio



Holy crap they are huge on her


----------



## SueGalle

bobobob said:


> Anabelle Acosta credit: zimbio


The heel gap is an unfortunate distraction that takes away from an otherwise teriffic outfit.


----------



## heiress-ox

bobobob said:


> Anabelle Acosta credit: zimbio



thank god her feet are strapped into the shoe, otherwise she'd probably fall flat on her face with that gap lol


----------



## bobobob

Ginnifer Goodwin credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joelle Carter credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Joelle Carter credit: zimbio



Eewww what is wrong with her shoe? It ripped


----------



## chrispy

bobobob said:
			
		

> Ginnifer Goodwin credit: zimbio



Wow. As someone who isn't a big fan of orange, I really like this look.


----------



## Daniellina

SueGalle said:


> The heel gap is an unfortunate distraction that takes away from an otherwise teriffic outfit.



I know, she looks so good and then the shoes are so wrong on her. Terrible.


----------



## mizcolon73

bobobob said:


> Ginnifer Goodwin credit: zimbio



LOVE this look!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Ginnifer Goodwin credit: zimbio



I absolutely adore this woman.


----------



## jamidee

PeepToe said:
			
		

> These look fake?
> 
> Can anyone id this dress though?



I agree


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Ginnifer Goodwin credit: zimbio



She was definitely best dressed. It's just amazing


----------



## jamidee

chrispy said:
			
		

> Wow. As someone who isn't a big fan of orange, I really like this look.



The color is actually a beautiful burnt red. It is gorgy


----------



## brittany729

bobobob said:


> Ginnifer Goodwin credit: zimbio


Perfection


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Pare with CL clutch credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

January Jones credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nicole Kidman credit: zimbio



Oh I love those shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> The color is actually a beautiful burnt red. It is gorgy



Yes. It's more red than this pic. It's stunning


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie with CL clutch credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

texas87 said:


> Hopefully there is room for all of us newbies on here too



Well of course!  We were all newbs at some point. Newcomers are always welcome. The implication of all the comments surrounding this topic is the incessant off topic chatter, thus changing the overall dynamic of the forum or that thread, which has caused some familiar faces to disappear or become less active. I believe that is the only complaint recently. Or at least that's my only complaint.  Eliminate that, eliminate any negativity. 
:back2topic::back2topic::back2topic::back2topic:


----------



## needloub

cl-pig said:


> Bollywood actress Richa Chadda. Dress by Gaurav Gupta


Her toe is trying to run away lol!



bobobob said:


> Ginnifer Goodwin credit: zimbio


Beautiful ensemble!!



bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie with CL clutch credit: zimbio


It's almost as if she is giving us all the finger


----------



## SueGalle

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie with CL clutch credit: zimbio


The last pic is disturbing!!


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> Her toe is trying to run away lol!
> 
> 
> Beautiful ensemble!!
> 
> 
> It's almost as if she is giving us all the finger


Yes that little piggie is trying to run away!!  I too adore Ginnifers whole look!!  Just beautiful!!  Ok, thank goodness I wasn't the only one that though the same thing about the Angelina pic!! haha   The other question though is that almost the same dress from the Oscars just in a different colorway???

Ok just checked pics and no its not a similar dress but I know I've seen that dress before!!  She does seem to go for the angular look!  Wonder what a softer look would be like on her?


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Breckenridge credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emilia Clarke credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio



OMG, I need those piggies! Are those python? What color are they?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

jamidee said:


> Well of course!  We were all newbs at some point. Newcomers are always welcome. The implication of all the comments surrounding this topic is the incessant off topic chatter, thus changing the overall dynamic of the forum or that thread, which has caused some familiar faces to disappear or become less active. I believe that is the only complaint recently. Or at least that's my only complaint.  Eliminate that, eliminate any negativity.
> :back2topic::back2topic::back2topic::back2topic:




.


----------



## NANI1972

jamidee said:


> Kanye let her buy these?!



LOL! Why would Kanye have any say in KHLOE'S warbrobe choices? He's dating KIM!!


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Alexandra Breckenridge credit: zimbio



Oh my gosh o hate that gap. Love the shoes but not the color combo


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio



Fabulous !


----------



## LizzielovesCL

bobobob said:


> Joelle Carter credit: zimbio



What?? She couldn't afford new shoes for an event??


----------



## Christchrist

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> What?? She couldn't afford new shoes for an event??



Seriously pull some loubis out the closet. It would have been better than this


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nicole Kidman credit: zimbio



What a great dress


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Emilia Clarke credit: zimbio



Beautiful!


----------



## wannaprada

lizzielovescl said:
			
		

> what?? She couldn't afford new shoes for an event??



lol!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie with CL clutch credit: zimbio


I love Angelina Jolie!  She can do no wrong!
Wonder if the ring on her middle finger is her engagement ring from Brad.
If so why isn't she wearing it on her ring finger?  Hmmm...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio


Love her Piggies!!!  Are they crocs???


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I love Angelina Jolie!  She can do no wrong!
> Wonder if the ring on her middle finger is her engagement ring from Brad.
> If so why isn't she wearing it on her ring finger?  Hmmm...



Her hands remind me of the grim reaper


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Her hands remind me of the grim reaper


She lost too much weight over recent years.


----------



## kittenslingerie

bobobob said:


> Joelle Carter credit: zimbio



Those shoes do not compliment her legs IMO.


----------



## shoes4me

LizzielovesCL said:


> What?? She couldn't afford new shoes for an event??



maybe it just happened that instant...

anyway, imo the style is not flattering on her.

edit: just saw, you had the same thought, kittenslingerie!


----------



## jamidee

NANI1972 said:


> LOL! Why would Kanye have any say in KHLOE'S warbrobe choices? He's dating KIM!!


brain fart. phahahah


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I love Angelina Jolie!  She can do no wrong!
> Wonder if the ring on her middle finger is her engagement ring from Brad.
> If so why isn't she wearing it on her ring finger?  Hmmm...


those are pics from last year. She wasn't engaged yet.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> those are pics from last year. She wasn't engaged yet.


Thought I saw that photo before but wasnt aware it was pre-engagement.
So knowledgeable jamidee!!!

I love Angie.


----------



## jamidee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thought I saw that photo before but wasnt aware it was pre-engagement.
> So knowledgeable jamidee!!!
> 
> I love Angie.


:shame: not really. I just stalk awards shoes like the shoe creeper that I am.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jamidee said:


> :shame: not really. I just stalk awards shoes like the shoe creeper that I am.


Hahaha


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love her Piggies!!! Are they crocs???


----------



## bobobob

Gretchen Mol credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Gretchen Mol credit: zimbio



Love the shoes  the  dress looks like a cheap tablecloth made to be a stunning shaped gown. Wish it was a different material and a little longer


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Hurley credit: zimbio


----------



## LizzielovesCL

bobobob said:


> Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio



Gwen


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio



I swear she was born with piggies on. They are perfect for her


----------



## 318Platinum

wannaprada said:
			
		

> OMG, I need those piggies! Are those python? What color are they?



Confirmed by a CL SA! They are a taupe or nude croc and they are for Cruise 2013. Apparently, she said it was extremely limited, with maybe 10 pairs made, maybe even less than 10. HTH 

I don't really understand if it's for cruise13, how it's less than 10 made if cruise isn't even out yet. Oh well, whatever. ;-D


----------



## bobobob

Darby Stanchfield credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Confirmed by a CL SA! They are a taupe or nude croc and they are for Cruise 2013. Apparently, she said it was extremely limited, with maybe 10 pairs made, maybe even less than 10. HTH
> 
> I don't really understand if it's for cruise13, how it's less than 10 made if cruise isn't even out yet. Oh well, whatever. ;-D



Thanks for the info! If that is all that was made, then that sucks because they are gorg!! I would so pay full price for them! Lol


----------



## anniethecat

bobobob said:


> Elizabeth Hurley credit: zimbio


 

Love this dress...can anyone please ID?


----------



## NANI1972

jamidee said:


> brain fart. phahahah



Well it may not be to long before Kayne starts changing out Khloe's wardrobe too.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

9distelle said:


> Ana Quincoces



this is why heels break... she's resting her leg at the most horrible angle


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera credit: zimbio



always love X-tina!


----------



## gfairenoughh

anniethecat said:


> Love this dress...can anyone please ID?



Roberto Cavalli!


----------



## 9distelle

January Jones


----------



## nillacobain

9distelle said:


> January Jones


 
Beautiful dress


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Ginnifer Goodwin credit: zimbio


 
Loving this.


----------



## anniethecat

gfairenoughh said:


> Roberto Cavalli!


 
Thanks


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Anabelle Acosta credit: zimbio



Me no likey  I swear she'd fall out of those and face plant if her feet weren't strapped down into them! they're huuuuge on her like 2 sizes too big!


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Lea Michele credit: zimbio



Looove this dress! Anyone know who makes it?? tia


----------



## bobobob

heychar said:


> Looove this dress! Anyone know who makes it?? tia


 
Versace


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Versace



Thank you


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardsahian credit: zimbio


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

318platinum said:


> confirmed by a cl sa! They are a taupe or nude croc and they are for cruise 2013. Apparently, she said it was extremely limited, with maybe 10 pairs made, maybe even less than 10. Hth
> 
> i don't really understand if it's for cruise13, how it's less than 10 made if cruise isn't even out yet. Oh well, whatever. ;-d


i want!!!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Did anyone catch Elizabeth Banks on Conan last night showing off her Un Bout spikes?  I wish I knew how to do a video frame capture!


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Kourtney Kardsahian credit: zimbio


 
These must be her favorite pair because I always see her wearing these!


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: thecoveteur


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Ashley Tisdale credit: thecoveteur


that bed headboard is stunning


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio



Love her and those shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## gfairenoughh

texas87 said:


> These must be her favorite pair because I always see her wearing these!



I was thinking the same thing!!!!! She wears these a lot!


----------



## rock_girl

bobobob said:


> Ashley Tisdale credit: thecoveteur


 
I *need* those oxfords...    Can anyone confirm 1) the style and 2) the season?  Off to stalk *bay!!  :ninja:


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

rock_girl said:
			
		

> I need those oxfords...    Can anyone confirm 1) the style and 2) the season?  Off to stalk *bay!!  :ninja:



They're python Fred oxfords but not sure the season!


----------



## Alice1979

rock_girl said:


> I *need* those oxfords...    Can anyone confirm 1) the style and 2) the season?  Off to stalk *bay!!  :ninja:



Black python crystal Fred flat, spring 2011.


----------



## bling*lover

jamidee said:
			
		

> that bed headboard is stunning



Agreed, it's so gorgeous. I also love those draws!


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Martinez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christian Serratos credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Constance Marie credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Bailon credit: zimbio


----------



## rock_girl

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> They're python Fred oxfords but not sure the season!






			
				Alice1979 said:
			
		

> Black python crystal Fred flat, spring 2011.



Thanks Alice & Loubi!


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kourtney Kardsahian credit: zimbio


What's up with this outfit?!




			
				bobobob said:
			
		

> Adrienne Bailon credit: zimbio



Did she have a nose job or is that just the makeup?


----------



## chrispy

bobobob said:


> Kourtney Kardsahian credit: zimbio



I like it when celebrities wear the same pair of CLs over and over again.  They appreciate and love the shoes as much as we do.

On another note the outfit is


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Adrienne Bailon credit: zimbio



Love her make-up, she looks like a porcelain doll


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## bobobob

Karina Smirnoff credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Karina Smirnoff credit: zimbio


 


bobobob said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones


 
They both look so great!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Adrienne Bailon credit: zimbio



 everything about this is 10/10.


----------



## heiress-ox

bobobob said:


> Adrienne Bailon credit: zimbio



i love this outfit, the pigalles are just great with it!




wannaprada said:


> Did she have a nose job or is that just the makeup?



that is just some extra heavy nose contouring


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Karina Smirnoff credit: zimbio



I love these Maggies


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Adrienne Bailon credit: zimbio


anyone have an id on this shirt?


----------



## slimcouture

jamidee said:


> anyone have an id on this shirt?




Zara


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Coco


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio



Marry me Gwen, I love you.


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Cavallari credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari credit: zimbio


 
HAHA i was just getting ready to post this one. You beat me to the punch. She looks amazing especially after just having a baby just over a month ago


----------



## heiress-ox

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari credit: zimbio



love this outfit, it's something i'd totally wear - she looks great too so soon after giving birth


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kristin Cavallari credit: zimbio



Wow holy baby weight loss!!! Did she go into Kim's closet and steal her fave look!? Looks better on Kristin though


----------



## LizzielovesCL

GoGlam said:


> Wow holy baby weight loss!!! Did she go into Kim's closet and steal her fave look!? Looks better on Kristin though


I agree! It seems like no one has individual style anymore.


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari credit: zimbio



Great outfit!!


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kristin Cavallari credit: zimbio



She looks great! Wonder if that Birkin was a push present? Never seen her with H before


----------



## bobobob

mishybelle said:


> She looks great! Wonder if that Birkin was a push present? Never seen her with H before






> I got a gray [Hermès] Birkin bag, Cavallari tells PEOPLE, flashing a grin. I was really excited about it. [Jay] did a good job.


----------



## bobobob

Monica Bellucci credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Alicia Keys credit: zimbio



I friggin love her.


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Monica Bellucci credit: zimbio


 
she is gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Monica Bellucci credit: zimbio


Such a beautiful lady!  Love her!
Her Daff rather looks big and chunky for some reason or is that just me although I love black kid Daffs.


----------



## shoes4me

^I agree, they look out of proportion


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio



I know Gwen's a trendsetter, but not liking this opaque legging stuffed into the shoe look.  Otherwise, she is fierce!


----------



## PetitColibri

goglam said:


> i know gwen's a trendsetter, but not liking this opaque legging stuffed into the shoe look.  Otherwise, she is fierce!



ita


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Keys credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Verona Pooth


----------



## bobobob

Amy Davidson credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Amy Davidson credit: zimbio



I don't like the dress or that polish on her toes!


----------



## pixiesparkle

jamidee said:


> I believe she's implying that they might not be authentic


I agree..they do look off and apparently Elise of Passion Louboutin  confirmed it. I remember reading her post about it on her FB page


bobobob said:


> Ginnifer Goodwin credit: zimbio


Major girl crush. She is absolutely stunning! 


bobobob said:


> Joelle Carter credit: zimbio


Her shoes don't really go with the outfit and yes..she really should invest in a new pair or at least fix the ripped strap


----------



## bobobob

Sun Li credit: zimbio


----------



## chrispy

bobobob said:


> Sun Li credit: zimbio



I like everything about her outfit except the CLs.  It looks too clunky, maybe it's the angle...


----------



## texas87

chrispy said:


> I like everything about her outfit except the CLs.  It looks too clunky, maybe it's the angle...



I agree the exagona was probably the wrong CL for this outfit, plus they look kinda big on her.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rashida Jones credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Rachael Finch credit: zimbo


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Chandler credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio



Abs there are my dream piggys.  She looks fab


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Sun Li credit: zimbio


Pretty girl, nice outfit, but wrong shoes.  Could have chosen a daintier style.  A pinky nude would have been nicer I think.


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio



Isn't this the new Decollette, or however it's spelled? I would love this color in a Pigalle Plato 140!!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Abs there are my dream piggys.  She looks fab



Piggys?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Piggys?


Piggys = Pigalle hun


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Piggys = Pigalle hun



I meant I thought they looked more like decollete's than piggys


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> I meant I thought they looked more like decollete's than piggys


Oh I see.  Actually I kinda thought so too.  Good eyes sue!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I meant I thought they looked more like decollete's than piggys



I can't stand the decollette on me. Ugh. Never gonna happen


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Abs there are my dream piggys.  She looks fab



Wait those are decollette ! Hmmmm are they?


----------



## grtlegs

bobobob said:


> Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio



Yes, I think those are the Decollette 554...


----------



## bobobob

AnnaLynne McCord credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katharine McPhee credit: zimbio


----------



## legaldiva

I love how Kate Moss almost exclusively wears the Pigalle 120.  So classic.


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Hurley credit: zimbio


----------



## chrispy

legaldiva said:


> I love how Kate Moss almost exclusively wears the Pigalle 120.  So classic.



Me too, I used to associate certain celebs with certain styles, Kate and Gwen: Pigalle, Victoria Beckham: Rolando (few years ago).

I noticed that she also wears the Pigalle a lot in photo shoots, she must LOVE the style.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Kate Moss credit: zimbio


 
Love her style.


----------



## cl-pig

Lana Del Rey in the first 50 seconds of the new jaguar commercial


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:
			
		

> Sarah Jessica Parker credit: zimbio



What style is SJP wearing?


----------



## bobobob

Actress Dania Ramirez arrives at the premiere of CBS Films' 'Seven Psychopaths' at Mann Bruin Theatre on October 1, 2012 in Westwood, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bérénice Bejo arrives at the Louis Vuitton Spring/Summer 2013 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on October 3, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

JessieG said:


> What style is SJP wearing?


 
Love Me


----------



## bobobob

Keke Palmer credit: zimbio


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:
			
		

> Love Me



Well I LOVE them!!!


----------



## bobobob

Georgina Chapman credit: zimbo


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio



The shoes are cute , but she needs a bra/ jacket.


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio



ahh the privileged life of being an overly spoiled 16 year old...dont know if I could have appreciated the beauty of a CL nor the work required to afford one at that age.


----------



## LisaMarie24

texas87 said:
			
		

> ahh the privileged life of being an overly spoiled 16 year old...dont know if I could have appreciated the beauty of a CL nor the work required to afford one at that age.



I completely agree!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

texas87 said:


> ahh the privileged life of being an overly spoiled 16 year old...dont know if I could have appreciated the beauty of a CL nor the work required to afford one at that age.



I know! The only shoes I had at that age were flip flops and my KFC nonslip shoes!!!


----------



## bobobob

Will.I.Am credit: zimbio


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Will.I.Am credit: zimbio


He even got a CL ipad cover!


----------



## DebbiNC

texas87 said:


> ahh the privileged life of being an overly spoiled 16 year old...dont know if I could have appreciated the beauty of a CL nor the work required to afford one at that age.




I was thinking the same thing when I saw the photo! I came to CL later in life and really have an appreciation for the craftsmanship and artistry of the shoes...let alone the thrill of finally scraping together the $$$ to buy a pair!


----------



## mistyknightwin

I do NOT like KeKe's hair color!


----------



## brittany729

mistyknightwin said:


> I do NOT like KeKe's hair color!


I agree!


----------



## cl-pig

Kate Upton


----------



## cl-pig

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## cl-pig

Lauren Goodger


----------



## cl-pig

Xtina


----------



## texas87

cl-pig said:


> Xtina


 
love her maggie's but whats up w/ her streaky self tanner.


----------



## bobobob

Melania ***** credit: zimbio


----------



## Theren

texas87 said:


> love her maggie's but whats up w/ her streaky self tanner.


 I think that is a shadow from her other foot/leg


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Hurley credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Malin Akerman credit: justjared


----------



## texas87

Theren said:


> I think that is a shadow from her other foot/leg


 
ok good i hope so, she is notorious for having streaky self tanner


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Melania ***** credit: zimbio


 
Love those piggies!


----------



## cl-pig

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Theren

texas87 said:


> ok good i hope so, she is notorious for having streaky self tanner


 
I would agree but if you look carefully you can see the outline of her shoe on her other leg.


----------



## texas87

Theren said:


> I would agree but if you look carefully you can see the outline of her shoe on her other leg.


 
Yep, I did in fact see it. Yay for Xtina.


----------



## texas87

cl-pig said:


> Nicole Kidman


 
She looks amazing!


----------



## Theren

texas87 said:


> Yep, I did in fact see it. Yay for Xtina.


 lol.. shes clear for once lol


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Rihanna credit: zimbio



I love this.........from head to toe!  This look is comfy, IMO, especially since she came from the studio or was going to it. I read that somewhere. I still want these boots, but I am not willing to shell out the crumpets for them!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

bobobob said:


> Rihanna credit: zimbio


I am not feeling those boots on her! Actually, I do not think they would look nice on anyone. They are way too bulky IMO.


----------



## wannaprada

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> I am not feeling those boots on her! Actually, I do not think they would look nice on anyone. They are way too bulky IMO.



Totally agree!


----------



## cl-pig

Little Mix's Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## cl-pig

Irina Shayk


----------



## cl-pig

Laurie Holden from the Walking Dead on AMC


----------



## cl-pig

Lauren Goodger


----------



## cl-pig

Dania Ramierez


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cl-pig said:


> Nicole Kidman


I so love Nicole!!!  True elegance!!!


----------



## cl-pig

Jessica Brown Findlay (Downtown Abbey) Glamour Cover Shoot


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

cl-pig said:


> Jessica Brown Findlay (Downtown Abbey) Glamour Cover Shoot



She is so beautiful... sigh ...


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


 
This cant be the only CL she has lol


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Rihanna credit: zimbio



I love her with short hair!


----------



## bobobob

Mary Elizabeth Winstead credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## cl-pig

Christie Brinkley


----------



## SueGalle

cl-pig said:


> Christie Brinkley



She is AGELESS


----------



## bobobob

Mandy Moore credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Mandy Moore credit: zimbio



She is so adorable


----------



## bobobob

Azita Ghanizada credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Azita Ghanizada credit: zimbio



love those summerissimas on her


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Azita Ghanizada credit: zimbio



the shoe is perfection on her!!! See, why can't my feet look like that in open CL shoes?? :rain:


----------



## carlinha

i have no idea who half of these celebs are , but most of them are looking great with their CLs!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> She is AGELESS


I was thinking exactly the same thing!  How does she do it?!?!?!


----------



## bobobob

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## cl-pig

Tamara Ecclestone- Her dad owns the F1 racing series and her sis bought the Spelling Mansion in L.A


----------



## wannaprada

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Tamara Ecclestone



Who is she??


----------



## cl-pig

Leeann Rimes


----------



## cl-pig

Lauren Goodger


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> LeAnn Rimes



She needs to eat and those shoes do not look good with that dress. What's with her face?


----------



## Christchrist

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Leeann Rimes



Is she in a bathroom?


----------



## Christchrist

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Lauren Goodger



I don't know who this is


----------



## domates

Christchrist said:


> I don't know who this is


google.


----------



## bobobob

Leigh Lazark credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Cécile Cassel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Cher Lloyd


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## chrispy

bobobob said:


> Mandy Moore credit: zimbio



Anyone know who her dress is by?


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan



ughhh lindsay..she always does that pose with her fingers in her mouth


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Cher Lloyd



she look adorable! i lovvvve those shoes on her!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan



Hideous!!


----------



## heychar

cl-pig said:


> Lauren Goodger


She looks decent for a change cute dress!


bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan


Awful More money than 'dress' sense


bobobob said:


> Cher Lloyd


She looks so cute her voice irritates the c**p out of me though!


bobobob said:


> Coleen Rooney


Coleen looks fabulous


----------



## DebbiNC

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio




She looks like she's going in for a root canal!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan


Might reconsider my need for these. Love them sitting down or standing still, but walking? It looks like hooves.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan


I cant believe how they throw those shoes around on the floor they try on like trash.  Its so rude.  It could potentially ruin the shoes and if they dont buy em, some other customer is going to get a flawed pair.  Its disrespectful!!!  I can't imagine ever doing that myself.


----------



## bobobob

chrispy said:


> Anyone know who her dress is by?


 
Lela Rose


----------



## texas87

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I cant believe how they throw those shoes around on the floor they try on like trash. Its so rude. It could potentially ruin the shoes and if they dont buy em, some other customer is going to get a flawed pair. Its disrespectful!!! I can't imagine ever doing that myself.


 


jamidee said:


> Might reconsider my need for these. Love them sitting down or standing still, but walking? It looks like hooves.


 
I agree with both of you on this!


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Hurley credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Elizabeth Hurley credit: zimbio


 
She's gorg...i love the face of the guy next to her. He looks so goofy hehe:giggles:


----------



## LizzielovesCL

cl-pig said:


> Leeann Rimes



IMO those are soo gross, and they do not go with that HL dress!


----------



## SueGalle

texas87 said:


> She's gorg...i love the face of the guy next to her. He looks so goofy hehe:giggles:


 LOVE those LP's! Maybe she dropped a heel on his toe and he is doing the best he can??


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Naomi Watts credit: zimbio


 
Good thing she's strapped in or she would fall out it seems! Love that pair though


----------



## heychar

cl-pig said:


> Leeann Rimes



She looks like she needs a good bath, some sunshine, a hair salon colour appointment and a steak dinner!


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> She looks like she needs a good bath, some sunshine, a hair salon colour appointment and a steak dinner!



Lmao


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Lmao



I know i'm terrible:girlwhack: i'm in one of those silly moods today and LeAnns gettin it


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> I know i'm terrible:girlwhack: i'm in one of those silly moods today and LeAnns gettin it



Yes but I completely agree


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## cl-pig

Oz celeb & Home and Away Star Emily Symons


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: zimbio


----------



## amykris

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^the framboise would look more amazing imo


Beautiful


----------



## LizzielovesCL

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively credit: zimbio



What is wrong with this dress? No steamer available.


----------



## texas87

LizzielovesCL said:


> What is wrong with this dress? No steamer available.


 
Probably the nature of the delicate fabric. I read that its a one of a kind couture piece by Chanel.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

texas87 said:


> Probably the nature of the delicate fabric. I read that its a one of a kind couture piece by Chanel.


Okay.


----------



## bobobob

Spanish actress Monica Estarreado credit: zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

AJ Mclean of the Backstreet Boys and his wife Rochelle


----------



## texas87

cl-pig said:


> AJ Mclean of the Backstreet Boys and his wife Rochelle


 
hehe they both have interesting shoes.


----------



## cl-pig

Kim K


----------



## Theren

cl-pig said:


> Kim K


wow..she looks different...


----------



## Christchrist

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Kim K



Not a flattering dress.  Nice shoes


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


 
oo I like the bye byes


----------



## shoes4me

texas87 said:


> hehe they both have interesting shoes.



i nearly didn´t get beneath her clown lips


----------



## needloub

texas87 said:


> oo I like the bye byes



You and me both...I really love this style!  I hope I can find a pair in my size one day!


----------



## texas87

needloub said:


> You and me both...I really love this style! I hope I can find a pair in my size one day!


 
there is one on the bay that i know of for sure...but its too big for me :cry:


----------



## texas87

shoes4me said:


> i nearly didn´t get beneath her clown lips


 
I swear she used to pull of the super red lip way better before she was pregnant. It totally worked for her rocker chick persona, it just doesnt look as good in this pic for sure.


----------



## gfairenoughh

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?feature=m-ch-vid&v=XVgNOm9b-LE

Hey ladies Jennifer Stano recently posted this video of her shoe collection. She is a designer and model and  is currently filming in a reality show!


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?feature=m-ch-vid&v=XVgNOm9b-LE
> 
> Hey ladies Jennifer Stano recently posted this video of her shoe collection. She is a designer and model and is currently filming in a reality show!


 
Link doesnt work but I pulled up a video of her showing her stuff in her closet...wow she has some fun stuff. Model/Designer? Never heard of her


----------



## gfairenoughh

texas87 said:


> Link doesnt work but I pulled up a video of her showing her stuff in her closet...wow she has some fun stuff. Model/Designer? Never heard of her



Sorry try this one! I uploaded the other vid from my iPad!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVgNOm9b-LE&feature=plcp


----------



## gfairenoughh

texas87 said:


> Link doesnt work but I pulled up a video of her showing her stuff in her closet...wow she has some fun stuff. Model/Designer? Never heard of her



She is the designer for Have Faith Swim. She has an excellent blog!  http://jenniferstano.blogspot.com


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> Sorry try this one! I uploaded the other vid from my iPad!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVgNOm9b-LE&feature=plcp



oh yeah this is the one I pulled up on my own. Badass. Thanks for posting.


----------



## queensupreme

bobobob said:
			
		

> Tamara Ecclestone



I watched her show a month ago, i just wished she would go easy on the makeup, she's way prettier au naturel


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> She is the designer for Have Faith Swim. She has an excellent blog!  http://jenniferstano.blogspot.com



she's absolutely adorable. Thanks for posting


----------



## gfairenoughh

texas87 said:


> she's absolutely adorable. Thanks for posting



Of course!


----------



## carlinha

gfairenoughh said:


> http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?feature=m-ch-vid&v=XVgNOm9b-LE
> 
> Hey ladies Jennifer Stano recently posted this video of her shoe collection. She is a designer and model and  is currently filming in a reality show!



wow i thought it was Kim Kardashian!  they could be twins!


----------



## shoes4me

texas87 said:


> I swear she used to pull of the super red lip way better before she was pregnant. It totally worked for her rocker chick persona, it just doesnt look as good in this pic for sure.



maybe it´s just an unfortunate angle...


----------



## sophinette007

Tamara Ecclestone 

Not the best look or favorite celebrity but I love the Maillot especially in black suede and since there haven't been  much modelling pictures around ....


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Davis credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively credit: zimbio


----------



## NANI1972

carlinha said:


> wow i thought it was Kim Kardashian!  they could be twins!



So did I!


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Kristin Davis credit: zimbio


 
I thought she was wearing hose at first. She must have leg makeup on!


----------



## texas87

carlinha said:


> wow i thought it was Kim Kardashian! they could be twins!


 
so true. jennifer is prettier though at least in her videos you get to see her real face w/o makeup and she's way prettier than KK. KK w/o makeup looks


----------



## GoGlam

texas87 said:
			
		

> I thought she was wearing hose at first. She must have leg makeup on!



Me too!


----------



## bobobob

Garcelle Beauvais credit: zimbio


----------



## bling*lover

texas87 said:
			
		

> I thought she was wearing hose at first. She must have leg makeup on!



I totally thought the same thing! Love the shoes!


----------



## nillacobain

texas87 said:


> I thought she was wearing hose at first. She must have leg makeup on!


 
Me too!


----------



## Louboufan

carlinha said:


> wow i thought it was Kim Kardashian!  they could be twins!



I did also!


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taraji P. Henson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> La La Anthony credit: zimbio



They are huge on her


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Eva Longoria credit: zimbio



She look stuffed in thAt toebox


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Eva Longoria credit: zimbio



This outfit is off.  She's like a size 00 and if I didn't see her legs, it would look like she's an 8.


----------



## bobobob

Laura Govan credit: zimbio


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Laura Govan credit: zimbio





what in the snuffleupagus hell?


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Laura Govan credit: zimbio



I know it's October, but isn't it a little early to be wearing one's Halloween costume out in public?


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


I don't think this dress flatters her at all. And the shoes look like her feet are falling out of them.


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Laura Govan credit: zimbio



That's a horrible mess


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Laura Govan credit: zimbio


The top does not match the bottom of this dress at all.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

AEGIS said:


> what in the snuffleupagus hell?



Bahahahahahaha this made me laugh out loud


----------



## AEGIS

gfairenoughh said:


> http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?feature=m-ch-vid&v=XVgNOm9b-LE
> 
> Hey ladies Jennifer Stano recently posted this video of her shoe collection. She is a designer and model and  is currently filming in a reality show!




sigh...I am tired of people just marrying rich now thinking they're "designers." someone once pretended to show off her collection as their own on here.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> sigh...I am tired of people just marrying rich now thinking they're "designers." someone once pretended to show off her collection as their own on here.



I don't even know who that is. Ha


----------



## shoes4me

AEGIS said:


> what in the snuffleupagus hell?


----------



## texas87

AEGIS said:


> sigh...I am tired of people just marrying rich now thinking they're "designers." someone once pretended to show off her collection as their own on here.



she has a legitimate line of bikinis that a lot of celebrities wear and endorse...I agree its not the same as maybe being a clothing designer but she designs stuff nonetheless. I've watched some of her videos and read some of her blog. She seems like a nice girl


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Laura Govan credit: zimbio



This is a mess...you would think someone would have told her that before she walked out the door and her shoes dont event remotely go with the bird, I mean dress, that she is wearing.


----------



## AEGIS

texas87 said:


> she has a legitimate line of bikinis that a lot of celebrities wear and endorse...I agree its not the same as maybe being a clothing designer but she designs stuff nonetheless. I've watched some of her videos and read some of her blog. She seems like a nice girl




no i def. agree she seems nice.  i've visited her blog before.  she and her dh seem to genuinely love each other and she seems sweet.

i still stand by my original eye roll lol


----------



## texas87

AEGIS said:


> no i def. agree she seems nice.  i've visited her blog before.  she and her dh seem to genuinely love each other and she seems sweet.
> 
> i still stand by my original eye roll lol



haha well at least she actually does something we can give her credit for that rather than just spend all that $$. I cant believe someone tried to pawn off her collection as theirs...so dumb.


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> haha well at least she actually does something we can give her credit for that rather than just spend all that $$. I cant believe someone tried to pawn off her collection as theirs...so dumb.



She doesn't have many shoes. What an idiot trying to do that


----------



## AEGIS

texas87 said:


> haha well at least she actually does something we can give her credit for that rather than just spend all that $$. I cant believe someone tried to pawn off her collection as theirs...so dumb.




yeah i didn't know who she was...heiress called her out lol


----------



## texas87

AEGIS said:


> yeah i didn't know who she was...heiress called her out lol



haha crazy. I agree with CC, she doesnt even have that many CLs so it would be pretty obvious that it was her collection


----------



## domates

Christchrist said:


> I don't even know who that is. Ha



GooGLE


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Marion Cotillard credit: zimbio



I love her she's so elegant!


----------



## shoes4me

^I agree, but she could use a touch of color imo


----------



## texas87

shoes4me said:


> ^I agree, but she could use a touch of color imo


 
Agreed, her face seems a little washed out like she isnt wearing makeup. She needs some blush or mascara or something.


----------



## bobobob

Ciara credit: zimbio


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Ciara credit: zimbio



"Ninja bun..Check! Ninja pants..Check! ..therefore I am a ninja!":ninja:


----------



## GoGlam

heychar said:
			
		

> "Ninja bun..Check! Ninja pants..Check! ..therefore I am a ninja!":ninja:



Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> "Ninja bun..Check! Ninja pants..Check! ..therefore I am a ninja!":ninja:



Bahahahahah


----------



## wannaprada

heychar said:
			
		

> "Ninja bun..Check! Ninja pants..Check! ..therefore I am a ninja!":ninja:



LMAO! She wears the weirdest things sometimes!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Ciara credit: zimbio


Bwahahahaha


----------



## CMP86

heychar said:


> "Ninja bun..Check! Ninja pants..Check! ..therefore I am a ninja!":ninja:


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## mrl1005

bobobob said:
			
		

> Ciara credit: zimbio



I understand that celebrities aren't always photo ready....and I get we all have our own fashion style. But...who let her out like that? 

I don't know if I dare say this but...the outfit pared with these CLs...even makes the CLs look bad!  all the way!


----------



## Christchrist

domates said:
			
		

> GooGLE



Perhaps if I gave a rip I would


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leigh Lezark credit: thecoveteur


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio



What are those? Looks like Pony hair.


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Momsen credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Gina Gershon credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Chenoweth credit: zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

It kind of looks like Kylie Minogue is wearing the Armony with out the cuff and the Farida Messenger Bag


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Kristin Chenoweth credit: zimbio



This is the cutest outfit ever!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## 4Elegance

bobobob said:
			
		

> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio



Are these not to big? Idk how she can walk


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:
			
		

> Taylor Momsen credit: justjared



I'm not sure what it is, but something in me finds her creepy!


----------



## bobobob

Tracee Ellis Ross credit: zimbo


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Tracee Ellis Ross credit: zimbo



Wished I had gotten those Daffs I love them now!


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Moore credit: justjared


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio



I just don't understand these celebs with these shoes that are too big for them surely they get first dibs on them!? these look 2 sizes too big for her!


----------



## martinaa

bling*lover said:


> I'm not sure what it is, but something in me finds her creepy!



I agree, I always find this girl a little creepy! But I really like the Lady Daf on her in this picture.


----------



## NANI1972

bobobob said:


> Ciara credit: zimbio



If I catch her do I get three wishes?! LOL!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Love this look from head to toe!


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Finally!!!! A good look


----------



## 318Platinum

NANI1972 said:


> If I catch her do I get three wishes?! LOL!





bobobob said:


> Tracee Ellis Ross credit: zimbo



@*Nani*, I LOVE this!! Funny!! 

@*bobobob* Can anyone ID the outfit?? Love


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Double take!  I thought she was Eva Longoria!


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Pretty!


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Finally...love everything about this!


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



She looks good here!


----------



## bobobob

Gisele Bundchen credit: zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Gisele Bundchen credit: zimbio



I almost forgot she's pregnant... That baby's going to have amazing genes


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Wilson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mandy Moore credit: zimbio


----------



## mrl1005

bobobob said:
			
		

> Sophia Bush credit: zimbio



I love her...and I love that dress. But, I'm not the biggest fan of those CLs paired with that dress.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Onika and Cassie!


----------



## bling*lover

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I love her...and I love that dress. But, I'm not the biggest fan of those CLs paired with that dress.



I absolutely adore Sophia, but I agree the dress is gorgeous on her and the shoes are good too but they don't really work together!


----------



## bobobob

Vivica A. Fox credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brandy credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hayden Panettiere credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Karolina Kurkova credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Moore credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Linda Evangelista credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Georgina Chapman credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Vivica A. Fox


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Julianne Moore credit: zimbio



She is swimming in those shoes


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Christina Aguilera



Hot mess


----------



## GoGlam

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hot mess



Agree.  With all her net worth, she can't find a capable stylist?


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:
			
		

> Agree.  With all her net worth, she can't find a capable stylist?



So tragic


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Appleton credit: zimbio


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:


> Ciara credit: zimbio



Wow, I literally just laughed out loud at this picture. Keep it comin' Ciara, I need another laugh.


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Hayden Panettiere credit: celebrity-gossip



She is so adorable.


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese with CL clutch credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Michelle Gellar credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Cavallari credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Hale credit: zimbio


----------



## grtlegs

bobobob said:


> Kristin Cavallari credit: zimbio



Can anyone out there ID the blouse?....


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese with CL clutch credit: justjared


 
She looks amazing as usual!


----------



## cl-pig

Pia Toscano from American Idol


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ciara


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Pia Toscano from American Idol



Smdh


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony credit: sandrarose


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Davis credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rocsi Diaz credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mexican actress Galilea Montijo credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Danielle Staub credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: justjared


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera credit: justjared



Is it me or has she got alot of studs missing on those boots?? Thats worrying as I wanted to get those at some point! but I guess it'll be no different to any other spike/studded shoe!


----------



## chacci1

heychar said:


> Is it me or has she got alot of studs missing on those boots?? Thats worrying as I wanted to get those at some point! but I guess it'll be no different to any other spike/studded shoe!



Yes. She has several stones missing. I would not recommend getting these if stones falling off would bother you. I tried 3 different pairs before deciding these weren't for me because all 3 pairs that came to me had missing stones!


----------



## 318Platinum

chacci1 said:
			
		

> Yes. She has several stones missing. I would not recommend getting these if stones falling off would bother you. I tried 3 different pairs before deciding these weren't for me because all 3 pairs that came to me had missing stones!



Well, I can cross this one off my UGH list then, unless............. The price is right! ;-P


----------



## heychar

chacci1 said:


> Yes. She has several stones missing. I would not recommend getting these if stones falling off would bother you. I tried 3 different pairs before deciding these weren't for me because all 3 pairs that came to me had missing stones!



Yikes I think i'll pass but they are gorgeous though!  I need those Daff booties you have on  Hows the fit on them?


----------



## Hipployta

heychar said:


> Wished I had gotten those Daffs I love them now!



I bought those Dafs when they came out...still haven't worn them *sigh*


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift credit: justjared


----------



## cl-pig

camille belle


----------



## Christchrist

cl-pig said:
			
		

> camille belle



Grammer?


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Davis and Ashley Madekwe credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Halle Berry credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: zimbio


----------



## heychar

Hipployta said:


> I bought those Dafs when they came out...still haven't worn them *sigh*



People either loved them or hated them! I hated them when they came out but I love them now!


----------



## cl-pig

bobobob said:


> Kristin Davis and Ashley Madekwe credit: justjared


 
Are those pigalle platos kristin davis has on?


----------



## bobobob

cl-pig said:


> Are those pigalle platos kristin davis has on?


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: justjared


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Taylor Swift credit: justjared



I have this pair on my wishlist!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Linda Evangelista credit: zimbio


I need a leather pencil skirt in my life pronto. Loving the sheer polka dot shirt as well... sheers make my heart flutter. But a black bustier would have been better suited to the flash of the camera or perhaps a nude non satin one so it didn't shine so much.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera


Can she be anymore tacky? The answer to this age old question is usually yes, unfortunately.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Georgina Chapman credit: zimbio


My unbout love is rekindled...


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese with CL clutch credit: justjared


A woman after my vintage pinup heart. If I had her $$$, I'd dress like this daily.


----------



## jamidee

sophinette007 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> 
> Not the best look or favorite celebrity but I love the Maillot especially in black suede and since there haven't been  much modelling pictures around ....


Google them on Lindsay Lohan, you won't be in love for long. They look like hooves from most angles. I loved them as well, but now they are just


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:


> Kim K


blows my mind how she can manage to spanx it up every day. I can't even make myself wear one for 10 minutes let alone every day all day.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


bye bye... you have always alluded me and I still love and want you. Come home to momma, please. I'll treat you nice.


----------



## jamidee

texas87 said:


> there is one on the bay that i know of for sure...but its too big for me :cry:


Btw, the pitch is awful. Worse than bibi. I personally the heezy out of an awful pitch, but just HingTH


----------



## jamidee

gfairenoughh said:


> http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?feature=m-ch-vid&v=XVgNOm9b-LE
> 
> Hey ladies Jennifer Stano recently posted this video of her shoe collection. She is a designer and model and  is currently filming in a reality show!


The equestria look amazeballs on her


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


SHE HAS THEM IN BOTH COLORWAYS!!? Stop being a glutton, khloe.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio


My current girl (non-lezzie) crush... I mean the Kerry Washington, not the love me's. But, I'd take a package deal...


----------



## jamidee

christchrist said:


> perhaps if i gave a rip i would


smh


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


I want this suit :cry:


----------



## jamidee

texas87 said:


> Finally...love everything about this!


Kanye was probably off promoting his CD and couldn't dress her for once...


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:


> Kanye was probably off promoting his CD and couldn't dress her for once...


 
haha probably.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Taylor Swift credit: justjared


I'm loving her style, but I find it so funny that it changed from "I love everything glittery and bright" to "young audrey hepburn" after starting to  date a Kennedy


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


 this dress


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:


> this dress


 
couldnt agree more, such a gorgeous dress.


----------



## mrl1005

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm loving her style, but I find it so funny that it changed from "I love everything glittery and bright" to "young audrey hepburn" after starting to  date a Kennedy



That's so true!!! I do like this more grown up style on her though.


----------



## jamidee

mrl1005 said:


> That's so true!!! I do like this more grown up style on her though.


 I agree... but, I love anything with a vintage flair. This is more Taylor Swift done right.


----------



## gfairenoughh

:d


----------



## jamidee

gfairenoughh said:


> :d


that's one of my favorite cuts for a bust...


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


 

Love her!


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



Oh my gosh.  Just ... incredible.  Where on earth is she going all the time looking so fabulous?  Groceries?  :O


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Laurie Holden credit: justjared


----------



## LisaMarie24

bobobob said:
			
		

> Laurie Holden credit: justjared



Ah looks great!!!!! I LOVE her nude pigalles!!!


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Sofia Vergara credit: zimbio


I'm not one to talk but this dress is FAR too short even with the tights.


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Hough credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Julianne Hough credit: zimbio


 
She looks great! Love the vampanodos.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Kim


----------



## Louboufan

gfairenoughh said:


> Kim



Not cool.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

gfairenoughh said:


> Kim



:weird:


----------



## lovealwaysxo

gfairenoughh said:


> Kim


 
Eeeek!


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> Kim


 
So disgusting..eww!!!


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> La La Anthony credit: sandrarose



Fly. From here to eternity


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Julianne Hough credit: zimbio



My shoes! I love them


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Kim



I can't even comment in this monstrosity


----------



## gfairenoughh

You gotta feel bad for Kim...with that look on her face she think she look bangin


----------



## LisaMarie24

Shoes are cute, not the best outfit for her shape an curves...


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



Beautiful!


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

gfairenoughh said:


> Kim



Oh my!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Kim



What a mess!


----------



## CMP86

What was Kim thinking? That outfit is horrible.


----------



## bobobob

Coco credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leighton Meester credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Renee Zellweger credit: justjared


----------



## sophinette007

jamidee said:


> Google them on Lindsay Lohan, you won't be in love for long. They look like hooves from most angles. I loved them as well, but now they are just


 
I couldn't be more disagree with you

I love them the more I look at them and I have them in Black suede! They are gorg' in real life. I saw the Lindsay Lohan pictures and I didn't liked the shoes on her (and I must say her trash outfit doesn't help too)but I don't thing you can judge the style on one bad picture. 

You must see/try them in person especially if you loved them at first and if that picture had totally ruined it for you.

But anyways that's a luck that people don't love the same things


----------



## mrl1005

bobobob said:
			
		

> Leighton Meester credit: justjared



I didn't even realize this was her! She got so skinny!!


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Coco credit: zimbio



Love this girl


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: justjared


----------



## sammytheMUA

bobobob said:


> Coco credit: zimbio


 cocos alma looks fake, those handles are way too long.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Is this kanye's suit?


----------



## LisaMarie24

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Is this kanye's suit?



Lmao!


----------



## mizcolon73

bobobob said:


> Gwen Stefani credit: justjared


 

OMG, who is the one wearing the ill fitting Velvet suit???


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> OMG, who is the one wearing the ill fitting Velvet suit???



It looks horrible!


----------



## bobobob

mizcolon73 said:


> OMG, who is the one wearing the ill fitting Velvet suit???


 
Rachel Zoe


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris credit: zimbio


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt credit: zimbio




Love this dress on her.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Gwen Stefani credit: justjared



Katy Perry has the best body IMO! Love her dress.


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Naomie Harris credit: zimbio



She looks amazing! Love the entire outfit!


----------



## bobobob

Calista Flockhart credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Emma Roberts credit: celebrity-gossip


So chic!!



bobobob said:


> Naomie Harris credit: zimbio


Love the entire ensemble as well!


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Calista Flockhart credit: zimbio



Love that she's wearing an older style!


----------



## cl-pig

TOWIE reality stars Amy Childs, Lauren Goodger & Amanda Harrington


----------



## cl-pig

Alexandra Burke


----------



## cl-pig

Ciara


----------



## cl-pig

O


----------



## 9distelle

Bar Refaeli


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Sims of TOWIE credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony credit: zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

Keyshia Cole in concert


----------



## cl-pig

Real Housewives star Kenya Moore


----------



## gfairenoughh

coco


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

January Jones credit: zimbio


----------



## mizcolon73

bobobob said:


> Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


 

This tote is THEE BOMB!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Naomie Harris credit: zimbio



H2T HOTT!!! Love everything about this!! I see you, Naomie!!


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio



Love this bag!


----------



## cl-pig

Hillary Duff in flats


----------



## bobobob

British singer Rebecca Ferguson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Kendall Jenner


These just completely overwhelm her.


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio



Her minajesty!!!!! She looks sooo cute!


----------



## bobobob

Estelle credit: zimbio


----------



## lovemysavior

CMP86 said:


> These just completely overwhelm her.


 
I was thinking the same thing.  Celebs need to understand that not all CL are created equal for their body frames.


----------



## fumi

CMP86 said:


> These just completely overwhelm her.





lovemysavior said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Celebs need to understand that not all CL are created equal for their body frames.



I thought the exact same thing. But maybe they look better on her when she's standing up? She has pretty long legs after all, and that would balance out the Daffs.


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Anna Kendrick credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Stacy Keibler


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio



Bloody hell that gap is huge


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio



Got to be at least 3 sizes too big!  but they are gorgeous


----------



## surlygirl

bobobob said:


> Stacy Keibler



ummm, is she walking from the house on Lake Como? yes, I am awful.


----------



## mishybelle

heychar said:
			
		

> Got to be at least 3 sizes too big!  but they are gorgeous



If I remember correctly, this isn't the first time she has worn piggies that were way too big... I think there were pics of her in magenta pigalles. Love her, but she need to learn to buy 1/2 to 1 size smaller than usual!!!


----------



## LisaMarie24

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio



I'm pretty sure these aren't hers. Her stylist probably couldn't find the correct size. It happens a lot with celebs, I would just by my own pair their amazing shoes  !


----------



## annamoon

Kerry's shoes look real big at the back, is this normal? 



bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Topshop heiress Chloe Green credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Weisz credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## heida

bobobob said:


> Rachel Weisz credit: celebrity-gossip



Goodness, I want this bag ! It´s so classy and yet sexy at the same time


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## nyjaesmith

Nicki Minaj


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Monk credit: zimbo


----------



## gfairenoughh

nyjaesmith said:


> Nicki Minaj



:worthy::worthy: ooooh nicki!!!


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## soleilbrun

bobobob said:


> Gwen Stefani


 
"You're the one that I want, you're the one I want.. ooh, ooh, ooh-honey"


----------



## needloub

soleilbrun said:


> "You're the one that I want, you're the one I want.. ooh, ooh, ooh-honey"



 "Oh yes, indeed!"


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Rochelle Wiseman



Yikes on the dress, woo hoo on the spiked piggys. I guess I'll give her a pass since it is halloween


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

Kourtney Kardashian (left)


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio



Are these her only CLs??? She been wearing these for years!


----------



## bobobob

Bérénice Marlohe credit: zimbio


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Bérénice Marlohe credit: zimbio



Nice gown!


----------



## butterfij

bobobob said:


> Kendall Jenner



Does anybody know where Kendall's jeans are from? I love them


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford


----------



## bobobob

Venessa White


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul


----------



## briska1989

Is very nice


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio





bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



She has a neverending CL collection!


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Halle Berry credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba credit: zimbio


----------



## honeybunch

bobobob said:


> Kristen Davis credit: zimbio



Which shoes is Kristen wearing?


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Ennis credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani credit: justjared


----------



## mistyknightwin

I love Paula's dress!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: justjared



Dita always amazes me!


----------



## 318Platinum

nyjaesmith said:


> Nicki Minaj





bobobob said:


> Halle Berry credit: justjared



Okay, what boots are these that Nicki has on? Clearly the Daf, but I've never seen denim daf boots.

Wow, this is the FIRST time i've ever seen Halle look a complete mess! She looks worn out, old and tired. What is going on here? I hope she was just sick on this photo because this is very unlike her. Love the boots, though


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: justjared


----------



## Nadin22

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> I love Paula's dress!!!!



I'm pretty sure it's from Zara. Just in case you are interested in it. I tried it on but it wasn't flattering on me...


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Christina Aguilera credit: justjared



She looks like a hot mess


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Kristen Davis credit: zimbio





honeybunch said:


> Which shoes is Kristen wearing?



They look like black patent Hyper Prive


----------



## bobobob

grtlegs said:


> Can anyone out there ID the blouse?....



Olcay Gulsen


----------



## icecreamom

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera credit: justjared


 
Yay! She's actually wearing pants!


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Keys


----------



## bobobob

English actress Jennifer Metcalfe credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mary Elizabeth Winstead credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn credit: thehollywoodreporter


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> English actress Jennifer Metcalfe credit: zimbio


What a bodayyyy!


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio



I wonder if she got a new stylist.. I'm definitely not missing the grunge!


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera credit: justjared



I like her blazer!


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> English actress Jennifer Metcalfe credit: zimbio



I want to be her in my next life! Amazing body!


----------



## bobobob

Katie Price credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Spanish actress Blanca Suárez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Stroup credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio



I love her outfit.


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> English actress Jennifer Metcalfe credit: zimbio



She is pretty.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio



Wow she looks amazing.  Im kinda shocked she has cls on. Finally an improvement!!! Approve!


----------



## *MJ*

bobobob said:
			
		

> Katie Price credit: zimbio



That girl should sue whoever did that to her chest!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

*MJ* said:
			
		

> That girl should sue whoever did that to her chest!!



Sadly agreed!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

GoGlam said:
			
		

> I wonder if she got a new stylist.. I'm definitely not missing the grunge!



Not missing the grunge, but I'm loving the CL's, and that edgy top! Odd yes, but Sooo different!


----------



## GoGlam

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Not missing the grunge, but I'm loving the CL's, and that edgy top! Odd yes, but Sooo different!



Agreed! She looks good, fresh even!


----------



## bobobob

Terri Seymour credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anika Noni Rose credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Coco


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Coco




She looks good!


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: celebfanforum


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Kylie Minogue credit: celebfanforum



She can pull those off, despite being petite IMO.


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Kylie Minogue credit: celebfanforum



I love the Decora!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Coco



Coco looks so pretty!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

*MJ* said:


> That girl should sue whoever did that to her chest!!



And those lips &#128078;


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad credit: justjaredjr


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum credit: tfs


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Rossy de Palma credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Rocsi Diaz credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rocsi Diaz credit: gettyimages


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Lauren Conrad credit: justjaredjr



Love love love her dress!


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: kstewartnews


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: kstewartfans


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Demi Lovato credit: zimbio



Is she gassing off or airing out? What's with the legs?


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Is she gassing off or airing out? What's with the legs?


:giggles:


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe credit: thecoveteur


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: celebrity-paradise


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Ashley Madekwe credit: thecoveteur






^Nice pics!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

this Rosci Diaz girl is weird looking.


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Is she gassing off or airing out? What's with the legs?




CC, my thoughts exactly!! :lolots:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: kstewartnews



She looks stunning!


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## bobobob

Kim Zolciak-Biermann


----------



## bobobob

Laura Govan credit: gettyimages


----------



## Nolia

Hair's a little greasy in both pics though...


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: kstewartnews





bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: kstewartfans



This girl always manages to look a state well at least she consistent I guess!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christina!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Dita


----------



## chilecorona

gfairenoughh said:


> Christina!!!


 What a mess, I'm blind!


----------



## chilecorona

gfairenoughh said:


> Dita


 
Gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

chilecorona said:


> What a mess, I'm blind!



I know!! Love the shoes tho.


----------



## nillacobain

gfairenoughh said:


> dita





chilecorona said:


> gorgeous as always!!!



ita!


----------



## bobobob

TOWIE Lauren Goodger credit: zimbio


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> TOWIE Lauren Goodger credit: zimbio



She looks decent here  but the shoes..


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Reed credit: zimbio


----------



## carlinha

gfairenoughh said:


> Christina!!!



 OMG all i see is her a$$ covered in stars


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jourdan Dunn credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hayden Panatierre


----------



## CloudyDayz198

bobobob said:


> Hayden Panatierre



Loving this whole outfit, she's so pretty!


----------



## needloub

^She is too cute


----------



## bobobob

Geri Halliwell


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Geri Halliwell



i love the jacket!!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

cl-pig said:


> Ciara


hot dayum...with those legs, even those look good


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> La La Anthony credit: zimbio


all kinds of wrong happenin


----------



## jamidee

nyjaesmith said:


> Nicki Minaj


oh god those are terrible... is that a daf BOOT!? badbadbad


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Why does she look so big n' buff? She looks like the female version of her escort! Love the Piggies, though.


----------



## bobobob

Brandi Glanville


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Hayden Panatierre



Fun, Classy, Stylish and age-appropriate = Perfection.
Seems to be a struggle for a lot of celebs in this age bracket as of late.  She does it well here!


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Brandi Glanville



Love the vamps


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Hayden Panatierre


 Ok, love, love seeing someone wearing a great CL classic other than a piggie...although I love a piggie its nice to see another classic out there!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Brandi Glanville



I love Brandi!!! She look cute!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jennifer Hudson



I want that shoe


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene credit: ash-greene


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Taylor Swift credit: zimbio



I'm not usually a Taylor Swift style fan, but I'm really liking that dress~


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Ashley Greene credit: ash-greene


Love this look!


----------



## bobobob

June Ambrose credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Hudson



Love this whole look!


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Leah LaBelle credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Adriana Lima credit: gettyimages


----------



## mrl1005

bobobob said:
			
		

> Leah LaBelle credit: zimbio



Love the Aborinas in this color! But, these look like they are at least half a size too small for her. Her big toe looks like it is hanging over the shoe.


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Taylor Swift credit: zimbio



I want this dress.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: justjared


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Love the Aborinas in this color! But, these look like they are at least half a size too small for her. Her big toe looks like it is hanging over the shoe.



I tried these on recently and the color looks even more amazing in person! I'm usually a 41 in open toe CLs and the 40 fit perfectly!


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: justjared



I swear those shoes used to really suit her!? What happened!?


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I want that shoe


Ok, what shoe don't you want??? haha


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> I want this dress.


I totally agree...simple, sexy and would compliment any body type!!! love it!!!!


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: justjared


I have no words....


----------



## beagly911

heychar said:


> I swear those shoes used to really suit her!? What happened!?


 HAHA, I truely think it is the dress..its just...


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: justjared



What the eff is she wearing! Love the shoes and the outfit.   hate the dead swan train


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio



She rocks everything perfectly


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, what shoe don't you want??? haha



Hey. It's an addiction lol


----------



## legaldiva

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: justjared



Now we know what happened to all that old film strip material since the world went digi.  She looks ridiculous.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio



Amazing as usual!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I tried these on recently and the color looks even more amazing in person! I'm usually a 41 in open toe CLs and the 40 fit perfectly!



Oh, I know!! I saw the Aborinas in the peacock, tried them on, loved them, and then I ultimately bought them in the matte gold color for my cousin's wedding. I'm a big fan of this style.


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: justjared



Da heck!!!!????


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:
			
		

> Diane Kruger credit: justjared



Loving her bag...anyone know what it is??


----------



## NANI1972

JessieG said:


> Loving her bag...anyone know what it is??



I think it's Prada.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Adriana Lima credit: gettyimages



can anyone id this dress?


----------



## jamidee

wannaprada said:


> I tried these on recently and the color looks even more amazing in person! I'm usually a 41 in open toe CLs and the 40 fit perfectly!



is it multi glitter??


----------



## bobobob

English actress Kara Tointon


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: zimbio


----------



## JessieG

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> I think it's Prada.



Ta...I'll have to have a look!!


----------



## mrl1005

bobobob said:
			
		

> Sofia Vergara credit: zimbio



These actually don't look horrendous on her IMO. IRL though....these are not my taste.


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Bunton credit: zimbio


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Emma Bunton credit: zimbio



They both look good.


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Diane Von Furstenberg credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Uma Thurman credit: imnotobsessed


----------



## Flip88

More Myleene Klass, love her hat!


----------



## heychar

Flip88 said:


> More Myleene Klass, love her hat!



Well her head looks warm!  boots look fab!


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Dewan-Tatum credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:
			
		

> Emma Bunton credit: zimbio



They are gorgeous in that colour


----------



## bobobob

Rashida Jones credit: zimbio


----------



## honeybunch

bobobob said:


> Lauren Conrad credit: celebrity-gossip



Which shoe is Lauren wearing?


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kiernan Shipka credit: thecoveteur


----------



## indypup

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Which shoe is Lauren wearing?



Looks like Filo to me.

Miranda makes me want the Big Dorcet again.


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> is it multi glitter??



No, no glitter.


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio



Some people need more meat one their bones. She is one


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio



That outfit is NOT flattering for her figure. *eyes closed*  ush:


----------



## mrl1005

Nolia said:
			
		

> That outfit is NOT flattering for her figure. *eyes closed*  ush:



Agreed much!!!! (And I think it's a weird outfit in general.)


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford and Vanessa White credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio



hahahah the butt on this makes her butt look like a monkey butt with the furry patches. nice one, k stew


----------



## 9distelle

Una Healy


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christina Milian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amy Childs credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Shakira credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Mischa Barton credit: celebrityredcarpet


----------



## bobobob

More Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

Lady Gaga.

"The real CAKE isn't HAVING what you want, It's DOING what you want."  -photo by terry richardson


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga.
> 
> "The real CAKE isn't HAVING what you want, It's DOING what you want."  -photo by terry richardson



Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!! She look amazin!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:
			
		

> Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio



She's so about to fall out of these!


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio



The gap drives me insane


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio





ahh vintage  annee folles


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Mischa Barton credit: celebrityredcarpet



I don't like anything about this outfit.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nicki Minaj


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:
			
		

> Christina Milian credit: zimbio



Ummmm!?!?!? Could someone explain this to me!


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:
			
		

> Sophia Bush credit: zimbio



God I love her!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

bling*lover said:


> Ummmm!?!?!? Could someone explain this to me!



I agree! What was she thinking?


----------



## GoGlam

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga.
> 
> "The real CAKE isn't HAVING what you want, It's DOING what you want."  -photo by terry richardson



She always looks cracked out as of late


----------



## texas87

GoGlam said:


> She always looks cracked out as of late



yeah seriously what is up with that


----------



## 318Platinum

texas87 said:


> yeah seriously what is up with that



It may be a new diet regimen?  Remember, she does love her maryjane, though.


----------



## shoes4me

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio



something looks off about her neck, looks like she has no neck at all. as if her head was photoshopped in there. probably just a strange angel...


----------



## bobobob

Liberty Ross credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy credit: zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

texas87 said:
			
		

> yeah seriously what is up with that






			
				318Platinum said:
			
		

> It may be a new diet regimen?  Remember, she does love her maryjane, though.



Lol yeah, she's "Gaga" over it


----------



## bobobob

Liberty Ross credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: thecoveteur


----------



## bobobob

Gretchen Rossi


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Gretchen Rossi



My vamps! Her feet don't match her other 2 skin tones. I still love her


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Pendleton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natasha Gregson Wagner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ciara credit: gettyimages


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Natasha Gregson Wagner credit: zimbio



I love this dress.


----------



## cts900

I feel like I do not recognize most of these celebrities ush:.  Totally out of pop-culture touch, I guess...


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> I feel like I do not recognize most of these celebrities ush:.  Totally out of pop-culture touch, I guess...



I don't know most of em


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> I don't know most of em



Whew--glad it's not just me :shame:.


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> I feel like I do not recognize most of these celebrities ush:.  Totally out of pop-culture touch, I guess...


I truely don't recognize most either!!  And some I don't want to recognize! ugh!  I think that some of the celebs could take some cues from our classy dressed ladies here on tPF!!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> I truely don't recognize most either!!  And some I don't want to recognize! ugh!  I think that some of the celebs could take some cues from our classy dressed ladies here on tPF!!


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:
			
		

> Rita Ora



Am I the only one who thinks this outfit looks like pajamas???


----------



## bobobob

Clare Grant


----------



## bobobob

Keren Craig and Georgina Chapman of Marchesa credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio


----------



## Nolia

Mila Kunis at the beginning tosses a loubie on the table.  Bridgets?  But the scene before looks like a regular strass pump.

Then later she's wearing Frutti Fruttis I believe~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg52oRPJ4DM


----------



## bobobob

Ke$ha credit: zimbio


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Liberty Ross credit: zimbio



Love the satin suit!


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Morrison credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

More Heidi Klum credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jenny McCarthy credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya Coleman credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> More Heidi Klum credit: zimbio



I need those!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> I need those!



+1


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Ke$ha credit: zimbio



_I hate that the DH doesn't love these! I even tried them on and he told me that they were hot, but got home and said the complete opposite! I hate when he does that!
_



bobobob said:


> More Heidi Klum credit: zimbio




_OMG, I have been waiting for these to come out!!! Does anyone have any intel on these?_


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian



Are those Simples?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

akillian24 said:


> Are those Simples?



Looks like Rolando and Bye Bye.


----------



## annamoon

Love these heels, so feminine!!



bobobob said:


> Zendaya Coleman credit: zimbio


----------



## akillian24

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Looks like Rolando and Bye Bye.


Rolando, of course.
The shoe that got me hooked on CL.... but that I can't wear to save my life. LOL


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I hate that the DH doesn't love these! I even tried them on and he told me that they were hot, but got home and said the complete opposite! I hate when he does that!
> 
> 
> OMG, I have been waiting for these to come out!!! Does anyone have any intel on these?



I was told that they are loub for marchasa


----------



## bobobob

Christchrist said:


> I was told that they are loub for marchasa



It's actually for Alexandre Vauthier's FW 2012 Haute Couture collection


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> It's actually for Alexandre Vauthier's FW 2012 Haute Couture collection



Oh I want them


----------



## fumi

akillian24 said:


> Are those Simples?



They look like New Simples to me.


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Oh I want them



Me too!


----------



## bobobob

Bérénice Marlohe credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> It's actually for Alexandre Vauthier's FW 2012 Haute Couture collection



OMG, you are so right!! I remember that now that you pointed it out! And here I am telling everyone and emailing everybody saying it's Marchesa Couture! :shame:  I guess it won't be produced since it's Haute Couture. That's true for the clothing, but I wonder for CL's shoes that are also used in HC shows?


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> OMG, you are so right!! I remember that now that you pointed it out! And here I am telling everyone and emailing everybody saying it's Marchesa Couture! :shame:  I guess it won't be produced since it's Haute Couture. That's true for the clothing, but I wonder for CL's shoes that are also used in HC shows?



I'm so glad it was clarified. Man they are hot


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Morrison credit: zimbio



Her leg peeking out reminded me of the Angelina Jolie "leg pose" a little:giggles:


----------



## bobobob

Megan Fox credit: justjared


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Megan Fox credit: justjared



I'm confused.. I thought she was pregnant?  Hopefully she didn't lose the naby


----------



## GoGlam

GoGlam said:
			
		

> I'm confused.. I thought she was pregnant?  Hopefully she didn't lose the naby



Edit: looks like she just had the child... Even though in sept news outlets were saying she was four months along.. Weird


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I need those!



I know...love...I thought they were maybe custom!? I want too!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> I know...love...I thought they were maybe custom!? I want too!!



Hmmm. I'll ask


----------



## mizcolon73

GoGlam said:


> Edit: looks like she just had the child... Even though in sept news outlets were saying she was four months along.. Weird



That doesnt look like Megan to me....


----------



## mizcolon73

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio



This looked like a to big frock to me... me no likey


----------



## texas87

GoGlam said:


> Edit: looks like she just had the child... Even though in sept news outlets were saying she was four months along.. Weird



she had the baby a few months ago. It was a healthy full term baby boy. They did an article about it. Nobody knew they had given birth, no paparazzi and then it got leaked so they announced his birth via facebook.


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## heychar

bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan credit: justjared



Whoa LiLo looks completely different here...better!


----------



## needloub

heychar said:


> Whoa LiLo looks completely different here...better!


She looks so much better as a redhead!


----------



## akillian24

I've seen two recent pics of LiLo.. and in both she looked great. Good for her.


----------



## mrl1005

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lindsay Lohan credit: justjared



Happy she's a red head (and love this shade of red on her). Happy she looks like a human again and not a skeleton. 

But...I don't think she will or could ever get back to her Mean Girls days when IMO I think she was absolutely gorgeous.

"Kids, this is why you shouldn't (insert LILO shenanigan of choice here)"


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:
			
		

> Miranda Kerr credit: justjared



He is one cute (and ever so stylish) little dude!!


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Her closet confirms: She is the queen of peep toe.


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Reed credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katie Price credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio



I hate that chubacca shoe


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio



Wowza! Her Minajesty looks amazing!!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I hate that chubacca shoe



Ditto


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Christchrist said:


> I hate that chubacca shoe



Not a fan either. 

katie price looks like she's wiping the slide clean with those!


----------



## texas87

mademoiselle.bd said:
			
		

> Not a fan either.
> 
> katie price looks like she's wiping the slide clean with those!



Lol I was wondering who in the world would buy those ugly things...seems right


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio



Wow! The first time I actually live everything about a photo of hers!! H2T on point! It all goes together, IMO. Wish it was the heeled version, though.


----------



## honeybunch

bobobob said:


> Nikki Reed credit: zimbio



I love this style!  Is it the Banana?


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> I hate that chubacca shoe



 :lolots:


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I hate that chubacca shoe


The green version reminds me of oscar the grouch from Sesame Street, although in the "short" version...

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/daf-booty-3.html

I just don't get it...am I missing something???


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> The green version reminds me of oscar the grouch from Sesame Street, although in the "short" version...
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/daf-booty-3.html
> 
> I just don't get it...am I missing something???



Don't try to understand insanity


----------



## bobobob

Mel B credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio





bobobob said:


> Jenny McCarthy credit: zimbio



:weird:


----------



## lovemysavior

bobobob said:


> Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio



My mini schnauzer has fur that looks just like those boots.  I saw them at the boutique and that's the first thing that I thought about...my baby Sophie...lol...


----------



## bobobob

Christina Milian credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Christina Milian credit: zimbio



oh I love! can't wait til mine get here


----------



## bobobob

Australian actress Bella Heathcote credit: zimbio


----------



## LizzielovesCL

bobobob said:


> Christina Milian credit: zimbio[/QUOTE
> 
> I kind of like those on Christina.


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Australian actress Bella Heathcote credit: zimbio



 is this a new one?


----------



## texas87

jamidee said:


> is this a new one?



hmm not sure if its new or not. I think I have seen it before but maybe in a different style but they have it at neimans. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ements%3D&eItemId=prod149510001&cmCat=product


----------



## lovemysavior

jamidee said:


> is this a new one?


They had this shoe at the boutique in Hollywood when I went last month.  I saw a gal trying them on.


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio



 She never failsever


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham credit: popsugar


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: khloekardashian.celebuzz


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Hurley credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: khloekardashian.celebuzz



Wow!! Khloe looks fab!!! Her outfit is amazing!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Wendy Williams credit: zimbio


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio



Love her!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

nillacobain said:


> Love her!



I agree! I love this outfit!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

What is Kylie wearing?


----------



## bobobob

LizzielovesCL said:


> What is Kylie wearing?


Pigalle


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Burke credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> Alexandra Burke credit: zimbio



What Daff is this? Lady Glitter or something? I think I may like. Is it new?


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Alexandra Burke credit: zimbio



Whoa!  At first I thought that was python!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

bobobob said:
			
		

> Alexandra Burke credit: zimbio



That weave needs to go!! Looks like a bird has just popped right on top of her head!!


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Wendy Williams credit: zimbio



Uh... is she wearing nude fishnets?!


----------



## jamidee

318Platinum said:


> What Daff is this? Lady Glitter or something? I think I may like. Is it new?



this isn't that bronze brocade print er whatever?


----------



## jamidee

looks that way





Nolia said:


> Uh... is she wearing nude fishnets?!


----------



## PetitColibri

318Platinum said:


> What Daff is this? Lady Glitter or something? I think I may like. Is it new?



yes looks like black lady glitter from current fall/winter


----------



## expensive shoes

Wendy really bothers me in heels, her feet and ankles are thick as hell


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio



Nicki look cute!


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio



GOOD HEAVENS!!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio


----------



## heida

bobobob said:


> Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio



What is this ? Three numbers too big ??


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio



That gap puts me into a rage!


----------



## heida

I can not see her walking anywhere in these ! It´s got to be at least an inch !


----------



## annamoon

Love the shoes, georgous vamp but the gap is too big and she must walk out of them.



bobobob said:


> Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio


----------



## sophinette007

318Platinum said:


> What Daff is this? Lady Glitter or something? I think I may like. Is it new?


Yes it is lady glitter black  from A/w 2012! they were available in stores in september but it may be still possible to track down a pair somewhere


----------



## sophinette007

bobobob said:


> Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio



Shoes are way to big Girl! Wow that's dangerous!but they are gorgeous!


----------



## NANI1972

bobobob said:


> Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio



Her toes look completely crushed yet they heel gap is as wide as the grand canyon! Very odd!


----------



## bobobob

Nancy Dell'Olio credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Reed credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio



ohhh sexyyyy. and she isn't too shabby herself.


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio



I love AA but personally for me... I cringe whenever I see curled toes.  The Un Bout really doesn't do much for me.


----------



## annamoon

bobobob said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio


 Love the un bout, so sexy and femine


----------



## bobobob

Ciara credit: zimbio


----------



## mizcolon73

bobobob said:


> Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio



Crazy part is, as big as the look, you can see they are killing her toes!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bobobob said:
			
		

> Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio



I love these but I have no idea how she could walk in them. She looks like a young girl raiding mummy's wardrobe


----------



## wannaprada

Nolia said:
			
		

> I love AA but personally for me... I cringe whenever I see curled toes.  The Un Bout really doesn't do much for me.



OMG I was thinking the same thing about the curled toes! Eeeeww! However, I still love the Un Bout!


----------



## heychar

blueeyeskelli said:


> That weave needs to go!! Looks like a bird has just popped right on top of her head!!



:lolots:


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> ohhh sexyyyy. and she isn't too shabby herself.


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Bailon credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bérénice Bejo credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Cole


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bobobob said:
			
		

> Rita Ora



I am in love with this red trench


----------



## bobobob

Tracee Ellis Ross credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio



Is that a slight belly?! Has she really caught the preggers?!? Say it isn't so!


----------



## candiebear

jamidee said:


> Is that a slight belly?! Has she really caught the preggers?!? Say it isn't so!



Maybe I can't see well on my computer screen but I dont see a belly. I see a little ruching from the dress material, but definitely not a belly


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

jamidee said:


> Is that a slight belly?! Has she really caught the preggers?!? Say it isn't so!



I think it is due to her ill-fitting dress and her bad posture...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bobobob said:
			
		

> Holly Madison credit: zimbio



I know she's caked on the makeup but she looks great!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Cheryl Cole



She looks gorgeous! I have the same pair and I love them


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:
			
		

> Holly Madison credit: zimbio



She better get rid of that ferret before she gives birth.


----------



## bobobob

Alexis Welch credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sandra 'Pepa' Denton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Monica Bellucci credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Kendrick credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Nathalie Baye credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Indian actor Shahrukh Khan credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Anne Marivin credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Rodriguez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Axelle Laffont credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

British actress Gemma Arterton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

South Korean singer Seo In-Young credit: gettyimages


----------



## 9distelle

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## 9distelle

Amy Childs


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

English Model Georgina Salpa


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bobobob said:


> british actress gemma arterton credit: Zimbio



no.


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron credit: zimbio


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Dianna Agron credit: zimbio



Cute, esp. the headband!


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Cute, but I would have loved it if the daf boot were calf leather.


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Anna Kendrick credit: zimbio



Gorgeous ensemble...so delicate!


----------



## xoxoCat

bobobob said:


> Dianna Agron credit: zimbio



Haha wow, this is an awful dress.


----------



## Doglover1610

Khloe Kardashian

http://instagram.com/p/S1h65fhRmA/?...76485205829463":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Zolciak and Reza Farahan credit: bravotv


----------



## bobobob

La Toya Jackson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

AnnaLynne McCord credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian



She looks amazing!!!!!!! She has the best style, shoes especially, out of her whole family!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> La Toya Jackson credit: zimbio



These are so pretty! What color are they?? Pink?


----------



## akillian24

hermosa_vogue said:


> I know she's caked on the makeup but she looks great!



She makes a very cute pregnant gal.  Good for her - she does look great.


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:
			
		

> Khloe Kardashian



Both she and the shoes look gorgeous. She looks super thin too..wonder whether she has list weight?


----------



## fumi

Love Khloe's heels! We're shoe cousins


----------



## bobobob

Ellie Kemper credit: zimbio


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Kim Zolciak and Reza Farahan credit: bravotv



Whoa!  I'd like to see more shots of that Daff!


----------



## bobobob

Jessica White


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Melania ***** credit: zimbio


----------



## nillacobain

gfairenoughh said:


> These are so pretty! What color are they?? Pink?



I think they are aurora boreale.


----------



## rock_girl

Nolia said:


> Whoa!  I'd like to see more shots of that Daff!



They look like they might be the Decora...


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jessica White



She looks fab!!!! I adore the fur!


----------



## Perfect Day

bobobob said:


> Jessica White



Looking HOT!


----------



## Nadin22

bobobob said:


> Melania ***** credit: zimbio



She looks super hot!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Indian actor Shahrukh Khan credit: zimbio



haha I love this man!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> haha I love this man!



I do too!!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anne Vyalitsyna credit: zimbio


----------



## LizzielovesCL

gfairenoughh said:


> She looks fab!!!! I adore the fur!



Who is Jessica White?


----------



## cl-pig

Helen Flanagan from Coronation Street


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jessica White



Can anyone ID her bag ? Chanel ".   "


----------



## gfairenoughh

LizzielovesCL said:


> Who is Jessica White?



She is a model!


----------



## ohh_lala

cl-pig said:


> Helen Flanagan from Coronation Street



Hero boobs look like they're going to fall out of that dress!


----------



## poppyseed

bobobob said:


> Ashley Madekwe credit: zimbio



This has just made me want these shoes even more!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio


----------



## JessieG

ohh_lala said:
			
		

> Hero boobs look like they're going to fall out of that dress!



Was too busy looking at the shoes to notice that!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Reese's shoes look a tad bit too big on her??


----------



## DebbiNC

bobobob said:


> Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio



I just love her dress! (The shoes aren't bad, either!)


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joanna Krupa credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Karina Smirnoff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Burke


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra


----------



## bobobob

Megan Fox credit: zimbio


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closing thread for archiving.


----------

